# 2DAY - Auckland's Street Scene



## cladiv

Fantastic collection of photos. Auckland definitely looks like heaven.Hopefully I will be able to get there someday.


----------



## Guest

cladiv said:


> Fantastic collection of photos. Auckland definitely looks like heaven.Hopefully I will be able to get there someday.


Thanks Mate ! I too hope that you get to visit some day - dreaming is for free


----------



## Guest

*05 FEBRUARY 2007 - 24°C​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 22:15 (Sunday) ... CAPE TOWN - 05:15 (Monday)​*


----------



## Guest

*06 FEBRUARY 2007 - 24°C​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 00:30 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 07:31 (Tuesday)​*


----------



## tayser

SAY SIX! 

great work enigma. Go Nyoo Zuhland you good thung.

(couldn't resist sorry )


----------



## Guest

tayser said:


> SAY SIX!
> 
> great work enigma. Go Nyoo Zuhland you good thung.
> 
> (couldn't resist sorry )


LOL - Thanks Mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*07 FEBRUARY 2007 - 25°C​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 22:15 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 05:15 (Wednesday)​*


----------



## laxor

nice city but the public transport is dismal.


----------



## Guest

laxor said:


> nice city but the public transport is dismal.


Dismal is the word I would have used two (2) years ago BUT within the last year major changes have been made and 2007 will bring even more positive changes - thankfully. Public transport use has increased month on month and this is a factor that is forcing the authorities to improve infrastructure etc. 

I for one make good use of the public transport system and I am smiling - trust me, it takes a lot to impress me. A grin from ear to ear will of course be better  Thanks for your comments :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*08 FEBRUARY 2007 - 26°C​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 16:30 (Wednesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 23:30 (Wednesday)​*


----------



## jrevalde

Auckland my second home! thanks for the pics, keep 'em comin


----------



## Guest

jrevalde said:


> Auckland my second home! thanks for the pics, keep 'em comin


You are most welcome. Keep checking the thread, for as long as I don't run out of steam, the pics will keep coming


----------



## Guest

*09 FEBRUARY 2007 - 26°C (FR, 16:30)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 22:30 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 05:30 (Friday)​*


----------



## Marcio4Ever

I love Auckland!


----------



## Guest

marcio4ever said:


> I love Auckland!


Thanks for the encouragement kay:


----------



## TonyNZ

Got to love University of Auckland! a great collection of shots youv'e got there enigma! keep up the good work.


----------



## Guest

TonyNZ said:


> Got to love University of Auckland! a great collection of shots youv'e got there enigma! keep up the good work.


Thanks Mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*11 FEBRUARY 2007 - 24°C (SU, 16:30)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 22:30 (Saturday) ... CAPE TOWN - 05:30 (Sunday)​*


----------



## Guest

EDIT


----------



## Guest

EDIT


----------



## Guest

*14 FEBRUARY 2007 - 25°C (WE, 15:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 21:00 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Wednesday)​*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Cool pics Enigma! :cheer: :lovethem:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Cool pics Enigma! :cheer: :lovethem:


Thank you my Bebe :kiss:


----------



## jafa

what a coincidence! i was in this bar/restaurant on tuesday! cool interior. called the imperial or something. but i hate the chandalliers inside those tubes


----------



## Guest

jafa said:


> what a coincidence! i was in this bar/restaurant on tuesday! cool interior. called the imperial or something. but i hate the chandalliers inside those tubes


LOL - No better place to chill and the breakfast is gr8. I love the chandeliers in the tubes  I guess that it is a classic case of "different strokes for different folks" :lol:


----------



## Guest

*14 FEBRUARY 2007 - 05 MARCH 2007​*
*TIME OUT​*


----------



## Guest

EDIT


----------



## Guest

*07 MARCH 2007 - 24°C (WE, 21:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 03:00 (Wednesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 10:00 (Wednesday)​*


----------



## raz

I am positively impressed! However, would you mind supplying shots of the women in Auckland? I mean, I need full information before I decide to switch countries!


----------



## Guest

raz said:


> I am positively impressed! However, would you mind supplying shots of the women in Auckland? I mean, I need full information before I decide to switch countries!


I don't mind at all - I will try my best for you Mate


----------



## Guest

*08 MARCH 2007 - 25°C (TH, 14:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 20:00 (Wednesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Thursday)​*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Great shots Enigma. :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: kay:


----------



## Guest

*09 MARCH 2007 - 25°C (FR, 14:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 20:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Friday)​*


































































































*09 MARCH 2007 - AUCKLAND FESTIVAL (FR, 22:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 04:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 11:00 (Friday)​*


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Great shots Enigma. :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: kay:


Thank you TREASURE  :lovethem:


----------



## Barnardgirl

WOW! Can we say AMAZING? Lovely arquitecture, its rank as one of the best places to live in well deserved. Too bad it would be hard for American citizens to move there.

Anyways, good job with the pictures. I knew New Zealand was a land of beauty but this was my first time seeing pictures of Auckland.


----------



## Guest

Barnardgirl said:


> WOW! Can we say AMAZING? Lovely arquitecture, its rank as one of the best places to live in well deserved. Too bad it would be hard for American citizens to move there.
> 
> Anyways, good job with the pictures. I knew New Zealand was a land of beauty but this was my first time seeing pictures of Auckland.


Thank you  it is always great to receive some praise for slogging through the streets  It is hard work 

Is it difficult for Americans to move to NZ ? I recently read an article which stated that the number of Americans moving to New Zealand has increased dramatically ??


----------



## Guest

raz said:


> I am positively impressed! However, would you mind supplying shots of the women in Auckland? I mean, I need full information before I decide to switch countries!


Refer to post # 73 - enjoy


----------



## sth_Auk

Nice pics Enigma!


----------



## Guest

sth_Auk said:


> Nice pics Enigma!


Much obliged - thanks mate !


----------



## Guest

*10 MARCH 2007 - 25°C (SA, 20:30)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 02:30 (Saturday) ... CAPE TOWN - 09:30 (Saturday)​*

*GROUPE F in AUCKLAND​*


----------



## sth_Auk

Nice pics indeed!


----------



## Guest

european said:


> Nioce pics.


Thank you :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*18 MARCH 2007 - 25°C (SU, 14:30)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 21:30 Saturday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:30 (Sunday)​*

*OPENING OF THE VECTOR INDOOR ARENA​*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Cool pics Enigma - 

Looks like this guy is so excited about the arena he is already doing the Haka









:cheers:


----------



## cladiv

^^ lol


----------



## Guest

cladiv said:


> ^^ lol


YEAH ! that is funny .... I just caught him adjusting the package LOL.:lol:


----------



## Guest

*19 MARCH 2007 - 22°C (MO, 12:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 20:00 Sunday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Monday)​*

*SUBURB - PONSONBY​*


----------



## Guest

sth_Auk said:


> Nice pics indeed!


Thanks Mate ! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

:applause: :applause:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Pon-snobby :lol: Brilliantly captured.


----------



## Luv2travel

ENIGMA said:


> Thank you - yeah, I was also surprised to see how Cosmopolitan it is, apparently there is 181 different Nationalities in Auckland (don't forget the 1 - LOL). Thanks for the comment.


Wow 18*1* lol. The population is around 1 million correct? I actually had no idea that Auckland was that big of a city. I definitely have to make my way down there.


----------



## Guest

*21 MARCH 2007 - 21°C (WE, 12:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 20:00 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Wednesday)​*


----------



## Guest

Luv2travel said:


> Wow 18*1* lol. The population is around 1 million correct? I actually had no idea that Auckland was that big of a city. I definitely have to make my way down there.


That's right - 1.3 million and it spraaaawls (unfortunately  It will b gr8 if u can make it, hopefully you will n'joy the city


----------



## Guest

SYDLICIOUS said:


> :applause: :applause:





Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Pon-snobby :lol: Brilliantly captured.


Thank you :tyty:


----------



## Guest

*22 MARCH 2007 - 23°C (TH, 14:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 22:00 (Wednesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Thursday)​*

*SUBURB - NEWMARKET​*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^ hmmm looks like enigma went shopping! cool pics as always! :banana: :carrot: epper: :cheer:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> ^^ hmmm looks like enigma went shopping! cool pics as always! :banana: :carrot: epper: :cheer:


Thanks :cheers: I am ALWAYS shopping ! with somebody else's money


----------



## Guest

*23 MARCH 2007 - 23°C (FR, 11:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 19:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Friday)​*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

:lol: looks like a graduation nightmare


----------



## Marky Mark

*Great Shots Enigma .....*

I so look forward to seeing these:cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

ENIGMA said:


> That's Great ! I would suggest that you visit during Summer (unless you want to ski of course  ) ... anytime after 7 January and up until end of March. I hope that you make it and that you have a Fantastic time.


Ummm When will Auckland have fabulous weather (warm weather that no one have to wear jacket or warm clothes)?


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Ummm When will Auckland have fabulous weather (warm weather that no one have to wear jacket or warm clothes)?


As of 7 January to end of March  For the last 3 months, we have just had 3 rainy days. It has been very warm & high humidity. Hope it helps.


----------



## Guest

*05 APRIL 2007 - 20°C (TH, 16:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 01:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 06:00 (Thursday)​*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

ENIGMA said:


> As of 7 January to end of March  For the last 3 months, we have just had 3 rainy days. It has been very warm & high humidity. Hope it helps.


Sounds like my city, Seattle, Washington. I met few New Zealanders that just moved here from Auckland and they told me that Auckland is much similar to Seattle with geography and lifestyle. I have to go there and check it out.

By the way, can you do me little favor? Can you please take pictures of Auckland's most diverse neighborhood(s) (gays, lesbians, gothic/punk, hippes, etc.)? Thanks!


----------



## sth_Auk

Nice. :cheers2:


----------



## Ithaqua

very nice. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

*06 APRIL 2007 - 21°C (FR, 14:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 23:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Friday)​*
*DOWNTOWN​*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Beautiful! Auckland is seen like very very tidy city without litering... IMPRESSIVE! :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Beautiful! Auckland is seen like very very tidy city without litering... IMPRESSIVE! :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:


*
Thank you :tyty:  Auckland has its days - some days are better than others but we still have our fair share of litter bugs. The important thing is that the City Council attends to the "problem" areas fairly regularly.*



CrazyAboutCities said:


> Sounds like my city, Seattle, Washington. I met few New Zealanders that just moved here from Auckland and they told me that Auckland is much similar to Seattle with geography and lifestyle. I have to go there and check it out.
> 
> By the way, can you do me little favor? Can you please take pictures of Auckland's most diverse neighborhood(s) (gays, lesbians, gothic/punk, hippes, etc.)? Thanks!


*I have heard many good things about SEA - I have also seen many pics and it looks awesome. I especially love all the leafy suburbs. I will try my best and keep an eye out for the requested subject matter - stay tuned *




sth_Auk said:


> Nice. :cheers2:


*Thank you :tyty: *



Ithaqua said:


> very nice. Thanks.


*Thank you :tyty: *


----------



## Guest

The photos speak for themselves, well done Auckland, you maintain position # 5 when it comes to Quality of Life 2007

1. ZURICH

2. GENEVA

3. VANCOUVER	

4. VIENNA

5. AUCKLAND


----------



## Guest

*06 APRIL 2007 - 21°C (FR, 14:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 23:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Friday)​*
*GOOD FRIDAY** SPECIAL*

*
From a height of 220 metres, I present views from SkyTower - the Southern Hemisphere's tallest structure:*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

BEAUTIFUL! *Drools*


----------



## Urbandeco

nice pics...I am a born and bred in Auckland and lived there for 24 years. Glad to say that I do NOT live there anymore but the city has improved greatly on a cultural front and other ways. I have lived in several world class cities and can say Auckland is one of the friendliest cities I ever lived in. I have spent the past 5 years mostly living/working and travelling in North American cities (SF, Vancouver, San Diego, NYC, Boston,Miami) I have lived several years in London and in Sydney. I am presently working in Seattle and plan to move to Frankfurt for a new project. Would love to see more pics of my hometown.


----------



## Cartel

^^^^ Haha so your from Auckland Urbandeco! No wonder all your negative comments about Christchurch in another thread. Here's a tip, keep them to yourself next time! Your opinion is far from valued. Just showing your true colours I guess.


----------



## Cartel

Enigma, those are some of the best skytower photos I've ever seen!:cheers: Skytower is so cool. I'm suprised that when they were building Q1 they didn't add another 9m to claim the title of southern hemisphere's tallest.


----------



## Urbandeco

"JAFA" I am sure you know what that means..lol! I really cannot say I am negative about CHC, I just really did not like the place. Many of my mates from o/e also did not like the place. no offense...really!


----------



## Urbandeco

plus I mostly spend time in auckland city when I am home.


----------



## Guest

*07 APRIL 2007 - 21°C (SA, 16:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 01:00 (Saturday) ... CAPE TOWN - 06:00 (Saturday)​*


----------



## Cartel

Urbandeco said:


> "JAFA" I am sure you know what that means..lol! I really cannot say I am negative about CHC, I just really did not like the place. Many of my mates from o/e also did not like the place. no offense...really!


'Just Another Fucking Aucklander' right? I've never used the term in my life. Listen, buddy I don't give a **** wether you like the place or not. Your nothing, that's why I said your opinion is not valued. These forums are not for rubbishing other people's cities so like I said keep your uneducated rhetoric to yourself.

FYI, Christchurch is 100 times better than your city, in so many ways, it's not just my opinion, or regarded by the masses as true, it's a scientific fact, proven by scientists. So no offence taken, I couldn't care less what you or your like minded insects like or not.:cheers:

This ends, here and now.


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> BEAUTIFUL! *Drools*


*Thank you - I appreciate your interest and feedback * :cheers: 



Urbandeco said:


> nice pics...I am a born and bred in Auckland and lived there for 24 years. Glad to say that I do NOT live there anymore but the city has improved greatly on a cultural front and other ways. I have lived in several world class cities and can say Auckland is one of the friendliest cities I ever lived in. I have spent the past 5 years mostly living/working and travelling in North American cities (SF, Vancouver, San Diego, NYC, Boston,Miami) I have lived several years in London and in Sydney. I am presently working in Seattle and plan to move to Frankfurt for a new project. Would love to see more pics of my hometown.


*
Different strokes for different folks - Cities are like lovers - you are either attracted to them or you aren't ... nothing worse than being stuck in a miserable marriage  

You have the right idea though - live in many cities and experience their special qualities. My bf and I are planning just that - Auckland will be our base and home but we will alternate between Melbourne, Sydney and Queenstown.

Be a citizen of the World :cheers: 

You are right - Auckland is changing by the hour. I have been here for 20 months now and the changes have been nothing less than phenomenal. Auckland's future is looking very bright.

Go well and I wish you all the best on your travels - Thanks for popping in and I promise to keep you updated - visually 
*


Cartel said:


> Enigma, those are some of the best skytower photos I've ever seen!:cheers: Skytower is so cool. I'm suprised that when they were building Q1 they didn't add another 9m to claim the title of southern hemisphere's tallest.


*
Thank God they didn't LOL .... although it is only a matter of time and Skytower will lose the title ... mmmmmm *stop the clock*

Cartel - you always give me great feedback. Thanks Mate and remember for every 1 that hates a certain city, there are thousands who love it  Food for thought Mate.*


----------



## Guest

Cartel said:


> 'Just Another Fucking Aucklander' right? I've never used the term in my life. Listen, buddy I don't give a **** wether you like the place or not. Your nothing, that's why I said your opinion is not valued. These forums are not for rubbishing other people's cities so like I said keep your uneducated rhetoric to yourself.
> 
> FYI, Christchurch is 100 times better than your city, in so many ways, it's not just my opinion, or regarded by the masses as true, it's a scientific fact, proven by scientists. So no offence taken, I couldn't care less what you or your like minded insects like or not.:cheers:
> 
> This ends, here and now.


NO ! just another *FABULOUS *Aucklander


----------



## Guest

SYDLICIOUS said:


> The photos speak for themselves, well done Auckland, you maintain position # 5 when it comes to Quality of Life 2007
> 
> 1. ZURICH
> 
> 2. GENEVA
> 
> 3. VANCOUVER
> 
> 4. VIENNA
> 
> 5. AUCKLAND


Yeah - well deserved but then again I am being biased - I feel another "special" dedication coming on :lol:


----------



## Cartel

ENIGMA said:


> Cartel - you always give me great feedback. Thanks Mate and remember for every 1 that hates a certain city, there are thousands who love it  Food for thought Mate.[/COLOR][/B]


Yeah well you deserve it man, it really is a great thing your doing here. Well, you're right, I was actually thinking the same thing when I read what his post, but for some reason I felt like I should have a go at him, it's just that I have a very short fuse, and for this keep my guns close at all times. When someone talks bad about my friends, city or country, especially when it's unfounded. I'm sure you understand.


----------



## Guest

Cartel said:


> Yeah well you deserve it man, it really is a great thing your doing here. Well, you're right, I was actually thinking the same thing when I read what his post, but for some reason I felt like I should have a go at him, it's just that I have a very short fuse, and for this keep my guns close at all times. When someone talks bad about my friends, city or country, especially when it's unfounded. I'm sure you understand.


I know all about having a short fuse ... LOL ... but since I have been living in NZ, my temper has improved dramatically - sweet as


----------



## Guest

*Special request from Ithaqua *

*PUBLIC ART & SPACES IN AUCKLAND - PART 1:​*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Well timed capture :banana: :banana:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Well timed capture :banana: :banana:


One has to sit and watch it and as soon as the flame appears - click. It is a cat and mouse game :lol:


----------



## Ithaqua

ENIGMA said:


> *Special request from Ithaqua *
> 
> *PUBLIC ART & SPACES IN AUCKLAND - PART 1:​*


I like this place it would be a nice place to have lunch. Thanks for the pictures :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*08 APRIL 2007 - 21°C (SU, 14:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 23:00 (Saturday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Sunday)​*

*PUBLIC HOLIDAY​*


----------



## Cartel

ENIGMA said:


> *08 APRIL 2007 - 21°C (SU, 14:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 23:00 (Saturday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Sunday)​*
> 
> *PUBLIC HOLIDAY​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


:applause: This is brilliant Enigma.


----------



## Guest

*08 APRIL 2007 - 21°C (SU, 14:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 23:00 (Saturday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Sunday)​*

*EASTER SUNDAY SPECIAL​*

*SUBURB - PARNELL (PART 1)​*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Brilliant collection of Parnell pics! :bow: :cheers2: :drunk:


----------



## Cartel

ENIGMA said:


> [/CENTER]


This is _SO_ unhygenic!


----------



## Ithaqua

Some really nice buildings there.:banana: :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

WOW! It is seen like Auckland is very well planned/designed city. I have seen some pictures from previous pages on this thread of public transit system. I am curious what Auckland public transit system is like? Just city buses and subway? Is it good and go anywhere that people wants to go to?


----------



## Cartel

^^ ^^Auckland is NOT a very well planned city, any Aucklander will tell you this, in fact one once told me "it never was planned, it just emerged from the primordial slime". There is no subway system in AKL, just trains, buses and ferries, which do their job but are far from ideal (in case of the bus). As a tourist you should survive on these but if you want to really explore the city and surrounds, find the best beaches, scenic spots etc, you will need a car, unless you're uber fit and have a bike. Car is pretty much king in most NZ cities.


----------



## Guest

*08 APRIL 2007 - 21°C (SU, 14:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 23:00 (Saturday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Sunday)​*

*EASTER SUNDAY SPECIAL​*

*SUBURB - PARNELL (PART 2)​*


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Brilliant collection of Parnell pics! :bow: :cheers2: :drunk:


*Thank you, Thank you Dearest *



Cartel said:


> This is _SO_ unhygenic!


*She looks "healthy" enough  LOL*



Ithaqua said:


> Some really nice buildings there.:banana: :cheers:


*Quaint - aren't they - I can see myself in one of those white picket fence Victorian homes - now to find the million  *



CrazyAboutCities said:


> WOW! It is seen like Auckland is very well planned/designed city. I have seen some pictures from previous pages on this thread of public transit system. I am curious what Auckland public transit system is like? Just city buses and subway? Is it good and go anywhere that people wants to go to?


*It is like an American city - spraaaaawls. I think that European cities are planned way better and Auckland wants to adopt the same model BUT let's not hold our breath - there is already talk of expanding the city fringe 

Regarding public transport - it is all relative. I come from South Africa and there the public transport is a disaster ! So for me the public transport in Auckland is fantastic. I use my car once a month - for the rest I use the ferries (which are great .... future expansions include the East Coast Bays), the buses (which have improved DRAMATICALY since I arrived 20 months ago .... new stock will be released in May) and the trains (which leaves alot to be desired BUT it is improving as I type this  Plans are floating around for an underground rail loop - we shall see.

You can get to ALL the major suburbs / centres by using public transport. *


----------



## Ithaqua

ENIGMA said:


> Quaint - aren't they - I can see myself in one of those white picket fence Victorian homes - now to find the million


You mean you dont have it already, stop slacking by taking photos and get back to work


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Interesting informations. I have to check it out when I am there. I'm nervous to drive with the opposite side than I do in USA (we drives on the right and you guys in New Zealand drives on the left). I think I will use public transit instead.


----------



## Guest

Ithaqua said:


> Looks like it is getting cold.


Yeah - it was the first day in 5 months that the temperature dropped below 20 degrees Celsius - damn ! Winter is on the way  Today we expect a high of 17 and the first flutter of snow has fallen on South Island .... brrrrrr

Now you will get to see the other side of Auckland


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> WOW - just gets better and better!! :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


*Aaaaah thank you bebe *



CrazyAboutCities said:


> Still loving it!


*Thank you, I am to please *


----------



## Guest

*13 APRIL 2007 - 17°C (FR, 14:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 22:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Friday)​*

*BOHEMIAN QUARTER - K'ROAD*




















































































































































*FRIDAY THE 13TH - DOUBLE FEATURE PICTURE SHOW*


*DOWNTOWN*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Very interesting pictures! Its remind me alot of Capital Hill (one of Seattle neighborhoods)


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Very interesting pictures! Its remind me alot of Capital Hill (one of Seattle neighborhoods)


And I am sure that you will be sharing that with us  Your pics are awesome mate.


----------



## Ithaqua

ENIGMA said:


> Yeah - it was the first day in 5 months that the temperature dropped below 20 degrees Celsius - damn ! Winter is on the way  Today we expect a high of 17 and the first flutter of snow has fallen on South Island .... brrrrrr
> 
> Now you will get to see the other side of Auckland


Snowing your kidding right? We have just left winter behind and about to start of summer with some of the hottest days of the year so far.


----------



## Urbandeco

Enigma, Your pics are very colourful. I really enjoyed these people pics!
What was the pic of the vice squad and the nurse?


----------



## Guest

Urbandeco said:


> Enigma, Your pics are very colourful. I really enjoyed these people pics!
> What was the pic of the vice squad and the nurse?


*I am stoked that you enjoyed them  Regarding the nurse etc. ... I don't know, I saw other people around the city dressed as bondage slaves, pirates etc. but they were too quick for me ..... it could have been a corporate function ?*



Ithaqua said:


> Snowing your kidding right? We have just left winter behind and about to start of summer with some of the hottest days of the year so far.


*
As you say goodbye to winter, it arrives down-under  Oh well, what can we do, it is the natural cycle of life. I hope that you have a FANTASTIC summer, Ours was exceptional.*


----------



## Ithaqua

ENIGMA said:


> *
> As you say goodbye to winter, it arrives down-under  Oh well, what can we do, it is the natural cycle of life. I hope that you have a FANTASTIC summer, Ours was exceptional.*


I suppose that is true :lol: Hope your winter is mild


----------



## beyutch

ENIGMA said:


>


Yay! Real Groovy! My favourite store in Auckland!!


----------



## Guest

beyutch said:


> Yay! Real Groovy! My favourite store in Auckland!!


*
LOL - yeah, it is an Auckland institution. I also love browsing through all the old vinyl - it brings back some great memories *



Ithaqua said:


> I suppose that is true :lol: Hope your winter is mild


*
Thank you - so do I *


----------



## Urbandeco

oh ok! People out having some fun. I do miss Auckland after seeing your pics! 

It seems like you really like it there which is good.


----------



## Guest

*14 APRIL 2007 - 20°C (SA, 14:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 22:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Saturday)​*

*DOWNTOWN*


----------



## Guest

Urbandeco said:


> oh ok! People out having some fun. I do miss Auckland after seeing your pics!
> 
> It seems like you really like it there which is good.


Well, you can always come back for a short visit and then continue your jet-setting lifestyle  

Yeah, I love it .... I have finally found a haven where I can grow .... be that politically, socially and environmentally (from an urban perspective and natural setting) ... I am HOME


----------



## Guest

*14 APRIL 2007 - 20°C (SA, 14:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 22:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Saturday)​*

*BONUS FEATURE ..... THE OLD vs THE NEW*​
*1. SUBURB - KINGSLAND (THE OLD):​*




















































































































*2. SUBURB - NEWMARKET (THE NEW):​*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

ENIGMA said:


> And I am sure that you will be sharing that with us  Your pics are awesome mate.


Thanks!  This week, I will take pictures of it!  

By the way, I love your new pictures recently! Very neat! I noticed that Auckland is big fan of glass. I love glass buildings and shelters. Seattle has that kind of glass stuff too but not alot compared to Auckland. I'd love to see more new glass stuff for Seattle too.  However, I love the picture of hair salon... VERY FANCY! I'd love to go there to get my hair done!


----------



## Urbandeco

Will be back visiting hopefully in December. Anyway, as for the jet-setting lifestyle, it has been interesting. However, it also gets tiring as I meet and make friends and then move on. I hope to settle down in one place in about 3 years but now I am unsure as to where that might be.


----------



## Guest

Urbandeco said:


> Will be back visiting hopefully in December. Anyway, as for the jet-setting lifestyle, it has been interesting. However, it also gets tiring as I meet and make friends and then move on. I hope to settle down in one place in about 3 years but now I am unsure as to where that might be.


*
I know all about it but thankfully I am ready to grow roots. You will know when it is right for you. Good Luck mate* :cheers: 



CrazyAboutCities said:


> Thanks!  This week, I will take pictures of it!
> 
> By the way, I love your new pictures recently! Very neat! I noticed that Auckland is big fan of glass. I love glass buildings and shelters. Seattle has that kind of glass stuff too but not alot compared to Auckland. I'd love to see more new glass stuff for Seattle too.  However, I love the picture of hair salon... VERY FANCY! I'd love to go there to get my hair done!


*Yeah, I also LOVE all the glass but we unfortunately have shit-heads whom scratch (tagging) the glass panels .. I would love to get my hands on them - the scum ! *


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

hno: Awww we have same problem with tagging on the glass here in USA hno: I wish people would learn how to respect people's properties without destorying them. We need something come up as very harsh punishment like jailtime for tagging... Here in USA, there is no strict punishment... Just make them to pay the fine or force people to clean up their own messes... Cops are too busy to catch taggers. hno:


----------



## Guest

*16 APRIL 2007 - 20°C (MO, 12:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 20:00 (Sunday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Monday)​*

*DOWNTOWN*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing! Keep it coming! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

^^^ Thank you 



CrazyAboutCities said:


> hno: Awww we have same problem with tagging on the glass here in USA hno: I wish people would learn how to respect people's properties without destorying them. We need something come up as very harsh punishment like jailtime for tagging... Here in USA, there is no strict punishment... Just make them to pay the fine or force people to clean up their own messes... Cops are too busy to catch taggers. hno:


It is the dumb man's "art" and if I had the power I would sentence them to a life time of imprisonment - then they will have an excuse to tag the living daylights out of their cell  the idiots ! :lol:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

ENIGMA said:


> ^^^ Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> It is the dumb man's "art" and if I had the power I would sentence them to a life time of imprisonment - then they will have an excuse to tag the living daylights out of their cell  the idiots ! :lol:


LOL! Anytime!  I agree. Many people in USA who lives in the ghettos are often argue that some graffics are artworks. I must admit some of graffics are beautiful and very impressive to look at it. I grew up in southern California where everything were so brand new built. It was really clean neighborhood with no tagging, litering, and crime. Few years later, it became almost ghettos once illegal aliens came along and destoryed almost entire properties by trashed with graffics and vandal. That upsets us because we worked so hard to keep our neighborhood clean and safe. It became very impossible to keep everything under control. I wish that any city government would act up about that sitaution. I just learned that my city, Seattle is one of very few US cities with strict laws about tagging... If anyone saw new tagging... Anyone MUST report it to the cop and have it cleaned within a day or two. I guess it is only start for it. :dunno:


----------



## Guest

*18 APRIL 2007 - 18°C (WE, 14:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 22:00 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Wednesday)​*
*DOWNTOWN*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

epper: epper: :banana2: :banana2: :cheer: :cheer: 
*Excellents pics as usual! *


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

WOW! Impressive! Aucklanders are very well dressed! I'd fit in Auckland for sure!


----------



## Cartel

^^ lol wtf?

Uber cool shots Mr Enigma! :dizzy:


----------



## Ithaqua

Still looking very good.:cheers:


----------



## Guest

*19 APRIL 2007 - 19°C (TH, 13:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 21:00 (Wednesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Thursday)​*
*DOWNTOWN*


----------



## jafa

aww i love my beautiful city


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Great pictures! It is seen like Aucklanders prefer to stay outside no matter what than staying inside of buildings...


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> LOL! Anytime!  I agree. Many people in USA who lives in the ghettos are often argue that some graffics are artworks. I must admit some of graffics are beautiful and very impressive to look at it. I grew up in southern California where everything were so brand new built. It was really clean neighborhood with no tagging, litering, and crime. Few years later, it became almost ghettos once illegal aliens came along and destoryed almost entire properties by trashed with graffics and vandal. That upsets us because we worked so hard to keep our neighborhood clean and safe. It became very impossible to keep everything under control. I wish that any city government would act up about that sitaution. I just learned that my city, Seattle is one of very few US cities with strict laws about tagging... If anyone saw new tagging... Anyone MUST report it to the cop and have it cleaned within a day or two. I guess it is only start for it. :dunno:


*
I love graffitti at the right place and if it is commissioned - some walls are rather bland and they could do with colour BUT tagging is not a form of art at all ! it is vandalism - no question about it and who cares about their dumb-ass name anyway (the creeps  ) ..... Newmarket (a suburb of AKL) is also running a programme where tagging is removed as soon as it appears NOW the CBD needs to follow that example. I have also heard that there are under cover cops lurking around the "hot-spots" ... a job that I wouldn't mind - I feel sorry for the little vermin that I catch* :nuts:


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Great pictures! It is seen like Aucklanders prefer to stay outside no matter what than staying inside of buildings...


*This is something that I noticed when I arrived in AKL ... come rain or shine, Aucklanders are always in the streets. I think that it has to do with a sense of security and the "atmosphere" created in the city streets.*



jafa said:


> aww i love my beautiful city


*Yeah - what is there not to love* 



Ithaqua said:


> Still looking very good.:cheers:





Cartel said:


> ^^ lol wtf? Uber cool shots Mr Enigma! :dizzy:





Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> epper: epper: :banana2: :banana2: :cheer: :cheer:
> *Excellents pics as usual! *


*
Thank you *:cheers:


----------



## Guest

*20 APRIL 2007 - 19°C (FR, 12:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 20:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Friday)​*
*HERE & THERE*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Beautiful! I love this clock tower! What is the name of that building?


----------



## TonyNZ

^^ Its the Auckland art gallery.


----------



## Cartel

ENIGMA said:


> [/CENTER]


"I swear Ralph, the fucking mouse was this big!"

haha, I love the way you capture people in all their acts of randomness


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ :lol: :lol: :lol: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Joelio Wilson

ENIGMA said:


>


Why does Whitcoulls seem so... alone in that shot? When I see it it always looks different somehow... maybe it's the absence of stuff hanging from the various lampposts.


----------



## Guest

Cartel said:


> "I swear Ralph, the fucking mouse was this big!"
> 
> haha, I love the way you capture people in all their acts of randomness


*LOL .... Yeah - it is not intentional but it does add to the character of the pic* 



Joelio Wilson said:


> Why does Whitcoulls seem so... alone in that shot? When I see it it always looks different somehow... maybe it's the absence of stuff hanging from the various lampposts.


*The Whitcoulls building has many faces - I guess it depends on the weather as well.*


----------



## sth_Auk

Nice pics enee!


----------



## Guest

*23 APRIL 2007 - 19°C (MO, 13:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 21:00 (Sunday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Monday)​*
*HERE & THERE*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

WOW! Beautiful neighborhoods! Very liveable! :cheers:


----------



## StevenW

Absolutely Beautiful!
I love this city! :yes:


----------



## Ithaqua

ENIGMA said:


> *23 APRIL 2007 - 19°C (MO, 13:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 21:00 (Sunday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Monday)​*
> *HERE & THERE*


Some very kool houses there  I also like the shop sloe set on the hill. :cheers:


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> WOW! Beautiful neighborhoods! Very liveable! :cheers:


*I think so too and that is why we have bought a 4 level apartment there - I am very excited and I can't wait for the paper work to be finalised.*



sth_Auk said:


> Nice pics enee!





StevenW said:


> Absolutely Beautiful!
> I love this city! :yes:


*Thank you kind Sirs *:cheers:



Ithaqua said:


> Some very kool houses there  I also like the shop sloe set on the hill. :cheers:


*
The shopping precinct is called The Chancery and is in the heart of the Fashion District - downtown. It is very chi-chi and hell expensive *


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ WOW! 4 level apartment? That's so rad! I'm curious what is the average cost of living in Auckland?


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ WOW! 4 level apartment? That's so rad! I'm curious what is the average cost of living in Auckland?


It is all relevant though .... some people struggle and some have it easy but I have a wealthy boyfriend, so it all helps  Property is very, very expensive in Auckland, food is cheap, clothes are cheap, restaurants are average, cars are cheap ..... in a nutshell - you need to be skilled to earn big Dollars.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ Having a wealthy boyfriend always help!  Gold digger huh? LOL! Just kidding! :lol: I'm thinking about might buy a second or third home there if I really like it when I visit there next year... Right now, I'm more interested to buy a condo here in downtown Seattle area, no luck yet.


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ Having a wealthy boyfriend always help!  Gold digger huh? LOL! Just kidding! :lol: I'm thinking about might buy a second or third home there if I really like it when I visit there next year... Right now, I'm more interested to buy a condo here in downtown Seattle area, no luck yet.


:lol: That would be gr8 to have your eggs in many baskets  .... I won't mind owning property in different cities. I can only imagine that property is also very expensive in downtown Seattle ..... bargains do pop up every now and then and the wait will be worth the while. Good Luck mate


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Yeah thanks! The cost of living in Seattle is on the rise since thousands and thousands of people are moving to Seattle because of the atmosphere, job growth, and lifestyle. There are many condo choices in downtown Seattle but I'm very picky at which neighborhood, how condo tower should look, must have good floor plan, and quality of building to invest in. Being picky is good, it will get you what you want.


----------



## olem

New Zeland is a dream country


----------



## RETROMANIA

It's very modern & pretty!!


----------



## Guest

*25 APRIL 2007 - 21°C (WE, 13:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 21:00 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Wednesday)​*
*PUBLIC HOLIDAY - DOWNTOWN*


----------



## Black Box

Wow, I love it all. One day I will make it to New Zealand.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

AWESOME PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!

HEY! I'm very curious what building is this?


----------



## Guest

Black Box said:


> Wow, I love it all. One day I will make it to New Zealand.


*Thanks mate - I hope that you make it* *crossing my fingers* 



CrazyAboutCities said:


> AWESOME PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HEY! I'm very curious what building is this?


*That my friend is the base of the tallest structure in the Southern Hemisphere - Sky Tower (the bridge connects Sky Tower to Sky City Casino complex). *


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Wow! It is very impressive looking building that connect to Skytower.


----------



## Guest

FALTAN.LUNAS said:


> It's very modern & pretty!!





olem said:


> New Zeland is a dream country


*Thank you*


----------



## Guest

*28 APRIL 2007 - 20°C (SA, 15:00)​**LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 23:00 (Frida) ... CAPE TOWN - 05:00 (Wednesday)​*
*AUTUMN / FALL*


----------



## TonyNZ

OMFG i love your pics!!! AUckland looks like a dream city...:drool: :drool:


----------



## Guest

TonyNZ said:


> OMFG i love your pics!!! AUckland looks like a dream city...:drool: :drool:


Thanks Mate :cheers: it is getting there


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

WOW! That is beautiful landscape!!! I'm so want to go there! LOL!


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> WOW! That is beautiful landscape!!! I'm so want to go there! LOL!


I am sure  It used to be a stream before Auckland was here ... a pity that it is gone now but the park is gorgeous.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ Seriously? WOW!


----------



## Guest

*28 JULY 2007 - 17°C (SA, 07:30)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 03:30 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 21:30 (Friday) *

*WINTER*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

YAY You're back! :banana: :banana: :banana: 

Great picture! :cheers:


----------



## Ithaqua

ENIGMA said:


> *28 JULY 2007 - 17°C (SA, 07:30)*
> *LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 03:30 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 21:30 (Friday) *
> 
> *WINTER*


it looks cold there :cheers:


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> YAY You're back! :banana: :banana: :banana:
> 
> Great picture! :cheers:


Thanks - well Uni has been keeping me very,very busy and I miss my walks around the city - this pic was taken from my patio. Hopefully I will be able to get out more over the next couple of weeks - stay tuned 

Glad to see that you are still an active member


----------



## Guest

Ithaqua said:


> it looks cold there :cheers:


It was a chilly morning but relatively speaking Winter has been very warm this year - let's hope that it stays like that :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*THE BEST OF AUCKLAND COLLECTION* [*PART I*]


----------



## Tymel

Auckland looks way better than I thaught it was going to be. Nice pictures. Too bad theres not that much dark colored folks there. I would feel kinda awkward, if i visited. Hows it like living so far away from your parents? Are you going to stay in NZ after uni?


----------



## Guest

Tymel said:


> Auckland looks way better than I thaught it was going to be. Nice pictures. Too bad theres not that much dark colored folks there. I would feel kinda awkward, if i visited. Hows it like living so far away from your parents? Are you going to stay in NZ after uni?


There are loads of dark colored people in Auckland - The Maori's, Pacific Islanders, Somali's and more & more Zimbabweans .... in fact there are 810 different Nationalities living in Auckland ...... the best part is that it is hard to find any racism (you get the usual nut but aside from that it is not a topic of discussion here) ...... you will be fine and you will love it mate 

My mother is moving from Johannesburg to Auckland ... my oldest sister is moving from Rustenburg (a small mining town in South Africa) to Auckland and my other sister is moving from Durban to Brisbane (a short hop across the ditch  ) ..... I don't need to go to them, they are coming to me. 

I am definitely staying after I finish my studies - Africa has seen the back of me forever  The plan is to work in both Oz and NZ - flights are short and cheap. Thanks for the interest :cheers:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Tymel

Who knows maybe I might live there after I live in Copenhagen. 

Looks like a really nice city, but that weather might bother me with the no change in seasons.


----------



## Guest

Tymel said:


> Who knows maybe I might live there after I live in Copenhagen.
> 
> Looks like a really nice city, but that weather might bother me with the no change in seasons.


The seasons change alright (the weather is better than The Scandinavian countries) ... Summer is hot and humid. Winter is mild and very wet. Best for you to come for a visit and see how you feel .... some love it and some hate it


----------



## Tymel

Dont worry I will visit of course. Maybe study abroad there for college or something? I always thought New Zealand was a culture less place with just small towns and villages. But this place looks awesome! Way better than most cities in United States.


----------



## Guest

Tymel said:


> Dont worry I will visit of course. Maybe study abroad there for college or something? I always thought New Zealand was a culture less place with just small towns and villages. But this place looks awesome! Way better than most cities in United States.


It was all that 10 years ago :lol: ... I saw a video of Auckland 10 years ago and trust me when I say that I would have never set my foot in Auckland back then .... it is something to see, you would probably have a fit.


----------



## Tymel

Haha, that must be some fast growth in 10 years then.


----------



## Guest

Tymel said:


> Haha, that must be some fast growth in 10 years then.


Yeah, the growth was fast and some mistakes were made along the way but these are being rectified - thank heavens, the city is currently one big construction zone and looks like a bomb hit it but we will grin and bear it (for now) :cheers: .... geez look at the time, I had better get to Uni .... take care mate


----------



## Tymel

Thank you so much, for the information. It seems like in the winter people still wear shorts o.0. Guessing a Florida or California climate for Auckland.

Love those pictures.


----------



## Kane007

Auckland winters are more northern LA'ish, but the summers probably more in line with SF, except no snow on the hills .


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great update. Very nice pictures. I love this thread.

P.S. - Thanks for the PM.


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Great update. Very nice pictures. I love this thread.
> 
> P.S. - Thanks for the PM.


Thank you - you are most welcome and good luck


----------



## Guest

*THE BEST OF AUCKLAND COLLECTION* [*PART V*]


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great pictures - I can't emphasize how much I love Auckland. Friends of mine live in Christchurch and say Auckland is a dream city - so much going on!


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Great pictures - I can't emphasize how much I love Auckland. Friends of mine live in Christchurch and say Auckland is a dream city - so much going on!


Thank you - I am quite embarrassed to admit that I haven't, as yet, been to South Island. I have been told that it is fanny-tastic


----------



## Guest

*THE BEST OF AUCKLAND COLLECTION* [*PART VI*]


----------



## Guest

*10 AUGUST 2007 - 17°C (FR, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 23:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Friday) *


*WINTER - PART I*


----------



## Kane007

^^ Looks and feels more like spring .


----------



## Guest

*10 AUGUST 2007 - 17°C (FR, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 23:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Friday) *


*WINTER - PART II*


----------



## Ithaqua

Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Ithaqua said:


> Thanks.


It is my pleasure


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Impressive collection of images!! :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Awwww beautiful city! Love these pictures!!! Keep it up!


----------



## Tymel

Wow, looks awesome!!
More like spring tho


----------



## sth_Auk

Nice pics ENIGMA.


----------



## mic

Wonderful Photos, Auckland seems like a nice quiet city.


----------



## Nicco

nice pics guys! :cucumber: :cucumber: :banana:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Impressive collection of images!! :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:





CrazyAboutCities said:


> Awwww beautiful city! Love these pictures!!! Keep it up!





Tymel said:


> Wow, looks awesome!!
> More like spring tho





sth_Auk said:


> Nice pics ENIGMA.





akash said:


> nice pics guys! :cucumber: :cucumber: :banana:


*Thank you all ..... it makes it worth the while *



mic said:


> Wonderful Photos, Auckland seems like a nice quiet city.


*Thank you - pics can be deceiving BUT compared to most cities it is very laid back and we do enjoy our quality of life here in Middle earth *


----------



## Guest

*20 AUGUST 2007 - 14°C (MO, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 23:00 (Sunday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Monday) *


*WINTER*


----------



## Brisbaner21

You take great pics of Auckland Engima. I saw in a previous thread in the OZ section that in a few years you will be moving to Sydney, good luck on the move, and hopefully Australia has what you are looking for.


----------



## Guest

Brisbaner21 said:


> You take great pics of Auckland Engima. I saw in a previous thread in the OZ section that in a few years you will be moving to Sydney, good luck on the move, and hopefully Australia has what you are looking for.


Aaaah .... Thank you mate ! The move will only happen by 2011 and I am soooo confused ..... I should just make both Countries my home and live the life of a jet-setter :lol: 

Thanks again for the kind words :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Excellent pic jet-setter!


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Excellent pic jet-setter!


Cum fly away with me ....... weeeeeeeeee :lol:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Very nice pics, ENIGMA. Look forward to more of them!


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Very nice pics, ENIGMA. Look forward to more of them!


Thank you kind Sir .... stay tuned


----------



## Guest

*21 AUGUST 2007 - 15°C (TU, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 24:00 (Monday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Tuesday) *


*SUBURB - NEWMARKET*


----------



## Bristol Mike

More nice pics!


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> More nice pics!


Thanks mate


----------



## Guest

*23 AUGUST 2007 - 16°C (TH, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 24:00 (Wednesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Thursday) *


*WINTER IN THE CITY*


----------



## Brisbaner21

I really need to get back out to Auckland soon.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

ENIGMA,

Thanks for sharing beautiful pictures of beautiful Auckland. I can't believe you want to leave Auckland, New Zealand for Sydney, Austrailia.


----------



## Brisbaner21

^^ More oppurtunity in Sydney than Auckland, not particularly in ENGIMA's case, but many New Zealanders move to Australia for the oppurtunity, plus they have special visas for living in Australia as well. They have little restrictions on living and working in this country. Perth is a booming city with many New Zealanders. We were just talking about this in the OZ section. Many New Zealanders living in Perth. Auckland has a lot to offer, but when competing with a city of 4.5 million (Sydney) to its 1.3 million, its sort of difficult.


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ENIGMA,
> 
> Thanks for sharing beautiful pictures of beautiful Auckland. I can't believe you want to leave Auckland, New Zealand for Sydney, Austrailia.


:lol: ... Well my boyfriend - Mr Kiwi_fruit - doesn't want to leave Auckland and neither do I. If we leave it will only be in 2011 BUT lately there has been some major developments in Auckland and it looks as if there is going to be loads of work for me here in the future. Who knows what will happen - maybe I should keep my base here in Auckland and travel to Sydney every now and then 

Thanks for the compliment mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Brisbaner21 said:


> ^^ More oppurtunity in Sydney than Auckland, not particularly in ENGIMA's case, but many New Zealanders move to Australia for the oppurtunity, plus they have special visas for living in Australia as well. They have little restrictions on living and working in this country. Perth is a booming city with many New Zealanders. We were just talking about this in the OZ section. Many New Zealanders living in Perth. Auckland has a lot to offer, but when competing with a city of 4.5 million (Sydney) to its 1.3 million, its sort of difficult.


Isn't it great how the two Countries share their people :cheers: there are also loads of Australians living in Auckland - two of my best mates are from Oz  ... I don't know why NZ and OZ don't just become one Country - they are so alike as it is.


----------



## Kane007

*** _*BLASPHEMY*_!!! *** E!!! 


Our (great) Grand parents rejected Federation in '01 but there are pro's and con's for doing it again.


----------



## Guest

Kane007 said:


> *** _*BLASPHEMY*_!!! *** E!!!
> 
> 
> Our (great) Grand parents rejected Federation in '01 but there are pro's and con's for doing it again.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

*24 AUGUST 2007 - 15°C (FR, 12:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: NEW YORK CITY - 22:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Friday) *


*WINTER IN THE CITY - PART I*








































































































































*PART II "WINTER GARDEN" follows shortly *.............


----------



## Kane007

^^ Edit - I meant *1901*.


----------



## Guest

gappa said:


> Wow just discovered this thread, and, well wow! You certainly make a man want to travel to Auckland.


Thanks mate - that is a huge compliment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

For a slight change of pace (compliments of akash) .......


----------



## TonyNZ

^^ Stunning! :cheers:


----------



## AMS guy

What a great place to live! kay:


----------



## Brisbaner21

I could stare at that skyline for hours.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

BEAUTIFUL SKYLINE! :applause:


----------



## Guest

*06 SEPTEMBER 2007 - 14°C (TH, 12:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Wednesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Thursday) *


*DEDICATED TO 
TANYA MARIE DAVIS*


----------



## sth_Auk

^^ Wow!


----------



## Guest

AMS guy said:


> What a great place to live! kay:


Thank you - we tend to think so  Amsterdam is also sweet as 



Brisbaner21 said:


> I could stare at that skyline for hours.





CrazyAboutCities said:


> BEAUTIFUL SKYLINE! :applause:





sth_Auk said:


> ^^ Wow!


Imagine the skyline in 2012 ... it is going to be a rocking


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

2012? Will Auckland have different skyline than present day?

BTW, GREAT PICTURES!


----------



## kix111

any new projects in auckland downtown??


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> 2012? Will Auckland have different skyline than present day?
> 
> BTW, GREAT PICTURES!


Thanks mate :cheers: - see below for further details:



kix111 said:


> any new projects in auckland downtown??


Yeah ..... 
a 67 storey residential tower is proposed
a 46 storey residential tower will be under construction by April 2008
a 40 storey office tower is proposed
then there are a further 3 buildings proposed that will be 30+ storeys

Under construction at the moment is a hotel - 22 storeys, an office tower - 23 storeys, an apartment building - 25 storeys.

The skyline will be very dense - good times ahead :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great photos. I haven't checked in here for a while but there's been some lovely photos to look at. You've made Auckland look like quite a warm place weatherwise though 14C sounds and makes me feel chilly. Just a reminder of autumn coming here I guess.

Look forward to seeing some more photos.


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Great photos. I haven't checked in here for a while but there's been some lovely photos to look at. You've made Auckland look like quite a warm place weatherwise though 14C sounds and makes me feel chilly. Just a reminder of autumn coming here I guess.
> 
> Look forward to seeing some more photos.


Thank you - you have been very quiet  ... when there is no wind blowing and there are no clouds. 14 degress can feel quite warm. I can't wait for summer, it should be great :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

ENIGMA said:


> Thanks mate :cheers: - see below for further details:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah .....
> a 67 storey residential tower is proposed
> a 46 storey residential tower will be under construction by April 2008
> a 40 storey office tower is proposed
> then there are a further 3 buildings proposed that will be 30+ storeys
> 
> Under construction at the moment is a hotel - 22 storeys, an office tower - 23 storeys, an apartment building - 25 storeys.
> 
> The skyline will be very dense - good times ahead :cheers:


WOW! That sounds nice!  Does they released the renderings for these projects yet?


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> WOW! That sounds nice!  Does they released the renderings for these projects yet?


We are waiting for better renderings but this is all that we have at the moment -

*Elliot Tower @ 67 storeys:*










*The Saffron @ 46 storeys:*



















The Antipodean @ 36 storeys:










*The Chancery @ 34 storeys:*










*The Sentinel @ 30 storeys (under construction) in a business centre of Auckland called Takapuna:*










*BNZ HQ @ 23 storeys (under construction):*










*Stamford Residences @ 22 storeys (under construction):*










*Merge @ 30 storeys for Takapuna:*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ I like last few renderings. I am not sure if these few taller buildings (first few renderings) would look good for Auckland. I hope it will turn out better than I think.


----------



## Brisbaner21

Well Auckland's skyline needs to densen up IMO. And these new developments will surely do that.


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ I like last few renderings. I am not sure if these few taller buildings (first few renderings) would look good for Auckland. I hope it will turn out better than I think.


The first rendering is provisional and I think that there will be a few changes there - the second one (Saffron) is on a very small plot and the design will actually fit in very well with the surrounding area ... it will be good, no need to worry 



Brisbaner21 said:


> Well Auckland's skyline needs to densen up IMO. And these new developments will surely do that.


I agree, it is going to be very dense.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Brilliant capture ENIGMA!


----------



## Guest

^^^ Thank you Mr KF .... I do try


----------



## Delirium

i don't know what it is about NZ cities, they seem a little _too_ perfect.

what are you not telling us? :sly:


----------



## Guest

helium said:


> i don't know what it is about NZ cities, they seem a little _too_ perfect.
> 
> what are you not telling us? :sly:


LOL - trust me, there are some hideous parts of the city as well (like all cities) but I am not going to spend my precious time there


----------



## Guest

*17 SEPTEMBER 2007 - 18°C (MO, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 19:00 (Sunday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Monday) *


*SPRING*


----------



## Delirium

ENIGMA said:


> LOL - trust me, there are some hideous parts of the city as well (like all cities) but I am not going to spend my precious time there


well, you can get some hideous areas that are _goodlooking_ :shifty: although something tells me the bad areas aren't as bad looking as the ones over here :shifty:

ah well, still great pics :cheers2:


----------



## Guest

helium said:


> well, you can get some hideous areas that are _goodlooking_ :shifty: although something tells me the bad areas aren't as bad looking as the ones over here :shifty:
> 
> ah well, still great pics :cheers2:


Yeah, the areas aren't that bad, the problem really is the calibre of the people that live in those areas  Rough and wicked :cheers:


----------



## Delirium

^^indeed :yes:


----------



## Bristol Mike

More nice pics


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> More nice pics


Thanks - what has happened to your photo thread ? I am missing the pics


----------



## ashton

I have to say that this has been one of the best threads I've been to... Keep it up.


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> I have to say that this has been one of the best threads I've been to... Keep it up.


Aaah thanks Mate - what a compliment. I would love to tramp the streets everyday but time is of the essence right now but stay tuned for more


----------



## ashton

^ Ya I would love to see more of those pretty photos. Good night..


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ Ya I would love to see more of those pretty photos. Good night..


Sure thing mate .. btw I love The Maldives


----------



## gappa

Keep 'em coming, we're addicted!


----------



## Guest

gappa said:


> Keep 'em coming, we're addicted!


Thanks for the kind words  I will have to find the time. Beautiful day in Auckland this morning so I might just hit the streets :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*21 SEPTEMBER 2007 - 17°C (FR, 12:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Friday) *


*SPRING*










































































































































*21 SEPTEMBER 2007 - 17°C (FR, 18:00)*


----------



## ashton

^ Beautiful! I wanna live there. .


----------



## Guest

^^^ :lol: Now that is the best compliment that I have ever had . Thanks !


----------



## ashton

^ And I mean it big time.


----------



## jrevalde

^^yeah ashton come live with me in auckland, ill give you my sisters room...hahaha


----------



## Guest

*24 SEPTEMBER 2007 - 18°C (MO, 10:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 15:00 (Sunday) ... CAPE TOWN - 24:00 (Sunday) *


*SPRING*


----------



## jrevalde

^^cool u have a pic of the new green link buses, they look nice outside but they shouldnt have painted the interiors green as well...


----------



## ashton

Haha, sure. You find me a job yeah...  



jrevalde said:


> ^^yeah ashton come live with me in auckland, ill give you my sisters room...hahaha


----------



## Guest

jrevalde said:


> ^^cool u have a pic of the new green link buses, they look nice outside but they shouldnt have painted the interiors green as well...


They are great fun, especially the cameras on the outside of the bus that show you the scenery along the route ..... small things amuse small minds :lol:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great pics. I love the way you capture this city!


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Great pics. I love the way you capture this city!


Thanks Mate ... I am looking forward to more of your pics :cheers: Have you been to visit the Wellington thread ? I think that you would like the city  Here is the link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=524649


----------



## Brisbaner21

I really need to get out to New Zealand.


----------



## Guest

*26 SEPTEMBER 2007 - 16°C (WE, 12:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Wednesday) *


*SUBURB - PONSONBY*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :applause: :applause: Brilliant pics as always!


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: :applause: :applause: Brilliant pics as always!


Thank you - Honey Bunny ...... are you having a quiet day ? :runaway:


----------



## Guest

Brisbaner21 said:


> I really need to get out to New Zealand.


So where the bloody hell are you ? :lol:


----------



## ashton

@Enigma, you never fail to impress me and so does Auckland!


----------



## patch

fabulous photo's!


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> @Enigma, you never fail to impress me and so does Auckland!


You are too kind - Thank you :cheers: 



patch said:


> fabulous photo's!


Thanks mate


----------



## Guest

*27 SEPTEMBER 2007 - 17°C (TH, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 18:00 (Wednesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Thursday) *


*SPRING*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

LOVEEEEEEE THE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep it up! You rocks!


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> LOVEEEEEEE THE PICTURES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Keep it up! You rocks!


I was definitely trigger happy today .... it must be the great buzzzzz :lol: Thanks mate, you make my head swell


----------



## Guest

*28 SEPTEMBER 2007 - 17°C (FR, 11:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 16:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Friday) *


*SPRING - PART I*


----------



## Guest

*28 SEPTEMBER 2007 - 17°C (FR, 11:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 16:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Friday) *


*SPRING - PART II*


----------



## Guest

Auckland is changing by the hour many years ago it looked liked a ghost town and now it is tripping


----------



## Guest

SYDLICIOUS said:


> Auckland is changing by the hour many years ago it looked liked a ghost town and now it is tripping


Yeah .... it is on crack :lol:


----------



## Guest

^^^ No thanks to all the immigrants - that is


----------



## Guest

ENIGMA said:


> ^^^ No thanks to all the immigrants - that is


For the good or the bad ?


----------



## Guest

SYDLICIOUS said:


> For the good or the bad ?


For the good of course .... especially the Asians, they have brought alot of style and "life" to the city centre. I am hoping that we can attract more Japanese to our shores .... Gothic Lolita etc. will be most welcome here :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

More excellent pics. Thanks for the Wellington link. I'll be posting more pics in mine soon when I've recovered from my arm injury. Meanwhile, looking forward to more of Auckland! :cheers:


----------



## Brisbaner21

Another great set as always.


----------



## Quall

Awesome shots! 

Man, you're winter is better than our summer. Here, it was (and still is) cold and pissing rain.


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> More excellent pics. Thanks for the Wellington link. I'll be posting more pics in mine soon when I've recovered from my arm injury. Meanwhile, looking forward to more of Auckland! :cheers:


Thank you - good luck mate, I hope that you get well soon and I look forward to more pics


----------



## Guest

Brisbaner21 said:


> Another great set as always.


Thanks mate & what a range it was .... I need to control myself :nuts:


----------



## Guest

TRMD said:


> Awesome shots!
> 
> Man, you're winter is better than our summer. Here, it was (and still is) cold and pissing rain.


Thank you .... we are expecting a great summer this year but we have also had our fair share of rain ... I hope that it clears for you


----------



## Quall

Thanks. :happy:

Though, I'd much rather see rain than snow... She's a comin'! hno:


----------



## Guest

*01 OCTOBER 2007 - 18°C (MO, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Sunday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Monday) *


*SPRING*


----------



## ashton

^ I LOVE IT ! I LOVE IT !


----------



## Guest

TRMD said:


> Thanks. :happy:
> 
> Though, I'd much rather see rain than snow... She's a comin'! hno:


Again - lucky bugger  I still haven't seen snow and it is only a 4 hour drive away  .... enjoy it anyways :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

ENIGMA said:


> Again - lucky bugger  I still haven't seen snow and it is only a 4 hour drive away  .... enjoy it anyways :cheers:


u guys get snow in Auckland?


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ I LOVE IT ! I LOVE IT !


 :lol: Best you come for a visit and hopefully you will still love it ....


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> u guys get snow in Auckland?


No, unfortunately we don't


----------



## Quall

The existance of snow is due to cold weather. You wouldn't want _that_, would you? :crazy:

If it was cold in Auckland like it is here, it wouldn't have the beautiful, unique flora, which I believe, contributes to the stunning appearance of the city.

And snow gets pretty stale after a while. The next thing you know, you're shoveling your driveway and getting into accidents and endless car jams.

Unfortunately, we get tones of it!


----------



## Guest

TRMD said:


> The existance of snow is due to cold weather. You wouldn't want _that_, would you? :crazy:
> 
> If it was cold in Auckland like it is here, it wouldn't have the beautiful, unique flora, which I believe, contributes to the stunning appearance of the city.
> 
> And snow gets pretty stale after a while. The next thing you know, you're shoveling your driveway and getting into accidents and endless car jams.
> 
> Unfortunately, we get tones of it!


Okay - you win, however, I wouldn't mind some snow for a few days and then things can return back to normal  ..... let us see some pics when it starts to fall ....


----------



## eighty4

TRMD said:


> The existance of snow is due to cold weather. You wouldn't want _that_, would you? :crazy:
> 
> If it was cold in Auckland like it is here, it wouldn't have the beautiful, unique flora, which I believe, contributes to the stunning appearance of the city.
> 
> And snow gets pretty stale after a while. The next thing you know, you're shoveling your driveway and getting into accidents and endless car jams.
> 
> Unfortunately, we get tones of it!


I think somewhere has to be really cold for it to be affected that much, i mean im from england which is obviously colder than NZ but warmer than canada and we still get lots of flora, the city im from in england is a lot more greener that auckland but is a lot colder

shit am i making sence here ? its gettin late


----------



## Quall

^^ Well, I was talking about Auckland's flora in particular. If, perhaps, the climate was colder like that of most cities in England, the dominant species would most likely be a common desiduous tree. If the climate was cold like it is here in Sudbury, the dominant species would be a conifer.

Auckland has its own unique flora, due to its climate and its soil. The permafrost layer here greatly affects the range of species growable, which is due to harsh temperatures.


----------



## Guest

TRMD said:


> ^^ Well, I was talking about Auckland's flora in particular. If, perhaps, the climate was colder like that of most cities in England, the dominant species would most likely be a common desiduous tree. If the climate was cold like it is here in Sudbury, the dominant species would be a conifer.
> 
> Auckland has its own unique flora, due to its climate and its soil. The permafrost layer here greatly affects the range of species growable, which is due to harsh temperatures.


You are right - I was shocked to find palm trees and huge tree ferns here, the flora is very tropical indeed and we must be thankful for that .... I will try to get out into the suburbs and post pics of Titirangi .... one of my faves (surrounded by lush jungle and in the hills of Auckland) ....


----------



## Brisbaner21

> Originally Posted by *ENGIMA*
> _Thanks mate & what a range it was .... I need to control myself _


Keep em coming. Auckland is a great city. I have been recently planning a trip to New Zealand. I try to travel as much as I can. I have been to Europe plenty of times. The grandparents are from the UK, so London and Birmingham are getting old lol. France, Italy, Spain, and Portugal are nice as well. Seriously though, I have yet to go to New Zealand, and Auckland, Wellington, Christchurch, and Dunedin all look great. These photos just make me want to get out there sooner. Summer is rolling around. Good time to visit New Zealand?


----------



## Guest

Brisbaner21 said:


> Keep em coming. Auckland is a great city. I have been recently planning a trip to New Zealand. I try to travel as much as I can. I have been to Europe plenty of times. The grandparents are from the UK, so London and Birmingham are getting old lol. France, Italy, Spain, and Portugal are nice as well. Seriously though, I have yet to go to New Zealand, and Auckland, Wellington, Christchurch, and Dunedin all look great. These photos just make me want to get out there sooner. Summer is rolling around. Good time to visit New Zealand?


Spring weather is all over the place (4 seasons in an hour) BUT February is Fantastic !! ... great beach weather and loads of events happenning all around the city. You should make plans for then .... :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*04 OCTOBER 2007 - 18°C (TH, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 18:00 (Wednesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Thursday) *


*SPRING*


----------



## Raven83

Deanb said:


> u guys get snow in Auckland?


They don't  but I love it, It's just like San Francisco or probably Haifa


----------



## eighty4

hey enigma what time were you on highstreet taking pictures today ? i walked through there and saw optimus prime and the leader of the decepticons dancing outside the occidental aswell 

where you there then ?


----------



## Guest

eighty4 said:


> hey enigma what time were you on highstreet taking pictures today ? i walked through there and saw optimus prime and the leader of the decepticons dancing outside the occidental aswell
> 
> where you there then ?


I must have just missed you ... I was there when they were packing up :lol: ... it is a small world mate


----------



## eighty4

ENIGMA said:


> I must have just missed you ... I was there when they were packing up :lol: ... it is a small world mate



if anyone else read that about optimus prime dancing they'd think i was on drugs, its a good job you know what i meant i couldnt have been bothered explaining that to you lol


----------



## Guest

eighty4 said:


> if anyone else read that about optimus prime dancing they'd think i was on drugs, its a good job you know what i meant i couldnt have been bothered explaining that to you lol


I am having a slooooow day - I don't think that I would have understood it to begin with  ....


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Brilliant capture!! :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Brilliant capture!! :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


It's a hat :lol:


----------



## gappa

Beautiful natural setting, beautiful urban environment, beautifully good photographer, and transformers - it doesn't get any better than this folks!


----------



## Guest

gappa said:


> Beautiful natural setting, beautiful urban environment, beautifully good photographer, and transformers - it doesn't get any better than this folks!


Thank you, I feel so proud


----------



## Guest

*05 OCTOBER 2007 - 18°C (FR, 12:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 16:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Friday) *


*SPRING*


----------



## eighty4

how do you have the energy to photograph auckland everyday ? i always carry my camera around with me but its very rare i take pictures. Ive lived in auckland since april last year and im bored of photographing it lol 

I still love looking at the pics though


----------



## Guest

eighty4 said:


> how do you have the energy to photograph auckland everyday ? i always carry my camera around with me but its very rare i take pictures. Ive lived in auckland since april last year and im bored of photographing it lol
> 
> I still love looking at the pics though


:lol: No scene is ever the same in the city - go back tomorrow and it has changed. As Murphy's law would have it, the times that I do leave my camera at home there's always great people shots and then I miss them. So now I carry it with me as often as I can but Uni starts soon and then I am probably going to be too busy  I may as well make the most of the time that I have :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*05 OCTOBER 2007 - 18°C (FR, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Friday) *


*SUBURB - PARNELL (PART I)*


----------



## Guest

*05 OCTOBER 2007 - 18°C (FR, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Friday) *


*SUBURB - PARNELL (PART II)*


----------



## ARTIFORT

I have spent hours looking through this thread and it is very rare to see a city so well maintained. 

The photographs capture every aspect of the city and I feel as if I have been there.

Thank you for the tour and Auckland is beautiful.


----------



## Guest

*06 OCTOBER 2007 - 20°C (SA, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Saturday) *


*@ THE MARKET (PART I)*


----------



## Guest

ARTIFORT said:


> I have spent hours looking through this thread and it is very rare to see a city so well maintained.
> 
> The photographs capture every aspect of the city and I feel as if I have been there.
> 
> Thank you for the tour and Auckland is beautiful.


That much is true - now if only people could respect their own patch and the city would be perfect


----------



## sth_Auk

Love it! :cheers2:


----------



## Guest

sth_Auk said:


> Love it! :cheers2:


Thanks Mate ..... what a vibe today ...... fanny-tastic :lol:


----------



## Guest

*06 OCTOBER 2007 - 20°C (SA, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Saturday) *


*@ THE MARKET (PART II)*


----------



## Guest

Fucking incredible photographs mate 

Hello my name is Batman YUMMY !!!!


----------



## Deanb

ENIGMA said:


> That much is true - now if only people could respect their own patch and the city would be perfect


what do u mean?


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> what do u mean?


Certain shop-keepers don't really worry about their shop-fronts etc, some home owners don't care about their gardens and some landlords aren't to give a toss about the condition of their buildings .... it would be great if evrybody toook the extra time to care just a little more


----------



## Bristol Mike

Looks like an awesome event. Very nice pictures.
P.S. Bristol is back with pictures from tomorrow onwards. Thanks, mate.


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Looks like an awesome event. Very nice pictures.
> P.S. Bristol is back with pictures from tomorrow onwards. Thanks, mate.


About time :lol: I am looking forward to them .... thanks for the comment


----------



## Guest

*06 OCTOBER 2007 - 20°C (SA, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Saturday) *


*@ THE WATERFRONT (PART I) *


----------



## Kane007

Hmmm, Hahahaha this could almost be Dhubai!:banana:


----------



## Nicco

^^ It looks really similar! The roof feature/spire of the Sentinel is very 'Dubai'


----------



## Taller Better

Auckland does indeed ROCK!!! Great photos... I loved going through them!


----------



## Guest

*06 OCTOBER 2007 - 20°C (SA, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Saturday) *


*@ THE WATERFRONT (PART II) *


----------



## Nicco

kay:


----------



## Deanb

Kane007 said:


> Hmmm, Hahahaha this could almost be Dhubai!:banana:


hno:


----------



## Guest

*06 OCTOBER 2007 - 20°C (SA, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Saturday) *


*@ THE WATERFRONT (PART III) *


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great photos again, mate. That waterfront looks absolutely beautiful, certainly a bit more lively than Bristol's. The weather is also improving greatly just as ours turns. I always enjoy looking through your pics.
P.S. - Bristol's pics are back if you're interested.


----------



## Guest

Kane007 said:


> Hmmm, Hahahaha this could almost be Dhubai!:banana:





akash said:


> ^^ It looks really similar! The roof feature/spire of the Sentinel is very 'Dubai'


My sentiments exactly - it looks as if it was taken at the Dubai Marina ... all we need is another 1000 towers :lol:


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> hno:


You must see the similarity ???




akash said:


> kay:


Thanks Mate :cheers:




Bristol Mike said:


> Great photos again, mate. That waterfront looks absolutely beautiful, certainly a bit more lively than Bristol's. The weather is also improving greatly just as ours turns. I always enjoy looking through your pics.
> P.S. - Bristol's pics are back if you're interested.


Thank you - the Waterfront is pumping on a friday night when all the office workers pour in to drink the week away and when the weather is good  but we are hoping that they will speed up the plans for the expansion of the waterfront - that will be very exciting and it will double the size of the CBD ..... prosperous times ahead  ... For your perusal - http://www.seacity.co.nz/

I have been looking for your thread and I can't find it - am I being blonde again ?


----------



## Deanb

ENIGMA said:


> You must see the similarity ???


sorry but i don't


----------



## Bristol Mike

> I have been looking for your thread and I can't find it - am I being blonde again ?


Nah, it's hidden away. It used to be in this section but I moved it to the UK Skylines and Photography area.
Here's the link:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519102&page=2


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Nah, it's hidden away. It used to be in this section but I moved it to the UK Skylines and Photography area.
> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519102&page=2


Mint ! I am going to have a look straight away - thanks mate.




Deanb said:


> sorry but i don't


That's okay :cheers:


----------



## ARTIFORT

I see the likeness


----------



## Guest

^^^ So we aren't mad :lol:


----------



## Guest

*12 OCTOBER 2007 - 20°C (SA, 11:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 15:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Saturday) *


*@ THE PARK (PART I) *


----------



## Guest

*12 OCTOBER 2007 - 20°C (SA, 11:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 15:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Saturday) *


*@ THE PARK (PART II) *


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Excellent image!


----------



## Guest

^^^ Thanks Bebe :kiss: One of my faves as well


----------



## Chicagoflo

Great Pixs


----------



## Brisbaner21

Its spring!! Great shots mate.


----------



## Guest

Brisbaner21 said:


> Its spring!! Great shots mate.


Thanks  Summer is going to be great, I need to tan my lily white ass :lol: 




Chicagoflo said:


> Great Pixs


Thanks for popping in and leaving a comment ... cheers mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*12 OCTOBER 2007 - 20°C (SA, 11:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 15:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Saturday) *


*HERE & THERE (PART I) *


----------



## ARTIFORT

:applause: :righton:


----------



## Guest

ARTIFORT said:


> :applause: :righton:


Thank you :cheers:


----------



## sth_Auk

Drool:drool:


----------



## Guest

*12 OCTOBER 2007 - 20°C (SA, 11:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 15:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Saturday) *


*HERE & THERE (PART II) *


----------



## Marky Mark

*Very nice combination Enee .........*

:banana: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Awesome pics again. Spring looks lovely over there - so colourful and bright.


----------



## Guest

Marky Mark said:


> :banana: :cheers: :banana:





sth_Auk said:


> Drool:drool:


*
Thanks boys* 




Bristol Mike said:


> Awesome pics again. Spring looks lovely over there - so colourful and bright.


*
Thanks mate - the green is especially fluorescent this time of the year - it is magnificent !*


----------



## Guest

*12 OCTOBER 2007 - 20°C (SA, 11:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 15:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Saturday) *


*HERE & THERE (PART III) *


----------



## eighty4

Nz's no. 1 university...................according to aucklanders

great pics again Enigma :cheers:


----------



## Nicco

^^ What do you meaan? It is the BEST uni in NZ


----------



## Guest

akash said:


> ^^ What do you meaan? It is the BEST uni in NZ


I was under the same impression .... that is what I have been told and that is what I read in the papers ??



eighty4 said:


> Nz's no. 1 university...................according to aucklanders. Great pics again Enigma :cheers:


Thank you kind Sir :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*12 OCTOBER 2007 - 20°C (SA, 11:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 15:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Saturday) *


*HERE & THERE (PART IV) *


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Love this shot


----------



## Guest

Thanks Doc


----------



## Guest

*15 OCTOBER 2007 - 19°C (MO, 11:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 15:00 (Sunday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Monday) *


*SPRING*


----------



## Bristol Mike

Wow lovely. This is my favourite pic, such a contrast in style.


----------



## eighty4

akash said:


> ^^ What do you meaan? It is the BEST uni in NZ



Jaffa's....i mean aucklander do seem to blow their own trumpet a lot :lol: ive never heard it to be that great, but then again i hardly ever read a newspaper.

If i were to go to uni i'd pick dunedin :banana:


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Wow lovely. This is my favourite pic, such a contrast in style.


Thank you - we have the same tastes :cheers:




eighty4 said:


> Jaffa's....i mean aucklander do seem to blow their own trumpet a lot :lol: ive never heard it to be that great, but then again i hardly ever read a newspaper. If i were to go to uni i'd pick dunedin :banana:


For those that don't know what *JAFA* stands for ..... JUST ANOTHER FUCKING AUCKLANDER but we like to think of it as JUST ANOTHER FABULOUS AUCKLANDER .... Provincial New Zealand can kiss our gorgeous asses  :lol:


----------



## eighty4

^^ ooops i added an extra F........when i hear jafa i always think jaffa cakes im glad you dont get them in NZ cos there're terrible


----------



## Rooty

eighty4 said:


> Jaffa's....i mean aucklander do seem to blow their own trumpet a lot :lol: ive never heard it to be that great, but then again i hardly ever read a newspaper.
> 
> If i were to go to uni i'd pick dunedin :banana:


Just playing devil's advocate here (as I've been to neither and have nothing to prove)...

Otago did top NZ's PBRF rankings when last undertaken: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Performance_Based_Research_Fund


----------



## Guest

Rooty said:


> Just playing devil's advocate here (as I've been to neither and have nothing to prove)...
> 
> Otago did top NZ's PBRF rankings when last undertaken: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Performance_Based_Research_Fund


Now that changes things ... thanks Rooty ... I think that most people want to study in Dunedin. It looks like great fun :cheers:



eighty4 said:


> ^^ ooops i added an extra F........when i hear jafa i always think jaffa cakes im glad you dont get them in NZ cos there're terrible


Never had one but I will take your word for it


----------



## sth_Auk

http://www.webometrics.info/rank_by_country.asp?country=nz

AU is number 1 in NZ for sure.


----------



## Nicco

^^ Yep! It is one of the top 100! I dont think Otago is
http://www.auckland.ac.nz/uoa/for/prospective/learning/top_ranked/top_ranking.cfm


----------



## Guest

Let's agree to disagree  both are good


----------



## Nicco

ok then^^...I just felt like I had a point to prove lol


----------



## gappa

Beautiful, just sublimely beautiful! But why is there a University in NZ? Do you need a doctorate to herd sheep? :jk: Hahahaha, God I'm funny....not!


----------



## Ton-Tille

Nice pics! Everything is perfect in NZ


----------



## Guest

gappa said:


> Beautiful, just sublimely beautiful! But why is there a University in NZ? Do you need a doctorate to herd sheep? :jk: Hahahaha, God I'm funny....not!


:lol: 



Ton-Tille said:


> Nice pics! Everything is perfect in NZ


Thank you, well - not everything  ... I have a loooong wish list


----------



## Guest

*17 OCTOBER 2007 - 20°C (WE, 10:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 14:00 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 24:00 (Tuesday) *


*NEW ARRIVALS (PART I)*


----------



## Brisbaner21

Looks great!


----------



## Nicco

Just amazing!


----------



## Guest

akash said:


> Just amazing!





Brisbaner21 said:


> Looks great!


Thank you, thank you ... :tyty:


----------



## kix111

er i am just wondering?

do you go out to city and take photo everyday?

if so..great job !!!!


----------



## Guest

kix111 said:


> er i am just wondering?
> 
> do you go out to city and take photo everyday?
> 
> if so..great job !!!!


Yes I try to do it every day ... I am a firm believer in walking and therefore I try to walk as much as possible .... while crossing from point a to point b I am also snapping away 

You could say that this is a visual diary ... I can go back in time and see what the weather was like and what I was doing and also if there are any changes in that area 

Thanks for the comment and for popping in to take a look around


----------



## Guest

*17 OCTOBER 2007 - 20°C (WE, 10:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 14:00 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 24:00 (Tuesday) *


*NEW ARRIVALS (PART II)*


----------



## Guest

A special feature ... there is a glimpse of Auckland towards the end of the video, grab the popcorn and enjoy


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

ENIGMA said:


> *17 OCTOBER 2007 - 20°C (WE, 10:00)*
> *LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 14:00 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 24:00 (Tuesday) *
> 
> 
> *NEW ARRIVALS (PART II)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


^^

*Absolutely fabulous!!!!*
:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:​


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> ^^
> 
> *Absolutely fabulous!!!!*
> :cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:​


 you get the "message" .... good on ya :kiss:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^ It was a clever posting!


----------



## kix111

ENIGMA said:


> Thanks for the comment and for popping in to take a look around


ahh i see!

thats great, btw i am living in auckland too..i always see my school in your photos..and once doing PE


----------



## Guest

kix111 said:


> ahh i see!
> 
> thats great, btw i am living in auckland too..i always see my school in your photos..and once doing PE


:lol: I thought that I recognised the username  you should be more active in Kiwiscrapers ...


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> ^^ It was a clever posting!


90% of the pics have a hidden message  ....


----------



## ARTIFORT

I need my fix where are the photos ?


----------



## Marky Mark

*I think theyre coming ......*

They just get better:banana:



ARTIFORT said:


> I need my fix where are the photos ?


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Beautiful pictures!!! Love the video!!!

Auckland is definitely my number one cities list to live if I have to leave USA.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

akash said:


> Huh??


I think something is being lost in the translation!


----------



## dodge321

Summers almost here! Summer in NZ is simply the best


----------



## ZOHAR

akash said:


> Huh??


sorry that what my friend told me!
Ive never been there!


----------



## Deanb

ZOHAR said:


> sorry that what my friend told me!
> Ive never been there!


he didn't mean to offend anyone guys


----------



## eighty4

Deanb said:


> he didn't mean to offend anyone guys


he must be either tactless or rude to comment like that though


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Awesome pictures! Does Auckland is really that perfect like that? Can you please show me Auckland's dirty side?


Like Kix111 said, it is generally very clean and well maintained. The dirty side of Auckland is probably the old industrial areas but even they aren't as bad as other heavily industrialised cities. By world standards there aren't any slums in Auckland. I will see what I can get but don't hold your breath  




Brisbaner21 said:


> Well the tank farm is not that pleasing, but that will change in a few years. I can't wait to visit Auckland in March.


The tank farm is one of those industrial areas that I was talking about but starting 2008 it will become a sparkling new waterfront. Even here you will find very trendy cafes, a bustling fish-market and some chi chi offices. It is still generally very clean for what it is.




akash said:


> Auckland will be unbelievable in about 10 years time! :banana:
> There is so much going on already!


I agree, I am so sick of all the construction going on and it is only going to get worse as we build up to the Rugby World Cup 2011. It will all be worth the wait though.


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> seems so cold still! lol


By Tel Aviv standards, yes  the sun is rumoured to be 45% stronger here than in many parts of the world - something to do with the ozone .... so if it is 18 degrees it will feel as if it is 21 degrees ... and so on and so on ... you burn very easily and we have one of the highest skin cancer rates in the world ... strange but true :cheers: 




ZOHAR said:


> so clean!
> great!


Thank you mate !




ZOHAR said:


> can u post some pics of another side of Auckland,please?
> (btw I have a friend in Israel,he immigrated from Auckland ...so he said in Auckland people are very boring)


Like I have said in my previous posts, there isn't much that will make you sit up and say - YUK ! But I will try ..... boredom is a state of mind so he/she only have themselves to blame. Auckland has changed rapidly in the last 4 years or so and many Americans have compared Auckland to a mini New York City ... you will only understand it once you have been here ..... also, don't forget that Greater Auckland has only got 1.4 million people ... don't expect Tokyo or London or New York City but it sure kicks ass for its size  Thanks for the comments ...




Bristol Mike said:


> I just can't seem to get over the cleanliness of Auckland - everything looks so fresh and modern. Lovely pics, will be back for more soon.


Thanks .... our new Mayor is promising to make the city cleaner and free of tagging etc. Let's see how far he gets


----------



## Guest

*29 OCTOBER 2007 - 20°C (Monday, 11:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 15:00 (Sunday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Monday) *


*UP CLOSE (PART III)*


----------



## Deanb

ENIGMA said:


> By Tel Aviv standards, yes  the sun is rumoured to be 45% stronger here than in many parts of the world - something to do with the ozone .... so if it is 18 degrees it will feel as if it is 21 degrees ... and so on and so on ... you burn very easily and we have one of the highest skin cancer rates in the world ... strange but true :cheers:


yeah i've heard - thats a big disadvantage... i kinda get the feeling that the auckland climate is similar to london's?


----------



## Deanb

eighty4 said:


> he must be either tactless or rude to comment like that though


as I said, he didn't mean to start anything... maybe there's some tactless involved...


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> yeah i've heard - thats a big disadvantage... i kinda get the feeling that the auckland climate is similar to london's?


Our Winter's are warmer than London but the Summer's are about the same. We probably get just as much rain ... maybe somebody else can elaborate on this because I am not too sure.


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> as I said, he didn't mean to start anything... maybe there's some tactless involved...


I didn't think that he was tactless either  no need to apologise, we are ALL friends here :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

yeah i know we are :cheers: that was directed to eighty4...


----------



## Guest

The grotty "Tank Farm" (Industrial area close to the cbd) and what it will become ....

*NOW:*









*FUTURE:*











*NOW:*









*FUTURE:*











*NOW:*









*FUTURE:*











*NOW:*









*FUTURE:*


----------



## Neitzsche

Your up close series are some of the best shots I've seen of yours enigma. Nice work. :applause:

As for AK weather it's A different kind of heat to London. I've lived through a London summer and while it can get above 30, its trapped continental heat rather than the burning sun down here. AK is surrounded by two oceans so even in the middle of summer there is always refuge in the shade. Enigma's right that the Ozone has something to do with it, but the lack of ozone is usually gone by December/Jan. The other reason, for anyone interested, is the lack of the impact of global dimming down here. Google it.


----------



## ashton

^ WOW !


----------



## Cartel

ZOHAR said:


> can u post some pics of another side of Auckland,please?
> (btw I have a friend in Israel,he immigrated from Auckland ...so he said in Auckland people are very boring)


You can't seperate Aucklanders from NZ so it is not logical to call them boring. But there is definately a dominant attitue held in many native Aucklanders that isn't so pretty.

"An international travel guide has taken a crack at Auckland and Aucklanders, saying the city is far from world class and locals are renowned for their arrogance"



ENIGMA said:


>


Every city has its ugly side:lol: Great pics Enigma, better than usual I think. New Camera I assume..


----------



## Nicco

^^ that is so funny :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

Neitzsche said:


> Your up close series are some of the best shots I've seen of yours enigma. Nice work. :applause:
> 
> As for AK weather it's A different kind of heat to London. I've lived through a London summer and while it can get above 30, its trapped continental heat rather than the burning sun down here. AK is surrounded by two oceans so even in the middle of summer there is always refuge in the shade. Enigma's right that the Ozone has something to do with it, but the lack of ozone is usually gone by December/Jan. The other reason, for anyone interested, is the lack of the impact of global dimming down here. Google it.


Thanks Neitzche ... since ground level is just one big construction site I am left with no option but to look up 




ashton said:


> ^ WOW !


Thanks mate 




Cartel said:


> You can't seperate Aucklanders from NZ so it is not logical to call them boring. But there is definately a dominant attitue held in many native Aucklanders that isn't so pretty. "An international travel guide has taken a crack at Auckland and Aucklanders, saying the city is far from world class and locals are renowned for their arrogance" Every city has its ugly side:lol: Great pics Enigma, better than usual I think. New Camera I assume..


You "forgot" to mention the following ....
But, says the guide, Auckland is becoming more akin to its "grander, more glamorous cousin, Sydney". It's not all bad news - the compact city guide also highlights Auckland's natural beauty, boutique shops, excellent coffee and restaurants. Auckland may be "young and isolated", reads the introduction, "but its potential is huge". The tone taken in the guide is consistent with other city reviews. Sydney is described as "nothing if not a tart - gaudy, proud, gorgeous around the edges, but a little sleazy when you scratch below the surface". While London is thrilling but also "violently fluid and fickle". :lol:


----------



## Urbandeco

*world cities*

I think all cities have their good and bad qualities. To be just a tourist in city like Auckland, NYC or Paris-it is hard to get a feel for what it is like to live there. We tend to look at things on the outside and may not understand what makes a city tick. I have finally gotten out of NZ, and have been working all over the world. The past few years, I have been based in mostly North America (Seattle, Vancouver, San Francisco etc..) Spending long periods of time in these places has really helped me to understand the local scene and culture. I am grateful for that. I am starting to miss Auckland looking at Engima's pics! He is a *fabulous* photographer. I wish I could have taken pics while on the West Coast of the US and Can. I encourage everyone to work abroad and experience life like a local.


----------



## Kane007

Even on a crappy grey wet day this eyesore doesn't bring forth that YUK factor!  Yes it needs to be buldozed.

The weather issue every one is concerned about. Auckland is on a narrow isthmus between 2 large bodies of water - Tasman sea to the west and the rest of the Pacific Ocean at the east. This leads to a great deal of humidity in the local atmosphere as the temperature rises and increased levels of relative humidity. This is what makes an 18C day feel more like a 22C day and so on.

The increased water content of the local atmosphere decreases the effectiveness of sweating - what fauna use to transfer heat from the body to the outside environment - and thus makes one FEEL hotter.

From that esteemed scientific journal  - Wikipedia - "A good example of the difference between heat index and true temperature would be comparing the climates of New Orleans, Louisiana and Bakersfield, California. New Orleans typically has the lower daytime temperatures in summer due to being closer to the Gulf of Mexico, yet the city has a higher heat index because of the usually high local humidity. Likewise, while Bakersfield usually has higher daytime temperatures than New Orleans, the humidity in Bakersfield is much less, so it doesn't feel as hot as New Orleans."


----------



## Guest

Kane007 said:


> Even on a crappy grey wet day this eyesore doesn't bring forth that YUK factor!  Yes it needs to be buldozed. The weather issue every one is concerned about. Auckland is on a narrow isthmus between 2 large bodies of water - Tasman sea to the west and the rest of the Pacific Ocean at the east. This leads to a great deal of humidity in the local atmosphere as the temperature rises and increased levels of relative humidity. This is what makes an 18C day feel more like a 22C day and so on. The increased water content of the local atmosphere decreases the effectiveness of sweating - what fauna use to transfer heat from the body to the outside environment - and thus makes one FEEL hotter. From that esteemed scientific journal  - Wikipedia - "A good example of the difference between heat index and true temperature would be comparing the climates of New Orleans, Louisiana and Bakersfield, California. New Orleans typically has the lower daytime temperatures in summer due to being closer to the Gulf of Mexico, yet the city has a higher heat index because of the usually high local humidity. Likewise, while Bakersfield usually has higher daytime temperatures than New Orleans, the humidity in Bakersfield is much less, so it doesn't feel as hot as New Orleans."


Thanks for that Kane ... yes just as I said, Auckland doesn't have that YUK factor that I have seen in many of the other photo threads. The Tank Farm is as bad as it gets  I guess that you can say that we are very lucky ... let's drink to that :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Urbandeco said:


> I think all cities have their good and bad qualities. To be just a tourist in city like Auckland, NYC or Paris-it is hard to get a feel for what it is like to live there. We tend to look at things on the outside and may not understand what makes a city tick. I have finally gotten out of NZ, and have been working all over the world. The past few years, I have been based in mostly North America (Seattle, Vancouver, San Francisco etc..) Spending long periods of time in these places has really helped me to understand the local scene and culture. I am grateful for that. I am starting to miss Auckland looking at Engima's pics! He is a *fabulous* photographer. I wish I could have taken pics while on the West Coast of the US and Can. I encourage everyone to work abroad and experience life like a local.


Thanks Mate, what a great compliment. You have the right idea and if I was younger I would continue doing just that but I am lucky, I have been to every continent in the World (except Oz) and for now I am very content where I am.


----------



## Guest

Today is a wonderful day in Auckland and there is loads of excitement over at Kiwiscrapers .... The Auckland City Council has approved the 67 storey (232m) tall *ELLIOTT TOWER* ... I can't wait to get pics of this one


----------



## ZOHAR

looks amazing!


----------



## eighty4

woohoo its been approved

hey enigma have you seen my latest picture additions ? i think there're on page 2 now of cityscapes and skylines


----------



## Guest

eighty4 said:


> woohoo its been approved
> 
> hey enigma have you seen my latest picture additions ? i think there're on page 2 now of cityscapes and skylines


Finally - YES .... we can expect another big announcement from the same developers soon AND then there's the 46 storey SAFFRON TOWER ... Auckland will never be the same again :cheers:

I haven't but I will pop in .... thanks mate 





ZOHAR said:


> looks amazing!


Thanks Zohar


----------



## Guest

*30 OCTOBER 2007 - 20°C (Tuesday, 12:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 16:00 (Monday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Tuesday) *


*UP CLOSE (PART IV)*


----------



## gappa

Keep 'em coming Nig, we love 'em!


----------



## Nicco

^^Whoever designed that tower-ROCKS!!!
kay:


----------



## Deanb

good pictures!

hey how many really tall skyscrapers do u have in the city?


----------



## eighty4

oi enigma check out my thread im updating some more pics on there


----------



## Marky Mark

*Yummy Photos.....*

:cheers:


----------



## sth_Auk

Well done Enee!


----------



## Rooty

ENIGMA said:


> yes just as I said, Auckland doesn't have that YUK factor that I have seen in many of the other photo threads. The Tank Farm is as bad as it gets


When people ask to see the other side of Auckland, I think what they really want to see is not the tank farm, but some random Manukau street of derelict state houses, litter, and graffiti. Perhaps something that's needed repairing for the past decade that the council hasn't touched. Maybe with a smiling Methmouth included. Come on, show us Auckland at its _ugliest_. It may be nothing compared to what you've seen in South Africa, but it'll be educational for your readers.


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> good pictures!
> 
> hey how many really tall skyscrapers do u have in the city?


Thanks mate .... here is a list for you (100 metres tall or more):

1 . SKY TOWER 328m/1076ft, 1997
2. THE ELLIOTT 232m, 67 storeys APPROVED
3. VERO CENTRE 167m/548ft, 38 storeys, 2000
4. THE SAFFRON 155m, 46 storeys APPROVED
5 . METROPOLIS APARTMENTS 155m/509ft, 40 storeys, 1999
6 . ANZ CENTRE 143m/469ft, 42 storeys, 1991
7 . [email protected] 130m/427ft, 38 storeys, 2006
8 . PRICEWATERHOUSECOOPERS TOWER 130m/427ft, 29 storeys, 2002
9 . LUMLEY CENTRE 125m/410ft, 29 storeys, 2005
10 . QUAY WEST HOTEL 117m/384ft, 32 storeys, 1997
11 . ASB BANK CENTRE 116m/381ft, 31 storeys, 1991
12 . PRECINCT APARTMENTS 115m/377ft, 33 storeys, 2005, 2006
13 . CROWNE PLAZA HOTEL 110m/361ft, 29 storeys, 1990
14 . SENTINEL 107m/351ft , 30 storeys, 2006, UC
15 . BNZ TOWER 106m/348ft, 28 storeys, 1986
16 . IAG HOUSE 104m/341ft, 29 storeys, 1988
17 . BNZ TOWER 100m/305ft, 21 storeys, UC




eighty4 said:


> oi enigma check out my thread im updating some more pics on there


I have left you a comment 




Marky Mark said:


> :cheers:


Thanks Marky 




sth_Auk said:


> Well done Enee!


Thank you kind Sir 




Rooty said:


> When people ask to see the other side of Auckland, I think what they really want to see is not the tank farm, but some random Manukau street of derelict state houses, litter, and graffiti. Perhaps something that's needed repairing for the past decade that the council hasn't touched. Maybe with a smiling Methmouth included. Come on, show us Auckland at its _ugliest_. It may be nothing compared to what you've seen in South Africa, but it'll be educational for your readers.


I am sorry, I am not going to waste my time looking for shit - the buildings that are derelict are scheduled for refurbs and not worth posting anyways .... besides this is my visual diary and I really am not interested .... there are loads of other threads here focusing on others misery ..... enough said.


----------



## Brisbaner21

Great news for Auckland. It will fill in with the skyline greatly, and the Sky Tower will no longer dominate so greatly over Auckland.


----------



## Deanb

thanks enigma


----------



## ZOHAR

lovely pics,Enigma
thanx for sharing them


----------



## Quall

Awesome shots, Enigma! Beautiful architecture.


----------



## Quall

double


----------



## Nicco

Is the Saffron approved?? :weird:


----------



## Guest

Brisbaner21 said:


> Great news for Auckland. It will fill in with the skyline greatly, and the Sky Tower will no longer dominate so greatly over Auckland.


I couldn't agree more :cheers:




Deanb said:


> thanks enigma


My pleasure mate.




ZOHAR said:


> lovely pics,Enigma
> thanx for sharing them


Thanks 




TRMD said:


> Awesome shots, Enigma! Beautiful architecture.


Thank you TRMD.




akash said:


> Is the Saffron approved?? :weird:


According to the developer - construction starts March 2008 ...


----------



## Nicco

^^ Thats good! I so want that tower to be built :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*02 NOVEMBER 2007 - 20°C (Friday, 12:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 16:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Friday) *


*SUBURBIA*


----------



## Kane007

^^ Shows the world how leafy and green Auckland is .


----------



## Guest

Kane007 said:


> ^^ Shows the world how leafy and green Auckland is .


Yeah - one of the things that most surprised me when I arrived in Auckland :cheers:


----------



## ashton

^ The photos are amazing..


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ The photos are amazing..


Thanks Ashton :cheers:


----------



## Urbandeco

*Suburb?*

Would Parnell be considered a suburb in a American/European sense? Parnell in the US, would be part of the "city"(a district or neighbourhood) Kind of like Sausalito is for San Fran. I would not consider it a suburb any longer.


----------



## Guest

Urbandeco said:


> Would Parnell be considered a suburb in a American/European sense? Parnell in the US, would be part of the "city"(a district or neighbourhood) Kind of like Sausalito is for San Fran. I would not consider it a suburb any longer.


The correct term for Parnell is "inner-city" suburb and is Auckland's oldest suburb .... most of the pics are of Newmarket which is definitely a suburb of Auckland and some of Remuera, another suburb ..... I hope that this eases the confusion


----------



## Guest

*03 NOVEMBER 2007 - 21°C (Saturday, 10:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 15:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Saturday) *


*ON THE FERRY (PART I)*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Love the movement in this image!


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

LOVE ALL PICTURES! Keep up great job!  

I am glad to hear that Elliot Tower got approved and it look much better than old rendering I saw! 

Do you have the picture of then and now of Auckland skyline?


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> LOVE ALL PICTURES! Keep up great job!
> 
> I am glad to hear that Elliot Tower got approved and it look much better than old rendering I saw!
> 
> Do you have the picture of then and now of Auckland skyline?


Thanks and welcome back  Unfortunately I don't have any future skyline renderings ... I will see what I can find :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*03 NOVEMBER 2007 - 21°C (Saturday, 10:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 15:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Saturday) *


*ON THE FERRY (PART II)*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Brilliant pics as always 

Love the lens flare on this one


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Brilliant pics as always .. Love the lens flare on this one


Merci mon petit lapin


----------



## Nicco

Great Pics


----------



## Guest

akash said:


> Great Pics


Thanks Akash, very kind of you to always leave a comment .. cheers mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Kane007 said:


> Is it just me, but do the lads tend to be better dressed than the ladies? :nuts:


A bit of both BUT the lads are becoming more keen to dress up .... HALLELUJAH :lol:


----------



## ARTIFORT

Auckland looks good but this photograph rocks :rock: what is it ?


----------



## Guest

^^^ Thanks  that is a shot taken from Elliott Street looking into Smith & Caughey Department Store .. I think that it is part of their Christmas decor ..


----------



## Guest

:applause:


----------



## Guest

SYDLICIOUS said:


> :applause:


Thanks mate


----------



## Guest

DAILY TOP 10 ....... *09 NOVEMBER 2007*


*TEN OF THE BEST - THIS IS AUCKLAND*


----------



## Guest

DAILY TOP 10 ....... *10 NOVEMBER 2007*


*TEN OF THE BEST - THIS IS AUCKLAND*


----------



## Truth-be-told

*a=bore*

not to be rude but when you look at a city like Auckland and then look at these skyline pics from NYC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=544756

I must think-Am I really living in a city that is a bore that:bash: looks like my local mall? One word bore!


----------



## Deanb

WANTED

a really good looking Kiwi, no older than 30 years old :nuts::nuts: lol
god Kiwis r hot


----------



## Guest

Truth-be-told said:


> not to be rude but when you look at a city like Auckland and then look at these skyline pics from NYC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=544756
> 
> I must think-Am I really living in a city that is a bore that:bash: looks like my local mall? One word bore!


What I can't understand is that if Auckland bores you so much, why do you keep coming back for more :lol: The only bore here is *YOU* .... go to the beach, go and have a few drinks with your mates BUT please stop making an ass of yourself :nuts:




Deanb said:


> WANTED
> 
> a really good looking Kiwi, no older than 30 years old :nuts::nuts: lol
> god Kiwis r hot


It may just be your ticket to NZ ....


----------



## Deanb

ENIGMA said:


> What I can't understand is that if Auckland bores you so much, why do you keep coming back for more :lol: The only bore here is *YOU* .... go to the beach, go and have a few drinks with your mates BUT please stop making an ass of yourself :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may just be your ticket to NZ ....


lol yeah... although i don't wish to live there, just wanna visit and hook me a hunk


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Truth-be-told said:


> not to be rude but when you look at a city like Auckland and then look at these skyline pics from NYC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=544756
> 
> I must think-Am I really living in a city that is a bore that:bash: looks like my local mall? One word bore!


Thats coming from someone who lives in Marrickville (Sydney), the life and soul of the universe! BTW learn to compare apples with apples!


----------



## Deanb

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Thats coming from someone who lives in Marrickville (Sydney), the life and soul of the universe! BTW learn to compare apples with apples!


as a matter of fact, apart from the way Sydney is situated on the bay etc., i wasn't too impressed... looked like an updated copy of London... hno:


----------



## Brisbaner21

Deanb said:


> as a matter of fact, apart from the way Sydney is situated on the bay etc., i wasn't too impressed... looked like an updated copy of London... hno:


I don't see that at all, but thats you mate. Anyway, great shots. Haven't check in for awhile. My favourite one is the one of Westhaven Marina with the skyline in the background. Those shots of the skyline from the marina are the best IMO.


----------



## Deanb

Brisbaner21 said:


> I don't see that at all, but thats you mate. Anyway, great shots. Haven't check in for awhile. My favourite one is the one of Westhaven Marina with the skyline in the background. Those shots of the skyline from the marina are the best IMO.


yep that's my opinion... doesn't mean i don't wanna visit OZ in the future


----------



## gappa

You've got some really amazing captures there niggy, especially the pervy ones!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ashton

^ The daily top ten today is hot!


----------



## Guest

gappa said:


> You've got some really amazing captures there niggy, especially the pervy ones!
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


Thanks, the pervy ones are always winners 



Brisbaner21 said:


> Anyway, great shots. Haven't check in for awhile. My favourite one is the one of Westhaven Marina with the skyline in the background. Those shots of the skyline from the marina are the best IMO.


Thanks mate, I also love the view from the marine ... :cheers:



ashton said:


> ^ The daily top ten today is hot!


Thanks Ashton


----------



## Guest

DAILY TOP 10 ....... *11 NOVEMBER 2007*


*TEN OF THE BEST - THIS IS AUCKLAND*


----------



## Dazzle

*What can I say....maybe  and :nuts:*



ENIGMA said:


>


----------



## Deanb

beautiful and stylish ppl


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> beautiful and stylish ppl


You have good taste 




Dazzle said:


> *What can I say....maybe  and :nuts:*


:lol: My kind of people :cheers:


----------



## Cristovão471

Deanb said:


> beautiful and stylish ppl


Sorry but where? They look average.

Anyways excellent collection of photos. Must visit Auckland soon.

It must really suck to be from New Zealand wanting to do a non stop flight to lets say London.


----------



## Guest

chris_underscore47 said:


> Sorry but where? They look average.
> 
> Anyways excellent collection of photos. Must visit Auckland soon.
> 
> It must really suck to be from New Zealand wanting to do a non stop flight to lets say London.


Thank you ... yeah it does suck but then again there is Oz and the Pacific Isles close by and The Orient isn't that far either  Thanks for leaving a comment :cheers: WOW - Just looked at your flickr page - AWESOME STUFF mate


----------



## Guest

*11 NOVEMBER 2007 - 21°C (Sunday, 11:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 16:00 (Saturday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Sunday) *


*VIEWS FROM SKY-TOWER .... PART I *


----------



## ashton

^ Pictures Perfect!


----------



## Deanb

chris_underscore47 said:


> Sorry but where? They look average.


well I liked the way they dress... hope u don't have a problem with that


----------



## Bristol Mike

Awesome pics there mate, love the views.


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Awesome pics there mate, love the views.





ashton said:


> ^ Pictures Perfect!


Thanks for the comments boys  The views are awesome !


----------



## Cristovão471

ENIGMA said:


> Thank you ... yeah it does suck but then again there is Oz and the Pacific Isles close by and The Orient isn't that far either  Thanks for leaving a comment :cheers: WOW - Just looked at your flickr page - AWESOME STUFF mate


True True, well your closer to Los Angles then lets say Sydney, I assume?

"Awesome stuff" eh, thanks.


----------



## Guest

*11 NOVEMBER 2007 - 21°C (Sunday, 11:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 16:00 (Saturday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Sunday) *


*VIEWS FROM MOUNT VICTORIA .... PART II *


----------



## Guest

chris_underscore47 said:


> True True, well your closer to Los Angles then lets say Sydney, I assume?
> 
> "Awesome stuff" eh, thanks.


Sydney is only a 2 hour flight from Auckland ... LA is probably waaaaay longer


----------



## Svartmetall

Fantastic shots as usual Enigma! Here's hoping your workload lessens so you can start posting on the board more again!


----------



## Guest

Svartmetall said:


> Fantastic shots as usual Enigma! Here's hoping your workload lessens so you can start posting on the board more again!


Thanks Smarty .... I can't wait to return to the land of the living  I am feeling like a zombie right now :lol:


----------



## Brisbaner21

Another great set. One thing I have noticed about Auckland, esp from the SkyTower, there doesn't seem to be much traffic on the freeways.


----------



## Guest

Brisbaner21 said:


> Another great set. One thing I have noticed about Auckland, esp from the SkyTower, there doesn't seem to be much traffic on the freeways.


Thanks mate - don't let a sunday fool you :lol: the motorway is an absolute nightmare any other day ..... bring on public transport :cheers:


----------



## Kane007

ENIGMA said:


> Sydney is only a 2 hour flight from Auckland ... LA is probably waaaaay longer



Depending on WINDS, 12 hours to LAX, 9 - 10 hours for SIN, HKG.


----------



## Guest

Kane007 said:


> Depending on WINDS, 12 hours to LAX, 9 - 10 hours for SIN, HKG.


Thanks for that Kane :cheers:


----------



## Brisbaner21

ENIGMA said:


> Thanks mate - don't let a sunday fool you :lol: the motorway is an absolute nightmare any other day ..... bring on public transport :cheers:


Its not the "city of cars" for nothing. If any city in Australiasia needed PT, it would be Auckland.


----------



## Guest

Brisbaner21 said:


> Its not the "city of cars" for nothing. If any city in Australiasia needed PT, it would be Auckland.


Thankfully pt is improving in leaps and bounds but will it ever be enough


----------



## jafa

i love love love the santa parade. kids hardly ever come into the cbd so it's great to have something special just for them. great pics enigma


----------



## Guest

jafa said:


> i love love love the santa parade. kids hardly ever come into the cbd so it's great to have something special just for them. great pics enigma


Thanks mate ... I think that I enjoyed it more than the kids  it was great seeing the little ones so excited. More pics to follow


----------



## Guest

*25 NOVEMBER 2007 - 23°C (Sunday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Saturday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Sunday) *


*SANTA'S PARADE - PART II*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:
:banana2::banana2::banana2::banana2::banana2:

:cheers1:
:applause:
:naughty:
:lovethem:

As always!:master::master:​


----------



## Brisbaner21

Looks like great weather for the parade.


----------



## Nicco

>


I like this shot! Nice row of buildings on the left and the 3 palms...
Hopefully with the addition of the Elliot, Saffron and Stamford and Barclay, Albert street would look like another nice canyon!


----------



## Guest

*25 NOVEMBER 2007 - 23°C (Sunday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Saturday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Sunday) *


*SANTA'S PARADE - PART III*


----------



## Guest

Brisbaner21 said:


> Looks like great weather for the parade.


We are having amazing weather, especially for November with a few temperature records being broken around the Country .... global warming is being good to NZ 




akash said:


> I like this shot! Nice row of buildings on the left and the 3 palms...
> Hopefully with the addition of the Elliot, Saffron and Stamford and Barclay, Albert street would look like another nice canyon!


Thanks Akash, it is one of my favourites as well ... Albert Street is referred to as Albert Canyon but with the new beauties rising, it will surely become increasingly more and more like the Grand Canyon


----------



## Guest

*25 NOVEMBER 2007 - 23°C (Sunday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Saturday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Sunday) *


*SANTA'S PARADE - PART IV*




















































































*AND THEN THERE WAS PEACE ....*


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> :cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:
> :banana2::banana2::banana2::banana2::banana2::cheers1::applause::naughty:
> :lovethem: As always!:master::master:​


Aaaaah thank you my bebe :lovethem:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Sunday Sunday............
Great pics baby


----------



## Quall

Waw, nice pictures! :happy:

Looks like the weather was great. It was about -16°C and overcast on the day of our Santa's Parade!


----------



## Guest

TRMD said:


> Waw, nice pictures! :happy:
> 
> Looks like the weather was great. It was about -16°C and overcast on the day of our Santa's Parade!


Thank you :cheers: ... the weather has been amazing  ... sorry to hear about -16°C, I hope that it heats up for ya


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Sunday Sunday............
> Great pics baby


Thanks cup-cake  I can always count on you


----------



## Quall

ENIGMA said:


> Thank you :cheers: ... the weather has been amazing  ... sorry to hear about -16°C, I hope that it heats up for ya


Thanks! Maybe we'll have another green Christmas like last year. :banana:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

WOW! Beautiful parades! These parades are way better than Rose Parade in LA and Thanksgiving Parade in NYC! Impressive!


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> WOW! Beautiful parades! These parades are way better than Rose Parade in LA and Thanksgiving Parade in NYC! Impressive!


That good ?  I was pleasantly surprised, I expected some make-shift parade but thankfully it wasn't. Thanks for the comment


----------



## Guest

TRMD said:


> Thanks! Maybe we'll have another green Christmas like last year. :banana:


I will cross fingers and toes for ya


----------



## Marky Mark

*Beautiful and Happy .....Thanks so much Enee ...*

:cheers::banana::cheers:


----------



## Guest

Marky Mark said:


> :cheers::banana::cheers:


Thanks Marky - you beauty :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

ENIGMA said:


> That good ?  I was pleasantly surprised, I expected some make-shift parade but thankfully it wasn't. Thanks for the comment


Yes. The parades here in USA are trying too hard to impress people like us. We usually get bored and yawning at the parades. We only go there to show our supports even we don't really enjoy it much. When I see the pictures of the parade on here, I was like WOW! I can see myself enjoying this parade than compared to my experiences with USA parades. Rose Parade in LA is beautiful but too much and its very boring to watch it. It is more enjoyable if they park their floats and let people look closer to the floats instead show off their float designs on the street and televisions.


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Yes. The parades here in USA are trying too hard to impress people like us. We usually get bored and yawning at the parades. We only go there to show our supports even we don't really enjoy it much. When I see the pictures of the parade on here, I was like WOW! I can see myself enjoying this parade than compared to my experiences with USA parades. Rose Parade in LA is beautiful but too much and its very boring to watch it. It is more enjoyable if they park their floats and let people look closer to the floats instead show off their float designs on the street and televisions.


Thanks for that, I always thought that the parades were way better than ours - you have given me hope  .... cheers mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*04 DECEMBER 2007 - 21°C (Tuesday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Monday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Tuesday) *


*SUMMER DAYZE - PART I*


----------



## Guest

*04 DECEMBER 2007 - 21°C (Tuesday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Monday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Tuesday) *


*SUMMER DAYZE - PART II*


----------



## Guest

*05 DECEMBER 2007 - 21°C (Wednesday, 12:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 15:00 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Wednesday) *


*SUMMER DAYZE *


----------



## CENTRAL

nz is good country but auckland is a nasty city


----------



## Guest

CENTRAL said:


> nz is good country but auckland is a nasty city


Carry on with your trolling *ARSEHOLE* and you will be banned ... you have been in many photo threads and the same shit has come out of your hideous little mouth ... you have been warned ... don't **** with me :bash:

On second thought ... you have fucked with the wrong person and you are out of here ... bye bye numb-nuts


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CENTRAL said:


> nz is good country but auckland is a nasty city


I don't think Auckland is nasty but you most certainly are!


----------



## Pule

Enigma and Mr KF, you gusy do not fail to impress me with pour photos. Just look at this one. Auckland looks like a very innocent and interesting city. Will definately visit one day.



>


----------



## ashton

^ I will visit it too!


----------



## Guest

Pule said:


> Enigma and Mr KF, you gusy do not fail to impress me with pour photos. Just look at this one. Auckland looks like a very innocent and interesting city. Will definately visit one day.


Thanks Pule  you know that you are more than welcome Mate, keep in touch and let us know when you are ready - Summer is always the best time :cheers:


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ I will visit it too!


I hope so Ashton  .... January / February is the best time


----------



## Brisbaner21

I really like how the skyline lights up at night, and the SkyTower looks great at night as well.


----------



## Guest

Brisbaner21 said:


> I really like how the skyline lights up at night, and the SkyTower looks great at night as well.


I agree 100%, a shame that my camera isn't very good at taking night pics (or am I just blaming my tools ) therefore I leave the night pics to MR KF :cheers:


----------



## ARTIFORT

for a minute there i thought that it was Melbourne  good photo


----------



## Nicco

^^^The same has been said about a photo from the same lane/street before!
Looks really nice!


----------



## CENTRAL

ENIGMA said:


> Carry on with your trolling *ARSEHOLE* and you will be banned ... you have been in many photo threads and the same shit has come out of your hideous little mouth ... you have been warned ... don't **** with me :bash:
> 
> On second thought ... you have fucked with the wrong person and you are out of here ... bye bye numb-nuts


I have the RIGHT to comment on any city based on my personal experience, and I am NOT surprised at all to hear your bullshit, as aucklanders always behave like ones in the third world. totally disgusting!


----------



## Brisbaner21

ENIGMA said:


> I agree 100%, a shame that my camera isn't very good at taking night pics (or am I just blaming my tools ) therefore I leave the night pics to MR KF :cheers:


Well day shots or night shots I really enjoy the pictures. I really can't wait until March.


----------



## Brisbaner21

CENTRAL said:


> I have the RIGHT to comment on any city based on my personal experience, and I am NOT surprised at all to hear your bullshit, as aucklanders always behave like ones in the third world. totally disgusting!


Mate what is your problem? Yes, everyone has a right to express their opinion on a certain city, but I think your taking it too far. You are sitting there bashing Auckland too much. Third world? Seriously now. Many cities wish they could have Auckland's beauty.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA

Well, all the biggest cities in their country have their own problems, BUT the point is they are the biggest! 

Very nice photos of the biggest of Kiwi!


----------



## Guest

Brisbaner21 said:


> This city is always looking good.


Thanks mate - have agr8 Christmas and be naughty :cheers:


----------



## Brisbaner21

ENIGMA said:


> Thanks mate - have agr8 Christmas and be naughty :cheers:


HA, thanks mate, you too. I am headed down to Sydeny for New Years, should be good times. What are your plans for New Years?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Great pics as usual!!! :cheers:


----------



## gappa

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Great pics as usual!!! :cheers:


:yes:


----------



## Guest

Brisbaner21 said:


> HA, thanks mate, you too. I am headed down to Sydeny for New Years, should be good times. What are your plans for New Years?


WOW, you are going to have a fanny-tastic NYE in Sydney  we are having friends over because we have views of the city skyline and we can watch the fireworks from our patio .... then we are hitting the clubs and getting flat on the tiles :lol: Have a blast mate.


----------



## Guest

Aaron W said:


> I think I live in a pretty amazing city, but I've gotta say Auckland is stunning! I just spent more than an hour looking over all of the photos in this thread. My dream vacation has always been to Australia and New Zealand and this just makes me want it even more. Thanks for the wonderful photo diary from throughout 2007!


Thank you mate. I think that coming from Chicago you are going to find Auckland pretty dull :lol: the rest of NZ, especially South Island, will blow your socks off. Thanks for the comment and have a great festive season.


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Great pics as usual!!! :cheers:


Thanks Bebe :cheers: 




gappa said:


> :yes:


Cheers mate, have a great festive season and be naughty


----------



## Guest

*27 DECEMBER 2007 - 21°C (Thursday, 12:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 14:00 (Wednesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Thursday) *


----------



## ashton

^ hmmm nice shots as always dude


----------



## Brisbaner21

ENIGMA said:


> WOW, you are going to have a fanny-tastic NYE in Sydney  we are having friends over because we have views of the city skyline and we can watch the fireworks from our patio .... then we are hitting the clubs and getting flat on the tiles :lol: Have a blast mate.



LOL sounds like you will have a great time. Your plans sound similar to mine ha, we will be in Chatswood watching the fireworks that will be going on in Sydney. I take it Auckland has a great show? They are the first major city in the world to take in the New Year.


----------



## Guest

Brisbaner21 said:


> LOL sounds like you will have a great time. Your plans sound similar to mine ha, we will be in Chatswood watching the fireworks that will be going on in Sydney. I take it Auckland has a great show? They are the first major city in the world to take in the New Year.


Yes, we are the first major city and then Sydney follows 2 hours later .... this is what we expect to see ...










Nothings as spectacular as Sydney's display  ENJOY it mate.


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ hmmm nice shots as always dude


Thank you Ashton, have a fanny-tastic New Years :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*EAST COAST SUBURBS:*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Absolutely stunning! Great skills... :cheers:*


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> *Absolutely stunning! Great skills... :cheers:*​




:cheers: :hug:​


----------



## BastardWorld

In january clothing with shirt and bermuda? In my place ( Boreal Emisphere) it's crazy!!!!
It's incredible to see this clean city from country wich are very unknow from my place. The people of the world don't talk about this paradise, how is possible? 
I understand which american want to live there, if they escape from Usa. 
Europe? Ruins and dirtyness and bad people.


----------



## Guest

BastardWorld said:


> In january clothing with shirt and bermuda? In my place ( Boreal Emisphere) it's crazy!!!!
> It's incredible to see this clean city from country wich are very unknow from my place. The people of the world don't talk about this paradise, how is possible?
> I understand which american want to live there, if they escape from Usa.
> Europe? Ruins and dirtyness and bad people.


Thank you for your kind words :cheers: we are fortunate to have such clean cities but we also have some bad people and some really ugly architecture BUT compared to most cities we are very, very lucky. Have a fantastic New Year's eve and stay safe  cheers mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*31 DECEMBER 2007 - 23°C (Monday, 16:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 19:00 (Sunday) ... CAPE TOWN - 05:00 (Monday) *


*SUBURBAN BLISS, BYE-BYE 2007 - PART I*

*Auckland has less than 6 hours left of 2007, so here is the last batch of pics for the year. Have a fabulous 2008 and BE NAUGHTY !!*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

This has got to be one of the best shots of SkyTower I have seen.....:cheers:


----------



## Guest

Aaaaah - thank you my luvvie *BIG KISS*


----------



## Guest

*31 DECEMBER 2007 - 23°C (Monday, 16:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 19:00 (Sunday) ... CAPE TOWN - 05:00 (Monday) *


*SUBURBAN BLISS, BYE-BYE 2007 - PART II*


----------



## Guest

*31 DECEMBER 2007 - 23°C (Monday, 16:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 19:00 (Sunday) ... CAPE TOWN - 05:00 (Monday) *


*SUBURBAN BLISS, BYE-BYE 2007 - PART III*


----------



## ARTIFORT

:applause: :drunk:


----------



## CanadianCentaur

Bravo! Those are great pics of Auckland!

I see a lot of little things in Auckland's urban scenery that remind me of Vancouver, where I go every 2-4 months. I've never really been to Auckland, but it's one city in NZ I'd like to check out.


----------



## Quall

Awesome shots! I love your suburbs. 

Happy 2008! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

ARTIFORT said:


> :applause: :drunk:


Thank you


----------



## efes_beer

you are doing nice job.i didn' know Auckland was so nice city until i see these pics.


----------



## Guest

TRMD said:


> Awesome shots! I love your suburbs.
> 
> Happy 2008! :cheers:


Thank you .. may you grow very, very rich :cheers:


----------



## Guest

CanadianCentaur said:


> Bravo! Those are great pics of Auckland!
> 
> I see a lot of little things in Auckland's urban scenery that remind me of Vancouver, where I go every 2-4 months. I've never really been to Auckland, but it's one city in NZ I'd like to check out.


Thank you, thank you .... you are not the first to say so, I have never been to Vancouver (and I would love to go) but many people from Vancouver that live here tell me that there are many similarities .... I just wish that we had those majestic mountains that they have in Vancouver


----------



## Guest

efes_beer said:


> you are doing nice job.i didn' know Auckland was so nice city until i see these pics.


Thanks mate ... I guess that it is a well kept secret .... the city is still trying to find itself (it is a very, very young city) and there is a lot of work to be done but thankfully it is moving in the right direction. Thanks for leaving a comment


----------



## Guest

*03 JANUARY 2008 - 25°C (Thursday, 16:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 19:00 (Wednesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 05:00 (Thursday) *


* DAY 3 * 2008 - PART I*


----------



## Guest

*03 JANUARY 2008 - 25°C (Thursday, 16:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 19:00 (Wednesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 05:00 (Thursday) *


* DAY 3 * 2008 - PART II*


----------



## Ithaqua

Looks lovely and strange to see people in there summer gear as I sit here and see snow on the ground in the UK.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Excellent image.............







*


----------



## Guest

Ithaqua said:


> Looks lovely and strange to see people in there summer gear as I sit here and see snow on the ground in the UK.


Thanks mate :cheers: ... I hope that things warm up for you, not long to go and you will be basking in the sun


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> *Excellent image.............​*


*

Thank you Cup-cake ​*


----------



## Guest

*04 JANUARY 2008 - 26°C (Friday, 16:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 19:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 05:00 (Friday) *


* DAY 4 * 2008 - PART I*


----------



## Guest

*04 JANUARY 2008 - 26°C (Friday, 16:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 19:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 05:00 (Friday) *


* DAY 4 * 2008 - PART II*


----------



## fettekatz

>


punk'z not ded :banana2:

nice shots


----------



## Guest

fettekatz said:


> punk'z not ded :banana2:
> 
> nice shots


 If anything, it is making a come-back. Thanks for the compliment mate :cheers:


----------



## Brisbaner21

Auckland's suburbs remind me of Seattle in the U.S.


----------



## Guest

*05 JANUARY 2008 - 25°C (Saturday, 12:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 15:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Saturday) *


* CRUISIN' - PART I*


----------



## Guest

Brisbaner21 said:


> Auckland's suburbs remind me of Seattle in the U.S.


That seems to be the general impression ... a little bit of Sydney, a little bit of Vancouver and a little bit of Seattle


----------



## Guest

*05 JANUARY 2008 - 25°C (Saturday, 12:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 15:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Saturday) *


* CRUISIN' - PART II*


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY;17496732[IMG said:


> http://www.pbase.com/enigma35/image/91244613.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]


Once again more great shots. And thanks for the eye candy, hubba hubba! :naughty: Where you out on the harbour on a ferry or private boat, looks a little choppy too- did the stomach handle it OK?


----------



## Ithaqua

>





Milan Luka said:


> Once again more great shots. And thanks for the eye candy, hubba hubba! :naughty:


She is defiantly a honey and very pretty. :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Ithaqua said:


> She is defiantly a honey and very pretty. :cheers:


I am glad that I could be of service 




Milan Luka said:


> Once again more great shots. And thanks for the eye candy, hubba hubba! :naughty: Where you out on the harbour on a ferry or private boat, looks a little choppy too- did the stomach handle it OK?


Thank you  we went on a friend's yacht and it was bliss ..... I love being thrown around  and I only wish that it was rougher :lol:


----------



## Guest

*05 JANUARY 2008 - 25°C (Saturday, 12:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 15:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Saturday) *


* CRUISIN' - PART III*


----------



## Guest

*05 JANUARY 2008 - 25°C (Saturday, 12:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 15:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Saturday) *


* CRUISIN' - PART IV*


----------



## Guest

*05 JANUARY 2008 - 25°C (Saturday, 12:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 15:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Saturday) *


* CRUISIN' - PART V*


----------



## ashton

^ nice lovely photos! lovin them!


----------



## Dolphin27

Beautiful thread


----------



## Guest

*05 JANUARY 2008 - 25°C (Saturday, 12:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 15:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Saturday) *


* CRUISIN' - PART VI*


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ nice lovely photos! lovin them!


A big Thank you :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Dolphin27 said:


> Beautiful thread


Thanks mate :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

What a lovely and refreshing city. I love Auckland so much. Very beautiful


----------



## Guest

alitezar said:


> What a lovely and refreshing city. I love Auckland so much. Very beautiful


I try to capture the best aspects but trust me there are some really awful bits too :lol: Auckland is rated as the World's 5th best city for Quality of Life and the pics seem to reflect that .... it is very "laid back" :cheers:

Thanks for the comment mate


----------



## Brisbaner21

SYDNEY said:


> I try to capture the best aspects but trust me there are some really awful bits too :lol: Auckland is rated as the World's 5th best city for Quality of Life and the pics seem to reflect that .... it is very "laid back" :cheers:
> 
> Thanks for the comment mate


I had no idea it ranked so high. Many say how small Auckland is, but from the pictures, seeing how laid back it is, a city with 1.3 million, that is very impressive to be that laid back and so clean.


----------



## gappa

Hey Zeus! You must have covered every inch of Auckland by now, this thread is massive and exhaustive.

Especially love this one:


----------



## Guest

Brisbaner21 said:


> I had no idea it ranked so high. Many say how small Auckland is, but from the pictures, seeing how laid back it is, a city with 1.3 million, that is very impressive to be that laid back and so clean.


At street level it is very laid back and does pretty well for a city so small but the traffic is a NIGHTMARE 

When I first arrived here I was amazed at the skyline - I was expecting a really sorry ass skyline - thank God it wasn't  ..... by the way, the weather is getting really good in anticipation of your arrival


----------



## Guest

*12 JANUARY 2008 - 25°C (Saturday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Saturday) *


* THE BIG "CHILL" - PART V *


----------



## Guest

Aaron W said:


> I really enjoy this thread. Thank you very much for taking the time to not only photograph the city, but also post them online.


I enjoy your comments, thanks for leaving them ... cheers mate :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Excellent work Syd.......







*


----------



## Guest

*13 JANUARY 2008 - 25°C (Sunday, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 16:00 (Saturday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Sunday) *


* SIZZLER - PART I *


----------



## Guest

*13 JANUARY 2008 - 25°C (Sunday, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 16:00 (Saturday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Sunday) *


* SIZZLER - PART II *


----------



## ashton

^ it gets better and better and better! I Love it


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ it gets better and better and better! I Love it


Thank you Ashton, you make my day mate


----------



## ARTIFORT

top notch kay:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> *Excellent work Syd.......​*


*

Merci bebe ​*


----------



## Guest

ARTIFORT said:


> top notch kay:


Cheers mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*15 JANUARY 2008 - 27°C (Tuesday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Monday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Tuesday) *


* A BEAUTIFUL DAY - PART I *


----------



## Guest

*15 JANUARY 2008 - 27°C (Tuesday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Monday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Tuesday) *


* A BEAUTIFUL DAY - PART II *


----------



## Guest

*15 JANUARY 2008 - 27°C (Tuesday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Monday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Tuesday) *


* A BEAUTIFUL DAY - PART III *


----------



## Guest

*15 JANUARY 2008 - 27°C (Tuesday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Monday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Tuesday) *


* A BEAUTIFUL DAY - PART IV *


----------



## ARTIFORT

These photographs warm up my day I like this one


----------



## Guest

*16 JANUARY 2008 - 27°C (Wednesday, 19:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 22:00 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 08:00 (Wednesday) *


* DUSK *


----------



## ashton

^ lovely set of photos!


----------



## Guest

ARTIFORT said:


> These photographs warm up my day I like this one


Well, then I have done my job well  Thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Brisbaner21

Great shots! If funny how much you miss with not coming on for a few days.


----------



## Guest

*17 JANUARY 2008 - 27°C (Thursday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Wednesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Thursday) *


* STREET URCHINS - PART I *


----------



## Guest

*17 JANUARY 2008 - 27°C (Thursday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Wednesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Thursday) *


* STREET URCHINS - PART II *


----------



## Shezan

love it !


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ lovely set of photos!


Thank you Ashton ... how are things in the Maldives mate ?




Brisbaner21 said:


> Great shots! If funny how much you miss with not coming on for a few days.


Thank you .... long time no see ... I thought that you are on holiday ?




Shezan said:


> love it !


Thanks Shezan


----------



## ARTIFORT

What happened to the 18th ? I need my daily dose


----------



## Guest

ARTIFORT said:


> What happened to the 18th ? I need my daily dose


A change is as good as a holiday .... 27 degrees again yesterday, far too hot for the streets :cheers:


----------



## gappa

Oliver oliver never before has a boy wanted more! :lol:

Gotta love those street urchins.


----------



## Guest

*19 JANUARY 2008 - 26°C (Saturday, 15:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 18:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Saturday) *


*CANDY LAND - PART I *


----------



## Guest

*19 JANUARY 2008 - 26°C (Saturday, 15:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 18:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Saturday) *


*CANDY LAND - PART II *


----------



## Kane007

Got a look at this boat yesterday, and I think she has one of the nicest asses I've seen... on a boat


----------



## ARTIFORT

Tonight I will be having a wet dream


----------



## fettekatz

^^ you hadn't have to tell us though :nuts:


----------



## Guest

ARTIFORT said:


> Tonight I will be having a wet dream


Let me guess ...is it this one ...








or is it this one .....


----------



## Guest

fettekatz said:


> ^^ you hadn't have to tell us though :nuts:


It is all in jest .... :cheers: which is your wet dream ?


----------



## Guest

By the way ... in 4 days time it is "2DAY - Auckland's Street Scene" first birthday ....


----------



## Guest

gappa said:


> Oliver oliver never before has a boy wanted more! :lol:
> 
> Gotta love those street urchins.


My Golly you are doing a great job with the Melbourne thread neighbour  ... yeah I agree with you  you have taste :lol:


----------



## fettekatz

SYDNEY said:


> It is all in jest .... :cheers: which is your wet dream ?


you aren't actually asking me about my most secret bedtime fantasies? :lol:
the guy with the icecream doesn't look too bad, although he most likely is not straight.


----------



## Guest

Kane007 said:


> Got a look at this boat yesterday, and I think she has one of the nicest asses I've seen... on a boat


:lol: yeah, I have to agree. It is the first time that I have seen them docked back to front ..... they must have their reasons I guess.


----------



## Guest

fettekatz said:


> you aren't actually asking me about my most secret bedtime fantasies? :lol:
> the guy with the icecream doesn't look too bad, although he most likely is not straight.


:lol: Not everything that you see is as it is ..... most gay men are "Muscle Mary's"


----------



## ARTIFORT

SYDNEY said:


> Let me guess ...is it this one ...


I was thinking of the girl in the white dress :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*"Even the rain was symbolic as it represents, in Maori legend, the Sky Father crying at having lost a son"*



*22 JANUARY 2008 - 27°C (Tuesday, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 16:00 (Monday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Tuesday) *


*SIR EDMUND HILLARY'S STATE FUNERAL *


----------



## Guest

*22 JANUARY 2008 - 27°C (Tuesday, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 16:00 (Monday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Tuesday) *


*SOMBRE *


----------



## ARTIFORT

Sad day for New Zealand. Thanks for the photographs


----------



## Ithaqua

ARTIFORT said:


> Sad day for New Zealand. Thanks for the photographs


Who died?


----------



## Ithaqua

SYDNEY said:


>


You have a good eye my friend:banana::cheers:


----------



## Ithaqua

SYDNEY said:


>


is Starbucks big or small, could we have pics from inside? :banana::cheers:


----------



## Guest

Ithaqua said:


> Who died?


Sir Edmund Hillary (the first man to conquer Mt Everest) ......


----------



## Ithaqua

SYDNEY said:


> Sir Edmund Hillary (the first man to conquer Mt Everest) ......


Cheers


----------



## Guest

*Today is "2DAY - Auckland's Street Scene's" first birthday. That's right, an entire year dedicated to bringing you Auckland's street life  and I am hoping that I can fulfill another year ... thanks to everybody that has popped in, left a comment and/or just browsed* :cheers:

:dance:


*
23 JANUARY 2007 - 26°C*











*
23 JANUARY 2008 - 24°C*


----------



## Guest

*23 JANUARY 2008 - 24°C (Wednesday, 12:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 15:00 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Wednesday) *


*CRYSTAL - PART I*


----------



## Guest

Ithaqua said:


> You have a good eye my friend:banana::cheers:


Thanks, I always try to find some eye-candy for our str8 friends out there 




Ithaqua said:


> is Starbucks big or small, could we have pics from inside? :banana::cheers:


This one isn't that big, what does make it big is the fact that it is located in a double volume space but I would say that it is of average size. I will try to get you some pics of the inside 




Ithaqua said:


> Cheers


You are more than welcome


----------



## Guest

*23 JANUARY 2008 - 24°C (Wednesday, 12:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 15:00 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Wednesday) *


*CRYSTAL - PART II*


----------



## sth_Auk

SYDNEY said:


> *Today is "2DAY - Auckland's Street Scene's" first birthday. That's right, an entire year dedicated to bringing you Auckland's street life  and I am hoping that I can fulfill another year ... thanks to everybody that has popped in, left a comment and/or just browsed* :cheers:
> 
> :dance:
> 
> 
> *
> 23 JANUARY 2007 - 26°C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 23 JANUARY 2008 - 24°C*


Happy birthday! :cheers2:


----------



## Guest

sth_Auk said:


> Happy birthday! :cheers2:


Thanks mate ... here is to many more :cheers:


----------



## Ithaqua

SYDNEY said:


> *Today is "2DAY - Auckland's Street Scene's" first birthday. That's right, an entire year dedicated to bringing you Auckland's street life  and I am hoping that I can fulfill another year ... thanks to everybody that has popped in, left a comment and/or just browsed* :cheers:
> 
> :dance:
> 
> 
> *
> 23 JANUARY 2007 - 26°C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 23 JANUARY 2008 - 24°C*


Happy Birthday.

:cheers:


----------



## Guest

Ithaqua said:


> Happy Birthday.
> 
> :cheers:


Cheers mate  :cheers:


----------



## Milan Luka

Happy Birthday! I know you have enjoyed getting these photos together almost as much as your public has enjoyed viewing them. Look forward to the great shots continuing. :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> Happy Birthday! I know you have enjoyed getting these photos together almost as much as your public has enjoyed viewing them. Look forward to the great shots continuing. :cheers:


Thanks Milan Luka, those are some touching words ... cheers mate :cheers:


----------



## ashton

^ Wow photos and Happy birthday!


----------



## Guest

*
24 JANUARY 2007 - 24°C*











*
24 JANUARY 2008 - 26°C*


----------



## Guest

EDIT


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> You must see it to believe it...... :cheers:


Photography can be seen as a form of voyeurism  *cough cough*


----------



## ARTIFORT

Fantastic photographs once again :applause:


----------



## Guest

*29 JANUARY 2008 - 25°C (Tuesday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Monday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Tuesday) *

*GLASS - PART I*


----------



## Guest

*29 JANUARY 2008 - 25°C (Tuesday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Monday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Tuesday) *

*GLASS - PART II*


----------



## Ithaqua

SYDNEY said:


>


Wow this is looks like a nice building what is it?


----------



## Guest

Ithaqua said:


> Wow this is looks like a nice building what is it?


It is The Hilton hotel - a bigger picture can be found here .... http://images.google.co.nz/imgres?i...ton+prince%27s+wharf&svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&sa=N


----------



## Ithaqua

Very nice, thanks.


----------



## Guest

Ithaqua said:


> Very nice, thanks.


You are more than welcome ... have a great day and be naughty


----------



## Guest

*30 JANUARY 2008 - 27°C (Wednesday, 12:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 15:00 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Wednesday) *

*PRIMARY COLOURS - PART I*


----------



## Guest

*30 JANUARY 2008 - 27°C (Wednesday, 12:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 15:00 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Wednesday) *

*PRIMARY COLOURS - PART II*


----------



## Alexriga

I afraid I have too bad karma to live in such beautiful place


----------



## Guest

Alexriga said:


> I afraid I have too bad karma to live in such beautiful place


:lol: Trust me, there is enough bad karma here in Auckland to make you feel right at home  Thanks for the comment


----------



## ARTIFORT

Auckland looks so laid back and the city offers a great quality of life
I need a bit of that
Thanks for the wonderful photographs


----------



## Guest

ARTIFORT said:


> Auckland looks so laid back and the city offers a great quality of life
> I need a bit of that
> Thanks for the wonderful photographs


It truly is laid back and the people of Auckland are lucky to live in such an environment. You are welcome


----------



## Guest

*01 FEBRUARY 2008 - 26°C (Friday, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 16:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Friday) *

*BUSKERS FESTIVAL - PART I*


----------



## Guest

*01 FEBRUARY 2008 - 26°C (Friday, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 16:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Friday) *

*BUSKERS FESTIVAL - PART II*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

WOW!!!!! AMAZING PICTURES! :applause:

It is seen like Auckland is full of beautiful people! I also love the way they dress! Can't wait to experience it in Auckland later this year!  

I have a question. Does Auckland has homeless bums that live on the streets or beg people for money?


----------



## Shezan

really beautiful shots !!!

people is very funny and the place is so gorgeous !!!

:cheers:


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> WOW!!!!! AMAZING PICTURES! :applause:
> 
> It is seen like Auckland is full of beautiful people! I also love the way they dress! Can't wait to experience it in Auckland later this year!
> 
> I have a question. Does Auckland has homeless bums that live on the streets or beg people for money?


Yes we have bums but they are not allowed to ask for money etc. and usually they don't ... I have been here for 2 and a half years and I have been asked for money once .... if you see 10 bums a day it is a lot  Most bums have iPods and seem to be in a world of their own :lol:

Thanks for the comment ... big hugs :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Shezan said:


> really beautiful shots !!!
> 
> people is very funny and the place is so gorgeous !!!
> 
> :cheers:


Thank you ... trust me, there are also very ugly areas  I just don't do them.


----------



## Guest

*08 FEBRUARY 2008 - 26°C (Friday, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 16:00 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Wednesday) *

*GRUNGE - PART II*


----------



## Guest

*08 FEBRUARY 2008 - 26°C (Friday, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 16:00 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Wednesday) *

*GRUNGE - PART III*


----------



## Guest

gappa said:


> Great as always. I guess that cafe is taking the 'down under' bit of living in the antipodes literally.


Very well put ... I didn't see it that way but now that you mention it :lol: Your observation skills are second to none :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Please do not tell me that is Paris Hilton on your first several pictures. 

By the way, great pictures! :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> :lol: That Restaurant has another branch in a suburb called Newmarket which is also sensational. I have been trying to get pics of it but I always get the beady eye from the staff but I won't give up that easily


Try to "dine" in that restaurant so you can take the pictures of it! Winks!


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Please do not tell me that is Paris Hilton on your first several pictures. By the way, great pictures! :cheers:


Thanks mate ... I think that she thinks she is 




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Try to "dine" in that restaurant so you can take the pictures of it! Winks!


Good idea, I am going to dine there next week so cross fingers that I get a couple of pics ... P.S. The signature idea is so good that I had to also do it, I hope that you don't mind ?


----------



## ashton

Ya I was on holiday but I was always looking at your new photos (too bad could not comment though) ... I checked everywhere there's wifi - airports, Starbucks etc.... and I never get tired. I dunno why.  



SYDNEY said:


> Thanks Ashton, you have been very quiet, have you been on holiday ?


----------



## Ithaqua

>


you always find the pretty ladies 

it looks lovely there.


----------



## gappa

Hmmm I think I've seen these photos somewhere else before?????


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> Ya I was on holiday but I was always looking at your new photos (too bad could not comment though) ... I checked everywhere there's wifi - airports, Starbucks etc.... and I never get tired. I dunno why.


Sweet as  .. I hope that you had a great time and that you mis-behaved


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks mate ... I think that she thinks she is


:lol::lol::lol: Possibly so! 




SYDNEY said:


> Good idea, I am going to dine there next week so cross fingers that I get a couple of pics ... P.S. The signature idea is so good that I had to also do it, I hope that you don't mind ?


Go for it! :lol: Actually I read the conversation with you and others on another thread about JAFA. I thought it was really cute and had to change it to Seattleite as JASA. I hope you guys don't mind.


----------



## Guest

Pics taken by AUCKLANDMAN .....


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Love the pictures! :cheers: Can't wait to go there later this year!


----------



## Guest

Ithaqua said:


> you always find the pretty ladies
> 
> it looks lovely there.


I am always looking after the other half  Thanks Ithaqua :cheers:


----------



## Guest

gappa said:


> Hmmm I think I've seen these photos somewhere else before?????


That's right Gappa ... in the "Auckland's Top 10" thread 




CrazyAboutCities said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Possibly so!
> Go for it! :lol: Actually I read the conversation with you and others on another thread about JAFA. I thought it was really cute and had to change it to Seattleite as JASA. I hope you guys don't mind.


Not at all ... I think that it is a great idea mate :cheers:




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Love the pictures! :cheers: Can't wait to go there later this year!


Thanks again and I hope that you are going to have a wild time


----------



## Guest

*12 FEBRUARY 2008 - 25°C (Tuesday, 15:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 18:00 (Monday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Tuesday) *

*O2 - PART I*


----------



## Guest

*12 FEBRUARY 2008 - 25°C (Tuesday, 15:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 18:00 (Monday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Tuesday) *

*O2 - PART II*


----------



## Guest

*12 FEBRUARY 2008 - 25°C (Tuesday, 15:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 18:00 (Monday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Tuesday) *

*O2 - PART III*


----------



## gappa

You've blown me away again Syd; you've blown me away.

Is there an actual fern that's coloured silver in NZ, or is it just a man (and woman) made construct?


----------



## Guest

gappa said:


> You've blown me away again Syd; you've blown me away.
> 
> Is there an actual fern that's coloured silver in NZ, or is it just a man (and woman) made construct?


Thank you, Thank you ... that is a great compliment Gappa, once again thanks mate :cheers:

The Silver fern does exist and has a silver sheen on it depending on which way the light hits it ... here is an example for ya ..


----------



## ARTIFORT

Unbelievable :applause:


----------



## Guest

ARTIFORT said:


> Unbelievable :applause:


Thank you :tyty:


----------



## Taller Better

Sydney, these photos are beautiful. I am assuming they are your own, right? I will move the thread over to the fabulous new Urban Showcase of original photography for everyone to enjoy!


----------



## Guest

Taller said:


> Sydney, these photos are beautiful. I am assuming they are your own, right? I will move the thread over to the fabulous new Urban Showcase of original photography for everyone to enjoy!


Yeah, the majority are mine ... gr8 stuff and thank you.


----------



## Guest

*13 FEBRUARY 2008 - 25°C (Wednesday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Wednesday) *

*CLASSICS - PART I*


----------



## Quall

Amazing photos, Sydney. kay:


----------



## Guest

*13 FEBRUARY 2008 - 25°C (Wednesday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Wednesday) *

*CLASSICS - PART II*


----------



## Guest

TRMD said:


> Amazing photos, Sydney. kay:


Thanks mate .... sweet as ! :cheers:


----------



## ashton

^ I love the photos more than anything else....


----------



## Pule

That's a wonderful picece of collection of the beutiful city. Keep up the good work Syd.


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Excellent captures of street life. Blink and you miss it kind of stuff. The kind of photo if you think about it its too late, the moments gone. Well done and keep up the good work.


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ I love the photos more than anything else....


Thanks Ashton, I would love to finish the series but the sun seemed to be wherever I pointed my lens  .... I shall attempt it again :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Sydney, you did fabulous job on these pictures!!!


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Where was this taken? I always look up and around at the buildings around Queen Street when I'm there but I've never seen that before. Is it off Queen Street? :lol: Nice!!


----------



## Guest

*14 FEBRUARY 2008 - 22°C (Thursday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Wednesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Thursday) *

*DEDICATED TO MR KIWI_FRUIT, MY ONE & ONLY FOREVER & EVER - PART I*


----------



## Guest

*14 FEBRUARY 2008 - 22°C (Thursday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Wednesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Thursday) *

*DEDICATED TO MR KIWI_FRUIT, MY ONE & ONLY FOREVER & EVER - PART II*


----------



## Guest

Pule said:


> That's a wonderful picece of collection of the beutiful city. Keep up the good work Syd.


Thank you Pule ... I hope to get loads more. Thanks for leaving a reply mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*14 FEBRUARY 2008 - 22°C (Thursday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Wednesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Thursday) *

*DEDICATED TO MR KIWI_FRUIT, MY ONE & ONLY FOREVER & EVER - PART III*


----------



## Guest

*14 FEBRUARY 2008 - 22°C (Thursday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Wednesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Thursday) *

*DEDICATED TO MR KIWI_FRUIT, MY ONE & ONLY FOREVER & EVER - PART IV*


----------



## Svartmetall

Very nice sentiment Syd. I wish you and Mr KF all the best.


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> Excellent captures of street life. Blink and you miss it kind of stuff. The kind of photo if you think about it its too late, the moments gone. Well done and keep up the good work.


Mr KF's camera is great for those kind of instant shots ... I lose so many good pics because I have to focus first and then there is a couple of seconds delay before my camera actually takes the picture  ... the pics mentioned were lucky shots  

Thanks ML :cheers:


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Sydney, you did fabulous job on these pictures!!!


Aaaaah thanks mate, you are too sweet 




MonsieurAquilone said:


> Where was this taken? I always look up and around at the buildings around Queen Street when I'm there but I've never seen that before. Is it off Queen Street? :lol: Nice!!


That is the McDonald's building in Queen Street ... amazing how different things can look at different angles


----------



## minimum chips

SYDNEY said:


> [/CENTER]


Aw shucks.


----------



## Guest

minimum chips said:


> Aw shucks.


:lol: .. I know, so cute man ! Just look at the love in his eyes (or is he just randy  )


----------



## Guest

Svartmetall said:


> Very nice sentiment Syd. I wish you and Mr KF all the best.


Thanks Smarty ... Mr KF isn't that happy ... 8 years of hell  :lol:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks Smarty ... Mr KF isn't that happy ... 8 years of hell  :lol:


What you doing out of the kitchen? :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> What you doing out of the kitchen? :bash::bash::bash:


As if  cheeky bitch


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


I am glad that you enjoyed that  Now you know what I go through everyday :lol:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> I am glad that you enjoyed that  Now you know what I go through everyday :lol:


:lol: I can see that. :lol:


----------



## city_thing

Bless!

He's cute, she's a lucky girl. He seems to be a bit of a romeo as well.

Sigh! What I'd give for some romance....


----------



## gappa

Mr KF's a lucky man Syd, a lucky man indeed. Love the detailed shots of building facades. Can you please do some when you come over here. Pretty please.


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


>


This is an oldie but I thought it deserved another viewing. 

My forte is coffee photography, I put lots of effort into it. Also I love looking at photos of coffees. :lol: My favourite animal is the great white as well. I also like big ships. Its as if this photo meets all my viewing needs.


----------



## Guest

city_thing said:


> Bless! He's cute, she's a lucky girl. He seems to be a bit of a romeo as well. Sigh! What I'd give for some romance....


All good things come to those who wait ... I will send some good vibes out there for you mate 




gappa said:


> Mr KF's a lucky man Syd, a lucky man indeed. Love the detailed shots of building facades. Can you please do some when you come over here. Pretty please.


Aaah thank you ... Mr KF will tend to disagree :cheers: (he thinks that I am a witch ) .... Sure thing mate, still so many sleeps before I am in Marvelous Melbourne :bash: ...




Milan Luka said:


> This is an oldie but I thought it deserved another viewing. My forte is coffee photography, I put lots of effort into it. Also I love looking at photos of coffees. :lol: My favourite animal is the great white as well. I also like big ships. Its as if this photo meets all my viewing needs.


That is one of my all time favourites. A very lucky shot indeed, if I had hesitated for just a couple of seconds that opportunity would have passed me by  .... Thanks ML ...


----------



## Guest

*19 FEBRUARY 2008 - 25°C (Tuesday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Monday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Tuesday) *

*SIGNS - PART I*


----------



## Guest

*19 FEBRUARY 2008 - 25°C (Tuesday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Monday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Tuesday) *

*SIGNS - PART II*


----------



## Pule

As always Syd, great collection.


----------



## Guest

Pule said:


> As always Syd, great collection.


Thank you Pule :cheers:


----------



## ARTIFORT

City maintenance at its best


----------



## minimum chips

SYDNEY said:


>


Very exciting. Like the cranes.


----------



## minimum chips

*Fresh!*



SYDNEY said:


> [


NICE


----------



## Guest

minimum chips said:


> NICE


Thanks Chippy


----------



## gappa

People who don't know that they're being perved on by the whole world on the internet - a good subject matter.

Great yet again Syd.


----------



## minimum chips

gappa said:


> People who don't know that they're being perved on by the whole world on the internet - a good subject matter.


How do we know that we haven't been photographed by someone and our picture is on a website that we wouldn't even dream existed.

On blue_trousers_fancier.com there is a picture of gappa wearing blue pants while waiting to cross the street.

On spiffy_fashionable_haircuts.com there is a picture focusing on Sydney's hair while having a coffee on Ponsonby Road.

And on people_taking_breaks_from_mowing_their_lawns.com there is me from last Sunday having a beer in the shade in my front yard.

Anyway, back to it Sydney, get back out there pretty please. More photos.


----------



## Guest

gappa said:


> People who don't know that they're being perved on by the whole world on the internet - a good subject matter. Great yet again Syd.


Thanks mate :cheers: Have a wild weekend 




minimum chips said:


> How do we know that we haven't been photographed by someone and our picture is on a website that we wouldn't even dream existed.
> 
> On blue_trousers_fancier.com there is a picture of gappa wearing blue pants while waiting to cross the street.
> 
> On spiffy_fashionable_haircuts.com there is a picture focusing on Sydney's hair while having a coffee on Ponsonby Road.
> 
> And on people_taking_breaks_from_mowing_their_lawns.com there is me from last Sunday having a beer in the shade in my front yard.
> 
> Anyway, back to it Sydney, get back out there pretty please. More photos.


:lol: I am on sluts_anonymous.com  .... I am back at Uni and time is of the essence again but I am to please master  .... I shall put myself out there shortly :cheers:


----------



## Shezan

what a loving asian chicks !


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> [/CENTER]


I like. Always good to take time out of the office.


----------



## Guest

Shezan said:


> what a loving asian chicks !


I agree, Asian girls are lovely. Thanks for leaving a comment :cheers:




Milan Luka said:


> I like. Always good to take time out of the office.


You definitely know the meaning of "Joie de vivre"


----------



## OshHisham

SYDNEY said:


>


a typical japanese boy.....


----------



## Guest

oshkoshbgood said:


> a typical japanese boy.....


He looks like a naughty boy  ... thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## amar11372

SYDNEY said:


>


Cool pics SYDNEY. By the way whats nakedbus.com :lol:


----------



## Guest

amar11372 said:


> Cool pics SYDNEY. By the way whats nakedbus.com :lol:


Thanks mate  ... unfortunately it isn't what we wish that it would be  It is just a form of discounted travel ..... a tad-bit boring


----------



## Guest

*15 MARCH 2008 - 25°C (Saturday, 15:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 18:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Saturday) *

*GREENDAY*


----------



## Svartmetall

Aha! So you are still around. Nice to see some photos again.


----------



## Guest

Svartmetall said:


> Aha! So you are still around. Nice to see some photos again.


:lol: Thanks Smarty ... yeah, just playing tour guide to some South Africans who are thinking of moving to New Zealand ... they are keeping me very, very busy at the moment


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Very pretty photos. Thanks for them so much. A breath of fresh air.


----------



## Tymel

Auckland is so clean, and filled with beautiful people. 

Seems like its almost fall over there since its almost spring here. 

What city in the US would you compare most to Auckland?


----------



## Quall

Great shots!!


----------



## Neitzsche

Tymel said:


> What city in the US would you compare most to Auckland?


A tough one but, 

San Fran in terms of a stunning harbour, with a touch of the hippy/laid back attitude, hints of Seattle in winter due to the rain and a chunk of L.A. in terms of being spread out and unfortunately addicted to cars.


----------



## Nicco

SEATTLE...The Hills, the weather, the people, the port etc. etc.


----------



## Guest

gappa said:


> Why weren't you in church on Sunday! You do realize that you're toying with your eternal soul here Syd? I guess you could bribe St Pete with these here photos as they're absolutely supoib! :banana:


:lol: My soul is long past saving mate .... besides, the kind of thoughts running through my mind will make the very foundations of the church tremble  ... Thanks for the compliment, we will see you soon (just another month to go) :cheers:


----------



## ARTIFORT

:applause:


----------



## Pule

Lekker pics Syd.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Wow - great pics again SYDNEY. I thoroughly enjoy looking through your threa, especially with long intervals between.This can only mean more pictures to look at when I return hehe.


----------



## Guest

ARTIFORT said:


> :applause:


Thank you :tyty:




Pule said:


> Lekker pics Syd.


:lol: Now that is a word that I haven't heard / read in three years ... Thanks Pule :cheers: 




Bristol Mike said:


> Wow - great pics again SYDNEY. I thoroughly enjoy looking through your threa, especially with long intervals between.This can only mean more pictures to look at when I return hehe.


Aaaaaah thanks mate  .... you must be so excited that summer is heading your way ? Temperatures have just dropped under 20 degrees here by us and they will continue their downward spiral  oh well, such is life. I am going to find the time to peruse through your gallery and then I will give you my feedback. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Guest

*20 APRIL 2008 - 18°C (Sunday, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 18:00 (Saturday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Sunday) *

*AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS - PART I *


----------



## Guest

*20 APRIL 2008 - 18°C (Sunday, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 18:00 (Saturday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Sunday) *

*AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS - PART II *


----------



## Quall

Awesome photos 

I wish I could think of something better to say. I'm speechless.


----------



## Guest

TRMD said:


> Awesome photos
> 
> I wish I could think of something better to say. I'm speechless.


Thank you ... my head is growing too big for my own body


----------



## Milan Luka

Good to see you are still getting out there mate. Good change from the usual urban vibe you show. Looks like a nice relaxed day, colours havent changed up there yet? Here in Christchurch its all reds, golds and browns. 

I like these ones in particular.


SYDNEY said:


>


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> Good to see you are still getting out there mate. Good change from the usual urban vibe you show. Looks like a nice relaxed day, colours havent changed up there yet? Here in Christchurch its all reds, golds and browns.


Thanks ML .. I thought that it would make for a pleasant change. It is so dificult getting decent shots in the city centre and Newmarket these days with all the construction going on .... patience is sorely lacking 

The leaves are dropping like crazy right now, they have taken their time but winter is coming  Christchurch must be beautiful at this time of the year ?


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Great photos Sydney! The Botanical Gardens have sure changed an awful lot since my days as a young lad there - and for the better. Thanks for capturing the great change!


----------



## Guest

MonsieurAquilone said:


> Great photos Sydney! The Botanical Gardens have sure changed an awful lot since my days as a young lad there - and for the better. Thanks for capturing the great change!


Thanks MA .... apparently there are two Botanical gardens in Auckland, I will have to find the other one


----------



## Milan Luka

Hi Sydney, I just wanted to dig these out of the archives. They deserve an encore showing. Especially like the motorbike shot.


SYDNEY said:


> This shot especially is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a cool couple. They've got it going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if he's finished his world jaunt or maybe cruising through Bolivia or Kazakhstan as we speak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I eat at this Nandos just about everytime im in Auckland. Nothing fancy but Im addicted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope your arm has healed sweetheart. :hug:


----------



## Guest

^^ Beautiful ML, thank you


----------



## Guest

*25 APRIL 2008 - 20°C (Friday, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 18:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Friday) *

*ANZAC DAY SPECIAL - HAMILTON GARDENS *


----------



## Marcanadian

My mom recently visited Auckland and she loved it. Great pictures by the way.


----------



## Guest

Marcanadian said:


> My mom recently visited Auckland and she loved it. Great pictures by the way.


Thanks for the great compliment and I am very happy to hear that your mum enjoyed the city of sails :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*26 APRIL 2008 - 19°C (Saturday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 19:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Saturday) *

*RAIN **


----------



## Jardoga

My grandma lived in Aukland for a year, but moved to Syd when my grandad died. She hated suburban Aukland, but liked the city, and i can see why.


----------



## Guest

Jardoga said:


> My grandma lived in Aukland for a year, but moved to Syd when my grandad died. She hated suburban Aukland, but liked the city, and i can see why.


Thanks for the comment mate. I agree with your grandma, I particularly don't like the suburbs either (no matter which city it is) and I will be arriving in Melbourne on the 17th of May - I can't wait to see your fine city :cheers:


----------



## gappa

Mmmm gardeny <drool>.

Auckland seems to have it all - even a resident god like photographer. How far from the city centre are the BGs?


----------



## Guest

gappa said:


> Mmmm gardeny <drool>.
> 
> Auckland seems to have it all - even a resident god like photographer. How far from the city centre are the BGs?


You are too kind Gappa, I wll have to buy you a cuppa in Melbourne  The Botanical Garden is located just South of the CBD ... suburban Auckland. I had to get my visa and wear a paper-bag over my head (I couldn't let people see me in the suburbs)  the things I do for SSC


----------



## Justme

Lovely pictures as always. But why the photos of Hamilton Gardens, which is in Hamilton, another city 130km away? Beautiful gardens though, just wondering why it's in a thread of Auckland.


----------



## Guest

Justme said:


> Lovely pictures as always. But why the photos of Hamilton Gardens, which is in Hamilton, another city 130km away? Beautiful gardens though, just wondering why it's in a thread of Auckland.


Thank you - it could practically be Auckland :lol: ... I need to put them somewhere and thought that a new thread would be a waste of space ... besides, the garden theme flows through-out the thread. It was also ANZAC Day - I needed to do something right ? I hope that you enjoyed my garden  Well, I for one am sick of gardens and need to get back to the concrete jungle.


----------



## ARTIFORT

Paradise has a name -
New Zealand


----------



## Guest

ARTIFORT said:


> Paradise has a name -
> New Zealand


No, it is Middle Earth. All things point to the fact that NZ will be hosting the Hobbit's again. This time I want a role :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*BYE-BYE SUMMER - SEE YOU IN A COUPLE OF MONTHS *


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great photos, looks like lovely weather, it's out turn here in the UK this week hehe with temperatures up into the mid-twenties should be nice. Look forward to more great photos, SYDNEY!


----------



## OshHisham

yup...auckland and sydney has world's most lovely weather than anyother places in the world...how lucky...


----------



## Milan Luka

Yes goodbye summer, see you again in a few months. Sob sob sob. Thanks for that last little collection Sydney.


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Great photos, looks like lovely weather, it's out turn here in the UK this week hehe with temperatures up into the mid-twenties should be nice. Look forward to more great photos, SYDNEY!


Thanks mate, you are extremely lucky to be heading into summer. It is raining cats and dogs here but I did promise that I won't complain, we had a fantastic summer  Make the most of it mate and keep those pics coming. 




oshkoshbgood said:


> yup...auckland and sydney has world's most lovely weather than anyother places in the world...how lucky...


I think that Sydney beats Auckland hands down but our weather is consistent through-out the year. I hope that we are in for a short winter though  Thanks for the comment mate. 




Milan Luka said:


> Yes goodbye summer, see you again in a few months. Sob sob sob. Thanks for that last little collection Sydney.


You are welcome ML  Just think, summer is only a few months away


----------



## madridhere

Very nice Auckland! Thanks for the pix.


----------



## Aaron W

I wanna see the guy in the green hat from the front. 










Great pics. I so badly want to visit Auckland!


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Beautiful pictures!!! Is October or November good time to visit Auckland, New Zealand? I'm planning my trip to go to Auckland later this year. I also will go to Australia and Fiji Island. Can't wait to check three countries out!


----------



## gappa

Are your bags packed yet Syd? We're rolling out the welcome mat over here.


----------



## Shezan

THX for always posting pics of this smiling place


----------



## Milan Luka

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Beautiful pictures!!! Is October or November good time to visit Auckland, New Zealand? I'm planning my trip to go to Auckland later this year. I also will go to Australia and Fiji Island. Can't wait to check three countries out!


Spring is definately a good time to visit. So you wont do wrong coming in Oct/Nov. If you are only going to visit Auckland expect day time temperatures in the 70s-80s. Night time in the 50s. A bit of rain falls in Auckland most times of the year due to the topography, in spring should be nothing to hinder you. There's no such thing as massive throngs of tourists at any time of year so you should also feel as though you are getting an authentic Kiwi experience. Nice to go to a place and not have to battle crowds.

If you are visiting the rest of NZ you could still except to encounter some snow in parts. And alot less people.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Milan Luka said:


> Spring is definately a good time to visit. So you wont do wrong coming in Oct/Nov. If you are only going to visit Auckland expect day time temperatures in the 70s-80s. Night time in the 50s. A bit of rain falls in Auckland most times of the year due to the topography, in spring should be nothing to hinder you. There's no such thing as massive throngs of tourists at any time of year so you should also feel as though you are getting an authentic Kiwi experience. Nice to go to a place and not have to battle crowds.
> 
> If you are visiting the rest of NZ you could still except to encounter some snow in parts. And alot less people.


Dude, Auckland has almost exactly same weather as my city, Seattle, Washington, USA. I can handle that kind of weather.  I'm used of crowds and I am living in the city with more than 4 million people in the metro area. Please do not worry about how good time I will have for Auckland. I will be fine.  By the way spring isn't good timing for me. October or November are my only time I can travel far away from my home. All I need to know which October or November is better time to visit Auckland. That's all.


----------



## Guest

madridhere said:


> Very nice Auckland! Thanks for the pix.


Thank you very much 




Aaron W said:


> I wanna see the guy in the green hat from the front.  .. Great pics. I so badly want to visit Auckland!


Thanks  ... next time I will get you some face pics and all other angle pics 




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Beautiful pictures!!! Is October or November good time to visit Auckland, New Zealand? I'm planning my trip to go to Auckland later this year. I also will go to Australia and Fiji Island. Can't wait to check three countries out!


Thanks mate :cheers: November will be your best bet but don't expect too much regarding the weather - it is a shame that you can't travel during January/February ... maybe next time 




gappa said:


> Are your bags packed yet Syd? We're rolling out the welcome mat over here.


That's so sweet - thanks Sweety  *Just 12 hours to go* and we will be in Melbourne (later Sydney). I am going to start packing in about 3 hours time - I feel like a child - so excited :banana: :lol:




Shezan said:


> THX for always posting pics of this smiling place


You are most welcome  Thanks for popping in :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ Thanks!


----------



## Justme

It's always a pleasure to go through this thread and see your excellent street photography.

Any photos of Auckland's suburbs? I would be interested to see what Henderson and West Auckland look like these days.


----------



## Guest

Justme said:


> It's always a pleasure to go through this thread and see your excellent street photography. Any photos of Auckland's suburbs? I would be interested to see what Henderson and West Auckland look like these days.


Very, very late reply - sorry  Thanks for the compliment - I will see what I can scrape together for you


----------



## Milan Luka

Oh Sydney you got me all excited! Here I was thinking you had a brand new batch of new photos.

Never mind good things come to those who wait!


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> Oh Sydney you got me all excited! Here I was thinking you had a brand new batch of new photos. Never mind good things come to those who wait!


:lol: Not long now, I am slowly creeping our of my slumber and recovering from the shock  I hope that I will be able to please you


----------



## Guest

*AUCKLAND - SUBURBIA - PART I
*


----------



## Quall

Ohhh, lovely homes 

I missed this thread.


----------



## melbstud

SYDNEY good old AKL doesnt look too bad .


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Some of Remuera!! :lol: Great photos, Sydney my man!


----------



## Guest

TRMD said:


> Ohhh, lovely homes
> 
> I missed this thread.


I hope that I can find some inspiration to get back onto the streets, I shall force myself  




melbstud said:


> SYDNEY good old AKL doesnt look too bad .


Compared to many cities it is quite good but we have a new mayor that is Auckland's worst natural disaster if you ask me - he SUCKS big time. Compared to Melbourne Auckland is AWFUL ! :lol:

Melbourne is in a league of its own :cheers:




MonsieurAquilone said:


> Some of Remuera!! :lol: Great photos, Sydney my man!


THANKS MA ... Yeah Remuera, one of my "safe' havens, when I am looking for some sophistication I go there :lol:


----------



## Guest

*AUCKLAND - SUBURBIA - PART II
*


----------



## Guest

*AUCKLAND - SUBURBIA - PART III
*


----------



## Guest

*16 JULY 2008 - 14°C (Wednesday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 19:00 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Wednesday) *

*DETAILS - PART I *


----------



## Guest

*16 JULY 2008 - 14°C (Wednesday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 19:00 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Wednesday) *

*DETAILS - PART II *


----------



## Guest

*16 JULY 2008 - 14°C (Wednesday, 14:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 19:00 (Tuesday) ... CAPE TOWN - 04:00 (Wednesday) *

*DETAILS - PART III *


----------



## Quall

Beautiful architecture


----------



## Guest

TRMD said:


> Beautiful architecture


Yeah - Auckland lost some amazing buildings but luckily they have retained a handful


----------



## ARTIFORT

YOU are back 
You must be missing summer hey ?
The pics rock.


----------



## Guest

*19 JULY 2008 - 19°C (Friday, 17:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 22:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 07:00 (Friday) *

*REFLECTIONS - PART I*


----------



## Guest

*19 JULY 2008 - 19°C (Friday, 17:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 22:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 07:00 (Friday) *

*REFLECTIONS - PART II*


----------



## Spaulding97

Auckland looks amazing, I have to visit there some day.


----------



## Neitzsche

Great shots syd. Nice to see you turning your camera on AK again.


----------



## Milan Luka

Welcome back! Nice to see you back at it.



SYDNEY said:


>


Hey is that a jacaranda? Maybe it isnt, not yet time for them to bloom. I love jacarandas by the way if anybody gives a crap  My favourite tree just about- them and flame trees. You dont get them down here in Christchurch.

You can blow those suv's up too. Im so sick of sharing the road with them, not being able to see past them. Everyone should be driving either vespas or if you have to have a car make it a maserati.


----------



## Quall

Jacarandas are nice. I'm nuts about Auckland's flora.


----------



## Guest

Spaulding97 said:


> Auckland looks amazing, I have to visit there some day.


Some people love it and some people hate it. I hope that you get to visit some day  Thanks for the comment :cheers: 




Neitzsche said:


> Great shots syd. Nice to see you turning your camera on AK again.


Thanks Neitzche, I agree - the camera has been on idle for far too long  




Milan Luka said:


> Welcome back! Nice to see you back at it.
> 
> Hey is that a jacaranda? Maybe it isnt, not yet time for them to bloom. I love jacarandas by the way if anybody gives a crap  My favourite tree just about- them and flame trees. You dont get them down here in Christchurch.
> 
> You can blow those suv's up too. Im so sick of sharing the road with them, not being able to see past them. Everyone should be driving either vespas or if you have to have a car make it a maserati.


Thanks ML - it is a jacaranda (blooms in Summer I think) ... I love the Pohutakawa, especially in December. :lol: I agree, a city full of Vespas is just so much better 




TRMD said:


> Jacarandas are nice. I'm nuts about Auckland's flora.


Yeah - very tropical, which was one of the big surprises when I arrived here.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great pictures SYDNEY, the flora really adds to the city in my opinion!


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Great pictures SYDNEY, the flora really adds to the city in my opinion!


Thanks Mike - yeah I agree, without the flora it will be rather .... um .... hideous  :lol:


----------



## Guest

*25 JULY 2008 - 14°C (Friday, 12:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Friday) *

*GLOW*


----------



## Quall

So modern and elegant :drool:


----------



## Guest

TRMD said:


> So modern and elegant :drool:


Modern it is but elegant .... mmmmm ...... maybe in small doses


----------



## Bristol Mike

Hey rgeat pics there SYDNEY. Looks like people are enjoying the winter sunshine! Auckland really is a very attractive city, very clean and modern but as you say, sometimes modernity can only be taken in small doses


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Hey rgeat pics there SYDNEY. Looks like people are enjoying the winter sunshine! Auckland really is a very attractive city, very clean and modern but as you say, sometimes modernity can only be taken in small doses


Thanks Mikey  One day of sun shine out of 14 isn't too bad :lol: .. you can see that we are all starved for a bit of Vitamin D  ... roll on Summer !


----------



## Guest

*01 AUGUST 2008 - 16°C (Friday, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 18:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Friday) *

*SUSPENSION - PART I*


----------



## Guest

*01 AUGUST 2008 - 16°C (Friday, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 18:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Friday) *

*SUSPENSION - PART II*


----------



## Guest

*01 AUGUST 2008 - 16°C (Friday, 13:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 18:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 03:00 (Friday) *

*SUSPENSION - PART III*


----------



## minimum chips

A very stunning collection of photographs there. Aren't you fed up with winter too?


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

I love these sets. I love the angles you get. Great photos.  ...And yes, fast-foward to spring!!


----------



## Quall

SYDNEY said:


> Modern it is but elegant .... mmmmm ...... maybe in small doses


It's elegant when you're from Northern Ontario


----------



## Guest

minimum chips said:


> A very stunning collection of photographs there. Aren't you fed up with winter too?


Thanks mate ... I am VERY fed up with Winter. This has to be the greyest winter that I have EVER experienced uke: 




MonsieurAquilone said:


> I love these sets. I love the angles you get. Great photos.  ...And yes, fast-foward to spring!!


Thank you kind sir  and yes, bring it on !!




TRMD said:


> It's elegant when you're from Northern Ontario


:lol: Okay - I guess that Melbourne has spoilt me and now I compare everything to Melbourne :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*16 AUGUST 2008 - 13°C (Saturday, 12:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 17:00 (Friday) ... CAPE TOWN - 02:00 (Saturday) *

*SHIVERS - PART I*


----------



## DML2

Stunning photos of a great city (Tauranga)

I love Auckland more of course


----------



## Guest

KIWIKAAS said:


> Great pics.
> Lovely to see Tauranga getting SYDNEY's attention


Thanks KiwiKaas :cheers: It is a stunning little town.




DML2 said:


> Stunning photos of a great city (Tauranga)
> 
> I love Auckland more of course


Thanks mate, now you know that I am going to disagree but each to their own  Thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> Such a Kiwi shot. Could look at this for ages. Summer's nearly here. Nice to see the Bay represented here as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome pics :cheers:


----------



## Guest

SYDNEY said:


> Such a Kiwi shot. Could look at this for ages. Summer's nearly here. Nice to see the Bay represented here as well.


Hallelujah .... we have had quite a few sunny days now and I can feel my mood lifting  Good news for Craigy and all who know me  




christos-greece said:


> Awesome pics :cheers:


Thank you kind sir :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> By the way, my Godparents recently removed to a place called Remuera. Would you be able to take some piccies of that area of Auckland some time to give an idea of what it looks like. Thanks.


Here are a few pics from my archives. I will get you fresh pics of the town centre .... I present *REMUERA*:


----------



## Marky Mark

*Just so Fab Sydney .....*

Beautiful Suberb !:cheers:


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

100 metres shy of snapping me :shifty: :lol:

Lovely photos.


----------



## Guest

*PLACES *that I love in *Auckland*:


*THE CHANCERY* 




































































































​


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome street scenes


----------



## Guest

Marky Mark said:


> Beautiful Suberb !:cheers:


It is one of my favourites Marky :cheers:




MonsieurAquilone said:


> 100 metres shy of snapping me :shifty: :lol: Lovely photos.


Thanks MA ... one of these days I am going to capture you "parading" in your bedroom window 




christos-greece said:


> Awesome street scenes


Thanks mate - there are some really photogenic spots and then there are some spots to avoid like the plague


----------



## Guest

*PLACES *that I love in *Auckland*:


*THE VIADUCT*


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great pics SYDNEY. Thanks for showing Remuera, it looks like a lovely suburbs with nice views too. Good to here that summer is on the way for you know having had a pretty dire winter by the sounds of it. Look forward to seeing more soon.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Nice shots around the viaduct SYD.


----------



## Guest

*05 SEPTEMBER 2008 - 15°C (Friday, 11:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 16:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Friday) *

*SHOWER - PART I*


----------



## Guest

*05 SEPTEMBER 2008 - 15°C (Friday, 11:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 16:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Friday) *

*SHOWER - PART II*


----------



## Guest

*05 SEPTEMBER 2008 - 15°C (Friday, 11:00)*
*LOCAL TIME IN: VANCOUVER - 16:00 (Thursday) ... CAPE TOWN - 01:00 (Friday) *

*SHOWER - PART III*


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Great pics SYDNEY. Thanks for showing Remuera, it looks like a lovely suburbs with nice views too. Good to here that summer is on the way for you know having had a pretty dire winter by the sounds of it. Look forward to seeing more soon.


You are more than welcome mate. The village / town centre is really quaint and I have never photographed it - now I have an excuse to do just that  ... Summer can't come fast enough and I will cross fingers that you have a mild winter  




KIWIKAAS said:


> Nice shots around the viaduct SYD.


Thanks Cheesy


----------



## Aaron W

Such a beautiful city.


----------



## Guest

Aaron W said:


> Such a beautiful city.


Thank you


----------



## Svartmetall

Good to see that Syd is still around taking photos! Great stuff!


----------



## Shezan

lovely, lovely pics


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Syddles says:



Brisbaner21 said:


> WELCOME BACK, SYDNEY! In a way I guess...


Thanks, he is here in spirit and works through my hands 




Svartmetall said:


> Good to see that Syd is still around taking photos! Great stuff!


Thanks Svarty, it is one of only two passions that will never die 




Shezan said:


> lovely, lovely pics


Thank you



*“BOHO CHIC” *


----------



## Marky Mark

*Lovely Shots of Ponsonby .......I wish we had time for Photos recently .....*

We were staying in Ponsonby Terrace , in an Lovely old House .......did you Guys get Photos of that street with all the Pretty Xmas lights on all the Houses ? ....or have I missed thoses :nuts:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Marky Mark said:


> We were staying in Ponsonby Terrace , in an Lovely old House .......did you Guys get Photos of that street with all the Pretty Xmas lights on all the Houses ? ....or have I missed thoses :nuts:


Marky - you seemed to have missed those 

here they are

Franklin Road Lights

The Telecom Tree Victoria Park

Some more near the bottom of this post


----------



## Marky Mark

*Thankyou Craig and Sydney ......*

I must have either been either sitting on Santa's Knee or off line in NZ when those were posted .......and Yeahhh you got the Palm Tree :banana:
Ha Ha it was my Favorite .......got thr Taxi Driver to do a U turn so I could get another look :lol:




Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Marky - you seemed to have missed those
> 
> here they are
> 
> Franklin Road Lights
> 
> The Telecom Tree Victoria Park
> 
> Some more near the bottom of this post


----------



## DML2

Yay :banana:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Marky Mark said:


> I must have either been either sitting on Santa's Knee or off line in NZ when those were posted .......and Yeahhh you got the Palm Tree :banana:
> Ha Ha it was my Favorite .......got thr Taxi Driver to do a U turn so I could get another look :lol:


Syd wants to know whether or not you enjoyed your stay in Auckland and if you noticed many differences to your last visit ? Hopefully they were all good changes 




DML2 said:


> Yay :banana:





*“OUT & ABOUT" - Part A *


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*“OUT & ABOUT" - Part B *


----------



## Marky Mark

*Just Beautiful ........*

Looking lush and Green .......Craig , I shall PM Tonight in regard to Sydneys question .......tis complex and ruined our short stay in Auckland on a personal level ......what we saw of Auckland though twas lovely :lol::cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Marky Mark said:


> Looking lush and Green .......Craig , I shall PM Tonight in regard to Sydneys question .......tis complex and ruined our short stay in Auckland on a personal level ......what we saw of Auckland though twas lovely :lol::cheers:


What a shame Marky, Syd says that you must get a voodoo doll and punish your mates :lol:


*“OUT & ABOUT" - Part C *


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ Beautiful architecture! That proves Auckland really world class city!


----------



## Marky Mark

*Amazing Photos ........*

You guys must be a seeing and enjoying more than most Locals :banana:........that Lamp Photo ....wow just Gorgous .......:banana:

Thanks Sdy ....... Yes I think it will take time to heal , as one gets older .....you don't take being pissed around so lightly hno:


----------



## Milan Luka

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


Hi Sydney! So good to see you back Sydney. Missed your fantastic eye! What a talented wee bean you are!

Hey tell me, is this the Jewish Synagoge on Princess Street? Thanks for the shot of the Hyatt, I still love those balconies.

PS. Mr KF, tell Sydney to say hi to you from me please. :wave:

PPS. Marky, hope all is well with you mate.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ Beautiful architecture! That proves Auckland really world class city!


We will drink to that :cheers: Thanks for leaving a comment.




Marky Mark said:


> You guys must be a seeing and enjoying more than most Locals :banana:........that Lamp Photo ....wow just Gorgous .......:banana:
> 
> Thanks Syd ....... Yes I think it will take time to heal , as one gets older .....you don't take being pissed around so lightly hno:


Syd says thanks for the compliments and also says that you should forgive and forget but next time they treat you like that you get even ! 




Milan Luka said:


> Hi Sydney! So good to see you back Sydney. Missed your fantastic eye! What a talented wee bean you are!
> 
> Hey tell me, is this the Jewish Synagoge on Princess Street? Thanks for the shot of the Hyatt, I still love those balconies.
> 
> PS. Mr KF, tell Sydney to say hi to you from me please. :wave:
> 
> PPS. Marky, hope all is well with you mate.


Syddles says thanks you and he missed your gracious comments. That is the Jewish Synagogue in Prince's Street, it has just been refurbished and it is truly beautiful. Syd says :wave: and he hopes that you are well and mis-behaving  


*“OUT & ABOUT" - Part D*


----------



## Neitzsche

Great to see your talents are still making their way on to SSC Syd. Do keep it up.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Great shots! Is that nude beach right?


----------



## Marky Mark

*Great angles Syd .....*

I really like this one .......:cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Neitzsche said:


> Great to see your talents are still making their way on to SSC Syd. Do keep it up.


Thanks Neitzsche, Syddles thinks that it's great that he can work through a medium  I should charge him for my services but then again he does pay me back in kind  




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Great shots! Is that nude beach right?


Thanks, yeah that is 1 of the 3 nudist beaches in Auckland. This one in particular is Pohutakawa Beach at Long Bay (where most of the ex South Africans live).




Marky Mark said:


> I really like this one .......:cheers:


Thanks Marky, he will try to be more original in the future, just for you 


*“Where Aucklander's go to RETIRE"*


The drive through the *Coromandel Peninsula*:






































Reaching our destination - *Pauanui* - it is a fantastic little town:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ Beautiful geography!!! It is like New Zealand's Hawaii!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ Beautiful geography!!! It is like New Zealand's Hawaii!


You are so observant, that is exactly what we thought and you will be surprised to hear that Auckland's west coast beaches also look as if they are in Hawaii 


*Auckland - The world's best kept SECRET - Part A *


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Auckland - The world's best kept SECRET - Part B *


----------



## Marky Mark

*.................*

...............:bow:


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Stunning pics. My compliments.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Love it!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Marky Mark said:


> ...............:bow:


Thanks Marky, you bowing down is the ultimate compliment 




MonsieurAquilone said:


> Stunning pics. My compliments.


Thank you and thank you !!




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Love it!


Thanks mate


*Auckland - The world's best kept SECRET - Part C *


----------



## Marky Mark

*Yes my Husband gets excited to !*

:lol:....... was meant to be the ultimate Compliment :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing photos


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

WOW! One picture caught my attention... Indoor artwork displays. What building is that? Art museum?


----------



## Brisbaner21

There is something good around every corner in Auckland!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Marky Mark said:


> :lol:....... was meant to be the ultimate Compliment :cheers:


Lol :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> Amazing photos


Thank you Christos




CrazyAboutCities said:


> WOW! One picture caught my attention... Indoor artwork displays. What building is that? Art museum?


It is The EDGE, New Zealand’s leading performing arts, commercial entertainment and convention facility, and a central feature of Auckland’s Aotea Quarter. 




Brisbaner21 said:


> There is something good around every corner in Auckland!


Especially in the nooks and crannies 



*Meet you @ the Waterfront*


----------



## christos-greece

Nice waterfront pics


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

christos-greece said:


> Nice waterfront pics


Syddles says thank you very much


----------



## Aaron W

Damn he has great arms.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Aaron W said:


> Damn he has great arms.


:lol: Syd likes to keep his audience happy. 


*South|East Auckland*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Hello Darlings - Part i*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Hello Darlings - Part ii*


----------



## Marky Mark

*Now all Auckland needs is Versace ....and she set LOL*

Great Photos ...more nice Arms ........Auckland has some super Laneways or Narrow Streets that could compare with Melbourne if they were re- zoned just for the Cafes , Shopes and People ............? :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Hello Darlings - Part iii*


----------



## Bori427

Wow great pictures!


----------



## Shezan

very artistic kay:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Shezan said:


> very artistic kay:


Yeah, Waiheke Island boasts a large artsy fartsy population  Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Idyllic Auckland - Waiheke Island - Part 2*


*Waiheke Sculpture Trail ..... Continued*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Idyllic Auckland - Waiheke Island - Part 3*


*The Island*




























































































































































*Heading back to Auckland City*


----------



## DML2

Sehr gut.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

DML2 said:


> Sehr gut.


Vielen Dank :cheers:


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Look at all that bronzed skin!
Lovely!


----------



## Deanb

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Not a chance......


were u kiddin?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

KIWIKAAS said:


> Look at all that bronzed skin!
> Lovely!


Bronze is the new black  Syddles says thanks for the comment KK.




Deanb said:


> were u kiddin?


Yes :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*The Passing Parade - Part 1*


*Louis Vuitton Pacific Series 2009*


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing photos


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Lovely photos of the sailing. I also know that the Queen Street Louis Vuitton store has installed a small gallery with really nice sailing photos.

Great to see competitive sailing back in the city!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

christos-greece said:


> Amazing photos


You are too kind, thanks you.




MonsieurAquilone said:


> Lovely photos of the sailing. I also know that the Queen Street Louis Vuitton store has installed a small gallery with really nice sailing photos.
> 
> Great to see competitive sailing back in the city!


Thanks for the comment MA and for the info regarding the pics at the LV store, Syd needs no excuse to pop in there


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Be Scene*









































































































































































































*Happy Chinese New Year*


----------



## Bristol Mike

Awesome show! Awesome show! Lovely piccies all round.


----------



## Quall

Amazing pics! What a splendid city.

Very happy to see this thread is still going!


----------



## ZEALand

Wow, I love this latest set  The details and angles are great  
P.S give my best wishes to Sydney please Craig.


----------



## DML2

*******


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Bristol Mike said:


> Awesome show! Awesome show! Lovely piccies all round.


Syd says thanks and hi, good to see that you are still going strong 




Quall said:


> Amazing pics! What a splendid city.
> 
> Very happy to see this thread is still going!


Thank you, it has been going for two years now and should be going for another two  Thanks for the comment.




ZEALand said:


> Wow, I love this latest set  The details and angles are great
> P.S give my best wishes to Sydney please Craig.


Thanks mate, Syddles sends hugs and greetings.




DML2 said:


> *******


 Thanks.


----------



## christos-greece

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


Awesome photos


----------



## Dezz

Marco Polo said:


> This place is hot!!! this place is cool!!! Thanks for sharing. Visited once a few years ago and loved it.
> 
> PS. Read the article. Netherlands? I think it is a joke! I have been living here for the last 6 years due to my work, and sorry but there are very few positive things I can say. The weather sucks, the food is awful, people are super selfish, pushy and materialistic, the language sounds pretty ugly, and everywhere you go it is so crowded (17.5 million people squeezed into this post-stamp place). No wonder they all escape into prostitution, drugs and euthanasia...


You should visit South-Limburg, a beautiful place with green hills and lovely villages


----------



## Neitzsche

Fab photos as usual Syd. Lovely to see some stunners of Mt Eden. That's the neighborhood where I grew up and I love the place.


----------



## christos-greece

This place is really hot and cool indeed  :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Marky Mark said:


> But its not over yet ....several Local fires today ....all a bit close for comfort hno:


We hope that things are returning back to as "normal" as can be 




christos-greece said:


> Beautiful photos indeed kay:


Thank you and thank you for all your comments, much appreciated 



christos-greece said:


> This place is really hot and cool indeed  :cheers:


Yeah it is hot but unfortunately every second brings us closer to Winter  




Neitzsche said:


> Fab photos as usual Syd. Lovely to see some stunners of Mt Eden. That's the neighborhood where I grew up and I love the place.


Thanks mate, we also love Mt Eden, it is very quaint and always improving :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*AUCKLAND SUBURB - GRAFTON - PART 1*


----------



## christos-greece

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Yeah it is hot but unfortunately every second brings us closer to Winter


I think winter is too far away from Auckland...


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

christos-greece said:


> I think winter is too far away from Auckland...


I wish that was the case, luckily we don't have the severe winters of parts of Europe or North America. The average temperature is 14 degrees Celsius but it rains alot during winter. All necessary for our lush and green environment :cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> I wish that was the case, luckily we don't have the severe winters of parts of Europe or North America. The average temperature is 14 degrees Celsius but it rains alot during winter. All necessary for our lush and green environment :cheers:


I like nice cold, but dry winters. Nothing quite like frosty, crunchy grass to walk on.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*AUCKLAND SUBURB - GRAFTON - PART 2*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Svartmetall said:


> I like nice cold, but dry winters. Nothing quite like frosty, crunchy grass to walk on.


Each to their own mate, diversity makes life all the more interesting :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Very beautiful houses in this area ^^ Mr_kiwi  great! with gardens especially


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

christos-greece said:


> Very beautiful houses in this area ^^ Mr_kiwi  great! with gardens especially


I have to agree, there are some very quaint cottages there but many were bulldozed during the 60's and 70's to make way for the medical school. I can only describe it as the rape of Grafton. Very, very sad indeed hno:

Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*AUCKLAND SUBURBS - WESTERN BAYS*


*1. FREEMAN'S BAY - PART A*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*AUCKLAND SUBURBS - WESTERN BAYS*


*2. ST.MARY'S BAY*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*AUCKLAND SUBURBS - WESTERN BAYS*


*1. FREEMAN'S BAY - PART B*


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Such beautiful architecture. I like how the modern is captured with the less modern in the set - at least, that's how I see it.  Good job!


----------



## Howdy

Great photos. I really like Auckland's inner suburbs - probably my favourite aspect of the city.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

MonsieurAquilone said:


> Such beautiful architecture. I like how the modern is captured with the less modern in the set - at least, that's how I see it.  Good job!


It is beautiful, thanks for the great comment MA. Syddles sends his love and hopes that you are well and nearly married 




Howdy said:


> Great photos. I really like Auckland's inner suburbs - probably my favourite aspect of the city.


We have to agree, Auckland has so much going for it right now in terms of quaint "village" suburbs AND the good news is that they just keep getting better  We love the suburbs along Tamaki Drive (Mission Bay, Kohimarama and especially St Heliers), we adore Birkenhead, Northcote Point and Devonport, recently we began to appreciate Takapuna (most of all Takapuna Beach Cafe), all time favourites include Ponsonby, Freeman's Bay, K Road (the side closest to Queen Sreet - Cross Street and Beresford square is shaping up really well), Parnell, Newmarket (especially Nuffield and Teed Streets), Remuera, Mount Eden and Kingsland. Once Howick gets rid of those plastic flowers in the baskets then it will also be a part of our "must see" list


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*AUCKLAND SUBURBS - NORTH SHORE*


*1. DEVONPORT*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

AUCKLAND DAWN


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Grey Lynne is seem like very nice neighborhood to live in. How far Grey Lynne from downtown Auckland?


----------



## Svartmetall

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Grey Lynne is seem like very nice neighborhood to live in. How far Grey Lynne from downtown Auckland?


Grey Lynn (not Lynne) is around 3.6km as the crow flies from the direct centre of Auckland. It's an okay neighbourhood, its greatest attribute are the old villas in the area. As for actually living there, I've never been a huge fan of the western suburbs around Grey Lynn or Westmere. Head slightly further north to Herne Bay or St Mary's Bay are nicer (and further away from the motorway and main traffic routes).


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Parisian Girl said:


> Awesome photos in this thread! Thx :cheers1: Would love to visit NZ some day.


Thank you Parisian Girl  I am afraid that Auckland pales in comparison to Paris (lucky girl) but then again we are a very young and small city. We have a huge circle of friends who are from Paris and they have decided to call Auckland home. Great for us because there are many great French deli's and Pâtisseries opening in Auckland.

You will have a fantastic holiday here, come in Summer :cheers: Thanks for the comment.




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Grey Lynne is seem like very nice neighborhood to live in. How far Grey Lynne from downtown Auckland?


Three years ago Grey Lynn was only starting to come to life. Within those 3 years the suburb has reinvented itself and is still doing so (when we just arrived in Auckland we went walking through the suburb and we were not impressed - recently we did the same and we were blown away, the change is mind-boggling). 

It reminds me of many areas in Melbourne - BoHo chic. There isn't one street that doesn't have a villa or cottage being restored to its former glory, industrial buildings are being converted into design show-rooms, fantastic boutiques and edgy cafes.

The area closer to Ponsonby Road is especially popular now - Design stores such as Matisse, Netti & Gee, Indice, Design Denmark and Katalog are restoring old warehouses and turning them into BoHo chic show rooms. The Art Galleries are catching on which in turn brings chic cafes (See pics below) If and when Soho Square is built, the ripple effect will be a tidal wave and I think that the people in the know have got wind of this and they are already flocking to the area.

A friend of ours is a famous artist and she has just recently sold her Parnell apartment (Parnell is very upmarket and very chi-chi) so that she can get a villa in Grey Lynn .... needless to say that she was shocked to find out that a fixer-upper will cost her $700 000.00 :nuts:. Needless to say that she is not a happy girl.

Grey Lynn is an inner city suburb (approx. 3 kilometres from the city centre) rubbing shoulders with some of Auckland's quaintest and most fashionable suburbs i.e. Ponsonby, Freeman's Bay, St Mary's Bay, Herne Bay and Westmere .... homes that take your breath away and the views are incredible.

I hope that answers your questions and thanks for the comment. The following pics will give you an idea, enjoy. 




Svartmetall said:


> Grey Lynn (not Lynne)


Thanks for that :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*AUCKLAND SUBURB - GREY LYNN (GAY LYNN)* - Part 3











































































































































































Part 4 to follow soon.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*Grey Lynn Borders (Northern border not on the map is Ponsonby Road)*


----------



## DML2

Funny how the shitty suburbs become some of the most expensive. Gentrification... 

Keep the photos coming :banana:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

DML2 said:


> Funny how the shitty suburbs become some of the most expensive. Gentrification...
> 
> Keep the photos coming :banana:


So true DML2, who would have thought that Freeman's Bay and Ponsonby were the poorest suburbs in Auckland during the 19th and early 20th Century. Now only the select few can afford a home there 

Kingsland is another prime example, we went there a couple of weeks ago but didn't have our cameras ready, it is also changing rapidly and even more changes will take place for the Rugby World Cup 2011.

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Wow I'm glad Grey Lynn is improving a lot recently. They did great job fixing up this suburb. That reminds me of Belleve but not exactly same as Grey Lynn. 

Bellevue is just across Lake Washington from Seattle. Bellevue was sleepy bedroom community until just few years ago. Bellevue became an urban center with its own skyline already. Bellevue is one of Seattle's most expensive suburbs including home to some world's richest people (Bill Gates and Paul Allen). Right now, Bellevue is what some people would call Seattle's second downtown. 

Here is the picture of Bellevue, so you guys can get some ideas what Bellevue looks like. That picture is not mine.










Is Grey Lynn will stay suburb or will become an urban center like Bellevue someday?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*AUCKLAND SUBURB - GREY LYNN (GAY LYNN)* - Part 4


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Wow I'm glad Grey Lynn is improving a lot recently. They did great job fixing up this suburb. That reminds me of Belleve but not exactly same as Grey Lynn.
> 
> Bellevue is just across Lake Washington from Seattle. Bellevue was sleepy bedroom community until just few years ago. Bellevue became an urban center with its own skyline already. Bellevue is one of Seattle's most expensive suburbs including home to some world's richest people (Bill Gates and Paul Allen). Right now, Bellevue is what some people would call Seattle's second downtown.
> 
> Here is the picture of Bellevue, so you guys can get some ideas what Bellevue looks like. That picture is not mine.
> 
> Is Grey Lynn will stay suburb or will become an urban center like Bellevue someday?


WOW, that is a city in it's own right  Thanks for that mate. Grey Lynn is a heritage protected area and most Aucklander's are anti high-rise and very, very, very protective. 

A shame I know but I am also glad that our historical suburbs are protected from rampant redevelopment. The suburbs in question retain their character and it is important that Auckland doesn't lose the only bit of history that it has, after all, New Zealand is one of the youngest countries on Earth.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> WOW, that is a city in it's own right  Thanks for that mate. Grey Lynn is a heritage protected area and most Aucklander's are anti high-rise and very, very, very protective.
> 
> A shame I know but I am also glad that our historical suburbs are protected from rampant redevelopment. The suburbs in question retain their character and it is important that Auckland doesn't lose the only bit of history that it has, after all, New Zealand is one of the youngest countries on Earth.


I can see that. I noticed few pictures from you... Few Auckland suburbs do have few high rises too.


----------



## Parisian Girl

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Thank you Parisian Girl  I am afraid that Auckland pales in comparison to Paris (lucky girl) but then again we are a very young and small city. We have a huge circle of friends who are from Paris and they have decided to call Auckland home. Great for us because there are many great French deli's and Pâtisseries opening in Auckland.
> 
> You will have a fantastic holiday here, come in Summer :cheers: Thanks for the comment.


You're welcome, Mr_kiwi_fruit.  Thank you for such warm invitation and the great info, too. Sounds awesome! Will definitely get down your way some day and check things out. I've heard a great deal about how spectacularly beautiful NZ countryside/cities are and as I am a big nature lover, I am dying to see it for myself. :cheers1:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> I can see that. I noticed few pictures from you... Few Auckland suburbs do have few high rises too.


Very few suburbs have high-rises and I think that there is a drive to change that but the city authorities are in for a rough ride :lol:

Suburbs like Takapuna, Manukau City, Ponsonby and Remuera have high-rises and I am hoping that areas like Takapuna, Albany and Manukau City keep building skywards. Here's to that notion :cheers:




Parisian Girl said:


> You're welcome, Mr_kiwi_fruit.  Thank you for such warm invitation and the great info, too. Sounds awesome! Will definitely get down your way some day and check things out. I've heard a great deal about how spectacularly beautiful NZ countryside/cities are and as I am a big nature lover, I am dying to see it for myself. :cheers1:


Always a great pleasure and I can guarantee that you will love Aotearoa (Maori name for NZ). Keep in touch.


----------



## Parisian Girl

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Always a great pleasure and I can guarantee that you will love Aotearoa (Maori name for NZ). Keep in touch.


Thx a bunch, will do. :cheers1:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*HERE AND THERE*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ I really like that yellow high rise on your first picture of above here. Do you have more pictures of that building? I think it is very classy building.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ I really like that yellow high rise on your first picture of above here. Do you have more pictures of that building? I think it is very classy building.


We shall dig through the archives and see what we can dig up - just for ya


----------



## christos-greece

That yellow high rise building is very nice indeed :cheers:


----------



## Gea

ha ha, Croatian squares :hi:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> We shall dig through the archives and see what we can dig up - just for ya


Aww thanks! :hug:


----------



## Dallas star

Nice pictures.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Dallas star said:


> Nice pictures.


Thanks mate :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*VERTICAL - PART 1*


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great piccies!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*VERTICAL - PART 2*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*VERTICAL - PART 3*


----------



## Guest

*Launch Issue # 1|04*










*09 APRIL 2009 - 15°C (Thursday, 12:00) Partly cloudy with ocassional showers*

*NEWSFLASH: ...... THE BIRDCAGE IS ON THE MOVE*​







*An historic 19th century landmark will be moved from its foundations to allow for construction of the $430 million Victoria Park tunnel project. The Birdcage Hotel, built in the mid-1880s, will be moved 50 metres up Franklin Rd from its current position. Work on the tunnel is scheduled to start next January, but a moving date for the hotel has not yet been confirmed. Architect Richard Reid has put forward a proposal that would give the hotel more prominence once the project is complete. His plans show the Birdcage having pride of place on top of the completed tunnel, with an open space area and tables and chairs outside. The tunnel is due to be completed in 2014.*

*THE DAY IN PICTURES ....... H2O*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^
Welcome Back baby!! What a fab idea for your thread. Very original and a first for the urban showcase! Keep it coming.......


----------



## Bristol Mike

Welcome back my friend - great to see you back again and amazing new set of pictures. Look forward to seeing more and btw, is that hail in the last picture?


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> ^^
> Welcome Back baby!! What a fab idea for your thread. Very original and a first for the urban showcase! Keep it coming.......


Thanks cupcake  Just thought that it is time for something a little "different" :cheers:




Bristol Mike said:


> Welcome back my friend - great to see you back again and amazing new set of pictures. Look forward to seeing more and btw, is that hail in the last picture?


Thanks mate  I have been keeping an eye on your thread and it is FAB ! Yes, you are correct, that is hail. The downpour lasted a minute but it was spectacular :cheers:


----------



## Neitzsche

Great to see your return to the SSC boards Syd.


----------



## Dazzle

Welcome back Sydney.
Knew you would be back sooner or later! :wink2: :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Neitzsche said:


> Great to see your return to the SSC boards Syd.


Thanks mate  How have you been ?



Dazzle said:


> Welcome back Sydney.
> Knew you would be back sooner or later! :wink2: :cheers:


Thank you  I don't know for how long but I will enjoy what ever time I have here and stay in the Urban Showcase forum  ... are you still in Auckland ? I thought that you might pop over to Ireland ....


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 2|04*










*10 APRIL 2009 - 18°C (Friday, 14:00) Partly cloudy with ocassional showers*

*NEWSFLASH: ......... WATERFRONT DREAMS REVIVED*​







*Auckland's local body reform has revived prospects for a showcase waterfront to boost the city's international competitiveness. Aspiring Super City mayor John Banks is backing calls for an "iconic" convention centre on the Bledisloe Wharf site, once earmarked for a waterfront stadium. Government plans to maximise the economic benefits of the 2011 Rugby World Cup foundered on port company and regional council opposition and public fears of a white elephant on a prime waterfront spot. The move to a single council gives greater leverage to upgrade the waterfront east of Princes Wharf, an area under port control. An eyecatching waterfront centre would put Auckland on the lucrative international conventions circuit. Heart of the City's Alex Swney is pushing for a signature building - a convention centre or arts venue - on the Bledisloe to "bookend" the city basin at the foot of Queen St. A facility could be combined with a new cruise ship terminal.*

*GOOD FRIDAY - PART I*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 2|04*










*10 APRIL 2009 - 18°C (Friday, 14:00) Partly cloudy with ocassional showers*

*EVENT: THE LIVING ROOM PROJECT 2009*​







*Living Room brings a fantastic mix of international and local artists, dancers and spoken word poets to the streets of the CBD from 19 to 26 April. This free eight-day programme of contemporary creative events, installations and performances reflects the evolving character of Auckland's CBD by exploring the concepts of belonging, migration and identity. Living Room is Auckland City Council's free annual public arts programme, one of many projects supporting the vitality and attractiveness of the CBD. For more information visit: http://www.aucklandcity.govt.nz/whatson/events/livingroom/default.asp*

*GOOD FRIDAY - PART II*


----------



## KIWIKAAS

hello there Sydney!
Haven been checking out your pics regularly as posted by MrKF. Nice to see you posting them in person.


----------



## Dazzle

SYDNEY said:


> Thank you  I don't know for how long but I will enjoy what ever time I have here and stay in the Urban Showcase forum  ... are you still in Auckland ? I thought that you might pop over to Ireland ....


Yes still in Auckland. Actually sold up in Ponsonby.
Moving to the Shore soon but going to Ireland in August for a visit.
Still around...a little bit like you!


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 2|04*










*10 APRIL 2009 - 18°C (Friday, 14:00) Partly cloudy with ocassional showers*

*NEWSFLASH: ........ WATERFRONT EVENTS CENTRE A STEP CLOSER*​







*Councillors have proposed bringing forward the completion date of the marine events centre. With the revised timeframes, it is hoped the centre can be ready for Rugby World Cup 2011. The marine events centre, planned for the Halsey Street extension wharf, is part of the vision of a revitalised CBD waterfront. The building's preliminary design has been endorsed by the council's urban design panel, and resource consents have been submitted. Councillor Aaron Bhatnagar, chairperson of the City Development Committee, says opening the centre earlier than originally planned will allow the city to continue to attract and retain key events. There will also be significant economic benefits. "The decision will provide much-needed activity and jobs for the construction industry in the short-term and economic benefits through tourism in the longer term. This demonstrates our commitment to balance affordable progress with developing the city," says Mr Bhatnagar.*

*GOOD FRIDAY - PART III*


----------



## Guest

KIWIKAAS said:


> hello there Sydney!
> Haven been checking out your pics regularly as posted by MrKF. Nice to see you posting them in person.


Hey Bruce - how are you mate ? Married yet ?  That is so kind of you and very, very kind of Craigy to post my pics - it drove him bananas :nuts:




Dazzle said:


> Yes still in Auckland. Actually sold up in Ponsonby.
> Moving to the Shore soon but going to Ireland in August for a visit.
> Still around...a little bit like you!


WOW, you are so lucky to sell - well done. I am very happy for you  Beaumont Quarter (that is us) won the arbitration case and now we aren't sure whether or not to hold on or to sell hno: We love our house but we will save so much if we just lease ..... then we can travel more and I can play "dress up" more often :lol:

Are your plans finalised for Ireland ?


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 2|04*










*10 APRIL 2009 - 18°C (Friday, 14:00) Partly cloudy with ocassional showers*

*EVENT: .................. AUCKLAND ART FAIR*​







*New Zealand's premier visual arts event returns to Viaduct Harbour from 1 to 3 May to bring you what's current in contemporary Trans-Tasman art. Artists and their galleries will present fresh, current work, in 40 solo and curated exhibitions, a sculpture court and a commissioned installation. The fair provides an opportunity for artists and audiences to engage in conversation, side by side with a full public programme, including twice daily public lectures and panel discussions, guided tours and artist talks. For more information go to: http://www.aucklandartfair.co.nz/*

*GOOD FRIDAY - PART IV*


----------



## KIWIKAAS

SYDNEY said:


> Hey Bruce - how are you mate ? Married yet ?  That is so kind of you and very, very kind of Craigy to post my pics - it drove him bananas :nuts:


Hey sexy. No, not married. Still single but certainly not free 
I have a wonderful Portugese girfriend who never fails to bring me to a heavenly state.
Loved the bum chairs Sydney. Were they fashioned around the real article?
Oh, and you made a great Queen Vic the 1st:cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Welcome back, Sydney! Knew you would come back! Great pictures!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great shots as usual mate. Thanks for the compliment about my thread though I see yours is amazing too! I didn't realise you get such April showers too . Look forward to more shots.


----------



## DML2

:rock::righton::rock: Welcome Back :rock::righton::rock:


----------



## ZEALand

Yeah it's good to see you back Sydney  It's been great to still get your photos through Craig, but it is better to get them straight from you.


----------



## Guest

KIWIKAAS said:


> Hey sexy. No, not married. Still single but certainly not free
> I have a wonderful Portugese girfriend who never fails to bring me to a heavenly state.
> Loved the bum chairs Sydney. Were they fashioned around the real article?
> Oh, and you made a great Queen Vic the 1st:cheers:


I am very happy for, you deserve somebody good to keep you in a heavenly state  Regarding the bum chairs: thanks, it was a gamble which paid off in the long run. The old folk loved them and kept "feeling" them :lol: I was born to be royalty :lol:




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Welcome back, Sydney! Knew you would come back! Great pictures!


Aaaah thanks mate. Old habits die hard  How are things with you ?




Bristol Mike said:


> Great shots as usual mate. Thanks for the compliment about my thread though I see yours is amazing too! I didn't realise you get such April showers too . Look forward to more shots.


I meant every word that I said and you are more than welcome mate. Also, thanks for being such a loyal supporter. I appreciate it :cheers: 




DML2 said:


> :rock::righton::rock: Welcome Back :rock::righton::rock:


Now that's a welcome worthy of a rock star  Thanks mate, how have you been ?




ZEALand said:


> Yeah it's good to see you back Sydney  It's been great to still get your photos through Craig, but it is better to get them straight from you.


You are way to kind Sweety  Now Craigy can concentrate on his thread and I can keep him busy in other ways


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 3|04*










*11 APRIL 2009 - 18°C (Saturday, 14:00) Partly cloudy with ocassional showers*

*NEWSFLASH:
IAN FERGUSON PLANS WHITEWATER COURSE*​







*Olympian kayaker Ian Ferguson is bringing whitewater rafting and kayaking to South Auckland in a world-first facility. Four-times Olympic gold winner Ferguson, 56, will run the whitewater course - his brainchild - with his two sons, fellow Olympian kayaker Steven and Alan. Expected to open in time for the 2011 Rugby World Cup, it will adjoin the TelstraClear Pacific events centre, roughly halfway between Auckland City and Auckland International Airport. About 1.7 million tourists drive past the location every year. The world's first whitewater facility in an urban centre, it will comprise two horseshoe rivers fed by a pond at the base. One river will be professional grade and the other will be suitable for school groups and beginners. The target markets are tourists, recreational users, professional athletes and corporate and school groups. Ferguson said it would allow students to learn river skills in a safe, controlled environment. The facility will be environmentally friendly, with the pond refilled with rainwater run-off and cleaned using ultraviolet technology. The course is the first stage of a $60 million project spearheaded by the Counties Manukau Pacific Trust, the non-profit body behind the successful event centre. An art gallery, exhibition centre and cultural experience will be developed later.*

*AUCKLAND SUBURB, NEWMARKET - PART I*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 3|04*










*11 APRIL 2009 - 18°C (Saturday, 14:00) Partly cloudy with ocassional showers*

*NEWSFLASH:
50 SMOKING STATIONS WORKING WELL*​







*Over the past two years 50 Smokin Stations have been installed by the Newmarket Business Association. The stainless steel outdoor cigarette receptacles are regularly cleaned and emptied by Newmarket’s street cleaners. “Working with Keep New Zealand Beautiful, Smokin Stations, and the Auckland City Council, this pilot programme has been a huge success and has encouraged other town centres to install these very effective ashtrays,” says Cameron Brewer of the Newmarket Business Association. The association says official estimates show the 50 Smokin Stations have collected 1.3 million butts in the past 26 months.*

*AUCKLAND SUBURB, NEWMARKET - PART II*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 3|04*










*11 APRIL 2009 - 18°C (Saturday, 14:00) Partly cloudy with ocassional showers*

*NEWSFLASH:
PHASE 1 OF NEWMARKET'S UPGRADE IS COMPLETE*​







*Mr Banks thanked the local businesses for their co-operation and patience during the works. He acknowledged the craftsmanship of the contractors who installed over 30,000 bluestone pavers as well as basalt street gardens and stonewalls. New and brighter lights have also been added, as well as street furniture. This is an amazing transformation when you consider the state of the old footpaths which were laid by the former Newmarket Borough Council in the 1980s. Newmarket is the fashion capital of New Zealand, and we now have first-class pedestrian amenities we can be proud of.*

*AUCKLAND SUBURB, NEWMARKET - PART III*


----------



## Bristol Mike

No problem at all mate, it's such a pleasure gazing at so many wonderful pictures of such a beautiful and really quite different city to Brstol here in the UK. Happy Easter


----------



## harsh1802

^^ Nice pics there mate! Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> No problem at all mate, it's such a pleasure gazing at so many wonderful pictures of such a beautiful and really quite different city to Brstol here in the UK. Happy Easter


Aaaah thanks  and a Happy Easter to you. Did you pig-out on chocolate ? I am on rations now, when you reach 40 you have to watch the waist line 




harsh1802 said:


> ^^ Nice pics there mate! Thanks!


Thank you, you are very kind


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

I love these random shots!!! :cheers:

Sydney, I tried to msg you but its won't working. I dunno why.


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> I love these random shots!!! :cheers:
> 
> Sydney, I tried to msg you but its won't working. I dunno why.


Thanks baby-shoes  I turned my message system off, I got the exterminators in to fumigate due to the fact that I had some buzzards annoying the living daylights out of me. I think that their will to live is gone and it should be safe to switch it back on now :lol: .... consider it done.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 4|04*










*12 APRIL 2009 - 20°C (Sunday, 09:00) Partly cloudy*

*NEWSFLASH:
NEW KOPU BRIDGE FOR THE COROMANDEL PENINSULA*​







*The existing one-lane bridge built in 1927-28 remains structurally sound, but does not have the capacity to cope with peak flows during holiday periods without causing significant delays. A modern, two-lane bridge will be constructed immediately upstream from the existing bridge with separate cycle and pedestrian facilities. The new bridge will improve traffic capacity, reduce delays and meet modern safety and structural standards. Construction is scheduled to start in July 2009. For more information and images please refer to: http://www.transit.govt.nz/projects/kopubridge/gallery/photos/ *

*AUCKLAND FERRY RIDE
FROM AUCKLAND TO COROMANDEL TOWN - PART I*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 4|04*










*12 APRIL 2009 - 20°C (Sunday, 09:00) Partly cloudy*

*DID YOU KNOW:
PRINCE CASPIAN BRINGS NARNIA BACK TO THE COROMANDEL PENINSULA*​







*'The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian', is the sequel to 2005's 'The Lion, The Witch and the Wardrobe'. Complete with majestic bluffs, mysterious forests and lush grassy plains, both movies succeed in turning the amazing landscapes of New Zealand into the mystical world of Narnia. Both films were directed by New Zealander Andrew Adamson, director of the Academy Award winning Shrek movies, who is passionate about his homeland and the landscapes that underpin his creations. 'New Zealand gave us the magic of Narnia,' says Adamson. The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian transformed several New Zealand locations into Narnia. Mercury Bay on the Coromandel Peninsula served as the settings for scenes in which the Pevensie children took their first steps back into Narnia. One was Cathedral Cove, on the eastern shore of the peninsula, and a majestic bluff rising several hundred feet above the ocean where the siblings discover the ruins of Cair Paravel, defined by a deep river chasm book-ended by cascading waterfalls that plunge 200 feet into the glassy waters. Actress Anna Popplewell who plays Susan Pevensie says 'the water shimmered so clearly audiences won’t believe it’s real water. It appears to be an optical illusion created by VFX in post-production.' *

*AUCKLAND FERRY RIDE
FROM AUCKLAND TO COROMANDEL TOWN - PART II*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

What a gorgeous setting for any movie - makes a change from the B grade crap that we used to see being made, with the likes of Steven Segal, Nicolas Cage and Jean Claude Van Damme.


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> What a gorgeous setting for any movie - makes a change from the B grade crap that we used to see being made, with the likes of Steven Segal, Nicolas Cage and Jean Claude Van Damme.


:lol: Steven Seagal makes me want to uke:  Time to move on ...


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 4|04*










*12 APRIL 2009 - 20°C (Sunday, 09:00) Partly cloudy*

*AUCKLAND TRIVIA:
THE FERRY PUBLIC TRANSPORT SYSTEM*​







*A feature of Auckland transport is the popularity of commuting by ferry. A substantial minority of North Shore commuters avoid the chronic Harbour Bridge congestion by catching ferries from Devonport, Bayswater, Birkenhead/Northcote Point or Stanley Bay to the CBD. The ferries operate at least hourly, with longer hours of operation than many of Auckland's bus routes and railway lines. Ferries also connect the city with Rangitoto and Waiheke Islands, and Half Moon Bay and Pine Harbour (both in Manukau City). Ferries to Great Barrier Island are less regular, with four-hour passages every 1-2 days, depending on the time of the year and the weather. Regular weekend ferries operate to other islands in the Hauraki Gulf, mainly for tourism purposes. Currently, there are no ferry services on the west coast of Auckland and none are planned (there have been some historical services from Onehunga), as the city's waterfront orientation is much stronger towards the east (Waitemata Harbour) than to the west (Manukau Harbour). The main ferry operator, Fullers Group, transports around 4.2 million passengers a year on 42,010 sailings, an average of almost 100 passengers per sailing).*

*AUCKLAND FERRY RIDE
FROM AUCKLAND TO COROMANDEL TOWN - PART III*


----------



## ARTIFORT

Belles photos. It is possible that I will get a contract in Auckland and I was wondering if I can send you a private message for some questions. Merci.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

OIC u had tea and tarts with the queen! Fannytastic pictures as always! :kiss:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Please try again


I still can't msg you. 

By the way, great pictures!


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> OIC u had tea and tarts with the queen! Fannytastic pictures as always! :kiss:


Well us royals like to have "tea parties"  Thanks bebe ... iwu ! 




CrazyAboutCities said:


> I still can't msg you.
> 
> By the way, great pictures!


Oh Bugger ! that is strange, I have received a few pm's of late but not to worry, I have just sent you a pm  Let me know if you get it and thanks for leaving a comment


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Another odd thing again... I got your msg but it won't allow me to reply back. I think it is something wrong with this system but it worked with other people on here before.


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Another odd thing again... I got your msg but it won't allow me to reply back. I think it is something wrong with this system but it worked with other people on here before.


I must be jinxed  I have added you as a mate  It might help.


----------



## Gea

Excellent pics as always!
Mr kiwi fruit?


----------



## Guest

Gea said:


> Excellent pics as always!
> Mr kiwi fruit?


Thanks mate, yes that is Mr KF (sorry the pic didn't show but now I can see what you are referring to  Mr KF is my better half and husband-to-be. He was steering the ship while I was preoccupied with other matters, very sweet of him indeed. 

Thanks for leaving a comment :cheers:


----------



## Marky Mark

*Fuuuccccccckkkkk OMG*

????????? Do people know about this Bill-Board Poster ......:banana:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 7|04*










*18 APRIL 2009 - 21°C [SATURDAY, 12:00] Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

[COUNCIL] HOLDS PROMISE TO AFFORDABLE PROGRESS *







*Auckland City Council have released its draft 10-year plan balancing a commitment to affordable progress with plans to develop the city while taking into account the difficult economic circumstances. Preparing a 10-year plan, every three years, is a statutory requirement and it forms the basis for determining rates for the coming year. In our draft 10-year plan, the council is proposing to spend $3.5 billion on capital projects across the city. This will include $1.7 billion on maintaining facilities and services that the council already provides, such as libraries, swimming pools and parks; and $1.8 billion on building and acquiring new assets. The plan includes funding for projects and services in every area of the city. People can search for the projects and services happening in their area on the 10-year plan website, http://www.aucklandcity.govt.nz/council/documents/10yearplan/default.asp*

*AUCKLAND [CBD & SURROUNDS]
[NEITHER HERE NOR THERE] - PART II*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 7|04*










*18 APRIL 2009 - 21°C [SATURDAY, 12:00] Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

[Q THEATRE] GETS GO AHEAD*







*Auckland is to have a new performing arts venue, with Auckland City Council contributing $9.6 million towards Q Theatre. The new mid-sized theatre is an asset that will help enliven the arts for all Aucklanders to experience and will help our city's growing performing arts industry. The new mid-sized theatre will fill a critical gap in the city's performing arts venues by offering seating for 350 to 460 people and a flexible, multi-purpose space for innovative and contemporary performances. It will provide opportunities for residents and visitors of Auckland to enjoy innovative and contemporary performances. Q Theatre obtained a resource consent in early 2008, and construction is planned to start in 2009.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD & SURROUNDS]
[NEITHER HERE NOR THERE] - PART III*


----------



## Guest

Marky Mark said:


> ????????? Do people know about this Bill-Board Poster ......:banana:


:lol: Oh yes they do Marky, it is in Durham Lane as well .... brilliant !.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Lovely shots as usual mate, I really do love the diversity of Auckland and the well-maintained older buildings. Look forward to more as always


----------



## Gea

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks mate, yes that is Mr KF (sorry the pic didn't show but now I can see what you are referring to  Mr KF is my better half and husband-to-be. He was steering the ship while I was preoccupied with other matters, very sweet of him indeed.
> 
> Thanks for leaving a comment :cheers:


Yes,the pic was disappear under strange circumstances.:lol::lol:
Anyway,congratulations!


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

LOVE THIS PICTURE!!! One of my favorites!


----------



## Quall

A tad belated, but nice to see you're back 

Great pics as usual. :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Lovely shots as usual mate, I really do love the diversity of Auckland and the well-maintained older buildings. Look forward to more as always


Thanks Mike, most of what is left of our heritage is well maintained but there's also some neglected gems scattered about town. Lazy, careless landlords who need a good kick up the ass 




Gea said:


> Yes,the pic was disappear under strange circumstances.:lol::lol:
> Anyway,congratulations!


:lol: Yeah that was rather strange  Thanks for the well wishes mate. 




CrazyAboutCities said:


> LOVE THIS PICTURE!!! One of my favorites!


Thanks JABS  Now I know what gets you going 




Quall said:


> A tad belated, but nice to see you're back
> 
> Great pics as usual. :cheers:


Thank you and thank you  It is gr8 to be doing what I love so much :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 8|04*










*[19 APRIL 2009] - 19°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

[ROUKAI LANE] AUCKLAND'S NEWEST LANE*







*Auckland is celebrating the opening of the city's newest lane, Roukai Lane. “Roukai Lane is done out in a European style with a fireplace and plantings,” says Mr Cockram. The cobbled lane features Cuban style bar Racket, coffee shop Contra and wine bar Agents & Merchants which boasts a wine-list with 200 varieties of win. Design-oriented homewares retailer Nood, which currently occupies a central Auckland spot at 20 Beaumont Street, has just signed up to lease Britomart store space. “Everything is happening on time, as planned, and with a lot of hard work, we expect to make huge progress this year,” says Mr Cockram. “With retailers like Nood, we are keeping the lights on at Britomart.” For more informations please visit: http://www.britomart.org/index.php/discover/building/roukai_lane.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD & SURROUNDS]
[BITS & PIECES] - PART I*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 8|04*










*[19 APRIL 2009] - 19°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

MORE PEOPLE VISIT [VECTOR ARENA] THAN MADISON SQUARE GARDEN*







*Two years into its run, ticket sales for the first quarter at Auckland’s Vector Arena are outperforming even the famed Madison Square Garden in New York. In the latest list of first quarter ticket sales at the 50 top arenas around the globe from concert information provider Pollstar, Vector comes in at #17, beating Madison Square Garden in ticket sales by more than 1500, with 95,373 sales in the first three months of the year. The biggest band of the year so far has been the Kings Of Leon, who last month scored the arena’s highest ever single night attendance figure, with 11,940 tickets sold. Over the two years since it first opened its doors, Vector Arena has seen its attendance reach 800,000 over 220 event days, with 87 concerts, including family shows. While pop superstar Justin Timberlake has the record for highest multiple night attendance at the arena, drawing 35,000 fans to his shows in November 2007, the venue has also hosted successful shows in recent months designed to appeal to other demographics than the usual music fan, with The Wriggles selling 17,000 tickets and Scottish comedian Billy Connelly attracting 19,000 fans. For more information regarding upcoming performances, please visit: http://www.vectorarena.co.nz/.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD & SURROUNDS]
[BITS & PIECES] - PART II*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 9|04*










*[22 APRIL 2009] - 18°C WEDNESDAY, 14:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

DIAMOND ENCRUSTED BRACELET [HANDED IN] *







*The owner of a precious diamond bracelet that was lost on an outing wants to find the family who handed it in to thank them. Christina Mackenzie feared she would never again see her 52-diamond bracelet, which her late mother had helped her buy, after losing it in Auckland's Cornwall Park on Saturday, The New Zealand Herald reported. Mrs Mackenzie and her family retraced their steps the following day in a vain attempt to find the valuable piece of jewellery and told park authorities about the loss. Later that day a visitor information centre staff member called to say a family had found it and handed it in. Mrs Mackenzie picked it up and would now love to know who to thank. "That wonderful family's honesty has brought a lot of joy and relief," she said.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[DETAILS] - PART I*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 9|04*










*[22 APRIL 2009] - 18°C WEDNESDAY, 14:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

[EDEN PARK] AHEAD OF SCHEDULE*







*Eden Park's multi-million dollar face-lift is operating ahead of schedule, with Rugby World Cup officials saying the playing arena will be a major success of the 2011 tournament. Construction began last year on the contentious redevelopment of the ground. "People have an impression of Eden Park that in some cases isn't particularly positive. They will see something completely different in 2011 and they can be proud of it." "This is an opportunity for this country to showcase ourselves to the global media that will be present and to the visitors that will be welcomed". For further information please visit: http://www.eprb.co.nz/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=30&Itemid=49*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[DETAILS] - PART II*


----------



## goschio

Auckland looks really stunning. Its always hard to imagine for me that a small remote island can develop so much.


----------



## Guest

eighty4 said:


> Its not lifes influences it's seeing the same scenary all the time that's uninspiring lol
> 
> I love the updates  I'll update my thread soon(if i can be bothered)


Like I said, don't let life's influences get you down  There is always something new if you just look for it  I will wait in suspenders for your updates  




christos-greece said:


> Very nice and amazing photos as always :cheers: thanks SYDNEY for posting them


Thanks mate, you are most welcome.




Bristol Mike said:


> Great shots, it's amazing how warm it still is over there even though it is the equivalent of the UK's November now. I see the autumn colours are showing now - look forward to more.


We are having amazing weather for April / May. Now and then there is a chill but it doesn't last too long. Alas, winter is coming  Thanks for the comment Mike. I will be popping over to yours as soon as I have more time. 




Quall said:


> Kinda depressing to see the leaves changing over there, though I suppose it's not that bad considering your winters are pretty mild.
> 
> Regardless of season, Auckland remains a very handsome city.


I have noticed the colours a lot more this year, they are gorgeous. It is a little sad to see summer leaving our shores but I will not complain, we have had a fantastic summer and it isn't too far away ...... roll on summer  Thanks for leaving a comment Quall, it is always a pleasure hearing from you. 




goschio said:


> Auckland looks really stunning. Its always hard to imagine for me that a small remote island can develop so much.


Imagine how shocked we were when we arrived here 4 years ago. We expected to find a tiny little city with hardly any action  How wrong we were. Thanks for the comment Goschio, don't stay scarce mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

I will be taking a break from my usual "eye on Auckland" series in order to share with you our weekend away. We based ourselves in Hamilton (which is an hour and a half drive from Auckland) and explored all the neighboring towns and villages. We had a fantastic time and our trip confirmed to us that New Zealand is Godzone.

First up is Cambridge, a village best known for its thoroughbred horse stables, which have produced many champion horses in the sports of racing and showjumping.


*CAMBRIDGE* (Population: 13 890)


----------



## Guest

Tirau is a vibrant little town set in the South Waikato amongst some of New Zealand's most fertile farmland. Three main roads pass through this small town which boasts a large variety of unique shops, cafes and restaurants, popular as a destination with both overseas tourists and passing motorists.

*TIRAU* (Population: 726)


----------



## Guest

Raglan is world famous for surfing and for it's alternative lifestyle. This is the hottest surfing mecca in NZ, if not in this part of the planet. This famous surf break, also known as The Point, is said to have the longest left hand ride in the world. Artwork is abundant in the cafes of Raglan. 

*RAGLAN* (Population: 3 500)


----------



## DML2

Where are the photos of Putaruru??!


----------



## Guest

DML2 said:


> Where are the photos of Putaruru??!


Puta .... what ? :lol:


----------



## Guest

Whether seeking to experience Maori culture, geothermal earth forces, spa rejuvenation, thrills and adventure, or any of the other natural assets such as 16 lakes, some of the world's best mountain biking trails, fantastic trout fishing and myriad forest walking tracks – Rotorua delivers it all! 

We couldn't spend much time here but we made time for a relaxing private spa (the photo will probably be rated xxx here at SSC and therefore I left it out)  

*ROTORUA* (Population: 64 473)


----------



## Guest

Hamilton is the home of ‘Late Night Double Feature Picture Show’ and the barber shop where Richard O'Brien cut hair and daydreamed from 1959 to 1964. Riff Raff is a character in the Rocky Horror Show and The Rocky Horror Picture Show movie, written by Richard O'Brien. The city is also famous for events such as the V8 street race, world rally car champs and the annual hot air balloon festival. 

*HAMILTON - PART 1* (Population: 197 300)


----------



## Guest

*HAMILTON - PART 2* (Population: 197 300)


----------



## l'eau

awesum photos:happy:


----------



## regjeex




----------



## Guest

l'eau said:


> awesum photos:happy:


Thank you mate 




regjeex said:


>


Thanks for the big smiles


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|05*










*[05 MAY 2009] - 17°C TUESDAY, 16:00 Partly Cloudy with occasional showers*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

[HOUSE PRICES] RISE 2.2%*







*Auckland property prices rose in April, the third straight month which has shown signs of more life. The average house price climbed 2.2% to NZ$502,726 from March. Sales in April “demonstrate that the housing market has found strength at its present level, and with confidence returning an increasing number of people are prepared to make buy and sell decisions.” Helping lift optimism, the central bank cut the official cash rate to a record low 2.5% last month and said rates will stay low for an extended period. Banks haven’t rushed to match the reduction by lowering mortgage rates though the outlook for a low OCR may stoke optimism mortgage borrowing costs aren’t set to rise sharply. People “would be surprised to learn that the biggest challenge facing the Auckland housing market was the scarcity of properties to sell,” Thompson said. Home sales would likely follow the typical seasonal pattern of declining through the winter months, he said.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[FADING LIGHT] - PART 1*


----------



## Sukkiri

SYDNEY said:


> *Issue # 01|05*


Damn that stuffs good


----------



## OshHisham

are they korean? ^^


----------



## Sukkiri

^^ 

Yes, but only get vegetarian though.


----------



## Guest

Sukkiri said:


> Damn that stuffs good


I have never eaten there but I always see a long que there. I shall make an attempt to taste the delights of Lorne Street


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|05*










*[05 MAY 2009] - 17°C TUESDAY, 16:00 Partly Cloudy with occasional showers*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

[FUTURISTIC] INSURANCE HOUSE*







* An insurance giant will soon move more than 700 staff into a new environmentally advanced Auckland building where Seamart once stood. The glass-clad office block at 1 Fanshawe St has been developed by Newcrest Group for IAG New Zealand and many of its brands. The building has many features to ensure low energy consumption, including treble-glazing on its northern face, double-glazing on levels two to five and underfloor air-conditioning designed not to reach ceiling areas where it is unnecessary. Rainwater will be captured from the site and building roof and used to flush toilets. An IAG spokeswoman said staff would begin shifting into the new building after June 20 and the people based there would work for different insurance brands, including State and NZI. The centre is designed to achieve the New Zealand Green Building Council five-star rating. "A design of extreme connectivity and a large number of innovative features, this is one building to marvel and one to see," the council said, citing the property's innovation, quality and low environmental impact. Ian Foy, IAG New Zealand chief executive, said the NZI Centre was "a far-sighted response to the company's commitment to reducing its environmental footprint and being a leader in sustainability".*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[FADING LIGHT] - PART 2*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|05*










*[05 MAY 2009] - 17°C TUESDAY, 16:00 Partly Cloudy with occasional showers*

*AUCKLAND[PUBLIC TRANSPORT]

COMMUTERS FLOCK TO THE [FERRIES]*







*Patronage on Pine Harbour and West Harbour ferries is riding high, as the number of trips taken aboard the services has shown significant growth in the last year. Auckland Regional Transport Authority (ARTA) General Manager, Customer Services, Mark Lambert says “The number of trips taken on ferry services between Pine Harbour and Auckland has increased by 26% in the last 12 months, and on services between West Harbour and Auckland patronage has increased by 28%. “This growth is due, in part, to new ferries introduced into service on the popular routes last year. This has allowed for increased capacity and frequency of services at peak times for the convenience of passengers. Travel to the city is quick and comfortable, with services taking just 35 minutes to travel to Auckland. “Those enjoying the tranquillity of living on the outer reaches of the Waitemata Harbour are benefiting from the ease of the commute, allowing residents to make the most of both worlds.” Mr Lambert says. For further information please visit: www.maxx.co.nz*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[FADING LIGHT] - PART 3*


----------



## Dockside

SYDNEY said:


> I would like to have 4 homes - Auckland, Wellington, Melbourne and Queenstown .... the best of everything :cheers:
> 
> How have you been ?


Life is ok at the moment, nothing much to talk about. The WFC has put on hold any plans i had to go up the property ladder at this time, it could be alot worse though so im happy....

Ive only every been to NZ once in my life and that was just the South Island sadly.
Queenstown is simply stunning with a great vibe for a town its size, i would have a holiday house there in a second if i had the cash...
In a perfect world my 4 homes would be....
1 - Darwin (apartment)
2 - Queenstown (chalet looking out over the lake.)
3 - Mt Hotham vic (my partner has a holiday house on what used to be lake Eildon, Jamieson, in Victorias highlands. But i would love to have a place smack-bang in the snow fields.)
4 - Melbourne, of course ( a penthouse or sub-penthouse in Republic or Freshwater Towers. ) :banana:

I did say in a perfect world, but for the moment ill just have to make do with Melbs inner west, its not as bad as it once used to be....

Anyway, great to see you posting again....:cheers1:


----------



## Guest

*[BIG LITTLE CITY]* campaign can be viewed *HERE*


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Awesome pictures!  I really like the picture that shows elevated highway with detailed barriers. We don't really see much of them in USA.


Thanks CAC .... I am pleased to see that they are doing something to improve the look of barren concrete. All the latest roading projects have some features like fish scales, Pohutakawa flowers, meadows etc. I of course love it. 




Dockside said:


> Life is ok at the moment, nothing much to talk about. The WFC has put on hold any plans i had to go up the property ladder at this time, it could be alot worse though so im happy....
> 
> Ive only every been to NZ once in my life and that was just the South Island sadly. Queenstown is simply stunning with a great vibe for a town its size, i would have a holiday house there in a second if i had the cash...
> In a perfect world my 4 homes would be....
> 1 - Darwin (apartment)
> 2 - Queenstown (chalet looking out over the lake.)
> 3 - Mt Hotham vic (my partner has a holiday house on what used to be lake Eildon, Jamieson, in Victorias highlands. But i would love to have a place smack-bang in the snow fields.)
> 4 - Melbourne, of course ( a penthouse or sub-penthouse in Republic or Freshwater Towers. ) :banana:
> 
> I did say in a perfect world, but for the moment ill just have to make do with Melbs inner west, its not as bad as it once used to be....
> 
> Anyway, great to see you posting again....:cheers1:


We have similar taste in cities / towns  You will like Wellington, a smaller Melbourne with a fantastic setting (but I have heard that the weather isn't too good ) - oh well, that is some minor detail 

I am glad to hear that you are well and I shall cross all fingers that you get on to that property ladder and may all your dreams come true. I wish that for everybody :cheers:


----------



## Dockside

SYDNEY said:


> We have similar taste in cities / towns  You will like Wellington, a smaller Melbourne with a fantastic setting (but I have heard that the weather isn't too good ) - oh well, that is some minor detail
> 
> I am glad to hear that you are well and I shall cross all fingers that you get on to that property ladder and may all your dreams come true. I wish that for everybody :cheers:


I have a friend who moved to Wellington (windy city), she always says good things about the place. Ive heard about the weather from my friend, frankly i love freezzzingg wind and rain so its only a plus....

Yea, one day ill move up in the world but i have no problems where i am now.
I think most of as dream of a better lifestyle, but in todays climate i feel im in a good position, many others are in a much worse situation so i shouldnt complain......

Anyway, im looking foreward to more great pics.....:cheers:


----------



## Guest

Dockside said:


> I have a friend who moved to Wellington (windy city), she always says good things about the place. Ive heard about the weather from my friend, frankly i love freezzzingg wind and rain so its only a plus....
> 
> Yea, one day ill move up in the world but i have no problems where i am now.
> I think most of as dream of a better lifestyle, but in todays climate i feel im in a good position, many others are in a much worse situation so i shouldnt complain......
> 
> Anyway, im looking foreward to more great pics.....:cheers:


Home is where the heart is and I am sure that your dream will come true but I hear what you are saying - being grateful for what you have is pure bliss. Since the Economic crises started I have become very grateful, I am extremely lucky. Thanks for the comment mate and I shall continue with my "hobby"


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 07|05*










*[15 MAY 2009] - 21°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Partly cloudy with light showers*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

[DALAI LAMA] VISIT CONFIRMED*







*The Dalai Lama Visit Trust New Zealand is pleased to confirm the dates of His Holiness the Dalai Lama's visit to New Zealand in December 2009. The Dalai Lama will give a Public Talk in Auckland at the Vector Arena on Saturday December 5th 2009 commencing at 2.00pm. His Holiness will speak on the topic of A Peaceful Mind. On Sunday December 6th the Dalai Lama will give a Public Teaching on Nagarjuna's Commentary on Bodhicitta at the Vector Arena from 10.00am to 3.30pm. Event and ticketing information can be viewed at http://www.dalailamavisit.org.nz*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[MEET ME AT THE CHANCERY] - PART 1*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 07|05*










*[15 MAY 2009] - 21°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Partly cloudy with light showers*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

[METRO LINE] FOR AUCKLAND ?*







*Australian-based international consultants, Parsons Brinckerhoff, which says it has worked on some of the world’s most significant infrastructure projects, has put forward a strategic option for a comprehensive network linking non-CBD centres and catering for non-work trips. The suggested enhancements include - A new metro line (underground heavy rail) from Manukau City to Botany to Panmure to Remuera Road to CBD to Pt Chevalier to Unitec, metro from the North Shore (Massey University to CBD) then through the CBD to Auckland University then down Dominion Road and rail from CBD to Onehunga to Airport to Puhinui. If approved we can see this up and running by 2041 - a long wait indeed*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[MEET ME AT THE CHANCERY] - PART 2*


----------



## DML2

I wondered why the town hall was blue


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 07|05*










*[15 MAY 2009] - 21°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Partly cloudy with light showers*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

[GALLERIA] RECEIVES A FACELIFT*







*With in-house stores such as Anna Sui, Bally, Bulgari, Burberry, Calvin Klein, Cartier, Celine, Chloe, Clarins, Coach, Davidoff, Dior, Dunhill, Emporio Armani, Givenchy, Godiva, Gucci, Guerlain, Harajuka Lovers, Kenzo, L'Occitane, Le Sportsac, Loewe, Louis Vuitton, Marc Jacobs, Prada, RayBan, Salvatore Ferragamo, Swarovski, Tiffany & Co, Tumi and Vera Vang, DFS Galleria is living up to its image with extensive maintenance work at its Auckland central base in the heritage-listed Customhouse building. After months of labour the scaffolding is finally coming down, and the company is staying mum on the cost of the work. The building has just been completely repainted externally and new roofing tiles have also been installed. DFS NZ senior manager of consumer marketing Rachel Beere says that the work is part of an ongoing maintenance program. “This is quite an involved process as the building has a heritage listing and as such all work must be carried out to retain the building’s overall character,” says Ms Beere. “Both the trim and exterior colours were originally carefully chosen to reflect and enhance the dignity of the building and these colours have been used once again.” Copper detailing on the top extremities of the building has also been installed. The traveller-targeted luxury retailer declined to tell NBR the name of the company performing renovations, or the cost of the work. “But you can be sure it is a substantial continuing investment in this historically important and elegant property,” Ms Beere says. The work will be completed in mid-June.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[MEET ME AT THE CHANCERY] - PART 3*


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


>


All good shots, I especially like this one. Im a bit of a fan of the BNZ building.


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> All good shots, I especially like this one. Im a bit of a fan of the BNZ building.


Thanks mate, you are a honey  Your comments always make me smile


----------



## Bristol Mike

The most recent batches are wonderful of Friday 21st May. Such a variety and I really love those autumn colours that are so evident now!


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> The most recent batches are wonderful of Friday 21st May. Such a variety and I really love those autumn colours that are so evident now!


Thanks Mike, you are too sweet mate


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 08|05*










*[17 MAY 2009] - 19°C SUNDAY, 13:00 Partly cloudy with light showers*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

[AUCKLAND] THE NEW COPENHAGEN ?*







*Auckland drivers may be forced to navigate already-congested inner city streets without signs, kerbs, road markings, crossing signals and traffic lights when a council plan to make the city more “European” and pedestrian friendly is completed. In a $60 million scheme to be rolled out during 2009-2014 with funding from rates and development contributions as part of the Ten Year Plan, Auckland’s side streets will be transformed to resemble European lanes, eliminating signs, road markings, crossing signals and traffic lights. The streets will be paved flat without kerbs to encourage intuitive driving and pedestrian freedom. Inner city streets linking main roads where many businesses are located will be given a facelift under the scheme, including the entire Fort Street area (lower Shortland St, Jean Batten Place, Fort St, Commerce St, Gore St), Elliot St, Darby St, O’Connell St, and Lorne Street. The council would like to see a significant portion of the city street redevelopment be completed by the time the Rugby World Cup rolls around in October 2011. “We want visitors to really enjoy Auckland. High quality lanes in areas where people will spend money makes Auckland a more attractive tourist destination,” said Mr Campbell-Reid. The redevelopment of Queen St improved pedestrian traffic by up to 30% on weekdays and 25% on weekends, benefitting local businesses. The Auckland CBD board approves of the concept. Chairman Connal Townsend, said it would attract investment while enhancing the city centre as a destination for people to spend time in. “Shared space has worked well overseas, and for Auckland’s city centre to compete with other international cities it’s vital we look at opportunities like this to provide an environment which is more pedestrian friendly and more attractive,” Mr Townsend said. University of Waikato associate professor in the traffic and road safety group, Samuel Charlton said that most people viewed shared space roads as visually pleasing and safer due to the lower driving speeds exercised. Public consultation on the designs will take place later this year.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURBS]
[WAITAKERES] WEST AUCKLAND SUBURBS*


----------



## Gea

Beautiful!:nuts:
Autumn is amazing in NZ.


----------



## DML2

:applause:


----------



## KIWIKAAS

Is this at the water catchment up in the Waitakeres? Very interesting


----------



## Guest

Gea said:


> Beautiful!:nuts:
> Autumn is amazing in NZ.


This year is particularly awesome - or maybe I am just noticing it for the first time  Thanks for the comment mate :cheers:




DML2 said:


> :applause:


Thanks :tyty:




KIWIKAAS said:


> Is this at the water catchment up in the Waitakeres? Very interesting


Yeah it is, it is an awesome area. How are you mate ?


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 09|05*










*[20 MAY 2009] - 18°C WEDNESDAY, 13:00 Partly cloudy with light showers*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

AUCKLAND [HARBOUR BRIDGE] TURNS 50*







*One of NZ's greatest icons, the Auckland Harbour Bridge celebrated its 50th birthday on May 30th. Over the past 50 years, more than two billion vehicles have crossed the bridge. "That number just confirms that the bridge was, is, and will remain a critical transport link for Auckland," said Wayne McDonald, the NZ Transport Agency's Regional Director for Auckland and Northland. The first cars using the bridge were tolled two shillings and six pence - around $4.70 in today's money compared with the $2 motorists currently pay to use the Northern Gateway Toll Road. In 1959, 11,200 vehicles crossed the bridge each day. The daily average count in 2009 now averages 154,000 and sometimes reaches 200,000. The Auckland Harbour Bridge is 1.2 kilometres long. It was built over four years by a team of 1000, many of them skilled workers who arrived from Britain to work on the biggest project of its time in New Zealand. The direct north/south link made a significant contribution to the development of Auckland, linking the city with a 1950s North Shore of farms and sea-side villages. The clip-ons were added in 1969; tolls were abolished in 1984; the moveable lane barrier was installed in 1990 to eliminate head-on crashes; work began last year to strengthen the clip-ons. Fifty years on, and the NZTA is now looking to the future and new ways to cross the Waitemata Harbour. Work has started with local Government partners to protect a route under the harbour for road and rail tunnels. "That won't mean the end of the bridge," Mr McDonald said. "But it does mean that alternative ways to get across the harbour will change its role. The bridge may be 50, but it still has a lot to give."*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[NEWTON] - PART 1*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 09|05*










*[20 MAY 2009] - 18°C WEDNESDAY, 13:00 Partly cloudy with light showers*

*AUCKLAND[EVENT]

[PHOTOGRAPHY] FESTIVAL*







*New Zealand's biggest visual arts festival, The Auckland Festival of Photography is taking place all over town in June. Catch work in Auckland's major galleries, project spaces, non-gallery venues and public sites from established and emerging artists and take part in creating new pieces. Photography is a master storyteller, and the festival work strives to strengthen Auckland's identity by supporting, provoking, challenging, affirming, educating and speaking directly to the city's community. More information please visit http://www.photographyfestival.org.nz/*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[NEWTON] - PART 2*


----------



## KIWIKAAS

SYDNEY said:


> Yeah it is, it is an awesome area. How are you mate ?


Had a wee look and found it on Google maps. Strangely I never drove up that route. Looks great.
Things are going well here. Yesterday was a lovely 25 degrees. Jogging and laying on the beach yesterday after work. Today rain and thunderstorms but still warm.


----------



## Guest

KIWIKAAS said:


> Had a wee look and found it on Google maps. Strangely I never drove up that route. Looks great.
> Things are going well here. Yesterday was a lovely 25 degrees. Jogging and laying on the beach yesterday after work. Today rain and thunderstorms but still warm.


It is Huia Drive, a first for us, we usually take Scenic Drive but being the little urban explorers that we are we decided to try something new and it was well worth it. Have a fab summer mate and remember the sun-block  ... in the interim I will continue to snuggle up :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 10|05*










*[24 MAY 2009] - 20°C SUNDAY, 13:00 Partly cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

NEW ZEALAND'S [NEXT TOP MODEL] HOUSE FOR SALE*







*The Auckland mansion chosen as the home for New Zealand's Next Top Model will go under the hammer. The North Shore property in Campbells Bay is valued at $4.3 million, and features an enormous master bedroom with an adjoining jacuzzi area and dancing pole. Harcourts sales consultant David Greig says the weekend open homes have attracted literally hundreds of people. He says the house was launched to the market at an invites-only party last week. Some overseas buyers are also showing an interest. Mr Greig says it is a genuine dream property, that combines sophisticated luxury with cutting edge technology and unbeatable views.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[ALBANY] - NORTH AUCKLAND - PART 1*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 10|05*










*[24 MAY 2009] - 20°C SUNDAY, 13:00 Partly cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

MAJOR TRANSPORT PROJECT FOR [EASTERN SUBURBS]*







*Work on the first stages of a major package of transport improvements for Auckland and Manukau’s eastern suburbs could begin in 2010, Manukau City Council says. The joint project between Manukau and Auckland city councils and the Auckland Regional Transport Authority (ARTA) is a $1.33 billion package of improvements to major roads, public transport, walking and cycling facilities. The committee approved a new staged approach to AMETI that will see the project developed in two packages of work, the first between 2010 - 19 and the second from 2019 - 31. The committee also recommended further investigations into a bus priority route between Pakuranga and Panmure after high-level work by ARTA showed it would be needed much sooner than previously expected. The first projects planned for Manukau are a pedestrian/cycle lane clip-on to the Panmure Bridge and interim intersection improvements at Ti Rakau Drive/Pakuranga Bridge and Pakuranga Road/Ti Rakau Drive. Public transport is a vital part of the project and ARTA’s latest work shows that we should be aiming to have a dedicated bus route between Pakuranga and Panmure by about 2016. The latest decisions on AMETI do not require any more properties than those previously identified when the route was confirmed in mid-2007. The council will be writing to affected property owners to update them on the project.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[ALBANY] - NORTH AUCKLAND - PART 2*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 11|05*










*[24 MAY 2009] - 20°C SUNDAY, 13:00 Partly cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

AUCKLAND'S [BUSINESS] ADVANTAGE*







*Opportunity, infrastructure, people-talent and lifestyle - it's all here in the Auckland region. The largest regional economy in the country, an economic powerhouse of the Asia-Pacific region, the world's gateway to New Zealand, it is the country's fastest growing region, well served by infrastructure for future business needs - utility services and telecommunications are of the highest standards and cost competitive, home to two thirds of the country's top 200 companies and nearly a quarter of the world's Fortune 500, ranked fourth best place to live in the world and New Zealand is ranked second of 155 countries for overall Ease of Doing Business, including a number one ranking for Protecting Investors by the World Bank and the least corrupt country in the World. For more information please visit http://www.aucklandplus.com/index.cfm*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[BROWN'S BAY] - HOME BASE FOR SOUTH AFRICAN IMMIGRANTS*


----------



## Milan Luka

I like this one. Is Newton a little cleaner nowadays? I remember -bout 10 years back it feeling a bit unloved.


SYDNEY said:


>


----------



## Milan Luka

Wow Browns Bay looks a real laid back suburbia. Kinda like the Mount. So does a South African feel about it though? Walking along Browns Bays quiet promenade did you feel like you were back in Cape Town? :lol:



SYDNEY;37300898.jpg[/IMG said:


>


----------



## DML2

Yay North Shore! Very nice


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> I like this one. Is Newton a little cleaner nowadays? I remember -bout 10 years back it feeling a bit unloved.


Yeah it is getting somewhere, apart from a few little pockets, many of the heritage buildings are receiving a lick of paint and the creative industry is moving in which is always a good sign.




Milan Luka said:


> Wow Browns Bay looks a real laid back suburbia. Kinda like the Mount. So does a South African feel about it though? Walking along Browns Bays quiet promenade did you feel like you were back in Cape Town? :lol:


Considering how the beach front looked 3 years ago the place is on the up. The new framework for Brown's Bay includes mixed use/high density developments all along the beach front (the town centre currently turns its back onto the beach area and instead you have car parks). It is very laid back and it does have a South African flavour (a bit 70's - 80's ... which the suburbanites love) but it is more civilised than what you would find in South Africa, no car guards, no begging street children, no hawkers, very clean, very neat and you don't have to watch your back all the time  




DML2 said:


> Yay North Shore! Very nice


:lol: Just for you mate :cheers:


----------



## philadweller

I think the city looks very pleasant but very sterile. I do not think it looks European at all.
I would not mind visiting though. New Zealand is one of the most beautiful countries in the word.


----------



## Guest

philadweller said:


> I think the city looks very pleasant but very sterile. I do not think it looks European at all.
> I would not mind visiting though. New Zealand is one of the most beautiful countries in the word.


Trust me there are areas that aren't sterile at all - I don't hate myself and therefore stay away from those areas. Yes, you are right, Auckland is not European and nor should it be - after all it is in New Zealand but in saying that there are areas in the city that have an European "feel" to them - plans are afoot to make the city more European (pedestrian friendly) and that is most welcome in my books. One must remember that Auckland is one of the youngest cities on earth (founded 1840) and so much of it's heritage was destroyed during the 70's and 80's - such a shame. 

That is the beauty of Auckland - whatever your taste you will find something in this surprisingly cosmopolitan city that will tickle you pink .... from Asian to South American to the Pacific islands .... from a sterile urban environment to a grungy urban environment .... from chi-chi to Boho .... from manicured parks to wild forests .... from city suburbs to island suburbs .... Auckland is your oyster.

I wish you well with your travel arrangements and should you require any travel tips do not hestitate to pm me ... thanks for the comment mate :cheers:

This should describe it better - enjoy


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 12|05*










*[28 MAY 2009] - 17°C THURSDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

URBAN [DESIGN] AWARD*







*Auckland City Council's upgrade of Queen Street has won a prestigious New Zealand Architecture Award for urban design from the New Zealand Institute of Architects. A flagship project for the council, the Queen Street upgrade transformed Auckland's main street into a people-friendly environment comparable to the main street of any world-class city. The upgrade included wider footpaths, safer pedestrian crossings, new artworks, high quality street furniture, improved street lighting, shorter waiting times at key intersections and new planting. As a result of the upgrade, Queen Street has seen an increase in pedestrians of 30 per cent which has led to a subsequent increase in revenue for retailers and the attraction of higher quality retailers to the strip and surrounding areas. David Jones, group manager of CBD Projects says: The Queen Street upgrade is one of a number of projects that form part of Auckland City Council's ambitious $175.5 million, 10-year programme to transform the central city's streets and open spaces. Other streets that have been successfully upgraded as part of the programme include Lorne Street, Vulcan Lane, Quay Street, Karangahape Road, Swanson Street and lower Khartoum Place. The redevelopment of Aotea Square and St Patricks Square are currently underway. The council's design champion and group manager for urban design, Ludo Campbell-Reid says: "For our leading city to compete with other international cities for jobs and investment, it's vital we look at best practice urban design initiatives and provide an environment which is more pedestrian friendly and more attractive to people," said Mr Campbell-Reid. "At the end of the day, the quality of the public realm speaks volumes about our culture, society and our attitude to civic life. It is the place where the theatre of public life is played out. The overall upgrade programme is about giving people a high quality and stylish urban environment to enjoy and relax in, while also helping attract more people to the CBD, thereby supporting CBD businesses and attracting inward investment. " Elliott Street and Darby Street, Lorne Street and Rutland Street (the library precinct), O'Connell Street, Exchange Lane, upper Khartoum Place, Kitchener Street (around the Art Gallery) and those streets in the Fort Street area will also be upgraded under this programme of funding prior to 2014. The council recently announced that is investigating the exciting urban design concept of shared space for a number of these streets and open spaces. Shared spaces typically see continuous paving across the width of a street, thereby removing kerbs and the traditional distinction between the footpath and the road. Shared spaces provide equal priority to pedestrians and vehicles and have been successfully implemented overseas where streets have been transformed into destinations that build on the character of a place and attract more people and business investment.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[ANTIQUE] - PART A*


----------



## HighRizer92

WOW that video is amazing ! :drool:
nice shots by the way


----------



## HighRizer92

one question....were did you live bevor you moved to auckland?


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 12|05*










*[28 MAY 2009] - 17°C THURSDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

DREAM DESIGN TEAM FOR [SEA + CITY] PROJECT*







*A 'dream' team made up of designers with extensive experience in waterfront projects in other cities has been named for Jellicoe Street in Auckland's Wynyard Quarter. Taylor Cullity Lethlean and Wraight and Associates will design Jellicoe Street and the Water Space, and Fearon Hay won the design competition for the first private site development, Site 14, on North Wharf. Architectus put together the overall Urban Design Framework for the Quarter and continues its work on the first Precinct Plan, which establishes a more detailed vision for the area centred around Jellicoe Street. Wynyard Quarter on Auckland's waterfront, formerly known as the Tank Farm, will be transformed in stages over the next 25 years into a harbourside community with parks and plazas, apartments, shops and offices alongside the traditional marine and fishing industries. Taylor Cullity Lethlean (Melbourne) and Wraight and Associates (Wellington) are considered specialists in waterfront and civic projects, and believe Wynyard Quarter has all the right ingredients to become a showpiece for Auckland and New Zealand. Other waterfronts Wraight and Associates have been involved with include those in Wellington, Tauranga and Dunedin, as well as the Rotorua lake front. Major urban developments Taylor Cullity Lethlean has worked on include North Terrace Redevelopment in Adelaide, Melbourne's Victoria Harbour Development, the Geelong Waterfront redevelopment, and Craigieburn Bypass. To keep up with what is happening at Jellicoe Street, please visit www.seacity.co.nz.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[ANTIQUE] - PART B*


----------



## Guest

Auckland's famous landmark - [SKY TOWER] - has a new look. A photo montage of Sky Tower's new night look can be viewed *HERE*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The Auckland's tower is really amazing during the night with those colours :cheers:


----------



## acy

Auckland is one of my few favorite cities.The skyline of Auckland is gorgeous:nuts:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Awesome pictures! 

That pictures of Albany looks like a lot of suburbs in West Coast of USA. Can you please take picture of new suburban developments if possible? I like to see what their latest suburban homes style to see if it is similar the ones in USA.


----------



## Guest

HighRizer92 said:


> WOW that video is amazing ! :drool:
> nice shots by the way


Thank you, that is very kind of you :cheers:



HighRizer92 said:


> one question....were did you live bevor you moved to auckland?


I lived in Johannesburg for a couple of years and then I moved to Cape Town where I lived for 4 years. In 2005 I moved to New Zealand - the best thing that I have ever done in my entire life (besides meeting my life-long partner) 



christos-greece said:


> ^^ The Auckland's tower is really amazing during the night with those colours :cheers:


You are right mate, it is stunning. Thanks for the comment 



acy said:


> Auckland is one of my few favorite cities.The skyline of Auckland is gorgeous:nuts:


I am glad to hear that  I was just as surprised when I saw the skyline for the first time - not bad for a city of 1.3 million people in a country of only 4.2 million people. Let's hope that the economic crises blows over so that we can develop it even further - there are approved plans for a 68 storey residential tower, a 40 storey office tower and 46 storey residential tower which will change the skyline for ever - fabulous ! :cheers: 




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Awesome pictures!
> 
> That pictures of Albany looks like a lot of suburbs in West Coast of USA. Can you please take picture of new suburban developments if possible? I like to see what their latest suburban homes style to see if it is similar the ones in USA.


Thank you  I will see what I can do for you, I will go out to Flat Bush which is Auckland's largest new "town" - that will you give you a good idea of what they are doing here. Good to hear from you again


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 07|06*










*[14 JUNE 2009] - 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 light showers, clearing*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

CITY STREETS BECOMING [FOOTPATH-FREE] ZONES*







*Auckland drivers and pedestrians will have to get to know each other a lot better as footpaths are removed from some busy city side-streets. Urban designers have won approval in principle from the city council's transport committee for developing a suite of streets into "shared space" where pedestrians will be free to roam as long as they do not unduly hold up motor traffic. Footpaths will be removed, as will parking spaces and most street signs, leaving the onus on drivers to act on visual cues and clues to nose their way carefully past pedestrians. Four thoroughfares centred on Elliott, Fort, O'Connell and Lorne Sts are being proposed for trial treatment in time for the 2011 Rugby World Cup, although the public will be consulted before the council decides whether to approve designs on a case-by-case basis and expand the concept. "The concept is all around the psychology of space, understanding that personal responsibility is something we all need to have," urban design group manager Ludo Campbell-Reid told the committee. "It is pro-pedestrians but not anti-cars. It is innovative and very much an idea around democracy - it will be a good fit with the New Zealand psyche, so we'll all grow to love it." The trial will involve these zones: Elliott St-Darby St (likely to be first), Fort St precinct, including Lower Shortland St, Jean Batten Place, Fort Lane, southern sections of Commerce and Gore Streets, Lorne St-Rutland St (in front of the city library) and O'Connell St.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
HI HO, HI HO, IT'S OFF TO [SKY TOWER] WE GO - PART 3*


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Great shots, wow!


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 08|06*










*[15 JUNE 2009] - 14°C MONDAY, 10:00 light showers, partly cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

TREES IN THE SUBURB OF HOWICK TO BE REPLACED BY [CHERRY] TREES*







*It’s not every day that Howick residents are awoken by the night-time sound of machinery working in their main street. But that’s exactly what filtered through to at least one resident when Manukau City Council contractors started removing trees and benches on Picton St. The main street’s being made over by removing the planter boxes and planting cherry trees at ground level. Howick Village Association co-ordinator Jenny Foster says the council’s reasoning is that the existing trees were dying and the planter boxes were wasting away. "Their statement was trees are better off growing in the ground, not in planter boxes where they don’t get enough food and water," she says. "They’ve chosen cherry trees because according to them they were in Howick a long time ago and they thought we’d like them back. "They’re going to be underplanted with flowering shrubs." Mrs Foster says locals worried about the missing benches and late-night work should rest easy. "At the moment you’re looking at a half-finished job," she says. The Howick Community Board endorsed doing the work at night to avoid disrupting the main street and footpath during retail hours. Mrs Foster thinks the council did an "absolutely gorgeous job" with Fencible Walk and expects the main street to get the same treatment. Council horticultural contract manager Vincent Perry says temporary seats should be in place already and all work including recobbling finished late next week.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
FROM [K] TO [A] - PART A*


----------



## Cartel

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Love these pictures! That bird is really beautiful! I have never seen this type of bird before. What kind of bird is it?


It's a NZ Heron, white faced.  We have so many different species here it was hard to remember.

Great work Sydney, loving the sets, but not the weather. hno:


----------



## Guest

JAVICUENCA said:


> Great shots, wow!


Thank you and thanks for leaving a comment :cheers:




Cartel said:


> It's a NZ Heron, white faced.  We have so many different species here it was hard to remember.
> 
> Great work Sydney, loving the sets, but not the weather. hno:


Thanks for that Cartel  The weather can't seem to make up its mind - does it want to piss down or does the sun want to shine  Anyways, the countdown to Summer has begun :cheers: Thanks for the comment mate.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 08|06*










*[15 JUNE 2009] - 14°C MONDAY, 10:00 light showers, partly cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

WESTFIELD WINS APPROVAL FOR [NEWMARKET] SHOPPING CENTRE EXPANSION*







*Westfield has won Auckland City Council approval for two vital steps in its $250 million Newmarket expansion. The retail giant will buy a one way culdesac, Coventry Lane, from Auckland City Council though a price has not yet been finalised. The service lane runs behind Westfield’s existing property at 309 Broadway, in which Westpac is a key tenant. “The service lane will be incorporated in to the building platform,” Westfield New Zealand general manager Clive Mackenzie told NZPI. Next to 309 Broadway but separated by Mortimer Pass road is Westfield’s key Newmarket property, its Two Double Seven shopping centre. Westfield has won council approval to build a two level pedestrian air bridge over Mortimer Pass linking the two buildings pending final design criteria. There have been talks of a skywalk since Westfield entered Newmarket in 2000. Mr Mackenzie said that the acquisition of Coventry Lane and construction of an air bridge are essential to its plan of eventually creating one fully integrated retail experience out of the two properties. “309 Broadway will complement the existing retail in Newmarket expanding and creating a Farmers flagship department store, state of the art cinemas and restaurant precinct, and approximately 100 shops,” Mr Mackenzie said.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
FROM [K] TO [A] - PART B*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Awesome shots!!! I couldn't believe that Auckland has Subway sandwich place too. I hate that chain sandwich place! It is everywhere here in USA! Ugh! 

Do you have rendering for Westfield expansion?


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Awesome shots!!! I couldn't believe that Auckland has Subway sandwich place too. I hate that chain sandwich place! It is everywhere here in USA! Ugh!
> 
> Do you have rendering for Westfield expansion?


THANKS mate .... :lol: They are like a virus here (almost as bad as Gloria Jeans and Starbucks). I can count the number of times that I have had a Subway - twice, it doesn't excite me either, I would rather remain carbohydrate free-ish  

I am sorry, I don't. There used to be a render floating around a while back but I think that I deleted it when I had a computer clean up. How have u been, how so the job hunting going ?


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 08|06*










*[15 JUNE 2009] - 14°C MONDAY, 10:00 light showers, partly cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

LUXURY LANGHAM HOTEL FOR [WAIHEKE ISLAND]*







*Nestled amongst the award-winning vineyards of Waiheke Island, Langham Place Vineyard Resort + Spa is a secluded yet stimulating resort. It is 35 minutes by ferry and 8 minutes by helicopter from the heart of downtown Auckland, New Zealand's international gateway. Like every other Langham Place, this boutique resort on Waiheke Island will combine boldly designed accommodations, innovative amenities and sparkling service to make sure your stay will be full of fun. Our luxury 5 star resort is designed by New Zealand's leading hotel architect, CDA Architecture. Waiheke Island is aspiring to be the Martha's Vineyard of the South Pacific. The Langham Place Vineyard resort's interactive wine theatre will form the heart of special event showcases for conferences, meetings, incentive groups, banquets and wine tours. Together with an abundant supply of exceptional wine from the island, this hotel on Waiheke Island will offer an exciting lifestyle to gratify leisure travellers, meeting delegates, as well as the most discerning wine lovers.
Young, vibrant and always inspiring, this Langham Place luxury resort will also bring creative ideas to meeting planners. Opening in 2010, it will be a refreshing gathering place in New Zealand and the South Pacific.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
FROM [K] TO [A] - PART C*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> THANKS mate .... :lol: They are like a virus here (almost as bad as Gloria Jeans and Starbucks). I can count the number of times that I have had a Subway - twice, it doesn't excite me either, I would rather remain carbohydrate free-ish


Haha I am not impressed with Subway food at all. I love Starbucks and I think they're more nicer and more classy than Subway. I don't think we have Gloria Jeans here yet. I don't mind chain businesses but I'd prefer them to not open way too many restaurant/store than we really need. 



SYDNEY said:


> I am sorry, I don't. There used to be a render floating around a while back but I think that I deleted it when I had a computer clean up. How have u been, how so the job hunting going ?


Its cool.  I'm doing good and already have a job but it is not interior design related career. It is temporary job. When economy gets better, I will return to design field. How's about you?


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Haha I am not impressed with Subway food at all. I love Starbucks and I think they're more nicer and more classy than Subway. I don't think we have Gloria Jeans here yet. I don't mind chain businesses but I'd prefer them to not open way too many restaurant/store than we really need.
> 
> 
> 
> Its cool.  I'm doing good and already have a job but it is not interior design related career. It is temporary job. When economy gets better, I will return to design field. How's about you?


I also prefer the independent | mum and pop stores  MOJO is fantastic. Great that you have some cash coming in and I am sure that you will be get something by next year. I will cross fingers for you 

I am busy marketing my company like crazy and creating a brand for myself. One of the local papers interviewed me last week and they have published a full page article about me  I currently have three other articles floating around at the moment. All you need to do is win a design competition and they come to you :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> I also prefer the independent | mum and pop stores  MOJO is fantastic. Great that you have some cash coming in and I am sure that you will be get something by next year. I will cross fingers for you


I like local businesses too only if they're good! :-D

Yeah I hope so! US economy is starting to rebound now. Hope more design jobs become available soon.



SYDNEY said:


> I am busy marketing my company like crazy and creating a brand for myself. One of the local papers interviewed me last week and they have published a full page article about me  I currently have three other articles floating around at the moment. All you need to do is win a design competition and they come to you :cheers:


That's great!  I'd love to read that article!  My team from school and I got involved this design competition last year but didn't win. It was great experience. I'd do it again when I see any opportunity.


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> I like local businesses too only if they're good! :-D
> 
> Yeah I hope so! US economy is starting to rebound now. Hope more design jobs become available soon.
> 
> 
> That's great!  I'd love to read that article!  My team from school and I got involved this design competition last year but didn't win. It was great experience. I'd do it again when I see any opportunity.


Keep at it and read the brief very carefully - that is the trick  Here is an on-line article which they copied from Media News ... enjoy and don't laugh  ..... SUGAR MONKEY DESIGN


----------



## tonyssa

Amazing pics!


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 08|06*










*[15 JUNE 2009] - 14°C MONDAY, 10:00 light showers, partly cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

BRITONS FIND PARADISE IN [NEW ZEALAND]*







*British expats find New Zealand is less crowded and their lifestyle here is healthier and less stressful. New Zealand has been described as a "paradise" by British expats who moved here for a warmer climate and cheaper cost of living. A NatWest International bank survey of more than 2000 British immigrants living in 12 countries found that Britons in New Zealand rated the country highly in all areas. In the quality-of-life index, New Zealand came ahead of Canada, which topped the poll last year. Respondents said NZ had one of the lowest average property prices in the developed world, and many cited lower taxes than in Britain, a better quality of life and less stress as benefits. A favourable tax regime meant that although average wages were lower, earnings went further. In both countries an average property cost the equivalent of roughly 10 years' wages, but Britons who sell their houses find themselves with much more cash in hand when arriving in New Zealand. Two years ago, Chris and Janice Gorman shifted from a three-bedroom house in Surrey to a four-bedroom house with a sprawling garden near the sea in Auckland. "New Zealand and the UK are roughly the same size, but there are 56 million fewer people," Mr Gorman said. "It makes a massive difference. Everyone has time for you. "We find it much more sociable here. There is a huge emphasis on family life and relaxation time." Of all the expatriates surveyed, 86 per cent believed their lives were better than before they emigrated and 92 per cent said they were happier. Despite the global recession, 87 per cent were better off, including engineers, teachers, economists, accountants, IT professionals and those working in financial services and marketing. New Zealand and Canada were followed in the poll by Australia and France. Singapore and Hong Kong came last.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
FROM [K] TO [A] - PART D*


----------



## Guest

tonyssa said:


> Amazing pics!


Thanks for leaving a comment, that was very kind of you :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

How clever is this image!! :hug:


----------



## madridhere

Wonderful and clean city.


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> How clever is this image!! :hug:


:lol: You got it  Thanks Bebe :hug:




madridhere said:


> Wonderful and clean city.


It has it's good and bad days but it could be worse. Thanks for the comment mate and have a great weekend :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Nice aerial photos of Auckland (first post in this page)


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


>



Great views from up here. Going from memory the cafes in this arcade are a bit too gritty for my liking. All the waitstaff covered in piercings and dreadlocked hair. I must be getting old!


----------



## mike7743

I love this city.


----------



## Shezan

Quote:



this city is so charming..


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Keep at it and read the brief very carefully - that is the trick  Here is an on-line article which they copied from Media News ... enjoy and don't laugh  ..... SUGAR MONKEY DESIGN


Great article! I love these chairs! Very creative! Like your style! :applause:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Nice aerial photos of Auckland (first post in this page)


Thanks Christos, taking the express elevator up Skytower is always a pleasure.




Milan Luka said:


> Great views from up here. Going from memory the cafes in this arcade are a bit too gritty for my liking. All the waitstaff covered in piercings and dreadlocked hair. I must be getting old!


St Kevin's Arcade is an institution and has cleaned up quite a bit. The entire block and surrounding area is more gentrified now. I for one love it because I have a lot of respect for people that have the balls to be "different". What I can't stand is people that are repressed. conservative and have out-dated views points i.e. 70% of New Zealand :lol: Thanks for the comment ML :cheers: 




mike7743 said:


> I love this city.


So do I  ... on a good day  Thanks for stopping by. 




Shezan said:


> Quote: this city is so charming..


When all the proposed plans have been finalised, the city will be very charming and will probably feel more European. We can only but hope so. Thanks for the comment mate :cheers: 




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Great article! I love these chairs! Very creative! Like your style! :applause:


Thanks CAC. The "His" & "Her's" chairs are very cheeky indeed.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 09|06*










*[19 JUNE 2009] - 19°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunnyy*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

[DELOITTE CENTRE] TOPS OUT*







*The first tenants will move into the country's most expensive and most sophisticated new office tower in four months. The $200 million 21-level Deloitte Centre on Auckland's Queen St is nearing completion. In October, BNZ will shift into half the building, open a flagship branch and occupy the area from the three-level entry podium up to level eight. By November, a string of elite-brand shops will open on the tower's street frontages. Australia's True Alliance will have several shops below the tower. That business sells goods with global brand names including Lacoste, Ben Sherman, Rockport, North Face, Reebok and Speedo. By January, Deloitte will move on to levels nine to 18 of the tower. The top three levels from 19 to 21 are for plant and building services. Pope said not only was the tower Auckland's only high-rise to occupy an island site - straddling Queen St, Shortland St, Jean Batten Place and Fort St - but its environmental features were advanced and designed to gain a 5 Star Green Star rating from the Green Building Council. Rainwater will be harvested from the building and used to flush toilets. Upper-level interiors have 2.9m studs reducing the need for artificial lighting. A twin-skin facade on the west face with a 600cm air gap between two sheets of high-performance glass will help keep the tower warmer in the winter and cooler in the summer. Most of the tower is double-glazed. The tower, designed by international architects Woods Bagot and local firm Warren & Mahoney, will be owned by Brookfield Multiplex. Pope said his firm would also donate a $300,000 foyer sculpture by artist Fred Graham. For more information regarding the history of the site, please visit: EYE ON AUCKLAND BLOG*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[CLEAR SKY] - PART 1*


----------



## fri

Great thread!

I remember going up the sky tower and seeing a guy hang out from the side waiting to base jump. He looked so scared but he still waved at us. I wish I could visit again.


----------



## Guest

fri said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I remember going up the sky tower and seeing a guy hang out from the side waiting to base jump. He looked so scared but he still waved at us. I wish I could visit again.


Thanks mate, I am plucking up the courage to do the sky-jump myself but I think that I will take things slow and start off with the sky-walk instead  Thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 09|06*










*[19 JUNE 2009] - 19°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunnyy*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

COUNCIL FINALISES [10 YEAR PLAN]*







*After a month long consultation, the plan discussed yesterday contained $460 million dollars of funding for capital projects across Auckland over the next year. Over the next 10 years the council is proposing to spend $3.4 billion on capital works. This will include $1.5 billion on maintaining facilities and services that the council already provides, such as libraries, swimming pools and parks; and $1.9 billion on building and acquiring new assets for people who live, work, visit and do business in the city. In an effort to keep rates as affordable as possible, the average rates increase will be two per cent. This is lower than the council's average rate of inflation, which has been calculated at 2.5 per cent for 2009/2010. Savings have also been identified by staff to achieve targets set in the draft plan. "It is a priority for this council to do the right things for our communities. The people of Auckland city gave this council the opportunity to lead the city on the commitment of affordable progress. Our focus is on giving Aucklanders value for money," says Councillor Douglas Armstrong, chairperson of the Finance and Strategy Committee. For a VIDEO presentation please visit: EYE ON AUCKLAND BLOG*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[CLEAR SKY] - PART 2*


----------



## Dockside

Well done mate.....:applause:
Just spent a few hours going through the last 10 pages of this thread.
!!!WOW!!! 
I feel like ive just zipped over there and spent a midmorning tour of Auckland, sooo good are these photos...... 
The streets look lively and clean with much street art enhancing the city.

Love your work Sydney, thanks for the trip lol.....


----------



## christos-greece

Some of the photos above ^^ are very nice  amazing


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Awesome pictures!!!

I just tried new computer game, CitiesXL... They have Auckland's SkyTower too! Great graphic!


----------



## Guest

Dockside said:


> Well done mate.....:applause:
> Just spent a few hours going through the last 10 pages of this thread.
> !!!WOW!!!
> I feel like ive just zipped over there and spent a midmorning tour of Auckland, sooo good are these photos......
> The streets look lively and clean with much street art enhancing the city.
> 
> Love your work Sydney, thanks for the trip lol.....


Thank you  it was a few hours well spent mate   For a city of 1.3 million it is surprisingly lively and just as clean as marvelous Melbourne, I can't wait to get back to Melbourne again ..... mmmmmmm. Thanks for stopping by and the head swelling comments  




christos-greece said:


> Some of the photos above ^^ are very nice  amazing


Thank you Christos :cheers: you are a darling 




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Awesome pictures!!!
> 
> I just tried new computer game, CitiesXL... They have Auckland's SkyTower too! Great graphic!


I haven't tried it yet, I am still stuck on Sim City (how I wish that they will come up with a new version) - don't you love it when you switch off while playing these games and the creative juices start flowing


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 10|06*










*[23 JUNE 2009] - 11°C TUESDAY, 16:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

AUCKLAND'S NEWEST [PARK] OPENS & WINS AWARDS*







*Auckland's biggest new park, Barry Curtis Park in the new suburb of Flat Bush, has won three landscape awards. The 100 hectare park, which is still being developed, will be bigger than the Auckland Domain. The park received the following awards at the New Zealand Institute of Landscape Architects' (NZILA) 2008 awards for work done for the council by Isthmus Group: Barry Curtis Park Wetland Playground (at Stancombe Road), Barry Curtis Park Signature Areas design, Barry Curtis Park Project Management. These follow the gold award received in 2006 for the Barry Curtis Park Regional Play Park design by Isthmus Group. The City Council publication aimed at restoring native plants in the city also received one of this year's two Supreme Awards. The 'Restoring Our Native Plants' guidelines, carried out in conjunction with Boffa Miskell Ltd, received gold in its category and also a Supreme Award, the Charlie Challenger Award for Landscape Planning. Barry Curtis Park will be at the heart of Flat Bush, which is expected to be home to more than 40,000 people by 2020. The park will be closely linked with Flat Bush's town centre, with the western part of the town centre surrounded by the park. The park's key features include: Multi-sports complex, premier sports fields and training facilities, Cultural lawn and an amphitheatre for large scale events, Large theme playground, Picnic area with covered facilities, Wetlands with ponds and boardwalks, An education centre, Neighbourhood parks with community focused playgrounds and facilities, Signature areas with characteristic tree plantings, sculptures and recreation areas. Flat Bush recently won a gold award in the Environmentally Sustainable Project category at the International Awards for Liveable Communities in London. For a VIDEO presentation and more PHOTOGRAPHS please visit: EYE ON AUCKLAND BLOG*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[CLUSTER]*


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> *Issue # 10|06*


Many many more great photos from probably the best photographer posting on this website. This one especially looking good.

btw, Im all for the bohemian look. Very sexy look at times. I just have a phobia about waitstaff with exposed piercings and dreads serving me food. Feels so dirty! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> Many many more great photos from probably the best photographer posting on this website. This one especially looking good.
> 
> btw, Im all for the bohemian look. Very sexy look at times. I just have a phobia about waitstaff with exposed piercings and dreads serving me food. Feels so dirty! :lol:


You are way too sweet, thanks for that ML ... re the dreads, I know what you mean and one can't help imagining all sorts of things  Thanks for the comment mate.


----------



## Guest

In memory of *MICHAEL JACKSON*, I will not be posting photographs for 2 days. Feel free to share your grief or memories at *[EYE] ON AUCKLAND BLOG*. Rest in peace mate, you will be missed


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

That new park looks awesome! Great pictures!

Sydney, actually CitiexXL Beta is released but not game itself yet. I like this game much better than Simcity4 but have to warn you that game is around 6 times harder than Simcity4. I wish Maxis will make new Simcity too. I hate their Simcity Societies. 

I still can't believe that Michael Jackson died... I find him very fascinating person even he is one of most unusual persons on the planet. Good thing he doesn't have to suffer from pains anymore and he is in peace place now.


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> That new park looks awesome! Great pictures!
> 
> Sydney, actually CitiexXL Beta is released but not game itself yet. I like this game much better than Simcity4 but have to warn you that game is around 6 times harder than Simcity4. I wish Maxis will make new Simcity too. I hate their Simcity Societies.
> 
> I still can't believe that Michael Jackson died... I find him very fascinating person even he is one of most unusual persons on the planet. Good thing he doesn't have to suffer from pains anymore and he is in peace place now.


Thanks  Would you know when the release date is for CitiesXL ? l am sure that there will be a few "cheats" floating around  I agree regarding Michael Jackson, without any hard evidence one can only but assume that he was a victim of his own success but he did bring a lot of joy to most of us :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Great angle :hug:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|07*










*[30 JUNE 2009] - 13°C TUESDAY, 12:00 Rain*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

24/7 [SHOPPING] FOR AUCKLAND*







*INTERACTIVE, 24/7 hourly shopping could soon be a reality in New Zealand, with Australian digital media company Yeahpoint bringing their futuristic technology to Auckland. Yeahpoint’s custom designed touch screen technology has already enabled Singapore telecommunications giant SingTel to open a series of concept stores, creating a multimedia, around-the-clock shopping experience. Yeahpoint interactive, digital screens are embedded throughout SingTel stores, from the store’s counter tops to the glass walls, accessible from outside the store, allowing Singapore shoppers to enjoy a café style shopping experience and buy products even after the store has closed. Now, the Australian based company has brought their technology to Auckland, producing custom designed, interactive digital solutions which can help companies and retailers counter the current economic downturn and revolutionise the way New Zealand residents shop. Christchurch born businessman Matt Cudworth is one of two partners who started Yeahpoint in 2003. He said the company decided to expand into New Zealand after the success of their products in the Australian and Asian markets. “We already have a number of contracts in New Zealand and are very pleased with the progress we have made here,” he said. “There is a wealth of untapped possibilities for digital technology in the New Zealand retail market. In an economic downturn, businesses need to provide new incentives to attract customers and Yeahpoint has the technology, flexibility and experience to help businesses overcome the current crisis.” Despite recessionary times, Mr Cudworth said some clients, including SingTel, L’Oreal and Mars, had reported increases of up to 600 per cent by using Yeahpoint’s custom designed digital interactive screens.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[NEWMARKET] - PART 2*


----------



## Shezan

lovely details of a lovely city


----------



## Guest

Shezan said:


> lovely details of a lovely city


Thanks Shezan, you are a mate :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> I have just added pics of the interior of the new NZI Centre *HERE* ... it is stunning !
> 
> @ Crazy about Cities - you will appreciate it


Love it! Thanks, Sydney!  I wish we would see something like that here in Seattle. Unfortunately, Seattle Design Board officials are extremely picky and don't really like to think outside of box much but I think things are getting better. We have seen some nicer buildings got built here recently.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Great pictures! I usually don't really fond of plastic/glass chairs but I like the one that you took picture of.


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Love it! Thanks, Sydney!  I wish we would see something like that here in Seattle. Unfortunately, Seattle Design Board officials are extremely picky and don't really like to think outside of box much but I think things are getting better. We have seen some nicer buildings got built here recently.


You are welcome  I am surprised that you say that - then again Auckland City Council has got to be one of the most conservative and repressed authorities as well. I wish that we had visionaries like Melbourne and/or Liverpool 




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Great pictures! I usually don't really fond of plastic/glass chairs but I like the one that you took picture of.


Those chairs are awesome, they remind me of the wishbone chair. I know what you are saying but if done right it is awesome  Thanks for the comments :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|07*










*[30 JUNE 2009] - 13°C TUESDAY, 12:00 Rain*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

[MARKET] PLAN FOR HOWICK*







*Grand plans are in motion to turn Howick’s bright green eyesore into a world-class permanent marketplace. After five years of searching for the ideal site the man behind Victoria Park Market, Alister Johnston, has settled on developing the former supermarket building on Fencible Drive. The Howick Central Market will be based on fresh produce with multiple fruit and vegetable traders, butchers, ethnic foods, bakeries as well as organic and specialty products. Mr Johnston says it’s the small artisan producers that will make the market unique. "There are so many good markets overseas it’s hard to identify with one saying, that’s what I want here," says the Clevedon resident. "But it’s just taking the wonderful ambience and atmosphere of European markets and Queen Vic Market in Australia where they just have a really earthy, raw, producer-seller feel to them. "And when you go there you’re seduced by the sights, sounds and smells. And of course the people selling it because they’re so passionate about what they produce." Mr Johnston, who has been looking for a suitable building for the past five years, says the property market has been "so rampant and rents so high" that he had trouble finding a site with the appropriate consents. They almost don’t exist apart from this one, he says. "The property owners were looking to turn it into apartments but the market turned against them." Manukau City Council has given Mr Johnston the go-ahead and on paper his vision for opening the market five days a week from December is clear. The two open plan levels will be connected by escalators with ample parking, decks and al fresco dining areas. And when it comes to eating on-site Mr Johnston wants "the best of the best" Auckland has to offer. Local retailers and the Howick Village Association heard Mr Johnston present his plan last Friday. "We think it’s going to be great for Howick," says village association co-ordinator Jenny Foster. "That building has been empty for so long. It’s fantastic to see something happening with it. "We understand from Alister’s concept it’s going to be a first for Auckland and it’s going to be here in Howick, which is better still." Mr Johnston was "stunned" with the positive response. Vendors will be offered a small space for a small price rental structure, he says. Nearly 100 sites will be available. There’s no shortage of interest from prospective tenants with four flying in from the South Island this week. A small scale cheese-maker from Katikati and an Indian family wanting to specialise in spices and vegetables are also keen. Mr Johnston has visited most of New Zealand’s burgeoning farmers’ markets but he says they don’t allow producers to sell in any volume.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[PARNELL] - PART 1*


----------



## jeromericks




----------



## Guest

^^ Thanks for those - when were they taken ?


----------



## jeromericks




----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|07*










*[30 JUNE 2009] - 13°C TUESDAY, 12:00 Rain*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

PRELIMINARY PLANS FOR [SEA+CITY] PROJECT RELEASED.*







*The Jellicoe Street area will become a fan park for the 2011 Rugby World Cup. Melbourne-based Taylor Cullity Lethlean and Wellington-based Wraight & Associates have released their preliminary plans for the first phase of the exciting Sea+City project in Auckland's "tank farm". The current waterfront will quadruple in size and boast new parks and iconic buildings. For more information and RENDERINGS of the first phase please visit [EYE] ON AUCKLAND BLOG*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[PARNELL] - PART 2*


----------



## jeromericks




----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|07*










*[30 JUNE 2009] - 13°C TUESDAY, 12:00 Rain*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

AUCKLAND [HOME SALES] RISE*







*Auckland home sales extended their gains last month, suggesting confidence in the sector is beginning to stabilise, according to real estate firm Barfoot & Thompson. The volume of sales in June from May rose 5.8% to 861 properties, Barfoot said in a statement. Sales jumped 55% from the same month of 2008. The average price slipped 2.3% to NZ$521,791. “The strength of the Auckland housing market can be added to the list of ‘green shoots’ indicating that the economy in general and people’s confidence is starting to stabilise,” said Peter Thompson, the firm’s managing director. “It’s hard to dismiss the robust sales of recent months as a temporary reprieve in the ongoing decline of housing values.” Government figures this week showed home building approvals rose for a second month in May, driven by a pick-up in consents for apartments, adding to optimism demand may revive in the property market in the face of the central bank’s record low benchmark interest rate and a pick-up in net migration. Excluding apartments, though, consents fell 3.1%. Figures last week showed net migration rose to its highest in almost six years in May, with a seasonally adjusted net 2,690 arrivals.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[PARNELL] - PART 3*


----------



## jeromericks

Sorry Sydney I couldn't figure out how to delete my posts it said I needed at least 2 characters in them so I just put smiley faces I hope thats ok and I can't send you a private message for some reason


----------



## Guest

jeromericks said:


> Sorry Sydney I couldn't figure out how to delete my posts it said I needed at least 2 characters in them so I just put smiley faces I hope thats ok and I can't send you a private message for some reason


Hi Jerome, that's gr8, I love smiley faces and thanks for that. I will request you as a friend and then you can pm me if you feel the need to  ... I look forward to hearing more about your trip to AKL.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|07*










*[30 JUNE 2009] - 13°C TUESDAY, 12:00 Rain*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

BIG [ACTS] IN THE BIG LITTLE CITY*







*The BIG little city will be welcoming some BIG acts in the coming months. For those who love their music with a tinge of rock, international rockers Greenday, NOFX, Bad Religion and Alice Cooper will be rocking out in the BIG little city. Alice Cooper hits the stage at the ASB Theatre in September, followed by NOFX and Bad Religion in the Town Hall in October. And finally, Greenday will be gracing the Vector stage in December. With their first show selling out in minutes, a second show has been announced. The Black Eyed Peas will be boom boom powing their way onto the Vector stage in October, and rappers The Game and Flo Rida will be hip hopping into the BIG little city in August and September. Funny ladies French and Saunders will be making crowds laugh for seven shows in July and August. And if none of these acts are to your liking, then you're in luck because the BIG little city will also be home to some more subdued acts, with heart-throbs II Divo and Andre Rieu serenading their fans in October. *

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[PARNELL] - PART 4*


----------



## Bristol Mike

Brilliant sets of photos mate - I see the New Zealand weather is much milder and marginal than that of the UK (thank heavens). Those neighbourhood look nice to, very clean and tidy by the looks of it.


----------



## christos-greece

Some really good and awesome photos; thanks :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Brilliant sets of photos mate - I see the New Zealand weather is much milder and marginal than that of the UK (thank heavens). Those neighbourhood look nice to, very clean and tidy by the looks of it.


Thanks Mike, this winter is actually colder than last year but yes we are very lucky to have such mild weather :cheers: Parnell is Auckland's oldest suburb and it is very quaint and very expensive. Newmarket is very chi-chi (an upmarket version of downtown Auckland) and is developing/changing at a rapid rate - bring it on I say  




christos-greece said:


> Some really good and awesome photos; thanks :cheers:


Thanks Christos, that is very kind of you mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|07*










*[30 JUNE 2009] - 13°C TUESDAY, 12:00 Rain*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

DIGGER TURNS UP HISTORY AT [ST PATRICK'S SQUARE]*







*The earth around St Patrick’s Cathedral is proving to be a mine of interesting treasures from Auckland’s past. Last week diggers working on the northern side of the cathedral near the main entrance uncovered what is probably a water tank from the late 1800s. Consulting archaeologist on the site, Simon Best, spent an afternoon working in the brick-lined pit, probably built in the 1850s and found several artefacts at the base. These include medicine and alcohol bottles and pieces of iron. Dr Best has been involved in archaeology around the cathedral for more than 10 years, and supervised the $12.8 million restoration of the building in 2007. He says although the artefacts are not rare, the water tank is the only one lined with bricks out of the 13 or 14 that have been discovered around the area. Clough and Associates archaeology consultant Rod Clough is supervising the earthworks for the square upgrade. He says there have been lots of bits and pieces found on the site, mostly bottles and pieces of animal bones and teeth. The $8.9m upgrade of the square surrounding the historic cathedral began in August last year. The work is now more than half complete and scheduled to be finished by November. Paving along Wyndham St and planting, street furniture and lighting along the eastern side of the cathedral are now finished. The water features in the lower square have been installed and are being tested. Two artworks, which will be revealed when the new square opens, have also been installed.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[QUAY PARK] - PART 1*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|07*










*[30 JUNE 2009] - 13°C TUESDAY, 12:00 Rain*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

CBD [SERVICED APARTMENT] PROJECT STARTS*







*Construction has begun on the 18 & 16 storey twin tower Celestion Apartments in Anzac Avenue. It’s one of only two new apartment developments currently going up in Auckland’s CBD. Being built by Kalmar Construction (responsible for The Stadium Apartments and Waldorf St Martins), the Celestion Apartments will have a completed sales value of around $60 million. Tasman Cook intends to capitalise on the growing trend for corporate travellers to stay in serviced apartments rather than five star city hotels. In a cost-conscious environment, they provide better value for money with much more living space. Occupancy rates show serviced apartments in New Zealand’s cities are generally full whereas many luxury hotels have high vacancy rates. The Celestion Apartments are due for completion in 2010 and Tasman Cook has secured successful Australasian hotel operator Waldorf to manage the serviced apartments. The Waldorf Group has a huge number of projects in its portfolio and is well-known for the high quality service it provides. The Waldorf focuses on durability, offering tried and true solutions for a low-maintenance product with low overheads to give investors better value for money and a secure investment.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[QUAY PARK] - PART 2*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02|07*










*[01 JULY 2009] - 13°C WEDNESDAY, 14:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

MAKEOVER ON THE CARDS FOR HISTORIC [KINDERGARTEN]*







*One of the city’s most run-down heritage buildings is finally getting a well-deserved makeover. The Logan Campbell Free Kindergarten in Victoria Park has stood empty since the 1980s and is now badly deteriorated. But a survey of the building later this year is the first step towards its long-awaited restoration. The dilapidation survey, being carried out by the New Zealand Transport Agency, will determine its condition and investigate possible effects of the Victoria Park tunnel project due to begin early next year. The 100-year-old brick building was Auckland’s first kindergarten and is protected under council and New Zealand Historic Places Trust bylaws. Last year the council advertised for new tenants to restore and take over the building and received nine expressions of interest. But NZTA’s work on the tunnel project is now expected to impact on the building significantly. The survey will determine the extent of the work needed to restore the building and the effects the tunnel construction could have on the property. Of the nine submissions received, a shortlist of three was made and Mr Easte says the likely option is a cafe or restaurant.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[DOWNTOWN TO DEVONPORT]*


----------



## Taller Better

Some handsome old buildings there! Plus I love old Merry Go Rounds.... or Carousels (whichever you call them). Especially the old wooden ones with different carved animals!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Such a lovely suburb....


----------



## DML2

I continue to enjoy your photos 

By the way, you guys should take some night shots from Mount Victoria..


----------



## Taller Better

what is the population of Greater Auckland?


----------



## Guest

Taller said:


> Some handsome old buildings there! Plus I love old Merry Go Rounds.... or Carousels (whichever you call them). Especially the old wooden ones with different carved animals!


Yes, thank God some sanity prevailed  many of our best historic buildings were lost but it could have been worse. I also love carousels (some people find them spooky) - Melbourne has a lovely carousel on the banks of the river and I wouldn't mind seeing one in dwontown Auckland  




Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Such a lovely suburb....


It is my baby ... IWU 




DML2 said:


> I continue to enjoy your photos
> 
> By the way, you guys should take some night shots from Mount Victoria..


I am pleased to hear that mate. That is an idea - I will ask Mr KF to accompany me, his camera is better for night shots than mine. 




Taller said:


> what is the population of Greater Auckland?


Approximately 1.4 million people - when you see Auckland you will find it hard to believe, it came as a shock to us when we arrived here 4 years ago, it feels a lot bigger.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03|07*










*[03 JULY 2009] - 17°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

SUBURB OF THE WEEK - [HOWICK]*







*Once the seaside holiday resort for Aucklanders, Howick still retains its seaside village feel, history and charm. It's easy to spend a weekend in Howick, taking in the history, shopping in the boutique village, swimming at any one of the six surrounding beaches, and wandering through parks and reserves. Highlights include: Browsing the boutique shops at Howick Village, Visiting New Zealand’s 2nd oldest church (All Saints Anglican Church), Dining in a historic homestead, Taking a coastal walk from beach to beach on the Awaroa Walkway, Visiting the award-winning living Museum - The Howick Historical Village, the Howick historical walk is a two and a half hour round trip which takes you on an interesting tour of the remaining historical houses and artifacts from the Fencible period - you’ll discover today’s charm of the village as well as get a good insight into what it was like in the late 1800’s and last but no least the Mangemangeroa Reserve is one of Manukau's 14 premier parks and is a magnificent landscape of farmland, coastal native bush and stunning estuary views. The reserve is in the Mangemangeroa Valley, an area of significant scenic, environmental and cultural value. Recent upgrades mean you can take a leisurely stroll all the way down to Shelly Park Beach which is the start of the Awaroa walkway.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[FACADE] - PART 1*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03|07*










*[03 JULY 2009] - 17°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

AUCKLAND NEEDS MORE [HOUSES]*







*Across the country there was no housing shortage, but in Auckland excess demand had persisted for the past few years and was intensifying, ANZ said. With Auckland likely to be the main beneficiary of net migration inflows, excess demand there was likely to intensify in the coming year. "This will lead to upward pressure on rents and house prices in the region, if housing supply does not start to respond soon," ANZ said. "If supply does not pick up in Auckland, we could well see a divergence in the performance of house prices around the country, particularly as the economy emerges from recession and begins the long road to recovery," ANZ said. It acknowledged that building consents had collapsed to levels last seen in the 1960s, while net migration had accelerated, but said that came after several years of excess supply. ANZ estimated 37,000 excess dwellings had been built since 1991, although there were some uncertainty regarding key assumptions. Despite those uncertainties, a housing buffer existed that could be used to absorb any temporary excess demand.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[FACADE] - PART 2*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03|07*










*[03 JULY 2009] - 17°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[EVENT]

INTERNATIONAL [FILM FESTIVAL] KICKS OFF IN AUCKLAND*







*15 New Zealand cities and towns will this year host the annual International Film Festival which for the first time will relinquish its various regional names to be called the New Zealand International Film Festival. “With this evolution of the Festival name we celebrate that the Festival is a national event taking place throughout New Zealand. As far as we know ours is the only national film festival of its kind in the world – one in which a centrally curated programme is delivered in different forms to different regions within the one country,” says Festival Director Bill Gosden. The Festival which starts in Auckland on July 9 will then travel around the country finishing in Whangarei in November. Until now each region has been promoted with the region’s name despite sharing a common programme and artwork since 2002. The Festival has grown nationally since the merging in 1984 of the Auckland International Film Festival (founded in 1969) and the Wellington Film Festival (1972). A number of films have already been announced for the 2009 programme, including NZ feature The Strength of Water, Soderbergh’s Che, Oscar winner Departures and major German hit The Baader Meinhof Complex. Further updates will be made on the Festival website www.nzff.co.nz*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[FACADE] - PART 3*


----------



## drkf1234

:applause: Some fine winter weather  and great photographs.


----------



## Guest

drkf1234 said:


> :applause: Some fine winter weather  and great photographs.


Thanks  and yes, winter has been great thus far.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Love the pictures! It is really hard to believe that Auckland metro area is only 1.4 million people... It looks like more than 3 million people to me.


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Love the pictures! It is really hard to believe that Auckland metro area is only 1.4 million people... It looks like more than 3 million people to me.


Thanks CAC - how are you keeping mate ? Yeah it is hard to believe, especially when you consider how much it sprawls - probably the biggest negative regarding Auckland. Cape Town has over 3 million people and I can tell you that Auckland is so much busier and way more cosmopolitan which came as a pleasant surprise :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04|07*










*[04 JULY 2009] - 15°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Sunny with developing Showers*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

AUCKLAND NOW EVEN [CHEAPER] THAN IT'S INTERNATIONAL RIVALS*







*The cost of living in Auckland is cheap compared with major cities measured in a global survey. Out of the 143 cities measured by consultancy firm Mercer, Auckland placed 138th, down from 78th in 2008. Mercer's 2009 Worldwide Cost of Living survey compares the cost of housing, transport, food and other goods, and is used an indicator for compensation for companies who send their employees abroad. Mercer spokesman Rob Knox said the depreciation of the New Zealand dollar against the US dollar in the past 12 months had made Auckland more affordable and attractive for multinational businesses to send workers. "New Zealand cities were extremely cost competitive destinations for global workers compared to cities such as Beijing, Hong Kong, Tokyo and Osaka, which all climbed in the rankings this year," he said. "This helps makes New Zealand a very attractive hub for companies looking to grow their presence in the Asia Pacific region." Despite the fall in living costs, Auckland was measured as having a high quality of life in the survey for expats. It placed 4th in quality of life rankings. The survey also revealed that the differences in the cost of living between Auckland and Wellington, which placed 139th, had narrowed. Consumer Price Index trends in the two cities echoed this shrinking margin. Fluctuations in worldwide exchange markets during the economic downturn saw major reshuffles in the rankings. Most European cities became more affordable for expatriate workers, and Australasian cities also plummeted in the rankings. Cities in the United States, China, Japan and the Middle East all became less affordable in 2009. Tokyo knocked Moscow off the top spot in the survey on the strength of the yen, making it the least affordable city to live in in 2009. Johannesburg replaced the Paraguayuan capital Asuncion in last place. The survey, the largest of its kind, covered cities in six continents and measured the comparative cost of more than 200 items in each location.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[GULF HARBOUR] - PART 1*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks CAC - how are you keeping mate ? Yeah it is hard to believe, especially when you consider how much it sprawls - probably the biggest negative regarding Auckland. Cape Town has over 3 million people and I can tell you that Auckland is so much busier and way more cosmopolitan which came as a pleasant surprise :cheers:


Anytime! I am doing great. How's about you?  Yeah I can believe that about Auckland. I still want to check Auckland out when I can. 

Gulf Harbour looks like newer suburban community to me. Is that right? It reminds me a bit of southern California beach communities. Good to know that Auckland is affordable place to live in compared to many cities.


----------



## Milan Luka

Hi Sydney. As always so many good photos. And in no particular order I do like these!



SYDNEY said:


>


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Anytime! I am doing great. How's about you?  Yeah I can believe that about Auckland. I still want to check Auckland out when I can.
> 
> Gulf Harbour looks like newer suburban community to me. Is that right? It reminds me a bit of southern California beach communities. Good to know that Auckland is affordable place to live in compared to many cities.


I am very, very well thanks mate - I would love to be wealthier but what can we do but wait  Gulf Harbour is fairly new-ish, there is still large tracts of land for future housing developments, the most exciting being Hobbs Wharf (a mixed-use waterfront/canal development) ... I haven't forgotten to get pics of the new areas for you  .... I am also pleased to hear that things are more affordable in Auckland but property is not one of those  Take care CAC and have a fabulous day. 




Milan Luka said:


> Hi Sydney. As always so many good photos. And in no particular order I do like these!


Thanks ML - you have so many favourites, I must be doing my "job" well then. Always great to hear from you :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04|07*










*[04 JULY 2009] - 15°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Sunny with developing Showers*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

PARNELL'S NEW [CREATIVE QUARTER]*







*Commonly referred to as “Auckland’s oldest suburb”, Parnell today launched its new look - a radical and funky new logo that embraces its heritage while representing the suburb very much into the now. Developed in conjunction with award-winning brand designers, Maxim Group, Parnell Inc has developed a great new look that will have you falling in love with Parnell all over again. Les Harvey created the iconic Parnell Village in the '70s and it became the place to be seen and a tourist highlight for travellers and locals alike. The new-look Parnell reconnects with this era, reminding people of its colourful past and re-claims the area as one of Auckland’s leading suburbs with the tag line, “The Creative Quarter”. “‘Parnell - The Creative Quarter’ tells you that Parnell is the area in Auckland where creative industries locate. As a result, like-minded people and businesses want to be part of Auckland’s creative centre,” says Parnell Inc Manager, Debbie Harkness. “Parnell is full of creative businesses be they art galleries, architects, advertising agencies, painters, sculptors and design studios. The new Parnell logo is expressive and captures the look and feel of Parnell as it is today,” said Debbie. Maxim Group, based in Parnell, was thrilled to work on this neighbourhood project. “We’ve developed a brand language that expresses a sense of community; a feeling that when you come to Parnell, you can take your time. You are not coming to a mall or to Newmarket where its hard-out shopping, you are coming to Parnell to experience the Parnell difference. The new brand is energetic and creative, with loads of personality and attitude,” said Maxim Creative Director, Mary Davy. To build on the success of Parnell’s galleries, Parnell Inc is launching a "LATE NIGHT ART, PARNELL", to be held the second Thursday of each month. Proven to be hugely successful on the international stage, Parnell’s galleries and other stores will be staying open late. Welcome to the new Parnell*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[GULF HARBOUR] - PART 2*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04|07*










*[04 JULY 2009] - 15°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Sunny with developing Showers*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

AUCKLAND CITY TO PROTECT CHARACTER OF [TOWN CENTRES]*







*Auckland city’s character buildings now have greater protection from demolition or unsympathetic alterations following the approval today of new planning rules by Auckland City Council. In two separate changes to the Auckland City District Plan, the City Development Committee created greater controls over the demolition or alteration of pre 1940 buildings in the Queen Street valley and Karangahape Road area, and greater protection of character for six town centres located within the traditional suburbs of Auckland city. Under plan change 5 a resource consent is now required for the demolition or removal of pre 1940 buildings in the Queen Street valley and Karangahape Road area. New applications for the removal or demolition of buildings constructed prior to 1 January 1940 will be assessed against a number of criteria including the character of the building and the street, and the design of any replacement building. The Queen Street valley precinct includes the areas surrounding High Street, Lorne Street, O’Connell Street and Fort Street. The Karangahape Road precinct covers the ridge-top area between Upper Queen Street and Edinburgh and Howe streets. Plan change 132 introduces development guidelines to protect the character and broad visual heritage qualities of six town centres. The town centres covered by the change are: Eden Valley (Dominion Road), Ellerslie, Grey Lynn (Surrey Crescent), Kingsland, Upper Symonds Street and West Lynn (Richmond Road).*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[GULF HARBOUR] - PART 3*


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> How could I miss that post!?!? I'm sorry about that. Thanks for patience with me.


You are always welcome and quite frankly, you are a pleasure mate  I am going to get ready to entertain the party monster ... Saturday night here and I have places to go and people to see  Have a great weekend and take care :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> You are always welcome and quite frankly, you are a pleasure mate  I am going to get ready to entertain the party monster ... Saturday night here and I have places to go and people to see  Have a great weekend and take care :cheers:


Thank you. You have a great weekend too! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 10|07*










*[21 JULY 2009] - 15°C TUESDAY, 13:00 Partly Cloudy with periods of Rain*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

NEW [MARINA] FOR WAIHEKE ISLAND*







*Proposals for a marina at Matiatia are due to be heard by members of the island’s community board, with a presentation to its meeting on Wednesday. Graham Guthrie, of Waiheke Marinas Limited, plans to outline advantages of a 150-berth marina for both boaties and the future of Matiatia. His report claims the location is ideal for the project as the bay is well protected, already has wharves and other facilities, and acts as a gateway. It says berths will range from 10 to 20 metres and occupy a land area of around three hectares. Existing ferry and boat movements around the terminal and wharf would not be affected, according to the report, with minimal dredging required to achieve the required water depth for craft. There would be two wave attenuators, and two outer piers of the marina would be designed to accommodate the Coastguard vessel and visiting craft. There would also be a pump-out facility. Investigations are being made into parking demands, a marina office, a petrol supply on the existing fuel jetty, and where the sewage pump-out facility would be sited. Auckland City Council has said the marina proposal is not contrary to future plans for the area and feedback from council’s Matiatia Working Party has been neutral. On-going consultation is also taking place with the Department of Conservation, Auckland Regional Council, and neighbours.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[UPTOWN] - PART 1*


----------



## l'eau

nice photos mate!


----------



## Guest

l'eau said:


> nice photos mate!


Thank you very, very much indeed


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 10|07*










*[21 JULY 2009] - 15°C TUESDAY, 13:00 Partly Cloudy with periods of Rain*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

[VICTORIA SQUARE] TAKING SHAPE*​
*A new home for 2500 Telecom staff is rising fast on a vast Auckland inner - city fringe site of almost 1ha. The new four-building campus is being developed by private company Mansons TCLM on the site bounded by Victoria St West, Dock St and Hardinge St. It will provide space for staff from eight different Telecom sites around Auckland. Behind street hoardings, four tower cranes are swinging on the site in the block between TVNZ and Victoria Park Markets directly opposite Les Mills. Gary Young, Mansons' construction manager, said the site for the $250 million building was the largest single commercial job going on in Auckland, easily outstripping Cooper & Company's new East Building rising in the Britomart Precinct and being built by Hawkins Construction. At 7800sq m, the Telecom site is just 2200sq m off being 1ha, making it the single biggest city office building platform in New Zealand, Young said. Four buildings of about 30,000sq m now span the site and the Australian-manufactured double-glazed glass curtain wall cladding will soon be applied. Each of the four buildings are slightly different and Mansons has coded them alphabetically. The seven-level Building A is on the northwest Dock St side of the site. Its neighbour is the eight-level Building B on the northern front on the Hardinge St or city side. Behind them, both flanking Victoria St, is the six-level Building C on the western side and the seven-level Building D on the eastern or city side. In between these buildings, a quadrangle has been created which is a central atrium area. Its most distinguishing feature is a large internal flight of stairs about 12m wide, under which the Telecom auditorium or theatre space is housed. "We're referring to these as the Spanish Steps," Young said. The opportunity to get this building near city transport hubs such as Britomart and the ferry terminals was a chance to get people out of their cars. Telecom also actively rejected the prospect of one dedicated high-rise because, Robb said, vertical offices created vertical separation through their very nature. RENDERS of this project can be viewed HERE*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[MIDTOWN] - PART 2*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 10|07*










*[21 JULY 2009] - 15°C TUESDAY, 13:00 Partly Cloudy with periods of Rain*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

WORK GETS UNDERWAY ON UNI'S NEW [LABORATORY]*







*Work on a $30 million laboratory for start-up science companies begins today, promising new inventions in food, medicine and environmental protection. Auckland City Mayor John Banks will launch construction work on a purpose-built addition to the University of Auckland's Institute for Innovation in Biotechnology, on the corner of Symonds St and Waterloo Quadrant. The building will be an "incubator" for start-up biotechnology businesses that might not otherwise be able to afford the latest technology. It is expected to more than double the number of science companies working alongside University of Auckland scientists under an existing programme from five to a dozen or more. The new building is being paid for by the university ($20 million) and the Government ($10 million). Biotechnology companies have committed a further $10 million to carry out research at the institute under a dollar-for-dollar science investment partnership with the Government. Biotechnology has been earmarked as a growth export industry for New Zealand, and in May scientists argued the Budget should have allocated more money to new research. Institute director Professor Joerg Kistler said there were three big growth areas for designing new products - food, health and methods of cleaning up the environment. Companies already at the institute are looking at bull sperm, wound healing and the benefits of manuka honey, and Government-owned farm research giant AgResearch also bases some of its scientists there. Several more companies are expected to move there when the new building opensin 2011. Eventually, it will house up to500 researchers and graduate students. Professor Kistler said new companies often had little money, and the equipment needed to research biotechnology was growing more and more expensive. re] they can share use of all the expensive facilities because we all use the same machines.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[FROM DOWNTOWN TO THE VIADUCT] - PART 3*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 10|07*










*[21 JULY 2009] - 15°C TUESDAY, 13:00 Partly Cloudy with periods of Rain*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

[GRAFTON BRIDGE] TO REOPEN AHEAD OF SCHEDULE FOR BUSWAY*







*Auckland City's pioneering Grafton Bridge is expected to reopen in October - more than two months ahead of schedule - after being bolstered with carbon fibre in a $6.9 million strengthening project. Council project manager Graham Long said yesterday that the strengthening work, which has included injecting epoxy resin into 805 metres of cracks in the 99-year-old structure's concrete beams and columns, was headed for completion in September. That would allow the two-lane bridge to reopen in October, at the same time as the rest of the council's $43 million Central Connector Busway between Britomart and Newmarket, which Mayor John Banks sees as the most critical public transport project undertaken by the city. Lead contractor Brian Perry Civil and engineers Beca have been under strict instructions not to modify the look of the bridge, given its category A heritage status. Mr Long said the strengthening would increase its maximum load rating from seven-tonne to 44-tonne vehicles. It would also gird the bridge to withstand an earthquake of a magnitude unlikely to occur on average more than once in 1000 years. Most of the work has been unseen by pedestrians, who have been allowed to keep crossing the bridge as a crew of up to 70 workers toiled beneath them. The underside of the 284m structure's central arch - at 98m the world's largest ferro-cement section when it opened in 1910 - has been enclosed by a deck of scaffolding which accounted for about $1.5 million of the project's budget and protects motorway traffic passing 43m below.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[THE VIADUCT] - PART 4*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Awesome pictures! I really love that Grafton Bridge. I think it is very cool looking bridge. Will light rail run though that bridge sometime in future?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

:applause:


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Awesome pictures! I really love that Grafton Bridge. I think it is very cool looking bridge. Will light rail run though that bridge sometime in future?


Grafton Bridge is "sweet as"  I love the tunnel effect it creates from one point to the next. It will be a busway for a long time. I am not quite sure whether or not it will have light rail, your guess is as good as mine. I am just happy that the trip from downtown to Newmarket will be 15 minutes quicker  More time to shop 

Thanks for the comment mate - hope that you are keeping well and very busy designing. I have recently submitted a design for the Queen's wharf competition - cross fingers :cheers: 




Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> :applause:


Thanks Bebe, IWU !


----------



## drkf1234

Are these for me ? you shouldn't have


----------



## piles

Excellent pictures once again Sydney. You and Mr KF should be on Auckland Tourisms payroll.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Grafton Bridge is "sweet as"  I love the tunnel effect it creates from one point to the next. It will be a busway for a long time. I am not quite sure whether or not it will have light rail, your guess is as good as mine. I am just happy that the trip from downtown to Newmarket will be 15 minutes quicker  More time to shop
> 
> Thanks for the comment mate - hope that you are keeping well and very busy designing. I have recently submitted a design for the Queen's wharf competition - cross fingers :cheers:


Wow good luck with your work! Would love to see your work. Hope you get this job! I'm upgrading my portfolio and adding some new works. I will show it to you when I am done.


----------



## Guest

drkf1234 said:


> Are these for me ? you shouldn't have


Just for my mates with good taste  Pick one 




piles said:


> Excellent pictures once again Sydney. You and Mr KF should be on Auckland Tourisms payroll.


Thank you mate, that is a huge compliment but I am afraid that NZ Tourism can't afford us  I am high maintenance.




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Wow good luck with your work! Would love to see your work. Hope you get this job! I'm upgrading my portfolio and adding some new works. I will show it to you when I am done.


Thank you, NZ is a tough market to crack, design is rather on the conservative side over here and I tend to think outside of the square, however I do feel lucky  ..... don't forget, I would love to see your amended portfolio  Good luck :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 11|07*










*[24 JULY 2009] - 15°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

DEMAND FOR [LUXURY APARTMENTS] PICKS UP*







*The market for high end apartments is increasingly healthy, with buyers still opening their wallets and rental pressure remaining strong. One of Auckland’s top penthouses sold for a significant price last week, and celebrity real estate agent Michael Boulgaris said high end apartments are in hot demand despite the property downturn. Mr Boulgaris said luxury apartments were selling well at the moment, with supply almost outstripping demand. “Apartments with sea views should be sustaining about $10,000 a square metre,” Mr Boulgaris said, with $6000 -10,000 for a luxury apartment otherwise. Last week Auckland prime real estate specialist agency Kellands sold one of Auckland’s top penthouse apartments for upward of $1.4 million. At auction the Waterloo Quadrant penthouse only inspired one bid of $1.4 million, which was too low for the vendors. But Kellands real estate agent marketing the property Fiona Mackenzie told NBR it went for more than that after the auction. Her clients preferred not to reveal the sale price. The two level penthouse is the only one other than the Metropolis to have a 360 degree views of the surrounding city and harbour with three bedrooms, a private gym, elevated spa bath, a fireplace and three carparks. Luxury apartments remain desirable as rental properties. While the average rent fell in most areas, rent on one and two bedroom inner city Auckland apartments went up by 3% in the past year according to new data from Crockers. Pressure on larger luxury apartments increased even more. Three bedroom properties in the CBD now fetching 14% more rent than last year, and the limited number of properties in the inner city with upwards of four bedrooms increased rent on average 43% in the same period.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[SPRING HAS SPRUNG] - PART 1*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Fantastic light and capture -


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Fantastic light and capture


It is also one of my all time faves :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 11|07*










*[24 JULY 2009] - 15°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

PASSENGER RAIL SERVICE PROPOSED BETWEEN AUCKLAND AND [HAMILTON]*







*KiwiRail has agreed to present a proposal to Hamilton City within weeks on a trial daily passenger service to and from Auckland. "We are refining a proposal to run a service using the Silver Fern railcars between Hamilton and Auckland on a trial basis," spokesman Kevin Ramshaw said last night. His comment followed discussions KiwiRail chief executive Jim Quinn and his passenger services general manager Ross Hayward held in Hamilton yesterday with city representatives. City transport committee chairman David Macpherson said KiwiRail had offered to work on a proposal over the next couple of weeks to present various cost and timing possibilities to his council, which had allocated $250,000 in its budget towards a rail service. He said the proposal would be based on two return services daily which, combined with the long-distance Overlander, would offer Waikato residents three trains a day to Auckland. Mr Macpherson said that if KiwiRail could produce a scheme the council could afford, the trial could begin late this year or early in 2010, with trains possibly stopping at Huntly, Te Kauwhata, and Papatoetoe (for a bus connection to Auckland Airport) en route to Britomart or Newmarket. Although the Environment Waikato regional council failed to include a rail service in its list of three-yearly funding applications to the Transport Agency, 85 per cent of about 700 Hamilton residents told a city-sponsored survey they believed it would be a good idea and 43 per cent expected to use it.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[SPRING HAS SPRUNG] - PART 2*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 12|07*










*[25 JULY 2009] - 12°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

PARKING LOT TO MAKE WAY FOR [VIADUCT EXCHANGE]*







*Mansons TCLM Ltd will develop 50,000m² Viaduct Harbour after putting the project off for a year – because, says Culum Manson, the company has more work on its hands than it can cope with in a quieter climate. The Viaduct Harbour development - covering most of the block surrounded by Fanshawe, Halsey, Gaunt & Daldy Sts but excluding the Caltex service station on the Fanshawe-Daldy corner – is to contain 5 buildings in one complex, with 2 levels of basement parking. “We’re building 30,000m² for Telecom and we’re going to start 8000m² at 162 Victoria St West (across the road from the Telecom project). “Our construction guys are just stretched, so we put Viaduct Exchange on hold for a year. Once we start that it’s a big commitment. We’ve got resource consent and we’re all ready to go. Babcock have just moved out (of the Fanshawe-Halsey Sts corner of the site). “I was quite keen to get it to market – there are big users out there. But we don’t have the capacity or human resources in-house to deal with it.” The Victoria St development for Telecom is on the site of the former NZ Post mail centre which ran across to Graham St, overlooking Fanshawe St and, for Telecom – looking over competitor Vodafone. The smaller development across Victoria St from the Telecom project is speculative, on a site currently occupied by parking, next to Les Mills’ World of Fitness. RENDERS available HERE*


*AUCKLAND [AUCKLAND COUNTRYSIDE]
[TINY HAMLET OF PUHOI] - PART 1*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> 7 Minutes is not that bad at all - at least you don't require a visa to get into the city  ... we went into the suburbs for a house-warming on Saturday - FAB PARTY - but the burbs have no soul  Thanks but no thanks. Get the bf some camp pink fur ear plugs and move back into the city sweety
> 
> My friend in Vancouver thought that he was getting away from all the squalor (he is from Johannesburg) .... Vancouver is not nearly as bad as JHB, I get the feeling that he is exaggerating but if you ask me it is the weather that gets to him. He worships the sun - a modern day Liberace


Yep. That's why I don't want to live in the suburbs anymore. I grew up in Los Angeles/San Diego suburbs and hate it. I bought ear plugs for my boyfriend when I lived in downtown Seattle and it didn't work for him. He still can hear it. 

Vancouver have same weather as Seattle. I believe that Auckland have much similar weather as Seattle/Vancouver. I think you should visit Vancouver and see it yourself. If your friend can't live without sun, he should move to southwestern of USA.


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Yep. That's why I don't want to live in the suburbs anymore. I grew up in Los Angeles/San Diego suburbs and hate it. I bought ear plugs for my boyfriend when I lived in downtown Seattle and it didn't work for him. He still can hear it.
> 
> Vancouver have same weather as Seattle. I believe that Auckland have much similar weather as Seattle/Vancouver. I think you should visit Vancouver and see it yourself. If your friend can't live without sun, he should move to southwestern of USA.


Our winter's are milder ... no snow at all with an average temperature of 14 degrees Celsius. He hates the snow and the associated cold, therefore he would be much happier here in Auckland  .... his bf is very anti-USA so that option is out of the question .... they should just get their priorities right and move here :banana:


----------



## Guest

*SPECIAL EDITION*










*AUCKLAND THE BEST OF [COLLECTION]
[2007] - PART A*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Our winter's are milder ... no snow at all with an average temperature of 14 degrees Celsius. He hates the snow and the associated cold, therefore he would be much happier here in Auckland  .... his bf is very anti-USA so that option is out of the question .... they should just get their priorities right and move here :banana:


:lol::lol::lol: Okay. We do have some snows here. I don't blame his bf for being anti-USA. I know a lot of people around the world even Americans living in USA hate USA because of our former dictator (I won't call George W. Bush our president) and some arrogant Americans tend to put people down if they don't speak perfect English or follow American ways or bigotry. I agree with that. Hope his bf knows that not every American is bad person. He should try Mexico. :lol:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

By the way, awesome pictures!!! I have seen some pictures before. Always nice to see them again.


----------



## Justme

Nice photos as usual :cheers: But for me, snow is one of the great pleasures of life. 14° and grey sky's is a waste of winter ;O) It's too cold to walk around in a t-shirt and not cold enough to enjoy the brisk climate and change from summer. And when the snow comes, the whole city is completely different, everything covered in white and so silent. It's amazing how snow dampens the sound. Everything you thought you knew looks completely different.

I love our true change of seasons. The summers are usually as good as Auckland's, often much warmer (though this year is nothing special), our autumns are true autumns where most of the trees change to gold and brown, and again this really makes everything look different. I can walk to the city center in 30minutes, but I also have a forest only 15minutes walk away. In autumn, the forest is knee deep in golden leaves, the paths have dissapeared except for signs above the leaves pointing which way to go, or you could just walk in any direction and watch the deer stroll wearily past as the trees are so less dense in autumn. And then winter sets in and great cold, brisk weather takes over. When I wake up in the morning and the city below me is completey white, it's a sight of beauty I simply can not put into words. After a while though, the cold days of winter drags on and we start to yearn for Spring. Then, that first day of spring comes, the sun is out, the trees are sprouting fresh green growth and it is enjoyed and appreciated that so much more. 

I would miss this so much if I left it.


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Okay. We do have some snows here. I don't blame his bf for being anti-USA. I know a lot of people around the world even Americans living in USA hate USA because of our former dictator (I won't call George W. Bush our president) and some arrogant Americans tend to put people down if they don't speak perfect English or follow American ways or bigotry. I agree with that. Hope his bf knows that not every American is bad person. He should try Mexico. :lol:


Yeah he is very anti US Government and don't get him started, you will hear about it until the cows come home :lol: I hate politics and believe that all politicians should be thrown into the Grand Canyon  ... I just want to live in a peaceful, glamorous life :cheers: 



CrazyAboutCities said:


> By the way, awesome pictures!!! I have seen some pictures before. Always nice to see them again.


Thanks sweety 



Justme said:


> Nice photos as usual :cheers: But for me, snow is one of the great pleasures of life. 14° and grey sky's is a waste of winter ;O) It's too cold to walk around in a t-shirt and not cold enough to enjoy the brisk climate and change from summer. And when the snow comes, the whole city is completely different, everything covered in white and so silent. It's amazing how snow dampens the sound. Everything you thought you knew looks completely different.
> 
> I love our true change of seasons. The summers are usually as good as Auckland's, often much warmer (though this year is nothing special), our autumns are true autumns where most of the trees change to gold and brown, and again this really makes everything look different. I can walk to the city center in 30minutes, but I also have a forest only 15minutes walk away. In autumn, the forest is knee deep in golden leaves, the paths have dissapeared except for signs above the leaves pointing which way to go, or you could just walk in any direction and watch the deer stroll wearily past as the trees are so less dense in autumn. And then winter sets in and great cold, brisk weather takes over. When I wake up in the morning and the city below me is completey white, it's a sight of beauty I simply can not put into words. After a while though, the cold days of winter drags on and we start to yearn for Spring. Then, that first day of spring comes, the sun is out, the trees are sprouting fresh green growth and it is enjoyed and appreciated that so much more.
> 
> I would miss this so much if I left it.


The most snow that I have seen is a sprinkling of a few flakes, a couple of millimeters  I hope that I get to see thick blankets of snow when I go to Queenstown in September ... cross fingers for me.

I myself love the seasons and I would be very unhappy if I lived in a place that has constant sunshine or constant rain .... I would go bonkers. The thing that I love about Auckland is that the weather is so comfortable ... no extremes ... never too hot and never too cold ... just right 

I am glad to hear that you are happy and if so then you should stay where you are and never budge  Thanks for the compliment by the way, it is very sweet of you.


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> I myself love the seasons and I would be very unhappy if I lived in a place that has constant sunshine or constant rain .... I would go bonkers. The thing that I love about Auckland is that the weather is so comfortable ... no extremes ... never too hot and never too cold ... just right


That's the nice thing about New Zealand. Am I right in thinking the weather is quite variable is well all through the year with rain alternating with sunshine, like what the UK is supposed to have? I think the only thing you would be missing out from is the snow in winter. I suppose you get thunderstorms in summer but there's no real need for heatwaves in summer as it can be pleasantly warm with strong sun and be fine like most days here in the UK.

Aside from that, wonderful photos as usual mate, looking forward to more. Spring is only round the corner .


----------



## Guest

xavarreiro said:


> good photos


Thank you very much



Bristol Mike said:


> That's the nice thing about New Zealand. Am I right in thinking the weather is quite variable is well all through the year with rain alternating with sunshine, like what the UK is supposed to have? I think the only thing you would be missing out from is the snow in winter. I suppose you get thunderstorms in summer but there's no real need for heatwaves in summer as it can be pleasantly warm with strong sun and be fine like most days here in the UK.
> 
> Aside from that, wonderful photos as usual mate, looking forward to more. Spring is only round the corner .


Winter is predominantly rainy but we do get showers in summer ... thunder storms are very rare - a shame really because I do so enjoy those  The sun is very, very strong here, much stronger than I experienced in South Africa and that is probably one of the reasons that the skin cancer rate is so high here 

Thanks for the compliment Mike, yes, spring has arrived - the last couple of days have been heavenly  Enjoy what is left of yours and may your winter be a mild one


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02|08*










*[06 AUGUST 2009] - 15°C THURSDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

6 ARCHITECTS CHOSEN FOR THE [RHUBARB LANE] PROJECT*







*The site covers nearly 3ha, sloping down from Nelson St toward Victoria Park, with frontages to Wellesley St and Cook St. Mr Rikard-Bell acquired an interest in the property about four years ago. While the financial complexity is daunting, and the current financial climate means there is no certainty for any development, Mr Rikard-Bell has forged ahead with most unusual design schemes. Six architects who worked separately on adjoining buildings to be erected in Rhubarb Lane were each given parameters such as stud height, total floorspace and the number of floors, and asked to go to. These are not bunnies - Ian Moore, Patrick Clifford, Fearon Hay, Andrew Barclay at Warren & Mahoney, Pip Cheshire and Chris Kelly from Architecture Workshop. Mr Rikard-Bell asked them not to communicate with each other but to work on their separate designs. They differ extremely - and Mr Rikard-Bell wants them all to be built in the first stage of his project. For Mr Rikard-Bell, the story is not so much about property or even getting good design, but about people. He envisages retailers of fresh produce enhancing the streetscape, live-work spaces which will mean life in the precinct day and night, growth of the western fringe's innovative business element through day-to-day links in an entrepreneurial environment. The site has consent for 3000 parking spaces, which will be created as a basement beneath new buildings on the 3ha. The first stage, down the hill, will feature eight-storey buildings. These first 100 units "are not normal residential, not normal commercial - they're really both. We call them Apods," Mr Rikard-Bell said. The second stage is intended to have 153 units, not yet priced. Buildings in that stage, up toward the Nelson St ridge, will be 10 to 11 storeys. In between, Mr Rikard-Bell is intent on creating liveable space - he is determined to see butterflies and birds in the gardens between buildings, and said the buildings could be set in such a way that between two of the largest structures there would be a 100m space. The first stage is intended to take 30 months from earthworks to completion and the whole project is planned as a development taking less than five years, with a completion value in today's money of about $1.3 billion. For RENDERS please go HERE*

*AUCKLAND [DOWNTOWN]
[ON THE WATER'S EDGE] - PART A*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02|08*










*[06 AUGUST 2009] - 15°C THURSDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

NUMBERS TRAVELLING BY [BUS & TRAIN] HIT 25 YEAR HIGH*







*Use of public transport in Auckland has hit a 25-year high, with commuters reporting increased satisfaction with the service on offer. The Auckland Regional Transport Authority's annual passenger figures showed 58.6 million trips were made in the year to June 2009, a 7.7 per cent increase on last year and the highest level of public transport use in the city since the mid-1980s. In 1984, Aucklanders made 60.69 million trips on public transport, but by 1994 that number had declined to a low of 33.3 million. Rail use has almost doubled to 7.6 million trips, the highest since records began in 1955. Meanwhile, a customer satisfaction survey conducted by research company Gravitas showed satisfaction rising from 71 per cent in 2005 to 84 per cent this year. Ninety-six per cent said they were likely to use public transport again. Sixteen per cent cited fuel and vehicle costs as their reasons for using public transport, and that it was a less stressful way to travel to work and school. Mr Rabindran said the survey also indicated that customers wanted greater frequency and a more integrated transport network. Authorities are working on an integrated ticketing system to streamline the use of ferry, bus and train services in the city in time for the Rugby World Cup 2011. Auckland Regional Council chairman Mike Lee said the aim was for Auckland to have a public transport network capable of 100 million passenger trips within 10 years.*

*AUCKLAND [DOWNTOWN]
[ON THE WATER'S EDGE] - PART B*


----------



## ARTIFORT

Not long to go and I will be in Auckland on contract. Beau pictures. Merci.


----------



## xavarreiro

Amazing pics


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Beautiful pictures!!! :drool:


----------



## Guest

ARTIFORT said:


> Not long to go and I will be in Auckland on contract. Beau pictures. Merci.


Received your pm, thank you 




xavarreiro said:


> Amazing pics


Thanks mate :cheers:




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Beautiful pictures!!! :drool:


Thank you sweety


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03|08*










*[09 AUGUST 2009] - 14°C SUNDAY, 13:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

[SH20] WATERVIEW MOTORWAY SUPPORTED BY ACC*







*Auckland City Council's submission on New Zealand Transport Agency's proposed SH20 Waterview alignment supports the project on the condition it includes steps to mitigate and enhance the affected areas. Council has included measures in its submission to help ensure the project is consistent with the city's long-term objectives and meets local needs. A number of Waterview residents and interested parties presented their views at today's meeting of council's Transport Committee. The council has consistently supported the early completion of the SH20 Waterview connection, and in recent weeks has been analysing NZTA's latest proposal for a new $1.4b alignment, which is a mix of road, tunnel and construction methods. These measures are: That all affected residents and the wider community are fairly recompensed, Reconstruction of Great North Rd as a boulevard with bus and cycle lanes, Careful treatment of tunnel air emissions with ventilation stacks located away from sensitive areas, and cleaning/fitering of emissions, Quality open space replacement and enhancement at Waterview and through Owairaka/Mt Albert, Protection and enhancement of Oakley Creek, Providing for built form along the planned Richardson Rd bridge edges and Hendon Ave, Local access along and across the corridor, Ensuring that international best practise in catering for light spill is incorporated. The report to the council's transport committee also highlights a number of other issues which need to be addressed as part of the Waterview connection: Open space fragmentation and quality impacts along Hendon Ave (including the need to realign Oakley Creek in several places), A need to integrate the design with the future rail line through the same area, Reduce community severance by creating new crossing points, Ensure that the transport corridor supports Stoddard town centre's future development.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[PINE HARBOUR] - PART 1*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Justme said:


> Nice photos as usual :cheers: But for me, snow is one of the great pleasures of life. 14° and grey sky's is a waste of winter ;O) It's too cold to walk around in a t-shirt and not cold enough to enjoy the brisk climate and change from summer. And when the snow comes, the whole city is completely different, everything covered in white and so silent. It's amazing how snow dampens the sound. Everything you thought you knew looks completely different.
> 
> I love our true change of seasons. The summers are usually as good as Auckland's, often much warmer (though this year is nothing special), our autumns are true autumns where most of the trees change to gold and brown, and again this really makes everything look different. I can walk to the city center in 30minutes, but I also have a forest only 15minutes walk away. In autumn, the forest is knee deep in golden leaves, the paths have dissapeared except for signs above the leaves pointing which way to go, or you could just walk in any direction and watch the deer stroll wearily past as the trees are so less dense in autumn. And then winter sets in and great cold, brisk weather takes over. When I wake up in the morning and the city below me is completey white, it's a sight of beauty I simply can not put into words. After a while though, the cold days of winter drags on and we start to yearn for Spring. Then, that first day of spring comes, the sun is out, the trees are sprouting fresh green growth and it is enjoyed and appreciated that so much more.
> 
> I would miss this so much if I left it.


Sounds like the monologue given by the politician in the movie Bird Cage when the parents meet for the first time and they asked him about his trip down.


----------



## Nicco

Justme said:


> Nice photos as usual :cheers: But for me, snow is one of the great pleasures of life. 14° and grey sky's is a waste of winter ;O) It's too cold to walk around in a t-shirt and not cold enough to enjoy the brisk climate and change from summer. And when the snow comes, the whole city is completely different, everything covered in white and so silent. It's amazing how snow dampens the sound. Everything you thought you knew looks completely different.
> 
> I love our true change of seasons. The summers are usually as good as Auckland's, often much warmer (though this year is nothing special), our autumns are true autumns where most of the trees change to gold and brown, and again this really makes everything look different. I can walk to the city center in 30minutes, but I also have a forest only 15minutes walk away. In autumn, the forest is knee deep in golden leaves, the paths have dissapeared except for signs above the leaves pointing which way to go, or you could just walk in any direction and watch the deer stroll wearily past as the trees are so less dense in autumn. And then winter sets in and great cold, brisk weather takes over. When I wake up in the morning and the city below me is completey white, it's a sight of beauty I simply can not put into words. After a while though, the cold days of winter drags on and we start to yearn for Spring. Then, that first day of spring comes, the sun is out, the trees are sprouting fresh green growth and it is enjoyed and appreciated that so much more.
> 
> I would miss this so much if I left it.


WOW!! I should use that for my creative writing assessment!


----------



## Justme

^^ Should the NZ prime minister get involved? That usually happens when someone doesn't promote NZ as 100% perfect in a publication


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Pine Harbour is a great development - with a ferry service to match


----------



## Guest

Justme said:


> ^^ Should the NZ prime minister get involved? That usually happens when someone doesn't promote NZ as 100% perfect in a publication


:lol: NZ doesn't have nearly as much shit to deal with as so many other countries, that is why our PM always has extra time to deal with the misinformed  The perks of being small and "isolated".

Mr KF has a good point, your monologue did remind me of the politician's description of their drive from upstate to Florida in The Bird Cage. A great piece of writing and you should be proud mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03|08*










*[09 AUGUST 2009] - 14°C SUNDAY, 13:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

MEGA [CONVENTION CENTRE] PROPOSED FOR DOWNTOWN AUCKLAND*







*A national convention centre and a six-star hotel on Bledisloe Container Terminal will be central planks in John Banks' campaign for the mayoralty of the new Auckland Council next year. The Auckland city mayor said the centre and hotel could be built over five to seven years and he had a strategy in place to fund the estimated $750 million cost. Banks, who is also promising an improved train service including rail loop to link the Britomart terminus with the western line, said Bledisloe was ideal for super-cruise ships. Smaller ships could use Queens Wharf and the existing passenger terminal on Princes Wharf. "Long term, the international cruise ship home should be at Bledisloe with an international convention and exhibition centre and a six-star hotel. It is a much bigger wharf than Queens Wharf." Karen Lyons, group manager in the Auckland City Council strategy office, confirmed that Bledisloe had been looked at as a possible site and would be an attractive option were there not problems with the ownership of the land. "There are not many sites in central Auckland that are suitable for a centre. You could do it at Bledisloe or perhaps Wynyard Point or you could come back to the Aotea Centre." Banks' plans for Bledisloe run counter to Ports of Auckland which in June sold nearby Queens Wharf to the Government and the Auckland Regional Council for $40 million - initially to be used as a public venue, dubbed "party central", for the 2011 Rugby World Cup.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[PINE HARBOUR] - PART 2*


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Pine Harbour is a great development - with a ferry service to match


For sure and more improvements on the way :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Now for Gulf harbour to play catch up!


----------



## Taller Better

Climatically, which is the mildest part of NZ?


----------



## Nicco

Justme said:


> ^^ Should the NZ prime minister get involved? That usually happens when someone doesn't promote NZ as 100% perfect in a publication


Oh heck yeah! How dare they insult our South Pacific Island like that? lmao

Actually, you are quite right. Next thing you know, there is a huge headline in the NZHerald with "Auckland's winter a no-no for Germans"...with a link to this forum. :lol: This has happened before wit other blogs.


----------



## bumsmoke

Taller said:


> Climatically, which is the mildest part of NZ?


Northland would be the mildest part of NZ which has a 'subtropical' climate. Coldest winter month (July) lows of 7/8C (45F) and daytime high of around 15/16C (65F)


----------



## Justme

Well, I apologize if my post seemed like a monologue. I just wanted to point out that weather is a very subjective opinion. Most people are quite content with the weather they are used to where they live. Of course, this is different to when travelling on holiday and then almost everyone wants sunshine, but you know what I mean. 

Many NZer's find Australia too hot, but ask any Australian and they will say they have the best weather in the world. It goes the same for winters. Some people really miss snow when they have a winter without it ;O)

:cheers:


----------



## xavarreiro

good photos


----------



## Guest

Taller said:


> Climatically, which is the mildest part of NZ?


Bumsmoke is quite correct but you could say that anything North from Hamilton (North Island) is the mildest part of the country .. which includes Auckland and Tauranga (one of my favourite towns).



Justme said:


> Well, I apologize if my post seemed like a monologue. I just wanted to point out that weather is a very subjective opinion. Most people are quite content with the weather they are used to where they live. Of course, this is different to when travelling on holiday and then almost everyone wants sunshine, but you know what I mean.
> 
> Many NZer's find Australia too hot, but ask any Australian and they will say they have the best weather in the world. It goes the same for winters. Some people really miss snow when they have a winter without it ;O)
> 
> :cheers:


It was a good point, no worries mate :cheers:




xavarreiro said:


> good photos


Thank you


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Now for Gulf harbour to play catch up!


That is surely where we would love to live :hug:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04|08*










*[09 AUGUST 2009] - 14°C SUNDAY, 13:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

PROPOSAL FOR [RUGBY WORLD CUP 2011] BRIDGE*







*Plans are advancing for a $2 million temporary bridge linking the Viaduct Harbour with the Tank Farm in time for the 2011 Rugby World Cup. Auckland City councillors are expected to approve a design tomorrow for a 6m wide pontoon bridge capable of carrying up to 14,700 pedestrians an hour. The council has put back plans for a permanent $47.3 million Te Wero bridge from the eastern end of Te Wero Island to Halsey St until 2016. In the meantime, it wants to build a temporary structure for the cup to provide easy access from the city to a new $32 million marine events centre on the old Team New Zealand base in Halsey St and the first retail and entertainment precinct at the Tank Farm. Sea + City, the public body developing the 29ha Tank Farm, is spending $107 million on entertainment and retail facilities around Jellicoe St, North Wharf and a park based around the old cement silos - to be known as Silo Park. Waterfront programme manager Jane Simmonds has put up three options for a temporary crossing. They include a ferry service costing $1.57 million, a simple pontoon bridge costing $1.42 million and a higher spec pontoon bridge costing $2.07 million. She has recommended the higher spec pontoon bridge that would be raised 2.5m to 3.5m above the water level. It would have an opening section 36m wide and the raised feature would allow small vessels to pass underneath without the need to open it. Meanwhile, a two-stage design competition for Queens Wharf is expected to begin within three weeks. Everyone from school students to professional architects will be able to submit plans for the proposed Queens Wharf do-up in the first stage. The submission period will be followed by a two-week judging process in which five designs and three teams will be selected to advance to the second stage and produce a developed design within a $76 million budget. The entire process is expected to be completed by the end of October. Auckland City has $56 million budgeted for the project. Auckland City, the Auckland Regional Council and the Government are finalising funding arrangements for the remaining $20 million to turn Queens Wharf into a cruise ship terminal and "party central" for the Rugby World Cup. For more INFORMATION please go HERE & HERE*

*AUCKLAND [DOWNTOWN]
[MEET YOU @ BRITOMART]*


----------



## drkf1234

Brilliant ! :applause:


----------



## Guest

drkf1234 said:


> Brilliant ! :applause:


Thank you :tyty:


----------



## DML2

I like the pics - and all the info! Lol i learn quite a lot bout Auckland through this thread.


----------



## eighty4

Nice pics syd


----------



## Pule

After a long time I decided to check this thread today and the pics are still refreshing.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Great pictures! Suburban homes are very plain and simple. I'd love to see these suburban people to add the details to their homes like rocks, wood frames, wrought irons, tile roofs, etc. to add the character to their houses.


----------



## Guest

DML2 said:


> I like the pics - and all the info! Lol i learn quite a lot bout Auckland through this thread.


Thanks DML2, that is wjat I am here for mate 




eighty4 said:


> Nice pics syd


Thanks 84, I still can't believe that it was 2 years ago that we last saw each other, unbelievable.




Pule said:


> After a long time I decided to check this thread today and the pics are still refreshing.


I am glad that you are back Pule, I have missed you mate. I also hope that you are healthy and very wealthy :cheers:


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Great pictures! Suburban homes are very plain and simple. I'd love to see these suburban people to add the details to their homes like rocks, wood frames, wrought irons, tile roofs, etc. to add the character to their houses.


Aren't they just, row after row of houses but every area does have some sort of variation like the following examples ...


----------



## Guest

eastadl said:


> lovely photos, again
> 
> you say your leaving Auckland, thats no good


Thank you  the time that we have been dreading has finally come, it is necessary for us to make some firm decisions and we have been making long lists of pro's and con's ... should we stay or should we go .... the end result is that Melbourne and/or Sydney will be better for both of us in the long run.

There is so much that I will miss in Auckland but we will keep coming back for a weekend or two


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Great pictures! I can't believe that you're leaving Auckland... That means no more new pictures of beautiful Auckland?


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Great pictures! I can't believe that you're leaving Auckland... That means no more new pictures of beautiful Auckland?


Thanks  Yup, it will definitely happen - we can no longer dilly-dally, a decision had to be made. We will still be here in Auckland for at least another 2 years  Lots of pics still coming :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks  Yup, it will definitely happen - we can no longer dilly-dally, a decision had to be made. We will still be here in Auckland for at least another 2 years  Lots of pics still coming :cheers:


Good to know. Once you move there, you might want to start a new thread and start show off your new city just like you do with Auckland.


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Good to know. Once you move there, you might want to start a new thread and start show off your new city just like you do with Auckland.


Most definitely mate, the Auckland thread will be put to bed and I will start the eye on Melbourne thread - very exciting indeed


----------



## Guest

A little video for you to watch while I take a break  Enjoy !


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDNEY said:


> A little video for you to watch while I take a break  Enjoy !


Oi, you are not allowed to rest, get back on the streets


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Oi, you are not allowed to rest, get back on the streets


:lol: Yes Sir !


----------



## Justme

Great video. I wish that was in HD!


----------



## Guest

Justme said:


> Great video. I wish that was in HD!


I agree - how have you been ?


----------



## Guest

*[SPECIAL EDITION]* ... My better half and I went to *[TAURANGA | MOUNT MAUNGANUI]* for the weekend ... this is where many Aucklander's have holiday homes | apartments (2 hour drive). It is an awesome part of the country. En-route we stopped @


*[WAIHI BEACH]*
























































*[TAURANGA | MOUNT MAUNGANUI]* - PART A


----------



## Guest

*[TAURANGA | MOUNT MAUNGANUI]* - PART B


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great fresh shots there mate, the area looks very nice! How much are these sort of holiday homes in New Zealand?


----------



## DML2

Shit, you two have been all the same places as I have in the last few days!


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> A little video for you to watch while I take a break  Enjoy !


Indeed an amazing video SYDNEY :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Great fresh shots there mate, the area looks very nice! How much are these sort of holiday homes in New Zealand?


Thanks  it runs into the millions but I am willing to bet that it is cheaper than property in the UK and that is probably why so many Britons settle there. The weather is also gr8 ! 




DML2 said:


> Shit, you two have been all the same places as I have in the last few days!


You have admirers 




christos-greece said:


> Indeed an amazing video SYDNEY :cheers:


I am so happy that you enjoyed it  Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Guest

*[TAURANGA | MOUNT MAUNGANUI]* - PART C


----------



## Guest

*[TAURANGA | MOUNT MAUNGANUI]* - PART D


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^

Hot!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> ^^
> 
> Hot!!!!!!


Me ?


----------



## Marky Mark

*Both of you Hot !*



SYDNEY said:


> Me ?


Hot Photos on Both Threads :banana:


----------



## Taller Better

Sydney, I am afraid we are going to work you to death for the next two years, and wring every possible picture of beautiful Auckland out of you before departure time!


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos as well


----------



## Guest

Marky Mark said:


> Hot Photos on Both Threads :banana:


:lol: Thanks Marky Sweety :cheers: 



Taller said:


> Sydney, I am afraid we are going to work you to death for the next two years, and wring every possible picture of beautiful Auckland out of you before departure time!


Damn ! Now I have to be even more creative than before, a shame that the scenery doesn't change every 7 days  .... I will probably drive you all crazy with my Melbourne / Sydney pics 



christos-greece said:


> Very nice photos as well


Thank you


----------



## Guest

*[TAURANGA | MOUNT MAUNGANUI]* - PART E


----------



## Guest

*[TAURANGA | MOUNT MAUNGANUI]* - PART F


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Fabulous pictures!!! I also love that video!!! After seeing that video, made me very tempted to book a ticket and fly to Auckland right away!


----------



## Taller Better

LOL! Banana seats and butterfly handlebars. Looks like my bike when I was a kid!


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Fabulous pictures!!! I also love that video!!! After seeing that video, made me very tempted to book a ticket and fly to Auckland right away!


I am glad that you enjoyed it, that is a summer video, Auckland is not a winter city (very dull & grey in winter) but definitely a summer city - then it is best time to come here and somehow I think that you might find it disappointing  One thing that you must see is New Zealand proper - it is WOW ! 




Taller said:


> LOL! Banana seats and butterfly handlebars. Looks like my bike when I was a kid!


:lol: I used to have a pink one, who could have guessed


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Brilliant shot of The Mount :hug:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Brilliant shot of The Mount :hug:


Thank you :kiss:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06|08*










*[27 AUGUST 2009] - 16°C THURSDAY, 13:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[INFRASTRUCTURE]

UNDERGROUND [RAIL] LOOP FOR DOWNTOWN AUCKLAND*​
*Investigations into a 3.5km rail tunnel under central Auckland are continuing. KiwiRail and the Auckland Regional Transport Authority are today announcing a $5 million study, to be funded equally by the two organisations, to find a preferred double-tracked tunnel route from the western end of Britomart Station to Mt Eden. The study by a team of four consultancies will run until the end of next year. It envisages a $1 billion-plus tunnel to be ready 2020, doubling the capacity of Britomart before it becomes choked by trains having to keep backing out of the station rather than circulating freely through an inner-city loop. But the announcement follows Transport Minister Steven Joyce's refusal to guarantee the Government would have enough money available to buy 140 electric railcars sought by Auckland Regional Council and its transport authority subsidiary. "No, I cannot," the minister said in Parliament in answer to a bid by the Green Party's Auckland transport spokesman, Keith Locke, to gain such a guarantee. Mr Joyce said last night that the Government was making no more and no less money available than Labour did when it joined Auckland's $1 billion rail electrification project. He also dismissed concern raised by regional council chairman Mike Lee that a re-allocation of money in the Transport Agency's three-year programme, due out today, towards more new highways would result in Auckland's railway services being slowly starved of operating funds. He said $500 million allocated by Labour to electrifying the Auckland railway tracks and $500 million which the Government had promised for electric trains, while abolishing a regional fuel tax to pay for those, was at the limit of affordability and he was concerned about potential cost overruns across both elements. Mr Lee said the inner-city tunnel was "absolutely essential if we are to achieve the quantum leap in Auckland rail patronage that we need - but it can't work without electric trains". KiwiRail network commercial manager Neil Buchanan said the tunnel route would almost certainly reach under the Albert St road reservation to Aotea Square, but the study was needed to determine how best to reach Mt Eden from there.*

*AUCKLAND [INFRASTRUCTURE]
[GO YONDER & EXPLORE] - PART 1*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^
It will be good to get that underground railway loop going!


----------



## 滴嘎儿

wow

beautiful pics 


............


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> ^^
> It will be good to get that underground railway loop going!


Oh hell yeah, after how many decades 




滴嘎儿;41895046 said:


> wow
> 
> beautiful pics ............


Thank you very, very much :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06|08*










*[27 AUGUST 2009] - 16°C THURSDAY, 13:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[INFRASTRUCTURE]

NEW [MANUKAU RAIL STATION] AND TERTIARY CAMPUS*​
*A land deal to allow the creation of a tertiary campus for 25,000 students in Manukau city centre has been approved. The Manukau City Council decision means that the planned new Manukau rail and bus station will be part of a tertiary campus building with a floor area of approximately 10,000 square metres. The council has approved a 99 year lease of approximately three hectares of land to Manukau Institute of Technology (MIT) for a peppercorn rental. The campus site will be on a section of Hayman Park bordered by Wiri Station Road, Davies Ave and Lambie Drive that has been ear-marked for development for a number of years. MIT plans to open stage one of the campus in 2012 with an initial 1500 full time equivalent students, with numbers expected to increase during the next decade. Manukau Mayor Len Brown says the creation of the tertiary campus opens up opportunities for the city centre and wider Manukau. “The station and campus development is the first stage in a long term plan to lift the city centre to a new level. “There are huge benefits from having a tertiary campus in central Manukau, which is why the council is helping make it happen by providing the land. “It also means there will be a much bigger and better station building than the simple station that would have been there without the campus,” Mr Brown says. “The council has been pushing for many years to get a tertiary campus in the city centre that offers a full range of courses. Soon we'll have two, with Auckland University of Technology (AUT) opening their Manukau campus soon and the planned MIT campus coming in 2012. Having education close to home gives Manukau residents the best opportunities possible for their future. The transport interchange and tertiary campus projects are part of a masterplan the council has developed to create a better city centre – one that is easy to get around and attracts people and investment to the area. The long term aim is to create opportunities for investment, economic development, better public spaces and to make the environment an attractive part of the city centre.*

*AUCKLAND [INFRASTRUCTURE]
[GO YONDER & EXPLORE] - PART 2*


----------



## christos-greece

Tauranga district has very beautiful, and very nice buildings/houses 


SYDNEY said:


>


----------



## city_thing

Sydney and Mr_Kiwi_Fruit, I'm getting a cheap-o flight to Auckland towards Xmas time when the weather is nicer. Would you two ladies be interested in having a drink and maybe showing a wayward Melbournian around town? It looks so beautiful there. So much cleaner and healthier than dirty auld Melb. I know no one else in NZ, just a helluva lotta Kiwis here.

I've just been watching all these cool Kiwi things on Youtube, I LOVE this pre-take off safety video from Air New Zealand. Very inventive. The pilot is very much my type too :lol:






And this advert from Kiwibank is great too... 






And the NZ Tourism Ad, which seems to play here every 3 seconds...






I'm an NZ state of mind tonight.


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Tauranga district has very beautiful, and very nice buildings/houses


It is one of my favourites, I could quite easily go there every weekend 




city_thing said:


> Sydney and Mr_Kiwi_Fruit, I'm getting a cheap-o flight to Auckland towards Xmas time when the weather is nicer. Would you two ladies be interested in having a drink and maybe showing a wayward Melbournian around town? It looks so beautiful there. So much cleaner and healthier than dirty auld Melb. I know no one else in NZ, just a helluva lotta Kiwis here.


That's gr8 news  when exactly will you be here ? there is a good chance that we might be in South Island but nothing has been confirmed as yet  Don't expect too much from Auckland, after living in Melbourne you might find it very dull here. I did, after returning from Melbourne I was depressed for months on end but I can give you loads of advice as to what to see etc. It will all help :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> It is one of my favourites, I could quite easily go there every weekend


Most of them, are looking great indeed. And those apartments should be really expensive, right?


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 07|08*










*[28 AUGUST 2009] - 18°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[DEVELOPMENT]

NEW LUXURY [HOTEL] FOR BRITOMART PRECINCT*







*The developer of Auckland's $1 billion Britomart Precinct has scaled back plans for a towering luxury hotel on the waterfront and has instead unveiled plans for a stepped building that is not as high as the hotel building proposed last year, but still breaches the allowable height limit. The company announced plans in June last year to build a luxury 175-room hotel on the Seafarers Building site on Quay St in time for the 2011 Rugby World Cup. It would have been up to 101m, four times over the allowable height limit at the historic Britomart precinct. After a public outcry at the height, bulk and how the building related to the precinct, Cooper and Company went back to the drawing board. Auckland City's urban design champion Ludo Campbell-Reid called the hotel "alien" in scale to the heritage needs of the precinct. The Historic Places Trust said that it would disrupt the rhythm, pattern and grain of the urban zone. Chief executive Matthew Cockram said the company had listened carefully to the feedback for the hotel building and taken a new approach for one of the last remaining development sites along the waterfront. He said a panel of architects - Pip Cheshire, Clinton Bird and Jeremy Salmond - had looked at all the issues and created a "much superior" building envelope. The plans had been peer reviewed by Sydney architect Richard Johnson and run past Auckland City Council's urban design panel. The new building would be made up of two heights to echo the pattern of different heights along Quay St. The maximum heights would be 61.4m and 35.4m. The allowable building height for the site is 24m. Mr Cockram said the economic recession counted against a luxury hotel proceeding, but the company would love to build a boutique hotel on the site some time in the future. For RENDERS & INFORMATION please go HERE*

*AUCKLAND [DOWNTOWN]
[BLUE ON WHITE] - PART 1*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Nice pictures!  I don't really like the rendering of new hotel at all. It is very uninspiring and unfit for Auckland. Auckland deserves nicer looking hotel tower.


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Most of them, are looking great indeed. And those apartments should be really expensive, right?


They run into the millions unfortunately, I will have to wait for my winning lottery ticket


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Nice pictures!  I don't really like the rendering of new hotel at all. It is very uninspiring and unfit for Auckland. Auckland deserves nicer looking hotel tower.


Thanks mate, I love Concept B, it is very SANAA  The proposal that they had last year was gr8 but the village idiots shot it down - they don't have hobbies and sit around waiting for something to bitch about. Many Aucklander's actually thin that they live in some village out in the countryside hno:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Well spotted opcorn: :hug:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Well spotted opcorn: :hug:


I have a very, very good teacher


----------



## Guest

city_thing said:


> And the NZ Tourism Ad, which seems to play here every 3 seconds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an NZ state of mind tonight.


That is one of my favourite videos, it just screams New Zealand !


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 07|08*










*[28 AUGUST 2009] - 18°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[INFRASTRUCTURE]

MAJOR [TRANSPORT] PLAN APPROVED*







*Design work can now start on a major transport package linking Auckland and Manukau cities. Funding has been confirmed for the design stage of the Auckland Manukau Eastern Transport Initiative. The New Zealand Transport Agency has also officially endorsed stage one of the project due for completion in 2019. The agency will contribute more than half of the estimated $10.6 million cost. Stage one’s total cost is estimated at $427m. Manukau City Council group manager transportation David Collings describes it as a "definite commitment into the future". "They’re well aware of what expectations will be placed on their future budgets," he says. "Design work can now happen. It doesn’t require consultation. It’s gone through those phases and I guess we’ve gone through the hard parts." Mr Collings describes it as a corridor of growth and development for future traffic demand. The two-stage joint project between the Manukau and Auckland city councils and the transport agency is a $1.33 billion package of improvements to major roads, public transport, walking and cycling facilities. Key points in the first package of work from 2010 to 2019 include: Pedestrian/cycle lanes clip-on to the Panmure Bridge, interim improvements at Ti Rakau Drive/Pakuranga Bridge and Pakuranga Rd/Ti Rakau Drive, intersection upgrades on Gossamer/Ti Rakau Drive as well as Truegood Drive and Cryers Rd, bus lanes on Ti Rakau Drive and Pakuranga Rd, and beginning work on the Reeves Rd flyover. The second stage due to start in 2019 will be completed by 2031.*

*AUCKLAND [DOWNTOWN]
[BLUE ON WHITE] - PART 2*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Great pics as always.:cheer:

This is the newly arrived floating paddle restaurant the 'Waipa Delta'. 
(Click the image for more info.)

​


----------



## Bristol Mike

Fantastic shots all round, a real sense of early spring by the looks of it. I notice in the first picture of the second batch that the guy is in shorts and tee-shirt. It must be warming up!  Look forward to more as always.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks mate, I love Concept B, it is very SANAA  The proposal that they had last year was gr8 but the village idiots shot it down - they don't have hobbies and sit around waiting for something to bitch about. Many Aucklander's actually thin that they live in some village out in the countryside hno:


What did it was looked like before village idiots killed it? 

BTW, neat pictures!  We still want to see more and more pictures of beautiful Auckland!


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Fantastic shots all round, a real sense of early spring by the looks of it. I notice in the first picture of the second batch that the guy is in shorts and tee-shirt. It must be warming up!  Look forward to more as always.


Things are warming up but one day sun three days grey is starting to annoy me endlessly :lol: ... I have decided that I need to live somewhere sunnier - a sunny disposition needs a sunny climate  ... Sydney is looking more attractive as the days go by :cheers: Thanks for the comment Mike.




CrazyAboutCities said:


> What did it was looked like before village idiots killed it?
> 
> BTW, neat pictures!  We still want to see more and more pictures of beautiful Auckland!


You could say that it was more of what you can expect to find in a city such as Sydney but too tall for the nimby's - bastards !!  Thanks for the compliment mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Great pics as always.:cheer:
> 
> This is the newly arrived floating paddle restaurant the 'Waipa Delta'.​




How romantic, I can see us cruising the harbour on a hot summer's evening  :hug:​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 07|08*










*[28 AUGUST 2009] - 18°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[EVENT]

AUCKLAND [HERITAGE] FESTIVAL*







*A unique opportunity to take a guided tour of Auckland Art Gallery's $113 million heritage refurbishment with experts from the project team. Sunday 27 September. One hour tours starting at 10am, 11am , Midday, 1pm, 2pm and 3pm. Tours depart promptly from the gallery foyer, on the corner of Wellesley and Lorne Streets. To secure your place, please register 10 minutes prior to departure. The Auckland Heritage Festival will take place from September 19th - October 4th 2009. Celebrate the unique stories and secrets of Auckland while reflecting on our city's natural, built and social history. The festival will feature everything from art and architecture to fashion and music, something for people of all ages and interests.*

*AUCKLAND [DOWNTOWN]
[BLUE ON WHITE] - PART 3*


----------



## ARTIFORT

It all looks so clean, shiny, new and fresh. Thanks for the photographs.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Neat pictures!!! Sydney, can you find old pictures of Auckland back in the 90s, 80s, 70s and beyond and show us how much Auckland changed since then?


----------



## Guest

ARTIFORT said:


> It all looks so clean, shiny, new and fresh. Thanks for the photographs.


You are more than welcome 




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Neat pictures!!! Sydney, can you find old pictures of Auckland back in the 90s, 80s, 70s and beyond and show us how much Auckland changed since then?


Sure thing  I am currently working on just such a project. Stay tuned sweety and thanks for the comment


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ Awesome! I am looking forward for it! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 07|08*










*[28 AUGUST 2009] - 18°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[EVENT]

[THEME PARK] HERE TO STAY*







*Rainbow’s End has been granted a lease extension and has just invested in a big new attraction. Theme park operator New Zealand Experience has been negotiating with Manukau City Council to extend its lease from 2019 to 2034. "We have an understanding between the council and the company. It just needs to be approved by the Auckland Transition Authority as part of the supercity implementation process," says chairman Tony Frankham. The council says it is committed to keeping Rainbow’s End in the city. Part of the current leased land will be extracted for use by the Justice Ministry but a similar area of additional land has been set aside for inclusion in the new lease. Rainbow’s End will be compensated for the cost of relocating an existing attraction because of the lost land. The process has progressed enough for the company to invest in a new ride. It’s the first new significant attraction in the park since the Fear Fall in 2004 and it was selected after extensive planning and evaluation, Mr Frankham says. It will be located near the existing rollercoaster and log flume attractions where redevelopment is already under way for a new food outlet and outdoor area. He hopes the new ride will be up and running in time for the Christmas holidays or early January but he’s tight-lipped on what the attraction it will be. "It’ll be a major attraction and it’s an exciting one," he says.*

*AUCKLAND [DOWNTOWN]
[BLUE ON WHITE] - PART 4*


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ Awesome! I am looking forward for it! :cheers:


You are more than welcome :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 07|08*










*[28 AUGUST 2009] - 18°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

[WARMEST] AUGUST ON RECORD*







*It's not global warming, it's just good weather - last month was the warmest August New Zealand has seen since temperatures were first recorded 155 years ago. New Zealanders could thank strong westerly winds coming off Australia for an average temperature almost 2degC warmer than usual, said Auckland climate scientist Jim Salinger. The average temperature for New Zealand last month was 10.4degC, which gave the normally wintery month the kind of temperatures usually seen in spring. Regions that registered the highest temperatures above average were areas such as Central Otago and inland Canterbury, where the Australian air kept both days and nights relatively warm. Auckland and Tauranga shared the title of the warmest main centre for August, while Wellington was both the sunniest and wettest, Dunedin the driest, and Christchurch the coolest. Niwa's outlook for spring said New Zealanders could continue to expect warmer weather than usual throughout September, although there was likely to be a change mid-spring.*

*AUCKLAND [DOWNTOWN]
[BLUE ON WHITE] - PART 5*


----------



## Justme

SYDNEY said:


> Sure thing  I am currently working on just such a project. Stay tuned sweety and thanks for the comment


If you start a new thread for this, make sure you link it here as I would hate to miss it :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Justme said:


> If you start a new thread for this, make sure you link it here as I would hate to miss it :cheers:


Sure thing, I will probably continue it here but it is going to take some time to collate everything ... stay tuned mate


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 07|08*










*[28 AUGUST 2009] - 18°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

THE BIG AUCKLAND [CLEAN UP]*







*Aucklanders are being encouraged to get involved in clean-up projects for the Great New Zealand Spring Clean. Keep New Zealand Beautiful’s annual Clean Up Week runs from September 4 to 11 with events across the city. Bunnings Warehouse staff will be doing their bit for the clean-up with a day of litter collection at sports clubs, schools, community centres and parks while Auckland New World staff will also be helping with local clean-up projects. For further information please go HERE*

*AUCKLAND [DOWNTOWN]
[BLUE ON WHITE] - PART 6*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

"Aucklanders are being encouraged to get involved in clean-up projects for the Great New Zealand Spring Clean. Keep New Zealand Beautiful’s annual Clean Up Week runs from September 4 to 11 with events across the city. Bunnings Warehouse staff will be doing their bit for the clean-up with a day of litter collection at sports clubs, schools, community centres and parks while Auckland New World staff will also be helping with local clean-up projects."

What a fantastic idea!


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

How could Auckland clean up since Auckland already TOO TIDY?!?!? :lol:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> What a fantastic idea!


:cheers:




CrazyAboutCities said:


> How could Auckland clean up since Auckland already TOO TIDY?!?!? :lol:


:lol: We still have our share of litter bugs  they should change it to an "internal" clean up, looking into some of the apartments and their balconies is a frightful experience - some people live like pigs uke:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|09*










*[30 AUGUST 2009] - 18°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Stormy*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

HERITAGE TRAIL FOR [HOBSONVILLE]*







*Plans to develop a heritage trail in Hobsonville have been endorsed by Waitakere City Council. The council’s Infrastructure and Works Committee has agreed to a service level agreement with the Hobsonville Heritage Trust for the design and construction of a trail that will highlight the area’s rich history. The agreement will see the trust receive a one-off payment of $300,000 for which it will have to • Develop a landscaping plan for Limeburners Bay and obtain building and resource consents for a Hobsonville Heritage Trail • Apply for and obtain an authority to modify an archaeological site (uncover the kiln floors, re-cement in the bricks; and install drainage and fencing where appropriate) and • Construct the heritage trail and install interpretive signage and prepare heritage brochures that will explain the significance of heritage sites in Hobsonville. The $300,000 is the balance of compensation paid to the council for the demolition of Sinton House by the New Zealand Transport Agency to allow for the construction of the new SH 18 motorway. “This is a public/private partnership where the council acquires land through the subdivision process but a private trust adds value, in this case through the development of a heritage trail,” says committee chairman Derek Battersby. Council officers are negotiating with the landowner as part of the planned development of that site, to acquire the land adjacent to the esplanade reserve that has archaeological features associated with it. The proposed subdivision will require the approval of the council, Auckland Regional Council and the New Zealand Historic Places Trust. The archaeological features were given additional protection by the New Zealand Historic Places Trust last year to include the post-1900 features of the site along the coastal foreshore under the Historic Places Act 1993. An archaeological assessment of the area conducted by the council last year highlighted the heritage significance of Limeburners Bay and the archaeology is more extensive than first thought. The bay contains the remains of Carder’s and Holland’s heavy clay pottery works, and the R.O Clarks Ltd works and is regarded as the birthplace of ceramics in Waitakere, before the industry shifted to New Lynn.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[DEVONPORT] - PART 1*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Awesome pictures! 

This chick's facial expression like "What are you looking at me for!?!?" :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Awesome pictures!
> 
> This chick's facial expression like "What are you looking at me for!?!?" :lol::lol::lol:


Thanks sweety .... she was licking her lips and thinking "if only he wasn't gay - the things that I could do to him" :lol:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|09*










*[30 AUGUST 2009] - 18°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Stormy*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

TRAVELLER'S NAME [NEW ZEALAND] SECOND BEST DESTINATION*







*New Zealand has been named the second-favourite destination in the world by readers of Conde Naste Traveller magazine. The publication's annual Readers' Travel Awards rank everything from cities, countries and islands to tour operators and spas. New Zealand topped the 'favourite countries' list last year but was pushed into second place this year by Italy, which the magazine's readers identified as having the best food, culture and climate in the world. Each country was given a mark out of 100, with Italy this year scoring an impressive 95.55. New Zealand's score was 95.18. Rounding out the top five were Turkey (94.84), Australia (94.47) and France (94.31). Luxury Glenorchy hotel Blanket Bay was named the best leisure hotel in Australasia and the South Pacific, with Taupo's Huka Lodge, the Wairarapa's Wharekauhau Lodge and Country Estate and The Farm at Cape Kidnappers also making the top 20. Local carrier Air New Zealand also performed well in the awards, being named second-best airline for long-haul leisure travel. First place in that category was taken by Virgin Atlantic, with Qantas, British Airways and India's Kingfisher Airlines making up the top five. Air New Zealand was also singled out as having the best in-flight catering of all the long-haul carriers. In addition to identifying winners in each category, the travel awards features a 'Top 100' list, which ranks the destinations and experiences according to the score they were given - regardless of the individual categories. New Zealand's score on the 'best countries' list gave it a spot at number four and Blanket Bay's score of 94.44 in the 'best hotels' category placed it at number 10 on the 'Top 100' list.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[DEVONPORT] - PART 2*


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


>


Is that a real duck? Looks not quite right somehow.

btw. All good shots. Those weatherboards look like too much work to upkeep.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks sweety .... she was licking her lips and thinking "if only he wasn't gay - the things that I could do to him" :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:

Nice pictures by the way! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

For once again very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

More fantastic shots mate, well done. Loving the going from the busy centre of the city and street-level piccies to the outskirts of the city where it is quieter and you can get sea views .


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> Is that a real duck? Looks not quite right somehow. btw. All good shots. Those weatherboards look like too much work to upkeep.


Yes it is  as tame as anything that you have ever seen. It is quite common to see the ducks walking along Devonport's streets and they are very tame as well - so cute. Thanks ML :cheers:




CrazyAboutCities said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Nice pictures by the way! :cheers:


Thanks mate :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> For once again very nice photos :cheers:


Thank you CG :cheers:




Bristol Mike said:


> More fantastic shots mate, well done. Loving the going from the busy centre of the city and street-level piccies to the outskirts of the city where it is quieter and you can get sea views .


Thanks Mike, Devonport is my favourite suburb, I could live there tomorrow. I wish that we hadn't bought our place, it just ties you down


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> Thank you CG :cheers:


Welcome @SYDNEY  i will expect more photos


----------



## DML2

SYDNEY said:


> :lol: We still have our share of litter bugs  they should change it to an "internal" clean up, looking into some of the apartments and their balconies is a frightful experience - some people live like pigs uke:


VERY true


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Welcome @SYDNEY  i will expect more photos


The cafe society has been keeping me very busy 




DML2 said:


> VERY true


:cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|09*










*[30 AUGUST 2009] - 18°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Stormy*

*AUCKLAND[NEWS]

LEN BROWN WANTS TO BE AUCKLAND'S FIRST [SUPER CITY] MAYOR*







*Two years ago Manukau mayor Len Brown was no fan of the supercity. He couldn’t see how "one city based in Auckland’s central business district and focused on the waterfront and the Viaduct" was going to benefit the region’s communities.Now that same fear – that people and communities will lose their representation – is driving his bid to be the first mayor of "all Auckland" in November next year. Mr Brown announced his campaign to lead the first Auckland Council before a couple of hundred supporters gathered at One Tree Hill in Onehunga on Sunday. Another reason compelling him to stand is the chance to strengthen regional governance, he says. He wants to preserve the gains local councils and the Auckland Regional Council have painstakingly made over more than 150 years and "propel the region forward to the pre-eminent position it deserves". "We can only do that if we strengthen local communities and ensure each of them is cared for, that there is a high degree of connectivity among peoples and communities in all their diversity, and that the leadership is primarily focused on fulfilling their hopes, dreams and aspirations. "We are all in this together and we will not leave anyone behind." To realise the region’s potential for "spectacular economic growth", the council has to have a development platform, he says. "Outstanding infrastructure like roading and public transport is critical. "Electricity is hugely important. We need to upgrade power grids and lines and put in place high-speed broadband in two or three years." There’s a need to "power up education to a higher standard" and campaign for cleanliness and safety on the streets. "We have a primary focus on safety in Manukau. We will continue with that and have a stronger focus for the region. The single-mindedness we applied to graffiti in Manukau, we will also take to the region." Environmental sustainability is also "very high up in the list". "We have to preserve our green zones, maintain our reserves and volcanic areas and improve water quality. "We have to look into waste reduction and air and water pollution which are impacting on Auckland." Focus will also go on to Auckland’s central business district as the commercial, cultural and artistic hub of New Zealand. "It is the face of the country. Visitors come into the country through Auckland." Funding the supercity is going to be a "huge challenge", he says. "But I will continue to put forward myself as a strong and prudent manager of council assets and the council’s rating base. "That’s why we will keep and not sell council assets. We want our council to have an affordable future." And Mr Brown says his position on Maori representation on the council has not changed. "Our council advocates direct Maori representation. Maori are a strong, active part of our community. "As leader of the city I will continue to advocate for it. "The government has made a decision without waiting for the report of the select committee, jeopardising the democratic process." He has pledged to take his campaign to the streets of Auckland "and we’ll have local democracy".*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[DEVONPORT] - PART 3*


----------



## Andre_idol

Amazing city!

Spring is arriving there! Enjoy and take some more awesome pictures


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Amazing city!
> 
> Spring is arriving there! Enjoy and take some more awesome pictures


Thank you  Spring is here, finally ! My camera is attached at the hip therefore photos will be forthcoming  Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06|09*










*[14 SEPTEMBER 2009] - 19°C MONDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

NEW LOOK REFLECTS [ART GALLERY'S] PAST*







*Splashes of the past are set to be revealed in the new-look Auckland Art Gallery, to be completed by 2011. A year has passed since the $113 million restoration project began and plans for a modern design with hints of the original building have been uncovered. Intricate detailing, pillars, high ceilings, domes and larger open spaces will be able to house up to 900 pieces of art. At a tour through the construction site yesterday, gallery director Chris Saines said the traditional-meets-contemporary design was important in showing off one of the country's most beautiful heritage buildings. "We have effectively taken the building back to 1916 and then gone forward." Mr Saines said the art collection had pieces from the 16th to the 20th century and so it was only fitting that the building that housed the art reflected it. The restoration process had been a voyage of discovery, with various "gems" uncovered and brought back to their original glory. "We want to make these heritage parts of the building as available to the public as we can," he said. "We're really turning this on its head." A series of glass panels - running on the eastern side of the gallery - will provide an interesting and unique interactive feature. Looking out at Albert Park, those walking through that side of the gallery will be ableto see out to the park and people on the footpath. In the same way, those walking through the park will be able to look into the gallery and see the various pieces of art and people admiring them. "It allows the public - inside and outside - to connect with the gallery," Mr Saines said. "The art gallery is no longer just a building on the street. It's a part of the city, the people and the culture."*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[THE SUN GOD RA] - PART 2*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDNEY said:


> A series of glass panels - running on the eastern side of the gallery - will provide an interesting and unique interactive feature. Looking out at Albert Park, those walking through that side of the gallery will be ableto see out to the park and people on the footpath. In the same way, those walking through the park will be able to look into the gallery and see the various pieces of art and people admiring them. "It allows the public - inside and outside - to connect with the gallery,"


It is going to be interesting to see this completed.


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> It is going to be interesting to see this completed.


Will we still be here ? :lol:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06|09*










*[14 SEPTEMBER 2009] - 19°C MONDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENTS]

NEW ZEALAND [FASHION WEEK] UPDATES*







*Midday Designer Selection Show - MIchael Boulgaris was outside looking excited, and of course, he’s front row. and Andrew Melville interior designer is here too and so’s Jason Gunn. Maybe there will be boy-clothes in this as well. Its Day 2 already and the talk is of a) how beautiful Denise Keller is, 2) Pamela Anderson’s arrival, and 3) the Wrap Party. Its going to be really huge this year. Everyone is going and that hasn’t really happened before. I guess Russell’s new Mata Hari room at Shanghai Lil is a big draw card bit most of, Richie Rich singing is a big deal. For more news please go HERE
*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[THE SUN GOD RA] - PART 3*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06|09*










*[14 SEPTEMBER 2009] - 19°C MONDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

[SANTA] BACK FOR CHRISTMAS*







*New Zealand’s most loved Santa will indeed be returning to his favourite perch for the festive season after New Zealanders overwhelmingly voted for him to return. Now in his 50th year, Santa is set to be installed in his annual spot on the corner of Queen St and Victoria St in Auckland’s CBD. The announcement of the return of the historic 19 metre high Santa coincides with the Auckland Heritage Festival that’s currently underway.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[THE SUN GOD RA] - PART 4*


----------



## Andre_idol

Santa Santa!!! Can you give me a trip to New Zealand?? :banana:


----------



## Justme

Does Santa's finger still move?


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Santa Santa!!! Can you give me a trip to New Zealand?? :banana:


:lol: Cute ... he only likes good little boys, best you behave  




Justme said:


> Does Santa's finger still move?


Yes it does, I find that Santa so creepy, it always reminds me of a pedophile


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 07|09*










*[16 SEPTEMBER 2009] - 18°C WEDNESDAY, 14:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

PLANS FOR [AOTEA SQUARE] REVEALED*







*Aucklanders can now view what Aotea Square will look like once the blue construction hoardings are removed on completion in October 2010. Following public consultation, the final landscape designs have now been approved. The revamped Aotea Square will be the premier open space and the heart of the arts, cultural and entertainment quarter in the city. The final designs give the square a distinct and contemporary identity. Aotea Square will be a family-friendly environment to enjoy major public events and everyday activities. You can view the latest images HERE*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB - BIRKENHEAD]
[LAVENDER] - PART 1*


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing city, amazing photos :cheers: keep up the good work @SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Amazing city, amazing photos :cheers: keep up the good work @SYDNEY


Thank you Christos, I shall do that mate :cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol

Sydney can i ask you where you live? 

There´s so many projects in Auckland!...and Santa will be back of course :lol:


----------



## PortoNuts

Andre_idol said:


> Sydney can i ask you where you live?
> 
> There´s so many projects in Auckland!...and Santa will be back of course :lol:


Not my business, but I think he lives in Auckland but is planning to move to Sydiney.


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Sydney can i ask you where you live?
> 
> There´s so many projects in Auckland!...and Santa will be back of course :lol:


It will be nice to see the BIG projects get off the ground. Now that recession is over we might see some rumblings again  I wish that they would forget about Santa, he is very scary 

I live in a historical inner suburb of Auckland called St Mary's Bay, very close to the city centre and it is also very close to Ponsonby - a great place for cafes and bars etc.




PortoNuts said:


> Not my business, but I think he lives in Auckland but is planning to move to Sydiney.


No worries  you are right, I was planning on moving to Sydney but that has changed now that I have discovered Queenstown  but, if my partner and I don't get good jobs then we will consider Sydney again ... never a dull moment with me :lol:


----------



## Andre_idol

Sydney fell in love with Queenstown...we can understand why 

thanks for the answer


----------



## mike7743

top 10 reasons to visit New Zealand from Dave Letterman show. funny stuff.



http://www.cbs.com/late_night/late_show/video/?pid=NDa866QRVydL2Z9G7sNkUOOJou0_da_e


----------



## PortoNuts

mike7743 said:


> top 10 reasons to visit New Zealand from Dave Letterman show. funny stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/late_night/late_show/video/?pid=NDa866QRVydL2Z9G7sNkUOOJou0_da_e


If I went to New Zealand I surely would have a hard time understanding their accent:nuts:.


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Sydney fell in love with Queenstown...we can understand why
> 
> thanks for the answer


:lol: You are most welcome mate  




mike7743 said:


> top 10 reasons to visit New Zealand from Dave Letterman show. funny stuff.
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/late_night/late_show/video/?pid=NDa866QRVydL2Z9G7sNkUOOJou0_da_e


Good stuff, thanks for that. I am glad to see that he has a sense of humour  He has been very busy in NYC, ringing the bell at the Stock Exchange, visiting Helen Clark (our previous Prime Minister) at The United Nations and bumming a shower off Rudman (the Aussie PM) - apparently the hotel had problems with their water supply 




PortoNuts said:


> If I went to New Zealand I surely would have a hard time understanding their accent:nuts:.


It takes some time to adjust but once adjusted it is quite easy to understand  It took me some time to get used to it but now I have a Kiwi accent popping through every now and then :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Neat pictures as always!  I like the rendering of Elliot Tower. Its good fit to Auckland skyline but I think it should be built little far away from SkyTower. The skyline would look little awkward if Elliot Tower gets built just few blocks away from SkyTower. I hope it won't look too bad when it got built.


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Neat pictures as always!  I like the rendering of Elliot Tower. Its good fit to Auckland skyline but I think it should be built little far away from SkyTower. The skyline would look little awkward if Elliot Tower gets built just few blocks away from SkyTower. I hope it won't look too bad when it got built.


Thanks Sweety, you must see the land where the Elliott is going to be built - it is a huge hideous car park and I think that it is about the only parcel of land left that is big enough for just such a tower so I say build it yesterday  I detest car parks and anything is better than nothing. In our industry you and I both know that renders can be deceiving, I think that the end product will be better - well, lets hope so :lol:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks Sweety, you must see the land where the Elliott is going to be built - it is a huge hideous car park and I think that it is about the only parcel of land left that is big enough for just such a tower so I say build it yesterday  I detest car parks and anything is better than nothing. In our industry you and I both know that renders can be deceiving, I think that the end product will be better - well, lets hope so :lol:


Really? I am glad they're planning to get rid of parking lots. I hate parking lots and parking garages. I think they're ugly and uninviting. I don't mind this new tower but I am only concerned that how close it will get built to SkyTower and might ruin Auckland skyline a bit. We will see how it will turn out.


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Really? I am glad they're planning to get rid of parking lots. I hate parking lots and parking garages. I think they're ugly and uninviting. I don't mind this new tower but I am only concerned that how close it will get built to SkyTower and might ruin Auckland skyline a bit. We will see how it will turn out.


The site is horrible hno: It used to be a beautiful heritage building that they demolished and has been a scar ever since. Some times I think that City Councilors should be made to publicly apologise for what they have done and then publicly flogged  stark naked  ... it is very close to Sky Tower and the owners of Sky Tower have dragged the developers to the environment court and lost their case - good for us, I really want this to go ahead and hopefully more will follow to balance things out (plans have been lodged for a 46 storey apartment tower and a 40 storey office tower that will be the tallest in the city - after Elliott of course) :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|10*










*[16 SEPTEMBER 2009] - 18°C WEDNESDAY, 14:00 Partly Cloudy with Sunny spells*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENTS]

THE BIRTH OF A NEW [AUCKLAND] ?*







*[EYE] ON AUCKLAND will be kept very busy over the next couple of weeks as we witness the birth of a new Auckland. We will be there to document the changes and provide you with a photographic essay. First on our agenda is the historic re-opening of [GRAFTON BRIDGE]. Aucklanders will get an opportunity to celebrate an Auckland icon as Grafton Bridge officially reopens with a special civic ceremony on Sunday, 4 October (11am-4pm). The event will be followed by an open day, as part of the Auckland Heritage Festival with heritage tours, live music and vintage vehicle displays. The bridge will reopen to traffic on 5 October, but will operate as a buslane between 7am-7pm, weekdays. Emergency vehicles, cyclists, motorcyclists and pedestrians will have access at all times. Grafton Bridge is an important part of the Central Connector – Auckland City Council's most significant transport project since the completion of Britomart. The link bus service will begin using the route immediately with more services to be added over the next few months. When fully operational Central Connector will provide 65,000 Aucklanders each weekday with quicker, more reliable bus travel between Newmarket and CBD and key locations such as, the University Learning Quarter, Auckland City Hospital, the Medical School and Auckland Doman. It will also link bus passengers with trains and buses at Britomart, ferries in Downtown, bus lanes on Khyber Pass Road and future rail connections on Park Road. [EYE] ON AUCKLAND has designed a collage to celebrate the many forms of public transport in the city which can be viewed HERE.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[ESCAPE FROM SUBURBIA] - PART 2*


----------



## drkf1234

SYDNEY said:


> When last were you in Auckland ?


I was last there when I worked on the set for Lord of the Rings, early 2000. I didn't spend much time in Auckland but judging from your photographs it has changed a lot. I spent most of my time in Wellington and in South Island. I fell in love with New Zealand and plan on returning to live there one day.


----------



## Justme

@SYDNEY, looking forward to keeping an eye on your Grafton Bridge updates. I used to live in that old apartment building right on the corner at one stage and used this bridge on a daily basis - I think it was called the Grafton Bridge Flats. I'm glad less traffic will go down it, and it must look pretty sleek now that it has been renovated.


----------



## Nicco

SYDNEY said:


> The site is horrible hno: It used to be a beautiful heritage building that they demolished and has been a scar ever since. Some times I think that City Councilors should be made to publicly apologise for what they have done and then publicly flogged  stark naked  ... it is very close to Sky Tower and the owners of Sky Tower have dragged the developers to the environment court and lost their case - good for us, I really want this to go ahead and hopefully more will follow to balance things out (plans have been lodged for a 46 storey apartment tower and a 40 storey office tower that will be the tallest in the city - after Elliott of course) :cheers:


Are you referring to Westfield and Saffron?


----------



## Guest

drkf1234 said:


> I was last there when I worked on the set for Lord of the Rings, early 2000. I didn't spend much time in Auckland but judging from your photographs it has changed a lot. I spent most of my time in Wellington and in South Island. I fell in love with New Zealand and plan on returning to live there one day.


WOW, that was decades ago in terms of Auckland's evolution :lol: I have only been here since 2005 and so much has changed within those last 4 years. I saw a video of Auckland around the time that you were here and it has changed tremendously. You are in for a big surprise mate. Where would you like to live ? 




Justme said:


> @SYDNEY, looking forward to keeping an eye on your Grafton Bridge updates. I used to live in that old apartment building right on the corner at one stage and used this bridge on a daily basis - I think it was called the Grafton Bridge Flats. I'm glad less traffic will go down it, and it must look pretty sleek now that it has been renovated.


Thanks Justme  That building is one of my favourites but it is a slum - covered in graffiti and full of filthy, poor students but good news, since the Central Connector started the building has been cleaned up and it is looking much better. I will get you some pics. 




Nicco said:


> Are you referring to Westfield and Saffron?


Yeah, on hold for now but I am sure that we will see some stirrings in the next couple of years - if not during 2010


----------



## Justme

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks Justme  That building is one of my favourites but it is a slum - covered in graffiti and full of filthy, poor students but good news, since the Central Connector started the building has been cleaned up and it is looking much better. I will get you some pics.


Cheers. It was a bit down when I lived there, but no where near as bad condition as some recent photos showed it. I'm so glad this building is being cleaned up. It's a fantastic old apartment building and has loads of character. When I moved in, I found stacks of fashion magazines high up in one of the kitchen cupboards dating back up to 40years earlier. How they ended up never being moved in such a long time I have no idea.


----------



## Guest

Justme said:


> Cheers. It was a bit down when I lived there, but no where near as bad condition as some recent photos showed it. I'm so glad this building is being cleaned up. It's a fantastic old apartment building and has loads of character. When I moved in, I found stacks of fashion magazines high up in one of the kitchen cupboards dating back up to 40years earlier. How they ended up never being moved in such a long time I have no idea.


Did you keep the magazines ? I would love to make such a discovery. I am very nostalgic and often listen to music from the 20's|30's|40's - I also love Classical movies  I think that you will be happy with the changes, stay tuned


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02|10*










*[02 OCTOBER 2009] - 17°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

PLANNING UNDERWAY FOR NEW ZEALAND'S LARGEST [NEW TOWN]*







*Work is now underway on detailed plans for the second stage of Flat Bush – New Zealand’s largest new town. A draft masterplan is now being developed for approximately 440 hectares of Flat Bush, covering an area south of Flat Bush School Road and east of Murphys Road, as well as vacant land around Barry Curtis Park. Manukau City Council City Form and Environment Portfolio Leader Sharon Stewart says the masterplan will help get the basics right before development begins in the Flat Bush stage two area. “The masterplan will help make sure Flat Bush works well for the people living there. It will look at how all the elements of an area, for example streets, footpaths, open spaces and buildings, work well together for the people who use them daily. The masterplan will be a key part of the district plan change process. In March or April next year the council will be asking for public feedback on the draft masterplan.[EYE] on Auckland was there when the [BARRY CURTIS PARK] opened, you can view photographs HERE.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[POSH] - PART 1*


----------



## jeromericks

Great photos and great thread Sydney keep it up


----------



## Guest

jeromericks said:


> Great photos and great thread Sydney keep it up


Thanks mate, I will work long and hard


----------



## Justme

SYDNEY said:


> Did you keep the magazines ? I would love to make such a discovery. I am very nostalgic and often listen to music from the 20's|30's|40's - I also love Classical movies  I think that you will be happy with the changes, stay tuned


I kept many of them for years, but I have moved around so much in that time the pile eventuated in nothing. They were absolutely fascinating, both from a fashion point of view, historical and anthropological. They raged from the 1940's to 1960's. I found the 1950's the most interesting. Advertisements for household appliances or products where the housewife was scrubbing the floor on her knees, in a full flowing dress and the husband behind with a yard stick, a sly grin and a caption like "A good wife knows her place, and her cleaning detergent"!

The magazines were in such good nick as well. Everytime I move into a another house, I always check the cupboards hoping I will again find such a treasure from the past, but it has never happened since.

I regret the fact I didn't keep these magazines, like the time I walked past a second hand book store and saw a wises book map of Auckland from the early 50's for 25cents, and never bought it!


----------



## jeromericks

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks mate, I will work long and hard


I bet you do just to keep this thread up and you like update it everyday it must be hard work :lol:


----------



## Guest

Justme said:


> I kept many of them for years, but I have moved around so much in that time the pile eventuated in nothing. They were absolutely fascinating, both from a fashion point of view, historical and anthropological. They raged from the 1940's to 1960's. I found the 1950's the most interesting. Advertisements for household appliances or products where the housewife was scrubbing the floor on her knees, in a full flowing dress and the husband behind with a yard stick, a sly grin and a caption like "A good wife knows her place, and her cleaning detergent"!
> 
> The magazines were in such good nick as well. Everytime I move into a another house, I always check the cupboards hoping I will again find such a treasure from the past, but it has never happened since.
> 
> I regret the fact I didn't keep these magazines, like the time I walked past a second hand book store and saw a wises book map of Auckland from the early 50's for 25cents, and never bought it!


Bugger, for me it would have been like finding gold  Those 50's ad's are hilarious - and she was probably smiling and looking all pretty while scrubbing the floor - don't speak about your day ask your husband how his day was :lol: That map book of Auckland would have been interesting to see as well, when I see something in the 2nd hand book shops I grab them now, they go so quickly. Anyways, I am off to see the new bus connector :cheers:




jeromericks said:


> I bet you do just to keep this thread up and you like update it everyday it must be hard work :lol:


Thankfully I do enjoy every minute of it and it isn't too hard


----------



## Bristol Mike

Fantastic new shots thrown at us as always mate and not such bad weather as you keep making out lol . Looking forward to more.


----------



## christos-greece

Really fantastic and awesome no doubt :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Fantastic new shots thrown at us as always mate and not such bad weather as you keep making out lol . Looking forward to more.


The weather is SHIT  If I see one more day of grey skies I am going to lose it :lol: Thanks for the comment mate  




christos-greece said:


> Really fantastic and awesome no doubt :cheers:


Thanks mate :cheers:


----------



## HighRizer92

> Cross fingers that it rises, over 50% sold so things look good


wooow that's good news! i thought that project was dead!
yay this will be a great addition to the auckland skyline =) 150m! :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks Sweety :colgate: Cross fingers that it rises, over 50% sold so things look good :cheers: have a great weekend mate and be naughty


Over 50% sold? That is great news!!! You have a great weekend too! Of course I will be naughty! :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

Divali festival photos are also very nice @SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Another amazing page :drool:


Thanks mate, you are way too kind :colgate:




HighRizer92 said:


> wooow that's good news! i thought that project was dead!
> yay this will be a great addition to the auckland skyline =) 150m! :cheers:


It is gr8 news but I think that we will have to wait for a a year or 2 before we see some action - investors are still very nervous 




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Over 50% sold? That is great news!!! You have a great weekend too! Of course I will be naughty! :lol:


Thanks Sweety, I had a gr8 weekend and we finally had some sun - my face has colour again :colgate: I trust that your weekend was filled with mischief 




christos-greece said:


> Divali festival photos are also very nice @SYDNEY


Diwali Festival pics are still forthcoming but thanks for the comment


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04|10*










*[04 OCTOBER 2009] - 17°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Rain*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

[QUEEN STREET] REGAINS IT'S CROWN*







*All those millions spent on revitalising Auckland's CBD seem to be paying off - there's a buzz about the place and local retailers are excited. The busker's tuning up, hat proffered at arm's length to the passing throng. The traffic dawdles by. The number of people working and living in our city are becoming more evident. Is our city living up to the hype and is it finally worth a visit? Dana Johnston believes so. He is one of a new breed enticed into the city to set up shop. For seven months Mr Johnston has owned and run the Agents & Merchants bar in Roukai Lane in the Britomart heritage precinct. "There is a lot of new development bringing more people into the area,'' he says. "Great new boutique retail stores, galleries. People are surprised. This part of town has traditionally been a sad state of affairs.'' When Mr Johnston was preparing to open a bar in the area he said he had to be sold on the vision and was excited about what was planned for the city. Three more bars are expected to open soon in Britomart's heritage precinct. "The more the better,'' says Mr Johnston. "Critical mass will bring people down to Britomart. As much as $43 million has been spent on upgrading Queen St and the surrounding lanes in a 10-year, $160 million CBD revitalisation effort. The do-up, funded by CBD ratepayers, included wider footpaths, nikau palms and designer street furniture. The city has since spent $1.8 million in a promotion campaign in May that highlighted the great things about the "big little city'' to boost visitor numbers. There's also a buzz around Auckland's $1 billion Britomart building restoration and redevelopment, the art gallery and Aotea Square's do-up. People are also enthused about Queen St extending to the harbour at Queens Wharf by 2011. Now, retailers like Mr Johnston are joining the party, says Heart of the City project manager Michele Dodds. "We are getting approached by retailers who want to be a part of it, who are looking to set up something in the city for the first time. Hundreds of thousands of people come here to work or for education every day,'' she says. "The city is the hub of the region. We have the Vector arena, the Edge, small theatres, off-peak after-hours experiences with an arts precinct, restaurants, bars and events.'' The flagship store for Michael Hill, at 44 Queen St, is holding a gala store opening this evening and Dick Smith has spruced itself up in a refurbished store a few doors down at Number 21. The Historic Places Trust is delighted at a pending $1.2 million refurbishment of the McDonald's 260 Queen St outlet - an 1884 neoclassical building and former head office of the Auckland Savings Bank. Concept store Lacoste will soon open a flagship store in Auckland's Deloitte Building on the site bounded by Queen St, Shortland St, Jean Batten Place and Fort St. Walk around the corner and you'll see that the Customhouse has been tarted up. Mr Johnston is buoyed. "I've noticed the growth. People are coming back to the city for the first time. People are seeing it as a viable alternative.''*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[CENTRAL CONNECTOR BUSWAY] - PART 1*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04|10*










*[04 OCTOBER 2009] - 17°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Rain*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

[ORAKEI POINT] MOVES ONE STEP CLOSER*







*A district plan change to allow an integrated public transport-oriented development on Orakei Pt will be notified for public consultation following completion of commercial arrangements between Auckland City Council and the developer. City Development Committee chairperson, Councillor Aaron Bhatnagar, said the currently proposed master plan is significantly improved from the original proposals in 2008. “The objective of the master plan approach is to deliver high quality outcomes for the area and city rather than potentially fragmented development under the status quo,” he said. The proposed mixed-use development would include apartments, offices, retail, cafes and restaurants with public access to open spaces and the foreshore including a boardwalk which will encircle the point. “The public will have the opportunity view the master plan in detail and make submissions which will be heard by independent commissioners,” he added. The developer has agreed to have public open days on-site during consultation and is preparing a scale model of the development. Details of the notification date and consultation period will be published at the conclusion of commercial arrangements.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[CENTRAL CONNECTOR BUSWAY] - PART 2*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

The past can teach us a thing or two about style  :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> The past can teach us a thing or two about style  :kiss:


Oh hell yeah, there was no hip-hop, that goes without saying


----------



## Andre_idol

The past/present contrast it´s very cool!


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> The past/present contrast it´s very cool!


I love it as well, I will throw a huge party when Aucklander's realise that the old can live alongside the new - they are very conservative when it comes to that  Thanks for the comment mate :colgate:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Awesome pictures!!! :cheers: Did you two dressed up too?


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Awesome pictures!!! :cheers: Did you two dressed up too?


Thanks  no can-can dancers allowed  I was banished to the outskirts and what made it worse is that I had my best knickerbockers on


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks  no can-can dancers allowed  I was banished to the outskirts and what made it worse is that I had my best knickerbockers on


Awww!


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> Diwali Festival pics are still forthcoming but thanks for the comment


Welcome @SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05|10*










*[11 OCTOBER 2009] - 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

[ST PATRICK'S SQUARE] OPENS THIS SATURDAY*







*Aucklanders can now enjoy a new inner-city oasis, St Patrick's Square, which will be officially opened this Saturday, 17 October by Mayor of Auckland city, Hon. John Banks. The square, which is the only significant green space between midtown and the waterfront, will offer a fantastic location for visitors, inner city workers and residents to enjoy their lunch and relax. "It's been completely transformed - there are great new water features, art works by local artists Steve Woodward and Mary-Louise Brown, high-quality paving, trees for shade and excellent seating areas," says Councillor Greg Moyle, chairperson of the Arts, Culture and Recreation Committee. Mr Banks adds, "The upgrade celebrates the square's heritage and is an excellent example of the quality urban design, which is critical to Auckland becoming a truly great city." The upgrade covers the entire area of St Patrick's Square, located between Albert, Hobson, Swanson and Wyndham streets, and complements the 2007 restoration of the St Patrick's Cathedral. The project was funded by the council's CBD targeted rate and begun in August last year, as part of the council's aim to create an urban centre that will attract a lively mix of business, residential and cultural activity. RENDERS can be viewed HERE*

*AUCKLAND [WATERFRONT]
[DIWALI] - PART 1*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05|10*










*[11 OCTOBER 2009] - 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

THE [IRONBANK] PROJECT WINS 4 AWARDS*







*A new Karangahape Rd building criticised as looking like a pile of rusting containers scooped three architecture prizes last night. Ironbank at 150-154 K Rd won commercial, sustainable architecture, urban design and Resene colour awards. The eclectic seven-level structure designed by RTA Studio for the Friedlander's Samson Corporation won the most prizes at the Institute of Architects Auckland awards sponsored by Resene. The building, with retail/restaurant space on the ground floor and offices above, includes a high-tech mechanical car stacker for 95 cars to be stored below street level. Mario Madayag, judging panel convener, said: "Ironbank is great on every level. This is what New Zealand is capable of and this is what we should be doing." The awards drew more than 100 entries. RENDERS can be viewed HERE*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[POST DIWALI] - PART 2*


----------



## Andre_idol

Did we saw SYDNEY´s boat...or car...or bike in this last pics?  

And Lacoste is opening soon!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Did we saw SYDNEY´s boat...or car...or bike in this last pics?
> 
> And Lacoste is opening soon!!! :lol:


Oh that old boat, I just use that for a little harbour cruise - you must see the one that I use for entertainment  ... yeah, lower Queen Street is shaping up to be quite the high end of retail - about time mate :cheers: Thanks for the comment Andre_idol :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05|10*










*[11 OCTOBER 2009] - 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

AUCKLAND'S [RESIDENTIAL INDEX] INCREASES*







*Newly elected Real Estate Institute president Peter McDonald said on Wednesday the institute’s monthly residential sales figures indicated improved confidence of buyers & sellers. National turnover of 6464 sales for September was up 44% from the 4499 sales in September 2008. Turnover was also up on the 5894 sales in September 2007, but was still significantly lower than the 8658 sales in September 2006. The national median price of $350,000 was up slightly from August’s median of $346,750 and 6% above the $330,000 in September 2008. The index for the Auckland region rose 9% from September 2008, Wellington rose 8.7%, Christchurch 10.2%. The biggest rises were in Auckland, which climbed 8.3%, from a median of $420,000 to $455,000; Taranaki, which rose 10.3%, from $256,583 to $283,000; and Wellington, up 8%, from $350,000 to $378,168.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[POST DIWALI] - PART 3*


----------



## Andre_idol

The sales increased? That´s interesting news in economic crisis time.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05|10*










*[11 OCTOBER 2009] - 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

[FERRY BUILDING] TO BE TRANSFORMED BY LIGHT DISPLAY*







*The City Hall Building was transformed by an mazing light display [PHOTOGRAPHS can be viewed HERE] - now it is the Ferry Building's turn. Night Lights with Telecom is an amazing light and sound spectacular where you can influence and help to create the show. Following on from the Town Hall Light Show held in May, Auckland’s iconic Ferry Building is being transformed into an interactive experience on a scale never before seen in New Zealand. So bring your friends, the kids and the whole family to this free event and become part of the experience. Night Lights is a free event and is brought to you by Telecom and supported by Auckland City Council. Friday 16 October to Tuesday 20 October from 8.30pm until midnight. The show will be at the Ferry Building on Quay Street down by Auckland’s waterfront.[EYE] ON AUCKLAND will be there.*

*AUCKLAND [UNIVERSITY DISTRICT]
[POST DIWALI] - PART 4*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05|10*










*[11 OCTOBER 2009] - 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

NEW [CRUISE LINER] FOR 2010 SEASON*







*A new cruise liner will bring in an additional $3 million to Auckland over the 2010 summer season. Prime Minister John Key today announced P&O Cruises would launch its 1800-passenger super liner, Pacific Pearl, in Auckland in December 2010 and use it as a base for a six-cruise summer season. “This is a big vote of cruise ship market. It also shows that the Government’s commitment to build a cruise ship terminal at Queens Wharf is a worthy investment in the tourism industry,” said Mr Key. “The cruise industry is of huge value to both national and regional tourism markets, with each visit contributing around $500,000 through port fees, stores and passenger spending. “Having the Pacific Pearl based out of Auckland can only enhance an industry that is already worth $174 million annually.” P&O Cruises parent company, Carnival Australia and New Zealand, chief executive Ann Sherry said New Zealand was driving its growth, so it was fitting to launch the company’s fourth ship in Auckland. The Princess Cruises mega liner, Star Princess, arrived today, marking the company’s start of the New Zealand cruise season. Carnival Australia said it would bring a record 52,000 passengers to New Zealand on 11 ships sailing for five of its brands - P&O Cruises, Princess Cruises, Cunard, P&O World Voyages and Yachts of Seabourn. Between them the ships will make a total of 158 port visits, 50 percent up on last season and three times the number of visits made just five years ago. In the 2007/2008 cruise season, 73 ship visits brought a total of 116,202 passengers into the city. PROPOSALS for the Cruise Ship Terminal can be viewed HERE*

*AUCKLAND [UNIVERSITY DISTRICT]
[POST DIWALI] - PART 5*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Fantastic angle! :hug:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Fantastic photos for once again :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Fantastic angle! :hug:


Thanks my love dove :kiss: 




christos-greece said:


> ^^ Fantastic photos for once again :cheers:


Thanks Christos - I try to keep out of mischief


----------



## PortoNuts

It's so clean and lively. Fantastic! :cheers:

P.S. The HSBC logo is everywhere in the world, gosh. :nuts:


----------



## Andre_idol

^^oh yeah? I´m sure you can´t find one here! :lol:

The university district looks amazing. Would be amazing study there...and i´m interested in International Relationships.... 

Thanks for the pics once again


----------



## PortoNuts

Andre_idol said:


> ^^oh yeah? I´m sure you can´t find one here! :lol:



We're not in the market:lol:.


----------



## Guest

^^ :lol: International relations, you are bound to get a lot of that - you can "do" the United Nations  

Thanks for the comments boys :colgate:


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks Christos - I try to keep out of mischief


Dont worry, your work its great


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Beautiful pictures as always!  

This picture looks almost same kind of buildings that my city, Seattle have but it is under construction to make way for new Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation Headquarters campus. Here is the rendering of this buildings: http://www.djc.com/news/ae/11183848.html


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Dont worry, your work its great


Thanks mate 




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Beautiful pictures as always!
> 
> This picture looks almost same kind of buildings that my city, Seattle have but it is under construction to make way for new Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation Headquarters campus. Here is the rendering of this buildings: http://www.djc.com/news/ae/11183848.html


:lol: Who copied who  That is uncanny ..... How are things on that side of the ocean ? Have you made your first million yet  Things are picking up here now that we are out of recession - hallelujah !


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Who copied who  That is uncanny ..... How are things on that side of the ocean ? Have you made your first million yet  Things are picking up here now that we are out of recession - hallelujah !


:lol::lol::lol:

I have no idea who copied but I know that new buildings in Seattle will have different materials for sure. 

Nope but I just got a new job which is much better than my current job and related to my degree. I just gave my boss my two weeks notice. Woot! US government announced that USA is out of recession but I don't believe it because many companies in USA still laying off its workers by now. At same time, I noticed that Seattle economy is starting to pick up a bit lately. Glad to hear that New Zealand is out of recession already.  How's about you? Any luck?


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I have no idea who copied but I know that new buildings in Seattle will have different materials for sure.
> 
> Nope but I just got a new job which is much better than my current job and related to my degree. I just gave my boss my two weeks notice. Woot! US government announced that USA is out of recession but I don't believe it because many companies in USA still laying off its workers by now. At same time, I noticed that Seattle economy is starting to pick up a bit lately. Glad to hear that New Zealand is out of recession already.  How's about you? Any luck?


Still hanging in there and looking pretty  I am waiting for that really big Client who will make me a small fortune and launch my International career :colgate: otherwise I am in the streets with my better half and my camera ... what a life  

I am glad to hear that things are looking up on that side and I am sure that you are going to do very well - good luck with the new job and I hope that you are very happy mate - you deserve it :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06|10*










*[16 OCTOBER 2009] - 20°C FRIDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

[NIGHT LIGHTS]*







*The [FERRY BUILDING] in downtown Auckland was transformed into an interactive playground of light. International digital artists created stunning displays using special lighting and video projections - The [FERRY BUILDING] will never be seen in the same light again. PHOTOGRAPHS & VIDEO can be viewed HERE*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[CUPCAKE] - PART 1*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06|10*










*[16 OCTOBER 2009] - 20°C FRIDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

AUCKLAND [ARCHITECTURE WEEK]*







*As part of Auckland's [Architecture Week], OH.NO.SUMO designed and built a temporary cupcake pavilion, constructed entirely of corrugated cardboard, at the Britomart precinct. All to raise money for the Starship Foundation. While simple in appearance, the pavilion was constructed from hundreds of unique pieces, created using 3D modeling software and cut using the industrial laser cutting technology at G.B.Petty Ltd, and slotted together on site. The faceted design supplies a place for each tantalizing cupcake, individually housed in its own mini cardboard pavilion. The cupcakes also play an integral part in the appearance of the façade, allowing the solid form to dissipate during the day, as cupcakes are sold, allowing light to pass through.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[CUPCAKE] - PART 2*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Still hanging in there and looking pretty  I am waiting for that really big Client who will make me a small fortune and launch my International career :colgate: otherwise I am in the streets with my better half and my camera ... what a life
> 
> I am glad to hear that things are looking up on that side and I am sure that you are going to do very well - good luck with the new job and I hope that you are very happy mate - you deserve it :cheers:


Aww thank you!  Hope things will work out with that client!  You got talents for that! 

By the way, awesome pictures! I really like this neat artwork of "X". Very creative!


----------



## christos-greece

That sculpture btw, the "Cupcake" looks nice 


>


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Aww thank you!  Hope things will work out with that client!  You got talents for that!
> 
> By the way, awesome pictures! I really like this neat artwork of "X". Very creative!


You are most welcome sweety  Thank God it didn't rain or that pavilion would have been very droopy indeed  I also loved it - something so simple yet effective.




christos-greece said:


> That sculpture btw, the "Cupcake" looks nice


I couldn't try the cupcakes - I am trying to stay skinny and fabulous :colgate: Thanks Christos.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06|10*










*[16 OCTOBER 2009] - 20°C FRIDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

INDIANS PLAN $20m [TAJ MAHAL] REPLICA FOR AUCKLAND*







*An Indian group has come up with a bold plan to build a replica of the Taj Mahal in Auckland. The group wants to spend $20 million creating a miniature version of the world-famous mausoleum at its existing Mahatma Gandhi Centre in New North Rd, Eden Tce. New Zealanders have their Te Papa, and what we want is a building that will reflect the grandeur and the rich Indian culture and history, and be the pride of the community here," said Kanu Patel, the centre's chairman. The replica could include a marble mausoleum, reflection pool and gold-plated ornaments. The Mahatma Gandhi Centre, which cost $6 million to build, sits on a hectare formerly occupied by Findlay's Bakery. The Auckland Indian Association bought it for $1.9 million in 1990. Mr Patel said it was funded mainly by donations from Indian families, but also received large contributions from the ASB Charitable Trust, Auckland City Council and Lottery Grants Board. The centre will apply to these groups to help with the new project. "Having a piece of land this size in central Auckland is like sitting on a goldmine, and we just have to maximise its potential," Mr Patel said. "Since we own the land, we will be putting all the $20 million into the building, and I think it can go quite a long way."*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[CUPCAKE] - PART 3*


----------



## madridhere

Beautiful places and beaufitul photographer. Thanks, Sydney!


----------



## Guest

madridhere said:


> Beautiful places and beaufitul photographer. Thanks, Sydney!


Aaah thanks mate, that is very kind of you :colgate: Thank you


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> I couldn't try the cupcakes - I am trying to stay skinny and fabulous :colgate: Thanks Christos.


:colgate: thanks and welcome @SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> :colgate: thanks and welcome @SYDNEY


You are always welcome mate


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 07|10*










*[17 OCTOBER 2009] - 20°C SATURDAY, 12:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

NEW ZEALAND A WINNER WITH [BRITISH] TRAVELLERS*







*New Zealand has turned in a winning performance in the UK, being voted favourite long-haul country by readers of the Guardian, the Observer and guardian.co.uk. Air New Zealand was named second-favourite long-haul carrier after Singapore Airlines. Andy Pietrasik, Travel Editor for guardian.co.uk, said the fact that more readers this year voted for New Zealand showed that there were still many travellers seeking to get as far away as possible from the bad news at home. “New Zealand also scored more highly than last year in winning this category, showing that the New Zealand experience has lost none of its appeal during the recession. This will stand it in very good stead as the travel environment improves,” he added. While the months ahead, including the New Zealand summer, will remain challenging, enquiry levels and bookings continue to improve overall. This is the second win for New Zealand in the UK in recent months. In September, New Zealand was ranked in second place as ‘favourite destination’ by readers of the prestigious UK Condé Nast Traveller magazine. It was the sixth year in a row that New Zealand ranked in the top five of these awards.*

*AUCKLAND [HERE & THERE]
[THIS LITTLE PIGGY WENT TO MARKET] - PART 1*


----------



## dutchmaster

Great!


----------



## Guest

dutchmaster said:


> Great!


Thanks mate :colgate:


----------



## Andre_idol

"The Building Intelligence Group"

How modest they are


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> "The Building Intelligence Group"
> 
> How modest they are


Mmmmmm - the proof is in the pudding mate


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 07|10*










*[17 OCTOBER 2009] - 20°C SATURDAY, 12:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

[WINDOWS 7] LAUNCHES FIRST IN NEW ZEALAND*







*Hundreds of people descended on events in Auckland and Wellington this morning to mark the world's first launch of Microsoft's Windows 7 operating system. In Auckland's Queen Elizabeth Square in the CBD throngs of people tried to win Hewlett-Packard computers loaded with the new operating system, given away every 10 minutes throughout the event by All Black captain Richie McCaw. About 10 photographers were perched sniper-like around the square to take a high-res stitched together PhotoSynth image of the event, with members of the public holding up hundreds of umbrellas in the Windows colours of red, green, blue and yellow. New Zealand computer users were the first in the world to get their hands on Windows 7 this morning. Michael McLaughlan, an IT professional at this morning's Auckland launch has been using the system for several months and agrees that it is a vast improvement over Vista. "It's like 17th century versus the 21st century," he said. New Zealand kicked off Microsoft's global October 22 launch, with hundreds of events planned around the world over the next 24 hours.*

*AUCKLAND [HERE & THERE]
[THIS LITTLE PIGGY WENT TO MARKET] - PART 2*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Wonderful updates of a wonderful market :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Wonderful updates of a wonderful market :kiss:


Thank you :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 07|10*










*[17 OCTOBER 2009] - 20°C SATURDAY, 12:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

[KOREAN GARDEN] GIVEN THE GREEN LIGHT*







*A council chamber packed with members of the Korean Garden Committee and the Korean Veterans Association turned out to hear the Community Services and Parks Committee’s approval to grant a licence for a Korean Garden on Barry’s Point Reserve. This week’s unanimous decision paves the way for the Korean Garden Trust (which is currently being formed) to draft a licence for the Korean Garden. The licence will clearly define the trust’s responsibilities in terms of ongoing maintenance and upkeep. The concept of a Korean Garden on Barrys Point Reserve was first presented to the Takapuna Community Board in September 2008. A working party was established to assist in the progression of the garden, consisting of council officers, the Takapuna Community Board and members of the Korean Garden Committee. North Shore Mayor, Andrew Williams, congratulated the Korean Garden Committee for its vision and perseverance in bringing their dream to fruition. This garden, which will be the only one of its kind in Auckland, has the potential to be a major cultural attraction for the whole of the Auckland region and will be a drawcard for both national and international tourists. The garden will incorporate an impressive pavilion, which will stand eight metres tall, as well as a rectangular pond, a traditional Korean on-dol heating system and several walkways connected to the pavilion. The garden will also include a monument to New Zealand’s Korean War veterans.*

*AUCKLAND [HERE & THERE]
[THIS LITTLE PIGGY WENT TO MARKET] - PART 3*


----------



## Andre_idol

This last set is colourful


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> This last set is colourful


Just as colourful as my personality  thanks for the comment mate and have a great weekend :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful photos once again :cheers:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Wonderful photos once again :cheers:


Thanks :colgate:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Man... Auckland has so many awesome artworks! I am jealous!


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Man... Auckland has so many awesome artworks! I am jealous!


And I think that Seattle has way better art works  You have that great library building - I am just as jealous mate :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> And I think that Seattle has way better art works  You have that great library building - I am just as jealous mate :cheers:


:lol::lol::lol: Now we are even!


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks :colgate:


Welcome :cheers:
and btw that girl in the photo looks very nice 


>


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Now we are even!


You still win sweety - our library is a 5/10 yours is a 10/10 ... have a fab week and as always be naughty  We have a long weekend (public holiday on monday) - hallelujah !! 




christos-greece said:


> Welcome :cheers:
> and btw that girl in the photo looks very nice


Just for you mate  Now that summer has arrived I shall capture more of the same for you :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 08 |10*










*[21 OCTOBER 2009] - 16°C WEDNESDAY, 13:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

THE [TANK FARM] MOVES AHEAD*







*The first significant plans for the Tank Farm development are coming together to create an entertainment precinct and waterfront promenade for the 2011 Rugby World Cup festivities. The plans are separate from the development of Queens Wharf, which is being turned into "party central" for the cup. Sea + City, the public body developing the 29ha Tank Farm west of downtown Auckland, is seeking resource consent for the first works on Jellicoe St and North Wharf. The plan is to narrow Jellicoe St, impose a 25km/h speed limit and have generous tree-lined pathways to cater for outdoor dining and bicycles. The historic North Wharf is to be widened, highlighting features like old railway tracks, and kept as a working wharf for the city's fishing fleet. John Dalzell, chief executive of Sea + City, said the Jellicoe St area would unlike anything else on the waterfront as it would have a raw, industrial feel tied to fishing and marine industries. "Because of the look and feel, it will be quite different," he said. "The idea of keeping an industrial look and having that juxtaposed with the Fearon Hay building that complements a heritage shed in the middle." As a working wharf there'll be plenty of maritime activity to watch. Mr Dalzell said there would be two spaces along Jellicoe St - the promenade on the wharf with the theatre of the boats, and the street itself, a little bit more secluded and sheltered. The eastern end of Jellicoe St is the first stage of works for the overall Jellicoe St planned to be developed by 2011 at a cost of $107 million. Mr Dalzell envisages Jellicoe St/North Wharf/Silo Park becoming an all-day destination for families, unlike "party central" at Queens Wharf, expected to draw crowds of up to 20,000 fans. RENDERS & DETAILS can be viewed in 3 parts: PART 1 | PART 2 | PART 3 *

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[ST HELIERS]*


----------



## Bristol Mike

Lovely shots there mate, sunshine at last . Looks like a perfect place to live!


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Lovely shots there mate, sunshine at last . Looks like a perfect place to live!


At looooong last  Thanks Mike :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 09 |10*










*[22 OCTOBER 2009] - 16°C THURSDAY, 13:00 Overcast*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

A NEW TRAIN STATION FOR [PARNELL] ?*







*Parnell community and business leaders are campaigning to retain a large old railway workshop building and use it for a new "destination" station between their village centre and Auckland Museum. A concept plan from local architects puts the building, occupied by the heritage rail operator Mainline Steam and community artists, at the centre of a development which transport officials believe could host Auckland's fourth busiest station. Mr Stevens cited Sydney's award-winning Carriageworks performing arts centre as a good example of an international trend towards transforming old railway workshops and other industrial buildings into exciting urban design projects. He said the sprawling Mainline Steam building could become an impressive centrepiece for a development including large open public spaces and possibly apartments, hotels, offices and cafes. "It is a really interesting piece of industrial archaeology, something of which there is very little left in New Zealand," he said of the building, which is on more than 2ha of land owned by KiwiRail. "It could become a conference centre with various uses associated with the museum, the university or art gallery - we are looking at something we should grab, right in the centre of Parnell." The development might also enable Parnell to give more support to creative industries handy to Auckland University and AUT, and provide "a wonderful venue for a Fashion Week catwalk".*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[MISSION BAY] - PART 1*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Beautiful photograph :kiss:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Great pictures! Who took the picture of beautiful Auckland as SSC banner of today? You or Mr. Kiwi?


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Great pictures! Who took the picture of beautiful Auckland as SSC banner of today? You or Mr. Kiwi?


I didn't see it  .... it can't one of our pics because we are way too expensive :colgate:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Beautiful photograph :kiss:


Thanks puppet :hugs:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 09 |10*










*[22 OCTOBER 2009] - 16°C THURSDAY, 13:00 Overcast*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+INFRASTRUCTURE]

$46b [TRANSPORT] PLAN UNVEILED*







*Transport goals to protect the country's commercial capital from paralysis over 30 years will be put to Aucklanders tomorrow. The final draft of the Auckland Regional Transport Strategy - which proposes spending $46 billion on public transport, roads and walking and cycling between now and 2040 - will be presented at Britomart for two months of consultations. The committee proposes about $21.5 billion to boost public transport and "active modes" such as walking and cycling, towards a more resilient network able to withstand potentially savage fuel price rises and curbs on greenhouse gases. Although roads would still chew through more than $24 billion of investment, the strategy emphasises better uses of existing tarmac in allowing for just nine per cent more lane kilometres to be built - with an emphasis on freight routes. It proposes an almost sixfold increase in rail services, and just under twice the existing availability of buses and ferries. That would more than double public transport trips by each Aucklander from an average of 43 in 2006 to 109 by 2040. Aucklanders would also emit 6.1kg of greenhouse gases a day from transport by 2040, against a national requirement to halve consumption to 2.6kg. Big public transport items include: Rail electrification: $1.2 billion; Central Auckland rail tunnel: $1.5 billion; Airport rail links: $1.1 billion; Avondale-Onehunga rail link: $1 billion; Northern busway extension to Orewa: $400 million; Bus priority links Henderson-Albany and Panmure-Botany-Manukau centre (figures unavailable) - Extra roading includes: Completing the western ring route: about $2 billion; Auckland-Manukau Eastern Transport Initiative: $1.3 billion; Improved airport links: $400 million - Investigations are also proposed for: A third Waitemata Harbour crossing; A strategic road link to improve freight movements between East Tamaki and the western ring route.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[MISSION BAY] - PART 2*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 09 |10*










*[22 OCTOBER 2009] - 16°C THURSDAY, 13:00 Overcast*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

[TiVo] LAUNCHES IN AUCKLAND WITH FLASH-MOB*







*A roving flashmob is entertaining crowds around the Auckland CBD today, performing choreographed dances to a medley of songs as part of the TiVo campaign launch. So far the group has performed at the Civic Centre, Britomart and Freyberg Square. Around 100-150 people took part, making it one of the biggest flashmobs in New Zealand to date. The flashmob will move on to Vulcan Lane and the Viaduct from 5pm. Flashmobs are large groups who gather in a public place and perform for a short time before dispersing. They are usually organised through viral or social media.You can view the VIDEO [HERE]*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[ST HELIERS] - PART 1*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

I found our house, it would look quite cute in pink


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> I found our house, it would look quite cute in pink


It will be so cute in baby pink - just like my cheeks


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 09 |10*










*[22 OCTOBER 2009] - 16°C THURSDAY, 13:00 Overcast*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

MONTH LONG FILM SHOOT IN [PONSONBY]*







*The streets of Ponsonby will be filled with famous faces when a month-long film shoot begins next month. Novelist and producer Mike Riddell is bringing to the big screen the adaptation of his book, The Insatiable Moon, which will be shot at locations throughout Ponsonby. Whale Rider star Rawiri Paratene plays lead character Arthur, a psychiatric patient who lives in a Ponsonby boarding house and thinks he’s the second son of God. When the house is faced with closure, Arthur and a bunch of friends set out on a mission to save their home, before his own world starts to fall apart. Veteran Kiwi actor and director Ian Mune also plays a significant role in the production. Mr Riddell says the character of Arthur is based on a man he met years ago when working with mentally ill people in Ponsonby. "I used to sometimes think ‘how would you know if he was the second son of God’?" He says it was always important to film the month long shoot in Ponsonby and surrounding suburbs. "It’s a story that’s come out of this community and something people can feel proud of." Some familiar spots that will pop up in the film include the Ponsonby Baptist Church, Western Park and a number of local businesses. Mr Paratene says he wanted to be involved in the movie as soon as he finished reading the book. "What grabbed me is it had film written all over it," he says. "It’s a compelling story being led by a really interesting character, so I immediately got hold of the publicist and told them I was interested in purchasing the film rights. "I got hold of Mike and said I know the rights have gone but I’m really interested in the role." Filming of The Insatiable Moon is due to start on November 16 and wrap a week before Christmas. Locals are also being encouraged to put their names forward as potential extras for crowd scenes in the film.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[ST HELIERS] - PART 2*


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great shots as usual mate, it always amazes me how clean and tidy so many of the Auchland neighbourhoods are - in fact the majority of Auckland for that matter lol. Hold on: summer's just around the corner.


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Great shots as usual mate, it always amazes me how clean and tidy so many of the Auchland neighbourhoods are - in fact the majority of Auckland for that matter lol. Hold on: summer's just around the corner.


Thanks Mike :colgate: ... it all depends where you go in Auckland, the state housing estates are not that flash but I have seen worse in other parts of the World, I guess that we are quite lucky - let's hope that it remains that way :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 10 |10*










*[24 OCTOBER 2009] - 16°C SATURDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

SITE WORK STARTS ON NEW [AIRPORT HOTEL]*







*Auckland Airport hopes work on its joint venture hotel next to the International Terminal will start in December. Preliminary site work is under way for the $80 million hotel, expected to be finished in time for the 2011 Rugby World Cup. At the airport company's annual meeting chief executive Simon Moutter said the hotel was the first project in an accelerated property development programme. The airport earns around 55 per cent of income from its non-aeronautical business (including retail) and has around 50 years' supply of prime commercial and industrial land available. The hotel is a new approach to development for the company, given that it will have a 20 per cent stake in the 260-room four-star-plus property. The other partners are Tainui Group Holdings and Accor Hospitality. Traditionally the airport has not taken a direct stake and simply charged ground rent. For the first three months of this financial year international movements were up 1.2 per cent to 1.6 million and domestic passenger movements up by 5.1 per cent to 1.5 million. Frankham said that for every million passengers arriving, $2.5 billion was pumped into the New Zealand economy. "We do not wish to become mired in debates among economists and lawyers and risk losing sight of the bigger prize; that is, our potential to contribute to a recovery from recession by stimulating trade and tourism." In response to questions about access to the airport, Frankham said he shared the frustration of fellow commuters. RENDERS can be viewed [HERE]*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[UP CLOSE]*


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> Just for you mate  Now that summer has arrived I shall capture more of the same for you :cheers:


Thanks :cheers1:

Unfortunately winter has arrived here in Athens; at this time the temperature is 13 C in the shade...


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> Just for you mate  Now that summer has arrived I shall capture more of the same for you :cheers:


Thanks :cheers1:

Unfortunately winter has arrived here, its cold out there especially in the shade


----------



## Guest

eighty4 said:


> Lol check out my thread, its funny you mentioned babboons.
> 
> I have uploaded my england pics to photobucket and ill start the thread in a few days (proper lazy)


:lol: That is classic ! you are such a voyeur  I don't miss those creatures at all - vile things :lol:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06 |11*










*[12 NOVEMBER 2009] - 20°C THURSDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

[AUCKLAND AIRPORT] BEST IN AUSTRALASIA*







*Auckland Airport has been voted the best airport in Australasia in the 2009 World Travel Awards announced a few days ago in London. Auckland Airport's chief executive, Simon Moutter, said, “The recognition of Auckland Airport in the 2009 World Travel Awards is extremely satisfying. Each new award we receive is a testament to the enormous amount of work we are doing with our airport partners – including airlines, border agencies, and baggage-handlers – to provide a world-class passenger experience”. This award follows on from the successes of Auckland Airport in the recent 2009 Skytrax awards, in which Auckland was named one of the 10 best airports in the world, and the best airport in the Australia Pacific region. Mr Moutter said, “It is fantastic to see everyone.s hard work beginning to pay off, first in the eyes of the millions of travellers who voted in the Skytrax awards, and now from the travel industry experts who voted in the World Travel Awards”. About the World Travel Awards The World Travel Awards was founded in 1993 and is recognised as a premier event which acknowledges, honours and salutes excellence in the global travel and tourism industry. The awards, described by the Wall Street Journal as the 'Oscars' of the global travel and tourism industry, revealed who are the 'best of the best' in the world.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[PONSONBY | FREEMAN'S BAY]*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Love the T- shirt


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06 |11*










*[12 NOVEMBER 2009] - 20°C THURSDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

[BRIDGE vs TUNNEL] FOR HARBOUR CROSSING*







*An innovative design for a new harbour bridge complete with a tidal-powered travelator, a walkway and a cycleway is being met with interest. The bridge proposal, put forward by the Anzac Centenary Bridge Group, would span 3km across Waitemata Harbour. The structure would be at least eight lanes wide with twin tram tunnels underneath the road, a truck lane, a bus lane and pedestrian access. Group spokesman Richard Simpson, a former chairman of Auckland City Council’s transport committee, says the bridge would cross from Westhaven’s tank farm area to the Onewa Rd interchange. "The new Anzac centenary bridge would be cheaper to build and operate than the new tunnel or existing bridge option. "It would carry more cars and trucks, while providing for rail, cyclists and pedestrians. As part of a 20-year infrastructure plan, the government is looking at the need for a third harbour crossing and the timing of it, details of which could be released late this year or early next year. Mr Joyce viewed the design when it was first mooted and says it’s interesting. He says he hasn’t formed a view on whether a tunnel or a bridge would be most appropriate. The bridge group will release technical details of the design on December 3 as part of a feasibility study. The Anzac bridge is designed to replace the existing one while a tunnel would be in addition – acting as a third clip-on. Mr Simpson estimates a tunnel would cost around $4 billion versus the bridge at $2b to $3b. Mr Simpson says the current bridge is "cheap and nasty" with serious fatigue issues. The new design would free up 360,000 square meters of land and create space in St Marys Bay and Northcote. The bridge group formed about three months ago and consists of several companies – NZ Steel, Mainzeal, Aspec Properties, Davis Langdon and Jasmax. The group is aiming for it to be built by Anzac Day 2015.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[PONSONBY | FREEMAN'S BAY] - PART 2*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Brilliant :banana::carrot::cheer::hug:


----------



## eighty4

^^ Do you miss babboons by any chance lol ?


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Brilliant :banana::carrot::cheer::hug:


Thanks my love dove  :kiss:



eighty4 said:


> ^^ Do you miss babboons by any chance lol ?


No way :lol: they behave just like the locals, Craigy will never forget how they stole his food right out of his hands at Cape Point - his face said it all. They are very vicious as well  .... NZ is just right - nothing poisonous or dangerous :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06 |11*










*[12 NOVEMBER 2009] - 20°C THURSDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

TOURIST DEAL FOR AUCKLAND [MARAE]*







*A multi-million dollar venture is putting Northcote's Awataha Marae on the international map. It has signed a cooperation agreement with a major Chinese company to open up tourism opportunities for both China and New Zealand. The venture will see Awataha building a Maori Cultural Village on a two-hectare site in Qufu City - in China's northeast province of Shandong - the birthplace of Confucius. Awataha leader and spokesman Anthony Wilson says the agreement "secures for the Maori people and New Zealand a stake in a $200 million tourism development project in the city". "This is an important deal for us. It's a great big project and it will create not only job and training opportunities but also open up a new gateway for Maori and New Zealand culture to flourish globally," he says. Mr Wilson was in Qufu recently to formally sign the agreement with his counterparts from the New Zealand Gardens Qufu. The company is building the New Zealand Gardens theme park at the Shimenshan Scenic National Forest Park north of Qufu. The 670ha development will feature the Maori village as the main gateway to the park, tipped to attract millions of tourists from China and around the world. The park will have a 54-hole golf course, a dairy farm, organic orchards, vineyard and winery, equestrian club, hotels, luxury villas and spa resort and an international school. "The level of investment being poured into this project is in excess of two billion Chinese yuan or around $200m. "To be part of a massive development with limitless potential is historic for Awataha and it signals a new dawn for the Maori people," he says. Awataha's part of the project would be to build and maintain the Maori village. It will erect an exact replica of its wharenui or meeting house on the Shore and build a 36-metre tall waharoa or gateway into the complex. "The cultural protocol that we've agreed upon provides that everything comes through the village," he says. The gateway will be adorned with traditional carvings promoting the principle of kotahitanga or unity of people. He says Awataha is also able to leverage ownership of part of the village and become "stakeholders of the whole thing". "It also opens up a direct link between New Zealand, China and the world and provides a window for Maori culture and New Zealand in general," he says. The joint venture will be formally launched in Wellington on Monday with a powerhouse delegation from China coming over for the ceremony.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[PONSONBY | FREEMAN'S BAY] - PART 3*


----------



## Shezan

artistic pics...and lovely place as usual!


----------



## Andre_idol

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Love the T- shirt


So do I 

The inside of the street stores/coffes look always amazing!

And build the bridge and forget the expensive tunnel...


----------



## Guest

Shezan said:


> artistic pics...and lovely place as usual!


Thank you, that is very kind of you 




Andre_idol said:


> So do I
> 
> The inside of the street stores/coffes look always amazing!
> 
> And build the bridge and forget the expensive tunnel...


I have to agree, a bridge is way better, the view of the city from Harbour Bridge always takes my breath away - I never get sick of it. Maybe we should have you as Mayor of Auckland  our current Mayor is a real tosser hno:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06 |11*










*[12 NOVEMBER 2009] - 20°C THURSDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

NATIONAL [CYCLEWAY] FOR WAIHEKE ISLAND*







*Plans for a national cycleway on the island are set to steam ahead after a council committee voted to investigate possible funding. Auckland City Council's finance and strategy committee wants council's transport committee to consider setting aside some funds for a trail between Matiatia and Onetangi. The idea to include Waiheke in John Key's vision for a national cycleway was first mooted by Auckland Central MP Nikki Kaye earlier this year. They were given a document entitled "The Waiheke Island Great Ride", outlining how trails at both ends of the island could bring practical, social, and economic benefits. The Waiheke Western Trail would take bike riders through the mixed residential-rural landscape, with a Waiheke Eastern loop allowing people to enjoy native bush, beaches, and historic sites. Fullers Ferries, which recently won a national award for carrying bicycles free of charge on its vessels, has already agreed to be a project partner. The document points to the island's special attractions, such as stunning beaches, wetlands, native forests, vineyards, and archeological sites, as well as its close proximity to Auckland and the international airport. It says the island has the advantage of having no traffic lights and claims council is now looking at adding more cycle lanes to the one installed this year. Mr King-Turner told the community board how a national cycleway would benefit visitors, school children, commuters, and families. He said it would mean safe rides for families, an increase in cycle tourists that would benefit the hospitality industry, and comfortable commutes for workers using the ferry. The cycleway would improve transport for islanders and attract tourists, while enhancing the natural environment of Waiheke.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[PONSONBY | FREEMAN'S BAY] - PART 4*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Love these pictures! I love look at these classic buildings! It is very rare to see these type of buildings.


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Love these pictures! I love look at these classic buildings! It is very rare to see these type of buildings.


Thanks mate, was just thinking about you this morning - how is the job going ? are you happier ? ... yes, we are lucky to have kept a lot of our Victorian architecture (although we have also lost some of the best) .. as you can tell I love our old inner city suburbs, they have so much character which is very rare to find in the new suburbs.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks mate, was just thinking about you this morning - how is the job going ? are you happier ? ... yes, we are lucky to have kept a lot of our Victorian architecture (although we have also lost some of the best) .. as you can tell I love our old inner city suburbs, they have so much character which is very rare to find in the new suburbs.


Job is good but somewhat slow. My hours got reduced a bit recently.  I need to get a second job soon. Happier? I'm working on it.  Yeah we don't really have much Victorian architecture in Seattle since most of them got demolished to make way for skyscrapers or mid rises and freeways. Only city you can get to see a lot of Victoria architecture is in San Francisco since they're protected.


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Job is good but somewhat slow. My hours got reduced a bit recently.  I need to get a second job soon. Happier? I'm working on it.  Yeah we don't really have much Victorian architecture in Seattle since most of them got demolished to make way for skyscrapers or mid rises and freeways. Only city you can get to see a lot of Victoria architecture is in San Francisco since they're protected.


Sweety, I hope that it all works out for you - I am still looking for that Client who is going to launch me into the stratosphere  The silly fools, they sound as bad as our city council - we once had an amazing tram network which we lost to cars - roads and more roads - now it has come back to bite them in the ass  Let's hope that the shared streets programme will restore the city's former glory .... here's to hope :cheers:

P.S. I will cross fingers for you


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06 |11*










*[12 NOVEMBER 2009] - 20°C THURSDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

AUCKLAND [SUPER CITY]*







*The proposed new wards and boundaries for Auckland's Super City have been announced by the Local Government Commission. The commission has proposed dividing the city into 12 wards - eight of with two councillors each, and four with just one councillor. It recommends 19 local boards, with local board membership numbers ranging from five to nine, a total of 126 bard members. Each councillor would represent between 53,590 and 88,000 people. The commission used existing names in the majority of areas but some new names have also been proposed. The new boundaries stretch from Te Arai Point in the north to Waiuku in the south. Members of the public have until 5pm on Friday December 11 to submit feedback on the commission's proposals.For further information please go HERE*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[K'ROAD | NEWTON] - PART 1*




























































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## Andre_idol

This suburbs look beautiful (gorgeous architecture) and full of life!

As Auckland Mayor I shall say NO to cars!! :bash:

:cheers: SYDNEY...and CrazyAboutCities


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Sweety, I hope that it all works out for you - I am still looking for that Client who is going to launch me into the stratosphere  The silly fools, they sound as bad as our city council - we once had an amazing tram network which we lost to cars - roads and more roads - now it has come back to bite them in the ass  Let's hope that the shared streets programme will restore the city's former glory .... here's to hope :cheers:
> 
> P.S. I will cross fingers for you


Thanks. I hope things will work out for you too. You should get clients immediately! You're talented designer. These clients have no idea how much they're missing out! 

I can see Auckland to have modern streetcars like Seattle and Portland have right now. http://www.seattlestreetcar.com/


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> This suburbs look beautiful (gorgeous architecture) and full of life!
> 
> As Auckland Mayor I shall say NO to cars!! :bash:
> 
> :cheers: SYDNEY...and CrazyAboutCities


Thanks mate :colgate: K'Road is very artsy fartsy - BOHO chic with something for everybody ... Ponsonby is known as Pon-snobby which should give you an indication as to what it is like  ... The suburb next door to Ponsonby is Grey Lynn - also known as Gay Lynn 

You definitely have my vote ... no cars and no village idiots :drunk: Have a gr8 weekend and be naughty 




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Thanks. I hope things will work out for you too. You should get clients immediately! You're talented designer. These clients have no idea how much they're missing out!
> 
> I can see Auckland to have modern streetcars like Seattle and Portland have right now. http://www.seattlestreetcar.com/


Thank you :colgate: I am brushing up on my 3D skills and biding my time - good things come to those who wait  .. wow, those are fannytastic - they will be perfect :cheers: Thanks for the link mate and have a good weekend.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06 |11*










*[12 NOVEMBER 2009] - 20°C THURSDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

WAIHEKE [WINE + FOOD FESTIVAL] RETURNS IN 2010*







*The venue will be the same as in previous years – Isola Estate, home to the yet to be built five star Langham hotel – but the style of festival will be completely different. The island’s marketing and event management company, Let Me Out Ltd, who ran the inaugural Blues festival at the end of August, have stepped forward to create a new and exciting international food and wine experience which will show case the diverse range of products made locally. Already signed up for this year’s festival is the original vineyard on Waiheke – Goldwater Estate. Since these winemaking pioneers first established in 1978, over 30 more vineyards have now opened on Waiheke Island, making it a mecca for wine lovers, with over 10 grape varieties planted and harvested annually across the island. Other vineyards include Man O War Bay Vineyard, Peacock Sky Ridge, Jurassic Ridge. The festival expects to have 15 wine stalls in total. The Waiheke Island Brewery will take a stand, having been forced to the sidelines last year by a no beer rule. The award winning micro brewery boasts five unique beers at its micro brewery including a wheat beer, dark ale, original, malt beer and ginger beer. There will be a number of producers launching their brand new products at the festival including a new cheese maker, James Clairmont and his Californian business partner Erik Sprotte. They will be debuting three cheeses: The Rocky Bay Blue, a kiwi style creamy blue cheese; Paniora, a Spanish Manchego style hard cheese and the Onetangi Straight, an Italian Pecorino Toscana semi-soft style cheese. Their unique offering is down to their use of sheep milk to make the cheeses, which is more common outside of New Zealand. In the spirit of passing on food secrets, there will be a demonstration area for 4 celebrity chefs to share their culinary skills with the festival goers with the challenge of creating one amazing dish in a 20 minute time frame with only one piece of equipment! To complement the festival feel there will be an eclectic music line up including New Zealand’s Salmonella Dub, the internationally renowned Beat Girls, local guitar virtuoso Andy Blue and other special guests. Let Me Out managing director Delyth Morgan-Coghlan said, “We’re putting as much emphasis as possible on creating a unique food and wine tasting experience. Imagine an open air French food market right here on Waiheke island, taking the best produce around and tantalising festival goers with tastings and aromas whilst leaving them with a bag full of goodies, order forms and culinary ideas to take home with them.”*

*AUCKLAND [THE WORLD'S 2nd BEST BUILDING]
[IRONBANK]*


----------



## Andre_idol

Brilliant! To want/build/approve a building like that It´s necessary some "courage" :bow:

Thanks for the photos and enjoy your weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Brilliant! To want/build/approve a building like that It´s necessary some "courage" :bow:
> 
> Thanks for the photos and enjoy your weekend :cheers:


This is very rare in a conservative city such as AKL - is it a sign that things are changing ? I damn well hope so :cheers: You are always welcome mate, be naughty


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Thank you :colgate: I am brushing up on my 3D skills and biding my time - good things come to those who wait  .. wow, those are fannytastic - they will be perfect :cheers: Thanks for the link mate and have a good weekend.


No problem!  I have rode it and love it! You'll love it too.  

I love these pictures!!! Like I said before, I ENVY Auckland for great architecture and artworks! :lol:


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> No problem!  I have rode it and love it! You'll love it too.
> 
> I love these pictures!!! Like I said before, I ENVY Auckland for great architecture and artworks! :lol:


We may have to wait a century or so, by then you will have some space age forms of transport whisking your old and frail body around  .... oooooh how I hate getting old


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> We may have to wait a century or so, by then you will have some space age forms of transport whisking your old and frail body around  .... oooooh how I hate getting old


:lol::lol::lol: No one wants to get old.


----------



## christos-greece

Those recent photos, are very nice photos too


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> :lol::lol::lol: No one wants to get old.


What is worse is that I feel as if I am only 24 but my body is telling me other wise :bash: I wish that they will hurry with that magical pill that gives your everlasting youth ... it is amazing how quick the years go by 




christos-greece said:


> Those recent photos, are very nice photos too


Thanks mate that is very sweet of you


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06 |11*










*[12 NOVEMBER 2009] - 20°C THURSDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

NEW LYNN'S MAMMOTH [RAILWAY TRENCH] MAKES PROGRESS*







*Almost 90,000 cubic metres of ground has made way for a mammoth railway trench through New Lynn, but the area's clay pottery legacy will endure through an array of subterranean artwork. The first of 258 fibreglass-reinforced concrete panels have been laid along a trench wall next to where a new underground railway station is taking shape, and sculptor Louise Purvis was on hand yesterday to inspect their alignment. "I'm really pleased with what they have done with them - it is a very liquid and tidy job," said Purvis, leader of a team of artists contracted by Waitakere City Council to ensure high-quality urban form for the New Lynn transport interchange opening in the middle of next year. City arts project co-ordinator Mark Osborne said the panels, cast from moulds sculptured by Purvis to high durability standards and depicting topographic lines to reflect New Lynn's origins, would ultimately stretch more than 200m along each of the trench's two walls. The panels would be illuminated by floodlights from the platform, and their uneven surfaces would help with "acoustic dampening" in the cavernous railway trench, as well as concealing powerlines and fire-control services. Although the panels were replicated by a local firm from four basic moulds, Purvis was careful to provide enough variety from different rotations of them for it to be impossible for one set of eyes to notice any repetition in their pattern.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[CLASSICS]*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 07 |11*










*[17 NOVEMBER 2009] - 18°C TUESDAY, 14:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

AUCKLAND'S [TANK FARM] MAKES PROGRESS*







*The Auckland City Council is setting out to reduce the amount of public space at the Tank Farm waterfront development. Three years on from a hard-fought battle to create a network of public spaces at the Tank Farm, some "privatisation" of open space is on the cards. The council proposes to narrow two strips of open space by 2m, and halve the width of Wynyard Plaza from 20m to 10m. The loss of public space is linked to keeping the Sanford fish market, which is crucial to fishing industry activities at the Tank Farm. Sanford was concerned at the loss of 20m of its site to widen Daldy St for a linear park that stretches the length of the Tank Farm from Victoria Park. The company's concerns have been addressed by widening the road on the western side of Daldy St, away from the fish market. However, the flow-on effect has been to squeeze a block earmarked for some of the tallest buildings at the Tank Farm of up to 14 storeys. In order to retain a "practical building site", the council has proposed halving the width of Wynyard Plaza, which bisects the block. A resource consent application said the net effect "will restrict the use of the land for public open space" and the "privatisation" of land will require careful urban design. Senior council planner John Duthie said the proposals would have only a minimal effect on public space. The linear park along Daldy St, originally planned to be 40m wide, would be between 35m and 38m as a result of changes to the northern strips and after discovering the roadway was narrower than 20m, he said. The rationale for halving the width of Wynyard Plaza was to create an intimate lane environment. "We have got some beautiful, open streetscape spaces," Mr Duthie said. The first plans for the multibillion-dollar upgrade of the 35ha Tank Farm, west of downtown Auckland, are based on an entertainment precinct and waterfront promenade for the 2011 Rugby World Cup festivities. Sea + City, the public body developing the Tank Farm, is seeking resource consent to develop Jellicoe St and the historic North Wharf.More details can be viewed HERE*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[SQUARE] - PART 1*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 07 |11*










*[17 NOVEMBER 2009] - 18°C TUESDAY, 14:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

RISING INFLUX OF [MIGRANTS] REACHES 5 YEAR HIGH*







*The net inflow of migration continued to climb last month, pushing the annual gain to 18,600, its highest level for more than five years. October recorded a net inflow of 3000 permanent and long-term migrants - those intending to stay for more than a year less those leaving for at least a year. That is twice as many as in October last year. Adjusted for seasonal effects, the net gain was 2120. It reflected 1800 fewer people leaving for Australia and 200 fewer for Britain. The pick-up in population growth had been fuelling demand for housing over the past six months, Turner said, while the supply of housing for sale had remained below average, creating very tight conditions in the housing market. "Combined with low interest rates and a recovery in confidence, house prices have started to pick up substantially".*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[SQUARE] - PART 2*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 08 |11*










*[21 NOVEMBER 2009] - 22°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

HISTORICAL $500m [ELECTRIC TRAIN] BOOST FOR AUCKLAND*







*Auckland's rail system will receive $500 million to buy electric trains. Transport Minister Steven Joyce said the loan to KiwiRail would kick forward the process early next year, with the first electric trains operational from 2013. "After double tracking, electrification is the important next stage in the development of Auckland's rail network. Rail is an increasingly important way for Aucklanders to get to work each day. "Today's announcement means Auckland can look forward to a fleet of modern electric trains running on a modern and more reliable network." Auckland Regional Council chairman Mike Lee said "public transport in Auckland is set to take a huge leap forward" thanks to the Government's funding. "This is a historical moment for Auckland ," he said. "The decision will not only significantly improve the quality of Auckland public transport, but also change the way Aucklanders view public transport and their city." Mr Joyce said the upgrade in the Auckland rail network would give commuters more frequent trains at peak times and help future passenger demand. "New Zealand's future success is tied to that of Auckland as our largest city and largest local economy. "Getting the rail network operating as efficiently as possible is vital to increased economic growth that will deliver flow-on effects for the rest of the country." The $500m brings the Government's investment in Auckland's metro rail system to $1.6 billion. KiwiRail chief executive Jim Quinn said a team was being assembled to manage the procurement process. "We expect to be in a position to do this early next year and to award a tender before the end of the year."*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[ANGRY KIWI] - PART 1*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

An amazing set of photographs, you have outdone yourself


----------



## eighty4

Iron bank looks amazing ! Shame the rest of K'road looks so bad though lol

Love the pics


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> What is worse is that I feel as if I am only 24 but my body is telling me other wise :bash: I wish that they will hurry with that magical pill that gives your everlasting youth ... it is amazing how quick the years go by


:lol::lol::lol: FYI, I am 24 and half year old. :lol: Sometime I feel like old. Only "cure" of youth... Botox or plastic surgery. :nuts:

BTW, great pictures! I love that picture of giant brownstones. I can see myself living in that building. 

What's up with RIP Democracy protest?


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> An amazing set of photographs, you have outdone yourself


Oh I try  Thanks bebe :kiss:




eighty4 said:


> Iron bank looks amazing ! Shame the rest of K'road looks so bad though lol
> 
> Love the pics


That part of K'rd is FAB ! ... it is the one block before the bridge and the block thereafter that is so dodgy  but then again we need to have something for the bogans  "Keep it rough, keep it Kiwi" :lol:

Thanks 84, I am planning another trip to The Mount after seeing your pics :drunk:




CrazyAboutCities said:


> :lol::lol::lol: FYI, I am 24 and half year old. :lol: Sometime I feel like old. Only "cure" of youth... Botox or plastic surgery. :nuts:
> 
> BTW, great pictures! I love that picture of giant brownstones. I can see myself living in that building.
> 
> What's up with RIP Democracy protest?


Lucky you  hang onto that age for dear life sweety - look again and you are 34 :lol: ... I still can't believe how the time has just flown by hno: Next year I am going to start joining my mates for "B&B - Botox & Bolli" parties ... it will cost a lot but it will be worth it 

The "protest" - more like a Carnival (in South Africa they loot, shoot and throw the contents of rubbish bins everywhere) is all about the anti-smacking bill (you are not allowed to smack your child in NZ) ... recently there was a referendum to withdraw the anti-smacking bill - about 90% voted that they want to be able to give their child a light smack in order to discipline them but the government has ignored the outcome of the referendum .... not good in my opinion ... this is a very conservative and very PC country but the teenagers and children are out of control - South African children have fantastic manners compared to the kids that I have encountered here - they need a good smack every now and then


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 08 |11*










*[21 NOVEMBER 2009] - 22°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

[SANTA PARADE] 2009*







*This Sunday - 29 November 2009 - the Magic of Christmas starts with the Farmers Santa Parade! This year is the Parade's 75th Birthday and we will be celebrating this milestone in style with an international celebrity, spectacular floats, costuming and entertainment. Traditionally the Parade attracts well over 300,000 people as it kick starts the Christmas season with the perfect mix of fantasy, excitement, magic and laughter. An event for the whole family to enjoy - FREE*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[ANGRY KIWI] - PART 2*


----------



## Sukkiri

Thanks for the pictures Sydney, you always do a great job kay:

My two cents on the protests:

Those democracy protesters were a joke. Many of them lack any sort of political knowledge as do many in New Zealand as civics is not part of the school curriculum... that is what people should really be protesting about.

New Zealand is facing a serious economic downspiral (i.e the credit society that people rely heavily on) that could seriously affect our living standards. Why not focus more on the more important problems rather than a referendum on child abuse... And correct me if I'm wrong but there are more ways to rear a child than smacking them.


----------



## eighty4

SYDNEY said:


> That part of K'rd is FAB ! ... it is the one block before the bridge and the block thereafter that is so dodgy  but then again we need to have something for the bogans  "Keep it rough, keep it Kiwi" :lol:
> 
> Thanks 84, I am planning another trip to The Mount after seeing your pics :drunk:


Thanks, I will be going there again in March. I cant wait :cheers:

I have just posted some more shots, I have one more small set to post after this


----------



## Guest

Sukkiri said:


> Thanks for the pictures Sydney, you always do a great job kay:
> 
> My two cents on the protests:
> 
> Those democracy protesters were a joke. Many of them lack any sort of political knowledge as do many in New Zealand as civics is not part of the school curriculum... that is what people should really be protesting about.
> 
> New Zealand is facing a serious economic downspiral (i.e the credit society that people rely heavily on) that could seriously affect our living standards. Why not focus more on the more important problems rather than a referendum on child abuse... And correct me if I'm wrong but there are more ways to rear a child than smacking them.


Thank you :colgate:

What I like about the "protest" is the civility of it all and because most people turn it into a positive event. I agree, the referendum is a waste of money especially when the Government chooses to ignore the outcome - why bother  There are bigger matters at stake in NZ.

I guess that I approve of a good spanking because I can remember as a child how petrified I was of getting a hiding and that made me behave - I was a very good child, naturally that all went to hell when I left home but I had to catch up to my peers  ... I just find the children so disrespectful and rude - don't get me started on the teenagers. My sister tells me that the kids in Oz are even worse - hard to believe what that must be like .... maybe I am just getting older and wiser 

Thanks for the comment :cheers: 




eighty4 said:


> Thanks, I will be going there again in March. I cant wait :cheers:
> 
> I have just posted some more shots, I have one more small set to post after this


You are most welcome, I am thinking of going in January - I have noticed that their weather is amazing right now ... imagine blue skies for 5 days in a row :lol: awesome :drunk: .... I will go and peruse your latest offering


----------



## Andre_idol

"I just find the children so disrespectful and rude - don't get me started on the teenagers."

I have to agree. Teenage word!!...I guess 

The weekly magazine that I usually read says that I just need 5297€ ($ 10962 NZD...I hope it´s right) and I´ll have some amazing 17 days in this beautiful country :banana: Better start saving :lol: 

What´s the % of unemployed people there? (this one comes because of this: 
"RISING INFLUX OF [MIGRANTS] REACHES 5 YEAR HIGH")

Again...Brilliant photos!


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> "I just find the children so disrespectful and rude - don't get me started on the teenagers."
> 
> I have to agree. Teenage word!!...I guess
> 
> The weekly magazine that I usually read says that I just need 5297€ ($ 10962 NZD...I hope it´s right) and I´ll have some amazing 17 days in this beautiful country :banana: Better start saving :lol:
> 
> What´s the % of unemployed people there? (this one comes because of this:
> "RISING INFLUX OF [MIGRANTS] REACHES 5 YEAR HIGH")
> 
> Again...Brilliant photos!


Just before the recession the unemployment rate was 3.6% ... I believe it is currently around 6%. Now that we are out of recession I am hoping that the unemployment rate will get better (less people are claiming the dole at the moment so that is s a good sign) .... there is still high demand for skilled people in certain industries, in my field (interior design) it is still considered a luxury  ... people are hanging onto their pennies


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 09 |11*










*[22 NOVEMBER 2009] - 18°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Rain*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

POSSIBLE [PEDESTRIAN CROSSING] FOR HARBOUR BRIDGE*







*Walking and cycling campaigners are proposing a novel user-pays tolling scheme to blaze a pathway across Auckland Harbour Bridge in time for the 2011 Rugby World Cup. The Getacross Campaign, supported by the Holmes Consulting Group of engineers, is today unveiling a proposal for a $12 million shared walking and cycleway it believes could be tucked under the outside cantilevered edge of the bridge's southbound clip-on. Although pedestrians and cyclists would be sheltered from vehicle emissions and bad weather, they would still gain sweeping views of Waitemata Harbour and the Auckland waterfront behind a perspex screen which could be opened in summer. The campaigners say they are lining up potential providers of a loan of $10.5 million, to be repaid through a 25-year tolling scheme. They are also seeking Transport Agency support for an application for $1.8 million from the Government's national cycleway fund. Tommy Parker, the agency's northern highways manager, confirmed to the Herald that his organisation would consider the proposal as long as Getacross could guarantee construction costs. An initial toll of 95c each way is proposed for users of a stored-value smart card such as for Auckland's proposed integrated public transport ticket, or $2.50c for cash or eftpos transactions through a barrier-controlled payment system, Children would cross the bridge for half price. Getacross spokesman Bevan Woodward said he believed many tourists would be prepared to pay the higher toll, and a survey of the campaign's 11,000 registered supporters had indicated 95.5 per cent support for the user-pays idea.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[SANTA'S NIP + TUCK]*


----------



## Andre_idol

:banana: Santa finally show us the result of the plastic surgery!!! Nice blue eyes old man!

And when I buy a house I already know who to contact for interior design


----------



## Shezan

Santa is sooo cool there!


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> :banana: Santa finally show us the result of the plastic surgery!!! Nice blue eyes old man!
> 
> And when I buy a house I already know who to contact for interior design


That dodgy, lazy eye is gone :cheers: He looks friendly now and not "friendly" :lol: I hope that it is me who will be your interior designer :colgate: I am not cheap 




Shezan said:


> Santa is sooo cool there!


He is a huge improvement, the dodgy finger is also gone :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

The children are safer this year


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> The children are safer this year


:lol: :kiss:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Very nice shots there mate, especially of Santa . Certainly a Christmassy mood developing here now and in Auckland by the looks of it. Shame about the weather though, very much resembles what the weather likes to do here in May nowadays lol. At least we're both in the same boat now though.


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Very nice shots there mate, especially of Santa . Certainly a Christmassy mood developing here now and in Auckland by the looks of it. Shame about the weather though, very much resembles what the weather likes to do here in May nowadays lol. At least we're both in the same boat now though.


Thanks Mikey :colgate: We have finally had 3 successive days of sun, I nearly fainted  I just hope for your sake that your winter won't be as long as ours was ... I am off to Santa's Parade :banana: ... have a gr8 one mate :drunk:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 10 |11*










*[25 NOVEMBER 2009] - 20°C WEDNESDAY, 14:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

UPGRADE FOR [JUDGE'S BAY]*







*Work on improving the beach and swimming area in Judges Bay will begin in 2010. The beach will be enhanced with sand to create a larger and more attractive shoreline for people to enjoy at all tides. Further work will focus on improvements to the foreshore environment. The project will be delivered in two stages. Stage one will create an all tide beach with a larger sand covered area for people to use. Works will involve dredging and removal of sediment within the bay and the placement of sand to create an extended beach. Stage one is due for completion by September 2010. Research studies are underway to investigate the environmental factors that will inform the beach replenishment works. Stability of the beach, water quality and environmental effects are important considerations. Stage two will focus on the foreshore environment via the development and implementation of a landscape plan. While the scope and nature of improvements is yet to be finalised, we are looking to improve pedestrian access and facilities, and introduce new paving, seating and fixtures. Important consideration will be given to the rich history of Judges Bay in all designs. Stage two is due for completion in June 2011.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[DAVID'S NIP + TUCK]*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Great pictures! That statue of Santa Claus scares me! He looks so creepy! Please keep the blanket over his face for people's sakes! :lol: 

Sydney, I can't help it by noticed that you do like take pictures of hot guys! :lol:


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Great pictures! That statue of Santa Claus scares me! He looks so creepy! Please keep the blanket over his face for people's sakes! :lol:
> 
> Sydney, I can't help it by noticed that you do like take pictures of hot guys! :lol:


:lol: Just as well that you didn't see him before the "facelift" - very creepy indeed mate. I think of my audience and what they would like to see  I am sure that you won't like to see a bunch of ******** - unless that is your "thing"  Thanks for the comment sweet pea.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 10 |11*










*[25 NOVEMBER 2009] - 20°C WEDNESDAY, 14:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

UPGRADE FOR NEWMARKET'S [OSBORNE STREET]*







*The latest shopping destination in Newmarket - Osborne Street - will soon be receiving an upgrade to improve pedestrian access. Osborne Street is set to be transformed with a "back-lane" design concept that will see the footpaths widened, the road narrowed, new street furniture added and much more. This $1.67million Auckland City Council project will be completed by April next year. A number of high-end fashion and lifestyle stores have recently opened in the street and people can still get their Christmas shopping done prior to the bulk of works starting on 28 December. Some preparatory work will be carried out before Christmas, but this will take place outside of shopping hours to prevent disruption. During construction all shops will remain open, however there will be some road closures in January and February.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[NEWMARKET]*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 11 |11*










*[27 NOVEMBER 2009] - 21°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

TYLE BANKS CONFIRMS [AMERICA'S NEXT TOP MODEL] FILMING IN NZ*







*Several episodes of the next season of America's Next Top Model will be filmed in New Zealand, host and former top model Tyra Banks confirmed on Twitter this morning. "Rumours are true & U R 1st to know. Top Model is goin to NEW ZEALAND for cycle 14! Can't wait to get there. Are y'all excited for next cycle?," Banks' verified Twitter account said. Rumours that the show would film here began to circulate last week, with fashion blogger Isaac Hindin Miller saying he had been in touch with a source working on the show. Hindin Miller said Banks was due to fly to New Zealand this week and would be joined by the show's new judge, American Vogue editor-at-large Andre Leon Talley. Filming would begin on Thursday or Friday this week, in locations including Queenstown and Auckland, he said. New Zealand designers would be featured on the show. Hindin Miller said Tourism New Zealand may have been involved in location-scouting for the filming, but a spokesperson for the agency could not be reached for comment. A New Zealand adaptation of the reality series screened on TV3 earlier this year, plans for a second season were yet to be confirmed.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[BOULEVARD OF DREAMS] - PART 1*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 11 |11*










*[27 NOVEMBER 2009] - 21°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

AUCKLAND [HOUSE PRICES] SPIRALING UPWARDS*







*Auckland is driving the rise in house selling price expectations, while the rest of the country lags behind, a report today says. The upward trend in home sellers' price expectations is being driven by the main centres of Auckland, Wellington and Christchurch, while rural New Zealand faces an extended property market "hangover". The latest report on the month of November showed an ongoing shortage in properties listed in the main centres, with rural New Zealand being hit with slower sales coupled with a swelling of inventory levels, Helm said. "While national price expectations continue to rise, this is mainly driven by the Auckland market. In the provinces by contrast, slow sales during October and November increased the available stock of properties up to an inventory level of just over 51 weeks," he said. The national average asking price last month was $419,586 - only marginally up from October and a 2 per cent rise on the previous three months. A 4.1 per cent rise in asking prices in Auckland, compared to the prior three months, was a direct result of the tightness of the market, with inventory levels remaining tight as the flow of new listings seemed to be being met by a steady demand, the report said. For the country as a whole the pendulum had swung in the direction of a buyers' market as the inventory of property on the market was being bolstered by rises in new listings which was meeting a steady, yet uninspiring, sales level, the report said.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[BOULEVARD OF DREAMS] - PART 2*


----------



## Milan Luka

Wow, I had about 7 pages to catch up on since I last visited your thread Sydney. Im sorry, I wont stay away so long next time!

Can I commission you to take a photo for me in your travels and post it here? Nothing big, just your own interesting take on West Plaza if you dont mind??????? Please pretty please. It's just about one of my favoritest buildings in Auckland.


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> Wow, I had about 7 pages to catch up on since I last visited your thread Sydney. Im sorry, I wont stay away so long next time!
> 
> Can I commission you to take a photo for me in your travels and post it here? Nothing big, just your own interesting take on West Plaza if you dont mind??????? Please pretty please. It's just about one of my favoritest buildings in Auckland.


Very naughty of you  I will definitely get pics for you, there is something about that building that many people love - the curves maybe  ... Craigy and I are planning our CHC trip so be prepared to play tour guide and to do some pub crawling :drunk:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 11 |11*










*[27 NOVEMBER 2009] - 21°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

AUCKLANDER'S + VISITOR'S TO ENJOY [BIG SCREEN]*







*Aucklanders and visitors will be able to enjoy a big screen in Aotea Square when its redevelopment finishes in October next year. Like major event spaces across the world, the big screen will help transform Aotea Square into the central city's premier open space. Auckland City Council's Arts, Culture and Recreation Committee approved the purchase of the permanent big screen recently, acknowledging the benefits of promoting major and community events, performing arts, public art and CBD activities. Committee chairperson, Councillor Greg Moyle, says it will bring the square in line with key international event spaces including Melbourne's Federation Square and Manchester's Exchange Square. "This will be a great asset for Aucklanders and will bring people together to experience a wide range of live screened events including sporting events like Rugby World Cup (RWC) 2011 to cultural events like Diwali," he says. "During RWC 2011, Aotea Square will be used as a key festival venue at the upper end of the city, complementing the main fan zone (live site) planned for Queens Wharf." Mr Moyle adds, "This is yet another example of RWC 2011 being the catalyst for major developments in the city, which bring about long-term benefits for all Aucklanders." After careful consideration, the $1.65 million big screen will be located on the square-facing side of the SKYCITY Metro building.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURBS]
[TAMAKI DRIVE]*


----------



## jeromericks

I love how green Auckland is even during winter its green it truly is a great city that I hope one day I can come back to


----------



## charliewong90

this is one nice city

________________


----------



## Guest

jeromericks said:


> I love how green Auckland is even during winter its green it truly is a great city that I hope one day I can come back to


Yeah, that is what I love most about it  I also hope that you will get back soon and then you can amaze us with your photographic skills again :drunk:





charliewong90 said:


> this is one nice city
> 
> ________________


Thanks mate :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 12 |11*










*[29 NOVEMBER 2009] - 21°C SUNDAY, 10:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

300 000 ATTEND [SANTA'S PARADE]*







*After the dancers, the 41 floats, the clowns, the bands ... here's the star of the big parade, Santa Claus himself, with his reindeer, his helpers and his big bag of toys, promising Christmas joy for all the good children. About 300 000 people lined the streets of downtown Auckland on Sunday to welcome Santa, making his 76th appearance in the annual Farmers' Parade. Forecast rain stayed away, and parents, grandparents and children flocked into town from early in the morning to find the best viewing spots. More than 4000 volunteers took part in the 2.2km parade, which was led by the grand marshall, this year All White Ivan Vicelich, assisted by children on the team he coaches.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[JINGLE BELLS] - PART 1*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 12 |11*

*[29 NOVEMBER 2009] - 21°C SUNDAY, 10:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

300 000 ATTEND [SANTA'S PARADE]*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[JINGLE BELLS] - PART 2*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 12 |11*

*[29 NOVEMBER 2009] - 21°C SUNDAY, 10:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

300 000 ATTEND [SANTA'S PARADE]*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[JINGLE BELLS] - PART 3*


----------



## ashton

^ Great thread. I love it.


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> Very naughty of you  I will definitely get pics for you, there is something about that building that many people love - the curves maybe  ... Craigy and I are planning our CHC trip so be prepared to play tour guide and to do some pub crawling :drunk:



Sensational news!

Im so there. Keep me posted boys. If you want any info before hand re accom or anything lemme know ok!

Cheers.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates of Auckland, SYDNEY


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Cute Xmas parade! Some people on the floats have very unique costumes but I like it! I didn't realized that parade is big deal to Auckland since it drew more than 300,000 people.


----------



## jeromericks

SYDNEY said:


> Yeah, that is what I love most about it  I also hope that you will get back soon and then you can amaze us with your photographic skills again :drunk:


Idk if mine are amazing its really easy photographing a beautiful city like Auckland but yours are far better than mine  I keep checking back everyday to your thread


----------



## Andre_idol

Santa´s Parade looks amazing! 

And you got a geat view of it


----------



## DML2

300,000 is an awesome turn out


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ Great thread. I love it.


Thanks mate, comments like yours make it all worth the while :drunk:




Milan Luka said:


> Sensational news!
> 
> Im so there. Keep me posted boys. If you want any info before hand re accom or anything lemme know ok!
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks ML  I am also very excited, it will be great to meet up with you and it will probably be about February next year - I hope that you will be there  




christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice updates of Auckland, SYDNEY


Thanks Christos, you are very kind. 




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Cute Xmas parade! Some people on the floats have very unique costumes but I like it! I didn't realized that parade is big deal to Auckland since it drew more than 300,000 people.


I loved the people on the stilts, the costumes were great .... it is a huge deal and seems to get bigger each year - after all it is free  ... I think that the adults enjoy it more than the children - or is that just me  




jeromericks said:


> Idk if mine are amazing its really easy photographing a beautiful city like Auckland but yours are far better than mine  I keep checking back everyday to your thread


Aaaaah thank you, that is very sweet of you. I love your pics ... I am also very happy to read that you enjoy my thread - it does inspire me to get out and snap away  




Andre_idol said:


> Santa´s Parade looks amazing!
> 
> And you got a geat view of it


It is very cute and we always make sure that we book a gr8 table  .. I am high maintenance, nothing less will do :lol: 




DML2 said:


> 300,000 is an awesome turn out


Almost every event in Auckland has a great turn out, people are not home bodies here in NZ and that is one of the things that I love about this Country :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 12 |11*

*[29 NOVEMBER 2009] - 21°C SUNDAY, 10:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

300 000 ATTEND [SANTA'S PARADE]*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[JINGLE BELLS] - PART 4*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Wow! Your last pictures sure make Auckland looks like Manhattan! Great job! BTW, that camera guy is HOT! :lol:


----------



## city_thing

I like the guy with the camera :yes:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice photos from Santa's parade, SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Wow! Your last pictures sure make Auckland looks like Manhattan! Great job! BTW, that camera guy is HOT! :lol:


:lol: Thanks mate, well I aim to please, I need to keep my audience happy :colgate: Now I know what gets you excited and shall try to find more of the same  




city_thing said:


> I like the guy with the camera :yes:


More of the same for you ? 




christos-greece said:


> ^^ Very nice photos from Santa's parade, SYDNEY


Thanks CG :colgate:


----------



## eighty4

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Wow! Your last pictures sure make Auckland looks like Manhattan! Great job! BTW, that camera guy is HOT! :lol:





city_thing said:


> I like the guy with the camera :yes:


He has a receding hair line lol 



SYDNEY said:


> :lol: Thanks mate, well I aim to please, I need to keep my audience happy :colgate: Now I know what gets you excited and shall try to find more of the same
> 
> More of the same for you ?
> 
> Thanks CG :colgate:


Nice pics, I went to town that day to look for a new compact camera, I didnt realise this was on. 

I dont have the patience to be in that crowd with all those kids, they'd annoy the crap out of me. Were you tempted at all? lol


----------



## Guest

eighty4 said:


> I dont have the patience to be in that crowd with all those kids, they'd annoy the crap out of me. Were you tempted at all? lol


Can you imagine me in the midst of a horde of children :lol: no way .... we always book a table at The Patio (Queen's Arcade) - high above the hordes of children and a gr8 vantage point for pics ... you and the better half should join Craigy and I next year :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 |12*










*[05 DECEMBER 2009] - 21°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

[NIGHT MARKET] PROPOSED FOR AUCKLAND'S CBD*







*Auckland's city centre may soon have a new attraction, with a night market proposed for the CBD. The council will be inviting expressions of interest from the private sector in February with the aim of identifying an operator to establish a CBD night market by September 2010. A number of potential short-term locations for the market have been identified, including blocks on Queen Street and High Street, however it is hoped that the introduction of shared space as part of the Fort Street, Elliot and Darby Streets and Lorne Street upgrades will present more long-term venues ahead of Rugby World Cup 2011. Councillor Greg Moyle, chairperson of the Arts, Culture and Recreation Committee, says that there are already a number of popular markets across the CBD and the concept of a night market is an exciting one which would add to the vibrancy of the area. "Many great cities across the world offer night markets. This is a fantastic opportunity to add to the sophistication of Auckland's CBD and encourage people into the city centre during the evening. "I'm sure once established, the markets would be a popular attraction for locals and visitors alike," he says. It is envisaged that the night market will consolidate its position and be a significant destination by Rugby World Cup 2011. The council will play a facilitation role in the establishment of the market by providing support and advice around consents, licenses, traffic and noise management and promotion.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURBIA]
[THE GOLDEN MILE - FROM NEWMARKET VIA PARNELL TO THE CBD] - PART 1*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice updates, SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Very nice updates, SYDNEY


Thanks sweet pea


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 |12*










*[05 DECEMBER 2009] - 21°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+INFRASTRUCTURE]

[INTEGRATED TICKETING] IN TIME FOR THE RWC 2011*







*Aucklanders are promised an electronic ticket for buses, trains and ferries in time for the 2011 Rugby World Cup, under an $87 million contract signed yesterday. After years of waiting, passengers can expect a ticket evolved from the successful Octopus system, which handles about 11 million trips every day around Hong Kong - where it was introduced in 1997 as the world's first "contact-less" transport smart card. Octopus, a consortium of Hong Kong transport operators, has been subcontracted by French electronics giant Thales to supply a central clearing house for an Auckland smart card and ultimately tickets to be developed in other cities by the national Transport Agency. A deal signed yesterday between Thales and the Auckland Regional Transport Authority after two years of negotiations is for $47 million of capital work and for $4 million of operating costs for each of the first 10 years of the proposed new system. Auckland Regional Council chairman Mike Lee said the contract round had not been easy, but integrated ticking was "the fundamental piece of the jigsaw puzzle that will put Auckland's public transport system together". Mr Rabindran said there would be no need for passengers to carry cash or wallets or purses full of different tickets for different operators, and there was potential for fare discounts compared with cash purchases. Boarding times would be faster with a "tag on-tag off" system. Passengers may come to regard it as a "beep on-beep off" system, according to a sound recognised by millions of Hong Kong residents and their visitors as they start and complete their trips. Buses will be equipped with "contact-less" sensors, but railway stations and ferry terminals will have consoles for passengers to wave their cards past. Octopus International Projects representative Brian Chambers said his company would ensure its New Zealand clearing house was on the international technological forefront.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURBIA]
[THE GOLDEN MILE - FROM NEWMARKET VIA PARNELL TO THE CBD] - PART 2*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Neat pictures! One of your pictures that show Starbucks... I must confess something... I go to Starbucks almost daily before I go to work and loving it! :lol:


----------



## eighty4

SYDNEY said:


> Can you imagine me in the midst of a horde of children :lol: no way .... we always book a table at The Patio (Queen's Arcade) - high above the hordes of children and a gr8 vantage point for pics ... you and the better half should join Craigy and I next year :colgate:


Thats a good idea, if you are still in Auckland that is. It looks like a great sniper location aswell :guns1:

BTW its 3 years 4 months till I can apply for citizenship !

PS: Great pics, I havent been up in Parnell for ages, its shamefull really


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Neat pictures! One of your pictures that show Starbucks... I must confess something... I go to Starbucks almost daily before I go to work and loving it! :lol:


Oh my word sweety - don't say it out loud  I have to admit that I go to Starbucks for the Bearista's *blush* ... I collect them (runs and hides) :lol: .. I have also heard that Starbucks coffee gives you an extra boost - Have you found that to be true ? 




eighty4 said:


> Thats a good idea, if you are still in Auckland that is. It looks like a great sniper location aswell :guns1:
> 
> BTW its 3 years 4 months till I can apply for citizenship !
> 
> PS: Great pics, I havent been up in Parnell for ages, its shamefull really


Oh my word ! 3 years and 4 months :nuts: ... I don't envy you  We will still be in Auckland for at least another 3 years and who knows by then I might be too old and decide to stay here permanently .... I still have high hopes for Queenstown but if we stay here I want to move to Devonport or some where along Tamaki Drive :colgate:

Thanks mate, Parnell just gets better and better - what I like about it is the fact that it is much quieter than say Newmarket - peace !

So we will get together for Santa's Parade 2010 ....


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 |12*










*[05 DECEMBER 2009] - 21°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

TELECOM'S [VICTORIA SQUARE] AHEAD OF SCHEDULE*







*Cladding is going on Telecom's new $280 million international headquarters on the fringe of Auckland's CBD. Gary Young, Mansons TCLM construction manager, said the job was about a month ahead of schedule. Mansons is developer, builder, funder and owner and said the site was the single biggest city office building platform in New Zealand. Four separate buildings have risen, overlooking Vodafone's glass-clad New Zealand headquarters below on Fanshawe St. The buildings have more than 30,000sq m of floor space. The headquarters are on a 7800sq m site bound by Victoria St West, Dock St and Harding St. More 2500 Telecom staff will move in next year, including chief executive Paul Reynolds. Young said a commercial interior fit-out business had been working on the buildings, which would be ready to be occupied before November next year. Air bridges and open walkways have been finished and will link the buildings. "These open the site up and give a whole new dimension to it," Young said. "Now, you get to see the entire concept, how it all fits together and how buildings are interconnected. "The cladding is going on now and programmed to be finished by Christmas but we still have the atrium to go. That will be finished by the end of February. "We're tracking ahead of programme and Telecom staff will be able to move in before November but they will do that progressively," Young said. For more information and RENDERS please go HERE*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURBIA]
[THE GOLDEN MILE - FROM NEWMARKET VIA PARNELL TO THE CBD] - PART 3*


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great pics as always mate, how near to the city centre are these most recent pics, sort of inner city area? Like always, the areas all look so clean and tidy. And most importantly, the sun is shining and things look summery!


----------



## eighty4

Bristol Mike said:


> Great pics as always mate, how near to the city centre are these most recent pics, sort of inner city area? Like always, the areas all look so clean and tidy. And most importantly, the sun is shining and things look summery!


Parnell is kinda east to south east of the city centre and newmarket is joined onto parnell's southern tip. Its about 20 minutes walk, but that also depends whereabout you are walking from in the city centre. (if that all makes sence)


----------



## city_thing

Where abouts in Auckland were those last photos taken Sydney? I love those apartment towers. They remind me of the ones you see in Potts Point/Kings Cross in Sydney.

Stunning photos!


----------



## Andre_idol

"The Golden Mile"...I think I can see why :drool:

Not commenting in the regular basis that I was but watching every single photo. They continue to be wonderful. Seriously I can´t get tired of this city and I´m sure I´m not the only one.

So...you´ll be a kiwi in 12 months?  Glad to hear that mate!


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Great pics as always mate, how near to the city centre are these most recent pics, sort of inner city area? Like always, the areas all look so clean and tidy. And most importantly, the sun is shining and things look summery!


Thanks Mikey :colgate: the last few pics (of the apartments) are in the city centre - Parnell is about 1 km from downtown and Newmarket is about 2.5 - 3 km's from downtown. It is safe to say that they are inner city suburbs  ... HALLEUJAH ! the sun is shining and has been glorious for the last 4 days .. I am very, very happy indeed :cheers




city_thing said:


> Where abouts in Auckland were those last photos taken Sydney? I love those apartment towers. They remind me of the ones you see in Potts Point/Kings Cross in Sydney.
> 
> Stunning photos!


I love, love that area - it is in the city centre - to be more exact - The University Quarter which is bounded by Prince's Street, Parliament street (the Parliament building was here when Auckland was the capital), Symond's Street and Waterloo Crescent. I would love to live there but I can just imagine that there is a waiting list as long as my arm  

Thanks for the compliment sweety :drunk:




Andre_idol said:


> "The Golden Mile"...I think I can see why :drool:
> 
> Not commenting in the regular basis that I was but watching every single photo. They continue to be wonderful. Seriously I can´t get tired of this city and I´m sure I´m not the only one.
> 
> So...you´ll be a kiwi in 12 months?  Glad to hear that mate!


Thanks Andre, I always look forward to your comments  Yes, just 12 months to go and then I can burn my old passport ... I am very, very excited :drunk:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03 |12*










*[06 DECEMBER 2009] - 22°C SUNDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

35 STOREY TOWER FOR [TAKAPUNA]*







*Location Group Ltd intends to lodge the consent early in 2010 for a final version of the Takapuna gasometer site mixed-use tower, Merge. The company has broken the $215 million project into 3 bite-sized components, leaving it with a funded $40 million office & apartment segment after the retail & parking floors on the lower levels and the apartment tower are taken out by other parties. He told the councillors: “We’re the closest we ever have been to getting this off the ground now. We’ll come back February, or probably March, to give you the final version, with all the parameters in place, and lodge a resource consent in the early New Year as well, which will be very similar (to existing notified versions).” The council has been working since at least 2000 on redeveloping the former gasometer site on Huron St, which has been used as a council parking lot in the interim. The council sought expressions of interest about 6 years ago for partners to develop the site and signed a formal development agreement with Location in 2007 for a 750-space public carpark, 3500m² of shops & restaurants, 11,300m² of offices, 105 apartments & a public plaza. With total floorspace of 58,000m² it would be Takapuna’s largest highrise, and its second-tallest at 100m. *

*AUCKLAND [AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS]
[FAIRIES AT PLAY] - PART 1*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^WOW! I love Auckland Botanical Garden!!! It is very unique garden! Only one thing I dislike: creepy clown heads. That scares me. I think they should remove these clown heads and replace it with something else that will fit in that area. 



SYDNEY said:


> Oh my word sweety - don't say it out loud  I have to admit that I go to Starbucks for the Bearista's *blush* ... I collect them (runs and hides) :lol: .. I have also heard that Starbucks coffee gives you an extra boost - Have you found that to be true ?


:lol: I think so. Starbucks coffee always give me a lot of energy for the day.


----------



## Andre_idol

^^Agree on the clown heads :nuts:

Looking forward to see that 35 storey tower.


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^WOW! I love Auckland Botanical Garden!!! It is very unique garden! Only one thing I dislike: creepy clown heads. That scares me. I think they should remove these clown heads and replace it with something else that will fit in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I think so. Starbucks coffee always give me a lot of energy for the day.


:lol: I agree, the clown heads are spooky - as art should do it makes us respond in many ways - not so good in this case  ... Just what I need then, a Starbucks coffee to get me up and on the go  How is the job going ?




Andre_idol said:


> ^^Agree on the clown heads :nuts:
> 
> Looking forward to see that 35 storey tower.


Agreed  I have seen some renders and it doesn't look too bad, Takapuna will have quite a skyline once this is complete and hopefully we will see more and more and more


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03 |12*










*[06 DECEMBER 2009] - 22°C SUNDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+INFRASTRUCTURE]

GAP CLOSES AT NEW [MANGERE BRIDGE]*







*The largest bridge being built in New Zealand – the 650-metre duplicate Mangere Bridge over the Manukau Harbour - reaches two significant milestones before Christmas. On Friday (December 11) two of the country’s largest cranes will work in unison to lift 245 tonnes of land span into position at the northern end of the bridge. This is understood to be one of the largest crane lifts attempted in this country. Also this week, the first completed sections of the bridge’s deck are being joined. Thirty cubic metres of concrete will be pumped 20 metres skyward tonight (Wednesday) to create the join. The result will be 200 metres of joined up deck, on which the Manukau Harbour Crossing project can begin installing barriers for the new motorway lanes across the harbour. The $230 million Manukau Harbour Crossing project is doubling motorway capacity on the Southwestern motorway, State Highway 20, between Onehunga and Mangere. The NZ Transport Agency’s Regional Director for Auckland and Northland, Wayne McDonald, says this is a key section of the planned Western Ring Route, which will provide an alternative to State Highway One through Auckland. Construction of the bridge, which began in early 2008, is now 70 per cent complete. “It’s looking increasingly likely that the bridge will be completed ahead of its original completion date in early 2011,” Mr McDonald said.” The new bridge will carry four lanes of southbound traffic, including one lane just for local traffic between Onehunga and Mangere Bridge Village. The existing bridge will be refurbished to carry four lanes of northbound traffic.*

*AUCKLAND [AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS]
[FAIRIES AT PLAY] - PART 2*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> :lol: I agree, the clown heads are spooky - as art should do it makes us respond in many ways - not so good in this case  ... Just what I need then, a Starbucks coffee to get me up and on the go  How is the job going ?


:lol: My job is good but slow. I'll live. How's about you?


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> :lol: My job is good but slow. I'll live. How's about you?


Slow is good  I am redesigning a medical centre, not going to make me a millionaire but it keeps me out of mischief - all good sweety  Have a FAB weekend and like always, be naughty


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03 |12*










*[06 DECEMBER 2009] - 22°C SUNDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+INFRASTRUCTURE]

OPEN DAY FOR NEWMARKET'S WORLD CLASS [TRAIN STATION]*







*Newmarket's grand replacement railway station will be available for public inspection tomorrow, a month before it opens as Auckland's second-largest transport hub after Britomart. The two-storey palace of glass and metal, which the Auckland Regional Transport Authority has built for $35 million, has been designed to cope with electric trains and up to 17,000 passengers a day by 2016. Although KiwiRail has yet to complete a reconfiguration of tracks at Newmarket Junction before passenger trains start calling at the station on January 18, the building itself has been largely finished in time for tomorrow's open day from 11am until 3pm. Its focal point is a 1000sq m covered concourse built 5m above three sets of railway tracks, where passengers will converge from four entrances before using escalators, lifts or stairs to reach platforms below. Each of the four "island" platforms is 180m long, almost four times the reach of Newmarket's Olympic-size swimming pool. The main entrance will be a 65m covered bridge over the railway tracks from Remuera Rd, a structure made wide and strong enough by lead contractor Hawkins Infrastructure to carry emergency vehicles as well as passengers down a gentle slope to the station concourse. There will be three other foot entrances, one from Joseph Banks Tce on the eastern side of the southern railway line, and the other two through a 1630sq m open public square separated from Broadway by a new block of hundreds of multi-storey apartments. Although one of the entrances through the square will provide ample secondary passage from Remuera Rd, Auckland City Council is considering demolishing two empty shops to enlarge a narrow pedestrian route from Broadway. There remains the possible of another Broadway entrance further north, if a second station concourse is ultimately built, closer to the junction of the southern and western railway lines. The new station has 870sq m of glass "curtain" walls and louvres for natural ventilation and lighting by day. A lighting tower and a large blue sign will illuminate its Remuera Rd entrance by night.*

*AUCKLAND [AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS]
[FAIRIES AT PLAY] - PART 3*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Slow is good  I am redesigning a medical centre, not going to make me a millionaire but it keeps me out of mischief - all good sweety  Have a FAB weekend and like always, be naughty


No, slow isn't good. I prefer it to be busy so all of us can keep the jobs and give us more hours. 

Redesigning a medical centre? Can't wait to see your works when you're done with it.  

Sorry I can't be naughty this time because I have to be good so I can get presents from Santa! :lol::lol::lol: Have a fabulous weekend! :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Awesome artworks! I knew it that Auckland do have MORE artworks than my city! :lol:


----------



## Marky Mark

*Parnell looking as Spec as ever ....*

Wow that Station ....dont think ive seen a Train Station like that .....Classy ....mine you I cant remember the last Time I was on a Train  and the Gardens ...all just Ab Fab :banana:


----------



## Andre_idol

Those gardens are beautiful! And seems very popular cause we can see many people in your pics...some with children...must be a great day out going there!

Seems like NZ is doing something about their public transportations am I right? I´ve seen many news about that  

Thanks for the amazing pics as always and have a great weekend, full of sun I hope! :cheers: Here it´s freezing!!

I´ve reached 1500 posts in your thread! :banana: Do I win something? You redesigning my house or something? :lol:


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> No, slow isn't good. I prefer it to be busy so all of us can keep the jobs and give us more hours.
> 
> Redesigning a medical centre? Can't wait to see your works when you're done with it.
> 
> Sorry I can't be naughty this time because I have to be good so I can get presents from Santa! :lol::lol::lol: Have a fabulous weekend! :cheers:


Don't over work yourself mate, all work and no play makes Crazy a dull boy  My Santa prefers naughty boys, I have already received my Xmas pressie and it is lovely :colgate:

I had a gr8 weekend thanks, I am still feeling it, that time of the year when it is one party after the next - bring it on mate 




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Awesome artworks! I knew it that Auckland do have MORE artworks than my city! :lol:


I still think that you will have more - after all, everything is bigger and better in the States 




Marky Mark said:


> Wow that Station ....dont think ive seen a Train Station like that .....Classy ....mine you I cant remember the last Time I was on a Train  and the Gardens ...all just Ab Fab :banana:


It is fab Marky, we didn't make it to the open day  ... my hangover was too large but not long now and we will be able to use it good and proper. Speaking of gardens, how are your balls  Still looking as lovely as ever 




Andre_idol said:


> Those gardens are beautiful! And seems very popular cause we can see many people in your pics...some with children...must be a great day out going there!
> 
> Seems like NZ is doing something about their public transportations am I right? I´ve seen many news about that
> 
> Thanks for the amazing pics as always and have a great weekend, full of sun I hope! :cheers: Here it´s freezing!!
> 
> I´ve reached 1500 posts in your thread! :banana: Do I win something? You redesigning my house or something? :lol:


I would say that the families make use of the garden more so than our "type"  Yeah you are quite right, there is so much happening in terms of public transport development - long over due but it is all going to work out just fine - 3 more years to wait and we will know if it has all been worth it .... cross fingers.

CONGRATS - and your prize is a bathroom makeover, 1500 more posts and we will throw in the bedroom  Get out the willy warmer and stay as snug as a bug in a rug. Just think that our summer is already counting down and yours is about to start


----------



## Marky Mark

*Ha Ha .......*



> It is fab Marky, we didn't make it to the open day ... my hangover was too large but not long now and we will be able to use it good and proper. Speaking of gardens, how are your balls Still looking as lovely as ever


Trimmed to perfection Luvee ........Garden now getting more attention now renos are nearly complete :banana: Hope you had a Faab Time .......looking forward to next group of Photos :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Marky Mark said:


> Trimmed to perfection Luvee ........Garden now getting more attention now renos are nearly complete :banana: Hope you had a Faab Time .......looking forward to next group of Photos :cheers:


:lol: Pleased to read that baby-shoes. I always have a gr8 time, spent most of my night in a str8 club - it was FAB ! Are you still designing homes ?


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 |12*










*[06 DECEMBER 2009] - 22°C SUNDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+INFRASTRUCTURE]

PROGRESS ON [HOBSONVILLE MOTORWAY]*







*The NZ Transport Agency celebrated the official opening of new bridges at Hobsonville Road and Trig Road this morning – the first of seven bridges to be completed on the SH18 Hobsonville Deviation and SH16 Brigham Creek Extension project. The opening marks a key milestone on the motorway project which forms part of the northern section of the strategic Western Ring Route. The $220M project will help reduce travel times for motorists by providing a better connection between Waitakere and North Shore cities and Rodney District. “We are pleased with the great progress that has been made to open the bridges which are part of the key interchanges on the project. When completed in 2012 the new motorway will help to relieve congestion bottlenecks and improve the connection for those travelling between the North Shore and Waitakere,” he says. The 60 metre long Hobsonville Road bridge forms part of the Hobsonville Interchange with SH16. The interchange will connect the existing SH16 with the new SH18 motorway. When completed the interchange will feature four on and off-ramps for connections to Hobsonville Road, as well as access to the planned development opposite Westgate shopping centre. Contractors worked through the night to completely dismantle the signalised roundabout at the end of the Northwestern Motorway which had kept live traffic moving around the construction area for the past year. Hobsonville Road Bridge was then opened to traffic early on Sunday morning (Sunday 13 December). A new road layout and intersection is now in place. Construction will continue this summer to excavate the 200,000 cubic metres of earth from underneath the bridge to allow the new motorway to pass underneath. Trig Road bridge also opened to traffic recently and carries local traffic from Trig Road over the new motorway which is being constructed underneath. The bridge forms part of the Trig Road Interchange which is being built as a ‘half diamond’ with two ramps for motorists travelling to and from the North Shore. The next stage of work will see the earth dug out 11 metres deep underneath the bridge to create the new motorway route. The six kilometre, four-lane Hobsonville motorway is the last section of the new SH18 to be completed and will connect to the Upper Harbour Bridge and Greenhithe sections at the eastern end and the Northwestern Motorway at the western end. For more information on the SH18 Hobsonville Deviation and SH16 Brigham Creek Extension project visit www.nzta.govt.nz/upperharbourmotorway*

*AUCKLAND [MUSEUM OF TRANSPORT + TECHNOLOGY]
[THOSE WERE THE DAYS]*


----------



## eighty4

^^How can you ever get bored of motat? thanks for sharing I took some pictures there last year but never posted them on here:bash:

All the tracks for the trams at motat and all the ones in christchurch were made in sheffield, my home cty


----------



## Guest

eighty4 said:


> ^^How can you ever get bored of motat? thanks for sharing I took some pictures there last year but never posted them on here:bash:
> 
> All the tracks for the trams at motat and all the ones in christchurch were made in sheffield, my home cty


Hell it is a mish-mash of almost everything :lol: By the time that we had completed the first part I was exhausted so we didn't even bother with the aviation side. Silly goose, you should post the pics.

I didn't know that, spoke to some member of staff and he told us that the city council is serious about implementing trams back into the city ... from the new Waterfront to Queen Street. He also said that they are looking at expanding the current tram line from MOTAT to Mount Albert via UNITEC - what a gr8 idea :drunk:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 |12*










*[11 DECEMBER 2009] - 26°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

AUCKLAND'S [WESTIN HOTEL] AMONGST THE WORLD'S BEST*







*Conde Nast Traveler's 2009 Readers' Choice Awards Ranks The Westin Auckland Lighter Quay Among "Best in the World" Capping a year of multiple awards, The Westin Auckland Lighter Quay has been voted New Zealand’s top 5 star hotel by readers of the prestigious Conde Nast Traveler magazine. The Westin solidifies its standing as Auckland leading hotel with the Number 13 spot on Conde Nast Traveler’s “Top 20 Oceania Hotels” — a coveted ranking on a prestigious list rated by the 25,000 most discerning travelers on earth. “Once again The Westin Auckland Lighter Quay has come out on top,” says General Manager Marcus Reinders. “We are honored to be selected as part of Conde Nast Traveler’s Readers’ Choice Awards, as we take great pride in delivering customized renewal experiences making every guest stay especially memorable”.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[URBAN EXPLORER] - PART 1*


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos of Auckland once again


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Very nice photos of Auckland once again


Thanks Christos :cheers:


----------



## eighty4

SYDNEY said:


> Hell it is a mish-mash of almost everything :lol: By the time that we had completed the first part I was exhausted so we didn't even bother with the aviation side. Silly goose, you should post the pics.
> 
> I didn't know that, spoke to some member of staff and he told us that the city council is serious about implementing trams back into the city ... from the new Waterfront to Queen Street. He also said that they are looking at expanding the current tram line from MOTAT to Mount Albert via UNITEC - what a gr8 idea :drunk:


What do you think would suit auckland better, old melbourne style trams or modern style? 

Nice pics again, some look a bit like HDR


----------



## Guest

eighty4 said:


> What do you think would suit auckland better, old melbourne style trams or modern style?
> 
> Nice pics again, some look a bit like HDR


Thanks 84 ... I would like modern trams but only because there are not wires everywhere - done right the wires don't have to be as prominent. Hell I would settle for the old ones as well  What would you prefer ?


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 |12*










*[11 DECEMBER 2009] - 26°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

CITY [RAIL LOOP] INVESTIGATED*







*Investigations into a city rail link between Mt Eden and Britomart show it could have one of the steepest rail gradients in the country. Last week Auckland Regional Transport Authority strategic transport planning manager Matthew Rednall presented an update to Auckland City Council’s transport committee. He says earlier this year the council signed a memorandum of understanding to progress investigations for the link. "Parts of it are very steep, there is a 70-metre height difference between Mt Eden and Britomart." He says the gradient would flatten out at points to accommodate underground stations, which would be on 200-metre-long platforms with access points to the surface. Mr Rednall says stations would be about 700 metres apart, with possible locations at Aotea Square, Karangahape Rd and Newton. "They are three distinct areas that connect the city," he says. "The catchment would provide coverage for the whole of the CBD." There may also be a Waitemata Harbour crossing station and last week the New Zealand Transport Agency lodged a notice of requirement for a possible route. He says by 2041, trains should be able to reach 200,000 people who live within 30 minutes of the central city.That is expected to increase city employees from 70,000 to 150,000. In Auckland, he says the construction of Britomart spurred a rejuvenation of train use in the downtown area. "It really led to a dramatic rise in patronage." Investigations into the city rail route will be complete by the end of next year, with construction seven to 10 years away.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[URBAN EXPLORER] - PART 2*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

:applause: Brilliant people shots :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> :applause: Brilliant people shots :kiss:


Thanks bebe :hug:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed awesome (brilliant) photos :cheers:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Indeed awesome (brilliant) photos :cheers:


Thanks Christos, you are too kind mate


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Beautiful pictures as always! :cheers:

I see surveillance camera on last picture. Is that area high crime or what?


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Beautiful pictures as always! :cheers:
> 
> I see surveillance camera on last picture. Is that area high crime or what?


Thanks Sweety-pie  That building houses a Vault (safety deposit boxes) for a certain institution's wealthy clients - one can only imagine what is kept in there .... mmmmmm. The camera is focused on the entrance of that particular vault.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06 |12*










*[13 DECEMBER 2009] - 21°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

[FRANKLIN ROAD] LIGHTS UP FOR CHRISTMAS*







*The lights of Franklin Rd are putting on another traffic-stopping show this year and residents have pulled out all the stops. Despite the tough economic times, Roscoe Thorby says he thinks this is the best year yet for the lights, that bring visitors from all over Auckland to the road every Christmas. Mr Thorby has been the unofficial organiser of the lights since the early 1990s and says it has become part of his yearly routine – giving people ideas for their displays and co-ordinating the annual lighting up party at the start of the month. "We think this year’s the best," he says. "Some of the houses have come up with amazing ideas." He says the individuality of each house is what he loves about the lights. "People put their personality into it." Mr Thorby has put an extra special touch on his light display this year, buying a specialised computer from the United States which synchronises flashing lights with a piece of music. Each 15 minutes his house becomes a magical display of lights which he had spent hours carefully choreographing himself. He says each song, which are a mixture of classic Christmas carols and modern hits, takes about 50 hours to complete and he already has a repertoire of about 30 songs. With more than 100 houses lit up, every night the street is packed with cars and pedestrians soaking up the atmosphere. Houses in streets running off Franklin Rd are also getting involved. He says it’s the perfect free family activity in a year which has been hard for many. "The beauty of it is that everyone does it without expecting anything in return." Ponsonby Business Association manager Justin Bade says the area has been particularly busy during the evenings with crowds combining their trip to Franklin Rd with a visit to the Telecom Tree in Western Park. The Ponsonby Christmas Party has also seen many businesses enjoy their busiest day of trading this year and Mr Bade says he hopes that will continue with late night shopping starting this week.*

*AUCKLAND [COUNTRYSIDE]
[THIS LITTLE PIGGY WENT TO MARKET]*


----------



## Bristol Mike

Oooo nice pictures mate, seeing people in shorts and tee-shirts with no shoes makes me feel all warm inside while it's 2C over here brrr. Enjoy summer won't you . Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Oooo nice pictures mate, seeing people in shorts and tee-shirts with no shoes makes me feel all warm inside while it's 2C over here brrr. Enjoy summer won't you . Keep the pics coming.


Thanks Mikey  I am loving the weather at the moment, I am tanned and smiling like s Cheshire cat :colgate: ... not to worry mate, we are losing our grip on summer and you are gaining your grip on that side  Thanks for the comment


----------



## Guest

*[13 DECEMBER 2009] - 21°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [TAKAPUNA + TAMAKI DRIVE]
[OUT +ABOUT]*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 07 |12*










*[15 DECEMBER 2009] - 18°C TUESDAY, 18:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

[TYRA BANKS] IN AUCKLAND*







*America's Next Top Model is in town. New Zealand fashion blogger Isaac Hindin Miller yesterday wrote that Banks had been spotted wine touring on Waiheke Island. And the show's judges have been seen shopping on Auckland's High St. They and the contestants arrived in in Auckland this week. The new season of the show has not started screening in the US, although it is understood filming is down to the final few model hopefuls. When the crew arrived at Auckland Airport, a Tyra Banks lookalike decoy also walked out of the departure gates. But Banks confirmed New Zealand as a destination for the show this month, declaring in an internet posting that she "can't wait to get there". Tyra Banks has been eating in Auckland's restaurants, cruising its harbour, and telling Kiwi girls they are beautiful. "When I'm telling the girl on Top Model that she's beautiful, I am also telling the young girl at home who looks like this girl, that she's beautiful," she told the Herald. According to Banks, New Zealand girls stand out because they are genuinely friendly. "I find that the girls are so like, beyond warm and polite. I don't know, do you guys have haters? America's all about haters. I don't feel that here," she said. "I always wanted to come to New Zealand, because the terrain is like, insanely gorgeous," she said. She has been getting her head around flat-white and long-black coffee terminology. "I'm like, don't you do a decaf mocca latte choca lacka lacka lacka?"*

*AUCKLAND [INNER CITY SUBURBIA]
[NOT NOW DARLING, I AM LATE] - PART 1*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome, and very nice photos as well


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Neat pictures! I don't get people that are so into gnomes. I always find them very creepy. I see some gnomes on some people's front yards around here in USA. hno:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Welcome, and very nice photos as well


Cheers mate 




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Neat pictures! I don't get people that are so into gnomes. I always find them very creepy. I see some gnomes on some people's front yards around here in USA. hno:


Now I know that I must never include clowns or gnomes in your Xmas stocking  Philippe Starck will be most upset with you  ... I must admit that I like the all gold and silver gnomes .... that's a hint for my bf  Thanks for the comment mate and have a gr8 weekend - I have one party after the next again this weekend :banana:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 07 |12*










*[15 DECEMBER 2009] - 18°C TUESDAY, 18:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

[EDEN PARK'S] FACELIFT LIKELY TO BE FINISHED EARLY*







*Developers say reconstruction work at Eden Park is going so well the job could be finished before its October due date. The 2011 Rugby World Cup is fast approaching and developments at the Auckland park are also fast nearing completion. The chairman of the Eden Park Redevelopment Board, John Waller yesterday said the $250 million project looked as though it was moving ahead of schedule. "We're very pleased with the progress of the project. Things are going very well and the practical completion date is October 29 next year. "We may be ahead of schedule too, but that is the official completion date," Mr Waller said. Work to finish the roof of the south stand of the stadium is will be completed soon, and work on the park's eastern stand has started. Construction of the western concourse - which will enable people to walk just inside of the perimeter of the stadium - is also to begin soon. Mr Waller said the developments would add to the rich rugby culture associated with Auckland's Eden Park. "It's an outstanding stadium. Everybody who goes to see [the developments] can see that it's a big and outstanding project," he said. The stadium, which has cost $190 million, will seat up to 60,000 people when completed.*

*AUCKLAND [INNER CITY SUBURBIA]
[NOT NOW DARLING, I AM LATE] - PART 2*


----------



## eighty4

Matakana looks gorgeous thanks for sharing  are all the shops expensive?


----------



## Andre_idol

The countryside is beautiful :drool: And this last set is fantastic!

I must say I watch America´s Next Top Model...photography interests!...and some girls are kinda pretty :lol: So will be cool watch NZ there too.

Thanks SYDNEY! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

eighty4 said:


> Matakana looks gorgeous thanks for sharing  are all the shops expensive?


Mata has come a long way in the last 4 years  the shops are cheaper than Auckland and not as pretentious as they look - there are all sorts here but one good thing is that it is bogan free  ... We like to think of it as the Country gone glam  .... The entire strip from Warkworth, Brick Bay, Matakana and Omaha Beach is just fantastic - definitely the mink and manure belt of country living. 



Andre_idol said:


> The countryside is beautiful :drool: And this last set is fantastic!
> 
> I must say I watch America´s Next Top Model...photography interests!...and some girls are kinda pretty :lol: So will be cool watch NZ there too.
> 
> Thanks SYDNEY! :cheers:


You are most welcome mate, thanks for all your gr8 comments  Apparently some of the crew have chosen to stay behind and explore, I am also looking forward to the portrayal of Auckland and Queenstown (my favourite) ... enjoy the weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 08 |12*










*[18 DECEMBER 2009] - 22°C FRIDAY, 12:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

FUTURISTIC [3D] FANTASY AN INSTANT HIT*







*If you believe the hype, Avatar is going to change the face of movie-making. And Kiwis among the first to see the film rate it very highly. "It's so full on," says Vinay Nand. "Very, very cool - the special effects, the digital effects and graphics are fantastic." Mr Nand was at SkyCity Cinema in central Auckland for one of the first screenings of the James Cameron-directed blockbuster this week. "The greatness of the film was also captured through the smaller details throughout the movie," he said. "The dots on their noses and when they walk on the terrain and how that lights up? Amazing." Cameron has a fondness for huge budgets. He spent millions on Titanic, but was rewarded with 11 Oscars. Avatar, the most expensive movie in history, is a computer-effects-heavy 3-D space fantasy, set 125 years in the future. The revolutionary technology came from New Zealand's Weta Digital and is predicted to change the way movies are made. At SkyCity, praise was high. John Zhang said the film was "perfect" with colourful and vibrant scenes bringing a new dimension. Student Victoria Fitisemanu praised its realism. "It was so believable. Like you were part of the movie. It was such a high standard."*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[ZOO] - PART 1*


----------



## Andre_idol

The girls dressed against animal cruelty are so pretty :$ 

Love the last pic...the architecture :drool: and the tennis ball should be at least from Australian Open! :lol:

Have a nice weekend mate! :cheers:


----------



## jeromericks

Great issue Sydney jw have you seen Avatar if you haven't you definitely should and if you do go an see it go see it in 3D


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> The girls dressed against animal cruelty are so pretty :$
> 
> Love the last pic...the architecture :drool: and the tennis ball should be at least from Australian Open! :lol:
> 
> Have a nice weekend mate! :cheers:


I had a gr8 weekend thanks, feeling a little "tender" but nothing that a long walk won't cure  I also love the tennis ball idea :colgate: how was your weekend ?




jeromericks said:


> Great issue Sydney jw have you seen Avatar if you haven't you definitely should and if you do go an see it go see it in 3D


Thanks mate :colgate: ... I went to see it on saturday at IMAX 3D and the special effects was incredible - I loved the colours etc. I am so proud of Weta Digital


----------



## Marky Mark

*Some Beaut People Shots Sydney ....*

You really do have a gift ......



> Pleased to read that baby-shoes. I always have a gr8 time, spent most of my night in a str8 club - it was FAB ! Are you still designing homes ?


I'll still be designing Homes when Im in a Wheel chair Luvee :lol:


----------



## Guest

Marky Mark said:


> You really do have a gift ......
> 
> 
> 
> I'll still be designing Homes when Im in a Wheel chair Luvee :lol:


That is what all the boys say :lol: .... you will stay forever young Marky, just keep those balls well manicured and you will be fine sweety  Have a fab Xmas and a very gay New Year :drunk:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 08 |12*










*[18 DECEMBER 2009] - 22°C FRIDAY, 12:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

BIGGEST INFLUX OF [MIGRANTS] SINCE 2004*







*New Zealand's population is set to swell by 20,000 for this year - the biggest jump in migrants since 2004. The country has gained more than net 20,000 permanent and long term (PLT) migrants during 2009 after a net 2,501 PLT migrants arrived during November. This brought the total net arrivals during the calendar year to the end of November to 19,882. Departures fell 27 per cent in November from a year ago, while arrivals fell 2.4 per cent. The year to November 2009 had the highest permanent and long-term net migration since the year to July 2004, figures released by Statistics New Zealand show. There were 20,021 net arrivals in the 12 months to November, up from 3,569 in the year to November 2008. The Reserve Bank and housing forecasters watch net migration figures closely for an indication of housing demand given previous influxes have helped drive up house prices through 2002, 2003 and 2004, although previous influxes were driven more by arrivals rather than a lack of departures. Seasonally adjusted figures show net PLT migration dropped off slightly to 1,780 in November from 2,140 October. This was up from net departures of 10 (seasonally adjusted) in November 2008.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[ZOO] - PART 2*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Good news for sellers  and for us


----------



## eighty4

Deport them all :lol:

You always manage to get great colours  is it the panasonic you are using still? Sorry i remember asking you this but ive now forgot the answer :lol:

I know ive said it b4 but I dont know where you get all the energy from to take some many pics of auckland. I go through stages of being really bored of it.....not photography, just photographing auckland lol


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Good news for sellers  and for us


Hell yeah 




eighty4 said:


> Deport them all :lol:
> 
> You always manage to get great colours  is it the panasonic you are using still? Sorry i remember asking you this but ive now forgot the answer :lol:
> 
> I know ive said it b4 but I dont know where you get all the energy from to take some many pics of auckland. I go through stages of being really bored of it.....not photography, just photographing auckland lol


:lol: Evil witch  

I have inherited Craigy's Canon 1DIIN - I am such a spoiled bitch :colgate: - it is gr8 for people shots, now I don't get a big blur. Craigy bought me the 27 inch iMac which also helps when it comes to processing, you can get the colours just right .... 

I never get bored sweety, it is not as if we go into town just for photographs it is an adventure, we always carry our cameras with us because you never know what you might see - the rapid changes happening around Auckland need to be documented - so why not


----------



## eighty4

SYDNEY said:


> Hell yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Evil witch
> 
> I have inherited Craigy's Canon D1 - I am such a spoiled bitch :colgate: - it is gr8 for people shots, now I don't get a big blur. Craigy bought me the 27 inch iMac which also helps when it comes to processing, you can get the colours just right ....
> 
> I never get bored sweety, it is not as if we go into town just for photographs it is an adventure, we always carry our cameras with us because you never know what you might see - the rapid changes happening around Auckland need to be documented - so why not


Thats a huge step up going from the panasonic to a D1 lol. Is the weight of the thing annoying? lol My camera weighs about 1.6kg with my lens on. I wouldnt anymore than that. You'll get big arms 

pfft bragging about ya 27inches 

So how long have you been using the canon? and do you have arguments over who uses which lens lol


----------



## kingsway

nice photos of street scenes.


----------



## Guest

eighty4 said:


> Thats a huge step up going from the panasonic to a D1 lol. Is the weight of the thing annoying? lol My camera weighs about 1.6kg with my lens on. I wouldnt anymore than that. You'll get big arms
> 
> pfft bragging about ya 27inches
> 
> So how long have you been using the canon? and do you have arguments over who uses which lens lol


I know, I turn heads now :lol: I feel so important walking around with my 1DIIN hanging over my shoulder  It is very heavy, that is the only downside to it and I don't know what 98% of the buttons are for :lol:

I have had it for about 2 months now - at first I was too nervous to use it but I am getting used to it and loving it. I don't dare ask Craigy for his lens, I will get a slap  .... mmmmmm .... on second thought maybe I should ask him  

In the new year we must get together and go snapping again .... be naughty and happy holidays :cheers:




kingsway said:


> nice photos of street scenes.


Thank you for the lovely compliment mate


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


> I never get bored sweety, it is not as if we go into town just for photographs it is an adventure, we always carry our cameras with us because you never know what you might see - the rapid changes happening around Auckland need to be documented - so why not


Hell yeah!! And I love to watch that changes!! 

Thanks for the new set! My weekend was cold but with some Christmas shopping to warm up...body and spirit :lol:


----------



## louisuuitt

only a pleasure. Kiwikaas won't be happy to hear that - LOL


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Neat pictures! Merry Christmas!!! :hug:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Hell yeah!! And I love to watch that changes!!
> 
> Thanks for the new set! My weekend was cold but with some Christmas shopping to warm up...body and spirit :lol:


Keep the willy warmer close at hand and will everything will be just fine mate :colgate: I hope that Santa spoiled you rotten  and happy New Year :cheers:




louisuuitt said:


> only a pleasure. Kiwikaas won't be happy to hear that - LOL


Nit sure what you are referring to, it is Xmas and I am a little slow right now  Thanks for the comment :cheers:




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Neat pictures! Merry Christmas!!! :hug:


Thanks sweety, did you get spoiled ? We are having the most incredible weather and I am roasted - ouch ! Happy New year to you and yours mate :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks sweety, did you get spoiled ? We are having the most incredible weather and I am roasted - ouch ! Happy New year to you and yours mate :cheers:


Guilty. :lol: What's about you? Happy New Year too! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Guilty. :lol: What's about you? Happy New Year too! :cheers:


Glad to read that  I am very, very spoiled - bad boys always get spoiled :colgate: ... thanks, let's hope that we get that big contract in 2010 that will make us instant millionaires :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 09 |12*










*[24 DECEMBER 2009] - 23°C THURSDAY, 09:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

[CHRISTMAS SPEND] HITS NEW RECORD WITH MUCH MORE TO COME*







*Shoppers made a record number of electronic transactions on Christmas Eve and retailers are expecting another heavy spend up as the Boxing Day sales continue over the weekend. Paymark, which processes about 70% of all Eftpos payments, said $226 million passed through its machines on Christmas Eve, $10 million more than last year. Shoppers and retailers carried out 4.2 million transactions for the day, with a peak of 131 transactions per second between noon and 1pm - breaking all previous records, Paymark chief executive Simon Tong said. The value for transactions for the month was up just over 4% and the volume was up 6.5%. New Zealanders had so far spent more than $3.5 billion for the month of December. "From our point of view, value had either been down or flat all the way through the winter. October, November was up 1.2%, but it seems to have been influenced by fuel prices. But December seems to have been strong from the get-go," Mr Tong said.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[STOCKING FILLER] - PART 1*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Glad to read that  I am very, very spoiled - bad boys always get spoiled :colgate: ... thanks, let's hope that we get that big contract in 2010 that will make us instant millionaires :cheers:


:lol: I hope so! 2010 should be better year for interior designers like us. Things here are starting to pick up now. 

Great pictures! I really like this neat mirror artwork a lot.


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> :lol: I hope so! 2010 should be better year for interior designers like us. Things here are starting to pick up now.
> 
> Great pictures! I really like this neat mirror artwork a lot.


We will be big stars - our names up in lights come 2011 :drunk: Thanks sweety, that sculpture is awesome, they have two hanging in the lobby - must have cost a fortune, I want one on my patio


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 09 |12*










*[24 DECEMBER 2009] - 23°C THURSDAY, 09:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

AUCKLAND IN SPRINT FOR [COMMONWEALTH GAMES]*







*Auckland is likely to face competition from Gold Coast and Nigerian capital Abuja in a bid for the 2018 Commonwealth Games. A decision will be made in February on whether Auckland will officially join the running, but New Zealand Olympic Committee secretary general Barry Maister said it was already clear who the rivals would be. "It's unlikely at this stage that anyone else would come out of the woodwork," he said. Abuja, which lost the 2014 games to Glasgow, has already announced its intention to bid, while Gold Coast officials are still weighing up their options. Maister said members of a "winnability group", set up within Sport and Recreation New Zealand, had canvassed opinion from key countries on Auckland's chances. The response was positive: "The general feeling we got was New Zealand is a safe pair of hands." A cost-benefit analysis is under way to find out whether hosting would be affordable for Auckland. An earlier report by consultants Events Knowledge Service was favourable, Maister said. "They looked at our existing venues and said Auckland's pretty well set up." Auckland regional councillor Michael Barnett said it was important to maintain the momentum from the Rugby World Cup in 2011. "It's important that we have some other major events, and to me 2018 is just one. Having that continuity is essential." Barnett said Auckland had a good chance of winning the games, but Gold Coast was strong competition. "If they stay in there we might end up with some vote-splitting, and I think there would be some holding of breath," he said. A proposal will go to the Government in early February, and a firm intention to bid will have to be declared in March.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[STOCKING FILLER] - PART 2*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 09 |12*










*[24 DECEMBER 2009] - 23°C THURSDAY, 09:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

[SHOPPERS] KEEP TILLS RINGING*







*Shoppers ignored sunny skies yesterday to spend up large in the Boxing Day sales. Bargain-hunters were queueing outside malls before they opened and those shopping from home were caught in the rush, with complaints The Warehouse website crashed from too much traffic. By 4.30pm, shoppers had spent $77 million in electronic transactions alone, with 77 transactions a second between noon and 1pm, Paymark chief executive Simon Tong said. There were reports of dedicated shoppers camping outside Harvey Norman in Ashburton from 4am, but staff said it was more a case of queues from 7.30am. Thomas Trower from Dick Smiths Electronic Powerhouse at Sylvia Park said the day had been extremely busy - topping the huge number of transactions on Christmas Eve. "We're zooming," said Trower. "We've had more than 1000 customers buying products and the sales figures are looking good." Farmers chief executive Rob McDermott said it had been a fabulous day for the company's 58 stores. Manager of Auckland's Sylvia Park mall Jonathan Douglas said about 70,000 people would have visited the centre's 200-plus stores by close of business yesterday. All 4000 carparks were full and extra security staff, cleaners and customer service staff were working. Westfield's 11 nationwide centres all had a hectic day, said spokeswoman Deb McGhie. It was too soon to know the final sales figures, but Boxing Day was often the biggest trading day for the malls.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[STOCKING FILLER] - PART 3*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 10 |12*










*[24 DECEMBER 2009] - 23°C THURSDAY, 09:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

AUCKLAND'S [ISLAND HOPPER]*







*Auckland's Hauraki Gulf is home to more than 50 beautiful islands, all of which offer something unique to visitors. With crisp fresh air, clear blue waters and unique flora and fauna, no visit to Auckland is complete without a trip out on its world class harbour. With breathtaking beauty spots just begging to be explored, a 360 Harbour Discovery Cruise is the best way to see Auckland Harbour in all its glory. This unique harbour hopping cruise provides you with an opportunity to visit several harbour locations all in one day! Purchase an all day cruise pass, and enjoy unlimited travel for the day; hop on/hop off as many times as you like! Your cruise begins at Downtown Auckland, and from there we set sail towards Auckland's buzzing Viaduct Village; highlights here include Westhaven Marina and a fish eye view of the Auckland Harbour Bridge. Sailing further along to Devonport, your first cruise stop is Torpedo Bay; depart here for North Head and Devonport seaside village. Next stop, the volcanic island of Rangitoto; its unique lava terrain, and magnificent flora and fauna will leave amazed. Your cruise then continues on to Motuihe Island; explore the island’s stunning white sandy beaches, or enjoy a scenic bush walk instead.. The last stop on the cruise is Orakei Wharf; depart here for Kelly Tarltons Antarctic Encounter and Underwater world, and the sunny seaside suburb of Mission Bay. For more information on cruise stops and points of interest, please refer to the Harbour Discovery map.*

*AUCKLAND [HARBOUR CRUISE]
[ISLAND HOPPING] - PART 1*


----------



## eighty4

When you are inside the shop looking out this sign would read 

enif si POO2 

lol as in poo :lol: sorry forgive me i thought it was amusing lol


----------



## Guest

eighty4 said:


> When you are inside the shop looking out this sign would read
> 
> enif si POO2
> 
> lol as in poo :lol: sorry forgive me i thought it was amusing lol


:lol: You have far too much time on your hands - how was your day in the city, it was gr8 seeing you again


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 10 |12*

*[24 DECEMBER 2009] - 23°C THURSDAY, 09:00 Sunny*

AUCKLAND'S [ISLAND HOPPER]

*AUCKLAND [HARBOUR CRUISE]
[ISLAND HOPPING] - PART 2*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 11 |12*










*[25 DECEMBER 2009] - 25°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

[MOBY] IN AUCKLAND*







*Music legend Moby has touched down and is hanging out in Auckland ahead of his New Year's gig. Moby is in the City of Sails until the 29th when he and his crew will fly to Gisborne to help ring in 2010 at the annual Rhythm and Vines festival. The three-day event is into its seventh year, and boasting a bushel of talent including Empire of the Sun, White Rabbits and Major Lazer. Event organiser Hamish Pinkham will not reveal where Moby was staying, but says he is enjoying some downtime ahead of what is sure to be an epic couple of days.*

*AUCKLAND [OMAHA BEACH]
[MERRY, MERRY CHRISTMAS] - PART 1*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

*What more needs to be said?.....
Fantastic pics baby :hug:







*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Beautiful pictures!!! I want that "I <3 NZ" t-shirt!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Simply amazing photos there with excellent views around the coast and beautiful weather. A very Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Andre_idol

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Beautiful pictures!!! I want that "I <3 NZ" t-shirt!


Same here!
And a house near the harbour!! Okay Santa? 

Hope you had a great Christmas SYDNEY!


----------



## Guest

Can anybody spot the nudists in Island Hopping - part 2 ? 




Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> *What more needs to be said?.....
> Fantastic pics baby :hug:​*​




Thanks my honey bunny - IWU :kiss:




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Beautiful pictures!!! I want that "I <3 NZ" t-shirt!


Thanks sweety - pm me your size and address 




Bristol Mike said:


> Simply amazing photos there with excellent views around the coast and beautiful weather. A very Merry Christmas to you!


Thanks Mikey and happy holidays to you mate - was it a white christmas for you ?




Andre_idol said:


> Same here!
> And a house near the harbour!! Okay Santa?
> 
> Hope you had a great Christmas SYDNEY!


PM me your size and address  I would love a weekend home at Omaha Beach and a seaside villa at Devonport ... BLISS ! I had a gr8 Xmas thanks - how as yours ?​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 11 |12*










*[25 DECEMBER 2009] - 25°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

SHOPPING BOOST FOR [TAKAPUNA]*







*An influx of new shops is bringing vibrancy back to Takapuna Beach. Nearly 30 businesses have opened over the last two months and more are coming, says Takapuna Beach Business Association general manager Peter White. "This is an amazing amount of activity and the level of interest augurs well for the future of Takapuna Beach," he says. Among the new businesses are the Sydney-based franchise Sumo Salad, the Jam Organic Cafe, Thai Takapuna restaurant and Florrie McGreals Irish Pub. Mr White says The Department Store on Northcroft St which opened in October was the catalyst to a revitalised Takapuna. "When names such as Karen Walker and Stephen and Lucy Marr invest heavily, as they have done in opening a world-class facility in Takapuna, other entrepreneurs take notice. "The combination of mall and main street means there is something for everyone, with a mix of brand names and market leaders in a variety of retail clusters." Mr White says the North Shore City Council move to give two-hour free parking at the Anzac St and Killarney St carparks will be a big boost for Takapuna.*

*AUCKLAND [OMAHA BEACH]
[MERRY, MERRY CHRISTMAS] - PART 2*


----------



## Bristol Mike

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks Mikey and happy holidays to you mate - was it a white christmas for you ?


Yes it was in the sense that there was a dusting of snow lying but no snow fell which is what makes a typical British white Christmas (it's terribly fussy). To any normal person it was a white Christmas .


----------



## Guest

*AUCKLAND [OMAHA BEACH]
[MERRY, MERRY CHRISTMAS] - PART 3*


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


> Can anybody spot the nudists in Island Hopping - part 2 ?


I don´t know why I´ve searched :lol: but...second pic? 



> PM me your size and address  I would love a weekend home at Omaha Beach and a seaside villa at Devonport ... BLISS ! I had a gr8 Xmas thanks - how as yours ?


Actually I´ll send you a PM, maybe in the next couple of days, but with some questions/curiosities if you don´t mind.
And Santa was pretty generous this year despite the "crisis" 

Do you have any idea of the average price of the houses in the last set?


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Yes it was in the sense that there was a dusting of snow lying but no snow fell which is what makes a typical British white Christmas (it's terribly fussy). To any normal person it was a white Christmas .


Fannytatsic  High on my wish list is a white Christmas - it will be refreshing to not have sun burn on Christmas Day :lol:




Andre_idol said:


> I don´t know why I´ve searched :lol: but...second pic?
> 
> Actually I´ll send you a PM, maybe in the next couple of days, but with some questions/curiosities if you don´t mind.
> And Santa was pretty generous this year despite the "crisis"
> 
> Do you have any idea of the average price of the houses in the last set?


:applause: yes, it is the 2nd pic - well done :colgate: No problem mate, fire away with the questions. I am indeed very happy that you got spoiled, I am sure that you deserve it  The average house price ranges from approx. NZ$ 500 000.00 for a house away from the beach to NZ$ 5 000 000.00 for a house along the coast - I know which one I want  ... do you have a favourite ?


----------



## Guest

*AUCKLAND [PAKIRI BEACH]
[MERRY, MERRY CHRISTMAS]*


----------



## eighty4

SYDNEY said:


> :lol: You have far too much time on your hands - how was your day in the city, it was gr8 seeing you again


Yeah it was a shame we couldnt talk longer. You had loads of shopping bags lol I never buy clothes in nz anymore. I just wait till i go home and buy a load there. So much cheaper 

Let me know when you 2 and jarbury wanna meet up :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks sweety - pm me your size and address


Thanks. I want to wait until I finally get to see New Zealand in person. It would be weird to wear it and people would see it then come to me and asked me questions about New Zealand that I never been to before. Know what I mean? Thanks anyway. :cheers:


----------



## jone_1

These all places are really very good to see and very hot as well.
Their are so many places so you never get bored so i am also thinking
of going their and make a trip...!

Thanks
Jone


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


> The average house price ranges from approx. NZ$ 500 000.00 for a house away from the beach to NZ$ 5 000 000.00 for a house along the coast - I know which one I want  ... do you have a favourite ?


It´s hard to pick a favourite because I´m a fan of this modern/futuristic/maybe weird for some architecture. But I want one with a balcony facing the sea...A good place to read and a good place to be in my opening party of my very expensive kiwi home! You´re obviously invited :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts

I do love the residential buildings. :cheers:

Auckland has an amazingly diverse architecture. Beach culture and lifestyle can be very appealing, I doubt I'd adapt to it on a daily basis though. How is weather throughout the year in NZ?


----------



## Guest

eighty4 said:


> Yeah it was a shame we couldnt talk longer. You had loads of shopping bags lol I never buy clothes in nz anymore. I just wait till i go home and buy a load there. So much cheaper
> 
> Let me know when you 2 and jarbury wanna meet up :cheers:


Yeah it was a shame, places to go, people to see - no rest for a social butterfly  .... the boxing day sales were gr8 ... some things were less 70% :drunk: .... I will let you know soon as  Happy New Year :cheers:




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Thanks. I want to wait until I finally get to see New Zealand in person. It would be weird to wear it and people would see it then come to me and asked me questions about New Zealand that I never been to before. Know what I mean? Thanks anyway. :cheers:


Okee dokee, I understand  Happy New Year sweet pea :cheers:




jone_1 said:


> These all places are really very good to see and very hot as well.
> Their are so many places so you never get bored so i am also thinking
> of going their and make a trip...!
> 
> Thanks
> Jone


You are most welcome mate, let's hope that you get here soon enough and that you enjoy it :cheers:




Andre_idol said:


> It´s hard to pick a favourite because I´m a fan of this modern/futuristic/maybe weird for some architecture. But I want one with a balcony facing the sea...A good place to read and a good place to be in my opening party of my very expensive kiwi home! You´re obviously invited :cheers:


Champagne, champagne for everyone  Chilling in a lovely hammock with views over the ocean, seagulls screeching in the background and a light breeze blowing over your hot glistening skin :lol: I should write books  Happy New Year mate :cheers:




PortoNuts said:


> I do love the residential buildings. :cheers:
> 
> Auckland has an amazingly diverse architecture. Beach culture and lifestyle can be very appealing, I doubt I'd adapt to it on a daily basis though. How is weather throughout the year in NZ?


It is extremely diverse - something for all tastes  NZ weather is very diverse as well .... this might help:
http://www.niwa.co.nz/education-and-training/schools/resources/climate/overview

Happy New year to you and yours :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*COUNTDOWN FOR THE WORLD'S FIRST MAJOR CITY TO RING IN 2010 | 1 HOUR * 

God forbid we steal the thunder from the United States of Australia (ignorance reigns supreme) but the fact remains that Auckland is 496.3 kilometres (308.4 mi) west of the International Date Line and thus is the first major city to see the beginning of the new year, however it is Kiritimati, Republic of Kiribati that is the first "city" in the world to see the first sun rise for the year. The 328m tall Sky Tower becomes a beacon for everyone celebrating the New Year, and when midnight strikes, all of Auckland will look towards the Tower to ring in 2010 with a spectacular display of pyrotechnics.​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^ Line the drinks up :drunk:


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> *COUNTDOWN FOR THE WORLD'S FIRST MAJOR CITY TO RING IN 2010 | 2 HOURS *
> 
> God forbid we steal the thunder from the United States of Australia (ignorance reigns supreme) but the fact remains that Auckland is 496.3 kilometres (308.4 mi) west of the International Date Line and thus is the first major city to see the beginning of the new year, however it is Kiritimati, Republic of Kiribati that is the first "city" in the world to see the first sun rise for the year. The 328m tall Sky Tower becomes a beacon for everyone celebrating the New Year, and when midnight strikes, all of Auckland will look towards the Tower to ring in 2010 with a spectacular display of pyrotechnics.​


2 Hours from now? Happy New Year SYDNEY :cheers:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> 2 Hours from now? Happy New Year SYDNEY :cheers:


Thanks sweety ... All the best to you ....


----------



## Guest

*HAPPY NEW YEAR ... WITH LOVE FROM THE YOUNGEST COUNTRY ON EARTH ... NEW ZEALAND *

AUCKLAND .... THE FIRST MAJOR CITY TO SEE IN THE NEW YEAR


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!

:dance:


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!


Thanks mate, just surfaced ... crawled into bed at 10 in the morning on the 1st and 24 hours later I am still feeling uke: .... not a good start to a new year :lol: All the best to you and yours


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Sorry to hear that. Get well soon!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Nice pictures. Auckland always reminds me of Sydney.

Happy New Year from the United States of Australia :lol:


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Sorry to hear that. Get well soon!


Thanks sweety - feeling better already, all I needed was a greasy breakfast 




Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Nice pictures. Auckland always reminds me of Sydney.
> 
> Happy New Year from the United States of Australia :lol:


Thanks :hug: (maybe Auckland will be another Sydney in the year 2100 ... LOL) for now it will be a teeny weeny Sydney  Happy New Year to you and I guess that I won't be hearing the end of that "line" ... I deserve it


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 12 |12*










*[26 DECEMBER 2009] - 25°C SATURDAY, 18:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

[SUPER CITY] CONTESTANT PREPARES FOR BUSY YEAR*







*Auckland City Mayor John Banks plans to spend time at home with family these holidays before "getting out and about to enjoy the many events that Auckland celebrates over the summer". "Top of my list will be ... the Auckland [Anniversary] Day regatta, the classic car show at Kumeu, the surfing championships at Piha, and the Waiheke Wine and Food Festival," he said. He also wants to catch up on "a pile of reading", including reports about the London Plan (the long-term development plan for London), and London Mayor Boris Johnson's economic development strategy. "[They] may have some useful lessons for Auckland," said Mr Banks. Auckland history, which he calls his "great passion", will also feature heavily on his reading list. "I'm looking forward to reading Bee Dawson's lavishly illustrated history of Hobsonville; Urban Village: The Story of Ponsonby, Freemans Bay and St Marys Bay; and Nga Tama Toa, the history of the Maori Battalion from 1939 to '45." Mr Banks said 2010 would be "the most exciting year of my life" as he looked forward to contesting the mayoral election for the new Auckland Super City in October.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURBIA]
[ACHILLE'S POINT] - PART 1*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 12 |12*










*[26 DECEMBER 2009] - 25°C SATURDAY, 18:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

AUCKLAND GIRL PICKED FOR [AMERICA'S NEXT TOP MODEL]*







*An Auckland teenage model is destined for international fame after being recruited to appear on the next series of America's Next Top Model. Stevie Kemp, 16, has recently been contracted to join Cycle 15 of the top-rating reality TV show, according to a family member. It is not clear what her role will be on the show, but filming is not likely to begin until later this year - Cycle 14 recently finished filming in New Zealand. Kemp is signed with 62 Models & Talent - the agency run by New Zealand's Next Top Model host Sara Tetro. One website also states she is signed to Ford Models in New York, although her profile does not appear on the agency's website. America's Next Top Model host Tyra Banks has been in New Zealand with other members of the show to film the final episodes for Cycle 14. Banks was seen dining around Auckland with the show's photographer Nigel Barker, and new judge Andre Leon Talley, editor-at-large for Vogue magazine. While in the country, Banks also hosted the B.I.O Diversity Summit - standing for Beauty Inside & Out - at Northcote's The Wharf venue, attended by a number of local media representatives and celebrities.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURBIA]
[ACHILLE'S POINT] - PART 2*


----------



## Andre_idol

That suburbias are fantastic! :bow: And a girl with 16 on America´s Next Top Model... :nuts:

Saw some images of the fireworks over there...be honest...there´s nothing like Sydney in fireworks right? 
Not the best because over here we own the title for best fireworks...it´s on the Guiness book! :lol:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> That suburbias are fantastic! :bow: And a girl with 16 on America´s Next Top Model... :nuts:
> 
> Saw some images of the fireworks over there...be honest...there´s nothing like Sydney in fireworks right?
> Not the best because over here we own the title for best fireworks...it´s on the Guiness book! :lol:


Thank you :colgate: Let's hope that she does well for herself :cheers: Auckland's fireworks are a misery to be honest - you will understand why when you meet our mayor - the grinch who stole Christmas - a real conservative, repressed scrooge ..... I hope that he is history by the of this year :drunk: 

Thanks for the comment


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 |01*










*[02 JANUARY 2010] - 24°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+INFRASTRUCTURE]

[SMART TICKETS] FOR AUCKLAND PUBLIC TRANSPORT*







*A state-of-the-art ticketing system will soon be just the ticket for North Shore commuters. The Auckland Regional Transport Authority, the Auckland Regional Council and the New Zealand Transport Agency have signed a $47 million contract with the Thales group to deliver a "super transport ticket for Auckland". The authority’s chairman Rabin Rabindran says it will be New Zealand’s first integrated smart card system boasting superior, state-of-the-art technology. Thales will be teaming up with Hong Kong’s Octopus to set up the contact-less smart card payment system. "This is history in the making for Auckland and New Zealand," says Mr Rabindran. "After a long and often challenging process, ARTA is at the gate and very happy to be signing the contract for the supply of a superior, multi modal transport ticket which forms the basis for a core central ticketing system for New Zealand." Regional council chairman Mike Lee says integrated ticketing is fundamental to Auckland’s public transport jigsaw. "It will enable a quantum leap forward for Auckland public transport patronage," he says. "Seamless movement between trains, buses and ferries using a smart card will make public transport much more attractive." Mr Rabindran says while the initial project cost was estimated at $135m, it has come in at $47 million. "This is an investment in Auckland’s future. Auckland will receive a proven, mature, multi-modal and multi-operator system leveraging some of the best fare collection systems already in operation including those in Hong Kong, The Netherlands and Dubai."*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURBIA]
[THE CHANGING FACE OF SOUTH AUCKLAND]*


----------



## eighty4

Very nice pics. Where is the lighthouse? Might have to check that out

I saw some gorgeous houses near karaka a few days ago. It looks very nice down there but it feels very isolated. If there were regular busses and lots of local shops and stuff it would be a lot better.


----------



## Guest

eighty4 said:


> Very nice pics. Where is the lighthouse? Might have to check that out
> 
> I saw some gorgeous houses near karaka a few days ago. It looks very nice down there but it feels very isolated. If there were regular busses and lots of local shops and stuff it would be a lot better.


Thanks sweety  The lighthouse is at Manukau Heads - just past the little village of Waiuku (a village with gr8 potential, very cute) .. well worth the scenic drive  Where is Karaka ? let me look it up ..... oh that is where I took the pics above  .... once the town centre is built it will be more convenient to live there but still way to suburban for street urchins like us :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 |01*










*[03 JANUARY 2010] - 26°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

NEW [TENNIS CENTRE] WILL BRING LUXURY TO BIG EVENTS*







*A $25 million tennis complex with a rooftop swimming pool, a lounge and a dining area from which spectators will be able to watch the court action will replace Auckland's ASB Tennis Centre. The deal to build the multi-level venue was confirmed yesterday. The complex will have spa and sauna rooms, three swimming pools and a hair and beauty salon. The final stage of the project will include a $7 million sliding roof. It is tipped to become a major drawcard for international tennis stars, and is expected to boost the number of players in Auckland. This week's ASB Classic women's tournament and the men's Heineken Open next week will be the last tennis events in the present centre, built in the mid-1980s. The NZ beach volleyball open, from January 19, will be the venue's last sporting fixture. The new centre will be developed by Next Generation Clubs, which has four similar venues in Australia. Speaking an hour after receiving the go-ahead yesterday, Mr Chester said he was ecstatic the plan had been confirmed. Building would begin in March, and the new centre would be ready for next year's tournaments. It would not be fully completed, but would be ready for the tournaments, needing only some finishing touches, he said. "It sets up Tennis Auckland for many, many years to come. It's a world-class facility." Next Generation Clubs describes the venue as a "home away from home" that would also have "the most comprehensive gym in New Zealand with $2 million state-of-the-art cardiovascular and weights equipment". "It's not just a building," Mr Chester said. "It's stunning ... tennis in New Zealand has not seen anything like this before." The ASB Classic and Heineken Open were renowned internationally for their friendly atmosphere where players and international officials could mingle with spectators and that too would be retained, Mr Chester said. "We don't lose that intimacy - that's been paramount from day one." The new centre would have about 400 more seats than the present building, taking seating to about 3600.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURBIA]
[ALBANY] - PART 1*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Beautiful  Albany is going to be great when it is all developed.


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Beautiful  Albany is going to be great when it is all developed.


It is going to be a very busy year for Auckland and I am hoping that we enter another boom cycle sooner rather than later :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 |01*










*[03 JANUARY 2010] - 26°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

NEW [MANUKAU TRAIN STATION] ON TRACK*







*A new road is being built to service commuters expected to flock to Manukau city's new transport interchange, business hub and education centre. Manukau Station Rd is being built next to the Manukau Station site where several major infrastructure projects are in different stages of development. They include the Manukau Station, rail link and bus interchange, stage one of Manukau Institute of Technology's planned three-hectare tertiary campus and the SH20-SH1 Manukau Extension. The new station, rail link and bus interchange are scheduled to open in the first half of 2011, MIT's campus is expected to be ready for students at the start of the 2012 academic year and the motorway extension is scheduled to open in three stages with the final stage open in August next year. Manukau City Council also recently announced plans for a 600-space carpark building and hotel-commercial development on the corner of Davies and Ronwood avenues. Manukau transport portfolio leader David Collings says the new road will play a critical role to the movement of people in the city centre. "It will make it easier for people to move around by providing access to MIT, commercial establishments, the rail station and bus interchange. "It will be good for the 600,000 or so passengers who will use the rail station and about 1.2 million people who are expected to transit at the bus station yearly," Mr Collings says. The new four-lane road is being built as an extension of Wiri Station Rd. It creates a new intersection with Davies Ave and extends all the way to Lambie Drive, providing access to and from the new motorway via on and off ramps on Lambie Drive. Once complete the section of Wiri Station Rd from Great South Rd - across Davies Ave and past Manukau Station - to Lambie Drive will be renamed Manukau Station Rd. The section of Wiri Station Rd from the intersection of Davies Ave and Manukau Station Rd to Roscommon Rd will retain its name and street numbers. The new intersection of Davies Ave, Wiri Station Rd and Manukau Station Rd will have traffic signals and the section of the road outside the police station will also be realigned. Manukau Station Rd is being built by New Zealand Transport Agency as part of the $210 million SH20-SH1 Manukau Extension project. It will provide access to Manukau Station and MIT campus via a bridge that will be built over the rail line. There is also a proposal to extend Putney Way across Davies Ave into a cul-de-sac to provide access to the new MIT campus and Hayman Park.*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURBIA]
[ALBANY] - PART 2*


----------



## ashton

^ My God, that place looks amazing.....


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Wow! I seriously can see myself living there if I have to leave USA for good!


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ My God, that place looks amazing.....


Thanks :colgate: it is a future growth node and will be much better once everything is developed - let's hope that it happens soon :cheers


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Wow! I seriously can see myself living there if I have to leave USA for good!


:lol: NZ has just been voted 5th best country to live in by Americans ... I will post the article later - 4 of my favourite countries made it into the top 5, I must have good taste


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> :lol: NZ has just been voted 5th best country to live in by Americans ... I will post the article later - 4 of my favourite countries made it into the top 5, I must have good taste


Oh yeah! I remember you showed that article to us on this thread a while ago. What is your other three favorite countries?


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Oh yeah! I remember you showed that article to us on this thread a while ago. What is your other three favorite countries?


That must have been something else, this is a recent survey (my favourites in red) ........

*NEW ZEALAND RATED IN TOP 5 COUNTRIES TO LIVE:*

New Zealand is the fifth-best country to live in, according to an index run by magazine International Living. That's up four places from ninth last year, when the magazine described the country as an Antipodean outpost, "stunning" but with "drawbacks" such as being 12 hours from the United States and the difficulty with immigrating here. The American index is pitched at those who are retiring or want to migrate. It ranks 194 countries which offer the best quality of life, considering cost of living, culture and leisure, economy, environment, freedom, health, infrastructure, safety and risk, and climate.

This year, the survey raved about "pristine landscapes", the Auckland waterfront and Southern Alps - calling Godzone the type of place younger migrants could relocate to and raise a family. Positive, too, it said, are rebounding property prices. The magazine then cut and pasted from Immigration New Zealand's website other reasons why the country deserves to be in the top 10."In many ways it's not what we have that's important to our quality of life - it's what we don't have. We don't have high crime rates, our police don't carry guns and instances of corruption are virtually unheard of. We don't have abject poverty or hunger and we don't have the pollution, congestion, health issues and cramped city living that we see elsewhere."

Australia improved from fifth overall in 2009 to second, on the back of the way its economy weathered the global financial crisis. Despite "it's tiresome bureaucracy and high taxes", France, for the fifth year running, was ranked first. Outweighing those factors were the world's best health-care system. Staff writers also waxed lyrical about the difficulties of measuring a country's "heart and soul". "But it's impossible to enumerate the joy of lingering for hours over dinner and a bottle of red wine in a Parisian brasserie. Or strolling beside the Seine on a spring morning, poking through the book vendors' wares. Or buying buttery croissants in bohemian Montmartre...

*TOP TEN*

1. France
2. Australia
3. Switzerland
4. Germany
5. New Zealand
6. Luxembourg
7. United States
8. Belgium
9. Canada
10. Italy


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ That is new information but very interesting though. I am surprised to hear that France is number one though. I also surprised that Canada and Netherlands didn't rank top five countries to live in.


----------



## Andre_idol

France #1?? O(h)kay......Like...they know France is not only Paris (which is absolutely fantastic) right? Or french guys made that?  

Albany :bow: How to make A LOT of grey look amazing!


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ That is new information but very interesting though. I am surprised to hear that France is number one though. I also surprised that Canada and Netherlands didn't rank top five countries to live in.


I am just as surprised that france is #1, I always thought that Americans have a distinct disliking of the French .... one is never too old to learn new things  If I could speak French I would be living in France :cheers:




Andre_idol said:


> France #1?? O(h)kay......Like...they know France is not only Paris (which is absolutely fantastic) right? Or french guys made that?
> 
> Albany :bow: How to make A LOT of grey look amazing!


Yup, as stated in my reply above, it is quite strange  They have done a marvelous job indeed and if the economic crises didn't come along there would be 3 tall skyscrapers there by now  bugger !


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> I am just as surprised that france is #1, I always thought that Americans have a distinct disliking of the French .... one is never too old to learn new things  If I could speak French I would be living in France :cheers:


That is not always true. Many Americans I know love France. I also heard from some Americans had bad experiences with some French when they went there. Most of them said that some French are very rude and have hateful attitudes toward to Americans. But almost all of them said they love everything about France beside rude French. I haven't been to France before and always want to go there. I'd love to learn French but good thing American Sign Language(ASL) (my first language) is came from French so they uses French Sign Language which is much similar to ASL. I still want to learn how to write and read in French.


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> That is not always true. Many Americans I know love France. I also heard from some Americans had bad experiences with some French when they went there. Most of them said that some French are very rude and have hateful attitudes toward to Americans. But almost all of them said they love everything about France beside rude French. I haven't been to France before and always want to go there. I'd love to learn French but good thing American Sign Language(ASL) (my first language) is came from French so they uses French Sign Language which is much similar to ASL. I still want to learn how to write and read in French.


Pleased to hear that :colgate: the media seem to make a mountain out of a mole hill  I have been to France many times and have only found the Parisians to be rude, the rest of France is far more chilled and friendly, especially in the South - what I wouldn't give to live in Antibes and rub shoulders with the rich and famous  You should go to France before you come downunder, I am willing to bet that you will love it heart and soul :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03 |01*










*[09 JANUARY 2010] - 21°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

[PRINCE WILLIAM]+ [HILLARY CLINTON] TO VISIT AUCKLAND*







*Prince William will get a close look at the redevelopment of Eden Park and be briefed on Rugby World Cup plans when he visits this month. The Prime Minister released details of the visit on Monday. The Prince will arrive in Auckland on Sunday the 17th of January. As well as visiting Eden Park, he'll go sailing on the Waitemata Harbour on the America's Cup yacht NZL40 and enjoy a hangi at Government House. The next day he'll represent the Queen at the opening of the new Supreme Court building in Wellington, lay a wreath at the National War Memorial and enjoy a barbecue hosted by the Prime Minister at Premier House. The public will have a chance to see Prince William when he does a walkabout after the Supreme Court opening.

US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton's visit to New Zealand this month will strengthen relations between the two countries, says Foreign Minister Murray McCully. Discussions would tackle international and regional developments, as well as improving the security relationship between the two countries, he said. "We've got some big items on the agenda of course, including the Trans-Pacific Partnership agreement, which has got major trade implications for New Zealand." The US signalled in November it was ready for negotiations on expanding the regional trade agreement, which currently includes New Zealand and three other Pacific nations. Mrs Clinton also plans to meet veterans from New Zealand and Australia at the Auckland War Memorial Museum.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[OASIS] - PART 1*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Love this angle :hug:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Pleased to hear that :colgate: the media seem to make a mountain out of a mole hill  I have been to France many times and have only found the Parisians to be rude, the rest of France is far more chilled and friendly, especially in the South - what I wouldn't give to live in Antibes and rub shoulders with the rich and famous  You should go to France before you come downunder, I am willing to bet that you will love it heart and soul :cheers:


Yeah. Media tends to exaggerate just to scare people. Unfortunately, many people seen like they believe that without thinking twice about it. I know that I will enjoy France a lot when I have an opportunity to go there and check it out. Rude people are everywhere and I deal with worst people in the past but I don't let them to get me down. However, I possibly will find myself enjoying architecture and food in France more than anything! :lol:

Awesome shots!:cheers:


----------



## Shezan

so interesting..


----------



## Justme

Andre_idol said:


> France #1?? O(h)kay......Like...they know France is not only Paris (which is absolutely fantastic) right? Or french guys made that?


I would imagine they are thinking more in the broad sense than just Paris. I love Paris but also so much of the rest of the country. Absolutely loved Britteny, the Riveria and the area around Strasbourg. Right down to the tiny villages which have so much character.

These lists are always interesting but also perplexing. Luxembourg? I mean a lovely place, but incredibly small. No big deal these days as it's in the European Union, and being bordered by France, Germany and Belgium (with the Netherlands only a stone throw away as well), it's not so much an issue as a good deal of the work force lives in the bordering countries and commute each day, pretty much like a metropolitan area. But how many Americans know this, or anything else about Luxembourg? 

I mean, I have a good friend who works there, though as mentioned above, he actually lives in Trier in Germany. And despite our many discussions about the city even I don't know a terrible amount about the place.

I would be interested if any of you guys in NZ can list 5 things you know about Luxembourg, and NZ'ers are probably better globally aware than Americans in general ;O)

My point being, if Luxembourg is listed as number 6, how much can we trust that list ;O)


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, great photos once again...  also nice view of the city:


>


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Love this angle :hug:


Thanks bebe :colgate:




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Yeah. Media tends to exaggerate just to scare people. Unfortunately, many people seen like they believe that without thinking twice about it. I know that I will enjoy France a lot when I have an opportunity to go there and check it out. Rude people are everywhere and I deal with worst people in the past but I don't let them to get me down. However, I possibly will find myself enjoying architecture and food in France more than anything! :lol:
> 
> Awesome shots!:cheers:


You will LOVE it .... everything about the country is fannytastic :colgate: ... my ex partner was a multi millionaire and we sailed all along the French coast in his yacht ..... I didn't want to leave  Thanks for the compliment mate :cheers:




Shezan said:


> so interesting..


I hope so - I wouldn't want to bore you now 




Justme said:


> I would imagine they are thinking more in the broad sense than just Paris. I love Paris but also so much of the rest of the country. Absolutely loved Britteny, the Riveria and the area around Strasbourg. Right down to the tiny villages which have so much character.
> 
> These lists are always interesting but also perplexing. Luxembourg? I mean a lovely place, but incredibly small. No big deal these days as it's in the European Union, and being bordered by France, Germany and Belgium (with the Netherlands only a stone throw away as well), it's not so much an issue as a good deal of the work force lives in the bordering countries and commute each day, pretty much like a metropolitan area. But how many Americans know this, or anything else about Luxembourg?
> 
> I mean, I have a good friend who works there, though as mentioned above, he actually lives in Trier in Germany. And despite our many discussions about the city even I don't know a terrible amount about the place.
> 
> I would be interested if any of you guys in NZ can list 5 things you know about Luxembourg, and NZ'ers are probably better globally aware than Americans in general ;O)
> 
> My point being, if Luxembourg is listed as number 6, how much can we trust that list ;O)


I flew into luxembourg many years ago but didn't hang around for too long, I had to catch a train from there to Paris - the little that I saw looked stunning. I know that it is very small and very wealthy - that is what appeals to many people. I for one am always attracted to smaller cities/towns but they have to be wealthy towns and must have a great setting that offers a fantastic lifestyle (like Queenstown in NZ) .... 

Luxembourg has the additional bonus of being well connected to the rest of Europe so you get the best of everything - I can see why it rates so highly. It is probably also very stable, clean and safe .... criteria that is very important to people like me (something that is becoming a rare commodity).

Also, countries that don't get over exposed are the best kept secrets 




christos-greece said:


> Lovely, great photos once again...  also nice view of the city:


Thanks Christos, that is very kind of you mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03 |01*










*[09 JANUARY 2010] - 21°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

AUCKLAND WANTS TO BE THE NEXT ["HOLLYWOOD"]*







*Auckland wants to take on Wellington as the film-making capital of New Zealand. A big screen version of the 1960s cartoon Yogi Bear is currently being filmed in Auckland, and it has given the city's leaders some big ideas. The new Yogi Bear film is being filmed in live action 3D, with Yogi and Booboo to be superimposed as cartoons, voiced by Dan Aykroyd and Justin Timberlake. The American filmmakers scouted several Southern Hemisphere cities before settling on Auckland. "We've also got easy access to pine forests and we've built Jellystone Park at nearby Woodhill Forest," says the film's director Eric Brevig. On Monday, though, they were at the Town Hall. Mayor John Banks happily gave up his offices. "We're going for it because it's about keeping Auckland talent in Auckland and not shifting them to Los Angeles," says Banks. Many of the 200-odd cast and crew members are locals. The council has had to block-off sections of road and find alternative parking for local residents. But it says the money this film is bringing to the region is well worth the disruption. "Between 40 to 50 million US dollars for this film. That's a lot of money, it's a big business." The council's now introducing a film-friendly policy, allowing filmmaking in Auckland with a simple permit instead of resource consent. "We're hoping to out-gun Melbourne and Sydney as a location," says Banks.*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[OASIS] - PART 2*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Albert Park is a beautiful Oasis indeed  :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Albert Park is a beautiful Oasis indeed  :kiss:


If only trees could talk  :kiss:


----------



## Snorky33

Hello Sydney are you a professional freelance photographer? or is this just a hobby of yours? wow all your past photos over these months are very good indeed, assume you must work in the media or some magazine at least?


----------



## Guest

Snorky33 said:


> Hello Sydney are you a professional freelance photographer? or is this just a hobby of yours? wow all your past photos over these months are very good indeed, assume you must work in the media or some magazine at least?


Hi Snorky33 :colgate: No I am not a professional photographer, I just do it for fun  I am a Designer who loves everything about design which is probably evident in the photographs  Thanks for the great compliment mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03 |01*










*[09 JANUARY 2010] - 21°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENTS]

[BIG DAY OUT 2010]*







*On Saturday Jan 23 2010, the tireless Big Day Out team, an army of workers and a 747 full of musical gods, goddesses and misfits from around the world will deliver the 100th Big Day Out A milestone rarely achieved by any festival in the world. Most importantly it has and will continue to deliver the ultimate platform for Australian and NZ artists to play to massive crowds alongside some of the most important acts in the world to the best audience in the world such as:

Muse, Kasabian, Lily Allen, Jet, The Decemberists, Groove Armada, Rise Against, The Mars Volta, Devendra Banhart, Peaches, Calvin Harris, Fear Factory, Dizzee Rascal, Ladyhawke, Mastodon, Passion Pit, Girl Talk, Sasha, The Horrors, dead prez, The Temper Trap, Powderfinger, The Veils, Eskimo Joe, Karnivool, Kora, Minuit, Dimmer, The Checks, Gin Wigmore, Deja Voodoo, Midnight Youth, Head Like a Hole, James Duncan, PNC, Kidz in Space, Cairo Knife Fight, Mountaineater, True Lovers, Lord Of Tigers and Simian Mobile Disco (DJ Set)*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[OASIS] - PART 3*


----------



## Andre_idol

I´d say you´re learning some tricks with Mr Kiwi  Fantastic shots 

Big Day Out with great names as usual...starting with my favourites Muse


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing scenes, photos from Auckland once again


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> I´d say you´re learning some tricks with Mr Kiwi  Fantastic shots
> 
> Big Day Out with great names as usual...starting with my favourites Muse


:lol: He learns tricks from me - we often spit the same pic and then argue who gets to keep it  Muse is gr8 and it should prove to be a fun day out  Thanks fro the fabulous compliment mate :cheers: 




christos-greece said:


> Amazing scenes, photos from Auckland once again


Thanks Christos, I hope that you are busy taking pics of your gr8 city


----------



## Quall

Christ this city is hot. :drool:

Fab shots :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

@SYDNEY: Actually i have many photos almost all ready to post (about Athens of course)


----------



## Guest

Quall said:


> Christ this city is hot. :drool:
> 
> Fab shots :cheers:


Thanks :colgate:




christos-greece said:


> @SYDNEY: Actually i have many photos almost all ready to post (about Athens of course)


Just viewed them and left a comment for you


----------



## Diego_GDL.

Auckland is one of my favorites cities of the world. 
it looks like a very green, clean, cool city to visit and have fun.
Greetings from Guadalajara, Mexico.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 |01*










*[10 JANUARY 2010] - 23°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

SHARED SPACE PROPOSED FOR [LORNE STREET]*







*An exciting new design proposed for the second stage of the Lorne Street upgrade is set to transform the busy area into a creative, high quality environment. The draft design, which covers sections of Lorne Street outside the City Central Library and outside Senior College, as well as Rutland Street, is out for public consultation from 18 January to 8 February 2010. Located in the heart of the Aotea Quarter, the city’s cultural hub, the design sees the area transformed into a people-centred, vibrant public place. The design proposes shared space in the section of Lorne Street outside the library. With the removal of kerbing and introduction of paving across the full width of the street, shared space will make the area more pedestrian friendly and provide opportunities and space for outdoor dining, and a variety of other outdoor events and activities, whilst still maintaining vehicle access. “By creating a flexible-use space, the area will be able to be enjoyed by the public both day and night and will be a great location for the creative community to showcase their talent,” says Cr Moyle. The area will feature a number of light boxes, which will exhibit works of art as part of a citywide outdoor public art gallery. The design also proposes projecting images onto the back wall of the St James Theatre, opposite the library. The creative use of this space could include open-air cinema, poetry, text and artwork projection. When complete, the upgrade will provide a more attractive and sustainable urban environment with high quality paving, modern street furniture and new outdoor seating, vegetation, lighting and artwork.*


*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[PARNELL | CREATIVE QUARTER] - PART 1*


----------



## Guest

Diego_GDL. said:


> Auckland is one of my favorites cities of the world.
> it looks like a very green, clean, cool city to visit and have fun.
> Greetings from Guadalajara, Mexico.


I am happy to hear that, thank you :colgate: yes it is very clean, well maintained, green and a gr8 place to live. It all depends what you like to do but I wouldn't spend too much time in Auckland when on holiday - it is mainly a business centre with a lot of outdoor activities. 

South Island is the place to be if you come for a vacation in New Zealand. 

Thanks for the gr8 comment, long live Mexico and may it prosper :cheers:


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Bravo :applause: :kiss:


----------



## DWest

nice city and it has its share of colonial houses/buildings.


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> Just viewed them and left a comment for you


Thank you  btw, those new are very nice too


----------



## Guest

DWest said:


> nice city and it has its share of colonial houses/buildings.


Thanks mate, now if only they were more affordable 




christos-greece said:


> Thank you  btw, those new are very nice too


You are most welcome and thanks mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 |01*










*[10 JANUARY 2010] - 23°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

STREET [CLUTTER] A THING OF THE PAST*







*Auckland city streets and public spaces are set for a tidy-up, thanks to a recent Auckland City Council City Development Committee decision to remove excessive signage, poles and other unnecessary street equipment. "This will not only improve pedestrian safety, but create more open, attractive and functional public spaces," says Deputy Mayor David Hay. He adds, "Tidying up redundant clutter will also benefit local businesses by freeing up public spaces to cater for a wide variety of street activities, such as shopping and events." The council expects this initiative will save ratepayers significant money on ongoing implementation and upkeep of such signs and poles. Auckland City Council is following in the footsteps of the United Kingdom, which has seen a "Save our Streets" campaign led by English Heritage since 2005. This campaign highlighted that 70 per cent of street clutter was unnecessary or duplicated and, as a result, many British cities have since instigated clutter-busting initiatives. A signage review of the city is now under way and work to remove unnecessary street clutter will begin later in the year.*


*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[PARNELL | CREATIVE QUARTER] - PART 2*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 |01*










*[10 JANUARY 2010] - 23°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

BONDI [TRAM] FOR AUCKLAND*







*A little piece of Bondi Beach has arrived in Auckland and it will soon be making tracks near Western Springs. Auckland's Museum of Transport and Technology, Motat, has just received an historic tram from Bondi in Sydney which should be up and running by the end of the month. The 76-year-old tram is one of 120 built and is thought to be the first electric Sydney tram in New Zealand. Before being restored in the 1980s, the tram was used during the 1960s for accommodation at a tobacco farm in Ashford, northern New South Wales. The tram was also touched up before Melbourne's Moomba Festival in 2001 and was used for an enthusiasts' tour the in 2003. The Bondi tram features seats recovered from the 1956 Sydney ferry Kooleen and the side-loading feature will help deal with summer crowds visiting Auckland Zoo, Motat and Western Springs. The museum now has nine operational trams - which includes three from Melbourne, the latest addition from Sydney and the remainder from Auckland and Wellington. "Our numbers are increasing every year and the trams are very popular with visitors. Motat trams carried 170,000 passengers in the past 12 months. Workers are also busy refurbishing a Wellington double-decker tram that should be operational by March. "The tramway has become more and more popular. We're not a stuffy old museum - our displays are always changing," says Mr Zeff.*


*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[PARNELL | CREATIVE QUARTER] - PART 3*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

:drool: The mink and manure set  :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> :drool: The mink and manure set  :kiss:


:lol: Definitely more mink than manure  :kiss:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 |01*










*[10 JANUARY 2010] - 23°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

TRAINS ROLL INTO THE NEW [NEWMARKET TRAIN STATION]*







*Newmarket's new railway station will receive its first trains this morning. Newmarket Business Association chief executive Cameron Brewer intends being on the first train to pull in there from Britomart at 5.30am today and has offered to pay the $1.40c fare for others who may wish to join him. “This is a historic opportunity for any self-respecting trainspotter. Maybe not as exciting as the first train into Britomart in 2003 but a very close second,” says the chief executive of the Newmarket Business Association, Cameron Brewer. “The station has been a long time coming. We advocated for an upgrade five years ago and we’ve had two years of construction. But it has been well worth the wait. “Newmarket now has a truly world-class 21st century station. We couldn't be happier. “With the new station we can now really start promoting rail as a viable transport option for employees and visitors alike. For the likes of tourists staying in the CBD, getting to Newmarket’s shops will be a whole lot more attractive and easier.” After Britomart, Newmarket is Auckland’s second busiest rail station. Around 3,500 people catch the train to or from Newmarket on a daily basis. By 2016, with electric trains in place, it is predicted that 17,000 people a day will use it.*


*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[PARNELL | CREATIVE QUARTER] - PART 4*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Beautiful pictures as usual!  One of my friends just went to Auckland and stayed there for around a week... She told me that she LOVES Auckland and reminds her a lot of Seattle in many ways.


----------



## Snorky33

kay:Auckland is without doubt one of most beautiful cities in the world, great photos as usaul thank you Sydney:yes:...wouldn't mind your job, what's the pay like? Yeah guess it does resemble Seattle in a way, maybe a cross between Seattle and San Francisco:yes:...that city sure does have a lot of variety all right, right now being Summer:cheers2: there must be so much to see and do...it's a very outdoorsy city


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Beautiful pictures as usual!  One of my friends just went to Auckland and stayed there for around a week... She told me that she LOVES Auckland and reminds her a lot of Seattle in many ways.


Thanks sweety :cheers: you should have told me, I would have entertained her  I am glad that she enjoyed it .... what did she find similar ?




Snorky33 said:


> kay:Auckland is without doubt one of most beautiful cities in the world, great photos as usaul thank you Sydney:yes:...wouldn't mind your job, what's the pay like? Yeah guess it does resemble Seattle in a way, maybe a cross between Seattle and San Francisco:yes:...that city sure does have a lot of variety all right, right now being Summer:cheers2: there must be so much to see and do...it's a very outdoorsy city


Thanks Snorky, that is very kind of you  A job where you can be creative is always fun, as for the salary it depends - working for somebody as a junior you will get very little .... I work for myself and charge approx. NZ$ 140.00 per hour ... it also depends on the client  What do you do for a living ?


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 |01*










*[10 JANUARY 2010] - 23°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

AIR NEW ZEALAND NAMED [AIRLINE OF THE YEAR]*







*Penton Media’s Air Transport World®, the leading monthly magazine covering the global airline industry, today announced the selection of Air New Zealand as its Airline of the Year for 2010. The Auckland, N.Z.-based carrier is being honored for its superb commitment to safety and operational excellence, typified by the use of Performance Based Navigation cockpit technology at weather and terrain challenged destinations, and for its superb and groundbreaking customer service that combines high-tech, passenger-friendly IT systems with high-touch and caring staff. The editors further cited Air New Zealand's sterling financial performance and fiscal management during one of the most turbulent periods in aviation history. They also were strongly impressed with the airline's leadership role in addressing environmental challenges facing the industry, including conducting the world's first sustainable biofuel flight.*


*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[NEWMARKET | FASHION QUARTER] - PART 1*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks sweety :cheers: you should have told me, I would have entertained her  I am glad that she enjoyed it .... what did she find similar ?


I didn't know that she went to Auckland until she announced on Facebook and I asked her about her opinions on Auckland and New Zealand. She doesn't live in Seattle yet but planning to move to Seattle from Canada. What she told me: Auckland and Seattle people are much similar (friendly, smart, funny, willing to tell her the direction, etc.), similar skyline (I can tell!), urban feeling, weather, and almost same geography. She also said that NZers sure know how to party! :lol:


----------



## Snorky33

^^Seattle of course where Starbucks came from...yes:yes: it must have a great cafe society, hear that Auckland's improved out of sight these past few years:yes:...over the current summer holiday period is must really be a hive of activty...it's waterfront must rock:rock:


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> I didn't know that she went to Auckland until she announced on Facebook and I asked her about her opinions on Auckland and New Zealand. She doesn't live in Seattle yet but planning to move to Seattle from Canada. What she told me: Auckland and Seattle people are much similar (friendly, smart, funny, willing to tell her the direction, etc.), similar skyline (I can tell!), urban feeling, weather, and almost same geography. She also said that NZers sure know how to party! :lol:


She's very naughty  I would have shown her many great things and then taken her out to paint the town pink :colgate: The people are way friendlier here than where I came from (we never had as many friends back in South Africa as we have here) and yes, they sure know how to party - I can vouch for that :lol: Wish her luck with her move mate.




Snorky33 said:


> ^^Seattle of course where Starbucks came from...yes:yes: it must have a great cafe society, hear that Auckland's improved out of sight these past few years:yes:...over the current summer holiday period is must really be a hive of activty...it's waterfront must rock:rock:


Thank God for Seattle :cheers: ... Auckland's cafe society has become very large, to the point where you can now buy a traveller's guide book of the best cafes in town who offer the best flat white  London is poaching our barrista's hno: .... 

Summer and Auckland was made for each other .... winter is crappy but it can be worse I guess (an average of 14 degrees Celsius during winter isn't that bad :cheers


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 |01*










*[10 JANUARY 2010] - 23°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

EXTRA'S REQUIRED FOR [THE HOBBIT]*







*Makers of the two movies of The Hobbit, expected to begin filming in New Zealand this year, are looking for extras. The One Ring Net website reported applications for work on the movies as an extra have been announced by MGM Studios in New Zealand. And Jack Machiela, a tour guide for former Lord Of the Rings film locations, said on his Noldor blog principal photography was scheduled to begin as early as March or April. Three Foot Seven Ltd, the company making The Hobbit, had told him it would only consider applications sent by conventional mail, and from people who can legally work in New Zealand. Casting directors would want clear photographs of people before sending out formal application forms with questions about skills and clothing measurements. "Do not bother to tell them what you think you'd be most suitable at (hobbit, elf, human, orc)," said Mr Machiela, who worked for five days on King Kong as an extra. "Most people will want to be a hobbit or an elf anyway, but will end up being an orc or a dead dwarf, and in the background". "After that, just wait," Mr Machiela advised on the Noldor blog: "If you don't hear from them, obviously you're just too ugly. Or, not ugly enough. I'm not quite sure how that works." (The address for applications is: Hobbit Extras Application, 3 Foot 7 Ltd, PO Box 15104, Miramar, Wellington 6243).*


*AUCKLAND [SUBURB]
[NEWMARKET | FASHION QUARTER] - PART 2*


----------



## vicarious1

Great shoton10Jan I just want to BE there!
I love the last wraped and all the park culture. So neat.
Mr. "Eyeon" you think I am "UGLY" enough to apply as a Hobbit ?


----------



## Guest

vicarious1 said:


> Great shoton10Jan I just want to BE there!
> I love the last wraped and all the park culture. So neat.
> Mr. "Eyeon" you think I am "UGLY" enough to apply as a Hobbit ?


Thanks :colgate: You made it  Welcome to the boards Vic  I am gunning to be one of the elves  you will definitely be one of the elves sweety ... Hobbits are cute  I will die if they tell me that I am going to play one of the orcs :lol:

How is Vancouver today (our yesterday)


----------



## Snorky33

Thank God for Seattle :cheers: ... Auckland's cafe society has become very large, to the point where you can now buy a traveller's guide book of the best cafes in town who offer the best flat white  London is poaching our barrista's hno: .... 

Summer and Auckland was made for each other .... winter is crappy but it can be worse I guess (an average of 14 degrees Celsius during winter isn't that bad :cheers[/QUOTE]


Wow 14 Cel is that all...Auckland winters must be close to being tropical when compared to a Denver winter, try minus something with 2 digits.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice, interesting too photos as well, SYDNEY


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Awesome shots! I love the close up fountain shot! One of my favorites. 



Snorky33 said:


> Seattle of course where Starbucks came from...yes it must have a great cafe society, hear that Auckland's improved out of sight these past few years...over the current summer holiday period is must really be a hive of activty...it's waterfront must rock


Of course, Starbucks started in Seattle. Seattle has strong coffee/cafe culture. Not everyone in Seattle flock to Starbucks for coffee, most of them prefer local coffee shops just to support local not corporation. 



SYDNEY said:


> She's very naughty  I would have shown her many great things and then taken her out to paint the town pink :colgate: The people are way friendlier here than where I came from (we never had as many friends back in South Africa as we have here) and yes, they sure know how to party - I can vouch for that :lol: Wish her luck with her move mate.


:lol: Yes she is very naughty :lol: Good to hear that about that. Of course, I will let you know when I plan to go to Auckland.


----------



## Guest

Snorky33 said:


> Wow 14 Cel is that all...Auckland winters must be close to being tropical when compared to a Denver winter, try minus something with 2 digits.


Thanks but no thanks :lol:




christos-greece said:


> Very nice, interesting too photos as well, SYDNEY


Thank you kind sir 



CrazyAboutCities said:


> Awesome shots! I love the close up fountain shot! One of my favorites.
> 
> :lol: Yes she is very naughty :lol: Good to hear that about that. Of course, I will let you know when I plan to go to Auckland.


Thanks sweety :colgate: We will show you everything that is worth seeing - and of course the nightlife


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 |01*










*[10 JANUARY 2010] - 23°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+INFRASTRUCTURE]

NEXT STEP FOR TUNNELED [WATERVIEW MOTORWAY]*







*The New Zealand Transport Agency is moving forward with the next steps on the Waterview Connection on the SH20 Western Ring Route following confirmation of a revised alignment and tunnelling options in December 2009. The NZTA is now carrying out geotechnical studies and continuing with design work on the project, and expects to lodge an application with the Environmental Protection Authority (EPA) by June this year to advance the project by using the new national consenting process of the Resource Management Act, introduced by Government last year to streamline the decision-making process on matters of national significance. Using the new national consenting process for the project would replace the usual two-step process of a council hearing followed by an Environment Court hearing with either a single hearing before a board of inquiry, or a direct referral to the Environment Court. “This route was identified by Government last year as one of the country’s seven Roads of National Significance, and completing it will provide huge benefits for Auckland and New Zealand. The Waterview Connection is the final missing link to unlock its full benefits. We believe the revised alignment announced last December provideῳ the best balance between the need to complete the Western Ring Route i΅ an affordable way as soon as possible and addressing needs of the communities the road will pass through.� In December 2009 the NZTA Board announced that design improvements for the Waterview Connection will require fewer houses and significantly reduce disruption to residents and commuters on Great North Road. This alignment for SH20 from Mt Roskill to the Northwestern Motorway will reduce the number of houses affected to 205 compared to the estimate of 365 when the combined surface tunnel option was announced in May 2009. The revised alignment allows the SH20 route to be shortened while making the tunnelled section deeper and longer. This refinement to the combined surface-tunnel route means the tunnels will be continuous from where they go underground in Alan Wood Reserve to where they rise to the surface to meet SH16 at Waterview Park. It will eliminate the previous gap between the two tunnelled sections. Construction on the project is likely to start in mid to late 2011 with an anticipated completion date in the 2015/16 financial year.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[ANOTHER BRICK IN THE WALL]*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice photos and thanks for the info about the new motorway


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Very nice photos and thanks for the info about the new motorway


Thank you and you are most welcome


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 |01*










*[11 JANUARY 2010] - 20°C MONDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

[WORLD JUNIOR SURFING CHAMPIONSHIPS] KICKS OFF IN AUCKLAND*







*Top junior surfers from all five continents gathered at Mission Bay last week for the official opening ceremony of the Quiksilver ISA World Junior Surfing Championship. The event was attended by Mayor of Auckland city, Hon. John Banks, other Auckland regional delegates, ISA President Fernando Aguerre and Quiksilver representatives. Mr Banks says this international event provides a great opportunity for Auckland to show the stunning natural beauty of our beaches. The surfing competition began at Piha Beach last Thursday and continues until this Thursday, 28 January.Visit Quiksilver ISA World Junior Surfing Championship 2010 for more information.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[ELEVEN]*


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome to you SYDNEY  I noticed that in the last photos you showing Auckland downtown: really very nice


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Welcome to you SYDNEY  I noticed that in the last photos you showing Auckland downtown: really very nice


Yes you are right, that is downtown Auckland, gr8 but can be better  Thanks mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*HAPPY 3rd BIRTHDAY "2DAY - AUCKLAND'S STREET SCENE" *


----------



## dutchmaster

Nice SYDNEY!! :cheers:

Tell me something mate, how long is the flight Auckland-Sydney??

Cheers.


----------



## Guest

dutchmaster said:


> Nice SYDNEY!! :cheers:
> 
> Tell me something mate, how long is the flight Auckland-Sydney??
> 
> Cheers.


Thank you :drunk: It is approx. 2 hours, a quicky


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice photo celebration, SYDNEY  i will wait for the updates kay:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Nice photo celebration, SYDNEY  i will wait for the updates kay:


Thanks mate


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06 |01*










*[15 JANUARY 2010] - 23°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

BUMPER YEAR FOR [WAIHEKE ISLAND]*







*Auckland's tourism boss is reporting a strong upturn in visitor numbers to the island this year, with growth predicted to rise even higher in future. Tourism Auckland bookings are already up on last year, with busy ferries and full accommodation making for a bumper holiday season. He believes the recession has made people more wary about booking holidays abroad and people are looking closer to home for their break, with a big rise also in Australian visitors. He says the island's growing status as an environmentally attractive place to visit is complementing its reputation as the place to go for fine wine, good restaurants, clean beaches, and the arts. He is predicting high future growth for tourism on the island and thinks Waiheke's inclusion in John Key's national cycleway could be particularly attractive to visitors wanting a real alternative to places dominated by cars. The proposed application for Waiheke to become a UNESCO biosphere reserve also gets the tick of approval.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[BIG DAY OUT]*


----------



## Niwascape

Wow! What an excellent collection of photos of Auckland - I'm surprised to find two lots of such awesome, varied auckland photography in this urban showcase thread. I had to join to say well done! 
Regarding the Jan 22nd post with the World Junior Surf Champs happening in Akld, I've been watching it out at Piha and its a great international vibe out there, a sort of mini "youth olympics of the surfing world" and some great talent out in the waves. 
Anway keep up the great photography work!


----------



## Andre_idol

Long time no comment!
The architecture is just :bow: And all the street scenes are so well captured!

Happy 3rd anniversary :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Nice capture, SYDNEY  and the rest of the photos are very nice too


>


----------



## Guest

Niwascape said:


> Wow! What an excellent collection of photos of Auckland - I'm surprised to find two lots of such awesome, varied auckland photography in this urban showcase thread. I had to join to say well done!
> Regarding the Jan 22nd post with the World Junior Surf Champs happening in Akld, I've been watching it out at Piha and its a great international vibe out there, a sort of mini "youth olympics of the surfing world" and some great talent out in the waves.
> Anway keep up the great photography work!


Thank you - what a great honour  I wanted to go to Piha last weekend but decided to do more "important' things - now I regret my decision - there must have been some gr8 shots to be had. Thanks for the comment mate and don't be scarce 




Andre_idol said:


> Long time no comment!
> The architecture is just :bow: And all the street scenes are so well captured!
> 
> Happy 3rd anniversary :cheers:


Yeah - where have you been ? I missed your feedback  Thanks for all the wishes and praise bestowed upon me :colgate:




christos-greece said:


> Nice capture, SYDNEY  and the rest of the photos are very nice too


Thanks mate, I loved her "joie de vivre" - full of it


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 07 |01*










*[16 JANUARY 2010] - 25°C SATURDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

[BUSKER'S FESTIVAL] 2010*







*An amazing and unique group of international, professional street performers will be hitting the streets of our city for the 10th year in a row over Auckland Anniversary Weekend. Acrobats, jugglers, mimes, magicians, pavement artists, comedians and more will come together to create an energetic vibe in Auckland over the long weekend. Liqueur Flambe - A sophisticated cabaret duo performing a unique blend of circus stunts, virtuosic violin and fire.Manx - Trained in Jiu-Jitsu from the age of 4 and a master sword swallower, Manx's extreme lifestyle is reflected in his work. With lots of unique twists, Manx is a true all-in-one performer. Ben Zuddhist - "Le Funambule Striptease" - a classic interactive street comedy show which tells the story of an ordinary man who proves himself to be a super hero. Pat-Trick - One of the funniest acts on the circuit, Patrick's escapes are amazing, and he injects his Irish charm and wit into every performance.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD + SURROUNDS]
[COCKTAILS + SURF]*


----------



## eighty4

Great updates  Gald to see you enjoying ya new HUGE camera lol. I'm going to Tauranga again for the long weekend. Are you going anywhere?

It took me ages to get into this thread. It kept crashing everytime I clicked on it hno:


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


> Yeah - where have you been ? I missed your feedback  Thanks for all the wishes and praise bestowed upon me :colgate:


Blame one exam that I´ll have and Australian Open  I usually come here in this late hours and the tennis matches are at this time, and like both need a lot of attention I need to choose just one :lol: ...like your wonderful pics will not disappear from here I can miss some days and then I have tons of pics to see :cheers:

Oh Happy Australian Day future kiwi


----------



## Guest

eighty4 said:


> Great updates  Gald to see you enjoying ya new HUGE camera lol. I'm going to Tauranga again for the long weekend. Are you going anywhere?
> 
> It took me ages to get into this thread. It kept crashing everytime I clicked on it hno:


Thanks sweety - it is more like a cannon than a camera but I am used to it now  You lucky devil, we wanted to go last weekend but decided against it, enjoy and get lots of pics :colgate:




Andre_idol said:


> Blame one exam that I´ll have and Australian Open  I usually come here in this late hours and the tennis matches are at this time, and like both need a lot of attention I need to choose just one :lol: ...like your wonderful pics will not disappear from here I can miss some days and then I have tons of pics to see :cheers:
> 
> Oh Happy Australian Day future kiwi


That is a good enough excuse, you are forgiven  

Thanks for the well wishes but I don't celebrate Australia day - it is the most sickening display of nationalism and patriotism in the world today - it is not for me  I am glad that it is nearly over now I can go back to watching some of my tv channels again :cheers:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Awesome pictures as always, SYDNEY.


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


>


As always so many great shots mate.

Cant wait to see Christchurch getting your treatment!


ps. I think it's cute so many people still think Auxckland is in Australia!  We'll happily take it!


----------



## Guest

Dazzle said:


> ^^
> I've finally managed to buy a place with a pool
> I was swimming last night at 10 pm and the water temp was 25.5 C!!


FAB :colgate: congratulations  The weather has been phenomenal, yesterday was pure torture, the sweat was pouring off, gr8 day for :cheers:




charpentier said:


> Thank you for your answer! Infos about words and way of life go well with the photos. kay:
> 
> If you love eccentric people you'll love the singer Brigitte Fontaine. She is incredible. I don't know how eccentric is our pink lady but it's good to see her walking in the street dressed as she is.
> Have a fab week-end too. :cheers2:


You are most welcome  Thanks for the heads up, Brigitte Fontaine is fabulous :colgate: just my kind of girl.




christos-greece said:


> Nice houses and buildings in the last photo series


Thanks mate, I can always count on you :cheers:




ShawnOfTheDead said:


> This city is perfect in all points :cheers:


 I have a wish list as long as my arm before it is perfect but it is getting there  Thanks for the comment


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 08 |01*










*[29 JANUARY 2010] - 26°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

MAKEOVER MOVES AHEAD FOR [HURSTMERE GREEN]*







*The Takapuna Beach Business Association is throwing its full support behind the proposed $2.7 million Hurstmere Green makeover. Association general manager Peter White says local businesses see the reserve's redevelopment as a catalyst to motivate developers, landlords and retailers to reinvest in Takapuna. "It will be the first major upgrade in Takapuna since the streetscape upgrade in the 1980s and may well prove to be the catalyst to revitalise the town centre," he says. The association earlier joined forces with Takapuna 2020 and the Takapuna Residents Association to lobby the North Shore City Council to prioritise the project. Agreeing to make it a priority one, the council is holding final public consultation to get it through the resource consent process and start construction by 2012. Mr White says successive planning efforts have highlighted the lack of connectivity between Takapuna's greatest asset, the beach, and the shopping centre, and the lack of a civic centre. "The makeover will help address this by providing a strong pedestrian and visual link to the beach and creating a civic heart for Takapuna," he says. He says the vision is to maintain Takapuna as the premier retail, commercial and recreational centre in the region and take advantage of its location next to New Zealand's finest inner city beach. "The vision identified the need to redevelop Hurstmere Green to create a distinctive and memorable space to act as a focus around which all activity in the central area radiates." It also sought to create a versatile open space that can be a hub for entertainment, informal gatherings and other events.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[LOVER]*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Well spotted baby :hug:


----------



## charpentier

Wow, well done! Everything is good, streets, buildings, people and the car with a fin.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Awesome shots! That The Lover Ad wouldn't be allowed here in USA because that might offend to religious people. :lol:


----------



## ZEALand

While I have been M.I.A with comments, it is good to see you haven't been M.I.A with your photos. They are as excellent as ever, giving us some glimpses of how awesome Auckland can be


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, awesome - very nice shots once again


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Well spotted baby :hug:


Thanks bebe :kiss:




charpentier said:


> Wow, well done! Everything is good, streets, buildings, people and the car with a fin.


Thanks mate :colgate:



CrazyAboutCities said:


> Awesome shots! That The Lover Ad wouldn't be allowed here in USA because that might offend to religious people. :lol:


:lol: The Lover ad will probably cause riots in the bible belt  This is quite a conservative country but not to the point where it is a monastery, How have you been ?



ZEALand said:


> While I have been M.I.A with comments, it is good to see you haven't been M.I.A with your photos. They are as excellent as ever, giving us some glimpses of how awesome Auckland can be


Indeed, long time no hear  how have you been ? I hope that everything is fine and dandy :colgate: Thanks for the compliment sweety.



christos-greece said:


> Indeed, awesome - very nice shots once again


Thanks sweet pea


----------



## S.T.A.S.

Damn how could I miss this thread. Beatiful, lively and colourful shots of a cool city to live.
May I ask which camera u're using?


----------



## Guest

S.T.A.S. said:


> Damn how could I miss this thread. Beatiful, lively and colourful shots of a cool city to live.
> May I ask which camera u're using?


Yeah, how could you  Thanks mate. I use a Canon 1D - a heavy camera to carry around but well worth it :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 09|01*










*[30 JANUARY 2010] - 27°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

MAKEOVER FOR [LUMSDEN GREEN]*







*The Newmarket reserve on the corner of Broadway and Khyber Pass Rd has been a construction zone for the last 18 months. The upgrade by the Auckland City Council follows improvements to the stormwater system to address flooding issues in the area. When the transformation is completed in late March the popular park will boast an amphitheatre-like grassed area ideal for lunching, socialising and community events. New spot and feature lighting is being installed so the park can be used safely at night. Plans also include a stainless steel and glass canopy at the intersection of Broadway and Khyber Pass Rd and new deciduous trees. New feature rocks have been placed under the paths as seats for passing pedestrians. The walkways around the perimeter have been regraded and concreted and are being resurfaced in bluestone. Stonemasons are also working on a bluestone wall which will retain the sloping grassy bank. The Ted Smyth fountain is receiving an upgrade and will have new lighting and paving beneath it to allow alternative use as a performance space. The park’s cast-iron cannon is in storage until it’s moved to a new location in Olympic Reserve. The Marte Szirmay stainless steel sculpture has been removed and is in storage awaiting reinstallation. The 12-metre wide pedestrian strip in front of the cafes and other businesses was completed before Christmas, allowing it to be used over the festive season. The council says the new design will enhance the park’s role as a "green oasis" in the centre of Newmarket.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[ANNIVERSARY WEEKEND] - PART 1*


----------



## vicarious1

GREAT SHOTS the Neptune makes me hungry


----------



## Guest

vicarious1 said:


> GREAT SHOTS the Neptune makes me hungry


You sure it wasn't the seafood


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY :bow:

Amazing as always! Making all of us drool all over the keyboard once again :drool: And I´m not a big fan of seafood...now, pretty girls... :lol:

Cheers mate :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Photos by SYDNEY are indeed amazing and very nice always; i really like Auckland city and also i like to see photos (from this city)


----------



## charpentier

vicarious1 said:


> GREAT SHOTS the Neptune makes me hungry


:lol: Of course, there are more than just oysters at the Seafood Festival.
Many thanks SYDNEY for sharing. :cheers2:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> SYDNEY :bow:
> 
> Amazing as always! Making all of us drool all over the keyboard once again :drool: And I´m not a big fan of seafood...now, pretty girls... :lol:
> 
> Cheers mate :cheers:


Aaaaah you are too kind :colgate: I am allergic to seafood, the smells are great  ... as for the girls, I aim to please 



christos-greece said:


> Photos by SYDNEY are indeed amazing and very nice always; i really like Auckland city and also i like to see photos (from this city)


Thanks mate, we are very lucky to have such a well maintained city :cheers: I wouldn't want it any other way.



charpentier said:


> :lol: Of course, there are more than just oysters at the Seafood Festival.
> Many thanks SYDNEY for sharing. :cheers2:


 :lol: Thank the heavens that be that there are distractions  You are most welcome mate and thanks for the comment.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 09|01*










*[30 JANUARY 2010] - 27°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

A WEEK OF GOODNESS IN [AUCKLAND CITY]*







*Celebrate the notion of giving and kindness this April during Living Room - an exciting programme of live performance art, film and video works in Auckland's CBD. Living Room, on from 9 to 18 April, will bring together a talented group of local and international artists and choreographers in a curated programme around the theme; "A Week of Goodness". This theme explores the concept of giving and kindness as a start point for a host of interactions, keeping in mind that every gift comes with a string attached. Living Room 2010 is curated by Pontus Kyander, who has been responsible for public art programming at Auckland City Council over the past 18 months. Arts, Culture and Recreation chairperson, Councillor Greg Moyle, says since it was first presented in 2005, Living Room has consistently brought an exciting programme of art into Auckland's city centre. "Living Room gives Aucklanders and visitors the chance to experience something they ordinarily wouldn't in a vibrant and energetic way - reflecting the very nature of Auckland's busiest hub, the CBD." "By changing urban open space to a stage for the unexpected, Living Room will challenge audiences to see the central city differently," he says. Living Room is a free annual CBD public art programme organised by Auckland City Council, and funded by the CBD targeted rate. Cultural relations agency, The British Council, is once again a major supporter of Living Room. British Council Country Director, Ingrid Leary says: "Living Room is a great fit because it's all about making art accessible to wider audiences and cities more creative and inspirational places to live and work." Living Room 2010 is also supported by Creative New Zealand. Thirteen talented artists from New Zealand, Denmark, the United Kingdom, Germany and Sweden will be involved in the 2010 Living Room programme. *


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[ANNIVERSARY WEEKEND] - PART 2*


----------



## Shezan

stunning place...!


----------



## christos-greece

I wonder, i dont remember from last year, there is a Carnival there in Auckland in the next days?


----------



## charpentier

I like the shots of boats mixed with the buildings, as if they were an integral part of the city. Smilling people! Very good portraits! kay:


----------



## Guest

Shezan said:


> stunning place...!


Thanks Shezan :cheers:



christos-greece said:


> I wonder, i dont remember from last year, there is a Carnival there in Auckland in the next days?


It is Auckland's birthday celebration and it is called "Anniversary Weekend". During summer there are all kinds of festivals taking place on a weekly basis - definitely the best time of the year 




charpentier said:


> I like the shots of boats mixed with the buildings, as if they were an integral part of the city. Smilling people! Very good portraits! kay:


Auckland lives up to its reputation - the city of sails  Thanks for the kind words and praise :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 09|01*










*[30 JANUARY 2010] - 27°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

[EDEN PARK] RISING RAPIDLY*







*More than 560 workers are on site six days a week in order to ensure the park is fully operational before the 2011 Rugby World Cup. That number is expected to rise to more than 600 workers in the coming weeks. They’re installing wiring, plumbing, stoves, toilet cubicles and many other essentials in the new south stand and adding a second tier to the east stand, which replaces the terraces. Construction has also begun on the western concourse, connecting the ASB and south stands. It means patrons will be able to access Eden Park from a variety of entrances. Some of the finer details around the wider complex are starting to take shape, such as the building of planter boxes for trees that line a new road leading into the stadium. It is capable of carrying coaches under the south stand and on to the field itself. Eden Park Trust Board chairman John Waller says he’s pleased with how the redevelopment is progressing. "Every week that goes past, it gets closer to the date we start testing for the world cup." After a break of several months, sport returns to Eden Park next month with two Black Caps one-day cricket matches and a Blues Super 14 rugby game.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[ANNIVERSARY WEEKEND] - PART 3*


----------



## Andre_idol

I think Alice´s Wonderland is in fact Auckland, New Zealand...


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Awesome pictures! Pumpkin Patch? Interesting name for children clothes store.


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> I think Alice´s Wonderland is in fact Auckland, New Zealand...


With the right amount of acid it could be :lol: Very clever mate 




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Awesome pictures! Pumpkin Patch? Interesting name for children clothes store.


Quite cute and they have gr8 clothes for children. I went to buy my niece some outfits and got all broody but I doubt that there will be any chance of conception, unless there is a miracle  Thanks for the compliment sweety :cheers:


----------



## ashton

^ Just great! Those kiwi chix are hot.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Good idea Andre - Alice in Auckland..........


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

I see they removed his 'addition'


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ Just great! Those kiwi chix are hot.


Thanks mate, I am very happy that your approve 




Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Good idea Andre - Alice in Auckland..........


Can't wait to see it - is it a date 




Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> I see they removed his 'addition'


:lol: Leave it up to the students, it will soon reappear :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Oooo 27C! What lovely weather, you'd freeze if you came over here at the moment lol. Great photos as usual though, Auckland looks so lively and vibrant, contrary to the present hibernation of Bristol.


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Oooo 27C! What lovely weather, you'd freeze if you came over here at the moment lol. Great photos as usual though, Auckland looks so lively and vibrant, contrary to the present hibernation of Bristol.


Yeah, it is very hot and I am loving it - as soon as there is cloud I am reminded that winter is on it's way  VILE ! Thanks for the compliment Mikey and stay warm


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 10|01*










*[31 JANUARY 2010] - 26°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

FOREIGNER SNAPS UP $30m [AUCKLAND MANSION]*







*New Zealand's most expensive home the $30 million "Chrisco" mansion is understood to have finally sold. The Herald on Sunday has learned that the 24.3ha estate has been taken over by a Finnish man in a long-term lease deal. The intention is to buy the property at Coatesville, north of Auckland, at the end of a set period of time. The real estate agency that initially listed the $30m property, said it had "no idea" whether the house had sold. Patrick McCarthy of Browns Sotheby's International Realty said he was contacted by Richard Bradley and asked to remove the listing from the website, without an explanation. When the Herald on Sunday visited the mansion this week, a Finnish flag was flying from its roof. About 20 labourers were working on the property and grounds, but workers would not reveal anything about a sale. One worker said there would be no one living in the house for "a couple of months". Bradley, who founded the Chrisco name in the UK before moving to New Zealand, is worth around $50m, according to the 2008 National Business Review Rich List. The mansion was completed in 2006, and features six bedrooms, a tennis court, a lap pool, and a large tropical fish tank. A barn and garage area sits next to the main house, overlooking a roll of hills, palm trees and a garden maze. The grounds also feature life-size sculptures of a mother and baby giraffe and a realistic rhinoceros. It is not known what the final sale price is.*


*AUCKLAND [HERE + THERE]
[ANNIVERSARY WEEKEND] - PART 4*


----------



## corredor06

love this picture very vibrant streetlife.


----------



## christos-greece

Those recent ones are really lovely, great photos


----------



## Guest

corredor06 said:


> love this picture very vibrant streetlife.


Thanks mate :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 10|01*










*[31 JANUARY 2010] - 26°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

[QUEEN'S WHARF] REVAMP "STUNNING"*







*A fine-tuned version of the proposal to revamp Queens Wharf has received approval from three Auckland mayors. Auckland Transition Agency chairman Mark Ford - in charge of salvaging last year's Government bid to sell civic leaders on the idea of a combined cruise ship terminal and "party central" venue for Rugby World Cup 2011 - has shown the region's mayors the latest concept. The public will get to see it this week. The Government, through Rugby World Cup Minister Murray McCully, will be presented with the region's recommended options this month. One is thought to be a rethink of a refined version of last year's winner of a design competition entry, which was never announced. "The concept is a terrific design and I think it's right to proceed," said Waitakere Mayor Bob Harvey. Manukau Mayor Len Brown said: "It's not bad - I like it." North Shore Mayor Andrew Williams' verdict was: "It's a stunning piece of architecture - modern but with a certain amount of South Pacific flair." Mr Brown, who is Mr Banks' rival for the mayoralty, said yesterday that the refined Jasmax/Architectus design was the best he had seen so far. He was comfortable with a cruise ship terminal going on the wharf and supported it if the business case showed it was essential to do it before the cup because of extraordinary economic benefits now and later. Mr Harvey, who is a member of a Government group to promote events for the cup, said the region should commit itself to the concept, which uses about a quarter of Queens Wharf. "Right now we have to have this project sorted and stop going backwards and forwards. "But I think any iconic building needs to be put on the backburner for 10 years or so and placed on Wynyard Wharf." Mr Williams said Auckland could not afford to wait a year or two for a new cruise liner terminal and if the concept received good Government and regional support "it should move ahead at pace". Mr Brown said the ultimate decision rested with the Auckland City Council, Auckland Regional Council and the Government.*


*AUCKLAND [HERE + THERE]
[ANNIVERSARY WEEKEND] - PART 5*


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Those recent ones are really lovely, great photos


Thank you Christos, did you have a great weekend ?


----------



## vycanismajoris

What a fantastic place for living. This thread is so positive and inspirational. Great job kay:


----------



## Guest

vycanismajoris said:


> What a fantastic place for living. This thread is so positive and inspirational. Great job kay:


Thank you, what a gr8 compliment mate :cheers:


----------



## ashton

vycanismajoris said:


> What a fantastic place for living. This thread is so positive and inspirational. Great job kay:


I agree with you sir.


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> I agree with you sir.


Thanks Ashton, you too are very kind :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 10|01*










*[31 JANUARY 2010] - 26°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

CITY'S [CULTURAL HEART] TAKING SHAPE*







*With Aotea Square's makeover due to be completed this year, Q Theatre in development and further upgrades and initiatives imminent, Aotea Quarter, the city's civic core and cultural heart, is coming into its own. Located in the Queen Street valley and bounded by Mayoral Drive, Wellesley Street, Lorne Street and Khartoum Place, the Aotea Quarter lies in the centre of the CBD. The cluster of cultural facilities in the area, combined with its civic function as the centre of local government makes the quarter an important area to develop and revitalise, something Auckland City Council's 10-year Aotea Quarter action plan is making happen. Already five years in, the plan has seen numerous initiatives realised, including the completion of the Central Library café and the first stage upgrades of both Khartoum Place and Lorne Street. The current developments of the Auckland Art Gallery, Q Theatre and Aotea Square are progressing well, and preliminary work on the second stage of the Lorne Street upgrade has begun. The council's Arts, Culture and Recreation Committee has endorsed the action plan for the next five years, following review of the achievements to date and research about possibilities going forward. Placemaking aims to create active, vibrant public places by uniting the needs of community, business and the environment, by weaving together community engagement, urban design, local economic development, and cultural value. "We have fantastic assets in the Aotea Quarter and we need to make the most of them," says Cr Moyle. "A place-based approach to development will ensure the quarter becomes a lively and vibrant place, with scheduled events and activities, improved connections, access, safety and transport, and by supporting existing and developing new cultural destinations and venues".*


*AUCKLAND [HERE + THERE]
[ANNIVERSARY WEEKEND] - PART 6*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those last photos are really awesome and great


----------



## Pule

SYDNEY said:


> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 
Lovely :cheers:


----------



## dutchmaster

How is the force of surf in Auckland? I mean there're many surfers and spots like in most of Australia cities or not?


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Those last photos are really awesome and great


Thanks for your great comments mate :colgate:




Pule said:


> Lovely :cheers:


Thank you Pule :hug:




dutchmaster said:


> How is the force of surf in Auckland? I mean there're many surfers and spots like in most of Australia cities or not?


Auckland's east coast is not that great for surfing unless you go further north to places like Omaha Beach (my personal favourite). Auckland's east coast is a sheltered bay full of islands therefore the surf is mostly none existent. 

However, the west coast is fantastic for surfing and places like Piha is considered a mecca for surfers. Other beaches include Karekare, Bethell's beach and Muriwai.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|02*










*[05 FEBRUARY 2010] - 25°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

PARTY TIME FOR [GAY] COMMUNITY*







*The Big Gay Out will celebrate a summer of love this Valentine’s day. The annual party at Coyle Park in Pt Chevalier has become Auckland’s premier gay event since it began 11 years ago. The day blends together a celebration of the city’s lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender communities with safe sex messages and regularly attracts about 10,000 people. This year the Get It On Big Gay Out will focus on the NZAF’s new Get It On condom-use campaign. The highlight of this year’s festival will be a performance by singer and songwriter Annie Crummer, who has toured with lesbian icon KD Lang and performed as Killer Queen in We Will Rock You. One of the event’s favourite attractions, the slip ‘n’ slide will return this year to offset the hot summer weather. Other features of the day include bands, queer pop acts, dance performances, comedy, African drumming and selected stars from New Zealand’s drag scene. A free bus service will be running on a continual loop from Ponsonby Rd to Coyle Park between 11am and 8pm. The Big Gay Out is this Sunday from noon to 7pm.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[N,S,E OR W] - PART 1*


----------



## Andre_idol

Grey Summer day Sydney?  Thanks for the update 

And the pic with the girl posing in the car is not lovely...it´s weird...her pose is weird :lol:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Awesome shots! Some pictures are funny and cute like a lady over the car and one man crossed their arms like the ads.


----------



## ZEALand

I like the photos Sydney especially the ironic shot of the guy standing in front of The Apprentice NZ advert hehe.


----------



## Justme

SYDNEY said:


> *Issue # 01|02*



Now that is one fantastic capture


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I believe the same


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Grey Summer day Sydney?  Thanks for the update
> 
> And the pic with the girl posing in the car is not lovely...it´s weird...her pose is weird :lol:


Yes it is - not much rain though and we need some quite badly but winter is approaching  oh how I detest winter. The girls on the car was modeling for hours on end, probably doing a portfolio - must be for Penthouse or Top Gear :lol: 




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Awesome shots! Some pictures are funny and cute like a lady over the car and one man crossed their arms like the ads.


Hey sweety, how have you been ? thanks :colgate: the NZ apprentice pic was pure luck - being at the right place at the right time 




ZEALand said:


> I like the photos Sydney especially the ironic shot of the guy standing in front of The Apprentice NZ advert hehe.


Long time no hear sweet-pea :colgate: I got your facebook message and will reply soon (I am very happy for you) ..... thanks baby shoes, the pic was just one of those lucky shots, the timing couldn't have been any better 




Justme said:


> Now that is one fantastic capture


Thanks mate :colgate: I was just at the right place at the right time :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> ^^ I believe the same


By the way, the guy in the poster is Greek (Serepisos), you might find that interesting  ...
Greek born Terry Serepisos has been named as the multi-millionaire who will utter those inevitable words You're Fired when the New Zealand version of The Apprentice goes to air on TV in early 2010. Mr Serepisos is a 46 year old property developer based in Wellington and had an estimated worth of $140 million according to the NBR Rich List. He is possibly more well known as the owner of the A-League football team, The Wellington Phoenix.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|02*










*[05 FEBRUARY 2010] - 25°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

[MUSEUM] UPGRADE BEGINS*







*Work has started on Auckland City Council's $2.3 million upgrade of the Auckland War Memorial Museum surrounds and cenotaph. Improvements include new paving and street furniture; improved lighting; additional footpaths and ramps for easier access; a new memorial water feature; plus much more. The improvements will enhance the heritage and cultural values of the museum and ensure as many people as possible make use of the facility. After lengthy consultation, the council's Arts, Culture and Recreation Committee approved the master plan for the upgrade in March 2008. Works to the Court of Honour will be completed by Anzac Day, 25 April, and the second and final stage of the project is expected to finish in July. Access to the cenotaph will be available at all times during the works, however the car park at the front of the museum will not be accessible.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[N,S,E OR W] - PART 2*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Nice shots. I am doing all right and looking for job. Around 10 workers and I just got laid off last week. How's about you?


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Nice shots. I am doing all right and looking for job. Around 10 workers and I just got laid off last week. How's about you?


BUGGER ! I am so sorry to hear that  I am going to cross fingers and toes for you mate - it will all be okay .... the bastards !!


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> BUGGER ! I am so sorry to hear that  I am going to cross fingers and toes for you mate - it will all be okay .... the bastards !!


:lol: Thanks! I will be fine.


----------



## corredor06

This is one my favorite photo threads


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Its one of my favourite too


----------



## gappa

Great to see you're still going strong Sydney! Your skills with the photo box are amazing!

How's Mr Kiwifruit?


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> :lol: Thanks! I will be fine.


Good to hear mate, stay strong - good things will come 




corredor06 said:


> This is one my favorite photo threads





christos-greece said:


> ^^ Its one of my favourite too


*WOW* - what a compliment - thanks :colgate:




gappa said:


> Great to see you're still going strong Sydney! Your skills with the photo box are amazing!
> 
> How's Mr Kiwifruit?


Hey Gappa, long time no hear :colgate: thanks for the fannytastic compliment  My better half is still as gorgeous and sweet as ever, we celebrate our 10th year anniversary soon so all is going well thanks. How are you ? are you taking good care of my other love - marvelous Melbourne


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> *WOW* - what a compliment - thanks :colgate:


Welcome :cheers1:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02|02*










*[06 FEBRUARY 2010] - 25°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

[RHUBARB LANE] BACK ON TRACK*







*Douglas Rikard-Bell’s Rhubarb Lane development on the 2.9ha old Cook St council depot is back in action, with new consents in place for the project’s first stage of 6 new buildings over basement parking. Pelago and its anticipated partners, Brookfield Multiplex Constructions (NZ) Ltd and its upmarket residential development division, Multiplex Living, are expected to confirm details of the project in about 2 weeks. The full Rhubarb Lane project will contain 20 mixed-use residential & commercial buildings with a combined floor area of just over 147,800m², containing about 1000 residential units, 360 residential/office spaces & nearly 3800m² of retail, food & beverage and service activities. The whole development has a 10-year timeframe and a potential end value exceeding $1 billion. The design approach was unusual, and has been maintained in the second promotion of the project. Mr Rikard-Bell asked 6 architects – Ian Moore, Patrick Clifford, Fearon Hay, Andrew Barclay at Warren & Mahoney, Pip Cheshire, and Chris Kelly from Architecture Workshop - to work separately on adjoining buildings to be erected in Rhubarb Lane. Each was given parameters such as stud height, total floorspace & the number of floors, and asked to go to. The layout of the whole project has been strongly influenced by the council’s creation of the Victoria Quarter, incorporated into a plan change, with specific rules & assessment criteria that included the identification of the site as quarter area 2 and a requirement that any redevelopment be based on an approved comprehensive site structure plan. For RENDERS please visit HERE*


*AUCKLAND [CBD + SURROUNDS]
[ON THE BOARDWALK] - PART 1*


----------



## charliewong90

nice pictures of a nice city


----------



## charliewong90

-delete- sorry, my posting doesn't go through sometimes hence the double posting.


----------



## Guest

charliewong90 said:


> nice pictures of a nice city


Thank you Charliewong, that is very kind of you


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02|02*










*[06 FEBRUARY 2010] - 25°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

AUCKLAND RANKED 4th + 10th FOR MOST [LIVEABLE CITY] *







*The Economist Intelligence Unit's livability also uses data from the Mercer consulting group and shows cities in Canada, Australia, Austria, Finland and New Zealand as the ideal destinations thanks to a widespread availability of goods and services, low personal risk and an effective infrastructure. The survey said "In the current global political climate, it is no surprise that the most desirable destinations are those with a lower perceived threat of terrorism." In the 2010 results, the Swiss cities Zurich and Geneva slipped out of the top 10, replaced by Adelaide and Auckland (10th), New Zealand. The Mercer Index places Auckland at #4*


*AUCKLAND [CBD + SURROUNDS]
[ON THE BOARDWALK] - PART 2*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

We are going places, jumping 2 spots is not bad in the least  Lovely photographs as always :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> We are going places, jumping 2 spots is not bad in the least  Lovely photographs as always :kiss:


Thanks bebe :kiss:


----------



## Andre_idol

No doubts for one of the most liveable cities in the world award! You show us why Sydney! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos of Auckland


----------



## Pule

Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> No doubts for one of the most liveable cities in the world award! You show us why Sydney! :cheers:


Oh I try mate  No easy task I tell you  Thanks for the comment and have a gr8 weekend, I am off to Christchurch and Wellington - heee haaaa :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> Very nice new photos of Auckland


Thanks mate, be naughty and have a fun weekend 




Pule said:


> Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


Thanks Puls - have a "lekker" weekend mate


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02|02*










*[06 FEBRUARY 2010] - 25°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

UNDERGROUND [RAIL LINK] STILL ON THE CARDS *







*Progress is being made on plans for an underground city rail link despite estimates it may not be complete and constructed until 2021. The Auckland City Council’s transport committee has been updated on further details for a rail connection that would link Mt Eden and Britomart. Auckland Regional Transport Authority strategic transport planning manager Matthew Rednall says work has progressed significantly since Christmas. "We should be examining routes that can accommodate three stations. So from that evaluation, all the routes that could only accommodate one or two stations were dismissed." Suggested routes may run along Queen St, cross the motorway and follow Symonds St and New North Rd to Eden Terrace. Three short-listed stations include one at Aotea Square in the vicinity of Albert and Wellesley streets, one at Karangahape Rd near Pitt St and one at Symonds St in Newton. It is expected that nearly all of the corridor will be underground. Key challenges include the gradient, cost, buy-in from stakeholders and the public and unknown underground structures. Committee chairman Ken Baguley says progress is fantastic but he has concerns that Britomart is already operating near capacity. He says trains exit the same way they enter and if it opened in both directions it could double the capacity. The preferred alignment will be announced to stakeholders in March or April and preferred station locations will be finalised by December.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD + SURROUNDS]
[ON THE BOARDWALK] - PART 3*


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


> Oh I try mate  No easy task I tell you  Thanks for the comment and have a gr8 weekend, I am off to Christchurch and Wellington - heee haaaa :cheers:


Lucky you!  Have fun and enjoy Summer!


----------



## DWest

great city!!


----------



## christos-greece

The city of Auckland is really great, very nice, pleasant and of course beautiful :cheers:


----------



## ashton

^ I agree........


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Agreed too! :cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol

The festival pics are sooo awesome!! 
And if there was an crazy amount of people I wonder how many will be in the "Auckland Biggest Party" what´s that of the Auckland Cup Week? :dunno:

Hey Sydney shouldn´t you be IN Sydney taking pictures all naked in front of Sydney´s Opera House instead going to that wonderful NZ towns that we saw in the other threads? :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos from the festival of sailing


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> The festival pics are sooo awesome!!
> And if there was an crazy amount of people I wonder how many will be in the "Auckland Biggest Party" what´s that of the Auckland Cup Week? :dunno:
> 
> Hey Sydney shouldn´t you be IN Sydney taking pictures all naked in front of Sydney´s Opera House instead going to that wonderful NZ towns that we saw in the other threads? :lol:


Thanks mate :colgate: I would say that Santa's Parade is probably the biggest - approx. 400 000 people flock into the city centre - chaos !! All events are well attended here and everybody has good, clean, civil fun.

Yes, I should  I would do it without blinking an eyelid - in fact, I would love to do it - I can't stand clothes and I am naked at every opportunity that I get :colgate: Would you do it ? 




christos-greece said:


> Very nice photos from the festival of sailing


Thanks sweet pea :cheers:


----------



## fastdragon

amuse to hear,you do kinda fun without blinking an eyelid.I also love to watch you naked,certainly hate to blinking while doing that...


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks sweet pea :cheers:


Welcome as well kay:


----------



## Guest

fastdragon said:


> amuse to hear,you do kinda fun without blinking an eyelid.I also love to watch you naked,certainly hate to blinking while doing that...


:lol: Best you keep your eyes closed, it won't be a pretty sight 




christos-greece said:


> Welcome as well kay:


:cheers:


----------



## Shezan

this city rapresents one on the top ways of living worldwide, IMHO


----------



## Guest

Shezan said:


> this city rapresents one on the top ways of living worldwide, IMHO


And the experts agree with you  Thanks mate and have a great weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|03*










*[05 MARCH 2010] - 26°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

AUCKLAND CITY [95% GRAFFITI FREE]*







*Auckland city's streets are being cleaned up, with an independent survey conducted last month finding the city is 95 per cent graffiti free - an improvement from 88 per cent a year ago. The survey, which measures the level of ambient graffiti - such as vandalism in streets, parks and public buildings - is conducted every six months on behalf of Auckland City Council. "This council is focused on tackling graffiti vandalism so that Aucklanders can enjoy a city that looks and feels safe. This fantastic achievement indicates our council-initiated graffiti-eradication and enforcement programmes, such as Zero Tolerance and Can-Do, are working very well," says Councillor Paul Goldsmith, chairperson of the Community Services Committee. "Auckland City Police have also apprehended 81 graffiti vandals between 1 July 2009 and 31 January. This shows how committed the council and the community are about being graffiti-free." The council's Zero Tolerance programme started in 2000, and in July 2008 all graffiti vandalism began to be photographed and entered into a graffiti-tracker database. This means offenders can be more easily identified and apprehended.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[FORGET ME NOT] - PART 1*


----------



## Niwascape

Great photos! I liked the ones of the recent Lantern Festival. Yes, was very crowded, but was worth it for the amazing fireworks finale on Sunday night. We then found the trick was to hang around a bit, and in 10 minutes nearly everyone had gone home and we had Albert Park with all the glowing lanterns to ourselves!


----------



## christos-greece

The last ones are really great photos... thanks :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Niwascape said:


> Great photos! I liked the ones of the recent Lantern Festival. Yes, was very crowded, but was worth it for the amazing fireworks finale on Sunday night. We then found the trick was to hang around a bit, and in 10 minutes nearly everyone had gone home and we had Albert Park with all the glowing lanterns to ourselves!


:lol: Very clever, I had to get out of there and quick but I really enjoyed the sights and sounds. Thanks for the compliment.




christos-greece said:


> The last ones are really great photos... thanks :cheers:


Thanks sweety, you are always so kind :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|03*










*[05 MARCH 2010] - 26°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

AUCKLAND [HOUSE PRICES] HIT FEB HIGH*







*Average prices for Auckland properties hit a February high last month, said real estate firm Barfoot and Thompson. Barfoots, which is the largest of the Auckland real estate agencies, handling around one third of residential sales, said the average price for February was $521,323 - a new high for that month and up 3.2 per cent. An increase in new listings, pushing choice to its highest level in 11 months, meant the Auckland housing market was 'finely balanced.' "Taken in isolation, February was a solid month,' said Peter Thompson, company managing director. "The average house price in February increased by 3.2 per cent on that in January, and while a seasonal uplift was expected as people returned from the summer break, an average February price close to that for the average for the previous year ( 2009 yearly average: $522,297) has never occurred previously.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[FORGET ME NOT] - PART 2*


----------



## ashton

^ Beautiful. Goes best with my first cup of coffee of the day...


----------



## christos-greece

And those houses are totally awesome :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Awesome shots!!! The price of Auckland home isn't bad and it is around same price here in Seattle depending on the location, size, and condition. Sushi delivery? No thanks, I prefer to eat in the restaurant where it is fresher!


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ Beautiful. Goes best with my first cup of coffee of the day...


I should charge my online readers for their news fix  I am very happy to hear that you enjoy my thread and long may it continue :cheers: Thanks mate.




christos-greece said:


> And those houses are totally awesome :cheers:


Thanks Christos, I wouldn't mind a house along Tamaki Drive, the views are amazing !




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Awesome shots!!! The price of Auckland home isn't bad and it is around same price here in Seattle depending on the location, size, and condition. Sushi delivery? No thanks, I prefer to eat in the restaurant where it is fresher!


Kiwi's find it alarmingly expensive, that is just the average house price and the area where I live in is an average of $1 million plus ... Auckland has always been overpriced, when the first lots were sold in 1840 they were sold at exactly the same price as lots in London - nothing has changed  How have u been sweety ?


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|03*










*[05 MARCH 2010] - 26°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

AUCKLAND WELCOMES [QUEEN MARY 2] FOR THE 3rd TIME*







*The largest ship ever to visit New Zealand, Cunard’s magnificent Queen Mary 2, is expected to turn heads again when she calls at Auckland as part of her third world voyage. In a first, New Zealand designer Trelise Cooper will parade a selection from her upcoming 2011 Summer Collections poolside on the decks of the grand ocean liner, while she is in port. “Cunard loves to create history-making moments so we were thrilled to support NZ talent by offering a remarkable international stage to exhibit Trelise’s collection,” Ms Sherry said. Trelise Cooper said it was an honour to be asked to show her range onboard the ocean liner. “What a privilege to be the first designer to present such a show in New Zealand waters,” Ms Cooper said. The stately ocean liner can carry up to 2620 guests and pour more than $500,000 into Auckland’s economy through passenger and crew spending and port charges. The magnificent Queen Mary 2 will return to Auckland on her fourth world voyage next year, with her brand new sister, the elegant Queen Elizabeth, also to visit Auckland on her maiden world voyage in February 2011.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[FORGET ME NOT] - PART 3*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Kiwi's find it alarmingly expensive, that is just the average house price and the area where I live in is an average of $1 million plus ... Auckland has always been overpriced, when the first lots were sold in 1840 they were sold at exactly the same price as lots in London - nothing has changed  How have u been sweety ?


Interesting. I'm doing good and still job hunting but I am doing some freelance works. On Friday, I will have surgery but I will be fine.  How's about you? How's your interior design business going?


----------



## ashton

SYDNEY said:


> I should charge my online readers for their news fix  I am very happy to hear that you enjoy my thread and long may it continue :cheers: Thanks mate.


I have been a huge fan since the start. This is the second thread I open each day after my country's. Though I do not post often, however I am visiting each single day.


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Interesting. I'm doing good and still job hunting but I am doing some freelance works. On Friday, I will have surgery but I will be fine.  How's about you? How's your interior design business going?


All the best of luck with the surgery - I will cross fingers and toes for ya  All going good this side, the medical centre refurb job just keeps growing and growing which is fabulous - I am not complaining mate :colgate:

Let me know how the surgery went and take good care of yourself.




ashton said:


> I have been a huge fan since the start. This is the second thread I open each day after my country's. Though I do not post often, however I am visiting each single day.


Yay, I get second place :colgate: That is very sweet of you and I appreciate it tremendously - thank you :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02|03*










*[06 MARCH 2010] - 27°C SATURDAY, 15:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

AUCKLANDER WINS [OSCAR] FOR AVATAR*







*A Kiwi visual effects team has won an Oscar for their work on James Cameron's blockbuster Avatar. Weta Digital's Joe Letteri, Stephen Rosenbaum, Richard Baneham and Andrew Jones collected the award at the Los Angeles ceremony. Avatar, which is also up for best picture, was nominated alongside Disctrict 9 and Star Strek for best visual effects. Aucklander Kim Sinclair also won the art director's award for Avatar, which also won best cinematography.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[HIGH TEA] - PART 1*


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos of Auckland SYDNEY


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> All the best of luck with the surgery - I will cross fingers and toes for ya  All going good this side, the medical centre refurb job just keeps growing and growing which is fabulous - I am not complaining mate :colgate:
> 
> Let me know how the surgery went and take good care of yourself.


Will do! Thank you!  Glad to hear that you got more projects to do!  

Love the picture of LV display!


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Very nice new photos of Auckland SYDNEY


Thank you sweety - you never fail to reply - thanks :cheers:




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Will do! Thank you!  Glad to hear that you got more projects to do!
> 
> Love the picture of LV display!


Thanks cupcake ... the more the merrier :cheers: and once again, good luck


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02|03*










*[06 MARCH 2010] - 27°C SATURDAY, 15:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECTS]

PROJECTS FOR THE [2011 RUGBY WORLD CUP] GAINS MOMENTUM*







*With exactly 18 months to go until Rugby World Cup 2011 kicks off, Auckland is building up to the event with a wealth of infrastructure projects powering ahead right across the region. Eden Park's redevelopment is leading the way with the new six-level, 21,500-seat south stand almost structurally complete. The finishing touches are being added including the installation of seats, while construction of the east stand, transport hub and western concourse continues. The redevelopment is on track for completion by November this year, providing a number of opportunities to fully road test the stadium ahead of RWC 2011. Outside the ground, work to upgrade Kingsland railway station, the improvements to Sandringham Road and the creation of a link lane between Sandringham and Walters roads are all well underway. The station is due to be completed in time for the All Blacks test with South Africa on 10 July. The link lane is also expected to be used for that match. "These upgrades combined with the comprehensive traffic and transport planning around both Eden Park and North Harbour Stadium will ensure fans will easily be able to travel to and from matches in Auckland," Barnett says. On the all important airport to CBD route, the new Manukau harbour crossing will be ready seven months earlier than planned. The $230 million project, which will cut up to 20 minutes from the journey between the airport and central Auckland, will now open in August 2010. With Auckland hosting at least 12 teams during RWC 2011, upgrades to training venues across the region are kicking off. Improvements to fields, lighting and buildings at Western Springs Stadium, Onewa Domain, and Mt Smart Stadium will ensure a world-class experience for the teams. On the waterfront, work has begun on the new Marine Events Centre on the Halsey Street wharf. The centre, due to be completed by July 2011 for use during RWC 2011, offers 3000sqm of hospitality space with adjacent public spaces. Adjacent to the Marine Events Centre site, the first stage of the Wynyard Quarter development (Jellicoe Street and the public plaza at its western end, as well as a retail and entertainment precinct on North Wharf) will be complete by RWC 2011. "Add to that confirmation from the Government that Queens Wharf will be opened up for use during the Tournament and we can be confident that piece of the puzzle will be in place for the opening celebrations on 9 September 2011," Barnett says. In other key central city projects, Aotea Square's major redevelopment will be completed by October this year and the $121 million restoration and expansion of the Auckland Art Gallery Toi o Tamaki will open to the public in the middle of 2011. Accommodation in the region is being boosted with two new hotels at the airport. Last month Auckland Airport announced they're building a 125-room 2-star Formule 1 hotel, while a 4-star 260-room Novotel is currently being built next to the international terminal. Both will open in time for RWC 2011 and will be operated by Accor. "When you see all these things happening on the ground you know we are building towards something big," Barnett says.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[HIGH TEA] - PART 2*


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


> Yes, I should  I would do it without blinking an eyelid - in fact, I would love to do it - I can't stand clothes and I am naked at every opportunity that I get :colgate: Would you do it ?


If wasn´t me behind the camera taking those awesome shots I´d definitely be in front of it! :cheers:

Great photography as usual...it´s a clean city but seems that your shots make the city look cleaner! I really hope portuguese rugby players can enjoy this :drool:

Just curious...the "Forget Me Not" set title came from a song?


Sydney...keep amusing us with this :lol:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> If wasn´t me behind the camera taking those awesome shots I´d definitely be in front of it! :cheers:
> 
> Great photography as usual...it´s a clean city but seems that your shots make the city look cleaner! I really hope portuguese rugby players can enjoy this :drool:
> 
> Just curious...the "Forget Me Not" set title came from a song?
> 
> 
> Sydney...keep amusing us with this :lol:


Sure you would  Thanks, you are making my head swell  The city is one of the cleanest that I have seen on my travel around the world, however it does also have it's bad days - let's blame it on the wind and the seagulls - messy little critters


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03|03*










*[07 MARCH 2010] - 24°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

AUCKLAND LAUNCHES [BALCONY TV]*







*Satellite Media is proud to announce the launch of BalconyTV Auckland today. The launch comes just a week after BalconyTV announced its 10 Millionth video view. BalconyTV – Music with a view; is an online music show featuring live music performances from artists in Dublin, Hamburg, London, Poznan, Nashville and now Auckland, New Zealand. By performing on a Balcony on Auckland’s Ponsonby Road – local performances can now be viewed all over the world. Hosted by Phil Bell (aka Sirvere) BalconyTV Auckland will kick off with a performance by South Auckland’s finest Young Sid. Young Sid performed freestyle on our debut show, and calls it as he sees it explaining the inspiration for his solo material comes from his experiences over the past 2 years “police profiling, media scrutiny, death, youth and the ups and downs, living life”. We’ll be following that up with performances by Bradley Carter/Pistol Youth, Jocee Tuck, Nathan King, The Drab Doo Riffs, Teacups, Connan Mockasin, I am Giant and Anna Coddington. BalconyTV was founded in June 2006 by 3 Dublin Flatmates. Satellite Media is delighted to bring BalconyTV to Auckland, New Zealand. Satellite Media’s General Manager Nikki Streater said ‘we’re really excited to be launching BalconyTV in Auckland, it brings together all of things that we do best. We see this as a great opportunity for artists to perform live and get the performances out to a wide audience’.*


*AUCKLAND [PUHOI]
[AUCKLAND'S BACK GARDEN] - PART 1*


----------



## aster4000

nice photos as usual.
I was a little startled on pic (5th from top- post 2889) on a man standing.
It seems he doesn't have legs.


----------



## Guest

aster4000 said:


> nice photos as usual.
> I was a little startled on pic (5th from top- post 2889) on a man standing.
> It seems he doesn't have legs.


Thank you  you are so right :lol: it does seem as if he has no legs, I didn't notice it at all .... you can also just see his toes .... now that you have pointed it out it looks so funny :lol: .... thanks for that.


----------



## ashton

^ Nice mix of photos you got there. . .


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ Nice mix of photos you got there. . .


Thanks Ashton, they are more country pumpkin in flavour


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03|03*










*[07 MARCH 2010] - 24°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

[LADY GAGA] ARRIVES IN AUCKLAND*







*American pop star Lady Gaga arrived in Auckland this morning, ahead of her two near sold-out nights at the city's Vector Arena over the weekend. Lady Gaga - whose real name is Stefani Germanotta - has brought the full Monster Ball tour to Auckland for her shows on Saturday and Sunday night. It is her second trip to New Zealand - she accompanied the Pussycat Dolls down under last year as their supporting act. "Just arrived in New Zealand, greeted at 7 am by all my beautiful fans, glitter faces + police. Can't wait to perform the show of a lifetime," she tweeted earlier today. She followed that up by saying: "Listening to The Edge. Catch me if you can kiwis. I'm in a walka. Play telephone?x." She then made a call to "her favourite pop music station", The Edge, saying she was being chased by fans. She told breakfast hosts Jay Jay, Dom and Mike she had commissioned three 747 planes to transport her set to New Zealand. "I put in a little extra money this year for the freight so that all the fans here could see the exact same show that everyone else sees all over the world," she told Edge Radio Station. "This is not going to be an abridged show; they're going to see the real Monster Ball."*


*AUCKLAND [KAWAU ISLAND]
[AUCKLAND'S BACK GARDEN] - PART 2*


----------



## kingsway

lovely collection of pictures.
liking your subjects mate.


----------



## jeromericks

An Auckland Video (I recommend watching it in HD)






Hope you all enjoy it ​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The video about Auckland is really very nice, thanks


----------



## Guest

kingsway said:


> lovely collection of pictures.
> liking your subjects mate.


Thanks :colgate: I aim to please 




jeromericks said:


> An Auckland Video (I recommend watching it in HD) Hope you all enjoy it ​


Thanks Jeromericks, I did enjoy it


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

About time that you update this thread again :lol: Lovely images :kiss:


----------



## jeromericks

christos-greece said:


> ^^ The video about Auckland is really very nice, thanks





SYDNEY said:


> Thanks Jeromericks, I did enjoy it


Thanks you guys I just saw it on youtube and I decided I may as well put it on this thread


----------



## ashton

^ Nice pictures again Sydney.. Hope you enjoy Lady Gaga!


----------



## christos-greece

I also hope the same about Lady Gaga


----------



## eighty4

lady gaga? hno: 

nice update syd


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ Nice pictures again Sydney.. Hope you enjoy Lady Gaga!


Thanks, I love her eccentricities but I am not too fond of her music, give me Madonna any day 




christos-greece said:


> I also hope the same about Lady Gaga


Thanks mate :cheers:




eighty4 said:


> lady gaga? hno:
> 
> nice update syd


Mmmmmm - not my cup of tea either. Thanks sweety :cheers:


----------



## jpsolarized

more pics of the city please

and i detest lady CACA, such a ****** in women's body

i love New Zealand


----------



## Snorky33

jpsolarized said:


> more pics of the city please
> 
> and i detest lady CACA, such a ****** in women's body
> 
> i love New Zealand


Oh please...it's Lady Gaga not CACA, and so what if she's a *****:kiss: you can only but admire her amazing talent, like KD Lang and Ellen all wonderfully gifted woman...what's this do i detect some envy here?:tongue:


----------



## Guest

jpsolarized said:


> more pics of the city please
> 
> and i detest lady CACA, such a ****** in women's body
> 
> i love New Zealand


Sure, I shall do that :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03|03*










*[07 MARCH 2010] - 24°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

[SYLIVIA PARK] REVEALS BIG PLANS*







*New Zealand's biggest shopping mall is planning a major expansion, including multi-storey apartments and office blocks to create a "mini CBD". Sylvia Park management has applied for permission for taller buildings and more intensive development at the Mt Wellington site. The shopping mall, which opened in 2006, already has retail, offices and entertainment spread over 25ha. "Thirty years out, Sylvia Park is going to look radically different to what it looks like now in terms of density and activity on the site," Buckingham said. Expansion could include redeveloping land currently used for parking, as well as building upwards. "The intent is that ... we have some tall buildings, we give the thing some scale," he said. The proposed plan would allow for: An extra 100,000sq m of floor space, about 14 rugby fields, of which 50,000 must be residential. Building heights of between 10m and 60m. More open spaces, including a new park near Lynton Rd. In the meantime, plans for four new office blocks on Mt Wellington Highway were under way. Two have been approved, while applications for a further two, which are over the council's height limit, have been publicly notified.*


*AUCKLAND [KAWAU ISLAND]
[AUCKLAND'S BACK GARDEN] - PART 3*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03|03*










*[07 MARCH 2010] - 24°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [KAWAU ISLAND]
[AUCKLAND'S BACK GARDEN] - PART 4*


----------



## Andre_idol

This last set is a really beautiful location!

Looking forward for those "mini-CBD" plans 

:cheers: mate!

edit: What a timing :lol: Well...this LAST set is also awesome. 24ºC? 20ºC here tomorrow :banana: I was already sick and tired of the Winter...and I like Winter.


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> This last set is a really beautiful location!
> 
> Looking forward for those "mini-CBD" plans
> 
> :cheers: mate!
> 
> edit: What a timing :lol: Well...this LAST set is also awesome. 24ºC? 20ºC here tomorrow :banana: I was already sick and tired of the Winter...and I like Winter.


:lol: That was very good timing  Lucky you - we haven't even had winter yet and I am sick of it already  The leaves are falling off the trees and the temperatures are dropping BUT the good news is that there is still some life left in our summer for a few more weeks :cheers:

Thanks for the great comment


----------



## ashton

^ Another breathtaking set of photos.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Beautiful pictures!!! Ones of best pictures ever!!! I love that "ruin" site picture! What it was there?


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ Another breathtaking set of photos.


Thanks Ashton, yo are great for my ego :colgate:




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Beautiful pictures!!! Ones of best pictures ever!!! I love that "ruin" site picture! What it was there?


Wow, that is a compliment and a half, thanks sweety  The ruin is the old copper mine, I didn't have enough time to walk there but I do plan on returning there, I loved Kawau Island :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04|03*










*[13 MARCH 2010] - 21°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

[TEAM NEW ZEALAND] LEAD THE PACK*







*Strong and gusty southwest winds forced a cancellation of yesterday's competition, but not before previously unbeaten Emirates Team New Zealand went down to France's seventh-placed Aleph. Unlike on Sunday, when, despite a broken spinnaker pole, Team New Zealand recorded a solid victory over Italy's Azzurra team, the Kiwis were not so lucky against Aleph. The French, skippered by Bertrand Pace, were well in charge when disaster struck for the locals after they rounded the top mark. The Kiwis trailed into the mark on port, five boat lengths astern, when they ran into trouble as they trimmed their spinnaker to chase the French. Team NZ strategist Adam Beashel described the day as "one of the worst races we've sailed in a long time". "We were on the wrong side of the first two shifts of the first beat. Aleph did a great job sticking to their game plan and staying in the left and doing well out of that and putting a bit of pressure on us." Racing is scheduled to start at the earlier time of 9.30am today*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[LOUIS VUITTON CUP] - PART 1*


----------



## christos-greece

Those new photos are really very nice SYDNEY


----------



## eighty4

Nice updates  Never heard of kawau island till now.

I was at the boat show too, surprised I didnt see you. It was great, ill be putting my pics on soon aswell. What happened to those pics craigh took of us? he said he took some pics of us as we were walking down queen st


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Those new photos are really very nice SYDNEY


Thanks mate, you are very kind 




eighty4 said:


> Nice updates  Never heard of kawau island till now.
> 
> I was at the boat show too, surprised I didnt see you. It was great, ill be putting my pics on soon aswell. What happened to those pics craigh took of us? he said he took some pics of us as we were walking down queen st


You must go - it is fab, better than Waiheke Island in my opinion  ... you didn't see me because I was hanging around with all the A listers - people to see, you know ho it goes  ... :lol: I wish. We weren't there too long.

I don't know about any pics, I will ask him for ya.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04|03*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[LOUIS VUITTON CUP] - PART 2*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Beautiful pictures as always! I noticed almost all your pictures of Auckland filled by only two different minorities (Caucasians and Asians/Islanders). Do Auckland even have Africans or Latins/Latinos? I hope so.


----------



## ashton

^ Mornings in the Maldives have never been this good... Thanks for the pictures, Sydney.


----------



## eighty4

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Beautiful pictures as always! I noticed almost all your pictures of Auckland filled by only two different minorities (Caucasians and Asians/Islanders). Do Auckland even have Africans or Latins/Latinos? I hope so.


Yeah auckland is pretty much made up of those people. I think its only 60% white. There are no latinas/black women hno:


----------



## Andre_idol

Great pictures of the Louis Vuitton Cup


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I really like them


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

eighty4 said:


> Yeah auckland is pretty much made up of those people. I think its only 60% white. There are no latinas/black women hno:


I see. Does New Zealand's immigrant policy allows ANY minorities? Please forgive my ignorance. I heard that Australia didn't let any minorities except Caucasians until late 70's. I wonder if New Zealand has similar policy or not? I hope not.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Very nice pics indeed. Regards.*


----------



## Milan Luka

CrazyAboutCities said:


> I see. Does New Zealand's immigrant policy allows ANY minorities? Please forgive my ignorance. I heard that Australia didn't let any minorities except Caucasians until late 70's. I wonder if New Zealand has similar policy or not? I hope not.



OK if I take this one Sydney? 

NZ is open to anybody! They even let me, Sydney, Mr KF, eighty4 in. In fact I think most of the kiwiscraper guys are from other parts of the world.

You will see people from every part of the world. Historically Europeans were biggest arrivals groups up until 1960s, then next two decades was Pacific Islanders, last two decades a mix of anyone and everyone, primarily Asian though. Nationally by far biggest groups are European, Asian, Maori and Pacific Islanders. 

Various Asian, African and Middle Eastern groups are currently the fastest growing (still small in numbers). 

btw Love the Kawau shots Sydney. Where you gonna post the Bay of Plenty photos?


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Milan Luka said:


> OK if I take this one Sydney?
> 
> NZ is open to anybody! They even let me, Sydney, Mr KF, eighty4 in. In fact I think most of the kiwiscraper guys are from other parts of the world.
> 
> You will see people from every part of the world. Historically Europeans were biggest arrivals groups up until 1960s, then next two decades was Pacific Islanders, last two decades a mix of anyone and everyone, primarily Asian though. Nationally by far biggest groups are European, Asian, Maori and Pacific Islanders.
> 
> Various Asian, African and Middle Eastern groups are currently the fastest growing (still small in numbers).
> 
> btw Love the Kawau shots Sydney. Where you gonna post the Bay of Plenty photos?


That's great to know!  Thanks for the explanation. Appreciate that. :cheers:


----------



## DML2

Happy to see Kawau Island represented in here!


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing and very nice as well, thanks for those photos


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Beautiful pictures as always! I noticed almost all your pictures of Auckland filled by only two different minorities (Caucasians and Asians/Islanders). Do Auckland even have Africans or Latins/Latinos? I hope so.


Thanks sweety, I have been away - again ! sorry for the delay. There are 184 nationalities living in Auckland and there are many latino's and only a few black Africans ... Africans get refugee status from Zimbabwe and Somalia. The number of Latino's is growing because of a work/visa agreement between the countries. It is a real mish-mash of all sorts here - very multi-cultural. 




ashton said:


> ^ Mornings in the Maldives have never been this good... Thanks for the pictures, Sydney.


Nothing beats a morning in the Maldives  You are most welcome and thanks for the comment.




Andre_idol said:


> Great pictures of the Louis Vuitton Cup


Thanks :colgate:




Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Very nice pics indeed. Regards.*


Thanks mate, that is very kind of you 




Milan Luka said:


> OK if I take this one Sydney?
> 
> NZ is open to anybody! They even let me, Sydney, Mr KF, eighty4 in. In fact I think most of the kiwiscraper guys are from other parts of the world.
> 
> You will see people from every part of the world. Historically Europeans were biggest arrivals groups up until 1960s, then next two decades was Pacific Islanders, last two decades a mix of anyone and everyone, primarily Asian though. Nationally by far biggest groups are European, Asian, Maori and Pacific Islanders.
> 
> Various Asian, African and Middle Eastern groups are currently the fastest growing (still small in numbers).
> 
> btw Love the Kawau shots Sydney. Where you gonna post the Bay of Plenty photos?


:lol: Yeah, the let us in :lol: Thanks for the explanation sweety, I couldn't have done it better myself  I will post the BOP pics as soon as I get the Auckland pics done ... I have so many threads going I am losing track  ... on top of that I had so many birthday wishes in Facebook it took me forever to thank everybody .. between facebook, SSC, emails etc. one doesn't have much time left for picking your nose :lol:




DML2 said:


> Happy to see Kawau Island represented in here!


It is a beauty - it has taken us 4 years to go there but definitely worth the wait 




christos-greece said:


> Amazing and very nice as well, thanks for those photos


Thanks christos, you are most welcome and thanks for all your great comments.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Welcome back, Sydney! I was wondering what happened to you for last few days. :cheers: Looking forward to see your new pictures.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04|03*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[LOUIS VUITTON CUP] - PART 3*


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Welcome back, Sydney! I was wondering what happened to you for last few days. :cheers: Looking forward to see your new pictures.


Thanks cupcake  I have been on the beach at one of my most favourite places in NZ ... Mount Maunganui, hell I love it so much there we are making plans to move there. It will be a huge change from 1.4 million people to just over 100 000 people but the lifestyle etc. in The Mount is second to none :cheers:

I am working through the pics and will get there in about 2 days or so  Stay tuned mate :colgate:


----------



## eighty4

Lol I have the same pic as this. When i post it ill let you know  

Happy 30th Sydney  It was my birthday on sunday aswell


----------



## Guest

eighty4 said:


> Lol I have the same pic as this. When i post it ill let you know
> 
> Happy 30th Sydney  It was my birthday on sunday aswell


:lol: Gr8 minds think alike :colgate: Thanks and happy birthday to you :cheers: may you have many more and stay young forever  I have joined the 40's club  oh well, I still look 30 :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04|03*










*[14 MARCH 2010] - 24°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

[VIADUCT EVENTS CENTRE] TAKES SHAPE*







*Plans to start construction on Auckland's newest events centre are advancing well. Work at the prime waterfront location in Halsey Street Wharf is set to start in April. Auckland City Council's Arts, Culture and Recreation Committee this week announced a new name for the 6000m2 facility changing it from Marine Events Centre to Viaduct Events Centre. Committee chairperson, Councillor Greg Moyle explains, "We considered various proposals and have chosen a name that helps to identify the location and ensures that the facility is not seen as a venue for marine-based events only." "We are very excited about the opening of the Viaduct Events Centre. It will support several key Auckland events, as well as helping to secure our city's success on the international events calendar," he says. Hawkins Construction has been awarded the contract to construct the facility on Halsey Street wharf, previously the site of the Oracle America's Cup. The company officially takes over the site on 29 March and will start preparing for construction in April. The multi-purpose facility will offer flexible exhibition, meeting and hospitality space on Auckland's vibrant Viaduct Harbour. Expected to be completed and in use by Rugby World Cup 2011, the facility will offer external public spaces close to the waters edge offering spectacular views of the Waitemata Harbour and the city skyline. With its ideal location, it will be just a few minutes walk from some of Auckland's best accommodation and entertainment offerings, as well as the city centre and public transport services. The Viaduct Events Centre will help create significant economic benefit to Auckland. Through an aggressive event attraction strategy, the Viaduct Events Centre will have the potential to generate up to $128 million of additional expenditure in the Auckland region.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD + NEWMARKET]
[BULGE] - PART 1*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks cupcake  I have been on the beach at one of my most favourite places in NZ ... Mount Maunganui, hell I love it so much there we are making plans to move there. It will be a huge change from 1.4 million people to just over 100 000 people but the lifestyle etc. in The Mount is second to none :cheers:
> 
> I am working through the pics and will get there in about 2 days or so  Stay tuned mate :colgate:


I know that feeling. I used to live in greater Los Angeles area of over 18 million people then moved to a rural town in Oregon just under population of 1,000 when I was in high school. It was huge culture shock for me but it was a great experience though. After few years of living in rural areas, I realized that living in large city works better for me so I moved to Seattle. 

Love these pictures! That picture of man with huge ****/testicles painted on his face is hilarious! :lol:


----------



## eighty4

Did you help him remove the envelope which has somehow got stuck to is face?

What is the link to ya website again?

Im buying a new camera this weekend cant wait. I pick it up on saturday. I'll have to get down to newmarket sometime. That new station looks cool.

I posted some pics of the boat show, a week later lol. Ill be putting some more on tonight


----------



## Shezan

lovely girls


----------



## Andre_idol

I´m running out of adjectives already for this city so I just wanna say (because I read something up there...)...Happy (late) Birthday  

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice photos indeed SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> I know that feeling. I used to live in greater Los Angeles area of over 18 million people then moved to a rural town in Oregon just under population of 1,000 when I was in high school. It was huge culture shock for me but it was a great experience though. After few years of living in rural areas, I realized that living in large city works better for me so I moved to Seattle.
> 
> Love these pictures! That picture of man with huge ****/testicles painted on his face is hilarious! :lol:


I have had enough of "big" cities, it is more of a burden than a pleasure really  I find that I never want to leave the smaller towns (it must be old age  ) ... they have everything that you need and when you feel like a big city fix there is always the option of having a weekend away 

The **** man is funny ... dickhead  Thanks for the comments sweety :cheers:




eighty4 said:


> Did you help him remove the envelope which has somehow got stuck to is face?
> 
> What is the link to ya website again?
> 
> Im buying a new camera this weekend cant wait. I pick it up on saturday. I'll have to get down to newmarket sometime. That new station looks cool.
> 
> I posted some pics of the boat show, a week later lol. Ill be putting some more on tonight


What a knob :lol: he was obviously at the wrong place - probably wagging  ... which website sweet pea ? Aaaaah fab, congrats, it is very exciting getting the new toy - have fun and go wild !




Shezan said:


> lovely girls


I am pleased that you approve :colgate:




Andre_idol said:


> I´m running out of adjectives already for this city so I just wanna say (because I read something up there...)...Happy (late) Birthday
> 
> :cheers:


Thank you - that is so kind of you :cheers: I still feel young and gorgeous 




christos-greece said:


> Lovely, very nice photos indeed SYDNEY


Thanks :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04|03*










*[14 MARCH 2010] - 24°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

[NEWMARKET VIADUCT] RACING ALONG*







*Work on the Newmarket Viaduct replacement project cranks up from tomorrow when lanes on the southern motorway start closing overnight. The agency says work is taking place at night to minimise disruptions. It warns that delays are likely so people should allow extra time when travelling south. Progress on stage one of the project stepped up a gear in February as the "Big Blue" construction gantry launched into action. At 140 metres long, towering 20 metres above the existing Newmarket Viaduct and weighing more than 800 tonnes, Big Blue will play a key role in keeping Auckland moving through the staged replacement of the Newmarket Viaduct. In its first full week of operation at the northern end of the new bridge the gantry installed 19 segments of the new southbound structure. Over the coming months it will lift a further 150 individual segments into place. Agency Auckland state highways manager Tommy Parker says using the specialist equipment rather than just conventional cranes means the construction team is able to work more efficiently and keep the motorway open in both directions throughout the replacement process. "Importantly it will help us to construct stage one of the project – the new four-lane southbound motorway bridge – fast enough to increase capacity in time for the Rugby World Cup." The new bridge should be operational by as early as October this year but with only three lanes initially open to traffic. That will allow for dismantling work to begin on the old southbound bridge next to it. The fourth lane across the new bridge will open in February 2011 to tie in with the motorway expansion from Market Rd that will see southbound capacity enhanced as far as Greenlane. Once the old southbound half of the existing Newmarket Viaduct has been removed, the new northbound bridge will then be built in its place and twinned with the new southbound bridge. "With so much construction activity taking place next to the live motorway during this vital upgrade, motorway users need to be aware of potential visual distractions when driving over Newmarket and stick to the reduced speed limits at all times," Mr Parker says.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD + NEWMARKET]
[BULGE] - PART 2*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Sunny days will remain to be treasured. Good pics :kiss:


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


> Thank you - that is so kind of you :cheers: I still feel young and gorgeous


You´re welcome...glad to hear that! So continue to pick your fancy and huge - I guess - camera and post here your clicks around Auckland :cheers:


----------



## ashton

^ Nice nice


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great cosmopolitan shots as usual mate, looks like the weather is holding out nicely over there unlike the plunge back into winter we've been forecast for next week. Keep up the good work!


----------



## kalibob32

i pretty much set up an account here so that i could comment on this thread!
auckland looks so enticing - and full of really good looking peope haha!


----------



## christos-greece

About the weather: how is the weather there on these days?


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^

Cool mornings and evenings, and mostly sunny at the moment.


----------



## dutchmaster

Your pics are always so charming..very nice collection :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Sunny days will remain to be treasured. Good pics :kiss:


Thanks bebe :kiss:




Andre_idol said:


> You´re welcome...glad to hear that! So continue to pick your fancy and huge - I guess - camera and post here your clicks around Auckland :cheers:


Thanks mate, I shall do that with great pleasure 




ashton said:


> ^ Nice nice


Thanks :colgate:




Bristol Mike said:


> Great cosmopolitan shots as usual mate, looks like the weather is holding out nicely over there unlike the plunge back into winter we've been forecast for next week. Keep up the good work!


Aaaah the weather is gr8 :colgate: no sign of winter as yet - thank God  Hang in there and stay snug  Thanks Mikey.




kalibob32 said:


> i pretty much set up an account here so that i could comment on this thread!
> auckland looks so enticing - and full of really good looking peope haha!


Wow, that's gr8 - thanks :colgate: Don't stay scarce mate.




christos-greece said:


> About the weather: how is the weather there on these days?


Fabulous thanks 




dutchmaster said:


> Your pics are always so charming..very nice collection :cheers:


Thanks :colgate: that is very sweet of you mate.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04|03*










*[14 MARCH 2010] - 24°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

[ELECTRIC RAIL] ON TRACK*







*PLANS to electrify Auckland's rail network got a big lift last week with KiwiRail taking delivery of a custom-built $1 million flatbed transporter. The 30-tonne lowloader was trucked from Manco Engineering in East Tamaki and lifted by two cranes on to the tracks at the Ontrack rail weld depot in Otahuhu. Manco managing director Bryan Black says the transporter represents the "physical start" of Auckland's rail electrification. "This unit will carry all the electrification poles, cross sections and wire along with the concrete batching plant as the construction takes place." "It's a truly New Zealand product." Mr Black says the company is now hoping for export orders, with four quotes already requested and railway engineers visiting next week from Malaysia and Australia. Electrification contractors Hawkins and Laing O'Rourke will start using the transporter in June on the Newmarket to Swanson western line. It will move on to the Otahuhu to Britomart section by the end of the year but most work on the southern line to Papakura, including the Manukau rail link, will be done next year. The last section to be electrified will be the eastern line with all the infrastructure completed by the end of 2013. Mr Hood says the electric train supplier should be chosen by the end of the year. "And hopefully the first trains will arrive in 2013 as well."*


*AUCKLAND [CBD + NEWMARKET]
[BULGE] - PART 3*


----------



## ashton

^ Thank you for another set of wonderful & amazing photos today.


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ Thank you for another set of wonderful & amazing photos today.


Thanks Ashton, I am very glad that you approve  Have a great long weekend :colgate:


----------



## madridhere

Beautiful Auckland, Sydney.


----------



## Andre_idol

Beautiful as always


----------



## christos-greece

Those photos at April 1st are indeed very nice, amazing kay:


----------



## Guest

madridhere said:


> Beautiful Auckland, Sydney.


Thanks mate, that is very kind of you 




Andre_idol said:


> Beautiful as always


Thanks :colgate:




christos-greece said:


> Those photos at April 1st are indeed very nice, amazing kay:


Thanks sweety :colgate:


----------



## ashton

^ wow. welcome back!


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ wow. welcome back!


Thanks mate, I have been very, very busy entertaining family and helping them with their immigration procedures to New Zealand - it is a lot of work - phew ! there isn't much time for pics or anything else


----------



## ashton

^ No worries at all... Take your time and enjoy. I will just, for the meantime, back-read the other pages in this thread to re-view the lovely photos you posted. 
Have a nice day!


----------



## Andre_idol

Hey SYDNEY come say "HI" to the banner!!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Today banner is really very nice, cool for sure kay:


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ No worries at all... Take your time and enjoy. I will just, for the meantime, back-read the other pages in this thread to re-view the lovely photos you posted.
> Have a nice day!


Thanks mate, you have yourself a gr8 weekend :colgate:




Andre_idol said:


> Hey SYDNEY come say "HI" to the banner!!





christos-greece said:


> ^^ Today banner is really very nice, cool for sure kay:


Bugger ! I missed it


----------



## Guest

We have had some family visiting from South Africa and subsequently decided to show them where Aucklander's love to play  I hope that you enjoy this area which is one of my favourite weekend getaways.


*TAURANGA | MOUNT MAUNGANUI [WAIKINO + THE MOUNT]
PART 1*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

^^ Great pictures! That last picture reminds me a lot of Seattle's Alki Beach.


----------



## PortoNuts

Nice condo buildings. :cheers2:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great shots as usual mate, lovely new modern apartment buildings in that last batch. Must be expensive living there.


----------



## Andre_idol

PortoNuts said:


> Nice condo buildings. :cheers2:


Agree :yes: 

Seems like a great place to spend the weekend!


----------



## Shezan

those residencials are fabulous


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> ^^ Great pictures! That last picture reminds me a lot of Seattle's Alki Beach.


Seattle has a bit of everything (you never have to leave home mate)  Every time that I go to The Mount I don't want to leave  I love, love, love it there. Thanks for the comment mate - how have you been doing ?




PortoNuts said:


> Nice condo buildings. :cheers2:


Nice price tag too 




Bristol Mike said:


> Great shots as usual mate, lovely new modern apartment buildings in that last batch. Must be expensive living there.


Thanks Mikey, I am putting some time aside this weekend to look through your thread - I am hoping that things are warming up for you :colgate: It is hell expensive (the apartment we looked at was selling for $3.5 million and they recently sold a penthouse apartment for $5.5 million ... ouch ! a little out of our bracket 




Andre_idol said:


> Agree :yes:
> 
> Seems like a great place to spend the weekend!


A fantastic place to live, it is definitely NZ's lifestyle capital :cheers: Thanks for the comment mate.




Shezan said:


> those residencials are fabulous


Thanks Shezan, that is very kind of you mate.


----------



## Guest

*TAURANGA | MOUNT MAUNGANUI [THE MOUNT]
PART 2*


----------



## ashton

^ The lovely photos are back! Thanks


----------



## kalibob32

yeah, if that's your autumn, you guys are set


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ The lovely photos are back! Thanks


You are most welcome mate, thank you 




kalibob32 said:


> yeah, if that's your autumn, you guys are set


Temperatures are still hovering around 21 degrees but the grey skies are back


----------



## Andre_idol

What´s all the young people doing at the beach? They make me wanna be there too!


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> What´s all the young people doing at the beach? They make me wanna be there too!


Probably a treasure hunt  .... they had a list of things to do, it could have been some team building exercise for school or it could be council driven to keep them out of trouble


----------



## Guest

*TAURANGA | MOUNT MAUNGANUI [THE MOUNT]
PART 3*


----------



## madridhere

Beautiful Auckland!


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> @SYDNEY: Welcome  btw, do you know the name of that cruise ship in that photo above?


I can't remember but I will do some homework for ya 




madridhere said:


> Beautiful Auckland!


No where near as grande as Madrid but thanks anyways


----------



## ashton

^ Beautiful! Amazing! Thank you!


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> I can't remember but I will do some homework for ya


Thank ya


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> And summer just goes on.... Great shots as usual mate, really capturing the outdoor nature of Auckland, something that I'm sure will kick in around Britain when the sun shines a bit more often lol. Keep up the good work!


Hallelujah  We have had a few cloudy days but it is still relatively warm - predictions are that we will have a warm and dry winter (not so good for the farmers I might add but I am not complaining ) ... thanks for the compliments Mikey and for the comment :cheers:




Andre_idol said:


> You change location...beauty doesn´t change a bit! Dream city
> 
> I can send a bit of rain if you want to...it just came back after a sunny week...enough of rain already :bash:
> 
> Have a nice weekend too mate :cheers:


Thanks but no thanks - I don't want any rain :colgate: ... the Kohimarama side of Auckland reminds me a lot of Mount Maunganui (one of the areas that I would love to live - we will see what happens in 2012 ) .. thanks again for the comment, keep it up  




ashton said:


> ^ Beautiful! Amazing! Thank you!


Thanks Ashton - how is Maldives treating you ?




christos-greece said:


> Thank ya


You are most welcome


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|04*










*[09 APRIL 2010] - 20°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

CITY OF SAILS TO HOST THE [VOLVO OCEAN RACE]*







*Auckland, New Zealand, is back in the Volvo Ocean Race after a gap of 10 years. The city, which has fielded some of the world’s best sailors in the Volvo Ocean Race, last hosted the event in 2001-02. It will stage the leg four finish from Sanya in China and the start of leg five, which will take the fleet into the Southern Ocean once again, round the infamous Cape Horn and up to a finish in Itajai, Brazil. “It is with the greatest pleasure I can confirm Auckland, New Zealand has won its bid to become a stopover port in the next Volvo Ocean Race. The local people have an immense appreciation of sailing, and the Volvo Ocean Race in particular,” said Volvo Ocean Race CEO, Knut Frostad. “Many of the world’s best-known sailors are from New Zealand, and we are proud to bring the race back to the City of Sails, where we will be sure of a huge reception.” “This announcement completes the route and our goal of contracting all the ports before the end of March 2010, significantly earlier than in previous race cycles. The preliminary course will be published during April,” Frostad added. Auckland Mayor John Banks says he is pleased to see Auckland included as a stopover for this major international event. “This event is a great fit with Auckland’s maritime location and of significant economic benefit for our city,” says Mr Banks. “Auckland has a proud history associated with this event and we look forward to welcoming the fleet and many spectators to our city once again.”*


*AUCKLAND [EASTERN SEABOARD]
[MORNING GLORY] - PART 2*


----------



## Bristol Mike

Lovely atmospheric scenes there and beautiful weather to go with it! To think it is the equivalent of our November out there at the moment and you're getting bright sunshine and 20C while we get cloud and much more subdued temperatures lol. Anyway, lovely shots as per usual.


----------



## ashton

^ Beautiful photos! Thank you 

Sunny greetings from the Maldives,
Ashton


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Lovely atmospheric scenes there and beautiful weather to go with it! To think it is the equivalent of our November out there at the moment and you're getting bright sunshine and 20C while we get cloud and much more subdued temperatures lol. Anyway, lovely shots as per usual.


It will get better mate - hang in there ... we are having very strange weather (2 weeks away from winter) - 21 degrees here today and I am in a t-shirt and shorts and we can expect more of the same tomorrow - I am NOT complaining :colgate: Thanks for the comment.




ashton said:


> ^ Beautiful photos! Thank you
> 
> Sunny greetings from the Maldives,
> Ashton


Thanks Ashton - send my love to Maldives (you lucky bugger )


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02|04*










*[24 APRIL 2010] - 21°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

CONSTRUCTION BEGINS ON [VIADUCT EVENTS CENTRE]*







*Construction on the city's newest waterfront landmark has officially begun, with the ground breaking ceremony for the Viaduct Events Centre held at the Halsey Street wharf construction site. Councillor Greg Moyle, chairperson of the council's Arts, Culture and Recreation Committee, who broke ground at the ceremony, says, "Today, we see a prominent landmark on Auckland's waterfront start to take shape. The Viaduct Events Centre is a critical piece of the big puzzle that encompasses the whole of the city's waterfront." "It is the first project to start construction in the Wynyard Quarter area. This part of the waterfront will soon be a buzz of activity with Gateway Plaza, North Wharf and the interim pedestrian and cycle bridge, all to be completed in the next year or two." Hawkins Construction, which was awarded the contract to build the 6000m2 events centre, officially took over the site at the end of March to prepare for construction. The company is working to a fixed schedule to ensure that the building is complete by July next year. Auckland Mayor John Banks believes that this is a significant project for economic growth in Auckland. "The Viaduct Events Centre will create jobs and generate millions of dollars to the Auckland economy each year from local and international events," says Mr Banks. The multi-purpose facility will offer flexible exhibition, meeting and hospitality space on Auckland's vibrant Viaduct Harbour. Expected to be completed and in use by Rugby World Cup 2011, the facility will offer external public spaces close to the water's edge offering spectacular views of the Waitemata Harbour and the city skyline. Architect Gordon Moller from Moller Architects, says, "I think the Viaduct Events Centre will be a spectacular building within the Viaduct Harbour precinct. The concept for the Viaduct Event Centre on the waterfront is for an elegant glass pavilion opening onto the Halsey St Wharf on all sides to interact with the public promenades and wharf areas." "A lyrical wave form roof over generous display halls and meeting rooms will give a strong maritime feel and suit the wide variety of events and functions that the centre is designed for. All the spaces will also have dramatic views to the waterfront".Further information avaiLable HERE*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[poupée]*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03|04*










*[25 APRIL 2010] - 21°C SUNDAY, 13:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

AUCKLAND STEPS UP BID FOR [CONVENTION CENTRE]*







*Auckland City Council has stepped up its bid for the city to play home to a national convention and exhibition centre following yesterday’s City Development Committee decision that will see the council submit an official Expression of Interest to the Government. Mayor of Auckland City Hon. John Banks congratulated the Government for taking “this important initiative to the next level” and added that “as the country’s economic capital, the gateway to New Zealand and home to a world-class hospitality and events scene, Auckland’s city centre is the most suitable location for a national convention centre.” To successfully compete for large business events on the world convention circuit a venue must be able to host an average of 3500 delegates, including associated activities such as exhibitions. The study outlines that there will be an estimated annual increase of $85.4 million in tourism-related expenditure as a result of a national convention centre. This does not include the additional benefits to employment and the ability for New Zealand businesses to enhance international relationships. The proposed complex would look to attract new international business and would compliment existing Auckland venues including Sky City who are proposing to expand their conference facility to host up to 2000 delegates. The council has identified five potential locations and will work with the Government to establish a preferred site. The preferred sites outlined in the feasibility study are in the vicinity of The Edge, Sky City land on Hobson Street, the old railway station site on Beach Road and Wynyard Point. Bledisloe Wharf has also been mentioned as a possible location although this is currently unavailable. “We are at a stage in the process where we are placing all the facts on the table as to why Auckland’s CBD is the most suitable location for an international convention centre,” says Mr Banks. The expression of interest will be submitted to the Government in early June.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[BREAD +CIRCUS] - PART 1*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03|04*










*[25 APRIL 2010] - 21°C SUNDAY, 13:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

COUNCIL BOOSTS SUPPORT FOR [FILM INDUSTRY]*







*Auckland City Council is increasing funding for Film Auckland. "This is about tangibly supporting a local film industry that for years has punched above its weight, providing the means to harness the potential of local talent and maximise the benefits of the city’s unique landscape and climate," says Mayor of Auckland City Hon. John Banks.The funding agreement with Film Auckland will be supported through the council’s discretionary and contestable economic sponsorship budget and is currently allocated for one year. This will give Film Auckland enough time to finalise long-term funding arrangements following the transition to Auckland Council."It is important that we keep up the momentum so that Film Auckland can continue their incredible work of positioning Auckland as an international screen production destination so that Auckland can continue to benefit from the significant economic rewards brought about by this," says Mr Banks.Film Auckland, with support from Auckland City Council, has led the growth of the Auckland screen production industry from $448 million in gross revenue in 2006, to $878 million in 2008. [This does not include associated spending through hospitality, retail and tourism]. In addition, employment within the industry has grown by almost 80 per cent from 1729 in 2006 to 3094 in 2008. Eighty-eight per cent of this growth came directly from the Auckland region. Additional employment opportunities are also created in supporting industries such as hospitality, tourism and the wider creative sector. The council is also close to finalising the Auckland City Council Film Protocol which aims to create a more film friendly city. The final stage of consultation is currently taking place with the film and television industry with the expectation that the protocol becomes active in July.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[BREAD +CIRCUS] - PART 2*


----------



## christos-greece

The last photo updates are really very nice :applause:


----------



## Deanb

come visit my thread more often


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

The classiest city in the world? I think so :cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Great shots! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> The last photo updates are really very nice :applause:


Thanks :colgate:




Deanb said:


> come visit my thread more often


Most definitely mate, it is well worth the visit 




The Cake On BBQ said:


> The classiest city in the world? I think so :cheers:


Not quite yet - it is still a rough diamond but with some extra polish and more immigrants it will get there  Thanks for the comment 




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Great shots! :cheers:


Thanks sweety - I hope that you are well :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|05*










*[02 MAY 2010] - 17°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

NEW ZEALAND IS ONE OF THE WORLD'S [LIFESTYLE SUPERPOWERS]*







*New Zealand is "one of the great lifestyle superpowers of the world" according to the BBC's Sydney correspondent Nick Bryant, who wonders in a post on bbc.co.uk why the rest of the world can't be more like little ol' Aotearoa. Bryant's thoughts, penned following a recent visit to our shores, were prompted by an encounter with "a middle-aged customs official with a sense of humour", the discovery that New Zealand has a 24-hour rugby channel, our "funky" arts scene and the "quaint fastidiousness" which still sees cricket commentators convene on the boundary during the tea break to enjoy - of all things, a pot of tea. He points out too, that New Zealand can be "edgy and forward", citing the fact we were the first country in the world to give women the vote and the impending launch of the "world's most comprehensive emissions trading scheme to curb greenhouse gases". "Best of all, perhaps, is how non-indigenous New Zealanders live in such harmony with their indigenous compatriots," writes Bryant, whose piece is among the most-read articles on bbc.co.uk today. "Next year [New Zealand] hosts the Rugby World Cup," he concludes, "but for now I will leave this country with my usual parting thought: 'Why can't the rest of the world be more like New Zealand?'" Earlier this year, an index compiled by International Living magazine ranked new Zealand as the fifth-best country in the world to live in. The index ranks 194 countries, taking into account cost of living, culture and leisure, economy, environment, freedom, health, infrastructure, safety and risk, and climate. New Zealand's "pristine landscapes", the Auckland waterfront and the Southern Alps were singled out for special mention. Last year's UN Human Development Report, which calculates the well-being of people in 182 countries by taking into account life expectancy, literacy, school enrolment and GDP per capita, ranked New Zealand 20th.*


*AUCKLAND [NORTH SHORE]
[KNOWLEDGE IS KEY TO .....]*


----------



## ashton

^ just great. very wonderful.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

That's really cool building!!! Only one thing they need to do... Get rid of ugly ceiling grid. This is 2010 not 1993.


----------



## Diego_GDL.

The architecture of Auckland is really cool!!!
Great photos, i really love Auckland!!!


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ just great. very wonderful.


Thanks Ashton, I am glad that you enjoyed my latest offering 




CrazyAboutCities said:


> That's really cool building!!! Only one thing they need to do... Get rid of ugly ceiling grid. This is 2010 not 1993.


I agree 120%  I can only guess that they were cutting costs (quite a tradition here in NZ) and instead opted for the vile retro ceiling :lol: Thanks for the comment sweety :cheers:




Diego_GDL. said:


> The architecture of Auckland is really cool!!!
> Great photos, i really love Auckland!!!


There are some interesting bit & bobs mate, let's hope that they break with "tradition' and become adventurous, quirky and extravagant  Thanks for the great compliment :cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol

Can´t get enough of this city :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02|05*










*[07 MAY 2010] - 17°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

[TOPSHOP] OPENS IN AUCKLAND*








*Topshop sold out of some ranges before it even opened on Auckland's North Shore. Early bird shoppers booked in for beauty and hair treatments from 7am to make sure they got into The Department Store in Takapuna before the doors opened at 9am. This weekend's opening is only a preview event, and once everything is gone, the doors will close until new stock is delivered on Monday. Only 1000 pieces were delivered to New Zealand after the eruption of Icelandic volcano Eyjafjallajokull grounded air traffic and disrupted global freight deliveries. Topshop is rumoured to be scouting for other store locations in Auckland.*


*AUCKLAND [SUBURBIA]
[#5] - PART 1*


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Can´t get enough of this city :cheers:


We can swap  I need a change of scenery :cheers: Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Andre_idol

^^It´s a deal mate


----------



## Sukkiri

Andre_idol said:


> Can´t get enough of this city :cheers:


Give me some Portuguese girls and I'll give you some of Auckland


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> ^^It´s a deal mate


Just name the time mate and I will be there :cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol

Man those last posts are tempting :lol:

Sydney the beach is just 10 minutes away from my hometown...You can deal with that right?


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Man those last posts are tempting :lol:
> 
> Sydney the beach is just 10 minutes away from my hometown...You can deal with that right?


Let me think about it ...... mmmmmmmm ...... Yes I can !  I live a 10 minute walk from downtown Auckland - can you deal with that ?


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02|05*










*[07 MAY 2010] - 17°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

FREE BUS + TRAIN RIDES FOR [RUGBY WORLD CUP] TICKET HOLDERS*








*Rugby World Cup 2011 ticketholders in Auckland will get free rides on public transport to and from matches. Auckland RWC 2011 transport director Bruce Barnard said the move was to save ticketholders the time it would take to buy bus and train tickets. "This in turn means faster movement to and from matches which is the name of our game," Mr Barnard said. The free rides will be available in Auckland three hours before and after matches. Auckland Regional Transport Authority chairman Rabin Rabindran said getting people out of their cars and on to public transport was the best way to move large crowds and keep traffic flowing smoothly. Tournament services general manager Nigel Cass said the offer of free public transport would "really impress our overseas visitors". Organisers said free public transport had played a critical part in the success of other major events worldwide.*


*AUCKLAND [SUBURBIA]
[#5] - PART 2*


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02|05*










*[07 MAY 2010] - 17°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

[MINI LIFESTYLE STORE] IN AUCKLAND A FIRST FOR AUSTRALASIA*








*Carmaker Mini is trialling a new sales concept from a "pop-up" shop in the heart of Ponsonby. The pilot scheme moves away from the traditional caryard to a "Mini Garage" - an open-plan two-storey outlet comprising sales staff, an events area, cafe, and interactive kiosks. It will encourage customers to buy and personalise their cars online and have "Mini mobile agents" to handle inquiries outside of New Zealand's main centres. The aim of the project is to create a more customer-focused retail concept, says Mark Gilbert, managing director of BMW New Zealand. Mini is part of the BMW Group. "This is effectively a 'relaunching' of the Mini brand in New Zealand," said Gilbert. "Gone are the days when we sit and wait for the customer to come to us. "Mini is a lifestyle brand and it needs to reflect today's busy, modern lifestyle." The new outlet is on the corner of Ponsonby Rd and MacKelvie St and will open at the end of the month. Pop-ups are said to be the product of a new high-speed world, shops that spring up, cause a storm and disappear before the fashion crowd moves on to the next big thing. BMW's HQ in Munich chose Auckland ahead of Sydney or Melbourne for the programme. "Things such as this pop-up concept are contested by BMW offices around the world and on this occasion New Zealand won out," Gilbert said. To mark the launch, 15 special-edition models will be available online. "Since the new Mini appeared in 2000, we have seen new models introduced and several new concepts are soon to arrive," Gilbert said. "The time is right for Mini to break out of the confines of the traditional car dealership and have a home of its own."*


*AUCKLAND [SUBURBIA]
[#5] - PART 3*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

:applause:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> :applause:


Thanks bebe :kiss:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Love these pictures!!! What's the story of some buildings that "sink" into the ground?


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Love these pictures!!! What's the story of some buildings that "sink" into the ground?


Thanks sweety - it is a protest in the form of a public arts programme, the artist is concerned about the number of heritage buildings that have been demolished without preserving them. He took casts of original buildings that had been demolished - quite sad actually


----------



## ashton

^ I'm lovin' it....... **hugs**


----------



## eighty4

Thanks for the pics  I cant believe that topshop has only just got to NZ :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice, amazing are those photos :cheers:


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ I'm lovin' it....... **hugs**


Thanks mate :hug:




eighty4 said:


> Thanks for the pics  I cant believe that topshop has only just got to NZ :lol:


No worries mate  Not too hard to believe, they are only in 32 countries (Louis Vuitton is in more countries than Topshop) so it is quite a feat for them to consider little Auckland :cheers: AND they chose the World's best concept store - The Department Store :cheers: 




christos-greece said:


> ^^ Very nice, amazing are those photos :cheers:


Thanks mate, it is always great to read you


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


> Let me think about it ...... mmmmmmmm ...... Yes I can !  I live a 10 minute walk from downtown Auckland - can you deal with that ?


*shake hands* :cheers:

Great new updates as always!


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> *shake hands* :cheers:
> 
> Great new updates as always!


Thanks mate, have a great weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02|05*










*[07 MAY 2010] - 17°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

AUCKLAND'S [THE DEPARTMENT STORE] CHOSEN AS THE WORLD'S BEST NEW RETAIL STORE*








*International bible of Cool, Monocle magazine, has chosen Auckland's The Department Store as its #1 pick of the hottest 25 new retailers on the planet! The accolade features in Monocle's April 2010 issue which headlines with 'The Art of the Sell: The World's Best Shopkeeping and Retail Stars.' The London-based magazine, edited by Tyler Brule´ (founder of style pace-setter, Wallpaper*), sent fashion correspondent Tom Morris to New Zealand in January this year to scour the country's newest and best trends, pop-culture, art, and retail. As a result of Morris's trip, not only did The Department Store end up #1 on Monocle's list of global hit-makers, but the store will also feature in Monocle's online films comprising its Top 5 picks in the retail category. The Department Store opened in October 2009 with three major businesses: Karen Walker, Black Box and Stephen Marr. Lighting, object and furniture designer Simon James also occupies part of the ground floor with curio's specialists, Flotsam & Jetsam, and the top floor hosts new art exhibitions on a 3-month rotation. It's an incredible achievement for The Department Store, and is testament to the talent we have in New Zealand and the belief in what Monocle described as the store's 'vernacular' of celebrating local business. If you haven't already been to The Department Store, you need to go NOW! We have the world's best store on our doorstep, so get discovering! www.thedepartmentstore.co.nz*


*AUCKLAND [DOWNTOWN]
[#5] - PART 4*


----------



## ashton

^ they are all indeed a pleasure to my viewing ...


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ they are all indeed a pleasure to my viewing ...


Thanks Ashton, you are always so kind and I do appreciate it mate :cheers:


----------



## Tourniquet

Your Auckland's pics are my addiction!!! More please!!!! :lol:


----------



## charpentier

I like them too but I miss Tauranga


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Great photos kay:. Nice crowded streets.


----------



## Guest

Tourniquet said:


> Your Auckland's pics are my addiction!!! More please!!!! :lol:


And I hope that there is no cure for it - thanks mate 




charpentier said:


> I like them too but I miss Tauranga


Thanks :colgate: I also miss it  




Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Great photos kay:. Nice crowded streets.


Thanks mate, I too love the hustle and bustle :cheers: Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02|05*










*[07 MAY 2010] - 17°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

NEW [MOUNTAIN BIKE] TRACKS OPEN IN THE CITY*








*Mountain bike riders have two new tracks in the heart of the city with the completion of the Arch Hill Scenic Reserve mountain bike trails. The two tracks - 'Training Wheels' for the whole family and 'Twist and Shout' for more advanced riders - will officially open this Sunday, 30 May. The increasing popularity of mountain biking led to the building of the dedicated facility within the city. The council has worked in partnership with the Auckland Mountain Bike Club on the design and development of the trail to ensure it meets the needs of both beginners and advanced riders. Councillor Greg Moyle, chairperson of the Arts, Culture and Recreation Committee, says: "The development of the Arch Hill Scenic Reserve mountain bike trail provides the local community and keen mountain bikers across the city with opportunities for off-road cycling. "We're pleased to have worked with Auckland Mountain Bike Club to provide this excellent opportunity for mountain bikers in the city and to make sure it meets everyone's requirements. "The trails will revive an underused park for the benefit of families and mountain bike enthusiasts alike and I hope we see plenty of cyclists using the new facility over the winter months." "This is a growing sport in Auckland and around the world so it's good to see the council has built a track that's accessible right in the heart of the city."*


*AUCKLAND [DOWNTOWN]
[#5] - PART 5*


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks sweety - it is a protest in the form of a public arts programme, the artist is concerned about the number of heritage buildings that have been demolished without preserving them. He took casts of original buildings that had been demolished - quite sad actually


Wow I didn't know that. I seen these kind of arts from your pictures in the past and I always think they're so cool. I didn't know what the story behind it. That made sense now. That is sad. 

Btw, cool pictures!


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Wow I didn't know that. I seen these kind of arts from your pictures in the past and I always think they're so cool. I didn't know what the story behind it. That made sense now. That is sad.
> 
> Btw, cool pictures!


Thanks sweet pea :colgate: By now you must be so bored of seeing them but I can't resist taking pics of them, I love them :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03|05*










*[08 MAY 2010] - 17°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

AUCKLAND 4th BEST CITY IN THE WORLD FOR [QUALITY OF LIFE]*








*Auckland has the world's fourth-best quality of living, according to a new ranking dominated by European cities. But in another ranking for eco-cities, Wellington beats out Auckland, ranking fifth worldwide. In both categories, New Zealand cities sit at the top of the Asia Pacific, ahead of Australian contenders. The 2010 Mercer Worldwide Quality of Living Survey was released today, ranking cities for overall quality of living based on political, socio-economic and environmental criteria as well as sanitisation, education and transport. The company also compiled a list of top eco-cities. Spokeswoman Georgina Harley said in a statement to media that New Zealand cities had been recognised for having "quality housing close to the city", "political stability" and "transport". Ms Harley also praised New Zealand cities' "wide selection of restaurants". Auckland ranked fourth while Wellington was judged 12th worldwide for quality of living. Among eco-cities, Wellington was fifth while Auckland was deemed 13th. Baghdad, Iraq, was judged to have the worst quality of living among surveyed cities, while Port-au-Prince, Haiti, ranked at the bottom of the eco-city rankings. The rankings are compiled to help businesses determine "hardship" allowances for employees abroad, based on the quality of life of the cities they live in. Mercer senior researcher Slagin Parakatil said cities no longer had to be in near economic powerhouses to attract business. "As the world economy becomes more globalised, cities beyond the traditional financial centres are emerging as attractive places in which to expand or establish a business," Mr Parakatil said. An eco-city optimised its use of renewable energy sources and generated the lowest possible quantity of pollution, he said.*


*AUCKLAND [DOWNTOWN | KINGSLAND]
[ONCE WERE KINGS]*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Wow the 6th pic in the previous post is very nice, loved that facade. Anyways, nice last shots too.


----------



## ashton

^ another wonderful sets of photos that makes my boring morning great! Thank you!


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks sweet pea :colgate: By now you must be so bored of seeing them but I can't resist taking pics of them, I love them :cheers:


Who say I'm complaining about that? Keep taking pictures of them as much as you want to! I love them too! :lol:


----------



## Shezan

:drool:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice set of photos indeed


----------



## Guest

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Wow the 6th pic in the previous post is very nice, loved that facade. Anyways, nice last shots too.


Thank you, that is very kind of you :colgate:




ashton said:


> ^ another wonderful sets of photos that makes my boring morning great! Thank you!


I can't imagine that you would ever be bored in the Maldives  Thanks for the gr8 compliment :cheers:




CrazyAboutCities said:


> Who say I'm complaining about that? Keep taking pictures of them as much as you want to! I love them too! :lol:


What a relief, by now I thought that you would be having nightmares of buildings crawling out of the ground 




Shezan said:


> :drool:


Thanks :colgate:




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice set of photos indeed


Thanks Christos, you never fail to leave a gr8 comment


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04|05*










*[09 MAY 2010] - 19°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

AUCKLAND TOPS [ECONOMIC] SCOREBOARD*








*Auckland is taking its supercity title literally, while Northland is struggling on most fronts, a scoreboard measuring economic performance during the last quarter shows. The ASB/Main Report Regional Economic Scoreboard lists Auckland as the most confident of the 16 regional council areas, with gains in house prices and growth in retail sales among the strongest in the country. The report, which uses measures including employment, construction, retail trade and house prices, gives the city a three star rating out of a possible five stars - with five being hot and one being not. Growth was also reported in car registrations, while residential construction and non-residential activity was picking up.*


*AUCKLAND [DOWNTOWN]
[SNUG LIKE A BUG IN A RUG]*


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Awesome city and a photographer as well!  I love how you make the same places look like different places. :cheers: As an amateur photographer I must say that your photography inspires me!


----------



## Shezan

looks like a city where everything works at the best.


----------



## ashton

coffee + Maldivian sunrise + great photos = amazing day!


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice as well SYDNEY :cheers:


----------



## Guest

The Cake On BBQ said:


> Awesome city and a photographer as well!  I love how you make the same places look like different places. :cheers: As an amateur photographer I must say that your photography inspires me!


Wow - what a compliment - thanks :hug: When one only has so much to work with you have to become very, very creative :lol: Thanks for the great comment mate :cheers:




Shezan said:


> looks like a city where everything works at the best.


Not everything  but they are trying and we must give them that  Have a great weekend mate. 




ashton said:


> coffee + Maldivian sunrise + great photos = amazing day!


What I wouldn't do to share in that Maldivian sunrise = bliss :colgate: I may never leave  Be naughty mate and enjoy the isles this weekend.




christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice as well SYDNEY :cheers:


Once again - thanks mate ... you must also have a fantastic weekend :cheers:


----------



## Shezan

SYDNEY said:


> Not everything  but they are trying and we must give them that  Have a great weekend mate.


I supposed 

have a gret WE too, dear


----------



## Guest

Shezan said:


> I supposed
> 
> have a gret WE too, dear


Thanks mate, it was GR8 :colgate: :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05|05*










*[14 MAY 2010] - 22°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

SIR PETER JACKSON MAY STEP IN AND DIRECT [THE HOBBIT]*








*Sir Peter Jackson says he will consider directing The Hobbit if it is the only way to save the movie's production after the shock resignation of director Guillermo del Toro yesterday. Del Toro said the decision to quit the The Lord of the Rings prequel was "the hardest decision" he'd ever made but repeated delays were affecting his commitments to other films. "It was more a factor of the other commitments asking for a start [time] than The Hobbit needing a date to start," he told the Dominion Post. Del Toro was hired in 2008, when the goal was for part one of The Hobbit to be released this year. Now the earliest likely release date is 2012. MGM co-owns the rights to a feature film version of The Hobbit with New Line Cinema - the studio that made the LOTR trilogy - but MGM has been put up for sale with a reported US$3.7 billion in debt and potential for assets, such as the franchise on the James Bond movies, or the Pink Panther to be sold off piecemeal. Jackson told the newspaper he was saddened by del Toro's departure, which was "amicable". Del Toro would continue as a Hobbit screenwriter. Jackson met studio representatives yesterday to begin the search for a new director for the US$150 million (NZ$219m) film, but wouldn't rule out directing The Hobbit himself if a suitable person could not be found. But stepping in as director would be difficult as he had signed writer and director contracts with Hollywood studios for two other films, with one likely to begin next year. "The other studios may not let me out of the contracts." Jackson said November was now the earliest start date for shooting, but it depended on finding the right director. "We don't intend to let this affect the progress. Everybody, including the studio, wants to see things carry on as per normal. The idea is to make it as smooth a transition as we can."*


*AUCKLAND [DOWNTOWN]
[FLARE] - PART 1*


----------



## Andre_idol

Auckland looking great as usual


----------



## ashton

^ Auckland is looking cool.


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Auckland looking great as usual


Thanks mate, no ugly in my thread 




ashton said:


> ^ Auckland is looking cool.


Thanks Ashton, it is cool-ish


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05|05*










*[14 MAY 2010] - 22°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

$1 MILLION DOLLAR PLUS [STREETS] ON THE INCREASE*








*The New Zealand Monopoly Board has a new Mayfair: Cremorne St in Auckland's Herne Bay is the country's most expensive street. But the prestige of living on Millionaires' Lane might be losing its shine as figures show the number of streets where the average home is worth $1 million or more is on the up. There are now 535 streets in New Zealand where the houses have a median value of $1m or more - and they are not necessarily in the avenued Remueras or the leafy Parnells of the nation. Auckland City has 230 streets on the list: one in every 13. Nationwide, the figure is fewer than one in 100 streets. Cremorne St, on the Waitemata waterfront, has a median house value of $5.6m, according to figures provided by QV. Jonno Ingerson, research director at qv.co.nz, estimates that five years ago there were only 352 streets in the million-dollar category, and 10 years ago, as few as 15 such streets nationwide. New Zealand's top 20 streets were all in the Auckland region except for Malaghans Ridge in Queenstown, which houses the exclusive Millbrook Resort. Paritai Drive, touted as one of New Zealand's most expensive streets, came in at 67th nationwide. Ingerson said the high number of streets was initially surprising: "The majority of them are in highly sought after areas of Auckland City and North Shore, such as the streets near to the coast on the North Shore, and the streets overlooking the Hauraki Gulf in Orakei, Parnell and Remuera." "Similarly in the other areas it tends to be streets either on or near the coast or with impressive views, and typically very close to the city. In some of the smaller centres it is streets with large, high value houses or holiday homes."*


*AUCKLAND [DOWNTOWN]
[FLARE] - PART 2*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

:applause: beautiful


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> :applause: beautiful


Thanks :colgate:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Love it! I really like the picture of house being buried. It reminds me of a movie, The Lord of Ring.


----------



## Shezan

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks mate, it was GR8 :colgate: :cheers:


:doh: :lol:

:wave:


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Love it! I really like the picture of house being buried. It reminds me of a movie, The Lord of Ring.


That pic is from "Hobbiton" - the movie set for Lord of the Rings. It was the setting for the Shire  It is very cute, about an hour's drive from Auckland. When ever you visit, you must go and see it, Stunning !

Thanks for the compliment :colgate:




Shezan said:


> :doh: :lol:
> 
> :wave:


:cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05|05*










*[14 MAY 2010] - 22°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

[TRAMS] TO REAPPEAR ON AUCKLAND STREETS*








*Trams are being prepared for a comeback on Auckland's waterfront, in time for next year's Rugby World Cup. More than 50 years since trams disappeared from city streets, the Auckland Regional Council has approved the first stage of a proposal which could ultimately be part of the region's wider public transport network. The initial stage will focus on the Tank Farm redevelopment by ARC group subsidiary Sea+City, which will receive $6.3 million to $7.4 million from Auckland Regional Holdings to develop a 1.5km tram circuit by July next year. Future developments, such as an extension to Britomart across a future Viaduct Harbour bridge, will be left to the new Super City council. Sea+City expects to initially use two heritage trams from the Museum of Transport and Technology (Motat), although the regional council is also discussing with Victorian state government officials a possible long-term loan of some Melbourne trams as the service grows. It wants Sea+City to work with Motat on the technical aspects of tramway construction and management, in view of the museum's expertise in running its own 1.9km tram circuit at Western Springs which attracts about 200,000 passengers a year. The waterfront trams - travelling clockwise between Jellicoe, Halsey, Gaunt and Beaumont Sts - are likely to be converted to battery-powered drives to avoid a need for overhead powerlines which could hamper trucks carrying boats with masts. A regional council report also pointed to potential opposition to overhead lines from the bulk liquid fuels industry, which will remain at Wynyard Wharf for a few more years and which could be concerned at the possibility of electrical arcing in the event of traffic accidents. Sea+City chief executive John Dalzell said the trams would be charged overnight at sidings at the western end of Jellicoe St, although they would gain some recharging during daily operations through harnessing some of their own momentum. Mr Dalzell said Jellicoe St was already being dug up to make it a pedestrian-oriented boulevard, so tram tracks would be laid as part of that project. He acknowledged the timetable would be tight for introducing the trams by next winter, but said Sea+City was geared up for action as it had already begun $275 million of re-development for Wynyard Quarter. Regional council chairman Mike Lee said the sidings would be in buildings next to the proposed Silo Park, which was being designed to attract people to the far end of Jellicoe St. He called the removal of trams from the streets in 1956 a "terrible mistake" which he hoped could be rectified and said he was pleased by Sea+City's enthusiasm for the project. The focus would be on carrying visitors around Wynyard Quarter in heritage trams but he expected that as the area became more developed with businesses and apartments, demand would grow for modern light rail vehicles to cater for commuters.*


*AUCKLAND [DOWNTOWN]
[FLARE] - PART 3*


----------



## Andre_idol

^^Love the balconies on one of the buildings!

And the Rugby´s World Cup is always bringing good news to the city!

:cheers:


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Great pictures as always! :cheers:

A while ago, I created a thread, Which observation tower do you think looks the best?... Sky Tower in Auckland doesn't get any vote. Ouch!  I am surprised that no one voted for that observation tower. I find that tower very attractive. I guess not everyone think so.  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1142503


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04|07*










*[31 JULY 2010] : 15°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

[RHUBARB LANE] LAUNCHES [TATTOO]*








*Drawing on Auckland's myriad of hamlets, the new Rhubarb Lane address is the cobblestoned heart of Aucklands Victoria Quarter, the central business districts newest suburb. Six different world renowned architects have designed six different buildings that sit above the laneway. At street level, village shopping is alive, fresh and entertaining complete with fresh produce, art, cafes, chocolate, urban fashion and a garden park. The perfect setting for a city loft to live, work and play. Following the success of the first building by Ian Moore Architects, enquire now regarding the next stage - Tattoo by Warren & Mahoney. Inspired by New Zealands heritage, the Warren & Mahoney architectural team has created a building that radiates rhythm and soul through an exciting signature characteristic a tattoo graphic imprinted on the louvres of the facade. Tattoo comprises an inspirational series of loft-style spaces or aPods with spectacular interiors and Juliet balconies. The majority of aPods have double height atriums with mezzanine levels that integrate upstairs with downstairs. You can view the renders HERE*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[ON THE BOARDWALK] - PART 6*

















































































BY SYDNEY


----------



## kingsway

cool photos!!!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^ I second that


----------



## Deanb




----------



## DML2

:applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Lovely shots there mate! The buildings all look so clean and well looked after. Nice work!


----------



## ashton

^ very nice..


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice photo-updates :applause:


----------



## Guest

kingsway said:


> cool photos!!!





Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> ^^ I second that





Deanb said:


>





DML2 said:


> :applause::applause::applause:





Bristol Mike said:


> Lovely shots there mate! The buildings all look so clean and well looked after. Nice work!





ashton said:


> ^ very nice..





christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice photo-updates :applause:



Thanks :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04|07*










*[31 JULY 2010] : 15°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

INTERNATIONAL [CONVENTION CENTRE] BIDS HAVE BEEN LODGED*








*The 5 bids have been lodged for Auckland's [INTERNATIONAL CONVENTION CENTRE] and the finalist will be chosen by September 2010. A convention centre is long overdue, this will have incredible benefits for Auckland and for all that serve the incentive | conference industry. Our tourism industry will grow and so will our construction industry. You can view the 5 bids HERE*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[ON THE BOARDWALK] - PART 7*








































































BY SYDNEY


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


> At your age I am willing to bet that you will find AKL boring - best stick to cities that are ass-kicking demons  unless you like the calmer side of life


I´m indeed more into the calmer side of life. Would pick up my own Diane Birch (my new fool crush...btw check her out if you like music) and be happy in Auckland 

Anyway a bit of craziness to get out of the routine is also very welcome...thing that Auckland and according to your words but also by your photos doesn´t seem to have much. But like I said and being a bloody perfectionist (and a fool with crushes :lol: ) I seriously have a crush on Auckland too 

As always those pics look fantastic!


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> I´m indeed more into the calmer side of life. Would pick up my own Diane Birch (my new fool crush...btw check her out if you like music) and be happy in Auckland
> 
> Anyway a bit of craziness to get out of the routine is also very welcome...thing that Auckland and according to your words but also by your photos doesn´t seem to have much. But like I said and being a bloody perfectionist (and a fool with crushes :lol: ) I seriously have a crush on Auckland too
> 
> As always those pics look fantastic!


Well then you will love it here  ... when you feel like a "big city fix" you can hop on a plane and arrive in Sydney within 3 hours .... go nuts and return to sanity  

Nothing wrong with being a perfectionist, I wish that more people were - the world will be a better place  Thanks again for the great comments :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04|07*










*[31 JULY 2010] : 15°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

[TRAMS] TO MAKE A COMEBACK*








*Trams will be traversing Auckland's waterfront by this time next year. The first stage will focus on the Wynyard Quarter redevelopment and will receive $6.3 million to $7.4 million from Auckland Regional Holdings to develop a 1.5km tram circuit. Future developments, such as an extension to Britomart across a future Viaduct Harbour bridge, will be left to the new Super City council. The waterfront trams will travel clockwise between Jellicoe, Halsey, Gaunt and Beaumont Streets - likely to be battery-powered which means that there will be no need for unsightly overhead powerlines. As demand grows, sleek and modern light rail vehicles will be introduced. We are very excited that this proposal has been given the nod and we feel that this is the start of a growing trend in downtown Auckland. You can view [EYE] on Auckland's proposal HERE*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[ON THE BOARDWALK] - PART 8*

















































































BY SYDNEY


----------



## ashton

^ wow! amazing...


----------



## Andre_idol

Good news about the trams...efficient transport in my opinion. Hope it fits for Auckland. Wouldn´t mind take a ride on it just to see those amazing buildings


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ wow! amazing...


Thanks, you are too kind my friend  




Andre_idol said:


> Good news about the trams...efficient transport in my opinion. Hope it fits for Auckland. Wouldn´t mind take a ride on it just to see those amazing buildings


Hell yeah, I couldn't agree more ... we used to have an extensive network which was ripped up in the 50's ... a terrible mistake indeed. Let's hope that this is the start of bigger plans :cheers: Thanks mate


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04|07*










*[31 JULY 2010] : 15°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

AUCKLAND TOPS [ECONOMIC] SCOREBOARD*








*Auckland has retained the top spot on a regional scoreboard measuring economic activity for the fourth quarter. The ASB/Main Report Regional Economic Scoreboard lists New Zealand's largest region by population as the country's most confident during the last quarter, driven by an increase in house prices and improved employment. Car sales and retail sales were up on year-ago levels, however non-residential construction outlook was an area of weakness for the region, the report says. Otago also reported strong growth, helped by a strong labour market, a lift in guest nights and an improved outlook for the construction sector. The recovery in employment outpaced that of other regions, the report says. "House prices lifted over the quarter. Housing turnover is low, but hasn't dropped as much as the nationwide slump." Elsewhere many regions continue to need an energy injection, but were slowly grinding out of recession, the report says.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[ON THE BOARDWALK] - PART 9*

















































































BY SYDNEY


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Loving all the colours, well done baby :kiss:


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


>


Hi Sydney, Hi Craig.

Ive got a bit of catching up to do and am loving this thread. well except for this photo----- my issue is more to do with the subject matter.

:llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Loving all the colours, well done baby :kiss:


We need colour everywhere  :kiss:




Milan Luka said:


> Hi Sydney, Hi Craig.
> 
> Ive got a bit of catching up to do and am loving this thread. well except for this photo----- my issue is more to do with the subject matter.


:lol: Are you back ? That is one weird sculpture, like some creature with things crawling out of it - yuk  How was your holiday ?


----------



## Milan Luka

^^ Yep, Im back. So this is what the real world feels like, I had forgotten. Had a truly fantastic time away but now its time to settle down again. Trouble is I got no ideas what I wanna do. No worries, I wont force it for now. The great ideas will come! Keep posting more great shots to keep me distracted ok.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04|07*










*[31 JULY 2010] : 15°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

NEW ZEALAND POPULAR IN WORLDWIDE [MIGRATION]*








*New Zealand's adult population would triple if everyone who wanted to move to this country was allowed to. The finding comes in a Gallup poll of more than 300,000 people worldwide. Gallup calculated each country's net migration score - the number of adults who would like to leave minus the number who would like to move in. At the bottom of the list is Sierra Leone in west Africa. If everyone who wanted to leave Sierra Leone could, and those who wanted to move there did, the country's population would fall by more than half.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[ON THE BOARDWALK] - PART 10*



31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Bristol Mike

Lovely fresh pictures there mate and glad to the temperature is on the rise. Auckland just never stops!


----------



## ashton

^ Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Andre_idol

> New Zealand's adult population would triple if everyone who wanted to move to this country was allowed to.


Get ready Sydney...we are coming :lol:


----------



## Deanb

I love your city from lookin' at your pictures

will you show me around when I visit, few years from now?


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> ^^ Yep, Im back. So this is what the real world feels like, I had forgotten. Had a truly fantastic time away but now its time to settle down again. Trouble is I got no ideas what I wanna do. No worries, I wont force it for now. The great ideas will come! Keep posting more great shots to keep me distracted ok.


Welcome back sweety, are you glad to be home ? Each day at a time, fate has something good in store for you  Hang in there and thanks for the comments :cheers:




Bristol Mike said:


> Lovely fresh pictures there mate and glad to the temperature is on the rise. Auckland just never stops!


Thanks Mike - let's hope that the rain stops 




ashton said:


> ^ Beautiful pictures!


Thanks Ashton, have a fabulous day :cheers:




Andre_idol said:


> Get ready Sydney...we are coming :lol:


 I think that Auckland can do with another million but then we are shutting the doors  We have lots of room mate  Thanks for the comment.




Deanb said:


> I love your city from lookin' at your pictures
> 
> will you show me around when I visit, few years from now?


Thanks sweety and yes, it will be my pleasure to show you around - just make sure that it is during summer


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04|07*










*[31 JULY 2010] : 15°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

A RECORD NUMBER OF AUCKLANDER'S ARE USING [PUBLIC TRANSPORT]*








[/url]
Britomart by craigsydnz, on Flickr[/IMG]​
*Record numbers of Aucklanders are travelling by public transport, Auckland Regional Transport Authority figures show. It describes its latest figures as "extremely encouraging" with 60.8 million trips from August 2009 to July, the highest 12-month user figure since 1974. Those results follow on from strong end-of-year figures reported last month. Total patronage for the 12 months to July was 60,802,730. Authority chairman Rabin Rabindran says public transport usage continues to soar and the trend of strong growth can be seen across the board. "These results consist of 47,711,026 total boardings on buses, 4,537,324 ferry trips and 8,554,380 rail journeys over the last 12 months. "Rail has seen an increase of 11.55 percent compared with the 12 months to July 2009." Buses form the back-bone of Auckland's public transport and their patronage figures are testament to the ongoing service and infrastructure developments," Mr Rabindran says. And in the past five years figures for rail have more than doubled. "That is an extremely encouraging statistic, particularly in an environment where, with KiwiRail, we have been upgrading the rail network and redeveloping stations."*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[ON THE BOARDWALK] - PART 11*



31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

Great stuff as usual!

And great news about the public transportation :yes:


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks sweety and yes, it will be my pleasure to show you around - just make sure that it is during summer


why? 15C isn't too cold for me  we got days like that in TLV too


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Great stuff as usual!
> 
> And great news about the public transportation :yes:


Thanks, I couldn't agree more - less roads and more public transport 




Deanb said:


> why? 15C isn't too cold for me  we got days like that in TLV too


Auckland doesn't get cold but it gets very wet in winter - you could have rain for up to 3 weeks at a time, just horrible


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04|07*










*[31 JULY 2010] : 15°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

NEW [MOTORWAY] SET TO OPEN*


M4 Motorway at Swindon, UK by Rowan Castle, on Flickr​
*IT'S been four long years but it's here at last – the much-anticipated State Highway 1 to SH20 motorway extension at Manukau is about to open. Walkers and cyclists will get a sneak preview on Saturday when thousands are expected to take up the NZ Transport Agency's invitation to inspect the southbound lanes before they open to traffic on Sunday. After a dawn blessing by local iwi, Manukau mayor Len Brown and Transport Minister Steven Joyce will cut the ribbon on the $220 million motorway before it's opened to pedestrians. After the open day, contractors will work overnight to open the southbound lanes at 5am on Sunday – weather permitting. The new lanes will give SH20 traffic a direct run from Puhinui to SH1 north and south, and access from the Cavendish and Lambie interchanges. Motorists heading south to Cavendish Drive or Roscommon Rd will need to get off SH20 at the Puhinui interchange and take the new connecting road to the Cavendish interchange. Electronic signs on SH20 will advise motorists of the changes. The westbound lanes will open late next month and will allow motorists on to the new motorway from SH1, Redoubt Rd and Lambie Drive. Local roads will also be upgraded and the entire motorway extension should be open by December. Agency project manager Simon Paton says the 4.5km southern link in the western ring route will make a dramatic difference for local and through traffic once it's open. "Not least because we've got rid of 12 sets of traffic lights." On Saturday, the 3.5km between the Cavendish interchange and the SH1 underpass will be open for walkers from 10am to 1pm. Cyclists will be allowed on from 1pm to 2pm. The entry is at Lambie Drive and free buses will run between Davies Ave and the Cavendish interchange. Marquees at Lambie Drive and Plunket Ave will display information about the motorway and the nearby Manukau rail link.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[ON THE BOARDWALK] - PART 12*



31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Put your tramping boots on, we are going walkies


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Put your tramping boots on, we are going walkies


Laces are all done up, got my walking stick and the bollie - let's go


----------



## Shezan

lovely


----------



## Andre_idol

15ºC sounds like a pleasant Winter! Here gets a lot colder...and I like it  In fact it´s raining today...and 30ºC...Summer rain! But we had enough of heat already :lol:

Keep those photos coming mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Shezan said:


> lovely


Thank you :colgate:




Andre_idol said:


> 15ºC sounds like a pleasant Winter! Here gets a lot colder...and I like it  In fact it´s raining today...and 30ºC...Summer rain! But we had enough of heat already :lol:
> 
> Keep those photos coming mate :cheers:


It is not bad at all mate, it is the wet that gets to me  I would rather have freezing and dry than wet and warm-ish  ... are we ever happy :lol: Have a great weekend and be naughty


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Thank you :colgate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not bad at all mate, it is the wet that gets to me  I would rather have freezing and dry than wet and warm-ish  ... are we ever happy :lol: Have a great weekend and be naughty


LOL you're hilarious


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04|07*










*[31 JULY 2010] : 15°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

[AOTEA SQUARE] RE-OPENING SOON*


Telecom XT Promotion by craigsydnz, on Flickr​
*Contractors are working around the clock to prepare for the official two-day opening of Aotea Square on 1 and 2 October. Aotea Square's two-year redevelopment has also included the upgrade of the Civic car park (located underneath the square), the facade of the Aotea Centre and its cafe and box office. Aotea Square will be the city's premier open space, providing a venue for events, concerts and cultural festivals that can draw large crowds. Some great events are planned for the official opening. More details regarding the development can be found HERE*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[ON THE BOARDWALK] - PART 13*



31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr








[/url]
31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]
31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr[/IMG]


31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

I have a while to see/visit this thread. With those new updates is really very nice, amazing


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> I have a while to see/visit this thread. With those new updates is really very nice, amazing


I am glad that you enjoyed it - you have been missed mate


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|08*










*[08 AUGUST 2010] : 13°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

[VIADUCT EVENTS CENTRE] ONE YEAR AWAY FROM COMPLETION*


Auckland Anniversary Day Fireworks 2010 by russellstreet, on Flickr​
*The steel frame is currently being erected at the southern end of the three-storey building on the Halsey Street wharf. When this is complete, construction will continue on the northern part of the building, which will be a large triple-height space suitable for accommodating a wide range of events and exhibitions. The Viaduct Events Centre, opening in August 2011, already has several bookings confirmed for its first few months of operation.*


*AUCKLAND [PONSONBY + FREEMAN'S BAY]
[NOSTALGIA] - PART 1*



08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Beautiful buildings, fantastic suburb and great photographer  :kiss:


----------



## Andre_idol

I love the stores over there...they look amazing! That Belgium Beer Cafe would be a great way to be naughty this weekend  Altough I think it can´t match one actually in Belgium with more than 2000 beer brands :nuts:


----------



## Justme

I always love to capture "window" shots like this with people in them. Well, done, this is a good one.


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> I am glad that you enjoyed it - you have been missed mate


Welcome... btw, those newest photos above are very nice too


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Beautiful buildings, fantastic suburb and great photographer  :kiss:


I know  Thanks :kiss:




Andre_idol said:


> I love the stores over there...they look amazing! That Belgium Beer Cafe would be a great way to be naughty this weekend  Altough I think it can´t match one actually in Belgium with more than 2000 beer brands :nuts:


There is a planned German Beer Hall for the Victoria Park Market upgrade - that is going to be tough competition mate  You will find us there on the weekends - drinking is NZ's national sport  




Justme said:


> I always love to capture "window" shots like this with people in them. Well, done, this is a good one.


Thanks :colgate:




christos-greece said:


> Welcome... btw, those newest photos above are very nice too


Thanks mate, have a great weekend.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDNEY said:


> I know  Thanks :kiss:


:lol: Typical :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> :lol: Typical :kiss:


As humble as ever


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|08*










*[08 AUGUST 2010] : 13°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

[NEWMARKET'S] BIG REVAMP*








*After four years of infrastructural upgrades, Newmarket is now poised to take full advantage of an economic recovery, says Cameron Brewer, chief executive of the Newmarket Business Association. "Nearly half-a-billion dollars of public money has been committed to concurrent infrastructural projects in and around Newmarket over the past four years," Brewer says. "While the work has been disruptive, the projects have nonetheless set us up very well for the future. Brewer points to the $154 million Newmarket railway upgrade, which includes two new stations, and the Transport Agency's $215 million motorway viaduct replacement project which will be fully complete at the end of 2012. Nuffield St was upgraded in 2006 as part of Westfield's outside shopping development. Broadway and part of Teed St have also been extensively upgraded. This year, the ribbon was cut on the boutique back lane of Osborne St and the huge redevelopment of Lumsden Green on the corner of Broadway and Khyber Pass Rd. "We also now have the $43 million Central Connector regularly busing people in and out of Newmarket. The dedicated bus corridor is an efficient connection between the Auckland CBD and Newmarket via the Grafton Bridge," says Brewer. "Another thing that's really improved is catching the train to Newmarket. It is now a viable transport option thanks to our $35 million new central railway station. Britomart to Newmarket is only an eight-minute, $1.50 train trip. Likewise it's only $1.70 on the Link Bus." Brewer says Newmarket looks forward to Westfield one day spreading its 277 shopping centre all the way back to Gillies Ave and air-bridging over Mortimer Pass building down Broadway to the new Newmarket viaduct motorway. And AMP Capital Investors will redevelop the 5.2ha Lion Breweries site on Khyber Pass Rd into high quality mixed-use in the coming years. "We've funded some significant public art and tackled the problem of graffiti. Our state-of-the-art CCTV cameras have made a real difference. Brewer says the centre has long been seen as a great place for residential and commercial intensification.*


*AUCKLAND [PONSONBY + FREEMAN'S BAY]
[NOSTALGIA] - PART 2*



08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|08*










*[08 AUGUST 2010] : 13°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

2 MORE MONTHS AND AUCKLAND BECOMES A [SUPER CITY]*








*Everything we are setting out to achieve is geared to a single objective - to make Auckland greater. We are doing this because Auckland ratepayers are sick of their city being paralysed by the woeful inability of eight councils to agree on anything. This is about improvement and greater efficiency. This is about what's good for ratepayers. This is about providing a service culture from the people in the ratepayers' pay from the moment the phone is answered. This is a plan for a city of the future. There has been a lack of leadership and no single vision for Auckland, but soon its leaders will be able to think regionally, plan strategically and act decisively. The Royal Commission on Auckland Governance was clear in what was needed. One Auckland. One long-term council community plan. One spatial plan. One district plan. One rating system. One rates bill. One voice for Auckland. The overall intent of the Super City is clear enough. No more endless disagreements about the location and funding of regional amenities, and the provision of necessary infrastructure. You can confidently expect efficiency gains in the years ahead from integrated long-term planning and decision-making. I stress, the intent is to make Auckland one of the most exciting, vibrant metropolitan centres in Australasia.*


*AUCKLAND [PONSONBY + FREEMAN'S BAY]
[NOSTALGIA] - PART 3*



08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## ashton

^ Nice updates.. Thank you.


----------



## Nicco

SYDNEY said:


> *Issue # 01|08*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[08 AUGUST 2010] : 13°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*
> 
> *AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]
> 
> 2 MORE MONTHS AND AUCKLAND BECOMES A [SUPER CITY]*
> 
> 
> 
> *Everything we are setting out to achieve is geared to a single objective - to make Auckland greater. We are doing this because Auckland ratepayers are sick of their city being paralysed by the woeful inability of eight councils to agree on anything. This is about improvement and greater efficiency. This is about what's good for ratepayers. This is about providing a service culture from the people in the ratepayers' pay from the moment the phone is answered. This is a plan for a city of the future. There has been a lack of leadership and no single vision for Auckland, but soon its leaders will be able to think regionally, plan strategically and act decisively. The Royal Commission on Auckland Governance was clear in what was needed. One Auckland. One long-term council community plan. One spatial plan. One district plan. One rating system. One rates bill. One voice for Auckland. The overall intent of the Super City is clear enough. No more endless disagreements about the location and funding of regional amenities, and the provision of necessary infrastructure. You can confidently expect efficiency gains in the years ahead from integrated long-term planning and decision-making. I stress, the intent is to make Auckland one of the most exciting, vibrant metropolitan centres in Australasia.*
> ​




Sydney, I sense you are a Len Brown fan! :lol:


This is Len Brown's idea of a Town Centre Makeover, Souf Auckland stylez!! Hopefully that won't be replicated all around Auckland. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Nicco said:


> Sydney, I sense you are a Len Brown fan! :lol:
> 
> This is Len Brown's idea of a Town Centre Makeover, Souf Auckland stylez!! Hopefully that won't be replicated all around Auckland. :lol:


You sense wrong  I am abstaining - there are no good candidates to vote for, we should get rid of all of them and head-hunt somebody from overseas, changing the mayor isn't going to help, it is the local mentality that needs to change - also - the article that I posted was written by Rodney Hide


----------



## skylark

great update and the photos are cool as always.


----------



## Shezan

lovely meltin of Auckland :applause:


----------



## Guest

skylark said:


> great update and the photos are cool as always.


Thanks Skylark, that is very kind of you :cheers:




Shezan said:


> lovely meltin of Auckland :applause:


Thanks, I am glad that you like it :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|08*










*[08 AUGUST 2010] : 13°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

[ALBANY] SUPER BLOCKS SPARK KEEN INTEREST*


Albany by craigsydnz, on Flickr​
*Rick Martin's Cornerstone Group has struck contracts to sell chunks of its highly-geared North Shore land bank. Martin said he had $39 million worth of Albany land under contract and he hopes to sell land for a business park at Silverdale. He turned the Albany freehold land he bought for $250 million into leasehold blocks. Martin said sales of his Silverdale and Albany City plots had drawn "a huge amount of interest" and he is confident many hectares around Westfield Albany and on the edge of State Highway One at Silverdale would soon be in other people's hands. "There has been interest on most of the sites and contracts on lot one, the hotel site which is now under contract, lot 10, which is the retirement village site, now under contract and we have counter-signed two contracts for other lots at G Block. We also have 5ha of the C Block at Albany under contract. This represents $30 million in conditional contracts for the fortnight," Martin said. Bruce Whillans of Ray White has had "excellent interest" in his tender on E Block, the Mitre 10/ING land. Tenders for that fall due this month, Martin said. At Silverdale where Martin once planned the Silverstone Business park, parties were working on concepts for development. "We have had our sale and purchase contracts drafted up," he said.*


*AUCKLAND [PONSONBY + FREEMAN'S BAY]
[NOSTALGIA] - PART 4*



08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01|08*










*[08 AUGUST 2010] : 13°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

AUCKLAND TO HAVE FOUR [WORLD CUP] FAN ZONES*


New Year's Day by Jae Sern, on Flickr​
*Queens Wharf will be one of four official fan zones in Auckland during the Rugby World Cup next year. The downtown wharf, which has been the subject of much debate over what to do with its existing sheds, will host a public celebration on the opening night of the tournament, September 9. It would be open every day of the tournament and could cater for up to 20,000 people, World Cup Auckland steering group chairwoman Rachael Dacy said. Official fan zones would also be set up at the Civic Lakes in Albany on the North Shore, Trusts Stadium in Henderson, west Auckland and at the Pacific Events Centre in Manukau. Fan zones had been a vital part of global sporting events such as the World Cup soccer and the Olympics, Ms Dacy said. As well as big screen coverage of the matches they would offer live entertainment, opportunities to showcase New Zealand food, culture and music, as well as visitor information. "Fan zones will attract large numbers of people who may not normally head to these locations giving nearby bars, restaurants and other businesses opportunities to capitalise on increased foot traffic." Ms Dacy said the Albany fan zone could cater for up to 10,000 people in two areas, one licensed and one family-friendly. It would feature a floating screen on one of the lakes. Trusts Stadium could cope with up to 7000 people while the Pacific Events Centre could host 8000, she said. In addition to the fan zones, Ms Dacy said there would be festival sites in the southeast suburb of Pakuranga, at Papakura at the far south of metropolitan Auckland, and in the Rodney district north of Auckland. Other events such as the Diwali Festival of Lights in the revamped Aotea Square, the Auckland Heritage Festival and the Manukau Festival of Arts would also be held during the tournament. Ms Dacy said the Fan Zones were covered by Auckland's existing rugby world cup budgets and there would be no extra cost to ratepayers.*


*AUCKLAND [PONSONBY + FREEMAN'S BAY]
[NOSTALGIA] - PART 5*



08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 AUG 10 13°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Brooky lace and all things nice  great pics baby :kiss:


----------



## Guest

ff said:


> Looks very nice


Thank you :colgate:




JPBrazil said:


> Lovely pics as always, keep posting.


Thanks mate, your pics are also gr8 




ashton said:


> ^ very nice !


Thanks Ashton, have a great weekend - probably at the beach - lucky you 




Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Nice


Thanks Jesús, that is very kind of you :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> Very nice and beautiful as well


Thanks, have fun this weekend and be naughty 




Deanb said:


> more & more handsome!


Why thank you  you are too kind


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 08*










*[22 AUGUST 2010] : 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

[JAN GEHL] GIVES AUCKLAND THE THUMBS UP*








*World-renowned Danish architect and urban designer Jan Gehl has given Auckland city a much-improved report card on its ongoing work to deliver a more pedestrian friendly city centre with initiatives that could be replicated across the region. Jan Gehl conducted Auckland’s first Public Life Survey of the city based on pedestrian surveys and observational research on how people interact and behave in public spaces. He concluded that Auckland City Council’s focus on urban design had produced streetscape upgrades of international standard where the needs of people had been given priority over cars. The survey concluded that Auckland City Council has made great progress. However, there was still a great deal to be done to support further opportunities for public activity and make the central city more enjoyable for children and families. In a report to the City Development Committee, Ludo Campbell-Reid, group manager of urban design, said it was critical the city encouraged more cycle lanes, markets, playgrounds, skate parks and athletic spaces and that children were encouraged to visit the city centre. “Children are a litmus test. If you design a city for children, you create a city for all,” he said. “People not vehicles are the economic lifeblood of a successful, vibrant city.” Case studies from London, Copenhagen, Barcelona and Melbourne offered inspiring models of cities that have aggressively transformed from car-oriented cities to people focused cities through incremental changes that over time improve pedestrian amenity. The data gathered from the local research will form part of recommendations to the new Auckland Council and relevant council controlled organisations (CCOs). City Development Committee chairperson, Councillor Aaron Bhatnagar said the report showed that projects recently developed were contributing to a transformed city centre. “The high calibre upgrades of Queen Street, Vulcan Lane, the Viaduct, St Patrick’s Square and the soon to be re-opened Aotea Square exemplify the benefit of the council’s investment to improve the city centre experience for residents, businesses and visitors alike,” he said. Four “shared space” projects – for Fort Street/Commerce Street, Lorne, Elliott and Darby streets – are ground breaking in urban design terms. Due for completion before Rugby World Cup 2011 they will showcase the best the city has to offer. In another report to the committee, Mr Campbell-Reid recorded how the council had acted to remove street clutter, dramatically reducing the visual and physical paraphernalia of redundant signs, road markings, billboards, bollards and parking poles. Successes to date had produced benefits of increased visual amenity, pedestrian safety, improved business patronage and cost savings to ratepayers in reduced maintenance for street signs and other street assets. Mr Campbell-Reid called for formation of a “clutter-busting” taskforce to champion clutter removal, working with the new council, local boards, utility companies and the Transport Agency across the newly combined region. Councillor Bhatnagar welcomed the report saying that unnecessary signage and other clutter was reducing the character and historical identity of too many local town centres and visitor destinations.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[JUMP] - PART 3*


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful shots.
I like your style in taking photos.


----------



## Guest

capricorn2000 said:


> beautiful shots.
> I like your style in taking photos.


Be careful now, you will give me a big head  thanks mate, that is very kind of you. Have a great weekend :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

Syd, how come u get days and days with 15C sharp? doesn't the weather ever change to sunnier warmer days or colder, below 10C days?!


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

I love love and love this!!! 


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> Syd, how come u get days and days with 15C sharp? doesn't the weather ever change to sunnier warmer days or colder, below 10C days?!


It just happens to be that temperature when I get the chance to be out and about  ... there have been days of 17, 19 degrees and yesterday was 20 degrees (lucky for me, I was out and about  ) ... the average temperature never drops below 10 degrees ... just how we like it sweety  




CrazyAboutCities said:


> I love love and love this!!!


Yeah, so do I ... it fronts onto the new Aotea Square and they have started fiddling with this facade but thankfully they have kept it :colgate: thanks for the comment sweet-pea


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 08*










*[22 AUGUST 2010] : 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

KEY STEPS TAKEN TO OPEN AUCKLAND'S NEW [WATERFRONT]*








*Auckland City Council has approved a number of key steps to ensure the momentum of the redevelopment of the Wynyard Quarter continues. Works to redevelop the area began in May this year along Jellicoe Street. Jellicoe Street is being transformed into a generous pedestrian-friendly boulevard, planted with trees and able to cater for market stalls and street entertainment. The street will connect North Wharf Promenade at the water's edge with restaurants, bars and retail spaces and a tree-lined boulevard to the Auckland Fish Market and the Quarter beyond. To the west, Jellicoe Street will open to Silo Park where the existing storage silos and a new gantry will be look-out locations. Silo Park will cater for events, on and off the water, and includes spaces for superyacht refits and commissioning. To the east, Jellicoe Street will open onto a public open space next to the water and forecourt to the Viaduct Events Centre. This 'Gateway Plaza' will greet visitors as they enter the Quarter from The Wynyard Crossing and will feature places to relax, a multifunctional pavilion and areas for small watercraft to land.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[JUMP] - PART 4*


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

I think you should upload more photos per post... don't ya think?


----------



## meds

great photos Sydney! You should open a school for urban photography 
last one is my favourite - very urban chic


----------



## Deanb

congrats for hitting 300,000 views!


----------



## aster4000

beautiful shots as always Syd.
thanks for sharing them mate.


----------



## christos-greece

I am in love with this city; its really amazing, very nice :cheers:

Also yes, congratulations for hitting 300.000 views kay:


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> I think you should upload more photos per post... don't ya think?


People start complaining that it takes too long to load - there's always something to bitch about 




meds said:


> great photos Sydney! You should open a school for urban photography
> last one is my favourite - very urban chic


Thanks meds, I don't have the skills - yet  Thanks for the comment :cheers:




Deanb said:


> congrats for hitting 300,000 views!


Aaaah thanks sweety, I had not noticed - here's to another 300 000 :cheers:




aster4000 said:


> beautiful shots as always Syd.
> thanks for sharing them mate.


Cheers mate, thanks for looking 




christos-greece said:


> I am in love with this city; its really amazing, very nice :cheers:
> 
> Also yes, congratulations for hitting 300.000 views kay:


Thank you :colgate: .... and thank you for always replying and looking at my thread.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 08*










*[22 AUGUST 2010] : 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

[RUGBY WORLD CUP] ONE YEAR TO GO*


Rugby World Cup 2011 Superstore by craigsydnz, on Flickr​
*It's time for Aucklanders to get ready for the event of a lifetime - RWC 2011 is less than a year away. From Eden Park nearing completion, to transport and waterfront upgrades charging ahead, the city's preparations are on track to welcome the world. As many of the major infrastructure projects are heading to the finish line, Aucklanders should start thinking about how they can be involved in the event. "We want to make this an event that all Aucklanders can be proud of, be involved in and benefit from, not just rugby fans," says Ms Dacy. Auckland will be ready: Eden Park redevelopment - opening next month, Aotea Square - opening next month, Western Springs Stadium upgrade (RWC 2011 training venue) - completed next month, Auckland Airport departure terminal upgrade - December, Auckland Art Gallery redevelopment - mid-2011, Viaduct Events Centre - July 2011, Two new hotels opening near the airport - July 2011, Wynyard Quarter stage one - Jellicoe Street and North Wharf upgrade - August 2011.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[JUMP] - PART 5*


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## ashton

^ Simply beautiful!


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ Simply beautiful!


Thank you Ashton, you are always so kind


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

The General Buildings are beautiful and form part of a great historical quarter, well captured


----------



## christos-greece

Those buildings of Auckland are really great, very nice...


----------



## Andre_idol

Ah! I couldn´t miss my weekly drooling over Auckland!! :drool:

Now go open that urban chic photo school cause I´m there Sydney


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> The General Buildings are beautiful and form part of a great historical quarter, well captured


Top notch, thank God they weren't demolished for some 60/70's monstrosity 




christos-greece said:


> Those buildings of Auckland are really great, very nice...


Thanks mate 




Andre_idol said:


> Ah! I couldn´t miss my weekly drooling over Auckland!! :drool:
> 
> Now go open that urban chic photo school cause I´m there Sydney


Still licking the computer screen  .... thanks Andre - did you have a gr8 weekend ?


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 08*










*[22 AUGUST 2010] : 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

SUPER ECONOMY PLAN FOR A [SUPER CITY]*


Skyline by craigsydnz, on Flickr​
*Business leaders handed Auckland Council's top officials and mayoral candidates a white paper that they say could turn New Zealand's first mega city into a sustainable economic power house. Members of New Zealand Business Council for Sustainable Development met the Auckland Council's new chief planning officer Dr Roger Blakeley and other senior managers today to discuss recommendations included in 'Creating a sustainable Super City - How to accelerate Auckland'. The 45-page report from the NZBCSD outlines policies "that will enable the region to become the economic powerhouse it aspires to be". Business council chief executive Peter Neilson said the report proposes a four-step plan for the new council to follow in its first 100 days that if heeded "will also improve the new super city's quality of life and environment". "A truly sustainable approach to city government and development will deliver faster economic growth, while also dealing with pockets of social deprivation, improving the environment and making the city more attractive to businesses and migrants," Mr Neilson said. He said members of the business council, which includes Siemens, Beca and IBM, "have experience in working with mega cities worldwide to help them become sustainable".*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[JUMP] - PART 6*


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000

another great shots of a great city.
thanks mate for the update.
I reall enjoy looking at them.


Check My *VICTORIA* Photos @ *My Travel Photos Update*


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates about Auckland 


SYDNEY said:


>


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


> Still licking the computer screen  .... thanks Andre - did you have a gr8 weekend ?


Was the last one before starting college life...so it had to be good 

:cheers:


----------



## Deanb

winter wrapped up are the sales for the end of the season?  lol

do u guys ever get warmer than 15C??


----------



## Dazzle

^^
Its been warmer AND colder.
I think Sydney has forgotten about the date, temp etc in his title bar ?
("[22 AUGUST 2010] : 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy")

For example temp forecast for tomorrow in Akld is a low of 11 and a high of 17, and a forecast of 11 to 18 on Sunday etc...
Unfortunately the first month of Spring has seen lots of stormy weather so far hno:


----------



## Deanb

Dazzle said:


> ^^
> Its been warmer AND colder.
> I think Sydney has forgotten about the date, temp etc in his title bar ?
> ("[22 AUGUST 2010] : 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy")
> 
> For example temp forecast for tomorrow in Akld is a low of 11 and a high of 17, and a forecast of 11 to 18 on Sunday etc...
> Unfortunately the first month of Spring has seen lots of stormy weather so far hno:


send some of it to Tel Aviv... our summers are usually dry and rain would kick in in about a month lol


----------



## ashton

^ Another great collection!


----------



## Guest

capricorn2000 said:


> another great shots of a great city.
> thanks mate for the update.
> I reall enjoy looking at them.


I am very glad that you enjoy looking at them .. As much as I love your pics ... Thanks for the comment mate.




christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice updates about Auckland


Thank you :colgate:




Andre_idol said:


> Was the last one before starting college life...so it had to be good
> 
> :cheers:


Good luck mate and have an absolute blast - it helps you get through it all  I wish you all the best :cheers:



Deanb said:


> winter wrapped up are the sales for the end of the season?  lol
> 
> do u guys ever get warmer than 15C??





Dazzle said:


> ^^
> Its been warmer AND colder.
> I think Sydney has forgotten about the date, temp etc in his title bar ?
> ("[22 AUGUST 2010] : 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy")
> 
> For example temp forecast for tomorrow in Akld is a low of 11 and a high of 17, and a forecast of 11 to 18 on Sunday etc...
> Unfortunately the first month of Spring has seen lots of stormy weather so far hno:


These pics were all taken on the same day hence the PART 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 etc.  and yes it has been much warmer (pics still to be posted - 12SEP 20°C | 17SEP 18°C | 18SEP 17°C) .... I just haven't had the time to catch up  ..... if you see PART 1 then you know that it is a new day and a fresh start 




ashton said:


> ^ Another great collection!


Thanks :colgate: have a great weekend on the beach - lucky bugger


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 08*










*[22 AUGUST 2010] : 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

NEW ZEALAND [FASHION WEEK]*


NZFW10 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
*From Tuesday 21st September right through to Saturday 25th September, the Viaduct Harbour Marine Village will be abuzz with thousands of people including media, buyers, models, designers, international guests and fashion lovers from far and wide. This year's trade event will take place from Tuesday 21st September - Friday 24th September, with Fashion WEEKEND running the evening of Friday 24th September and all day Saturday 25th September. The best of New Zealand’s fashion design will once again be on show at New Zealand Fashion Week 2010, with this year’s schedule featuring a wide range of both established and emerging brands. Fashion lovers will once again have the chance to get up close and personal with their favourite labels through Fashion WEEKEND and the Designer Selection Shows.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[JUMP] - PART 7*


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 08*










*[22 AUGUST 2010] : 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

BIG PARTY PLANNED FOR [AOTEA SQUARE'S] RE-OPENING*








*It's time to celebrate! After two years of construction, the redeveloped Aotea Square is now nearly finished and looking fabulous. Come down to Aotea Square on Saturday, 2 October for a day of fun and festivities to mark its official reopening. There will be activities for the whole family to enjoy, including dancing lessons with the cast of 42nd Street, juggling lessons from Circus Kumarani and the chance to watch talented Auckland artist Misery in action. With the fun kicking off at noon until 8pm, other entertainment highlights include performances by the Jews Brothers Band, the NBR New Zealand Opera and Artisan Guns. You can also get inspired by the spoken word in the speakers' corner and climb the temporary viewing tower to get a bird's-eye view of the square. Children can enjoy face painting and getting creative with art activities in the mini playhouse. Another addition to Aotea Centre in the near future will be an integrated bar, cafe and box office. Work is progressing rapidly and an opening date will be announced by THE EDGE soon. Visit Aotea Square opening festival HERE*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[JUMP] - PART 8*


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 AUG 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

would the temperature ever get above 20 C?? lol


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, awesome photos from Auckland downtown, SYDNEY


----------



## Dazzle

Thanks Sydney I get it now  ... bit complicated for my poor brain!
Great photos by the way :cheers:

And to Deanb...
Yes the temp does get above 20 C but we are only in the first month of spring 
Wait until Summer (starts in December) when Akld WILL be warmer.
(usual summer highs average 22/23 to 27/28 - not too hot and too cold )


----------



## Justme

Looking forward to Aotea Square finally opening to see some photos here.


----------



## Deanb

Dazzle said:


> Thanks Sydney I get it now  ... bit complicated for my poor brain!
> Great photos by the way :cheers:
> 
> And to Deanb...
> Yes the temp does get above 20 C but we are only in the first month of spring
> Wait until Summer (starts in December) when Akld WILL be warmer.
> (usual summer highs average 22/23 to 27/28 - not too hot and too cold )


sounds awesome


----------



## Andre_idol

Not being mean for part 8 or any of the others...but part 7 of the _Jump_ set... :drool:


----------



## christos-greece

Above 20 C the temperatue its really good


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> would the temperature ever get above 20 C?? lol


Definitely ... our 27 degrees feels more like 32 degrees - something to do with the part of the world that we find ourselves in and the atmosphere - too technical for me to care about  




christos-greece said:


> Really great, awesome photos from Auckland downtown, SYDNEY


Thank you kind sir :cheers:




Dazzle said:


> Thanks Sydney I get it now  ... bit complicated for my poor brain!
> Great photos by the way :cheers:
> 
> And to Deanb...
> Yes the temp does get above 20 C but we are only in the first month of spring
> Wait until Summer (starts in December) when Akld WILL be warmer.
> (usual summer highs average 22/23 to 27/28 - not too hot and too cold )


No worries mate, there might be a little too much info to digest on a lazy sunday  Thanks for the comments :cheers:




Justme said:


> Looking forward to Aotea Square finally opening to see some photos here.


Got a glimpse of it today and it is way better than the previous 70's square that we had - I especially love the led light poles that change colour throughout the course of the day - very swish 




Andre_idol said:


> Not being mean for part 8 or any of the others...but part 7 of the _Jump_ set... :drool:


Is it because of the girl in her undies ? 




christos-greece said:


> Above 20 C the temperatue its really good


+1


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ Great photos!


Thanks Ashotn, enjoy the gorgeous isles mate and don't get too much sun 




christos-greece said:


> ^^ Very good, very nice photos once again; its little cold btw (15 C)


That was a month ago Christos, at the start of spring. There was a time when day after day it was 15 degrees - now things are warming up and it is very sunny again


----------



## Deanb

i'm jealous of the weather you guys get

trust me, 30C isn't fun after two weeks


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 09*










*[05 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

[AOTEA SQUARE] REOPENS*


AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
*After two years of construction activity, Aotea Square reopens to the public this weekend. One of the city's largest capital projects over the past two years, Aotea Square takes its place as the city's premier open space. The $80 million redevelopment project included the Aotea Square landscape upgrade, the Civic car park roof replacement and upgrade, as well as improvements to the façade of Aotea Centre. Councillor Greg Moyle, chairperson for the Arts, Recreation and Culture committee is proud of the completed project. He said, "We now have a modern and high quality public space for all Aucklanders. The square now provides a safe, family-friendly environment for residents and visitors to enjoy major public events or everyday activities." With trees, new paving, seating, grassed terraces and ambient lighting, Aotea Square will be a great venue for people to connect, celebrate, and enjoy the best of Auckland's arts and entertainment, day or night. More photographs can be viewed HERE*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[VICTORIA] - PART 1*


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> i'm jealous of the weather you guys get
> 
> trust me, 30C isn't fun after two weeks


Don't be jealous sweety, you have loads of sun  I know what you are talking about, I lived in Africa and it can get too hot. That's what is great about Auckland's weather - it is very constant and never extreme


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 09*

*[05 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[VICTORIA] - PART 2*


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## ashton

^ wonderful!


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ wonderful!


Thanks mate, you are always so kind, it is most appreciated :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 09*

*[05 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[VICTORIA] - PART 3*


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 09*

*[05 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[VICTORIA] - PART 4*


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Diego_GDL.

Great city, and also as always great photos SYDNEY!!! Auckland is simply beautiful!


----------



## aljuarez

Awesome as always, Sydney! I am planning to go Down Under for the first time within a couple of years. I was thinking about Sydney and Melbourne in Australia, but your threads are making me rethink that. Granted, NZ's cities can't match what Australia's metropolises can offer, yet NZ is so pristine, and has all that awesome nature within reach...


----------



## Guest

Diego_GDL. said:


> Great city, and also as always great photos SYDNEY!!! Auckland is simply beautiful!


Thanks mate, that is very kind of you :cheers:




aljuarez said:


> Awesome as always, Sydney! I am planning to go Down Under for the first time within a couple of years. I was thinking about Sydney and Melbourne in Australia, but your threads are making me rethink that. Granted, NZ's cities can't match what Australia's metropolises can offer, yet NZ is so pristine, and has all that awesome nature within reach...


Thanks :colgate: ..... that is great news, it is best to not squeeze too much in unless you have lots of time on your hands. You can spend a long time exploring New Zealand, it is scenically diverse. Granted that Australian cities have bigger populations but you can see and do exactly the same thing in our cities as you can in theirs - don't underestimate Auckland's 1.4 million people or Wellington's 400 000 - it will surprise you 

If you love big cities then you should go to Australia first, then you can return to NZ one day and discover your soul  Thanks for the comment mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 09*

*[05 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[VICTORIA] - PART 5*


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 09*

*[05 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB | GRAFTON]
[VICTORIA] - PART 5*


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

nice


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> nice


Thanks :hug:


----------



## fozzy

I was in Auckland back in 97 and loved the place!!!! it's nice to see how it's changed over the years "I will have to come back someday".


----------



## Guest

fozzy said:


> I was in Auckland back in 97 and loved the place!!!! it's nice to see how it's changed over the years "I will have to come back someday".


Wow, that is some time ago - I think that you will find a completely different city when you return :lol: I hope that yo get back here one day and thanks for the comment mate, it is much appreciated :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 09*

*[05 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB | GRAFTON]
[VICTORIA] - PART 6*


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## ashton

^ Wonderful. No words.


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ Wonderful. No words.


Thanks for all your wonderful comments


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 09*

*[05 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB | GRAFTON]
[VICTORIA] - PART 7*


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 09*

*[05 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB | GRAFTON]
[VICTORIA] - PART 8*


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 SEP 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03 | 09*










*[12 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 20°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

[RHUBARB LANE] IS GO*








*Strong local demand for Rhubarb Lane, the vibrant urban village planned for the Victoria Quarter of Auckland, has seen the project move from limited release to general release with all spaces now available for purchase. The multi-faceted $100 million development scheduled for completion in 2012 features six individual buildings, each by an award winning architect, fitting neatly together over a bustling cobblestone lane of boutique retailers. Renders of the 6 proposed buildings can be viewed HERE*


*AUCKLAND [MONTE CECELIA PARK]
[PAH HOMESTEAD]*


12 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

whats that area of classy white houses and nice cafes called? really tranquil


----------



## Diego_GDL.

WOW!!!! Definitively Auckland is an incredible city. Congratulations for the amazing city that you have.


----------



## ashton

^ beautiful.. wish I have eyes like you. You only capture the best!


----------



## christos-greece

Really wonderful and very nice photos :applause:


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> whats that area of classy white houses and nice cafes called? really tranquil


It is a park called Monte Cecelia and the house above is a heritage listed homestead (built between 1877 and 1879) which has recently been renovated. It is fab ! 




Diego_GDL. said:


> WOW!!!! Definitively Auckland is an incredible city. Congratulations for the amazing city that you have.


Thank you, that is very, very kind of you - let's hope that it gets better and better  Enjoy the rest of your weekend :cheers:




ashton said:


> ^ beautiful.. wish I have eyes like you. You only capture the best!


Life is way too short to waste it on crap  Beauty inspires me and makes me love life even more. You are surrounded by endless beauty - lucky you 




christos-greece said:


> Really wonderful and very nice photos :applause:


Thanks and enjoy what is left of the weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 | 09*










*[17 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 18°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

AUCKLAND'S FIRST [SUPER CITY MAYOR]*








*Len Brown has won the contest to be the first Mayor of the Auckland Super City. The Manukau Mayor beat his rival Auckland City Mayor John Banks with about 95 per cent of the votes counted. Mr Brown polled 221,167 votes, compared to 161,167 votes for Mr Banks, a victory by 60,198 votes, according to the first progress result declared after the polls closed at midday. Businessman Colin Craig was in third place with 40,483 votes. The 53-year-old Mr Brown stood on a platform of uniting Auckland's diverse communities and promised rapid process on rail projects. The Super City will comprise the Auckland Council with 20 councillors and the mayor, and 21 local boards, with between five and nine members each. Mr Brown and the elected representatives are due to be sworn in on November 1. In his first unofficial duty as mayor of the biggest council in Australasia, Mr Brown will attend the opening of the new South Stand at Eden Park tomorrow with Prime Minister John Key.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[EAGLE'S NEST] - PART 1*


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

glad it started to heat up 

overhere, we started getting days of 26-27 max which is bit nicer


----------



## Brazuca Surfer

This city always look great!

Nice pics from Auckland Museum! Is one of the best museums that I visited in my life!


----------



## ashton

^ again.. great photos, thank you!


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> glad it started to heat up
> 
> overhere, we started getting days of 26-27 max which is bit nicer


That is our mid-summer temperatures  Enjoy it sweet-pea, you must have an amazing tan ? 




Brazuca Surfer said:


> This city always look great!
> 
> Nice pics from Auckland Museum! Is one of the best museums that I visited in my life!


Thanks :colgate: ... that is a huge compliment for the AKL Museum  thanks for the comment and enjoy the rest of your weekend :cheers:




ashton said:


> ^ again.. great photos, thank you!


Thank you for the comment mate :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 | 09*

*[17 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 18°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[EAGLE'S NEST] - PART 2*


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## HighRizer92

Amazing!!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Ooooo it's warming up over there in Auckland! Love all the architectural close-ups in the recent batches mate. Looking out for more as always .


----------



## Guest

HighRizer92 said:


> Amazing!!


Thanks :colgate:




Bristol Mike said:


> Ooooo it's warming up over there in Auckland! Love all the architectural close-ups in the recent batches mate. Looking out for more as always .


The weather doesn't know what to do, we had our coldest day yesterday (13 degrees) and today it is 18 degrees. It has been a crazy spring I tell you. Thanks for the comment mate and good luck with your London canvas  Lucky bugger - you have sooooo much to work with.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 | 09*

*[17 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 18°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[EAGLE'S NEST] - PART 3*


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 | 09*

*[17 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 18°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[EAGLE'S NEST] - PART 4*


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## ashton

^ Another set of nice photos! Thanks..


----------



## capricorn2000

great set of photos.
Auckland is a neat and well-planned city with nice modern architecutre 
blending well with the old ones.


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ Another set of nice photos! Thanks..


Thanks :colgate:




capricorn2000 said:


> great set of photos.
> Auckland is a neat and well-planned city with nice modern architecutre
> blending well with the old ones.


Thanks, yeah it is a mish-mash of everything and in between  Let's hope that a masterplan is developed now that we are a Super City and that a vision is developed for our future  Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado

Nice


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 | 09*

*[17 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 18°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[EAGLE'S NEST] - PART 5*


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 SEP 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

Jesús E. Salgado said:


> Nice


Thanks :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 09*










*[18 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 17°C SATURDAY, 12:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

BUMPER [CRUISE] SEASON FOR AUCKLAND*








*What's expected to be a bumper cruise industry season begins in Auckland tomorrow with the arrival of the 116,000 tonne Sapphire Princess. Australasian operator Carnival Australia said that during the next six months, 14 ships from its cruise lines' fleets would make 239 calls at nine ports and carry more than 82,000 passengers - a 35 per cent rise on the previous season. A report prepared for the Ministry of Economic Development, Cruise New Zealand and Tourism New Zealand last month showed passenger numbers were expected to grow dramatically during the next two years from about 109,951 in 2009/10 to 138,200 in 2010/11 and then 199,900 during the 2011/12 season. Carnival Australia senior vice president Jenny Lourey said ports around New Zealand were set to benefit from the bumper season. "The heightened activity is clear evidence of New Zealand's growing popularity as an international cruise destination, as well as New Zealanders' increasing interest in cruise holidays," Lourey said. Auckland would be the busiest port with 43 visits by 14 ships, while season highlights included the launch in Auckland in December of P&O Cruises' superliner Pacific Pearl and the maiden visit of Cunard's Queen Elizabeth in February, the company said. "Over the last few cruise seasons, New Zealand has welcomed more and more ships to its shores and this coming summer will be no exception," Lourey said.*


*AUCKLAND [INNER CITY SUBURBS]
[GRANNY PRINT] - PART 1*



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## ashton

^ wow, ! very nice.. hehe


----------



## DML2

Good stuff


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ wow, ! very nice.. hehe





DML2 said:


> Good stuff


A hearty thank you to both of you and may you have a fantastic weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 09*

*[18 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 17°C SATURDAY, 12:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [INNER CITY SUBURBS]
[GRANNY PRINT] - PART 2*



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

how do you manage to walk around and take all of those??


----------



## aljuarez

as much as I like architecture photos, I find those candid photos of the locals awesome!! :cheers:


----------



## ashton

^ I agree... Sydney is a very talented photgrapher.


----------



## Andre_idol

Dammit Auckland, stop looking so AWESOME! 

:cheers: Sydney!


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> how do you manage to walk around and take all of those??


I am self employed and my better half works half day on certain days of the week, therefore we have lots of time and love walking around - we can walk up to 11 kilometres a day if we have the time 

Auckland is a very outdoors type of city, people love being outside and exploring the city - we are real urban explorers 




aljuarez said:


> as much as I like architecture photos, I find those candid photos of the locals awesome!! :cheers:


Thanks mate, I am so glad that you enjoyed them. Thanks for your comment.




ashton said:


> ^ I agree... Sydney is a very talented photgrapher.


:hugs: You are way too kind, thanks mate :cheers:




Andre_idol said:


> Dammit Auckland, stop looking so AWESOME!
> 
> :cheers: Sydney!


:lol: I need to get some grunge for you  on second thought, nah ! I hope that you are keeping well, I haven't read you for some time


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 09*

*[18 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 17°C SATURDAY, 12:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [INNER CITY SUBURBS]
[GRANNY PRINT] - PART 3*



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


> :lol: I need to get some grunge for you  on second thought, nah ! I hope that you are keeping well, I haven't read you for some time


I´ll give the "university" excuse  Problem is I do come to SSC but I leave Urban Showcase for last...and when it´s time for the last thing I´m sleepy and tired and I say..."meh, tomorrow I check that out"...then...the same story starts again :bash: Actually I should be sleeping right now...but this Sunday/Monday nights are always a sleeping disaster :lol:

But it´s always good come here and have 2 pages of unseen fantastic pics to see. Another great set up there 

Hope that everything´s fine with you...enjoy Spring! Here, as much as I love cold rainy days, this 20ºC sunny Autumn days are divine! Chilly mornings though (5ºC).


----------



## christos-greece

Spring has arrived in Auckland? Anyway very nice, amazing new photos


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> I´ll give the "university" excuse  Problem is I do come to SSC but I leave Urban Showcase for last...and when it´s time for the last thing I´m sleepy and tired and I say..."meh, tomorrow I check that out"...then...the same story starts again :bash: Actually I should be sleeping right now...but this Sunday/Monday nights are always a sleeping disaster :lol:
> 
> But it´s always good come here and have 2 pages of unseen fantastic pics to see. Another great set up there
> 
> Hope that everything´s fine with you...enjoy Spring! Here, as much as I love cold rainy days, this 20ºC sunny Autumn days are divine! Chilly mornings though (5ºC).


I remember my days at Uni and I know how you feel  I am very happy that you still pop in from time to time  I am very well and hoping that spring passes quickly so that we can have a loooooong summer :cheers: Enjoy the autumn days mate 




christos-greece said:


> Spring has arrived in Auckland? Anyway very nice, amazing new photos


Yes, in just 6 weeks time it will be summer :colgate: Thanks for the lovely comment


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 09*

*[18 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 17°C SATURDAY, 12:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [INNER CITY SUBURBS]
[GRANNY PRINT] - PART 4*



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 09*

*[18 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 17°C SATURDAY, 12:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [INNER CITY SUBURBS]
[GRANNY PRINT] - PART 5*



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

:applause: Absolutely beautiful shots :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> :applause: Absolutely beautiful shots :kiss:


Thanks :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 09*

*[18 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 17°C SATURDAY, 12:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [INNER CITY SUBURBS]
[GRANNY PRINT] - PART 6*



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 09*

*[18 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 17°C SATURDAY, 12:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [INNER CITY SUBURBS]
[GRANNY PRINT] - PART 7*



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 09*

*[18 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 17°C SATURDAY, 12:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [INNER CITY SUBURBS]
[GRANNY PRINT] - PART 8*



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## ashton

^ very very nice! thank you


----------



## Deanb

beautiful


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely and really very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## eastadl

the master Sydney :bow::bow: cool shots


----------



## capricorn2000

great photo update.
Auckland is one city with a character unique from the other.


----------



## aljuarez

These last few batches are awesome! More "street" pics with pics, pleeeeze!! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ very very nice! thank you


Thanks Ashton - have a great and naughty weekend mate :cheers:




Deanb said:


> beautiful


Merci 




christos-greece said:


> Lovely and really very nice new photos :cheers:


Thank you  I am very pleased that you enjoyed them.




eastadl said:


> the master Sydney :bow::bow: cool shots


You are way too kind, thanks eastadl :blush:




capricorn2000 said:


> great photo update.
> Auckland is one city with a character unique from the other.


Thanks :colgate: .. it has a bit of everything but can have less of some things and more of other things  Are we ever satisfied  Thanks for the comment :cheers:




aljuarez said:


> These last few batches are awesome! More "street" pics with pics, pleeeeze!! :cheers:


Thanks you - I shall try my best and see what I can produce just for you


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 09*

*[18 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 17°C SATURDAY, 12:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [INNER CITY SUBURBS]
[GRANNY PRINT] - PART 9*



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



18 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06 | 09*










*[19 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 17°C SUNDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

AUCKLAND [ARCHITECTURE AWARDS] 2010*



Britomart by craigsydnz, on Flickr​
*The New Zealand Institute of Architects have revealed the winners of Auckland's best Architectural projects for 2010. You can view the details and photographs HERE*


*AUCKLAND [SUBURB | ONEHUNGA]
[NOSTALGIA] - PART 1*



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Onehunga is definitely up-and-coming. You captured those qualities really well


----------



## christos-greece

Inner city suburbs and those last one above photos are really very nice, SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Onehunga is definitely up-and-coming. You captured those qualities really well


One of the million Dollar suburbs - just how I like it :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> Inner city suburbs and those last one above photos are really very nice, SYDNEY


Thanks mate, you are very kind :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06 | 09*

*[19 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 17°C SUNDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB | ONEHUNGA]
[NOSTALGIA] - PART 2*



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 SEP 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

^^ True, Auckland is a perfect mix of the old and new


----------



## ashton

^ The last set of photos was totally cool.


----------



## christos-greece

Auckland by architectural point of view its indeed a great, very nice city...


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> For once again great and very nice new photos from Auckland, SYDNEY


Once again, thank you my friend 




Hollandman said:


> very beautiful city and pictures


Thanks for the comment mate, it is much appreciated.




apinamies said:


> Everything is so clean and shiny. Auckland look almost unreal. I like old better than modern but still Auckland is nice.





The Cake On BBQ said:


> ^^ True, Auckland is a perfect mix of the old and new


We are very lucky in Auckland, maintenance is a top priority and taken very seriously. I love the combination of old and new - the contrasts are great and an indication of how Auckland has evolved through the decades - thanks for the comment :cheers:




ashton said:


> ^ The last set of photos was totally cool.


I am stoked that you enjoyed them :colgate: Thanks mate.




christos-greece said:


> Auckland by architectural point of view its indeed a great, very nice city...


Thanks :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 08 | 09*

*[26 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 20°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[POWER] - PART 2*



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

Dear Auckland and Sydney...you both never cease to amaze me :drool:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Dear Auckland and Sydney...you both never cease to amaze me :drool:


Thanks mate - you are very, very kind :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 08 | 09*

*[26 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 20°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[POWER] - PART 3*



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 08 | 09*

*[26 SEPTEMBER 2010] : 20°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[POWER] - PART 4*



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



26 SEP 10 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

Hey there Agatha 

May the Spring bring us some more awesome shots


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Hey there Agatha
> 
> May the Spring bring us some more awesome shots


:colgate: Let's hops so mate :cheers: Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

No resting on your laurels, you have an entire month of pics to post


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 10*










*[02 OCTOBER 2010] : 18°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

FUTURISTIC HOUSE PLANNED FOR [KAWAU ISLAND]*



Kawau Island by craigsydnz, on Flickr​
*A new private residence is planned for Auckland's Rodney Ward. The [MAHINA HOUSE] will grace lovely Kawau Island. You can view the details and renders (click on the image to enlarge HERE*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[AOTEA] - PART 1*



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 10*

*[02 OCTOBER 2010] : 18°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[AOTEA] - PART 2*



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## DWest

neat and nice city.
I like the old and the modern architecture.


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown of Auckland its always very nice; soon the summer will arrive there and will be great :cheers:


----------



## Guest

DWest said:


> neat and nice city.
> I like the old and the modern architecture.


Thanks, yeah I also love the contrast, I only wish that the contrast was bolder  Thanks for the comment.




christos-greece said:


> Downtown of Auckland its always very nice; soon the summer will arrive there and will be great :cheers:


Summer is creeping closer and I am sure that it will be a good and long one. Thanks mate and have a great weekend.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 10*

*[02 OCTOBER 2010] : 18°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[AOTEA] - PART 3*



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 10*

*[02 OCTOBER 2010] : 18°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[AOTEA] - PART 4*



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



02 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Bristol Mike

Superb display of Auckland once again mate! A lovely atmosphere looking through your photos and what a perfect temperature. That would feel tropical here at the moment.


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> jealous! auckland always gets their seasons in time!


I am jealous that you have so much sunshine honey 




christos-greece said:


> Amazing and very nice photos as well; i wonder if there are Greek communities there...
> SYDNEY?





Deanb said:


> and israelis? lol



There are 186 different Nationalities living in Auckland but the Greek and Israeli community is very small. You will find a much bigger community in Melbourne. Auckland has a large amount of Pacific Islanders, Asian communities, British and South African communities.




sunnynook said:


> When they are gonna build Santa Claus's sculpture frontage of Whitcoulls? I forgot the date sorry


I have no idea mate, they usually build it in the last week of November and/or first week of December. I am very glad to see that people are not as eager to put up decorations this early


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03 | 10*










*[10 OCTOBER 2010] : 18°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

[EARTH FROM ABOVE] EXHIBIT IN AOTEA SQUARE*



Aotea Square by craigsydnz, on Flickr​
*Famous photographer Yann Arthus-Bertrand has brought his wonder photographic series - "Earth from above" to Auckland's Aotea Square. You can view the details and photographs (click on the image to enlarge) HERE*


*AUCKLAND [INNER CITY SUBURBS]
[EDEN] - PART 1*



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## ashton

^ Beautiful!


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> 10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Awwww, so cute....

And like the St Kevins arcade ones. Beautiful building, and a great view of the city----- like I said back in the day though.... I just cant eat there, damn you ocd :lol:.


----------



## madridhere

Beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## KiwiRob

Over the 178 pages of photos of you get a really good impression of how Auckland is growing and improving, you can also see Sydneys vast improvement in his pohotographic skills, good stuff.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^

Sweet comment Rob. Auckland is improving all the time and SYDNEY's pictures are a testament to that.


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! great random shots.
the streets are very clean and the buildings are well preserved.
cool modern glassed stadium and I couldn't see anything ugly.
my kind of city.


Threads:*Vancouver&Burbs**TravelPhotosUpdate*


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ Beautiful!


Thanks ashton :cheers:




Milan Luka said:


> Awwww, so cute....
> 
> And like the St Kevins arcade ones. Beautiful building, and a great view of the city----- like I said back in the day though.... I just cant eat there, damn you ocd :lol:.


Nothing sweeter than seeing a father and son together - something that you see a lot of here in NZ, it is very cute. St Kevin's is probably one of the trendiest parts of town now - it has cleaned up a lot and due for a huge facelift. I think that you might change your mind when you visit again - we will drag you there kicking and screaming 




madridhere said:


> Beautiful pictures!!!


Thanks mate :cheers:




KiwiRob said:


> Over the 178 pages of photos of you get a really good impression of how Auckland is growing and improving, you can also see Sydneys vast improvement in his pohotographic skills, good stuff.


That is very kind of you - thanks :colgate:




Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> ^^
> 
> Sweet comment Rob. Auckland is improving all the time and SYDNEY's pictures are a testament to that.


In leaps and bounds - all good :kiss:




capricorn2000 said:


> wow! great random shots.
> the streets are very clean and the buildings are well preserved.
> cool modern glassed stadium and I couldn't see anything ugly.
> my kind of city.


There are also some dodgy areas - places that I won't be seen  but nothing like you see in many cities across the globe. We are very lucky. Thanks for the comment mate, I love your threads :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03 | 10*

*[10 OCTOBER 2010] : 18°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [INNER CITY SUBURBS]
[EDEN] - PART 2*



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^

That's a great place for a decent cup of coffee! :hug:


----------



## christos-greece

From the temperatures there (18C) should be nice days. Not too cold but also not too warm... very nice new photos btw


----------



## Deanb

keep them coming!


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> ^^
> 
> That's a great place for a decent cup of coffee! :hug:


Oh yes it is 




christos-greece said:


> From the temperatures there (18C) should be nice days. Not too cold but also not too warm... very nice new photos btw


Our temperature are hovering around 23 degrees at the moment and it is very humid which makes it difficult to sleep but I am not complaining  Thanks for the comment mate.




Deanb said:


> keep them coming!


I shall sweet-pea :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03 | 10*

*[10 OCTOBER 2010] : 18°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [INNER CITY SUBURBS]
[EDEN] - PART 3*



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03 | 10*

*[10 OCTOBER 2010] : 18°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [INNER CITY SUBURBS]
[EDEN] - PART 4*



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Bravo :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> There are 186 different Nationalities living in Auckland but the Greek and Israeli community is very small. You will find a much bigger community in Melbourne. Auckland has a large amount of Pacific Islanders, Asian communities, British and South African communities.


Thank you fot the info, SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Bravo :applause:


Thanks :colgate:




christos-greece said:


> Thank you fot the info, SYDNEY


You are most welcome mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03 | 10*

*[10 OCTOBER 2010] : 18°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [INNER CITY SUBURBS]
[EDEN] - PART 5*



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03 | 10*

*[10 OCTOBER 2010] : 18°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [INNER CITY SUBURBS]
[EDEN] - PART 6*



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



10 OCT 10 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Love this angle. 










:hug:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Love this angle. :hug:


Thanks baby :colgate: :kiss:


----------



## ashton

^ NIce photos!


----------



## Guest

ashton said:


> ^ NIce photos!


Thanks ashton :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 | 10*










*[16 OCTOBER 2010] : 17°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

NEW ZEALAND [SCULPTURE ONSHORE]*



IMG_9125 by craigsydnz, on Flickr​
*Fort Takapuna Historic Reserve is one of Auckland's best kept secrets, it is an amazing cliff-top site with incredible views over the Hauraki Gulf and the majestic island of Rangitoto. - and then there is over 100 original works of art created by New Zealand artists. You can view the details and photographs (click on the image to enlarge) HERE*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[THE CIVIC]*



16 OCT 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



16 OCT 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



16 OCT 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



16 OCT 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



16 OCT 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



16 OCT 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



16 OCT 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



16 OCT 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



16 OCT 10 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 10*










*[23 OCTOBER 2010] : 21°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

THE [FORT STREET] UPGRADE IS GO*



31 JUL 10 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
*Work has started in order to transform the Fort Street area into a shared space, making the area more pedestrian friendly. You can view the details and renders (click on the image to enlarge) HERE*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[JET-SET] - PART 1*



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Incredible tour and some amazing photography :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Incredible tour and some amazing photography :kiss:


Aaaah thanks baby :kiss:


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing and very nice photos for sure SYDNEY


----------



## aljuarez

Nice Car, Syd!!! :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ This car:


>


:yes:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Amazing and very nice photos for sure SYDNEY


Thanks :colgate:




aljuarez said:


> Nice Car, Syd!!! :lol:


 That old car - thanks


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Wow! Your pictures always surprises me! Loving it!  

I see one of your pictures of "Seattle Espresso", I'm surprised someone else would name it "Seattle Espresso". I hope their coffee is delicious.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Its not too old (the car)


----------



## Deanb

missed ya hunk


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Wow! Your pictures always surprises me! Loving it!
> 
> I see one of your pictures of "Seattle Espresso", I'm surprised someone else would name it "Seattle Espresso". I hope their coffee is delicious.


What a pleasant surprise, where have you been ? You must be very busy at work or the better half is keeping you out of mischief  Their coffee is fabulous - no worries  




christos-greece said:


> ^^ Its not too old (the car)


Just being sarcastic 




Deanb said:


> missed ya hunk


Me ? or my car ?


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Me ? or my car ?


always you


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> always you


:lol: Oh you are smooooooth ... thanks cupcake


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 10*

*[23 OCTOBER 2010] : 21°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD | DEVONPORT]
[JET-SET] - PART 2*



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



23 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> can this city be crowned the cleanest major city in the world??
> 
> just love how colorful it gets and how the men look! get me one!


Not quite, I think that Singapore beats us to the post  ... would you like a city bloke or a sheep farmer ?


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06 | 10*










*[24 OCTOBER 2010] : 21°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

UPGRADE PLANNED FOR [AUCKLAND AIRPORT]*



Auckland Airport, NZ by geoff-inOz, on Flickr​
*Work has started on Auckland Airport's upgrade which will be finished in time for the Rugby World Cup 2011. The Airside Retail Shopping Area will feature new retail offerings, more food and beverage options, art and a huge tree like structure made of canvas which will constantly change in appearance thanks to hi-tech light projections. The Departures Area will also receive a face-lift which will be brighter, lighter and contemporary.You can view the details and renders (click on the image to enlarge) HERE*


*AUCKLAND [AUCKLAND'S BACKYARD]
[OMAHA] - PART 1*



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Not quite, I think that Singapore beats us to the post  ... would you like a city bloke or a sheep farmer ?


are there a lot of gays in NZ? would it be easy to find a farmer boy for me? like a HUNK?


----------



## christos-greece

The landscapes around Auckland are also very nice too, thanks for those photos SYDNEY


----------



## Indictable

Deanb said:


> are there a lot of gays in NZ? would it be easy to find a farmer boy for me? like a HUNK?


Still a very conservative (or, quite conservative) and I think the chances of finding a gay farmer would be pretty much nothing, BUT COME TO AUCKLAND AND TRY YOUR LUCK!!!


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> are there a lot of gays in NZ? would it be easy to find a farmer boy for me? like a HUNK?


Plenty for the picking there-of :colgate: A friend of mine looked online for a gay Kiwi farmer and found quite a few - unfortunately there was only one good looking one but he is fussy - if you are less fussy then you might stand a chance of becoming a farmer's wife  

Be warned, Kiwi men are some of the worst dressers that you will ever find, they just can't be bothered and/or probably don't know any better :lol:




christos-greece said:


> The landscapes around Auckland are also very nice too, thanks for those photos SYDNEY


Thanks mate, we are very lucky to be surrounded by beauty - I will have it no other way


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06 | 10*

*[24 OCTOBER 2010] : 21°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [AUCKLAND'S BACKYARD]
[OMAHA] - PART 2*



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

I can feel the sun on my face, the birds chirping and the sound of the waves lapping up on to the shore. Beautiful !


----------



## madridhere

Wonderful and stylish place, really clean and attractive. Keep them coming please.


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Plenty for the picking there-of :colgate: A friend of mine looked online for a gay Kiwi farmer and found quite a few - unfortunately there was only one good looking one but he is fussy - if you are less fussy then you might stand a chance of becoming a farmer's wife
> 
> Be warned, Kiwi men are some of the worst dressers that you will ever find, they just can't be bothered and/or probably don't know any better :lol:


well what was the website he searched on?? LOL

could be a great experience lol


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photos once again from Auckland


----------



## Diego_GDL.

WOW, Everything look so green, beautiful, clean, joyful and simply amazing!!! The pictures are great, you take incredible photos!!!!


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> I can feel the sun on my face, the birds chirping and the sound of the waves lapping up on to the shore. Beautiful !


A picture is worth a 1000 words 




madridhere said:


> Wonderful and stylish place, really clean and attractive. Keep them coming please.


Cheers mate, my habit for taking photographs is hard to break  Thanks for the comment :cheers:




Deanb said:


> well what was the website he searched on?? LOL
> 
> could be a great experience lol


I am not sure but it could be gaydar and/or NZ Dating. It could be an idyllic lifestyle but I am sure that you would get bored very quickly unless he can keep you entertained 




christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice photos once again from Auckland


Cheers mate :cheers:




Diego_GDL. said:


> WOW, Everything look so green, beautiful, clean, joyful and simply amazing!!! The pictures are great, you take incredible photos!!!!


Wow, what a compliment, I will grow a big head  Thanks mate and enjoy the weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06 | 10*

*[24 OCTOBER 2010] : 21°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [AUCKLAND'S BACKYARD]
[OMAHA] - PART 3*



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06 | 10*

*[24 OCTOBER 2010] : 21°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [AUCKLAND'S BACKYARD]
[OMAHA] - PART 4*



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



24 OCT 10 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^
Stunning as usual!


----------



## Andre_idol

90% of those Omaha pics could easily be a great Christmas card...on the Summer side of the thingy!

Man...I could kill for one of those houses near the beach at this time of the year :drool:

Quite interesting to read kiwi men don´t know how to dress :lol:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> ^^
> Stunning as usual!


Thanks baby :kiss:




Andre_idol said:


> 90% of those Omaha pics could easily be a great Christmas card...on the Summer side of the thingy!
> 
> Man...I could kill for one of those houses near the beach at this time of the year :drool:
> 
> Quite interesting to read kiwi men don´t know how to dress :lol:


:lol: I would do almost anything for one of those homes on a permanent basis, our mates will never go back to their own homes  I am generalising when I say that Kiwi men don't know how to dress, it is mostly those in the rural towns - the country pumpkins  

Thanks for the wonderful comment mate and pop in for a visit real soon :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 11*










*[06 NOVEMBER 2010] : 19°C SATURDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

AUCKLAND AIRPORT WELCOMES [CHINA SOUTHERN AIRLINES]*



20090421 China Southern Airlines YL438 2881 (GUN) 737-800 Exteriors by boeingdreamscape, on Flickr​
*Auckland Airport and China Southern Airlines announced today at a media conference in Auckland that a new Guangzhou to Auckland service (via Melbourne) is scheduled to commence on or before 30 April 2011. Auckland Airport’s chief executive, Simon Moutter, said, “Better connections with Asia, and in particular China, is critical for New Zealand trade and tourism. With these new services from Asia’s largest carrier China Southern Airlines to China’s second largest airport Guangzhou we open up a vast range of new opportunities for New Zealand.” The new Guangzhou to Auckland route will initially be served by A330-300 aircraft (284 seat four-class) running three times per week. This equates to over 88,000 additional seats on offer each year connecting Auckland to mainland China.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[EARTH FROM ABOVE] - PART 1*



06 NOV 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 NOV 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 NOV 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 NOV 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 NOV 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 NOV 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 NOV 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 NOV 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 NOV 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 NOV 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 NOV 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 NOV 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 NOV 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

I am watching the temperatures in each photo: seems that spring has arrived there, and probably the summer is almost there... very nice new photos btw


----------



## Guest

kingsway said:


> wow, interesting photos.
> I love those modern art works.


Thanks :colgate: I try to appease all tastes  Thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 11*

*[07 NOVEMBER 2010] : 19°C SUNDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD + DEVONPORT]
[NZ SCULPTURE ONSHORE] - PART 7*



07 NOV 19°C NZ SCULPTURE ONSHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C NZ SCULPTURE ONSHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C NZ SCULPTURE ONSHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C NZ SCULPTURE ONSHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C NZ SCULPTURE ONSHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C NZ SCULPTURE ONSHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT, RANGITOTO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 11*

*[07 NOVEMBER 2010] : 19°C SUNDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD + DEVONPORT]
[NZ SCULPTURE ONSHORE] - PART 8*



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

I just love how people dress there and the whole way the sun shines... so colorful and open... I hope kiwis appreciate their country, otherwise it might turn out to be really sad.


----------



## Andre_idol

^^And with beautiful houses like this one



>


I would definitely be an happy man!

And the "onshore sculptures" are always amazing


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> I just love how people dress there and the whole way the sun shines... so colorful and open... I hope kiwis appreciate their country, otherwise it might turn out to be really sad.


They don't appreciate it as much as they should, they love to moan :lol: it is part of their heritage  Some time ago the government launched a "we don't know how lucky we are mate" campaign to try and inject some pride into the locals, that only lasted for so long :lol:

Thanks for all the kind words cupcake, it makes it all the worthwhile.




Andre_idol said:


> ^^And with beautiful houses like this one
> 
> I would definitely be an happy man!
> 
> And the "onshore sculptures" are always amazing


Oh I would give anything to have a beachside residence in Devonport - it would have been possible 10 years ago but the property prices have shot through the roof in that area. Why didn't I immigrate 10 years ago  Thanks for all your words of wisdom mate, I appreciate every comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 11*

*[07 NOVEMBER 2010] : 19°C SUNDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD + DEVONPORT]
[NZ SCULPTURE ONSHORE] - PART 9*


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 11*

*[07 NOVEMBER 2010] : 19°C SUNDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD + DEVONPORT]
[NZ SCULPTURE ONSHORE] - PART 10*


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 NOV 19°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> They don't appreciate it as much as they should, they love to moan :lol: it is part of their heritage  Some time ago the government launched a "we don't know how lucky we are mate" campaign to try and inject some pride into the locals, that only lasted for so long :lol:
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words cupcake, it makes it all the worthwhile.


that is such an anglo-saxon idea! lol it's right up there with "keep america/australia/britain beautiful" and stuff like that... LOL

very naive, yet very nice and important


----------



## christos-greece

Those houses... i love watch those houses, buildings in Auckland


----------



## Andre_idol

Funny that people love to moan over there. I was about to say the same of us over here but giving a second thought on the subject and even being in an awful financial status Portuguese tend to enjoy their country. In fact we have one of the most difficult words to translate..._saudade_ which means to miss something. And that´s what happens even with me always dreaming in ending in places like NZ, Australia, whatever...I think I´ll always miss this place. 
Yes, we moan too...but we do nothing :lol: I think deep inside we like to be like this and always getting out of trouble is our specialty (we have another good word for that lol) We don´t wanna be like this bloody perfect (do not take it literally) countries...which for me, being a perfectionist, is quite annoying :lol: 

Ah enough of my love for cultural differences and more photo compliments to come


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> that is such an anglo-saxon idea! lol it's right up there with "keep america/australia/britain beautiful" and stuff like that... LOL
> 
> very naive, yet very nice and important


Yeah it is, unfortunately certain people need to be told what to do and how to do it :lol: We have "be a tidy Kiwi"  quite cute  Thanks for the input mate, much appreciated :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> Those houses... i love watch those houses, buildings in Auckland


Thanks sweet-pea, I am glad that you get some enjoyment from my pics and thanks for your great feedback.




Andre_idol said:


> Funny that people love to moan over there. I was about to say the same of us over here but giving a second thought on the subject and even being in an awful financial status Portuguese tend to enjoy their country. In fact we have one of the most difficult words to translate..._saudade_ which means to miss something. And that´s what happens even with me always dreaming in ending in places like NZ, Australia, whatever...I think I´ll always miss this place.
> Yes, we moan too...but we do nothing :lol: I think deep inside we like to be like this and always getting out of trouble is our specialty (we have another good word for that lol) We don´t wanna be like this bloody perfect (do not take it literally) countries...which for me, being a perfectionist, is quite annoying :lol:
> 
> Ah enough of my love for cultural differences and more photo compliments to come


Home is where the heart is  I wasn't born here but I love New Zealand with all of my heart - as if I was supposed to be born here :colgate: As human beings we are never happy enough but some Kiwi's take it to the next level, whinge, whinge, whinge about everything :lol: I found South Africa to be more positive, more open-minded and less conservative but at the same time I wouldn't trade NZ for anything. I was lucky enough to be brought up the South African way and now I am even luckier to be able to live in a peaceful and extremely beautiful country. I am in short a lucky bitch 

Oooooh you won't like me, I am a perfectionist extraordinaire  I just love things to be clean, neat and very, very beautiful. Give me a few drinks and I won't care :lol: Thanks for all the info, I love learning about how other cultures view things.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 12*










*[05 DECEMBER 2010] : 23°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

[SUPERLINER] TO BE BASED IN AUCKLAND*








*The largest cruise ship ever to be based in New Zealand arrived to a foggy Auckland welcome as it sailed into the harbour at dawn. P&O Cruises will celebrate the arrival of the 63,500-tonne Pacific Pearl with a public naming festival at Queens Wharf on Tuesday featuring a giant ferris wheel, a fireworks display and performances by Dane Rumble and Stan Walker. Olympic boardsailer Barbara Kendall will become the ship's "godmother" when she breaks a magnum of New Zealand bubbles on board and food stalls will serve cuisine from Pacific Pearl's restaurants and cafes. Pacific Pearl is the fourth ship in P&O's fleet and will carry 1800 passengers. It features a swim-up bar, an aerial acrobatics rig spanning the width of its pool deck and a giant poolside entertainment screen. "P&O Cruises is very excited to bring New Zealand its first homeported superliner - it really is a mark of how much the cruise industry has grown in this country over the past few years," said Ann Sherry, CEO of Carnival Australia, which operates P&O Cruises. A cruise prize will be raffled on Tuesday with proceeds going to Variety - The Children's Charity in its appeal to help the children of the men lost in the Pike River Mine disaster.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[SNAP DRAGON] - PART 1*



05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Home is where the heart is  I wasn't born here but I love New Zealand with all of my heart - as if I was supposed to be born here :colgate: As human beings we are never happy enough but some Kiwi's take it to the next level, whinge, whinge, whinge about everything :lol: I found South Africa to be more positive, more open-minded and less conservative but at the same time I wouldn't trade NZ for anything. I was lucky enough to be brought up the South African way and now I am even luckier to be able to live in a peaceful and extremely beautiful country. I am in short a lucky bitch
> 
> Oooooh you won't like me, I am a perfectionist extraordinaire  I just love things to be clean, neat and very, very beautiful. Give me a few drinks and I won't care :lol: Thanks for all the info, I love learning about how other cultures view things.


so in a way, you are very anglo-saxon LOL most of the major cities in the English-speaking world are very organised, clean, neat, very in order LOL take a look at sydney, toronto..


----------



## christos-greece

Great and beautiful photos from downtown Auckland; also that cruise-ship is really great


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> so in a way, you are very anglo-saxon LOL most of the major cities in the English-speaking world are very organised, clean, neat, very in order LOL take a look at sydney, toronto..


:lol: Yes I am, I am of Scottish and German descent - quite an explosive mix :lol:




christos-greece said:


> Great and beautiful photos from downtown Auckland; also that cruise-ship is really great


Thanks mate, I wouldn't mind a little cruise around the pacific islands right ow


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 12*

*[05 DECEMBER 2010] : 23°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD + PONSONBY]
[SNAP DRAGON] - PART 2*


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 DEC 10 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> :lol: Yes I am, I am of Scottish and German descent - quite an explosive mix :lol:


hahaha well then you must be good looking too

anyway more tel aviv pix coming up soon!


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely updates SYDNEY as usually of course kay:


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> hahaha well then you must be good looking too
> 
> anyway more tel aviv pix coming up soon!


My boyfriend seems to think so but I don't :lol:

Great news, I will be sure to pop in and have a browse 




christos-greece said:


> Lovely updates SYDNEY as usually of course kay:


Thanks mate :cheers:


----------



## madridhere

Wonderful Auckland!:cheers::nuts:


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

OMG those trees! Fucking kill me! U_U

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5208/5332095065_fbec9e6251_b.jpg


----------



## Conor

My jaw has dropped so many times over the last few pages! Just beautiful


----------



## Deanb

so greea, so glamorous, so hot


----------



## Bristol Mike

Wow...just wow! What amazing weather and great beach scenes, summer at its best I would say. Nothing ever looks like that here in Britain, not even in Brighton! Keep up the great photos, hopefully I'll have some sunshine and warming temperature for you by April  .


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks mate :colgate: where have you been hiding ?


Final tests of this semester plus...that time of the year when Australian Open starts 

Just two more tests then three weeks off therefore more comments from me here 

Keep enjoying Summer while it lasts :cheers:


----------



## Guest

madridhere said:


> Wonderful Auckland!:cheers::nuts:


Thanks :colgate: What happened to your Madrid photo thread ?




The Cake On BBQ said:


> OMG those trees! Fucking kill me! U_U


Are you a tree hugger ? I am :colgate: NZ has got some of the most amazing trees that I have ever seen - they are gorgeous  Thanks for the comment :cheers:




Conor said:


> My jaw has dropped so many times over the last few pages! Just beautiful


I am very pleased that you enjoy them, I love your photo thread as well  Thanks fore the comment mate.




Deanb said:


> so greea, so glamorous, so hot


Mmmmmmm, it ticks all the boxes - wait for the life saver championship pics, it will get even hotter  Stay tuned sweety.




Bristol Mike said:


> Wow...just wow! What amazing weather and great beach scenes, summer at its best I would say. Nothing ever looks like that here in Britain, not even in Brighton! Keep up the great photos, hopefully I'll have some sunshine and warming temperature for you by April  .


We don't have any of the history that you have, I would love to have some of that :colgate:. Not long now Mike and things will warm up for ya  Are you back at Uni yet ?




Andre_idol said:


> Final tests of this semester plus...that time of the year when Australian Open starts
> 
> Just two more tests then three weeks off therefore more comments from me here
> 
> Keep enjoying Summer while it lasts :cheers:


Thanks mate, how are the exams going ? I am sure that you will ace it with flying colours  Enjoy the winter, not long to go now  and thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 01*

*[02 JANUARY 2011] : 25°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[TAMAKI FIVE-O] - PART 9*


02 JAN 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 JAN 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 JAN 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 JAN 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 JAN 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 JAN 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 JAN 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 JAN 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 JAN 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 JAN 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 JAN 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 JAN 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 01*

*[02 JANUARY 2011] : 25°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[TAMAKI FIVE-O] - PART 10*


02 JAN 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 JAN 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 JAN 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 JAN 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 JAN 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 JAN 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 01*










*[08 JANUARY 2011] : 27°C SATURDAY, 09:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

[OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE] 2011*


The 55th Owen Chapman Cup surf carnival by craigsydnz, on Flickr​
*In Whangaparaoa, the Red Beach surf club hosted many of New Zealand's top surf athletes when it staged the 55th Owen Chapman Cup surf carnival. The carnival is always contested at Red Beach and is the longest running club day in Australasia for surf lifeguards. It is one of the highlights of the Auckland surf carnival circuit and the event attracts an abundance of top-calibre competitors. Joining the Auckland lifeguards were competitors from the Bay of Plenty, Gisborne, Hawke's Bay, Taranaki and Wellington. The carnival provides opportunities for competitors to assess their chances of success at the Northern Regional Championships coming up at the end of January. Only clubs from the Auckland district are eligible to win the Owen Chapman Cup.*


*AUCKLAND [RED BEACH]
[SAUSAGE SIZZLE] - PART 1*


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Bristol Mike

_We don't have any of the history that you have, I would love to have some of that :colgate:. Not long now Mike and things will warm up for ya  Are you back at Uni yet ?_

Okay that's fair enough haha. Yeah I'm back at uni now, have been since about the 9th. 2 months roughly left of winter then spring starts to show up.


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> _We don't have any of the history that you have, I would love to have some of that :colgate:. Not long now Mike and things will warm up for ya  Are you back at Uni yet ?_
> 
> Okay that's fair enough haha. Yeah I'm back at uni now, have been since about the 9th. 2 months roughly left of winter then spring starts to show up.


Mmmmmmm don't remind me, I am hoping that our weather pattern doesn't follow the Northern Hemisphere and we freeze our bits off  I hope that you are enjoying Uni Mike, I was thinking of going back to Uni but just thinking about another 4 years of assignments and copious amounts of money have cured me


----------



## Andre_idol

The man/woman ratio on the last set is not fair hno: :lol: 

Those modern buildings :drool:



SYDNEY said:


> Thanks mate, how are the exams going ? I am sure that you will ace it with flying colours  Enjoy the winter, not long to go now  and thanks for the comment :cheers:


Good enough to keep me away of the final ones and end up the subjects already this week...I hope. 
I´m actually quite tired of Winter now, as much I like this season...we usually get a good amount of sunny cold days but this Winter we only get cold and rain...almost every single day! Bring the Spring


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> The man/woman ratio on the last set is not fair hno: :lol:
> 
> Those modern buildings :drool:
> 
> Good enough to keep me away of the final ones and end up the subjects already this week...I hope.
> I´m actually quite tired of Winter now, as much I like this season...we usually get a good amount of sunny cold days but this Winter we only get cold and rain...almost every single day! Bring the Spring


I am sorry  You are going to have to ignore this thread for a while, it is going to be a real sausage fest for a few days  

Hang in there, not long to go and we will be crying "too much rain"


----------



## christos-greece

As usually great photos from Auckland, SYDNEY and thanks


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> As usually great photos from Auckland, SYDNEY and thanks


Thanks mate, I appreciate all your comments :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 01*

*[08 JANUARY 2011] : 27°C SATURDAY, 09:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [RED BEACH]
[SAUSAGE SIZZLE] - PART 2*


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Brilliant detail in this photo :


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Brilliant detail in this photo :


Thanks cupcake :kiss:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 01*

*[08 JANUARY 2011] : 27°C SATURDAY, 09:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [RED BEACH]
[SAUSAGE SIZZLE] - PART 3*


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JAN 11 27°C | OWEN CHAPMAN CUP 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03 | 01*

*[16 JANUARY 2011] : 27°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [MAHURANGI]
[ZEALANDIA] - PART 4*


16 JAN 11 27°C ZEALANDIA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C ZEALANDIA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C ZEALANDIA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C ZEALANDIA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C ZEALANDIA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C ZEALANDIA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C ZEALANDIA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C ZEALANDIA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C ZEALANDIA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C ZEALANDIA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C ZEALANDIA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03 | 01*

*[16 JANUARY 2011] : 27°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [MAHURANGI]
[ZEALANDIA] - PART 5*


16 JAN 11 27°C MAHURANGI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C MAHURANGI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C MAHURANGI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C MAHURANGI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C MAHURANGI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C MAHURANGI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C MAHURANGI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C MAHURANGI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C MAHURANGI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C MAHURANGI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C MAHURANGI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C MAHURANGI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C MAHURANGI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

can't believe you're really there, seeing it all for real! those views are incredible


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> can't believe you're really there, seeing it all for real! those views are incredible


Thanks hun, the scenery never ceases to amaze me, it is stunning ! Thanks for the comment and have a dickalicious weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03 | 01*

*[16 JANUARY 2011] : 27°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [OREWA + GULF HARBOUR]
[ZEALANDIA] - PART 6*


16 JAN 11 27°C OREWA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C OREWA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C OREWA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C GULF HARBOUR by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C GULF HARBOUR by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C GULF HARBOUR by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C GULF HARBOUR by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C GULF HARBOUR by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C GULF HARBOUR by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C GULF HARBOUR by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C GULF HARBOUR by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C GULF HARBOUR by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 JAN 11 27°C GULF HARBOUR by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

love love love


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> love love love


Thank you, thank you, thank you :hug:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Awesome stuff mate, such fit weather!


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Awesome stuff mate, such fit weather!


Cheers mate, it is f***ing hot !!!!!


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 02*










*[06 FEBRUARY 2011] : 28°C SUNDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

NEW ZEALAND THIRD BEST COUNTRY FOR TOURISTS IN [UK TRAVEL AWARDS]*


Lake Tekapo|South Island|New Zealand by looknbooknz, on Flickr​
*New Zealand has placed third in the Top Country category of UK magazine Wanderlust's Travel Awards. Namibia came first in the category, followed by Costa Rica and then New Zealand. The award winners were announced in London overnight. New Zealand came third in the same category last year. Tourism New Zealand general manager of Western long haul markets Gregg Anderson said the award would help reinforce the value of a New Zealand holiday in the UK market, where Wanderlust was well read. "Wanderlust has a circulation of more than 30,000 and our top three finish will stand us in good stead for UK travellers considering where they want to go on their next overseas holiday." Wanderlust said on its website that it was Namibia's sense of drama and accessibility that won it top spot. 

"And that mix of drama and accessibility surely accounts, too, for runners-up Costa Rica and New Zealand - destinations where the natural world pulls out all the stops, but creature comforts are never far away," Wanderlust said. Other mentions of New Zealand in this year's awards were Air New Zealand, which finished third in the Top Airline category, and the TranzAlpine train journey, which took seventh in the Top Rail Journey category. In other categories, Myanmar/Burma won Top Emerging Destination, Luang Prabang in Laos was named Top City, and Top Airline went to Singapore Airlines. The Disservice to Travel award went to Ryanair. The Wanderlust Travel Awards are held annually and are based on travellers' experiences from December 2009 to November 2010.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[HIGH TEA] - PART 1*


06 FEB 11 28°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 FEB 11 28°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 FEB 11 28°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 FEB 11 28°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 FEB 11 28°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 FEB 11 28°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 FEB 11 28°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 FEB 11 28°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 FEB 11 28°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 FEB 11 28°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 FEB 11 28°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

NZ should be first  fantastic updates :kiss:


----------



## HighRizer92

> NZ should be first


i agree ^^

amazing new pictures! love your thread!


----------



## christos-greece

As well, great and very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

love you and your thread


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> NZ should be first  fantastic updates :kiss:


:cheers:




HighRizer92 said:


> i agree ^^
> 
> amazing new pictures! love your thread!


Thanks mate, I appreciate your comments :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> As well, great and very nice photos :cheers:


Very pleased to read that :colgate: Thanks !




Deanb said:


> love you and your thread


Aaaah thanks - ditto mate :hug:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 02*

*[06 FEBRUARY 2011] : 28°C SUNDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[HIGH TEA] - PART 2*


06 FEB 11 28°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 FEB 11 28°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 FEB 11 28°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 FEB 11 28°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 FEB 11 28°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 FEB 11 28°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 FEB 11 28°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 FEB 11 28°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 FEB 11 28°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 FEB 11 28°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 FEB 11 28°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## DML2

Still following all your NZ threads, very impressive, keep it up :applause:


----------



## Guest

DML2 said:


> Still following all your NZ threads, very impressive, keep it up :applause:


I am pleased to read that :colgate: Thanks mate :cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol

Meh...after the uni semester in sight I think I should go to the third best country for tourists take a rest...even being Winter


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Meh...after the uni semester in sight I think I should go to the third best country for tourists take a rest...even being Winter


:lol: Queenstown will be the place for you but I doubt that you will get any rest - it is party central :cheers: Glad to see that you are still browsing the threads - thanks :colgate:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Hot, sunny days are always very nice


I couldn't agree more :cheers: :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 02*

*[13 FEBRUARY 2011] : 27°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [WAIHEKE ISLAND]
[AHOY MATE] - PART 7*


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 02*

*[13 FEBRUARY 2011] : 27°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [WAIHEKE ISLAND + CBD]
[AHOY MATE] - PART 8*


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C HEADLAND SCULPTURE, WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 FEB 11 27°C AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

So many beautiful photographs, I especially love this one -


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> So many beautiful photographs, I especially love this one


Thanks baby :hug:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03 | 02*










*[17 FEBRUARY 2011] : 25°C THURSDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

AUCKLAND IS THE WORLD'S 10th [MOST LIVABLE CITY] 2011*


02 JAN 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
*Auckland mayor Len Brown campaigned on making the city the most livable in the world, and he may be getting his wish. The super city has been named the 10th most livable city for the second year running. The Economist Intelligence Unit's annual livability survey ranked 140 cities based on education, healthcare, infrastructure, culture and the environment and stability. Vancouver took out the top spot, followed by Melbourne, Vienna, Toronto, Calgary, Helsinki, Sydney, Perth and Adelaide. Harare and Dhaka were judged the least livable*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[MILLION DOLLAR BABY]*


17 FEB 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## madridhere

Wonderful pictures as usual!!! Thanks man


----------



## Guest

madridhere said:


> Wonderful pictures as usual!!! Thanks man


Thanks mate, you are very kind  Thanks for the comment and enjoy what is left of the weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 | 02*










*[19 FEBRUARY 2011] : 26°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+EVENT]

NEW ZEALAND [FASHION FESTIVAL]*








*Following its successful launch in 2010, New Zealand Fashion Festival (NZFF) is back as one of the hottest new events to hit Auckland. Headlining the festival will be five nightly in-season fashion shows open to the public. Brought to you by the New Zealand Fashion Week team, these will feature a handpicked selection of labels, both high end and High Street. NZFF is all about attracting people to Auckland, stimulating retail, and having fashion lovers come together under the umbrella of the festival. There are also events being held in the major retail centres of the city, including the CBD, Parnell, Ponsonby, K Road and St Lukes. Businesses will throw open their doors to reveal new products and key trends for the upcoming season. The festival will wind up on the weekend with the popular Designer Garage Sale, where shoppers can get great bargains from their favourite designers.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[SILVER SPOON] - PART 1*


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

You lucky buggers...what a great city! 
Interesting that "most livable city" ranking...4 Aussie cities and 3 Canadian ones.

Keep updating us with the last sunny hot days over there


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed a great city :cheers: very nice updates btw SYDNEY


----------



## Deanb

great


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> You lucky buggers...what a great city!
> Interesting that "most livable city" ranking...4 Aussie cities and 3 Canadian ones.
> 
> Keep updating us with the last sunny hot days over there


Unfortunate for NZ we only have 1 major city or else we would feature more prominently :colgate: Thanks for the comment mate and I will definitely keep the sunshine turned on 




christos-greece said:


> ^^ Indeed a great city :cheers: very nice updates btw SYDNEY


Thanks CG :hug:




Deanb said:


> great


Cheers hun :hug:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 | 02*

*[19 FEBRUARY 2011] : 26°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[SILVER SPOON] - PART 2*


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

it looks too calm! what r people worried about over there?!


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> it looks too calm! what r people worried about over there?!


:lol: The next earthquake ? 

NZ is a very peaceful country - in fact it is the most peaceful nation on earth and it is true that the people are very chilled - maybe too chilled  

Thanks for the comment hun, I hope that you are enjoying the weekend


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 | 02*

*[19 FEBRUARY 2011] : 26°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[SILVER SPOON] - PART 3*


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

A fantastic collection of photographs :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice photos once again


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> A fantastic collection of photographs :applause:


Thanks :colgate: :hug:




christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice photos once again


Cheers mate :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

congrats for over 400,000 views!!!


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 | 02*

*[19 FEBRUARY 2011] : 26°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[SILVER SPOON] - PART 4*


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> congrats for over 400,000 views!!!


Thanks hun :hug: :colgate:


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


>


CLASSY


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> CLASSY


Looks as if they are having a little "drama" - he doesn't look too happy


----------



## Deanb

i can't believe you guys have such beautiful boys in NZ


----------



## aster4000

very neat and orderly city.


----------



## apinamies

Very good photos but this city is way too organized and clean. 

Many people think that Helsinki is clean and organized but compared to Auckland it is not that at all. 

And these photos are very good, you are very talented photographer.


----------



## DML2

SYDNEY said:


> Looks as if they are having a little "drama" - he doesn't look too happy


He just looks guilty, she looks pissed off. Nice pics


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> i can't believe you guys have such beautiful boys in NZ


Not all of them but we have more than our fair share  You will definitely find a husband sweety - maybe a sheep farmer and then you can go and live on some fabulous farm surrounded by the Southern Alps  .... raking up manure in the morning, snow-boarding in the afternoon, a cuddle and a glass of wine as the sun sets over the majestic alps :colgate:




aster4000 said:


> very neat and orderly city.


At the moment Auckland is undergoing it's biggest transformation ever and is one big mess, I can't wait for it all to end so that things can return to normal  Thanks for the comment mate :cheers: 




apinamies said:


> Very good photos but this city is way too organized and clean.
> 
> Many people think that Helsinki is clean and organized but compared to Auckland it is not that at all.
> 
> And these photos are very good, you are very talented photographer.


Thanks mate, you are very kind. I have only heard good things about Helsinki, you have lots to be proud of  Thanks for the comment :cheers:




DML2 said:


> He just looks guilty, she looks pissed off. Nice pics


:lol: You are so right - he is in big doo-daa. Thanks DML2 :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 | 02*

*[19 FEBRUARY 2011] : 26°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL] - PART 5*


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

love your trees and the style people have... 
can't wait for summer in TLV already haha


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> love your trees and the style people have...
> can't wait for summer in TLV already haha


Thanks hun, there must be a spring in your step right now - the leaves are starting to drop off of the trees here which means that we are not far from winter - not my favourite time of the year in Auckland  .... lucky you


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 | 02*

*[19 FEBRUARY 2011] : 26°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL] - PART 6*


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## CrazyAboutCities

Beautiful pictures as usual! I have been looking at these pictures in the last few pages to catch up since last time I looked at this thread. Love these hot guys, artworks, and city scenes of Auckland! I'm impressed with large number of artworks that Auckland has to offer.


----------



## madridhere

Great pictures as usual, Sydney.

Is there a big Chinese community in Auckland?

The lamps are incredible.


----------



## badbehaviour

apinamies said:


> Very good photos but this city is way too organized and clean.
> 
> Many people think that Helsinki is clean and organized but compared to Auckland it is not that at all.
> 
> And these photos are very good, you are very talented photographer.


Sydney is certainly a talented photographer, but don't be fooled into thinking Auckland as a whole is as clean and organized as it appears in these (amazing) photos.

Sydney and Mr KF have a gift of bringing out the best in Auckland, and capturing her Mariah Carey "good side".


----------



## Guest

badbehaviour said:


> Sydney is certainly a talented photographer, but don't be fooled into thinking Auckland as a whole is as clean and organized as it appears in these (amazing) photos.
> 
> Sydney and Mr KF have a gift of bringing out the best in Auckland, and capturing her Mariah Carey "good side".


I have travelled to 5 Continents and lived in countless cities and I can confidently say that Auckland is one of the cleanest and best maintained cities that I have seen (except for Singapore) .... it isn't spotless but it is as good as it gets :cheers:

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Guest

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Beautiful pictures as usual! I have been looking at these pictures in the last few pages to catch up since last time I looked at this thread. Love these hot guys, artworks, and city scenes of Auckland! I'm impressed with large number of artworks that Auckland has to offer.


Thanks :colgate: What a lovely surprise - how have you been ? I hope that you are well and using your creative genius to the full 




madridhere said:


> Great pictures as usual, Sydney.
> 
> Is there a big Chinese community in Auckland?
> 
> The lamps are incredible.


Yes there is and the Asian community is the fastest growing demographic here in Auckland - I am very happy about that 

Thanks for the compliment and the comment mate, it is much appreciated :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 | 02*

*[19 FEBRUARY 2011] : 26°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[SILVER SPOON] - PART 7*


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## DML2

SYDNEY said:


> Yes there is and the Asian community is the fastest growing demographic here in Auckland - I am very happy about that


Same here.. I wish all chicks wore heels and short skirts all the time


----------



## christos-greece

I like viewing those downtown photos from Auckland, are of course very nice :cheers:


----------



## madridhere

Lovely as usual. 

Please more.......:nuts:


----------



## Deanb

yup! bring on some more


----------



## Guest

DML2 said:


> Same here.. I wish all chicks wore heels and short skirts all the time


The Asian girls really know how to dress and they look good - time for the Kiwi gals to take note and try to do the same :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> I like viewing those downtown photos from Auckland, are of course very nice :cheers:


Thanks mate :cheers:




madridhere said:


> Lovely as usual.
> 
> Please more.......:nuts:


Not nearly as good as the Madrid pics mate, they are fannytastic ! Thanks for the comment :cheers:




Deanb said:


> yup! bring on some more


Thanks for dragging me out of my slumber


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 02*










*[21 FEBRUARY 2011] : 24°C MONDAY, 10:00 Cloudyy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

6.7% CRIME REDUCTION IN NZ - [AUCKLAND] RECORDS THE BIGGEST DROP*


02 JAN 11 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
*Recorded crime dropped 5.6 per cent in 2010, or 6.7 per cent when adjusted for the increases in New Zealand's population, in what Police Minister Judith Collins has called a tribute to intensified crime fighting. That included a 29 per cent drop in murders from 65 in 2009 to 46 last year, police said. The last time the murder rate was that low was in 2004, when 45 were recorded, according to Statistics New Zealand figures. Auckland's police districts recorded the largest reductions in crime in New Zealand. Waitemata led the country with a 10.9 per cent drop, followed by Auckland City with 9.9 per cent and Counties-Manukau with 7.8 per cent.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[CUP WEEK] - PART 1*


21 FEB 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 FEB 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 FEB 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 FEB 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 FEB 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 FEB 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 FEB 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 FEB 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 FEB 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 FEB 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 FEB 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 FEB 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 03*










*[13 MARCH2011] : 25°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

[AUCKLAND AIRPORT] VOTED 8th BEST IN THE WORLD*








*Auckland Airport has been voted the eighth best airport in the world at the prestigious Skytrax Awards. The independent awards are voted on by 11.38 million travellers. Auckland improved one place from last year's ninth position and also won best airport in the Australia Pacific category. Chief executive Simon Moutter said he was thrilled about the news. "This successful outcome is very much driven by passengers. We work exceptionally hard to listen, to understand what they want, and to do what we can to meet their needs and provide them with great product and service choices," he said. The awards were handed out in Copenhagen last night and saw Hong Kong International Airport take the top spot.*


*AUCKLAND [SUBURB | HOBSONVILLE POINT]
[NIKAU] - PART 1*



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## DML2

#1, :banana: 
Congrats!


----------



## Guest

DML2 said:


> #1, :banana:
> Congrats!


The only place to be :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 03*

*[13 MARCH2011] : 25°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB | HOBSONVILLE POINT]
[NIKAU] - PART 2*



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

so is it all still a part of the city limits? is this city that big??


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> so is it all still a part of the city limits? is this city that big??


Yeah, still part of Auckland (Western suburbs) ... the city stretch's for 140km from North to South :colgate: and that is why it is called a super city


----------



## manba

I really love Auckland, the weather, skyline and architecture. Is one of my favorite cities.


----------



## Guest

manba said:


> I really love Auckland, the weather, skyline and architecture. Is one of my favorite cities.


Thanks mate - it isn't for everybody but the majority love it :colgate: Thanks for your comment it is much appreciated :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 03*

*[13 MARCH2011] : 25°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB | HOBSONVILLE POINT]
[NIKAU] - PART 3*



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*AUCKLAND [SUBURB | HELENSVILLE]*




19 MAR 11 24°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Koobideh

Amazing city


----------



## Diego_GDL.

GREAT CITY!!!!!!!!! The design in every detail is great and also the landscape amaze me!! I think that auckland is one of my top 10 cities of the world!! 
Great pictures Sydney, Thank you for show us this incredible city.


----------



## Dazzle

Yeah...pretty good shots Sydney 
I must go and check out things in the west sometime.
I'm still getting used to the North Shore!!


----------



## Guest

Koobideh said:


> Amazing city


Thanks mate, have a great weekend :cheers:




Diego_GDL. said:


> GREAT CITY!!!!!!!!! The design in every detail is great and also the landscape amaze me!! I think that auckland is one of my top 10 cities of the world!!
> Great pictures Sydney, Thank you for show us this incredible city.


You are most welcome mate and I appreciate all your positive feedback. Have a fabulous weekend and be naughty :cheers:




Dazzle said:


> Yeah...pretty good shots Sydney
> I must go and check out things in the west sometime.
> I'm still getting used to the North Shore!!


Thanks Dazzle - I went out to new Lynn and there are some great things happening around the New Lynn shopping centre - it will be fab when it is all done  Thanks for the comment and enjoy the pool this weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 03*

*[13 MARCH2011] : 25°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB | HELENSVILLE]
[NIKAU] - PART 4*



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

I get the impression that you guys, just like us, have tons of sunny days throughout the year!


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> I get the impression that you guys, just like us, have tons of sunny days throughout the year!


Summer is great, especially this year :cheers: Winter is another story - that is our rainy season and I am not looking forward to it


----------



## dj4life

Great city! I dream to live in Australia or New Zealand since i was a little child.


----------



## Guest

dj4life said:


> Great city! I dream to live in Australia or New Zealand since i was a little child.


Cheers mate, many people on this side of the planet dream of living in Stockholm. I think that people from Norway won't feel too out of the place in NZ and I guess that there are also many similarities in the countryside to Sweden. Thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 03*

*[13 MARCH2011] : 25°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB | HELENSVILLE]
[NIKAU] - PART 5*



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

Thanks for sending that beautiful sun to Portugal...31ºC in April is awesome :lol:

I should stay in one of those accommodation houses. They look great!


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Autumn has arrived  You have captured the spirit of Helensville and the changes taking place there, well done :hug:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Thanks for sending that beautiful sun to Portugal...31ºC in April is awesome :lol:
> 
> I should stay in one of those accommodation houses. They look great!


Perhaps you could return the favour while we experience a grey winter  Thanks for the comment mate and have a great week :colgate:




Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Autumn has arrived  You have captured the spirit of Helensville and the changes taking place there, well done :hug:


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 03*

*[13 MARCH2011] : 25°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB | HELENSVILLE]
[NIKAU] - PART 6*



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## madridhere

A real pleasure to see your pictures as usual.
:cheers:


----------



## Deanb

the never-ending-summer city!


----------



## Guest

madridhere said:


> A real pleasure to see your pictures as usual.
> :cheers:


Much appreciated mate, I am glad that I could return the favour 




Deanb said:


> the never-ending-summer city!


It is coming to an end ..... temperatures are hovering around 22 degrees and the clocks have been reset for daylight savings ...... it is all downhill now  ... no wait, the countdown to summer has started :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 03*










*[19 MARCH2011] : 24°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

AUCKLAND SHOWCASED IN EPISODE OF THE [BIGGEST LOSER]*



DEVONPORT 10 JUL 10 11°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
*Auckland has been showcased to millions of Americans overnight, during an episode of the 'Biggest Loser'. An episode of the popular reality series was filmed in the city earlier this year, and it's now gone to air. It saw 'Biggest Loser' couples having to sprint up the SkyTower, sail an America's Cup yacht and complete a triathlon at Bethells Beach. Auckland Tourism, Events and Economic Development spokesman Brent Warren says the US is Auckland's third largest visitor market. "Money can't buy this sort of exposure. The Biggest Loser gives a fabulous profile for Auckland. We're certainly confident it'll generate more leads into Auckland's visitor market," he says.*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[SOMETHING FISHY] - PART 1*



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

how many foreign visitors do u get in auckland annually?


----------



## Pule

SYDNEY said:


> *Issue # 01 | 03*
> 
> *[13 MARCH2011] : 25°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Sunny*​
> *AUCKLAND [SUBURB | HELENSVILLE]*
> *[NIKAU] - PART 6*​
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyeonauckland/5594873762/​
> ​http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyeonauckland/5594876204/​
> 13 MAR 11 25°C HELENSVILLE​
> by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr
> 
> ​
> ​​


​



Impressive...​


----------



## Milan Luka

Deanb said:


> how many foreign visitors do u get in auckland annually?


Mind if I answer this one Syddles?

I was interested myself and jumped on the stats.govt.nz website...

In 2010 Auckland got just on 2.52 million international visitors. To put into perspective in 2005 there were 2.4 million and in 2000 it got 1.72 million.

Top Ten visitors by nationality.
1. Australia (1.12 million)
2. UK (243,000)
3. USA (192,000)
4. China and Hong Kong (140,000)
5. Japan (87,000)
6. Germany (65,000)
7. South Korea (64,000)
8. Canada (48,000)
9. Singapore (31,000)
10. India (28,000)

Needs more Israelis in my opinion. :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

Milan Luka said:


> Mind if I answer this one Syddles?
> 
> I was interested myself and jumped on the stats.govt.nz website...
> 
> In 2010 Auckland got just on 2.52 million international visitors. To put into perspective in 2005 there were 2.4 million and in 2000 it got 1.72 million.
> 
> Top Ten visitors by nationality.
> 1. Australia (1.12 million)
> 2. UK (243,000)
> 3. USA (192,000)
> 4. China and Hong Kong (140,000)
> 5. Japan (87,000)
> 6. Germany (65,000)
> 7. South Korea (64,000)
> 8. Canada (48,000)
> 9. Singapore (31,000)
> 10. India (28,000)
> 
> Needs more Israelis in my opinion. :cheers:


will definitely try to get there then!


----------



## Benonie

Some lovely pictures again Sydney. You realy have got eye for detail, colours, contrasts... love it!
I didn't know Century 21 real estate is active in New Zealand too... Looks like a world wide compagny.


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> how many foreign visitors do u get in auckland annually?


Not enough but it is increasing gradually, especially when it comes to cruise ships and I just love a good cruise 




Pule said:


> Impressive...


Hey Puls, how are ya doing mate ? I haven't seen you around in these forums for a while now - are you still taking pics ?




Milan Luka said:


> Mind if I answer this one Syddles? Needs more Israelis in my opinion. :cheers:


No worries, thanks for that :colgate: and i agree, we need more Israeli's :cheers:




Deanb said:


> will definitely try to get there then!


Looking forward to it sweet pea :cheers:




Benonie said:


> Some lovely pictures again Sydney. You realy have got eye for detail, colours, contrasts... love it!
> I didn't know Century 21 real estate is active in New Zealand too... Looks like a world wide compagny.


Aaaaaah thanks :hug: you are very kind. Thanks for taking the time to have a browse and enjoy the weekend


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 03*

*[19 MARCH 2011] : 24°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[SOMETHING FISHY] - PART 2*



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 03*

*[19 MARCH 2011] : 24°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[SOMETHING FISHY] - PART 3*



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Beautiful as always :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Beautiful as always :kiss:


Thanks :kiss:


----------



## Deanb

i'm just dreaming of visiting one day


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 03*

*[19 MARCH 2011] : 24°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[SOMETHING FISHY] - PART 4*



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Bristol Mike

Lovely shots of sunny Auckland there mate!


----------



## Deanb

Bristol Mike said:


> Lovely shots of sunny Auckland there mate!


haha excluding the sex shop shots


----------



## Pule

SYDNEY said:


> Hey Puls, how are ya doing mate ? I haven't seen you around in these forums for a while now - are you still taking pics ?


Got Nikon's D3100 a couple of weeks ago and trying to perfect my skills...will be back soon 

Keep up the good work Syd, you are an inspirer some of us...


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Lovely shots of sunny Auckland there mate!


Thanks :colgate:




Deanb said:


> haha excluding the sex shop shots


It is a clothing store called WORLD MAN (one of NZ's biggest International labels) .. they often do quirky things to attract people into the store 




Pule said:


> Got Nikon's D3100 a couple of weeks ago and trying to perfect my skills...will be back soon
> 
> Keep up the good work Syd, you are an inspirer some of us...


Wow Pule - you are moving up in the world  Congratulations mate :cheers: I look forward to your new and improved pics :colgate:

Thanks for the kind words Pule and take care of yourself mate :hug:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 03*

*[19 MARCH 2011] : 24°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[SOMETHING FISHY] - PART 5*



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



19 MAR 11 24°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

last one is incredible! is the city usually that full or only on weekends?


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> last one is incredible! is the city usually that full or only on weekends?


Thanks hun, can't claim it for myself though - it is a photo of a photo - a local artist takes photographs on the corner of Queen and Victoria Streets in downtown Auckland and then displays them as public art. That particular corner is one of the busiest in the city. 

The city has a sort of bio-rhythm ..... busy from 6am to 9am and then there is a lull until about 12am which gets very busy until about 7pm. At about 11pm it is very quiet  But generally speaking it is a very busy city for its size.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 04*










*[08 APRIL 2011] : 22°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

[PUBLIC TRANSPORT] USE SURGES AHEAD*



13 FEB 11 27°C AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​
*Extra buses are being pressed into service in Auckland to cope with rocketing demand for public transport. Auckland Transport yesterday reported that the number of people boarding buses, trains and ferries was 9.6 per cent higher in February than for the same month of last year. That helped to boost public transport patronage for the 12 months until the end of February by almost 5 million passenger trips, to 64 million.

Auckland Transport operations manager Fergus Gammie told Auckland Transport board members that high fuel prices were expected to stimulate even more growth "which we have to manage". Auckland Transport spokeswoman Sharon Hunter disclosed that NZ Bus had in recent days put larger buses on some routes to cope with the traditional "March madness" public transport peak caused by the return of tertiary students to classes.

It had also put extra capacity on the Central Connector route between Britomart and the university sector in Symonds St, and Ritchies Transport was considering adding buses to the Northern Express service. NZ Bus was unavailable to comment on whether it had enough buses in service, but it has ordered 120 new vehicles to arrive in June, in time to support a big reorganisation by Auckland Transport of central isthmus routes.

But Auckland Transport board chairman Mark Ford said he did not believe fuel prices were the only cause of such "outstanding" results. "I think it's the quality of services which have improved."


Passenger trips 12 months to Feb 28.

Buses: 50,189,901 - up 7.9 per cent

Trains: 9,233,040 - up 13.5 per cent

Ferries: 4,662,665 - up 3.5 per cent.

Total: 64,085,606 - up 8.3 per cent*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[B LINE] - PART 1*



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## madridhere

Sydney, wonderful details of the city...I laughed a lot with the windowshop of the men cloths shop...and the light is usual or depends on the season? I love that light.


----------



## Guest

madridhere said:


> Sydney, wonderful details of the city...I laughed a lot with the windowshop of the men cloths shop...and the light is usual or depends on the season? I love that light.


Thanks mate, much obliged  The clothing store promotion works, we popped in to have a browse and actually bought something - unfortunately not one of the "toys" :lol: 

You will notice that many people wear sunglasses here in NZ because the light is so bright and the colours are very intense - especially the green (almost luminescent). The light is particularly beautiful at this time of the year - autumn. Thanks for the comment and have a great day :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

yep, I noticed that it is VERY bright and for some reason kiwis like all the light colors, such as white, light blue and light pink, so that makes it all the more bright and shiny! haha

CAN'T WAIT TO COME AND VISIT!!


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful and very nice new photos from Auckland, SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> yep, I noticed that it is VERY bright and for some reason kiwis like all the light colors, such as white, light blue and light pink, so that makes it all the more bright and shiny! haha
> 
> CAN'T WAIT TO COME AND VISIT!!


Did you say "shiny" ... I am a real magpie, anything that glitters always arouses my interest :colgate: Like I have said before, just let me know when you touch down and we will give you VIP treatment 




christos-greece said:


> Wonderful and very nice new photos from Auckland, SYDNEY


I am very happy to read that you approve  Thanks CG :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 04*

*[08 APRIL 2011] : 22°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[B LINE] - PART 2*



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Britomart has come of age  Bravo :applause: :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Britomart has come of age  Bravo :applause: :kiss:


It sure has :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 04*

*[08 APRIL 2011] : 22°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[B LINE] - PART 3*



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

The autumn light is beautiful. Nice updates baby :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> The autumn light is beautiful. Nice updates baby :kiss:


Thanks :kiss:


----------



## Andre_idol

That´s one good looking Autumn! Nice to see the positive numbers of public transportation!


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> That´s one good looking Autumn! Nice to see the positive numbers of public transportation!


I couldn't agree more - the more people that sue the public transport the better the improvements will be :cheers: Thanks for the comment mate and enjoy the weekend


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 04*

*[08 APRIL 2011] : 22°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[B LINE] - PART 4*



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> 08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr[/CENTER]


I know its allegedly a soulless corporate cafe but I really like this spot. Your photo sums up pretty much why.

Lots of space, excellent sunlight, quiet removed from the bustle, views forever. I can smell the coffee now.


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> I know its allegedly a soulless corporate cafe but I really like this spot. Your photo sums up pretty much why.
> 
> Lots of space, excellent sunlight, quiet removed from the bustle, views forever. I can smell the coffee now.


Second to none, PWC's cafe offers the most stylish environment and the best view in Auckland where you can get your caffeine fix  I love it there especially when the ocean Liners are docked a few metres away - it is very chi-chi 

Thanks again for all the kind words - not long now and you will be up here in Auckland :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 04*

*[08 APRIL 2011] : 22°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[B LINE] - PART 5*



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## aljuarez

08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

Awwww... you shouldn't have...


----------



## Guest

aljuarez said:


> Awwww... you shouldn't have...


:lol: It was the only one that I could find


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 04*










*[08 APRIL 2011] : 22°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

AUCKLAND EMBRACES [PUBLIC TRANSPORT]*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[B LINE] - PART 6*



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

fantastic

I love it how people seem to be respectful for other people's personal space and privacy


----------



## aljuarez

Great pics, as usual!!! And thanks for you-know-what!


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> fantastic
> 
> I love it how people seem to be respectful for other people's personal space and privacy


That is an understatement - Kiwi's love their space, they can't get enough of it  Thanks hun :hug:




aljuarez said:


> Great pics, as usual!!! And thanks for you-know-what!


Thanks and you are most welcome, I will try to capture better specimens for ya


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 04*

*[08 APRIL 2011] : 22°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

QUEEN BEES @ [TOWN HALL]*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[B LINE] - PART 7*



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

I like those back-alley shots. They have so much potential.


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> I like those back-alley shots. They have so much potential.


Thanks :kiss: they could be turned into something like SOL in Christchurch - that will be sweet as :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 04*

*[08 APRIL 2011] : 22°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

YIKES IT'S A [BIKE] ... KIWI INVENTION*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[B LINE] - PART 8*



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## aljuarez

hey, syd, what's the name of the pretty, ornate department store?


----------



## capricorn2000

wow, the indoors and outdoors are great and neat
can't see no corner that is bleak and freak
thanks for the update Syd.


----------



## Nicco

Brilliant :cheers:


----------



## Guest

aljuarez said:


> hey, syd, what's the name of the pretty, ornate department store?


It is called Smith & Caughey - quite a mouthful  It is an institution and very much part of Auckland's fabric. Enjoy what's left of the weekend 




capricorn2000 said:


> wow, the indoors and outdoors are great and neat
> can't see no corner that is bleak and freak
> thanks for the update Syd.


Dig a little deeper and I am sure that you will find something dodgy  I hope that you are enjoying the weekend mate :cheers: Thanks for the comment.




Nicco said:


> Brilliant :cheers:


Thanks Nicco - it has taken me many years to notice that view and it is one of the most surprising - full of heritage buildings :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 04*

*[08 APRIL 2011] : 22°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

DARBY STREET - SHARED SPACE*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[B LINE] - PART 9*



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

Yup, still good!.....Apart from the fire, obviously... What´s the report Sydney...many damages, small damages, anyone got hurt?


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Yup, still good!.....Apart from the fire, obviously... What´s the report Sydney...many damages, small damages, anyone got hurt?


One apartment got some damage (in the bedroom) and the apartments above had some smoke damage but thankfully there was nobody home - all good :colgate:

Thanks for all of your input mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 04*

*[08 APRIL 2011] : 22°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

MAKING AUCKLAND THE WORLD'S MOST LIVEABLE*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[B LINE] - PART 10*



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



08 APR 11 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

FANTASTIC


----------



## christos-greece

Fantastic, very nice new photos from Auckland as well


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> FANTASTIC


Thanks :colgate: :hug:




christos-greece said:


> Fantastic, very nice new photos from Auckland as well


Cheers mate, haven't seen you about for a while now


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 04*

*[11 APRIL 2011] : 22°C MONDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

QUEEN'S WHARF SET TO SHINE*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[PEEPING TOM] - PART 1*



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Just beautiful, a shame about the man who died in the tornado - RIP .


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Just beautiful, a shame about the man who died in the tornado - RIP .


Just horrific, may his soul RIP ..... Thanks :hug:


----------



## Nightsky

Auckland looks like one of the nicest cities in the world!


----------



## Guest

Nightsky said:


> Auckland looks like one of the nicest cities in the world!


Thanks for the kind words Nightsky, it is probably all down to personal preferences - some hate it and some love it  The majority love it and that is all that matters  Thanks again for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 04*

*[11 APRIL 2011] : 22°C MONDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

FORT STREET UPGRADE*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[PEEPING TOM] - PART 2*



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing and very nice Auckland as usuall :cheers:


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Impressive pictures!!!!


----------



## madridhere

Classy and beautiful.


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Amazing and very nice Auckland as usuall :cheers:


Thanks mate, enjoy the weekend 




JAVICUENCA said:


> Impressive pictures!!!!


Cheers :colgate: Have a fun-filled weekend :cheers:




madridhere said:


> Classy and beautiful.


Very kind of you mate :hug: Enjoy the weekend and be naughty


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 04*

*[11 APRIL 2011] : 22°C MONDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

RHUBARB LANE*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[PEEPING TOM] - PART 3*



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 04*

*[11 APRIL 2011] : 22°C MONDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

ROB ROY PLAZA*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[PEEPING TOM] - PART 4*



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 04*

*[11 APRIL 2011] : 22°C MONDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

JUDGE'S BAY UPGRADE*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[PEEPING TOM] - PART 5*



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

A double dose of Brilliance :applause:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> A double dose of Brilliance :applause:


Thanks bebe :kiss:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 04*

*[11 APRIL 2011] : 22°C MONDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

THE FUTURE OF RAIL TRAVEL IN AUCKLAND*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[PEEPING TOM] - PART 6*



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## madridhere

Beautiful, as usual. I don´t get tired of your pictures.


----------



## Diego_GDL.

Few cities amaze me like Auckland does. Its just great in every detail. Good Job Sydney!!!


----------



## Travis007

Incredible photos, SYDNEY! This is the first time I've seen Auckland in such detail, very impressive city!


----------



## Guest

madridhere said:


> Beautiful, as usual. I don´t get tired of your pictures.


Thanks mate, I wish that we have the canvas that you have - and the heritage  




Diego_GDL. said:


> Few cities amaze me like Auckland does. Its just great in every detail. Good Job Sydney!!!


Thanks mate, and thanks for all your pics or else I would never get to see the places that you visit :cheers:




Travis007 said:


> Incredible photos, SYDNEY! This is the first time I've seen Auckland in such detail, very impressive city!


Thanks Travis, you are very kind and it is much appreciated mate.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 04*

*[11 APRIL 2011] : 22°C MONDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

AUCKLAND'S FISHERMAN'S WHARF*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[PEEPING TOM] - PART 7*



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 04*

*[11 APRIL 2011] : 22°C MONDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

AUCKLAND NATIONAL CONVENTION CENTRE*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[PEEPING TOM] - PART 8*



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Bristol Mike

Gorgeous...simply gorgeous, mate! Nice work all round. 

P.S. I love that shark's mouth minivan.


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> 11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Bus driver says hi! Did you notice?


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Gorgeous...simply gorgeous, mate! Nice work all round.
> 
> P.S. I love that shark's mouth minivan.


Aaaaaah thanks Mike :hug:




Milan Luka said:


> Bus driver says hi! Did you notice?


I only noticed it once I had uploaded the pics  too late to acknowledge his greeting, the poor man must think that I am very rude. I will give him a hug when next I see him


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


> ​


Now I fell even more in love with Auckland 

As always, great work mate. Glad to know no one got hurt in the small fire...condolences about the tornado victim though 

Here we like to spend our time in coffee places...I can only imagine if we had the amount of awesome places as Auckland has. Don´t get me wrong...lately coffee places are improving a lot when it comes to style here but down there...wow! We would need a lot more money than the amount IMF if lending us right now due to all the time we would spend there drinking our awesome (and cheap) coffee. :lol:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Now I fell even more in love with Auckland
> 
> As always, great work mate. Glad to know no one got hurt in the small fire...condolences about the tornado victim though
> 
> Here we like to spend our time in coffee places...I can only imagine if we had the amount of awesome places as Auckland has. Don´t get me wrong...lately coffee places are improving a lot when it comes to style here but down there...wow! We would need a lot more money than the amount IMF if lending us right now due to all the time we would spend there drinking our awesome (and cheap) coffee. :lol:


:lol: Thanks for the great comment, I love reading your comments they always place a smile on my dial  I would think that you have some great coffee shops - old, quaint and cosy. You are right about the coffee here, London is head-hunting our barista's so that the flat white craze can grow through-out Europe :colgate: ..... Auckland's cafes pale in comparison to Wellington - they are fab ! 

Thanks again for the comment and have a fannytastic weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 04*

*[11 APRIL 2011] : 22°C MONDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

ST JAMES THEATRE*


*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[PEEPING TOM] - PART 9*



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



11 APR 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## SO143

Absolutely fascinating  

What a great city, i love all the pictures :bow:


----------



## Andre_idol

A great weekend to you too Sydney :cheers:


----------



## Guest

SO143 said:


> Absolutely fascinating
> 
> What a great city, i love all the pictures :bow:


Thanks mate, I love your work  




Andre_idol said:


> A great weekend to you too Sydney :cheers:


I had an amazing time thanks, went touring and saw some wonderful things :colgate: ... I am sure that you let it all hang out


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03 | 04*

*[15 APRIL 2011] : 24°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[RENAISSANCE] - PART 1*



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

NZI Centre is a beauty and so are all the pics :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> NZI Centre is a beauty and so are all the pics :kiss:


Thanks :kiss:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03 | 04*

*[15 APRIL 2011] : 24°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

QUEEN STREET PROPOSAL*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[RENAISSANCE] - PART 2*



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03 | 04*

*[15 APRIL 2011] : 24°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[RENAISSANCE] - PART 3*



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> *Issue # 03 | 04*
> 
> 
> 
> 15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Hi Sydney, hey where's this? It looks familiar and Im sure Ive seen it advertised/promoted somewhere? I cant place it.


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> Hi Sydney, hey where's this? It looks familiar and Im sure Ive seen it advertised/promoted somewhere? I cant place it.


That is SkyCity's new coffee bar on the 4th level, a huge improvement from what was there before. You have much to see and explore  Thanks for the comments Luka :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 03 | 04*

*[15 APRIL 2011] : 24°C FRIDAY, 11:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[RENAISSANCE] - PART 4*



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



15 APR 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## madridhere

It would be a real pleasure to have a coffee in one of those cafés.:cheers:


----------



## Deanb

this city is the definition of "cool"


----------



## Guest

madridhere said:


> It would be a real pleasure to have a coffee in one of those cafés.:cheers:


Thanks for the comment 




Deanb said:


> this city is the definition of "cool"


We are trying but have some way to go .... the temperature is definitely getting cooler  Thanks for the comment sweety.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 | 04*

*[17 APRIL 2011] : 21°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD + EDEN VALLEY]
[GARDEN OF EDEN] - PART 1*



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

And yet again, great pics...and have a nice weekend mate 

Really liked the Swansons - Sandwich Bar with their good looking chandelier! And also the girls that can put men back in space again. Wonder how... :laugh:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Sydney


----------



## Benonie

Wow! those 'Renaissance' and 'Garden of Eden' pictures are awesome!!! :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez

wow! great update! the pics look really sharp. new camera?


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> And yet again, great pics...and have a nice weekend mate
> 
> Really liked the Swansons - Sandwich Bar with their good looking chandelier! And also the girls that can put men back in space again. Wonder how... :laugh:


Thank you :colgate: I had a great weekend thanks and I hope that yours was even better  Swansons is very cosy indeed and as for the girls .... mmmmm ... I guess that I will never find out  Thanks for the comment :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Sydney


Cheers CG 




Benonie said:


> Wow! those 'Renaissance' and 'Garden of Eden' pictures are awesome!!! :cheers:


Cheers mate and thanks for the comment :cheers:




aljuarez said:


> wow! great update! the pics look really sharp. new camera?


No, same old camera but the technique has changed  Thanks for leaving a comment, it is much appreciated


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 | 04*

*[17 APRIL 2011] : 21°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

VICTORIA PARK TUNNEL PROJECT*

*AUCKLAND [EDEN VALLEY]
[GARDEN OF EDEN] - PART 2*




17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 | 04*

*[17 APRIL 2011] : 21°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

JACOB'S LADDER FOOTBRIDGE*

*AUCKLAND [EDEN VALLEY]
[GARDEN OF EDEN] - PART 3*




17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## madridhere

Again inviting places to visit and pictures with wonderful details.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing and very nice photos once again from Auckland


----------



## Guest

madridhere said:


> Again inviting places to visit and pictures with wonderful details.


Thanks mate, much appreciated 




christos-greece said:


> Amazing and very nice photos once again from Auckland


Thank you CG ... you are always so kind


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 | 04*

*[17 APRIL 2011] : 21°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

WESTPAC HQ | BRITOMART*

*AUCKLAND [EDEN VALLEY]
[GARDEN OF EDEN] - PART 4*




17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## aljuarez

Interesting. What-s the building with the "bubbles"?


----------



## Guest

aljuarez said:


> Interesting. What-s the building with the "bubbles"?


That my friend, is the Eden Park Stadium, it is the new stand which has recently been completed for the Rugby World Cup 2011.


----------



## Andre_idol

The stadium´s facade looks cool :yes: And the surroundings of the stadium look good too!


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> The stadium´s facade looks cool :yes: And the surroundings of the stadium look good too!


If only it wrapped around the entire stadium and not just on one side of it - oh well, it is an improvement and the suburb is awesome :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 | 04*

*[17 APRIL 2011] : 21°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

BRITOMART COUNTRY CLUB*

*AUCKLAND [EDEN VALLEY]
[GARDEN OF EDEN] - PART 5*




17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

If only we had bought one of those villas 10 years ago, now it's way too expensive  Beautiful area and photographs :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> If only we had bought one of those villas 10 years ago, now it's way too expensive  Beautiful area and photographs :kiss:


If only  :kiss:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 | 04*

*[17 APRIL 2011] : 21°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

NOVOTEL AUCKLAND AIRPORT HOTEL*

*AUCKLAND [EDEN VALLEY]
[GARDEN OF EDEN] - PART 6*




17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

Have a nice weekend you lucky kiwi


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice shots SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Have a nice weekend you lucky kiwi


Thanks mate, you have a good one as well and be naughty !! :colgate:




christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice shots SYDNEY


You are very sweet, thanks CG and have a good weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 04 | 04*

*[17 APRIL 2011] : 21°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

GATEWAY PLAZA*

*AUCKLAND [MOUNT EDEN]
[GARDEN OF EDEN] - PART 7*




17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 APR 11 21 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Benonie

Sunny and colourful places. Love them all!


----------



## madridhere

Very colourful places, I love it, Sydney!!!!


----------



## Guest

Benonie said:


> Sunny and colourful places. Love them all!


Thanks for the great comment, it is much appreciated 




madridhere said:


> Very colourful places, I love it, Sydney!!!!


I love your comments - thanks :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 04*

*[30 APRIL 2011] : 17°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

THE NEW AUCKLAND ART GALLERY*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[RETRO VINTAGE] - PART 2*




30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

Autumn is looking good over there


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Autumn is looking good over there


We had a very warm Autumn with very little rain and winter seems to be more of the same, walked around in a t-shirt yesterday and today - it's fab :colgate:
Thanks for the comment, again  and I hope that the weekend was a good one


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 04*

*[30 APRIL 2011] : 17°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

TRAM PROGRESS*

*AUCKLAND [CBD | K'RD]
[RETRO VINTAGE] - PART 3*




30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

A great capture of our changing demographics, stunning ! :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> A great capture of our changing demographics, stunning ! :kiss:


The more Asians, the better for us :colgate: :kiss:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 04*

*[30 APRIL 2011] : 17°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

THE RUGBY WORLD CUP 2011 FAN WALK*

*AUCKLAND [K'RD]
[RETRO VINTAGE] - PART 4*




30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## aljuarez

Not bad for late Fall, those 17C. I checked and it'll be 19C tomorrow (already "tomorrow" there, I guess....confusing! :nuts:


----------



## Guest

aljuarez said:


> Not bad for late Fall, those 17C. I checked and it'll be 19C tomorrow (already "tomorrow" there, I guess....confusing! :nuts:


Fall is gone, we are in winter now and the temperatures are amazing for this time of the year. It is Tuesday morning (10am) here


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS

Your pictures are so clear.

Amazing thread.


----------



## Deanb

keep going

this city never stops haha


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos.


----------



## Guest

ExcellentALWAYS said:


> Your pictures are so clear.
> 
> Amazing thread.


Thanks :colgate: Your comments are always full of praise and I like that :cheers:




Deanb said:


> keep going
> 
> this city never stops haha


Until the day that I die - touch wood, never 




Chadoh25 said:


> Great photos.


Cheers Chadoh25, much appreciated mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 04*

*[30 APRIL 2011] : 17°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

SILO PARK*

*AUCKLAND [K'RD]
[RETRO VINTAGE] - PART 5*




30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 04*

*[30 APRIL 2011] : 17°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

AUCKLEND'S NEW WATERFRONT*

*AUCKLAND [K'RD]
[RETRO VINTAGE] - PART 6*




30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice new photos from Auckland


----------



## Milan Luka

Sydney, I wanna single out a particular photo and comment on it, but I cant they are ALL SO GOOD!

Havent been online much lately but its so nice to come to this thread and see a city working and carrying on as normal. Its good therapy for me :lol:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice new photos from Auckland


Cheers mate, I hope that you are enjoying the weekend :cheers:




Milan Luka said:


> Sydney, I wanna single out a particular photo and comment on it, but I cant they are ALL SO GOOD!
> 
> Havent been online much lately but its so nice to come to this thread and see a city working and carrying on as normal. Its good therapy for me :lol:


Shame Luka, I can't even begin to imagine what it's like, is anything happening there in CHCH ? or are they still squabbling  I got your pm and I will reply soon. Thanks for the kind words and for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 04*

*[30 APRIL 2011] : 17°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

VIADUCT EVENTS CENTRE*

*AUCKLAND [K'RD]
[RETRO VINTAGE] - PART 7*




30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> Cheers mate, I hope that you are enjoying the weekend :cheers:


Thank you SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Thank you SYDNEY


You are most welcome :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 04*

*[30 APRIL 2011] : 17°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

NZ ARCHITECTURE AWARDS 2011*

*AUCKLAND [K'RD]
[RETRO VINTAGE] - PART 8*




30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

Gray Auckland


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Gray Auckland


Yup, it is that time of the year again But I am not complaining, thus far winter had been awesome :colgate: I am sure that you are enjoying your summer - lucky bugger


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 04*

*[30 APRIL 2011] : 17°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

NZI CENTRE*

*AUCKLAND [K'RD | PONSONBY]
[RETRO VINTAGE] - PART 9*




30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## madridhere

A pleasure again to see the new colection of images, with everything so nice and clean. A good example for other cities.


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> 30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Hi Sydney, I really like when you capture people and make them part of but not the sole focus of your shots. Now Ive picked up my camera again I can appreciate how hard that can be.



SYDNEY said:


> 30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Man, what is this space? Whatever it is I like it.


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


> Yup, it is that time of the year again But I am not complaining, thus far winter had been awesome :colgate: I am sure that you are enjoying your summer - lucky bugger


Summer and a lunar eclipse  
Oh wait...what am I doing here...I shall study for my exams...

Thanks for the great pics :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice new photos :cheers: well done, SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

madridhere said:


> A pleasure again to see the new colection of images, with everything so nice and clean. A good example for other cities.


Thanks mate. Madrid again is a great example for Auckland, if only we were so rich in heritage  Thanks for the comment and have a fabulous weekend :cheers:




Milan Luka said:


> Hi Sydney, I really like when you capture people and make them part of but not the sole focus of your shots. Now Ive picked up my camera again I can appreciate how hard that can be.
> 
> Man, what is this space? Whatever it is I like it.


It isn't that easy, you have to judge people and try to see whether or not they will react to a camera pointing in their direction, I am so pleased that you are doing it yourself - finding photographs on flickr etc. is so easy, it is an entirely different kettle of fish to go out there and capture it for yourself. Do you find it therapeutic ?

Regarding the photograph in question "At Wunderkammer we have menswear, costume national, jewellery and womens shoes. Also have a showroom located 61 Randoff Street in Newtown 377 3777. Been located on Ponsonby road for over 7 years"




Andre_idol said:


> Summer and a lunar eclipse
> Oh wait...what am I doing here...I shall study for my exams...
> 
> Thanks for the great pics :cheers:


All work and no play makes Andre a dull boy  Thanks for the comment mate and have fun this weekend, put the books away :colgate:




christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice new photos :cheers: well done, SYDNEY


Cheers CG ... you are an inspiration


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 04*

*[30 APRIL 2011] : 17°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

BID FOR AUCKLAND'S CONVENTION CENTRE WON BY SKY CITY*

*AUCKLAND [PONSONBY]
[RETRO VINTAGE] - PART 10*




30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 04*

*[30 APRIL 2011] : 17°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

BRITOMART PRECINCT RE-INVENTED*

*AUCKLAND [PONSONBY]
[RETRO VINTAGE] - PART 11*




30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

nice as usual 

come visit tel aviv more!


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> nice as usual
> 
> come visit tel aviv more!


Thanks hun, I have just enough time to post what I have to and then I must run ... I am going to find the time later this week to take a look at all my favourite threads which obviously includes yours :colgate: Thanks for taking the time to visit mine


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 04*

*[30 APRIL 2011] : 17°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

IMPERIAL LANE*

*AUCKLAND [PONSONBY]
[RETRO VINTAGE] - PART 12*




30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 APR 11 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 05*

*[13 MAY 2011] : 23°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[CORPORATE CULTURE] - PART 1*




13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## madridhere

Love the picture of the furniture, one of the best.

And also the details of the buildings. Superb.


----------



## Conor

Just spent ages going through this. Auckland is so cool, modern, trendy, well kept, preserved... It's amazing!! I'd love to visit, but it's literally at the other end of the world


----------



## Brazuca Surfer

I miss Auckland! But I'll be back in my vacations.

I love this season... everything looks so charming.


----------



## Bristol Mike

Fantastic and vibrant shots all round mate! Loving how warm it still is despite being late autumn.


----------



## christos-greece

As usuall, fantastic and very nice shots indeed SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

madridhere said:


> Love the picture of the furniture, one of the best.
> 
> And also the details of the buildings. Superb.


Cheers mate, I am glad that you approve 




Conor said:


> Just spent ages going through this. Auckland is so cool, modern, trendy, well kept, preserved... It's amazing!! I'd love to visit, but it's literally at the other end of the world


Thanks Conor, it is a shame that we are so far way from everything - the closest thing that we have is Australia which becomes rather boring after a while - I need to start exploring the Pacific Islands :cheers: It will be great when they invent ultra fast air travel and today's rates :colgate: Thanks for the comment.




Brazuca Surfer said:


> I miss Auckland! But I'll be back in my vacations.
> 
> I love this season... everything looks so charming.


Cheers mate, I hope that you make it back sooner rather than later - I hope that I get to your side of the World real soon as well  Thanks for the comment.




Bristol Mike said:


> Fantastic and vibrant shots all round mate! Loving how warm it still is despite being late autumn.


I have just returned from Queenstown and there was a lot of unhappy people there - no snow at the ski fields and it was 10 degrees Celsius (usually a high of 2 degrees at this time of the year) ... Auckland has probably had 5 cold days - 15 degrees .... very strange weather indeed. Thanks for the compliments :hug:




christos-greece said:


> As usuall, fantastic and very nice shots indeed SYDNEY


Cheers CG ... that is very sweet of you


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 05*

*[13 MAY 2011] : 23°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

FUTURE AUCKLAND*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[CORPORATE CULTURE] - PART 2*




13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine

nice shots....:cheers:


----------



## Deanb

you're making me love aucland more and more...! winter is definitely on its way


----------



## Guest

Linguine said:


> nice shots....:cheers:


Cheers mate :colgate:




Deanb said:


> you're making me love aucland more and more...! winter is definitely on its way


Not my intention but if you do, that is all good :colgate: It is definitely getting colder - 15 degrees today with a chill in the wind - great day to snuggle up :hug:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 05*

*[13 MAY 2011] : 23°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[CORPORATE CULTURE] - PART 3*




13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## aljuarez

Great updates. Are Auckland and Wellington less earhquake-prone than Christchurch?


----------



## Guest

aljuarez said:


> Great updates. Are Auckland and Wellington less earhquake-prone than Christchurch?


Thanks :colgate: Auckland is less prone but Wellington is a very, very high risk zone - unfortunately


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 05*

*[13 MAY 2011] : 23°C FRIDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

TRAMS ARRIVE IN AUCKLAND*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[CORPORATE CULTURE] - PART 4*




13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



13 MAY 11 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## madridhere

Each of the last photos could be a real picture, congrats Sydney!!


----------



## Milan Luka

^^ I agree. Syddles gets even betterer and betterer!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Stunning photos as usual. I love that last one of the bending trees, very much my sort of picture  Looking forward to more as usual mate!


----------



## Guest

madridhere said:


> Each of the last photos could be a real picture, congrats Sydney!!


Aaaah thanks :colgate: :hug:




Milan Luka said:


> ^^ I agree. Syddles gets even betterer and betterer!


With old age  thanks Luka, you are so sweet :hug:



Bristol Mike said:


> Stunning photos as usual. I love that last one of the bending trees, very much my sort of picture  Looking forward to more as usual mate!


Cheers Mikey, enjoy what is left of your holidays and make the most of the sunny weather :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 05*

*[22 MAY 2011] : 18°C SUNDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

NEW AUCKLAND ZOO ATTRACTION*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND]
[OLIVES + WINE] - PART 1*




22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 05*

*[22 MAY 2011] : 18°C SUNDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+PROJECT]

MY VISION FOR AUCKLAND*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND]
[OLIVES + WINE] - PART 2*




22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

I LOVE the fashion, the weather, the colors, the style, the design, the open spaces, the nature, the harbors, the men... 

incredible syd, u must be my guide when i'm there


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> I LOVE the fashion, the weather, the colors, the style, the design, the open spaces, the nature, the harbors, the men...
> 
> incredible syd, u must be my guide when i'm there


It will be my pleasure baby-shoes - just let me know when you start your around-the-world tour and I will be there to show you the way around the city of sails


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 05*

*[22 MAY 2011] : 18°C SUNDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND[CITY+NEWS]

TOP 25 MOST LIVEABLE CITIES*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND]
[OLIVES + WINE] - PART 3*




22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



22 MAY 11 18°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

wow :O


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 07*

*[17 JUL 2011] : 16°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[VICTORIAN] - PART 3*




17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> 17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Auckland in the middle of winter doesnt look too shabby at all. In fact it looks subtropical up there compared to what we have down here in the 03.


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> Auckland in the middle of winter doesnt look too shabby at all. In fact it looks subtropical up there compared to what we have down here in the 03.


Winter took a long time in coming but now that it is finally here I think that it is the coldest that I have experienced in 6 years. In previous years the temperature would be hover around 15 degrees and once in a while you would get 13 degrees but there are more 13 degree days now than previously. Things seem to be warming up again and soon it will be spring :colgate: .... thanks for all the comments Luka - I hope that you are well and do enjoy your trip to Texas


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 07*

*[17 JUL 2011] : 16°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[VICTORIAN] - PART 4*




17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

haha 26C and it still feels like a cold autumn


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> haha 26C and it still feels like a cold autumn


Enjoy. I can't wait for things to heat up here - I am ready to bare it all


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Wow, amazing photographs. You have a gift when capturing heritage buildings :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Wow, amazing photographs. You have a gift when capturing heritage buildings :kiss:


Thanks :colgate: :kiss:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 07*

*[17 JUL 2011] : 16°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[VICTORIAN] - PART 5*




17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 07*

*[17 JUL 2011] : 16°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[VICTORIAN] - PART 6*




17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## alexander2000

wow, nice and I love that old-fashioned jukebox.


----------



## christos-greece

Really very nice photos for sure, SYDNEY


----------



## Conor

Lots of really cool old and new contrasts there, and plenty of lovely ladies too! :naughty:


----------



## Deanb

i LOVE the first one on this page with the light blue Jukebox... incredible colors and design! get me a KIWI passport ahahaa


----------



## Guest

alexander2000 said:


> wow, nice and I love that old-fashioned jukebox.


Thanks :colgate:




christos-greece said:


> Really very nice photos for sure, SYDNEY


Cheers mate, thanks for the comment.




Conor said:


> Lots of really cool old and new contrasts there, and plenty of lovely ladies too! :naughty:


I also love the contrast between old and new :cheers: and we have our fair share of gorgeous women, as well as fugly one's  Thanks for the comment Conor.




Deanb said:


> i LOVE the first one on this page with the light blue Jukebox... incredible colors and design! get me a KIWI passport ahahaa


Thanks hun, marry a Kiwi - a rich dairy farmer living on the outskirts of the city on a lifestyle block - what more could you ask for


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 07*

*[17 JUL 2011] : 16°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[VICTORIAN] - PART 7*




17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 JUL 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 07*

*[31 JUL 2011] : 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[DING DING] - PART 1*




31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 07*

*[31 JUL 2011] : 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[DING DING] - PART 2*




31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 07*

*[31 JUL 2011] : 15°C SUNDAY, 11:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[DING DING] - PART 3*




31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



31 JUL 11 15 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 08*

*[04 AUG 2011] : 14°C THURSDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[@ THE WHARF] - PART 1*




04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

Winter sun is always welcome, right Sydney?


----------



## Bristol Mike

Super shots mate - love the clarity of all your pictures in that lovely winter sunshine.

Though I wasn't expecting to hear about the first snow in 80 years in Auckland! :O Any piccies? 

Cheers.


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Winter sun is always welcome, right Sydney?


Oh hell yeah - especially after these last 3 days 




Bristol Mike said:


> Super shots mate - love the clarity of all your pictures in that lovely winter sunshine.
> 
> Though I wasn't expecting to hear about the first snow in 80 years in Auckland! :O Any piccies?
> 
> Cheers.


Cheers Mike :colgate: We might be lucky and get some more snow today. We have also had our coldest day ever recorded in AKL - 8 degrees Celsius ..... brrrrrrr. The problem is that as soon as the snow settles on the ground it melts  No pics I am afraid. The rest of NZ is covered in the stuff - lucky buggers !!!


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 08*

*[04 AUG 2011] : 14°C THURSDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[@ THE WHARF] - PART 2*




04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

don't mind repeating things I said... auckland looks insane! colorful, beautiful, clean, and the people dress so chique


----------



## Andre_idol

Lowest temperature recorded was 8ºC?! Spoiled people... hno: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> don't mind repeating things I said... auckland looks insane! colorful, beautiful, clean, and the people dress so chique


Wait until you venture out into the suburbs at the edge of town (as is the case in most cities around the world) - oi vey. You will encounter some of the worst dressed people under the sun :lol: As for the other point, you are correct  Thanks for the comment sweet-pea 




Andre_idol said:


> Lowest temperature recorded was 8ºC?! Spoiled people... hno: :lol:


The lowest high temperature of the day  It could be worse and I hope that our winter is done and dusted now :colgate: Thanks for all of your gr8 comments :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 08*

*[04 AUG 2011] : 14°C THURSDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[@ THE WHARF] - PART 3*




04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

As usuall very nice, lovely photos from Auckland


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> As usuall very nice, lovely photos from Auckland


Cheers mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 01 | 08*

*[04 AUG 2011] : 14°C THURSDAY, 10:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB | KOHIMARAMA]
[@ THE WHARF] - PART 4*




04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very nice shots from those suburbs of Auckland


----------



## garcia.calavera

i so miss this city , lovely pics as always :cheers:


----------



## Conor

omg, it looks warm enough and sunny enough to be a perfect summers day over here, but it's the depths of winter in NZ!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Very nice shots from those suburbs of Auckland


Thanks :colgate:




garcia.calavera said:


> i so miss this city , lovely pics as always :cheers:


What do you miss about AKL ? I must tell you that you won't recognise the place when you return, the changes are phenomenal :cheers:




Conor said:


> omg, it looks warm enough and sunny enough to be a perfect summers day over here, but it's the depths of winter in NZ!! Thanks for sharing


Thanks for the comment mate, it has been much colder this winter but at least it has been very sunny and I am happy with that


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 08*

*[06 AUG 2011] : 15°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD | WYNYARD QUARTER]
[OPEN DAY] - PART 1*




06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 08*

*[06 AUG 2011] : 15°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD | WYNYARD QUARTER]
[OPEN DAY] - PART 2*




06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Stunning, the angles are great :hug:


----------



## IrishMan2010

WOW!! Auckland looks so clean and pretty, i'd love to visit someday. Fantastic photos!


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great stuff mate! It looks so cold in that last update with everyone dressed up in coats, scarves and gloves - yet the temperature is 15C! 

Nevertheless, lovely photos.


----------



## HighRizer92

still the best thread!


----------



## toshijmx

Hi! I'm relatively new here and I'm having a great time looking at pictures of places I'd heard of before but not actually "seen". The New Zealand capital is definitely one of the nicest surprises so far!


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Stunning, the angles are great :hug:


Thanks :colgate: :kiss:




IrishMan2010 said:


> WOW!! Auckland looks so clean and pretty, i'd love to visit someday. Fantastic photos!


Thanks mate, it is a shame that you can't make it for the Rugby World Cup to help support Ireland, it is going to be great fun 




Bristol Mike said:


> Great stuff mate! It looks so cold in that last update with everyone dressed up in coats, scarves and gloves - yet the temperature is 15C!
> 
> Nevertheless, lovely photos.


Cheers Mike, I am so busy lately - I just get the time to post pics and no time to browse other threads such as yours but I will make the time and catch up. Some are brave enough to wear shorts etc but the wind chill factor doesn't help 




HighRizer92 said:


> still the best thread!


That is very kind of you - thanks mate :hug:




toshijmx said:


> Hi! I'm relatively new here and I'm having a great time looking at pictures of places I'd heard of before but not actually "seen". The New Zealand capital is definitely one of the nicest surprises so far!


Welcome and I hope that you visit often  Thanks for the kind words, Auckland is NZ's largest city but the capital is *Wellington*  Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 08*

*[06 AUG 2011] : 15°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD | WYNYARD QUARTER]
[OPEN DAY] - PART 3*




06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> 04 AUG 11 14°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Brilliant! :applause:


----------



## Conor

Fantastic! Auckland seems to have a 24hr buzz about it


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> Brilliant! :applause:


Thanks Luka, are you back in NZ ?



Conor said:


> Fantastic! Auckland seems to have a 24hr buzz about it


I think that it has a 18 hour buzz  but it does feel bigger than it really is  Thanks for the comment Conor and have a great weekend mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 08*

*[06 AUG 2011] : 15°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD | WYNYARD QUARTER]
[OPEN DAY] - PART 4*




06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka

Gday Syddles. Yep back in NZ. Had a great time away, was treated like a king by my special lady friend and am refreshed and ready to get back into things in CHC. Texas is much the same as it was last year, just even hotter and dryer. Im back in NZ with a new focus, drive and commitment to seeing by adopted city being rebuilt. Living in the burbs at the moment- nominal rent, looking after an old workmates home while he's on placement in the UK- doing this while waiting to find out what will happen to my building.

Really enjoying your updates mate, the people shots are great. Im inspired- will keep updating my own thread with 'places' and as I get confident, and get a better camera, will focus a little more on the people. If I get shots half as good as yours I'll be happy.

PS, all the best to your man too- is his back holding up ok?


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> Gday Syddles. Yep back in NZ. Had a great time away, was treated like a king by my special lady friend and am refreshed and ready to get back into things in CHC. Texas is much the same as it was last year, just even hotter and dryer. Im back in NZ with a new focus, drive and commitment to seeing by adopted city being rebuilt. Living in the burbs at the moment- nominal rent, looking after an old workmates home while he's on placement in the UK- doing this while waiting to find out what will happen to my building.
> 
> Really enjoying your updates mate, the people shots are great. Im inspired- will keep updating my own thread with 'places' and as I get confident, and get a better camera, will focus a little more on the people. If I get shots half as good as yours I'll be happy.
> 
> PS, all the best to your man too- is his back holding up ok?


I can read that you have your joy of life back and I am pleased :colgate: We can't wait to see you again and I do hope that you make it up to AKL sooner rather than later  Thanks for all the compliments Luka, it does help boost my ego you know  I am enjoying all of your pics and I am stoked to see that you haven't given up as yet - I find it very therapeutic as I am sure that you find the same ? Craigy's back is holding up quite nicely at the moment, thanks for asking. No more swinging from the chandeliers but we get by  Have a great day mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 08*

*[06 AUG 2011] : 15°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD | WYNYARD QUARTER]
[OPEN DAY] - PART 5*




06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 08*

*[06 AUG 2011] : 15°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD | WYNYARD QUARTER]
[OPEN DAY] - PART 6*




06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka

Sheesh, if it's that busy now what's it going to be like when the World Cup is on??? Will you guys be going to any games? Even if it isn't your scene to cheer on the Boks or the Blacks it'd make for some great photos!!!! hint hint.

btw do you know which teams are based in Auckland mate?


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> Sheesh, if it's that busy now what's it going to be like when the World Cup is on??? Will you guys be going to any games? Even if it isn't your scene to cheer on the Boks or the Blacks it'd make for some great photos!!!! hint hint.
> 
> btw do you know which teams are based in Auckland mate?


The restaurants etc are already full, there is now way in hell that people are going to get a seat there, at least there is the Eastern Viaduct - the buzz will be awesome  Nah, we were thinking of going to the opening game but we have chosen to go across to the other side of the harbour (Devonport) to watch the fireworks etc. from there, it promises to be spectacular :cheers:

The official RWC site say that there will be 12 teams based here but doesn't go into too much detail, sorry mate


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 02 | 08*

*[06 AUG 2011] : 15°C SATURDAY, 11:00 Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[OPEN DAY] - PART 7*




06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



06 AUG 11 15°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Stunning and very friendly, you can sense the joy in the photographs :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Stunning and very friendly, you can sense the joy in the photographs :kiss:


Thanks :colgate:


----------



## Andre_idol

Stunning architecture, nice buzz and elegant ladies. I think I could live here :cheers:

I love how it looks that is quite cold but everyone looks quite pleasant wondering around town. Lovely photography as usual mate


----------



## Linguine

Very nice, thanks for all the awesome photos...


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Stunning architecture, nice buzz and elegant ladies. I think I could live here :cheers:
> 
> I love how it looks that is quite cold but everyone looks quite pleasant wondering around town. Lovely photography as usual mate


I am sure that the ladies will love ya  there's nothing like a foreign accent  Thanks for the kind words mate and have a great weekend :cheers:




Linguine said:


> Very nice, thanks for all the awesome photos...


You are most welcome, thanks for the comment and have a fabulous weekend


----------



## thansau2810

*nice shots*

Oh, shocks! I'm gone a couple of weeks, and you go and fill this thread with dozens of wonderful images
Tin tuc | camera quan sat | thiet bi an ninh


----------



## Linguine

magnificent photos....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## Guest

aljuarez said:


> Oh, shocks! I'm gone a couple of weeks, and you go and fill this thread with dozens of wonderful images... hno: (Thks!!)


Cheers mate, I have been busy myself and I need to play catch up  Thanks for the comment :cheers:




aster4000 said:


> nice shots
> and are those the native Maori?


Thanks :colgate: they aren't Maori. They were here for the Pacific Forum (Tahiti and various other Pacific Islands).




Linguine said:


> magnificent photos....thanks.:cheers2:


Thanks mate, much appreciated :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 05 | 09*

*[07 SEP 2011] : 16°C WEDNESDAY, 12:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[COUNTDOWN TO RWC 2011 | 4] - PART 3*




07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



07 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> RWC 2011 OPENING CEREMONY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


So many superb shots man. You are outdoing yourself.

The amount of colour in the last few pages is dazzling.


----------



## Conor

Auckland's looking as cool as ever. That last pic is just :O


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> So many superb shots man. You are outdoing yourself.
> 
> The amount of colour in the last few pages is dazzling.


Thanks Luka :hug: I can no longer complain that Auckland is grey, there is an explosion of colour and everything is going my way :colgate:




Conor said:


> Auckland's looking as cool as ever. That last pic is just :O


Cheers mate, have a great weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06 | 09*

*[09 SEP 2011] : 18°C FRIDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[COUNTDOWN TO RWC 2011 | 5] - PART 1*




09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## karlvan

great photo update/
the city is so neat and vibrant
and I like those brightly painted old buildings.


----------



## Dallas star

Your pictures make Auckland look like the cleanest city in the world!

Also has there been a noticeable rise in travelers with the RWC going on?


----------



## Guest

karlvan said:


> great photo update/
> the city is so neat and vibrant
> and I like those brightly painted old buildings.


Thanks :colgate: It is only in the last 2 years that Auckland has become so colourful and I for one am very grateful for that. One can never have enough colour  Thanks for the comment mate and I hope that you have a fabulous weekend :cheers:




Dallas star said:


> Your pictures make Auckland look like the cleanest city in the world!
> 
> Also has there been a noticeable rise in travelers with the RWC going on?


It is one of the things that I love most about this city - it is very well maintained and very clean :cheers: Most people that I have spoken to think that Auckland is busier when the the RWC isn't on .... apparently many Aucklanders have taken this opportunity to get out of the city and go on holiday. However there is a difference when there is more than one game on, especially around the waterfront but generally there isn't much of a difference. Thanks for the comment and enjoy what is left of the weekend


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06 | 09*

*[09 SEP 2011] : 18°C FRIDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[COUNTDOWN TO RWC 2011 | 5] - PART 2*




09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 RWC 2011 OPENING CEREMONY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 RWC 2011 OPENING CEREMONY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 RWC 2011 OPENING CEREMONY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 RWC 2011 OPENING CEREMONY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 RWC 2011 OPENING CEREMONY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 06 | 09*

*[09 SEP 2011] : 18°C FRIDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[COUNTDOWN TO RWC 2011 | 5] - PART 3*




09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 RWC 2011 OPENING CEREMONY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 RWC 2011 OPENING CEREMONY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 RWC 2011 OPENING CEREMONY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 RWC 2011 OPENING CEREMONY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 RWC 2011 OPENING CEREMONY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 RWC 2011 OPENING CEREMONY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 RWC 2011 OPENING CEREMONY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 RWC 2011 OPENING CEREMONY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 RWC 2011 OPENING CEREMONY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 RWC 2011 OPENING CEREMONY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



09 SEP 11 RWC 2011 OPENING CEREMONY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Incredible spirit, one can feel it through looking at the photographs


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Incredible spirit, one can feel it through looking at the photographs


Thanks :kiss:




christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice photos :cheers:


Cheers mate, I trust that you had a great weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 07 | 09*

*[17 SEP 2011] : 16°C SATURDAY, 10:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD + INNER CITY SUBURBS]
[RENDEZVOUS]*




17 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



17 SEP 11 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> 09 SEP 11 18°C RWC 2011 OPENING DAY  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


One thing Im really enjoying about the RWC is the national pride thats come out. Even down here in Flat-White-Town the amount of flags on cars is impressive- the Samoa and Tongan flags alone seem to out number the Kiwi ones.


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> One thing Im really enjoying about the RWC is the national pride thats come out. Even down here in Flat-White-Town the amount of flags on cars is impressive- the Samoa and Tongan flags alone seem to out number the Kiwi ones.


It is phenomenal when you consider that Kiwi's generally don't enjoy flag waving and I feel that if it wasn't for the Tongans lighting the fire it would still be very low key


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 08 | 09*

*[30 SEP 2011] : 19°C FRIDAY, 09:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[SPRING HAS SPRUNG] - PART 1*




30 SEP 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 SEP 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 SEP 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 SEP 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 SEP 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 SEP 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 SEP 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 SEP 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 SEP 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 SEP 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 SEP 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 SEP 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 SEP 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



30 SEP 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 08 | 10*

*[15 OCT 2011] : 19°C SATURDAY, 12:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB | MATAKANA]
[BLOSSOM] - PART 2*



16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Expat

SYDNEY said:


> We call them Villas and I have just learned that a suburb in Auckland, Grey Lynn (aka Gay Lynn), has the largest collection of Victorian timber homes in the World. I always thought that it was San Francisco but apparently not. I will have to go and explore GL
> 
> Don't worry - summer will be back before you know it


Very interesting! I am eager to see Gay Grey Lynn. We have a town called Lynn, too. But, not so gay, unfortunately. I will post pictures of our Lynn one day on the Boston thread.

Typically, I enjoy winter, especially snow. Just not in the mood right now for some reason.hno: I see you have teased me with more spring flowers in the last set of pictures. )


----------



## Guest

Expat said:


> Very interesting! I am eager to see Gay Grey Lynn. We have a town called Lynn, too. But, not so gay, unfortunately. I will post pictures of our Lynn one day on the Boston thread.
> 
> Typically, I enjoy winter, especially snow. Just not in the mood right now for some reason.hno: I see you have teased me with more spring flowers in the last set of pictures. )


I will build up the energy and troll the gay streets of Grey Lynn one day. I look forward to your pics of your Lynn :cheers: .... I also love snow, especially in Queenstown (one of my most favourite places on the planet) but I understand what you are saying. We have had a really crappy Spring this year and I can't wait for endless days of hot, sweaty sunshine ...; and the nudist beach of course


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 08 | 10*

*[15 OCT 2011] : 19°C SATURDAY, 12:00 Partly Cloudy*

*AUCKLAND [SUBURB | MATAKANA]
[BLOSSOM] - PART 3*



16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 09 | 10*

*[16 OCT 2011] : 19°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[WAR CRY] - PART 1*



16 OCT 11 19°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

As stated before, this thread is just like a box of chocolates - full of different flavours and all delicious  What a fantastic collection :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> As stated before, this thread is just like a box of chocolates - full of different flavours and all delicious  What a fantastic collection :cheers:


That is so sweet - thanks :kiss:


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 09 | 10*

*[16 OCT 2011] : 19°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[WAR CRY] - PART 2*



16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 09 | 10*

*[16 OCT 2011] : 19°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[OCCUPY AUCKLAND] - PART 3*



16 OCT 11 19°C OCCUPY AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C OCCUPY AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C OCCUPY AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C OCCUPY AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C OCCUPY AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C OCCUPY AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C OCCUPY AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C OCCUPY AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C OCCUPY AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C OCCUPY AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C OCCUPY AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C OCCUPY AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C OCCUPY AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C OCCUPY AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C OCCUPY AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Expat

Interesting to see Occupy Auckland.

What is the last picture?


----------



## toshijmx

Lovely spring images!!!!


----------



## Guest

Expat said:


> Interesting to see Occupy Auckland.
> 
> What is the last picture?


It is an Art's project that was part of Art Week - some public installation piece  I wanted to find out more but I had to run. Thanks for the comment mate :cheers:




toshijmx said:


> Lovely spring images!!!!


Cheers and thanks for the comment


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> 16 OCT 11 19°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


So much colour on this page. Its brilliant. I need my sunnies!

And OMG that skirt is way too short!!!!


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 09 | 10*

*[16 OCT 2011] : 19°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[WAR CRY] - PART 4*



16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 09 | 10*

*[16 OCT 2011] : 19°C SUNDAY, 12:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [CBD]
[WAR CRY] - PART 5*



16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C RWC 2011 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 OCT 11 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Expat

Is the fashion museum connecting the fashion of wearing black with the team?:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely, very nice street shots SYDNEY


----------



## brazilteen

*CAN´'T BELIVE IN THE BRAZILIAN STORE HAVAIANAS IN NEW Z. :O*


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> So much colour on this page. Its brilliant. I need my sunnies!
> 
> And OMG that skirt is way too short!!!!


LOL ... you know me Luka, there can never be enough colour  Have a fab weekend and I hope that we see you real soon - next year :colgate:




Expat said:


> Is the fashion museum connecting the fashion of wearing black with the team?:cheers:


Yeah, you guessed it  The locals don't need an excuse to wear black here (especially the men), I have to fight the urge to rip it off of them and throw some colour on them - and not in a kinky kind of way either  Have a great weekend and be naughty.




christos-greece said:


> ^^ Lovely, very nice street shots SYDNEY


Thanks mate, enjoy the weekend :cheers:




brazilteen said:


> *CAN´'T BELIVE IN THE BRAZILIAN STORE HAVAIANAS IN NEW Z. :O*


Yeah they are quite popular and I think that there are about 4 stores in Auckland. I will get you more pics of the shops so stay tuned


----------



## Guest

*Issue # 10 | 10*

*[20 OCT 2011] : 18°C THURSDAY, 14:00 Sunny*

*AUCKLAND [AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS]
[BIG MAN] - PART 1*



20 OCT 11 18°C AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 11 18°C AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 11 18°C AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 11 18°C AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 11 18°C AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 11 18°C AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 11 18°C AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 11 18°C AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 11 18°C AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 11 18°C AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 11 18°C AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 11 18°C AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 11 18°C AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 11 18°C AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 11 18°C AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 11 18°C AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 11 18°C AUCKLAND BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## madridhere

Incredible pictures as always.


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


> Welcome back, you have been very quiet. I thought that you went and got married  .... Spring has been quite shitty to be honest. We had our cloudiest and wettest October in decades - I was quite annoyed to say the least but November has been slightly better
> 
> Thanks for the comment mate and enjoy what is left of the weekend :cheers:


Not married but...may have found a very nice candidate for such thing 

And we had one of the hottest Octobers...then everybody complained...so it rained a LOT when the rain made its entry this Autumn...so people came back to the complains and saying the sun was ok after all...ya know...weather opinions craziness :lol:

So, sorry for stealing your October sun, and keep sending us your amazing pics! Oh and nice new "info" bits on the posts! Already "liked" your FB page :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Bravo :applause:


Thanks :colgate:




ARTIFORT said:


> I love this city and I love this country. The last bastion of sanity in the world.


Cheers mate, that is very kind of you :cheers:




madridhere said:


> Incredible pictures as always.


Thank you and thanks for all of your wonderful comments 




Andre_idol said:


> Not married but...may have found a very nice candidate for such thing
> 
> And we had one of the hottest Octobers...then everybody complained...so it rained a LOT when the rain made its entry this Autumn...so people came back to the complains and saying the sun was ok after all...ya know...weather opinions craziness :lol:
> 
> So, sorry for stealing your October sun, and keep sending us your amazing pics! Oh and nice new "info" bits on the posts! Already "liked" your FB page :cheers:


Oh so there is love in the air :colgate: that's great news - good luck mate. I am pleased to hear that somebody got lots of sun in October, my friends from around the World are complaining about too much rain this year - although the temperatures have risen here I still haven't seen much evidence of summer yet  I hope that your winter is a mild and short one :cheers:

I am glad that you approve of the "info" bits and thanks for liking my FB page - I wish that I had more time, I have so much to post  Best I stop watching telly and focus more on my blog  Thanks for your kind words mate, I love your comments. Good luck with the romantic endeavor :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[08 NOV 2011] : 20°C TUESDAY*

*NOTES:* * [SUBURB | SAINT MARY'S BAY]- PART 3*


*
Founded in 1853. Catholic Bishop Pompallier purchases 19ha in the area between 3 lamps and the shoreline from James O’Neill christening it Mount St. Mary
*
The area is known as "little San Francisco" due to the topography, the large collection of wooden Victorian homes and the fact that many gay couples reside here. 
*
The underground men's public toilets at 3 lamps are built in the 1890's - these are possibly the first such public utilities in Auckland.
*
In 1894 the New Bishop’s Palace is constructed to the designs of Pugin & Pugin [Edward.W. (1834–1875) & Peter Paul (1851–1904) - sons of A.W.Pugin, the Gothic Enthusiast responsible for much of the decorative work of the Palace of Westminster. The Bishop’s Palace was partly funded by donations from all over the world including 5000 schools in Europe & the USA, the Lord Mayor of London and an Archduchess of Austria. 
*
Bishop's Palace (a brick gothic structure) is believed to be the first House in Auckland to have electric lighting.
*
The houses on the cliff-top overlook Westhaven Marina, the largest of it's kind in the Southern Hemisphere.




08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[08 NOV 2011] : 20°C TUESDAY*

*NOTES:* * [SUBURB | SAINT MARY'S BAY]- PART 4*


*
Founded in 1853. Catholic Bishop Pompallier purchases 19ha in the area between 3 lamps and the shoreline from James O’Neill christening it Mount St. Mary
*
The area is known as "little San Francisco" due to the topography, the large collection of wooden Victorian homes and the fact that many gay couples reside here. 
*
The underground men's public toilets at 3 lamps are built in the 1890's - these are possibly the first such public utilities in Auckland.
*
In 1894 the New Bishop’s Palace is constructed to the designs of Pugin & Pugin [Edward.W. (1834–1875) & Peter Paul (1851–1904) - sons of A.W.Pugin, the Gothic Enthusiast responsible for much of the decorative work of the Palace of Westminster. The Bishop’s Palace was partly funded by donations from all over the world including 5000 schools in Europe & the USA, the Lord Mayor of London and an Archduchess of Austria. 
*
Bishop's Palace (a brick gothic structure) is believed to be the first House in Auckland to have electric lighting.
*
The houses on the cliff-top overlook Westhaven Marina, the largest of it's kind in the Southern Hemisphere.




08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[08 NOV 2011] : 20°C TUESDAY*

*NOTES:* * [SUBURB | SAINT MARY'S BAY]- PART 5*



08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 NOV 11 20°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000

great photo update.
I love them all specially the wooden colonial houses with big balconies.
Oh how lovely to be living in one of those.


----------



## Guest

capricorn2000 said:


> great photo update.
> I love them all specially the wooden colonial houses with big balconies.
> Oh how lovely to be living in one of those.


Cheers :cheers: I live in Saint Mary's Bay but in a modern house - I would much rather be living in a villa myself. Thanks for the comment


----------



## Guest

*[10 NOV 2011] : 22°C THURSDAY*

*NOTES:* * [PARK | AUCKLAND DOMAIN]- PART 1*


*
The Auckland Domain is Auckland's oldest park, and at 75 hectares one of the largest in the city.
*
Located in the central suburb of Grafton, the 75 hectare park has been developed around the cone of an extinct volcano. The 'tuff rings' created by volcanic activity thousands of years ago can be seen in the land contours and forms a natural amphitheatre with about 10 hectares developed as first-class sports fields.
*
The park is home to one of Auckland's main tourist attractions, the Auckland War Memorial Museum. The large neo-Greek style museum building was opened in 1929 with the rear portion added in the 1960s, with a major renovation and extension in the middle 2000s adding an award-winning dome-shaped building in the inner courtyard.
*
During the 1860s the Domain springs were a source of water for the town of Auckland, while the original swamp was drained and turned into a cricket field. 
*
1910 saw the first ever rugby league test match in New Zealand when Great Britain defeated the New Zealand at the Domain's cricket ground as part of the 1910 Great Britain Lions tour of Australia and New Zealand.
*
In 1913 the Domain was the site of the Auckland Industrial Exhibition. The financial return from this event resulted in many improvements, the chief one being the splendid Wintergardens next to the duckponds. The teahouse was built as the "ideal home" exhibition set piece and retained after the rest of the exhibition was dismantled. A charming example of an Arts and Crafts cottage, it stands between the Wintergardens and the duck ponds.
*
The Domain has also hosted many of New Zealand's largest outdoor events. Such use has a long history, from balloon ascents during the Edwardian period, the 1953 Elizabeth II Royal Tour, Papal visits, and various sports events.
*
Some of the largest annual events are "Christmas in the Park", which in the past has drawn more than 200,000 spectators and other popular recurring events including the "Symphony under the Stars" and the "Teddybears Picnic".


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great and very nice shots as well; keep them coming


----------



## Linguine

Splendid shots....:cheers2:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great and very nice shots as well; keep them coming


Cheers CG, I can always rely on you  have a great weekend and stay safe :cheers:




Linguine said:


> Splendid shots....:cheers2:


Thanks Linguine, your comments are always welcome mate and enjoy what is left of the weekend.


----------



## Guest

*[10 NOV 2011] : 22°C THURSDAY*

*NOTES:* * [PARK | AUCKLAND DOMAIN]- PART 2*



10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Just when one thinks one has seen it all, this thread just keeps getting better and better! :hug: :kiss:


----------



## christos-greece

@SYDNEY: Welcome and thanks kay:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Just when one thinks one has seen it all, this thread just keeps getting better and better! :hug: :kiss:


Aaaah thanks :kiss:




christos-greece said:


> @SYDNEY: Welcome and thanks kay:


:hug:


----------



## Guest

*[10 NOV 2011] : 22°C THURSDAY*

*NOTES:* * [PARK | AUCKLAND DOMAIN]- PART 3*



10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 11 22°C AUCKLAND DOMAIN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[11 NOV 2011] : 21°C FRIDAY*

*NOTES:* * [SUBURB | STANLEY BAY]- PART 1*


*
Stanley Bay is located on the North Shore of Auckland, near Devonport.
*
The suburb is mostly residential with a mix of modern and wooden Victorian houses. Surrounding urban villages and shops are only a walk away.
*
The Devonport Naval Base lies to the east of the bay on the south side of the Stanley Bay peninsula and is connected to storage facilities on the north side at Ngataringa Bay by a tunnel.
*
The area is named after Owen Stanley, Captain of H. M. S. Britomart, who conducted a survey of the Waitemata Harbour in 1841. 
*
A ferry connects Stanley Bay with downtown Auckland.
* 
The cliff top homes have fantastic views of the Auckland skyline and Auckland Harbour bridge.



11 NOV 11 21°C STANLEY POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 11 21°C STANLEY POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 11 21°C STANLEY POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 11 21°C STANLEY POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 11 21°C STANLEY POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 11 21°C STANLEY POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 11 21°C STANLEY POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 11 21°C STANLEY POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 11 21°C STANLEY POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 11 21°C STANLEY POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 11 21°C STANLEY POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 11 21°C STANLEY POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 11 21°C STANLEY POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 11 21°C STANLEY POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[13 NOV 2011] : 18°C SUNDAY*

*NOTES:* * [SUBURB | DEVONPORT]- PART 1*


*
Devonport is a harbourside suburb located on the North Shore of Auckland, near Stanley Bay.
*
Jules Dumont d'Urville, a French explorer, is thought to have gone ashore in the area in 1827, possibly as the first European.
*
The first permanent European inhabitant was a pilot and harbour master stationed on North Head in 1836.
*
Devonport itself was first settled in 1840 and is one of the oldest in Auckland and the first on the North Shore.
*
The suburb hosts the Devonport Naval Base of the Royal New Zealand Navy, the main facility for the country's naval vessels.
*
The suburb is best known for its harbourside dining and drinking establishments and its heritage charm - as well as for its scenery and setting, Devonport has been compared to Sausalito in California.
*
The Devonport shops contain a fair array of antiques, gift & book shops as well a number of good cafes and restaurants making it a popular destination for tourists and Aucklanders. 
*
People often travel over from downtown Auckland on the ferry for dinner, the starry sky and the glittering lights of the Auckland skyline which makes it one of the most beautiful ferry rides in the city. 
*
Day trips combining a meal in Devonport with a trip up Mt Victoria or an exploration of the WW2 military emplacements/tunnels on nearby North Head are also very popular.
* 
Devonport is also noted for the popular annual event, the Devonport Food & Wine Festival, as well as for the Devonport Museum located near Mt. Cambria.
*
Beaches can be found on either side of the Peninsula - one side offers skyline views and the other side offers views of Rangitoto (a volcano) and the Hauraki Gulf Islands.
*
Devonport is fast gaining a reputation for being an Arts Village with major plans to create public art works, a new boulevard and a maritime themed square.



13 NOV 11 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 NOV 11 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 NOV 11 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 NOV 11 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 NOV 11 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 NOV 11 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 NOV 11 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 NOV 11 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 NOV 11 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 NOV 11 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 NOV 11 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 NOV 11 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 NOV 11 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 NOV 11 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^

Devonport is delicious! :hug:


----------



## eastadl

another marvellous round of snaps Mr Sydney


----------



## Student4life

Brilliant pics :applause:


----------



## Benonie

Great photography. Wish I was there... New Years eve in summer... must be a hot party. :cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol

Fantastic as usual! Hope you had a wonderful Christmas and an, yet to come, amazing last days of 2011 :cheers:


----------



## Linguine

Beautiful and amazing updates on this thread....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Guest

Just before I go and join the crowds as Auckland leads the World into 2012 (5 hours to go), I would like to wish everybody a Happy New Year filled with lots of wealth and goodness.


----------



## Mindtrapper0

Excellent lately Auckland and wellington have left me very intrigued !


----------



## aarhusforever

SYDNEY said:


> I would like to wish everybody a Happy New Year filled with lots of wealth and goodness.


Right back at you, my friend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

capricorn2000 said:


> wow! nice photos of mixed subjects.
> loving them specially those night shots of christmas lights.
> anyways, have a great holiday.





Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Holidays are over, time for an update





christos-greece said:


> And the recent updates above are very nice too :cheers:





eastadl said:


> another marvellous round of snaps Mr Sydney





Student4life said:


> Brilliant pics :applause:





Benonie said:


> Great photography. Wish I was there... New Years eve in summer... must be a hot party. :cheers:





Andre_idol said:


> Fantastic as usual! Hope you had a wonderful Christmas and an, yet to come, amazing last days of 2011 :cheers:





Linguine said:


> Beautiful and amazing updates on this thread....thanks for sharing.:cheers:





Mindtrapper0 said:


> Excellent lately Auckland and wellington have left me very intrigued !





aarhusforever said:


> Right back at you, my friend :cheers:


Thanks for all the fantastic comments and for all the well wishes, it is much appreciated. I can only hope that your holidays were as fantastic as mine :cheers: 

Holidays are over and now it is time to get back to what I enjoy to do.


----------



## Guest

*[09 DEC 2011] : 24°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURB | PONSONBY]*



09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

As usually very nice updates :cheers:

Happy New Year, btw


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> As usually very nice updates :cheers:
> 
> Happy New Year, btw


Cheers mate and all the best to you and yours :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[09 DEC 2011] : 24°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 2*



09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[09 DEC 2011] : 24°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 3*



09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Student4life

SYDNEY said:


> [/url]
> 09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr[/CENTER]


Great pictures . And those red flowers look absolutely beautiful


----------



## Guest

Student4life said:


> Great pictures . And those red flowers look absolutely beautiful


Thanks mate :colgate: That is the New Zealand "Christmas tree" which is in full bloom during December, they are stunning ! Thanks for the comment and have a great day.


----------



## Guest

*[09 DEC 2011] : 24°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 4*



09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 11 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Lifestyle Capital extraordinaire  Beautiful pics :kiss:


----------



## madonnagirl

nice photos and your new year's eve fireworks shot is really stunning.


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Lifestyle Capital extraordinaire  Beautiful pics :kiss:


Second to none 




madonnagirl said:


> nice photos and your new year's eve fireworks shot is really stunning.


Thanks Madonnagirl, have a great day and be naughty


----------



## Guest

*[23 DEC 2011] : 22°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 1*



23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[23 DEC 2011] : 22°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 2*



23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000

lovin those candid shots of people in the streets.
the place is clean and relaxing.


----------



## eastadl

capricorn2000 said:


> lovin those candid shots of people in the streets.
> the place is clean and relaxing.


it is very clean and relaxing. Some Australians accuse Sydney of deliberately picking out only the good side of Auckland to show, but when I recently went there the whole place was like what we see in this thread. Very nice city


----------



## aarhusforever

So many cool places and people  I never get tired of stunning Auckland  Thank you for sharing, my friend


----------



## Guest

capricorn2000 said:


> lovin those candid shots of people in the streets.
> the place is clean and relaxing.


Cheers mate, it is a very relaxed place - sometimes too relaxed but I had best appreciate it  I am trying to find the time to look through your thread but I just seem to have enough time to post and then I must be off again. I will make the time  Thanks for all your wonderful comments 




eastadl said:


> it is very clean and relaxing. Some Australians accuse Sydney of deliberately picking out only the good side of Auckland to show, but when I recently went there the whole place was like what we see in this thread. Very nice city


Aaaah thanks J, it was such a pleasure showing you around Auckland, next time i will show you more - much more :colgate: 




aarhusforever said:


> So many cool places and people  I never get tired of stunning Auckland  Thank you for sharing, my friend


Thank you, I am very happy to read that you enjoy it. As I said the Capricorn 2000, I ma very busy at the moment but I will find the time to browse through your thread - soon  Thanks for all of your wonderful comments as well :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[23 DEC 2011] : 22°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWMARKET] - PART 3*



23 DEC 11 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 DEC 11 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[04 JAN 2012] : 23°C WEDNESDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWMARKET] - PART 1*



04 JAN 12 23°C NEWMARKET, NUFFIELD STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C NEWMARKET, NUFFIELD STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C NEWMARKET, NUFFIELD STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C NEWMARKET, NUFFIELD STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C NEWMARKET, NUFFIELD STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C NEWMARKET, NUFFIELD STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C NEWMARKET, NUFFIELD STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C NEWMARKET, NUFFIELD STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C NEWMARKET, NUFFIELD STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C NEWMARKET, NUFFIELD STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C NEWMARKET, NUFFIELD STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Beautiful photographs of a fantastic shopping precinct :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Beautiful photographs of a fantastic shopping precinct :kiss:


Thanks :kiss:


----------



## christos-greece

Just awesome and very nice :cheers:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Just awesome and very nice :cheers:


Cheers mate, you are a gem


----------



## Guest

*[04 JAN 2012] : 23°C WEDNESDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 2*



04 JAN 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 JAN 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 JAN 2012] : 25°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 1*



06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 JAN 2012] : 25°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 2*



06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 JAN 2012] : 25°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 3*



06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Brazuca Surfer

I loved the pics from Newmarket!

It's one of my favourite places in Auckland... Broadway St., my gym, the stores... Thank you SYDNEY for this moments of pleasure!


----------



## Guest

Brazuca Surfer said:


> I loved the pics from Newmarket!
> 
> It's one of my favourite places in Auckland... Broadway St., my gym, the stores... Thank you SYDNEY for this moments of pleasure!


You are most welcome mate and thanks for the comment - were you a member at the Olympic Pools ?


----------



## Guest

*[06 JAN 2012] : 25°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 4*



06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As usually very nice shots SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ As usually very nice shots SYDNEY


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[06 JAN 2012] : 25°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 5*



06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka

I've been away from SSC for the summer break. Its nice to come back and see you are still snapping away, lots of good updates to check out.

It really was such a pity we didn't get to catch up guy. So much to talk about. Either way, as we've said already, make sure you lemme know when you're down here next guys ok.


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> I've been away from SSC for the summer break. Its nice to come back and see you are still snapping away, lots of good updates to check out.
> 
> It really was such a pity we didn't get to catch up guy. So much to talk about. Either way, as we've said already, make sure you lemme know when you're down here next guys ok.


Hey welcome back mate, I was wondering what happened to you. Have things calmed down in CHCH ? Are you going to stay ? Yeah I am very, very sorry that we couldn't catch up but I am making plans to come to CHCH in winter, I shall keep you informed


----------



## Guest

*[07 JAN 2012] : 21°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | RED BEACH] - PART 1*



07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## DWest

wow! great summertime shots,,,,,, that's a real living.


----------



## Guest

DWest said:


> wow! great summertime shots,,,,,, that's a real living.


Cheers mate, this has been our worst summer on record, cloudy for weeks on end  Let's hope that we get a late summer and a short winter :colgate: Thanks for the comment and enjoy what is left of your winter :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[07 JAN 2012] : 21°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | RED BEACH] - PART 2*



07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JAN 12 21°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Marky Mark

*Oh Goodness me !*

need I say :banana::banana:


----------



## Linguine

nice updates....


----------



## Milan Luka

hahaha. I was looking at this page today at work, a colleague looked over my shoulder and gave me 'a wtf are you viewing???' look.

And rest assured mate, we are having the summer that you guys are missing out on. Its fantastic, so warm, endless sunny days, blue in the sky right up until 10pm, evening drinks on the verandah.

Jealous much?

And yeah so much going on with my family at the moment. I honestly don't know where to start mate. Rather than bringing you down lets just say lots being address, especially on the home front and although it'll take a while we will get there.


----------



## christos-greece

Great and very nice updates; and also hot as well


----------



## Guest

Marky Mark said:


> need I say :banana::banana:


I just knew that you would approve Marky - you have good taste hun :hug:




Linguine said:


> nice updates....


Cheers and thanks for your comment :cheers:




Milan Luka said:


> hahaha. I was looking at this page today at work, a colleague looked over my shoulder and gave me 'a wtf are you viewing???' look.
> 
> And rest assured mate, we are having the summer that you guys are missing out on. Its fantastic, so warm, endless sunny days, blue in the sky right up until 10pm, evening drinks on the verandah.
> 
> Jealous much?
> 
> And yeah so much going on with my family at the moment. I honestly don't know where to start mate. Rather than bringing you down lets just say lots being address, especially on the home front and although it'll take a while we will get there.


:lol: I don't know how you are going to explain yourself out of that one  No need to rub it in, I go and look at the webcam in Queenstown everyday and get my summer fix, even if it is onscreen :colgate: The last two days have been incredibly hot and very sunny - could summer finally be here ?  CHCH needs all the sun and joy that it can get - you guys deserve it and more. Deep in my heart I hope that everything works out for ya, if there is one guy that deserves it it is you. I hope that you stay on and if you decide to leave CHCH then you can come and join us in Auckland :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> Great and very nice updates; and also hot as well


Thanks CG - you are always so kind :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[13 JAN 2012] : 24°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 1*



13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome and great as well :applause: thank you for those updates


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Awesome and great as well :applause: thank you for those updates


You are most welcome mate, thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[13 JAN 2012] : 24°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 2*



13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[13 JAN 2012] : 24°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 3*



13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[13 JAN 2012] : 24°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 4*



13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[13 JAN 2012] : 24°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 5*



13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Brazuca Surfer

SYDNEY said:


> You are most welcome mate and thanks for the comment - were you a member at the Olympic Pools ?


No, at Cityfitness.


----------



## Guest

Brazuca Surfer said:


> No, at Cityfitness.


Okay, thanks


----------



## Guest

*[15 JAN 2012] : 25°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 1*



15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## aarhusforever

Beautiful amazing Auckland :banana: Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## eu

This city is full of life. When you see the pics, with all the people enjoying in the streets, you couldn't imagine it's a "little" city of just 1 200 000 inhabitants. It looks at least twice.

I want to go there!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Hot and very nice days as i see in Auckland


----------



## Guest

aarhusforever said:


> Beautiful amazing Auckland :banana: Thanks for sharing :cheers:


Thanks for the comment mate, it is much appreciated :cheers:




eu said:


> This city is full of life. When you see the pics, with all the people enjoying in the streets, you couldn't imagine it's a "little" city of just 1 200 000 inhabitants. It looks at least twice.
> 
> I want to go there!


The population is 1.4 million but I know what you are saying. When I first arrived in Auckland I was shocked to see how big and busy it is. I used to live in a city which has almost triple the population of Auckland and to me Auckland feels much bigger and a lot busier. Kiwi's love the outdoors - come rain or sunshine :cheers: Thanks for the comment mate and I hope that you get to explore our shores one day :hug:




christos-greece said:


> ^^ Hot and very nice days as i see in Auckland


It has been a very slow start to summer this year but things are improving rapidly. Thanks for the reply CG


----------



## Guest

*[15 JAN 2012] : 25°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 2*



15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[15 JAN 2012] : 25°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 3*



15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Changes In Longitude

*Whitcoulls at Christmas*

I couldn't help noticing how different the Whitcoulls building looked from when we were there at Christmas watching the Santa Parade. We visited the great city of Auckland as part of our year-long around-the-world journey with Little Rocky at: http://www.changesinlongitude.com/

Cheers!

Larissa and Michael


----------



## Guest

Changes In Longitude said:


> I couldn't help noticing how different the Whitcoulls building looked from when we were there at Christmas watching the Santa Parade. We visited the great city of Auckland as part of our year-long around-the-world journey with Little Rocky


Thanks for the pic, it's great :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[15 JAN 2012] : 25°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 4*



15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


* [TAMAKI DRIVE] - PART 4*


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


* [TAMAKI DRIVE | MISSION BAY] - PART 4*



15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! lovely
everybody's out to bask in the summer sun.
we also have those green painted trash bins here 
and the design of the waiting sheds is quite similar too.


----------



## Milan Luka

More brilliant photos only posted here to make me jealous! Some fantastic urban captures Sydney. Impressive as always.

My future is in Christchurch but looking at your shots makes me think I wouldnt mind a 6 month working holiday in Auckland. Any cheap house going in Herne Bay atm?


----------



## eastadl

these photos make me want to do a 6 month stint there also. Brilliant


----------



## Guest

capricorn2000 said:


> wow! lovely
> everybody's out to bask in the summer sun.
> we also have those green painted trash bins here
> and the design of the waiting sheds is quite similar too.


We are finally getting the summer that we deserve, yesterday I thought that I was going to melt so I went and cooled off at the nudie beach, it was great  Thanks for the comment :cheers:




Milan Luka said:


> More brilliant photos only posted here to make me jealous! Some fantastic urban captures Sydney. Impressive as always.
> 
> My future is in Christchurch but looking at your shots makes me think I wouldnt mind a 6 month working holiday in Auckland. Any cheap house going in Herne Bay atm?


Thanks Luka :hug: Home is where the heart is but a change is as good as a holiday. Is there anything cheap in central Auckland ? You may be lucky and find a bargain but we are experiencing a housing shortage at the moment so rentals have increased. Your best bet is too search high and low. It will be great to have you as a neighbour  Good luck mate.




eastadl said:


> these photos make me want to do a 6 month stint there also. Brilliant


It will be good to see you again, you may be able to share with Luka :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*[15 JAN 2012] : 25°C SUNDAY*

* [TAMAKI DRIVE | MISSION BAY] - PART 5*



15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


* [ST HELIERS]*



15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[18 JAN 2012] : 24°C WEDNESDAY*

* [TAMAKI DRIVE | MISSION BAY] - PART 1*



18 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Hot and sunny as well, right?  Great photos btw


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Hot and sunny as well, right?  Great photos btw


Thanks, yes things are warming up, I have been spending a lot of time at the beach


----------



## Guest

aljuarez said:


> Cute office workers! :banana:


:cheers: :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*[23 JAN 2012] : 21°C MONDAY*

*NOTES:* * [SUBURB | TAKAPUNA - LAKE PUPUKE]- PART 2*

*
*Lake Pupuke is a heart-shaped freshwater lake occupying a volcanic explosion crater (or maar) in the suburb of Takapuna*
*
*The heart shape is a result of its formation by the linking of two circular craters - a larger one forming most of the lake and a smaller one forming the arm in the northeast. Separated from the sea by less than 200 m at one point, it has a circumference of about 4.5 km and reaches 57m in depth.*
*
*The lake is popular not only with wild birds (such as swans) but with picnickers, paddlers, kayakers, rowers, yachtsman, divers, and windsurfers.*
*
* The Pump House became a protected building (Category II) under the New Zealand Historic Places Trust in 1983 and is maintained as a theatre and art gallery.There is also a café adjacent to the old pump house.*
*
*Lakeside real estate is expensive. Empty lakefront land is rare and an undeveloped parcel of land costs in excess of $2.7 million.*



23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE TAKAPUNA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE LAKE PUPUKE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE LAKE PUPUKE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE LAKE PUPUKE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE LAKE PUPUKE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE LAKE PUPUKE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE LAKE PUPUKE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE LAKE PUPUKE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE LAKE PUPUKE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE LAKE PUPUKE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE LAKE PUPUKE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE TAKAPUNA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE TAKAPUNA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE TAKAPUNA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[23 JAN 2012] : 21°C MONDAY*

*NOTES:* * [SUBURB | MILFORD]- PART 3*

*
*Located on Auckland's North Shore, Milford is located on the northern side of Lake Pupuke. It also has a popular swimming beach which runs some two kilometers from Black Rock in the south to Castor Bay in the north.*



23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE MILFORD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE MILFORD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE MILFORD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE MILFORD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE MILFORD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE MILFORD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE MILFORD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE MILFORD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE MILFORD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE MILFORD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE MILFORD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE MILFORD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE MILFORD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE MILFORD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE MILFORD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE MILFORD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE MILFORD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE MILFORD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 JAN 12 21°C NORTH SHORE TAKAPUNA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> 21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 21 JAN 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Love the trip report. I feel as though I was in the car with you guys.
Do you remember what you were listening too?

Not completely sure about the signage. That blue and yellow looks jarring.


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> Love the trip report. I feel as though I was in the car with you guys.
> Do you remember what you were listening too?
> 
> Not completely sure about the signage. That blue and yellow looks jarring.


Wish you were with us, next time you visit we will take you on a road trip :colgate: We were listening to the old Armin Van Buuren (state of trance 2004) - when dance music was just that and not the crap you get today


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

^^ That is great music. Awesome pics as usual :applause:


----------



## apinamies

Would be so amazing to live in New Zealand middle of isolation. :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> ^^ That is great music. Awesome pics as usual :applause:


Thanks :kiss:




apinamies said:


> Would be so amazing to live in New Zealand middle of isolation. :cheers:


That is the best thing about NZ, it feels so far away from all the crap. The down side is that it takes so long to travel to Europe  Thanks for the comment mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[25 JAN 2012] : 24°C WEDNESDAY*

* [CBD]- PART 1*


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[25 JAN 2012] : 24°C WEDNESDAY*

* [CBD]- PART 2*


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


* [SUBURB | MISSION BAY]*



25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[25 JAN 2012] : 24°C WEDNESDAY*

* [SUBURB | MISSION BAY]- PART 3*


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


* [SUBURB | KOHIMARAMA]*



25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[25 JAN 2012] : 24°C WEDNESDAY*

* [SUBURB | KOHIMARAMA]- PART 4*


25 JAN 12 24°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


* [SUBURB | ST HELIERS]*



25 JAN 12 24°C ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mindtrapper0

Fantastic job!! This thread is just wow.. You're very skilled. These places look very desirable..


----------



## Bentown

How's interesting pics!! Great in detail


----------



## Guest

Mindtrapper0 said:


> Fantastic job!! This thread is just wow.. You're very skilled. These places look very desirable..


Thank you :hug: I love your technique and people pics :cheers: Thanks for the comment mate.




Bentown said:


> How's interesting pics!! Great in detail


Cheers, much appreciated and thanks for your comment - enjoy your weekend


----------



## Guest

*[25 JAN 2012] : 24°C WEDNESDAY*

* [TAMAKI DRIVE - SUBURB | MISSION BAY]- PART 5*


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


* [SUBURB | ST HELIERS]*



25 JAN 12 24°C ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[25 JAN 2012] : 24°C WEDNESDAY*

* [CBD + K'ROAD]- PART 6*


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 JAN 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[28 JAN 2012] : 21°C SATURDAY*

*NOTES:* * [AUCKLAND VINEYARDS - SUBURB | KUMEU]- PART 1*

*
*Located 25 minutes North West of downtown Auckland is some of Auckland's many vineyards (also known as Kumeu Wine Country).*
*
*Kumeu Wine Country, Auckland’s Heritage Wine Region, boasts an array of world renowned wineries, cosy cafés, award winning restaurants and artisan brewers. Local produce stalls are dotted along the country drive through Kumeu to the suburb of Helensville in the North West.*
*
*Kumeu Wine Country is Auckland’s coastal playground offering everything an adventure seeker needs - gallop along the beach, mountain bike the trails, try trail biking, four wheel driving, blokarting, surf casting, kite fishing, surfing, bush walking, hiking, quad biking, orienteering, paintball or you can tee off on one of the first class golf courses.*



28 JAN 12 21°C WEST BROOK WINERY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 JAN 12 21°C WEST BROOK WINERY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 JAN 12 21°C WEST BROOK WINERY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 JAN 12 21°C WEST BROOK WINERY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 JAN 12 21°C WEST BROOK WINERY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 JAN 12 21°C WEST BROOK WINERY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 JAN 12 21°C WEST BROOK WINERY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 JAN 12 21°C WEST BROOK WINERY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 JAN 12 21°C WEST BROOK WINERY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 JAN 12 21°C WEST BROOK WINERY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 JAN 12 21°C WEST BROOK WINERY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

Oh boy this last posts :drool: The architecture never ceases to amaze me and those remote [ridiculously expensive] exclusive places look stunning...and exclusive...

Keep the good stuff coming!
Cheers from the still frozen Europe...all those men and women in the beach are making me want Summer right now


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Oh boy this last posts :drool: The architecture never ceases to amaze me and those remote [ridiculously expensive] exclusive places look stunning...and exclusive...
> 
> Keep the good stuff coming!
> Cheers from the still frozen Europe...all those men and women in the beach are making me want Summer right now


Take comfort in the fact that we haven't had the best summer and let's hope that the trend doesn't continue in Europe  Hang in there mate and thanks for all your wonderful comments :cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol

Beautiful as always! Having a good time on all of those festivities?


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Beautiful as always! Having a good time on all of those festivities?


Thanks. Oh yes, never a dull moment :colgate: it keeps me out of mischief


----------



## Guest

*[29 JAN 2012] : 22°C SUNDAY*

* [AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY WEEKEND]- PART 7*



29 JAN 12 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 JAN 12 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 JAN 12 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 JAN 12 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 JAN 12 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 JAN 12 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 JAN 12 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 JAN 12 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 JAN 12 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 JAN 12 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 JAN 12 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Frankthedog

Some absolutely beautiful photos in this thread!
Keep it up guys!


----------



## Guest

Frankthedog said:


> Some absolutely beautiful photos in this thread!
> Keep it up guys!


Thank you for making your first post in this thread, that's great :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[30 JAN 2012] : 25°C MONDAY*

* [AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY DAY]- PART 1*



30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine

really cool shots on Auckland's Street Scenes...thanks for sharing.kay:


----------



## Guest

Linguine said:


> really cool shots on Auckland's Street Scenes...thanks for sharing.kay:


You are most welcome, thanks for all of your great comments, it is much appreciated :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[30 JAN 2012] : 25°C MONDAY*

* [AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY DAY]- PART 2*



30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[30 JAN 2012] : 25°C MONDAY*

* [AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY DAY]- PART 3*



30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

City of festivals. Auckland is always so vibrant and exciting in summer. Your photographs capture that spirit :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> City of festivals. Auckland is always so vibrant and exciting in summer. Your photographs capture that spirit :kiss:


So true - thanks bebe IWU :kiss:


----------



## Guest

*[30 JAN 2012] : 25°C MONDAY*

* [AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY DAY]- PART 4*



30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[30 JAN 2012] : 25°C MONDAY*

* [AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY DAY]- PART 5*



30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Bristol Mike

Ah - a breath of fresh air. Great summer scenes from Auckland. Beginning to feel like spring here too at times.


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Ah - a breath of fresh air. Great summer scenes from Auckland. Beginning to feel like spring here too at times.


Lucky you  The leaves are starting to change colour here and fall off the trees... let's hope for a mild winter here by us and a fantastically long summer for you :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[30 JAN 2012] : 25°C MONDAY*

* [AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY DAY]- PART 6*



30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[30 JAN 2012] : 25°C MONDAY*

* [AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY DAY]- PART 7*



30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## jock in da pool

fantastic looks like Australia but better


----------



## Guest

jock in da pool said:


> fantastic looks like Australia but better


Most would agree with your sentiment, except Australians of course  Thanks for the comment mate and great pics in your thread :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[30 JAN 2012] : 25°C MONDAY*

* [AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY DAY]- PART 8*



30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 JAN 12 25°C AUCKLAND ANNIVERSARY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[02 FEB 2012] : 24°C THURSDAY*

* [CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL WEEKEND]- PART 1*



02 FEB 12 24°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 FEB 12 24°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 FEB 12 24°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 FEB 12 24°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 FEB 12 24°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 FEB 12 24°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 FEB 12 24°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 FEB 12 24°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 FEB 12 24°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 FEB 12 24°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 FEB 12 24°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 FEB 12 24°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 FEB 12 24°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 FEB 12 24°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 FEB 12 24°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[02 FEB 2012] : 24°C THURSDAY*

* [CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL WEEKEND | MURIWAI]- PART 2*



02 FEB 12 24°C KUMEU WINE ROUTE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 FEB 12 24°C MURIWAI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 FEB 12 24°C MURIWAI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 FEB 12 24°C MURIWAI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*[04 FEB 2012] : 21°C SATURDAY*

* [CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL WEEKEND]- PART 1*



04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[04 FEB 2012] : 21°C SATURDAY*

* [CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL WEEKEND]- PART 2*



04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Bristol Mike

Fantastic pictures mate! Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Fantastic pictures mate! Thanks.


No, thank you  have a great weekend and don't study too hard :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[04 FEB 2012] : 21°C SATURDAY*

* [CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL WEEKEND]- PART 3*



04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 FEB 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ All those new photos are really very nice


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ All those new photos are really very nice


Thanks CG ... enjoy the weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[05 FEB 2012] : 22°C SUNDAY*

* [STATE HIGHWAY 1 SOUTH]- PART 1*



05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

Kinda silly point out this was my favourite pic but looks really cool


>


:lol:

Wish I could wonder around Auckland on those numerous festivals you show to us. Enjoy those last bits of Summer, document them and show them to us! :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

Great photos as always, SYDNEY...Thank you :cheers: I really like the Highway shots


----------



## aljuarez

My top SSC thread!


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Kinda silly point out this was my favourite pic but looks really cool :lol:
> 
> Wish I could wonder around Auckland on those numerous festivals you show to us. Enjoy those last bits of Summer, document them and show them to us! :cheers:


Well it is official, we have had our worst summer in decades and I think that is safe to assume that Autumn has arrived  Never mind, next summer will be a rippa. I also love that photograph - thanks mate for all of your great comments.




aarhusforever said:


> Great photos as always, SYDNEY...Thank you :cheers: I really like the Highway shots


You are most welcome and thanks for the comment :cheers:




aljuarez said:


> My top SSC thread!


Wow, thanks :colgate: :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[05 FEB 2012] : 22°C SUNDAY*

* [WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS | SUBURB - PATUMAHOE]- PART 2*



05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[05 FEB 2012] : 22°C SUNDAY*

* [WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS | SUBURB - PATUMAHOE]- PART 3*



05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Nature at it's best. I enjoyed the road trip :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Nature at it's best. I enjoyed the road trip :kiss:


:hug:


----------



## Guest

*[05 FEB 2012] : 22°C SUNDAY*

* [WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS | SUBURB - PATUMAHOE]- PART 4*



05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C WRIGHT'S WATER GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


* [SUBURB - PUKEKOHE + KARAKA]*



05 FEB 12 22°C PUKEKOHE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C PUKEKOHE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C PUKEKOHE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C PUKEKOHE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C KARAKA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C KARAKA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[05 FEB 2012] : 22°C SUNDAY*

* [STATE HIGHWAY 1 NORTH + SH16 + SH18]- PART 5*



05 FEB 12 22°C KARAKA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°CSH1 NORTH FROM KARAKA TO AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH16  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH16  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH16  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH16  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH18  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH18  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH18  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH18  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH18  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 FEB 12 22°C SH18  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[12 FEB 2012] : 22°C SUNDAY*

* [BIG GAY OUT | SUBURB - POINT CHEVALIER]- PART 2*



12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[12 FEB 2012] : 22°C SUNDAY*

* [BIG GAY OUT | SUBURB - POINT CHEVALIER]- PART 3*



12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[12 FEB 2012] : 22°C SUNDAY*

* [BIG GAY OUT | SUBURB - POINT CHEVALIER]- PART 4*



12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C BIG GAY OUT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


* [SUBURB - FREEMAN'S BAY]*



12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful shots around Auckland, once again


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Beautiful shots around Auckland, once again


As you know by now, your comments are always welcome mate - thanks


----------



## Guest

*[12 FEB 2012] : 22°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB - FREEMAN'S BAY]- PART 5*



12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 FEB 12 22°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[17 FEB 2012] : 22°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD]- PART 1*



17 FEB 12 22 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 12 22 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 12 22 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 12 22 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 12 22 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 12 22 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 12 22 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 12 22 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 12 22 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 12 22 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 12 22 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 12 22 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 12 22 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Should be really hot out there (with 22C), right? Great new shots btw


----------



## Milan Luka

Hahaha, this page should be marked NFSW.

Love the colour you find in everyday life that most of us arent even astute enough to notice. 

Oh btw, i'll pm you guys shortly, looks like it's shaping up I might be in town next week. You and Mr KF better not be booked already.


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Should be really hot out there (with 22C), right? Great new shots btw


Not so hot mate, it has been a rather shitty summer for us and Autumn has definitely arrived  Oh well, just a few more months and a better summer will be here - hopefully  




Milan Luka said:


> Hahaha, this page should be marked NFSW.
> 
> Love the colour you find in everyday life that most of us arent even astute enough to notice.
> 
> Oh btw, i'll pm you guys shortly, looks like it's shaping up I might be in town next week. You and Mr KF better not be booked already.


NFSW - not for straight whites  As long as you are here before Friday sweety - we are going to Lake Karapiro for a naughty, long weekend :colgate: ... it will be awesome to see you again so I am hoping that you are here during the week :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[17 FEB 2012] : 22°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD]- PART 2*



17 FEB 12 22 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 12 22 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 12 22 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 12 22 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 FEB 12 22 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[19 FEB 2012] : 25°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD]- PART 1*



19 FEB 12 25°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[19 FEB 2012] : 25°C SUNDAY*

* [PLAYING IN THE STREETS | CBD]- PART 2*



19 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## aarhusforever

Sooooooo many great photos :banana: I wish I was that good with a camera  Thank you so much for making me fall in love with your stunning city :cheers:


----------



## Guest

aarhusforever said:


> Sooooooo many great photos :banana: I wish I was that good with a camera  Thank you so much for making me fall in love with your stunning city :cheers:


Thanks :hug: and just for the record, I think that you are that good with your camera :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[19 FEB 2012] : 25°C SUNDAY*

* [PLAYING IN THE STREETS | CBD]- PART 3*



19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[19 FEB 2012] : 25°C SUNDAY*

* [PLAYING IN THE STREETS | CBD]- PART 4*



19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C PLAYING IN THE STREETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Is it me or the latest photos by you SYDNEY are really awesome, very nice? :cheers:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Is it me or the latest photos by you SYDNEY are really awesome, very nice? :cheers:


Aaaah thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[19 FEB 2012] : 25°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD]- PART 5*



19 FEB 12 25°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 FEB 12 25°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[24 FEB 2012] : 25°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY]- PART 1*



24 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[24 FEB 2012] : 25°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + PONSONBY]- PART 2*



24 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 FEB 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[16 MAR 2012] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [VOLVO OCEAN RACE 2012] - PART 4*



16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

I LOVE IT! always have, always will! so bright, colorful, clean! 

jealous of the sun!


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> I LOVE IT! always have, always will! so bright, colorful, clean!
> 
> jealous of the sun!


Thanks cupcake ... why don't you post in your Tel Aviv thread anymore ? I miss it


----------



## Guest

*[16 MAR 2012] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 5*



16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Uspallata

lovely place


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates as usually SYDNEY


----------



## Deanb

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks cupcake ... why don't you post in your Tel Aviv thread anymore ? I miss it


I moved to Holland. Only go back to Tel Aviv twice a year now


----------



## Andre_idol

Happy Easter to you too :cheers:

P.S. lovely updates


----------



## Guest

Uspallata said:


> lovely place


Thanks you, we enjoy it :cheers: Thanks for the comment 




christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice updates as usually SYDNEY


Thanks :hug:




Deanb said:


> I moved to Holland. Only go back to Tel Aviv twice a year now


I had no idea, are you studying in Holland or did you go to Holland for love  ... you must miss Tel Aviv soooo much ?




Andre_idol said:


> Happy Easter to you too :cheers:
> 
> P.S. lovely updates


Thanks :colgate: it has been awesome, I went to Waiheke Island and now I have plans to move there :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[16 MAR 2012] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 6*



16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000

great photo update...
it feels good to just looking at these in so bright and vibrant atmosphere.


----------



## madridhere

Deanb said:


> I moved to Holland. Only go back to Tel Aviv twice a year now


Dean, then you should take many pictures when you go to Tel Aviv and post them slowly while you´re in Amsterdam.:lol::lol:We miss your pictures.


Sydney, your pictures are great as usual. Sorry I didn´t answer you in the Madrid thread. I ´ve realized now I didn´t do it when I came into this thread. Keep them coming, they´re incredible. In fact my brother is for some months in Sydney and I recommended him going to Auckland after seeing your pictures. He´ll tell me soon his impression, but I´m sure it´ll be very good.


----------



## Guest

capricorn2000 said:


> great photo update...
> it feels good to just looking at these in so bright and vibrant atmosphere.


I aim to please  Thanks for the comment and enjoy Spring in fabulous Vancouver :cheers:




madridhere said:


> Sydney, your pictures are great as usual. Sorry I didn´t answer you in the Madrid thread. I ´ve realized now I didn´t do it when I came into this thread. Keep them coming, they´re incredible. In fact my brother is for some months in Sydney and I recommended him going to Auckland after seeing your pictures. He´ll tell me soon his impression, but I´m sure it´ll be very good.


No worries, I hope that your brother enjoys it .... Auckland isn't for everybody, some love it and some hate it  but just as long as he enjoys his stay here :cheers: If he needs any advice and/or a tour guide just let me know  Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Guest

*[23 MAR 2012] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 1*



23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[23 MAR 2012] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 2*



23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb

moved to Holland to study... its great, but I do miss my family, the weather, the food and of course my city!


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice updates as usually :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> moved to Holland to study... its great, but I do miss my family, the weather, the food and of course my city!


Good luck with the studies ... how long do you have to live in Holland ?




christos-greece said:


> Lovely, very nice updates as usually :cheers:


Cheers mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[23 MAR 2012] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 3*



23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[23 MAR 2012] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 4*



23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[24 MAR 2012] : 22°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWMARKET] - PART 1*



24 MAR 12 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

Have a nice weekend man with awesome photos of Auckland  

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ +1

All his photos are really very nice :cheers:


----------



## eastadl

I wanna go back:cheers:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Have a nice weekend man with awesome photos of Auckland
> 
> :cheers:


Thanks mate, I had a great weekend and went to Kawau Island - beautiful ! I hope that your weekend was very eventful :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> ^^ +1
> 
> All his photos are really very nice :cheers:


Thanks :hug:




eastadl said:


> I wanna go back:cheers:


You will definitely have a tour guide at your disposal


----------



## Guest

*[24 MAR 2012] : 22°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWMARKET] - PART 2*



24 MAR 12 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Open fashion in Auckland? BTW, very nice new shots as always


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Open fashion in Auckland? BTW, very nice new shots as always


Thanks CG  Yeah it is a street lined by local fashion labels and they decided to showcase their goods by closing the street off and treating us to a show


----------



## Guest

*[24 MAR 2012] : 22°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWMARKET] - PART 3*



24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[24 MAR 2012] : 22°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWMARKET] - PART 4*



24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 MAR 12 22°C OSBORNE STREET FASHION SHOW by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Awesome work :kiss:


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great stuff mate. Loving those fashion ladies  Look forward to more as always.


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Awesome work :kiss:


Thanks :kiss:




Bristol Mike said:


> Great stuff mate. Loving those fashion ladies  Look forward to more as always.


Cheers Mike, have a great weekend and I will find the time shortly to take a wander through your thread


----------



## Guest

*[25 MAR 2012] : 22°C SUNDAY*

* [ROAD-TRIP SH1 NORTH] - PART 1*



25 MAR 12 22°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[25 MAR 2012] : 22°C SUNDAY*

* [ROAD-TRIP SH1 NORTH] - PART 2*



25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[25 MAR 2012] : 22°C SUNDAY*

* [ROAD-TRIP | SUBURB - SANDPSIT | BRICK BAY VINEYARD + SCULPTURE PARK] - PART 3*



25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 NORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Marky Mark

*The Green Green Fields of Home ....just Beautiful !*

:banana::cheers:


----------



## Guest

Marky Mark said:


> :banana::cheers:


I couldn't agree more Marky :cheers: :hug:


----------



## Guest

EDIT


----------



## Guest

*[25 MAR 2012] : 22°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB - SANDPSIT | BRICK BAY VINEYARD + SCULPTURE PARK] - PART 4*



25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C BRICK BAY SCULPTURE PARK & VINEYARD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful and very nice photos from the country side of Auckland


----------



## Guest

*[25 MAR 2012] : 22°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB - ALGIES BAY] - PART 11*



25 MAR 12 22°C WHISPER COVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C WHISPER COVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C WHISPER COVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C WHISPER COVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ALGIES BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ALGIES BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ALGIES BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ALGIES BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ALGIES BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ALGIES BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ALGIES BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ALGIES BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[25 MAR 2012] : 22°C SUNDAY*

* [SCANDRETT REGIONAL PARK] - PART 12*

*NOTES:*
*
Located at the south eastern edge of Kawau Bay, Scandrett Regional Park encompasses Mullet Point and includes regenerating coastal forest, rocky headlands, an attractive beach and a historic farm precinct.
*
It is one of the most recently opened of Auckland's 26 regional parks and remains under development. From the cliff tops at the end of Mullet Point there are outstanding views in all directions including views of Kawau Island (Te kawau-tu-maro), the numerous smaller islands in Kawau Bay and the Hauraki Gulf.
*
The park provides an ideal setting for walking, swimming, kayaking, mountain biking, fishing and picnicking.
*
Scandrett Regional Park takes its name from the Scandrett family, who farmed the land for more than 130 years.
*
I was lucky enough to get the sun at just the right angle where it illuminated the grass - a sight that you get to see quite often when the sun is low. It is a blinding green, just stunning. 


25 MAR 12 22°C SCANDRETT REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C SCANDRETT REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C SCANDRETT REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C SCANDRETT REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C SCANDRETT REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C SCANDRETT REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C SCANDRETT REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C SCANDRETT REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C SCANDRETT REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C SCANDRETT REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C SCANDRETT REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C MARTIN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## CocoMay

i love the nature. 
amazing and very beautiful !


----------



## Guest

CocoMay said:


> i love the nature.
> amazing and very beautiful !


Thanks CocoMay :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[25 MAR 2012] : 22°C SUNDAY*

* [ROAD-TRIP BACK TO DOWNTOWN AUCKLAND] - PART 13*



25 MAR 12 22°C ALGIES BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ALGIES BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ALGIES BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ALGIES BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ALGIES BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ALGIES BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ALGIES BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ALGIES BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C WARKWORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C WARKWORTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 MAR 12 22°C ROADTRIP SH1 SOUTH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 APR 2012] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 1*



06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka

So much to catch up on and see what you've been up too. Its been a while since Ive had time to devote to SSC.

Oh and am open request to all Argentinians! Come over and live here- there's plenty of room for you! 



SYDNEY said:


> [B
> 
> 16 MAR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Same applies if you're from Chile, Peru, Uruguay, Venezuela etc etc etc


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> So much to catch up on and see what you've been up too. Its been a while since Ive had time to devote to SSC.
> 
> Oh and am open request to all Argentinians! Come over and live here- there's plenty of room for you! Same applies if you're from Chile, Peru, Uruguay, Venezuela etc etc etc


I hope that being busy means that you have been devoting more time to pleasure  I too extend that invitation, the more the merrier :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[06 APR 2012] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 2*



06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 APR 2012] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 3*



06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


*[07 APR 2012] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 1*




07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Some fantastic images - so much variety and interest. :cheers:

I understand it now when people who have visited New Zealand compare it to Wales - very similar ( except for the weather!).


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Some fantastic images - so much variety and interest. :cheers:
> 
> I understand it now when people who have visited New Zealand compare it to Wales - very similar ( except for the weather!).


Thanks Jane :cheers: ..... is that a good or bad thing (being compared to Wales)  As a friend of mine so put it - NZ is like the best of The UK, Sweden, Switzerland, Hawaii and Canada all rolled into one  

Thanks for your comment and have a great weekend.


----------



## Guest

*[07 APR 2012] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 2*



07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[07 APR 2012] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 3*



07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Wales is very green, with lots of sheep, rugged coastline and mountainous areas - but it rains a lot ( certainly in North Wales). 

Great photos.


----------



## Avalanix

Amazing... This just looks like paradise on earth!
I'd almost say your photos are getting better and better.


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Wales is very green, with lots of sheep, rugged coastline and mountainous areas - but it rains a lot ( certainly in North Wales).
> 
> Great photos.


Thanks, so much of North Island reminds me of the little that I have seen of the UK, I can't wait to return to The UK again so that I can experience more than what I have - your pics have certainly inspired me to head North again 




Avalanix said:


> Amazing... This just looks like paradise on earth!
> I'd almost say your photos are getting better and better.


Thanks, I have lots of room left for improvement - if only I wasn't so meticulous I am sure that I could be far more "creative"  Thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

EDIT


----------



## Guest

*[07 APR 2012] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 4*



07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[07 APR 2012] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 5*



07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


* [SUBURB - NEWMARKET] - PART 5*



07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## aljuarez

As much as I love the greenery and water views of the suburbs, I love the vibe and busyness of the core!!


----------



## Guest

aljuarez said:


> As much as I love the greenery and water views of the suburbs, I love the vibe and busyness of the core!!


Cheers mate, thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[08 APR 2012] : 21°C SUNDAY*

* [CRACK OF DAWN FERRY FROM AUCKLAND TO WAIHEKE ISLAND] - PART 1*



08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[08 APR 2012] : 21°C SUNDAY*

* [CRACK OF DAWN FERRY FROM AUCKLAND TO WAIHEKE ISLAND] - PART 2*



08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice new shots from Auckland as well :cheers:


----------



## Avalanix

like always


----------



## madridhere

It´s always a pleasure to see your pictures!!!!

My brother had a great time there and enjoyed a lot the city when he was there two weeks ago.

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice new shots from Auckland as well :cheers:





Avalanix said:


> like always


Thanks :hug:




madridhere said:


> It´s always a pleasure to see your pictures!!!!
> 
> My brother had a great time there and enjoyed a lot the city when he was there two weeks ago.
> 
> Thanks again.


You are most welcome, I am very pleased to read that he had a great time. Thanks for the kind words :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[08 APR 2012] : 21°C SUNDAY*

* [CRACK OF DAWN FERRY FROM AUCKLAND TO WAIHEKE ISLAND] - PART 3*



08 APR 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[08 APR 2012] : 21°C SUNDAY*

* [WAIHEKE ISLAND] - PART 4*

*NOTES:*
*
Waiheke Island is an island suburb of Auckland, located about 17.7 km (11.0 mi) from Auckland (35 minute ferry ride).
*
The island is the second-largest in the Hauraki Gulf after Great Barrier Island. It is the most populated, with nearly 8,000 permanent residents plus another estimated 3,400 who have second or holiday homes on the island.
*
It is New Zealand's most densely populated island, with 83.58 people/km², and the third most populated after the North and South Island. It is the most accessible offshore island in the Gulf, due to regular passenger and car ferry services and some air links.
*
Waiheke Island has become known as New Zealand's "island of wine," home to a dedicated group of winegrowers who have successfully matched the maritime climate and ancient soil structures to the selection of classical grape varieties to produce red and white wines with distinctive varietal character. There is no less than 30 vineyards on the island.
*
Waiheke Island has many scenic beaches all around the island. They include:

Oneroa Beach - The main beach, located along the northern side of the town of Oneroa.

Little Oneroa Beach - A small secluded beach at the east end of Oneroa Beach, separated by a protruding cliff wall.

Palm Beach - Similar in shape to Oneroa Beach (complete with protruding cliff wall on the east end that separates a small private beach in Boatshed Bay), it gets its name from the mature phoenix palms at the east end. 

Little Palm Beach - A small clothes-optional beach at the west end of Palm Beach.

Blackpool Beach - The south-facing counterpart of Oneroa Beach, lining Blackpool and popular for kayaking and windsurfing.

Surfdale Beach - A zoned-in beach on the southern side of Surfdale, separated from Blackpool Beach by a small protruding peninsula, which has a scenic unsealed route called The Esplanade linking the beaches. Popular for kitesurfing.

Onetangi Beach - A 1.87 km long, north-facing beach lining Onetangi. For many years it has been the site of the Onetangi Beach Races. Its western (and often inaccessible end at high tide) is clothes-optional. It has sandcastle building contests annually; participants have a few hours to build their creations in soft sand which is free of shells and suitable for digging.

Cactus Bay - Considered by many Waihekeans as the island's most perfect beach and, with nearby Garden Cove, a romantic place for picnicking. The beach is accessible only by boat or kayak, as its land access was blocked off by a private landowner.

*
The island is becoming an enclave for the rich and famous with many contemporary mansions under construction. It is rumoured that Bill Gates has bought land here.


08 APR 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka

Swoon!



SYDNEY said:


> *[
> 
> 
> 
> 08 APR 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ]*


----------



## Avalanix

Unbelievable. Either your'e the best photographer in this forum or Auckland is the most beautiful city i've ever seen.
Or both.


----------



## christos-greece

As always very nice updates from Auckland, SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> Swoon!


Just imagine :colgate: ... why wasn't it me who won the $26 million :bash:




Avalanix said:


> Unbelievable. Either your'e the best photographer in this forum or Auckland is the most beautiful city i've ever seen.
> Or both.


YOu are too kind, I think it is the fact that Auckland is so photogenic  Thanks mate and have a great weekend :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> As always very nice updates from Auckland, SYDNEY


Thanks CG - all the best to you :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[08 APR 2012] : 21°C SUNDAY*

* [WAIHEKE ISLAND] - PART 5*

*ABOUT WAIHEKE*


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[08 APR 2012] : 21°C SUNDAY*

* [WAIHEKE ISLAND] - PART 6*

*ABOUT WAIHEKE*


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[08 APR 2012] : 21°C SUNDAY*

* [WAIHEKE ISLAND] - PART 7*

*ABOUT WAIHEKE*


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[08 APR 2012] : 21°C SUNDAY*

* [WAIHEKE ISLAND] - PART 8*

*ABOUT WAIHEKE*


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 APR 12 21°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

The last few pages are the perfect balance between nature and urban feeling...amazing as always mate 

Waiheke Island seems perfect for a Summer house...if you happen to be a bit wealthy  And it´s looking to those photos that I kinda wish I was...oh well :|

Keep the good stuff coming :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed in those last pages there are the best, very nice photos from Auckland :cheers:


----------



## Guest

aljuarez said:


> Such vibrant communities! Very cosy too! :cheers:


Thanks for the comment :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[21 APR 2012] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | DEVONPORT + CBD] - PART 5*



21 APR 12 20°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 APR 12 20°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 APR 12 20°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 APR 12 20°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[22 APR 2012] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | CLEVEDON] - PART 1*

*NOTES:*
*
The suburb and surrounding rural area has a population of 2,508 (2006 census).
*
Clevedon is located on the Wairoa River five kilometres from its estuary and outflow into the Tamaki Strait, an arm of the Hauraki Gulf. It is 14 kilometres from the centre of the suburb of Manukau, which lies to the northwest. 
*
To the south of Clevedon rise the rugged hills of the Hunua Ranges. Several popular beaches are located on the coast close to Clevedon, including Duder's Beach and Kawakawa Bay. Between these two beaches lies the Duder Regional Park.
*
Clevedon was named for Clevedon, England, in 1866.
*
The suburb is fast becoming famous for it's farmer's market, quaint shops and it's rural setting. 



22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON MARKETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON MARKETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON MARKETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON MARKETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[22 APR 2012] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | CLEVEDON] - PART 2*

*ABOUT CLEVEDON:*



22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON MARKETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON MARKETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON MARKETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON MARKETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON MARKETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON MARKETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON MARKETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON MARKETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON MARKETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON MARKETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON MARKETS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

More loveliness from Auckland.

The practice of knitting on to public facilities and art-works really is a worldwide phenomenon at the moment. A 'Guerilla Knitwear Artist' from NY - recently came to Liverpool in a 'knitted taxi' to knit garments onto the Anthony Gormley 'iron men', on Crosby Beach in the city.


----------



## Milan Luka

Haha. Love the photos of Devonport- I got to have a good walk around and ate a fantastic breakfast at a (Manuka???) cafe there.

I have to say the wool freaked me out though. I find it real icky. I might be a bit OCD about it though. haha.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again beautiful and very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> More loveliness from Auckland.
> 
> The practice of knitting on to public facilities and art-works really is a worldwide phenomenon at the moment. A 'Guerilla Knitwear Artist' from NY - recently came to Liverpool in a 'knitted taxi' to knit garments onto the Anthony Gormley 'iron men', on Crosby Beach in the city.


Thanks :hug: Yeah, I have a huge collection of knitty-graffiti pics that I have taken over the last 3 years in Auckland. There have been some really adventurous and quirky productions. Needless to say that I love it :cheers:

I saw the pic of the iron men and they look great !




Milan Luka said:


> Haha. Love the photos of Devonport- I got to have a good walk around and ate a fantastic breakfast at a (Manuka???) cafe there.
> 
> I have to say the wool freaked me out though. I find it real icky. I might be a bit OCD about it though. haha.


Manuka makes the best chicken and leek pot-pie in the city ... yum yum  I adore the knitty-graffiti :colgate: ... it adds colour to an otherwise boring material but each to their own  




christos-greece said:


> Once again beautiful and very nice photos :cheers:


Thanks CG, that is very kind of you :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[22 APR 2012] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | CLEVEDON] - PART 3*

*ABOUT CLEVEDON:*



22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[22 APR 2012] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | CLEVEDON] - PART 4*

*ABOUT CLEVEDON:*



22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[22 APR 2012] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | CLEVEDON + OMANA REGIONAL PARK] - PART 5*

*ABOUT CLEVEDON:*



22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C CLEVEDON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Brazuca Surfer

Stunning pics as usual!


----------



## Guest

Brazuca Surfer said:


> Stunning pics as usual!


Cheers mate :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[22 APR 2012] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [OMANA REGIONAL PARK] - PART 6*



22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[22 APR 2012] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [OMANA REGIONAL PARK] - PART 7*



22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[22 APR 2012] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [OMANA REGIONAL PARK + SUBURB | MARAETAI] - PART 8*



22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C OMANA REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C MARAETAI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C MARAETAI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C MARAETAI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C MARAETAI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C MARAETAI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[22 APR 2012] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [OMANA REGIONAL PARK + SUBURB | MARAETAI] - PART 9*



22 APR 12 20°C MARAETAI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C MARAETAI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C MARAETAI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C MARAETAI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C MARAETAI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C MARAETAI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C MARAETAI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C MARAETAI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C MARAETAI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C MARAETAI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C MARAETAI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C MARAETAI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C MARAETAI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C MARAETAI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 APR 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[04 MAY 2012] : 18°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD]*



04 MAY 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAY 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAY 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAY 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAY 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAY 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAY 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAY 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAY 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAY 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAY 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAY 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 MAY 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## madonnagirl

beautiful pictures...


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed beautiful, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol

Lovely suburbs


----------



## Guest

madonnagirl said:


> beautiful pictures...


Thanks :colgate:




christos-greece said:


> Indeed beautiful, very nice new photos :cheers:


Cheers mate :hug:




Andre_idol said:


> Lovely suburbs


There are some horrible ones but I only tend to be seen in nice places


----------



## Guest

*[06 MAY 2012] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD]*



06 MAY 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 MAY 2012] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [ISLAND HOPPING | WAIHEKE ISLAND] - PART 2*



06 MAY 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 MAY 2012] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [ISLAND HOPPING | WAIHEKE + PONUI + ROTOROA ISLANDS] - PART 3*



06 MAY 12 19°C PONUI ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C PONUI ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C PONUI ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C PONUI ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*NOTES | ROTOROA ISLAND:*
*
Rotoroa Island is an island to the east of Waiheke Island in Auckland's Hauraki Gulf. It covers 82 hectares (200 acres). 
*
The Salvation Army purchased it for £400 in 1908 from the Ruthe family to expand their alcohol and drug rehabilitation facility at nearby Pakatoa Island. Men were treated at Home Bay on Rotoroa, while women were treated as Pakatoa. This treatment facility was closed in 2005.
*
The island was leased from the Salvation Army in February 2008 by Neal and Annette Plowman, who formed a trust to create a conservation park on the island. They have begun a revegetation project which will eventually include 400,000 native plants. The chapel, schoolhouse and jail have been restored and an award winning visitor centre has also been built. 
*
They gifted the island to Auckland in February 2010 and it was opened to the public on 26 February 2011.



06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 MAY 2012] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [ROTOROA ISLAND] - PART 4*

*ABOUT | ROTOROA ISLAND:*


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 MAY 2012] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [ROTOROA ISLAND] - PART 5*

*ABOUT | ROTOROA ISLAND:*


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 MAY 2012] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [ROTOROA ISLAND] - PART 6*

*ABOUT | ROTOROA ISLAND:*


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## drowningman666

these places look too idyllic to be real  are there any poor/ neglected areas in Aucklad & surroundings ?


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, thanks for your lovely, very nice shots


----------



## Guest

drowningman666 said:


> these places look too idyllic to be real  are there any poor/ neglected areas in Aucklad & surroundings ?


The levels of maintenance are extremely high in Auckland, it is one of the things that I was most impressed with when I first moved here. You get the odd neglected building but the surrounding area is always clean etc. Some areas have graffiti patrols i.e. as soon as it appears it is removed. Beautification projects and business improvement districts are also growing in popularity.

Downtown Auckland and the surrounding inner-city districts are squeaky clean with no "dodgy" areas but as you travel further out into the sprawling suburbs there are poorer areas such Massey, Mangere and Otara. Still even that is relatively good, nothing like you will see in the worst parts of American cities or the poor areas of Africa and/or South America - we don't have any shanty towns. The afore-mentioned areas are mostly unpainted buildings/houses, untidy gardens and dodgy people  I hope that helps and thanks for the reply. 




christos-greece said:


> Once again, thanks for your lovely, very nice shots


You are most welcome and thank you for all your comments :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[06 MAY 2012] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [ROTOROA ISLAND] - PART 7*

*ABOUT | ROTOROA ISLAND:*


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 MAY 2012] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [ROTOROA ISLAND] - PART 8*

*ABOUT | ROTOROA ISLAND:*


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDNEY said:


> The levels of maintenance are extremely high in Auckland, it is one of the things that I was most impressed with when I first moved here.


+1 :cheers:


----------



## Linguine

great new photos from Auckland...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Guest

Linguine said:


> great new photos from Auckland...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


You are most welcome, thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[06 MAY 2012] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [ROTOROA ISLAND] - PART 9*

*ABOUT | ROTOROA ISLAND:*


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 MAY 2012] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [ROTOROA ISLAND] - PART 10*

*ABOUT | ROTOROA ISLAND:*


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAY 12 19°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## ARTIFORT

:applause:


----------



## Guest

ARTIFORT said:


> :applause:


Thanks :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*[13 MAY 2012] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + PONSONBY] - PART 1*


13 MAY 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[13 MAY 2012] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | MOUNT EDEN] - PART 11*


13 MAY 12 20°C MOUNT EDEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C MOUNT EDEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C MOUNT EDEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C MOUNT EDEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C MOUNT EDEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C MOUNT EDEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C MOUNT EDEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C MOUNT EDEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C MOUNT EDEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C MOUNT EDEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C MOUNT EDEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C MOUNT EDEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[13 MAY 2012] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | MOUNT EDEN] - PART 12*


13 MAY 12 20°C MOUNT EDEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C MOUNT EDEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C MOUNT EDEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C MOUNT EDEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C MOUNT EDEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C AUCKLAND GRAMMAR SCHOOL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C AUCKLAND GRAMMAR SCHOOL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C AUCKLAND GRAMMAR SCHOOL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C AUCKLAND GRAMMAR SCHOOL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C AUCKLAND GRAMMAR SCHOOL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C AUCKLAND GRAMMAR SCHOOL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C AUCKLAND GRAMMAR SCHOOL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## madridhere

It must be wonderful to walk by any of the places of the pictures, so nice and clean.


----------



## Guest

*[13 MAY 2012] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | MOUNT EDEN + GREY LYNN + FREEMAN'S BAY] - PART 13*


13 MAY 12 20°C AUCKLAND GRAMMAR SCHOOL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C AUCKLAND GRAMMAR SCHOOL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C SH1 GRAFTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C AUCKLAND GRAMMAR SCHOOL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C SH1 GRAFTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[13 MAY 2012] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | GREY LYNN STREET ART] - PART 14*


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN STREET ART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN STREET ART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN STREET ART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN STREET ART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN STREET ART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN STREET ART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN STREET ART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN STREET ART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN STREET ART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN STREET ART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[13 MAY 2012] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | GREY LYNN STREET ART] - PART 15*


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN STREET ART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN STREET ART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN STREET ART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN STREET ART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN STREET ART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN STREET ART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN STREET ART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN STREET ART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN STREET ART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[13 MAY 2012] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY] - PART 16*


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[13 MAY 2012] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY] - PART 17*


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C VICTORIA PARK SKATEPARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 MAY 12 20°C BEAUMONT QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## ARTIFORT

Very charming suburbia. Thanks for the incredible tour mon ami.


----------



## Guest

ARTIFORT said:


> Very charming suburbia. Thanks for the incredible tour mon ami.


Thanks :colgate: I love the inner-city suburbs :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[20 MAY 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | HOWICK] - PART 1*

*NOTES: HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE*
*
Life in Auckland during the 1840 to 1880 period. A 7 acre site with gardens and buildings in a Fencible settlement during the 1840 to 1880 period. There are over thirty original colonial buildings collected on site, including schools, a church, forge and general store. Chat to the costumed staff in this living museum, or take a break to savour the home-style food and real coffee in the cafe. Enjoy a peaceful day in beautiful surroundings, coming face to face with the past.


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[20 MAY 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | HOWICK] - PART 2*

*ABOUT: HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE*


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[20 MAY 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | HOWICK] - PART 3*

*ABOUT: HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE*


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Taller Better

Wonderful new pictures!! Some of those houses in Howick Historical village look like they could have been right here in Ontario!


----------



## Guest

Taller said:


> Wonderful new pictures!! Some of those houses in Howick Historical village look like they could have been right here in Ontario!


Thanks TB :hug: I have a friend from Vancouver who is living here in AKL and she says that there are many things here in NZ that remind her of certain areas of Canada - that can only be a good thing


----------



## Guest

*[20 MAY 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | HOWICK] - PART 4*

*ABOUT: HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE*


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[20 MAY 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | HOWICK] - PART 5*

*ABOUT: HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE*


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[20 MAY 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | HOWICK] - PART 6*

*ABOUT: HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE*


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 MAY 12 16°C HOWICK HISTORICAL VILLAGE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

Oh man, this 38ºC heat over here is not letting me take a look at this thread..... 

Great stuff as usual...loving the Historical Village!!

Have a great weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Oh man, this 38ºC heat over here is not letting me take a look at this thread.....
> 
> Great stuff as usual...loving the Historical Village!!
> 
> Have a great weekend :cheers:


Fannytastic !! send us some of that heat :colgate: Thanks, have fun and stay safe mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[07 JUL 2012] : 14°C SATURDAY*

* [EAST COAST SUBURBS] PART 1*



07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[07 JUL 2012] : 14°C SATURDAY*

* [EAST COAST SUBURBS] PART 2*



07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C BEAN ROCK LIGHTHOUSE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C SKYLINE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C SKYLINE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Sydney, are you from Sydney? If so, what took you to NZ?


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Sydney, are you from Sydney? If so, what took you to NZ?


No, my real name is Sydney  I am originally from Cape Town in South Africa. I immigrated to NZ 7 years ago and became a NZ Citizen in March 2011 :cheers: My partner and I met in Johannesburg 12 years ago and we both chose NZ due to it's good reputation in the wider global community ... low crime rate, one of the least corrupt Countries in the World, one of the most peaceful nations, a very high standard of living, a stable economy, not too polluted, not over-crowded, comfortable weather, similar traditions as in South Africa, very little racial issues, Auckland is one of the most diverse and multi-cultural cities in the World (40% born overseas), the Lord of the Rings , fantastic and diverse scenery, far removed from the global conflict hot-spots, NZ is also not a Nationalistic society - Nationalism and ra-ra patriotism turns me off , gay rights, women's rights (NZ was the first country in the World to allow women to vote), friendly and kind-hearted people ... the list goes on  

Have you ever been to this part of the World ? I am sure that it is hell expensive from your side, the strength of the NZ $ doesn't help either


----------



## Urbandeco

Great photos Sydney. Auckland looks a little bit like Seattle in these pics. I've been to NZ but only to the South Island in the freezing winter. I just came back from Cape Town. I understand the whole reasoning why South Africans leave their country as you did. However, Cape Town is so beautful it had to have been hard to leave. The whole Cape Peninsula was quite nice and reminds me of California coast.


----------



## Urbandeco

In addition, I found South Africans (all colors) to be friendly people.


----------



## Guest

Urbandeco said:


> Great photos Sydney. Auckland looks a little bit like Seattle in these pics. I've been to NZ but only to the South Island in the freezing winter. I just came back from Cape Town. I understand the whole reasoning why South Africans leave their country as you did. However, Cape Town is so beautful it had to have been hard to leave. The whole Cape Peninsula was quite nice and reminds me of California coast.


Yes it was difficult leaving friends and family behind (although some have moved to NZ). I still have a soft spot for CPT and had an amazing time there but our life has improved dramatically since we moved to the shakey isles  We don't have any regrets and love it here :cheers:


----------



## Almenac-SS

Looks sparkling clean - I'd love to visit one day.


----------



## openlyJane

SYDNEY said:


> No, my real name is Sydney  I am originally from Cape Town in South Africa. I immigrated to NZ 7 years ago and became a NZ Citizen in March 2011 :cheers: My partner and I met in Johannesburg 12 years ago and we both chose NZ due to it's good reputation in the wider global community ... low crime rate, one of the least corrupt Countries in the World, one of the most peaceful nations, a very high standard of living, a stable economy, not too polluted, not over-crowded, comfortable weather, similar traditions as in South Africa, very little racial issues, Auckland is one of the most diverse and multi-cultural cities in the World (40% born overseas), the Lord of the Rings , fantastic and diverse scenery, far removed from the global conflict hot-spots, NZ is also not a Nationalistic society - Nationalism and ra-ra patriotism turns me off , gay rights, women's rights (NZ was the first country in the World to allow women to vote), friendly and kind-hearted people ... the list goes on
> 
> Have you ever been to this part of the World ? I am sure that it is hell expensive from your side, the strength of the NZ $ doesn't help either



No , I have not been to either NZ or Australia, although I have been to South Africa, and my husband was born there - Port Elizabeth. Like you say, costs of long- haul flights are prohibitive, especially for families; and besides I have an existing list of destinations I want to go to or to return to; Sicily being amongst my favourite destinations; Istanbul; Boston; Seattle; Chicago; India; the Languedoc area of France....


My daughter is traveling to Australia in January on a one year work visa, with a hope of extending it to two years, and she hopes to visit NZ - it certainly looks wonderful for all the reasons you mention, and I enjoy looking at the stunning images that you capture. :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Almenac-SS said:


> Looks sparkling clean - I'd love to visit one day.


We have our dodgy areas but for most of the part it is well maintained. Thanks for your comment and I hope that you get to visit us soon enough. Have a fantastic weekend :cheers:




openlyJane said:


> No , I have not been to either NZ or Australia, although I have been to South Africa, and my husband was born there - Port Elizabeth. Like you say, costs of long- haul flights are prohibitive, especially for families; and besides I have an existing list of destinations I want to go to or to return to; Sicily being amongst my favourite destinations; Istanbul; Boston; Seattle; Chicago; India; the Languedoc area of France....
> 
> 
> My daughter is traveling to Australia in January on a one year work visa, with a hope of extending it to two years, and she hopes to visit NZ - it certainly looks wonderful for all the reasons you mention, and I enjoy looking at the stunning images that you capture. :cheers:


Oh my, seems we have more in common than just our love for photography :hug: Your daughter is going to have a magical time and I hope that she makes it to NZ - if she's in Auckland, I will gladly show her around :colgate:

This recently launched video sums up exactly why we chose NZ .... enjoy and have an amazing weekend ...


----------



## Andre_idol

Yeah...I should buy a ticket to Auckland too 

Keep the prettiness coming mate...and have a nice weekend! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Yeah...I should buy a ticket to Auckland too
> 
> Keep the prettiness coming mate...and have a nice weekend! :cheers:


Good idea, take heart in the fact that you have a tour guide right here  Thanks mate, the weekend was GR8 :colgate:, I hope that you had a good one ?


----------



## Guest

*[07 JUL 2012] : 14°C SATURDAY*

* [EAST COAST SUBURBS] PART 3*



07 JUL 12 14°C HAURAKI GULF FERRY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C SKYLINE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C EAST COAST SUBURBS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[07 JUL 2012] : 14°C SATURDAY*

* [HAURAKI GULF ISLANDS] PART 4*



07 JUL 12 14°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C PONUI ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 JUL 12 14°C ROTOROA ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## xolo68

I wish to life in this country, the quality of live is good, and beside that the mentality of people looks on high level,


----------



## Avalanix

Your photos look magnificent.


----------



## Guest

xolo68 said:


> I wish to life in this country, the quality of live is good, and beside that the mentality of people looks on high level,


Everybody is welcome in Aotearoa :hug: I hope that your wishes are fulfilled.




Avalanix said:


> Your photos look magnificent.


Thank you :cheers:


----------



## Guest

EDIT


----------



## Guest

*[08 JUL 2012] : 14°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | MISSION BAY + KOHIMARAMA] PART 1*



08 JUL 12 14°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JUL 12 14°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JUL 12 14°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JUL 12 14°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JUL 12 14°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JUL 12 14°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JUL 12 14°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JUL 12 14°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JUL 12 14°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JUL 12 14°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JUL 12 14°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JUL 12 14°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[08 JUL 2012] : 14°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | MISSION BAY + KOHIMARAMA] PART 2*



08 JUL 12 14°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JUL 12 14°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JUL 12 14°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JUL 12 14°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JUL 12 14°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JUL 12 14°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JUL 12 14°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JUL 12 14°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JUL 12 14°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JUL 12 14°C KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JUL 12 14°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 JUL 12 14°C MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[04 AUG 2012] : 17°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 6*



04 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[05 AUG 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[05 AUG 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Benonie

Cool! I love your compositions and your eye for details. Keep them coming Sydney!


----------



## alexander2000

interesting shots of varied subjects. thanks.


----------



## Student4life

Excellent pics !:cheers:


----------



## Guest

Benonie said:


> Cool! I love your compositions and your eye for details. Keep them coming Sydney!


Thanks you, that is very kind of you :hug:




alexander2000 said:


> interesting shots of varied subjects. thanks.


You are most welcome - thanks for leaving a comment :cheers:




Student4life said:


> Excellent pics !:cheers:


Thanks :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*[05 AUG 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD + SUBURB | NEWMARKET] PART 3*



05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[05 AUG 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWMARKET] PART 4*



05 AUG 12 16°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 AUG 12 16°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[24 AUG 2012] : 17°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



24 AUG 12 17°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[24 AUG 2012] : 17°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

Is it just me or people in NZ dress really well? And usually my eyes go straight (ah! wordplay!...at least it amused me lol) to the opposite sex but NZ men are quite good looking...tell them to leave a kiwi girl for me 

As for the pictures...as always...wonderful!

Enjoy your first week of Spring. We had Summer until the very last day of it...then...pouring rain, wind, thunder. I´ve missed it though 
Cheers!


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Is it just me or people in NZ dress really well? And usually my eyes go straight (ah! wordplay!...at least it amused me lol) to the opposite sex but NZ men are quite good looking...tell them to leave a kiwi girl for me
> 
> As for the pictures...as always...wonderful!
> 
> Enjoy your first week of Spring. We had Summer until the very last day of it...then...pouring rain, wind, thunder. I´ve missed it though
> Cheers!


They generally dress well in the city and inner-city suburbs but once you go out into the suburbs it is all downhill from there  Summer is usually just shorts and t-shirts - Kiwi as :colgate: 

The blokes aren't bad looking - a very rugged bunch , I would say that the men are better looking then the women though  ... we are still waiting for those high temperatures that seem to be evading us right now  Summer better come along sooner rather than later.

Thanks mate and enjoy your Autumn - may it be mild :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[24 AUG 2012] : 17°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 3*



24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[24 AUG 2012] : 17°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 4*



24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[24 AUG 2012] : 17°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 5*



24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C ASB UNDER CONSTRUCTION by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C ASB UNDER CONSTRUCTION by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[25 AUG 2012] : 16°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | TAKAPUNA + CBD] PART 1*



25 AUG 12 16°C TAKAPUNA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C TAKAPUNA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C TAKAPUNA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C TAKAPUNA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C TAKAPUNA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C TAKAPUNA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C TAKAPUNA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## DWest

your photos are neat and artistic.


----------



## Guest

DWest said:


> your photos are neat and artistic.


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[25 AUG 2012] : 16°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



25 AUG 12 16°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C PRINCE'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C PRINCE'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[25 AUG 2012] : 16°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 3*



25 AUG 12 16°C PRINCE'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C PRINCE'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C PRINCE'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C PRINCE'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C PRINCE'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C PRINCE'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Great pictures, again.

Tell me - are you like me: "not currently in paid employment?"


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Great pictures, again.
> 
> Tell me - are you like me: "not currently in paid employment?"


Thanks :hug: I am self-employed and work smarter, not harder  Currently I am quite busy with design work but I find that having a walk or browsing through SSC clears my mind and I can be creative again  What do you do for a living ?


----------



## openlyJane

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks :hug: I am self-employed and work smarter, not harder  Currently I am quite busy with design work but I find that having a walk or browsing through SSC clears my mind and I can be creative again  What do you do for a living ?


I used to be a Secondary School teacher; and have owned a retail ( home furnishing/giftware) business - but currently " not in paid employment". 

"Am open to new inspiration and direction" - may be one way of putting it!


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> I used to be a Secondary School teacher; and have owned a retail ( home furnishing/giftware) business - but currently " not in paid employment".
> 
> "Am open to new inspiration and direction" - may be one way of putting it!


Good on ya for wanting to try something different ..... I went and studied again when I was 36 years old and I have never looked back. I went from the Travel Industry to the Design Industry - as well as changed Countries - the best thing that I ever did ..... follow your dreams sweety :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[25 AUG 2012] : 16°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 4*



25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C QUEEN'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C QUEEN'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C QUEEN'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C QUEEN'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C QUEEN'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C QUEEN'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[25 AUG 2012] : 16°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 5*



25 AUG 12 16°C QUEEN'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C QUEEN'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C QUEEN'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C QUEEN'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

GO THE AB's !!!!!!!


----------



## Student4life

This one made my jaw drop !
Brilliant pics yet again :cheers:


SYDNEY said:


> 24 AUG 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr
> ​


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> GO THE AB's !!!!!!!


And they won !!! :cheers:




Student4life said:


> This one made my jaw drop !
> Brilliant pics yet again :cheers:


Aaaaaah thanks :hug: Have a great weekend.


----------



## Guest

*[25 AUG 2012] : 16°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 6*



25 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[25 AUG 2012] : 16°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 7*



25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[25 AUG 2012] : 16°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD + K'RD] PART 8*



25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[25 AUG 2012] : 16°C SATURDAY*

* [K'RD] PART 9*



25 AUG 12 16°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C K ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice updates from Auckland


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Lovely, very nice updates from Auckland


You are very kind, thanks mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[25 AUG 2012] : 16°C SATURDAY*

* [K'RD] PART 10*



25 AUG 12 16°C K ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C K ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C K ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C K ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[25 AUG 2012] : 16°C SATURDAY*

* [GREY LYNN + KINGSLAND] PART 11*



25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C BLEDISLOE CUP by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C KINGSLAND SH16 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C KINGSLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

EDIT


----------



## Guest

*[25 AUG 2012] : 16°C SATURDAY*

* [KINGSLAND] PART 12*



25 AUG 12 16°C KINGSLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C KINGSLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C KINGSLAND EDEN PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C KINGSLAND EDEN PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C KINGSLAND EDEN PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C KINGSLAND EDEN PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 AUG 12 16°C KINGSLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[31 AUG 2012] : 18°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURBS | ST MARY'S BAY + PONSONBY + FREEMAN'S BAY] PART 1*



31 AUG 12 18°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C ST MARY'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[31 AUG 2012] : 18°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURBS | ST MARY'S BAY + PONSONBY + FREEMAN'S BAY] PART 2*



31 AUG 12 18°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

You've got to love the Ponsy people. Beautiful photos :hug:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> You've got to love the Ponsy people. Beautiful photos :hug:


Especially when you consider the fact that they are our neighbours


----------



## Guest

*[31 AUG 2012] : 18°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 3*



31 AUG 12 18°C NEWTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C NEWTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C NEWTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[31 AUG 2012] : 18°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 4*



31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

SYDNEY said:


> Especially when you consider the fact that they are our neighbours


Birds of a feather all flock together


----------



## DWest

coll photos and good looking people.


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Birds of a feather all flock together


A fabulous flock indeed :cheers:




DWest said:


> coll photos and good looking people.


:cheers: Thanks and enjoy the weekend


----------



## Guest

*[31 AUG 2012] : 18°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 5*



31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


31 AUG 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[02 SEP 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | OMAHA BEACH + LEIGH | GOATS ISLAND] PART 1*

*NOTES:*
*
Omaha is a small beach suburb, located 74.7 km north of Auckland. It is on a sandspit that adjoins Tawharanui Peninsula and separates Whangateau Harbour from Omaha Bay. 
*
The sandspit of Omaha was formed during last glacial period, approximately 5000 to 6000 years BP. The Beach sediment composition is over 70% quartz sand, which gifted Omaha the natural "white" appearance.
*
Leigh is a small coastal suburb north of Auckland, approximately 92 km north of downtown Auckland.
*
Goat Island Marine Reserve provides several organised features including scenic marine observations, glass-bottom boat trips and scuba-diving; fishing is strictly prohibited.
*
"Daniel's Reef" is the most well known surfing spot in the Leigh area.



02 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice new photos from Auckland suburbs


----------



## Andre_idol

Ah, how I needed my Auckland photos fix with, who knows, bits of a suburb with a cool beach!

Wonderful stuff as always!
And I hope your Spring is being as good as our Autumn with 25º-ish temperatures :cheers:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Wonderful, very nice new photos from Auckland suburbs


You are most welcome :hug:




Andre_idol said:


> Ah, how I needed my Auckland photos fix with, who knows, bits of a suburb with a cool beach!
> 
> Wonderful stuff as always!
> And I hope your Spring is being as good as our Autumn with 25º-ish temperatures :cheers:


I wish, we have barely cracked the 19 degrees mark, Summer looks as if it is still far away but hey who cares, I still get to do what I love and I was able to squeeze in the nudie beach last weekend :cheers: I am happy for you though, enjoy and make the most of it - send some our way :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*[02 SEP 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | LEIGH + GOATS ISLAND] PART 2*



02 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[07 SEP 2012] : 19°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURB | EPSOM]*



07 SEP 12 19°C EPSOM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 SEP 12 19°C EPSOM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 SEP 12 19°C EPSOM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 SEP 12 19°C EPSOM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 SEP 12 19°C EPSOM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 SEP 12 19°C EPSOM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 SEP 12 19°C EPSOM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[21 SEP 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



21 SEP 12 16°C ASB HQ by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C ASB HQ by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Bristol Mike

Fantastic show as always mate. It's been a while since I took a trip to Auckland but it definitely has one of the world's most attractive winters. Great work!


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Fantastic show as always mate. It's been a while since I took a trip to Auckland but it definitely has one of the world's most attractive winters. Great work!


Thanks Mike :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[21 SEP 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[21 SEP 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 3*



21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Your pictures of New Zealand represent, what I imagine is, most people's aspirational living/life style; so 'clean', artistic, youthful, vibrant and with spectacular natural beauty.


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Your pictures of New Zealand represent, what I imagine is, most people's aspirational living/life style; so 'clean', artistic, youthful, vibrant and with spectacular natural beauty.


Auckland is considered to be one of the World's lifestyle capitals and also one of the most liveable and that is what I try to capture - hard not to when you are surrounded by it, my "job" is made easy  Thanks for all your lovely comments and support, it is much appreciated :hug:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed; lovely, very nice photos from Auckland


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> ^^Wild life just 30km away from Auckland CBD? How cool!
> 
> And your trees are blooming! Loving the shots of the CBD. I like how you mix the streets with people, skyscrapers, and I´m also a big fan of the photos of the boutiques/shops/cafes
> 
> Keep them coming!
> P.S. We have a tv show here called "Portuguese around the world" that shows Portuguese people living in different cities around the world and next week the chosen city is...Auckland!! So looking forward to watch it! Hoping to spot you somewhere in some street capturing these wonderful images  I´ll link to the show then even if you don´t understand it...
> 
> :cheers:


Some days I feel as if i am living in a farm, we are surrounded by the stuff  That show sounds interesting, let me know what they had to say  Thanks for the comment mate :cheers:




Linguine said:


> lovely nature photos from New Zealand....:cheers:


Thanks :colgate:




christos-greece said:


> Indeed; lovely, very nice photos from Auckland


You are most welcome and thanks for the comment :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[22 SEP 2012] : 17°C SATURDAY*

* [TIRITIRI MATANGI ISLAND] PART 9*

*ABOUT TIRITIRI MATANGI*



22 SEP 12 17°C TIRITIRI MATANGI ISLAND  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C TIRITIRI MATANGI ISLAND  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C TIRITIRI MATANGI ISLAND  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C TIRITIRI MATANGI ISLAND  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C TIRITIRI MATANGI ISLAND  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C TIRITIRI MATANGI ISLAND  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C TIRITIRI MATANGI ISLAND  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C TIRITIRI MATANGI ISLAND  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C TIRITIRI MATANGI ISLAND  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C TIRITIRI MATANGI ISLAND  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C TIRITIRI MATANGI ISLAND  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C TIRITIRI MATANGI ISLAND  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[22 SEP 2012] : 17°C SATURDAY*

* [TIRITIRI MATANGI ISLAND + CBD] PART 10*

*ABOUT TIRITIRI MATANGI*



22 SEP 12 17°C TIRITIRI MATANGI ISLAND  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C TIRITIRI MATANGI ISLAND  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C TIRITIRI MATANGI ISLAND  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C TIRITIRI MATANGI ISLAND  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 SEP 12 17°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

The Tui, one of the most beautiful bird songs that you will ever hear


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> The Tui, one of the most beautiful bird songs that you will ever hear


+1 :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[23 SEP 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | PARNELL] PART 1*



23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[23 SEP 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | PARNELL + CBD] PART 2*



23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[23 SEP 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 3*



23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[23 SEP 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 4*



23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## madridhere

I love that island, it´s like the places that appears in a Stevenson´s tale.


Great pictures of the city too.

Like the couple on the bench and then no people.


----------



## christos-greece

Auckland and indeed the island of New Zealand its really great


----------



## Gouveia

keep it up kay:


----------



## Guest

madridhere said:


> I love that island, it´s like the places that appears in a Stevenson´s tale.
> 
> 
> Great pictures of the city too.
> 
> Like the couple on the bench and then no people.


Now that you mention it, I think that you are right  Thanks for the comment and enjoy the weekend :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> Auckland and indeed the island of New Zealand its really great


Cheers mate, have a fabulous weekend 




Gouveia said:


> keep it up kay:


It's always up mate  Thanks for the comment :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*[23 SEP 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 5*



23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[23 SEP 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 6*



23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[23 SEP 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 7*



23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[23 SEP 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 8*



23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 SEP 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Hey, lots of windows!

Windows are very important - the more generous the better.


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Hey, lots of windows!
> 
> Windows are very important - the more generous the better.


Just as you can never enough shoes, you can never have enough windows


----------



## Guest

*[28 SEP 2012] : 17°C FRIDAY*

* [INNER CITY SUBURBS | K'ROAD] PART 10*



28 SEP 12 17°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful, very nice photos from Auckland


----------



## Tellvis

Always wanted to visit NZ but never managed it, these pictures though are the next best thing, feel as if I have been there. Keep them coming Sydney. Brilliant.


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Beautiful, very nice photos from Auckland


:hug:




Tellvis said:


> Always wanted to visit NZ but never managed it, these pictures though are the next best thing, feel as if I have been there. Keep them coming Sydney. Brilliant.


I do hope that you make it to our shores one day but understandably it is rather difficult being so far away. I am stoked to read that you enjoy the pics - thanks mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[28 SEP 2012] : 17°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 11*



28 SEP 12 17°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[28 SEP 2012] : 17°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 12*



28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C ELLIOTT STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C ELLIOTT STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C ELLIOTT STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C ELLIOTT STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[28 SEP 2012] : 17°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 13*



28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Bristol Mike

Excellent attention to detail as always mate. Is it beginning to feel a bit more like spring/summer now?


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I think the same; spring has arrived in Auckland?


----------



## Andre_idol

Ah, feels good to be back to all this prettiness 

And I have a present for you...hope you don´t mind I embed this video...even if you won´t get anything they say :|






It starts on Mont Eden showing the views of Auckland in that great vantage point. She shows some locals of interest from there (bridge, Sky Tower, stadium). The people don´t know each other, despite being all Portuguese, but curious to see all of them say the kiwis are great/relaxed people.

Then it goes to Mission Bay, a place you´ve seen many times in this thread I believe 
After that a guy goes do some bungee on the bridge...I was surprised he didn´t went to the one in the Sky Tower...I would!
Then off to Goat Island to a teenager that it´s probably living the dream...she has her dad in London, more family in Australia, was raised in South Africa...hmm if I´m not mistaken reminds me of anyone...Sydney? 

Moving on summing up the locals that come up next: Rorotua > Beresford Street > UNITEC > Meadowbank > Beach Ave > Piha Beach > K Road > Queen Street...the end!

It was nice recognize some places on the show via your photos. Keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Excellent attention to detail as always mate. Is it beginning to feel a bit more like spring/summer now?


Gone is the grey, in with the blue  Thanks Mike, I hope that your Autumn has been a mild one ?




christos-greece said:


> ^^ I think the same; spring has arrived in Auckland?


Most definitely, things are heating up now :colgate:




Andre_idol said:


> Ah, feels good to be back to all this prettiness
> 
> And I have a present for you...hope you don´t mind I embed this video...even if you won´t get anything they say :|
> 
> It starts on Mont Eden showing the views of Auckland in that great vantage point. She shows some locals of interest from there (bridge, Sky Tower, stadium). The people don´t know each other, despite being all Portuguese, but curious to see all of them say the kiwis are great/relaxed people.
> 
> Then it goes to Mission Bay, a place you´ve seen many times in this thread I believe
> After that a guy goes do some bungee on the bridge...I was surprised he didn´t went to the one in the Sky Tower...I would!
> Then off to Goat Island to a teenager that it´s probably living the dream...she has her dad in London, more family in Australia, was raised in South Africa...hmm if I´m not mistaken reminds me of anyone...Sydney?
> 
> Moving on summing up the locals that come up next: Rorotua > Beresford Street > UNITEC > Meadowbank > Beach Ave > Piha Beach > K Road > Queen Street...the end!
> 
> It was nice recognize some places on the show via your photos. Keep them coming :cheers:


Awesome, thanks mate :hug: They featured the gay club that I go to - Family  Just a shame that they didn't feature more of the CBD and the new waterfront but overall it was a great compilation of the city. I love the design guy's energy - we need more of that and hopefully this show will attract more Portuguese to the city :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*[28 SEP 2012] : 17°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 14*



28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 SEP 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[29 SEP 2012] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



29 SEP 12 20 °C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[29 SEP 2012] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Fantastic aerial shots. How did you get those?

The bread looks delicious, but expensive? ( post 5315) What is the conversion rate?


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Fantastic aerial shots. How did you get those?
> 
> The bread looks delicious, but expensive? ( post 5315) What is the conversion rate?


Thank you :hug: My bf treated me to a helicopter flight above the city, I am very spoiled  The baguette will cost 2 Pounds and 30 cents. It is a French deli and way more expensive than most bakeries / supermarket


----------



## Guest

EDIT


----------



## Guest

EDIT


----------



## Guest

*[29 SEP 2012] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 3*



29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[29 SEP 2012] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 4*



29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 SEP 12 20 °C ABOVE AUCKLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[30 SEP 2012] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND] PART 11*



30 SEP 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 SEP 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 SEP 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 SEP 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 SEP 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 SEP 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 SEP 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 SEP 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 SEP 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 SEP 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates from Auckland


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ indeed ...I miss the sun  Thanks for sharing, SYDNEY :cheers:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updates from Auckland


Thanks mate :hug:




aarhusforever said:


> ^^ indeed ...I miss the sun  Thanks for sharing, SYDNEY :cheers:


We are still in the grip of Spring, I can't wait for Summer - if it makes you feel any better, you are counting down to Summer and we are counting down to Winter  Thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[30 SEP 2012] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND] PART 12*



30 SEP 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 SEP 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 SEP 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[05 OCT 2012] : 17°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[05 OCT 2012] : 17°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[05 OCT 2012] : 17°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 3*



05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[05 OCT 2012] : 17°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 4*



05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Beautiful :kiss:


----------



## christos-greece

As always, amazing very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

sidney invite me to auckland


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Beautiful :kiss:


That's what all the boys say 




christos-greece said:


> As always, amazing very nice photos :cheers:


Cheers mate :hug:




italiano_pellicano said:


> sidney invite me to auckland


We love foreigners here in NZ so yes, it will be my pleasure to invite you :colgate: Thanks for the comment and I hope that your weekend has been good :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[05 OCT 2012] : 17°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 5*



05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C AUCKLAND UNI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C AUCKLAND UNI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[05 OCT 2012] : 17°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 6*



05 OCT 12 17°C AUCKLAND UNI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C AUCKLAND UNI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C AUCKLAND UNI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C AUCKLAND UNI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C AUCKLAND UNI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C AUCKLAND UNI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C AUCKLAND UNI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C AUCKLAND UNI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C AUCKLAND UNI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C AUCKLAND UNI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C AUCKLAND UNI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C AUCKLAND UNI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Student4life

Brilliant snaps :cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol

Loved the "Above Auckland" photos! Great stuff!

And Waiheke island is paradise. No wonder all of those tables at the restaurant had reserved signs. Indeed a place to take _that_ someone 

Nice too see the trees getting all the leaves back!

Keep them coming :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Student4life said:


> Brilliant snaps :cheers:


Thanks :hug: :colgate:




Andre_idol said:


> Loved the "Above Auckland" photos! Great stuff!
> 
> And Waiheke island is paradise. No wonder all of those tables at the restaurant had reserved signs. Indeed a place to take _that_ someone
> 
> Nice too see the trees getting all the leaves back!
> 
> Keep them coming :cheers:


I am so pleased to read that you enjoyed them. Yeah the city is green and lush, just how I love it but Summer is still evading us - weather patterns globally are quite f**ked right now  Thanks for the comment mate :hug:


----------



## Guest

EDIT


----------



## Guest

*[05 OCT 2012] : 17°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 7*



05 OCT 12 17°C AUCKLAND UNI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C AUCKLAND UNI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C AUCKLAND UNI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C AUCKLAND UNI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C AUCKLAND UNI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C AUCKLAND UNI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C AUCKLAND UNI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[05 OCT 2012] : 17°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 8*



05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

It is apparent from your photographs that Auckland ( & Wellington) 'understands' the importance of decorative and artistic detailing, in making an urban environment more humane.


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> It is apparent from your photographs that Auckland ( & Wellington) 'understands' the importance of decorative and artistic detailing, in making an urban environment more humane.


Thanks :hug: Auckland has such a loooooooong way to go to even come close to Wellywood. They really know what is a good thing, just in the last two weeks they have added more public art to the city - it never stops for them. In Auckland we are still repaving roads  Thanks for the comment and I hope that you are having a great weekend - ours is coming to an end


----------



## Guest

*[12 OCT 2012] : 20°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 10*



12 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[12 OCT 2012] : 20°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 11*



12 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[17 OCT 2012] : 20°C WEDNESDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



17 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


SB2J0555 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 OCT 12 20°C TRIATHLON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 OCT 12 20°C TRIATHLON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 OCT 12 20°C TRIATHLON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 OCT 12 20°C TRIATHLON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 OCT 12 20°C TRIATHLON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 OCT 12 20°C TRIATHLON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 OCT 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[19 OCT 2012] : 16°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Brilliant action shots :applause:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Brilliant action shots :applause:


:kiss:


----------



## Guest

*[19 OCT 2012] : 16°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[19 OCT 2012] : 16°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 3*



19 OCT 12 16°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[19 OCT 2012] : 16°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 4*



19 OCT 12 16°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[19 OCT 2012] : 16°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 5*



19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 OCT 12 16°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As usually very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

It's fun strolling through this colorful, high quality pictures. And quite surprising as this classical one is passing in between grey/white modern office buildings:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ As usually very nice new photos :cheers:


Cheers mate, enjoy the weekend :cheers:




Benonie said:


> It's fun strolling through this colorful, high quality pictures. And quite surprising as this classical one is passing in between grey/white modern office buildings:


I am stoked to read that you approve  Thanks for the comment and I hope that you also have a great weekend :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[20 OCT 2012] : 17°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



20 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[20 OCT 2012] : 17°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



20 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


20 OCT 12 17°C TRIATHLON 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The spring arrived there or not yet? And very nice new photos btw


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ The spring arrived there or not yet? And very nice new photos btw


Spring is nearly over mate, summer has arrived :colgate:


----------



## openlyJane

Lots of fit bodies, pretty boys & summer fun. A great combination.


----------



## Guest

*[26 OCT 2012] : 19°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURB | K'ROAD] PART 6*


26 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[27 OCT 2012] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY] PART 1*



27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[27 OCT 2012] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + PONSONBY] PART 2*


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[27 OCT 2012] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + PONSONBY] PART 3*


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[27 OCT 2012] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + PONSONBY] PART 4*


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[27 OCT 2012] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + PONSONBY] PART 5*


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

:applause:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> :applause:


:kiss:


----------



## Guest

*[27 OCT 2012] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + PONSONBY] PART 6*


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[27 OCT 2012] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + GREY LYNN + NEWTON] PART 7*


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Always fantastic and I agree with OpenlyJane, it is very glossy and could be an online magazine.


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely Summertime.

I really liked the image of the little bird ( on the roof) with nesting material in its beak - a couple of sets up.


----------



## Andre_idol

Loved the botanical gardens and never tired of the shots of cafes/shops 

Summer is just around the corner for you...send us some beautiful photos of the season 

Have a great week :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Always fantastic and I agree with OpenlyJane, it is very glossy and could be an online magazine.


:kiss:



openlyJane said:


> Lovely Summertime.
> 
> I really liked the image of the little bird ( on the roof) with nesting material in its beak - a couple of sets up.


You are extremely preceptive, I didn't even notice that, well done :colgate: and thanks for all the lovely comments :hug:




Andre_idol said:


> Loved the botanical gardens and never tired of the shots of cafes/shops
> 
> Summer is just around the corner for you...send us some beautiful photos of the season
> 
> Have a great week :cheers:


Sitting here right now wishing that I had followed some advice regarding sunscreen - I am so sun burned hno: Anyways, better that than being pale  Thanks mate, you have yourself a wild and fabulous week :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[27 OCT 2012] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWTON + K'ROAD] PART 8*


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[27 OCT 2012] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWTON + K'ROAD] PART 9*


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[27 OCT 2012] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWTON + K'ROAD] PART 10*


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[27 OCT 2012] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [K'ROAD + THE UNIVERSITY PRECINCT] PART 11*


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Lots of beautiful people; or maybe it's just that you know how to find them


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Lots of beautiful people; or maybe it's just that you know how to find them


My lens seems to have a preference for all things lovely  not that I am looking :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*[27 OCT 2012] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [THE UNIVERSITY PRECINCT] PART 12*


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[27 OCT 2012] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [THE UNIVERSITY PRECINCT] PART 13*


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C SYMOND'S STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000

lovingly quite interesting images, mr. gorgeous - enjoy your summer/christmas holiday.


----------



## Guest

capricorn2000 said:


> lovingly quite interesting images, mr. gorgeous - enjoy your summer/christmas holiday.


Thanks, you have an amazing time mate and I hope that you get spoiled rotten. Thanks for all the great comments throughout the year :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[27 OCT 2012] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 14*


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[27 OCT 2012] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | KOHIMARAMA] PART 15*


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I see that summer its allready there; very nice new photos


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ I see that summer its allready there; very nice new photos


Cheers mate, yes - my skin is feeling it  Have a great weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[27 OCT 2012] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | ST HELIERS + CBD] PART 16*


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[28 OCT 2012] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[28 OCT 2012] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Christi69

Very interesting city, and very interesting photos, all the more because you include people in the architecture. Thank you from the other side of the earth


----------



## Jennifat

Love your updates, Sydney! I always forget that it's summertime down there...looks like everyone is enjoying the gorgeous mild weather.


----------



## Guest

Christi69 said:


> Very interesting city, and very interesting photos, all the more because you include people in the architecture. Thank you from the other side of the earth


Cheers mate, I am very happy to read that you enjoy the parade  Thanks for taking the time to leave a comment :hug:




Jennifat said:


> Love your updates, Sydney! I always forget that it's summertime down there...looks like everyone is enjoying the gorgeous mild weather.


Thanks, yeah we are loving the weather right now, we have had a horrible year regarding weather and almost never had a summer but so far so good - we are taking advantage of every minute  I hope that your winter is mild and a short one, thanks for the comment


----------



## Guest

*[28 OCT 2012] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 3*



28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[28 OCT 2012] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 4*



28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 OCT 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[04 NOV 2012] : 16°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | DEVONPORT]*



04 NOV 12 16°C NORTH HEAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 NOV 12 16°C NORTH HEAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 NOV 12 16°C NORTH HEAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 NOV 12 16°C NORTH HEAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 NOV 12 16°C NORTH HEAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 NOV 12 16°C NORTH HEAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 NOV 12 16°C NORTH HEAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 NOV 12 16°C NORTH HEAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 NOV 12 16°C NORTH HEAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 NOV 12 16°C NORTH HEAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 NOV 12 16°C NORTH HEAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


04 NOV 12 16°C NORTH HEAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[09 NOV 2012] : 19°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + PONSONBY] PART 1*



09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

More fabulousness, and interesting & attractive characters.


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> More fabulousness, and interesting & attractive characters.


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[09 NOV 2012] : 19°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + PONSONBY + GREY LYNN] PART 2*



09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[09 NOV 2012] : 19°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + GREY LYNN] PART 3*



09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

Student4life said:


> Brilliant snaps


Thanks :hug: Happy New Year to you.




openlyJane said:


> Fab.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you in Auckland.
> 
> I often wonder how the _summer _season affects the experience of Christmas?


Thanks, I hope that yours was all good and Happy New Year :colgate: The last couple of weeks have been very, very hot - some days as high as 27 degrees with 100% humidity (feels more like 32 degrees) - fab ! I am baked and smiling from ear to ear 




fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Those building and art shots look stunning! It must be like, if you really go down to the nitty gritty of things, like unique shops and restaurants that not a lot of tourists know about, then the more likely you are a local resident. Superb!


Cheers mate, the areas that I frequent are mostly on the tourist "hit list" but there are some things that we like to keep secret - you know what I am talking about  I hope that your Christmas was exceptional :cheers: Happy New Year mate.




Chadoh25 said:


> Lovelz photos! Well done!


Happy New Year and thanks for the lovely comment :cheers:




madonnagirl said:


> lovely photos indeed....have a happy christmas!


Thanks so much, it was great - I hope that yours was just as special  Happy New Year :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Happy New Year everybody, I am back in the City of Sails and I had an amazing break - rejuvenated and ready to roll :colgate:


*[09 NOV 2012] : 19°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 10*



09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[09 NOV 2012] : 19°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 11*



09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[10 NOV 2012] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



10 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Great new year updates - and cute boys!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Britomart just simply looks fantastic! It looks like "I can see myself standing right there, taking photos of nearly every bus, cab, and ferry I can find!" Now that's a real meeting point for most people heading into Auckland's city center. Superb!

And by the way, is there a special meaning as to why Britomart was chosen as the name of the place next to the water?


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Great new year updates - and cute boys!


Thanks :hug:




fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Britomart just simply looks fantastic! It looks like "I can see myself standing right there, taking photos of nearly every bus, cab, and ferry I can find!" Now that's a real meeting point for most people heading into Auckland's city center. Superb!
> 
> And by the way, is there a special meaning as to why Britomart was chosen as the name of the place next to the water?


It is still a work in progress but it is already a very special district of the CBD - I for one am looking forward to the next couple of years to see what they developers have planned. Point Britomart is a former headland in the Waitemata Harbour. Located between Commercial Bay and Official Bay, it was later quarried away to produce fill for land reclamation in Mechanics Bay, and no physical trace remains at street level in what is today an area of the Auckland CBD and Auckland waterfront. The point received its European name in 1848 from the HMS Britomart, whose crew undertook a detailed survey of the Waitemata Harbour after it had been decided to base the new capital here.

I have noticed that you love public transport, I will try to throw a few in there for your perusal  Thanks for the comments mate.


----------



## Guest

*[10 NOV 2012] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWMARKET] PART 2*



10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C OSBORNE LANE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C OSBORNE LANE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[10 NOV 2012] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWMARKET] PART 3*



10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NUFFIELD STREET NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NUFFIELD STREET NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NUFFIELD STREET NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NUFFIELD STREET NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NUFFIELD STREET NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NUFFIELD STREET NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Jennifat

You have a great eye for color, Sydney. I love all of the people shots!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Tons of storefronts, tons of color... I even :lol: when I saw "I Love Ugly"! Is that a clothing store or something? Let me be honest: Auckland has now been included in my city checklist to visit. Simply a great place to be!


----------



## Guest

Jennifat said:


> You have a great eye for color, Sydney. I love all of the people shots!


Thank you, I loooove colour. Auckland used to be a very grey place - devoid of colour but in the last two years there has been an explosion of vibrant colours which makes me very happy indeed  Thanks for the kind words :hug:



fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Tons of storefronts, tons of color... I even :lol: when I saw "I Love Ugly"! Is that a clothing store or something? Let me be honest: Auckland has now been included in my city checklist to visit. Simply a great place to be!


i Love ugly is a local fashion brand which is very much "out there" - it caters more for the hipsters. I am glad to read that you have included us on your list - you will definitely have a tour guide at your disposal when you come to visit us one day


----------



## Guest

*[10 NOV 2012] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWMARKET] PART 4*



10 NOV 12 19°C NUFFIELD STREET NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NUFFIELD STREET NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NUFFIELD STREET NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NUFFIELD STREET NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NUFFIELD STREET NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NUFFIELD STREET NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NUFFIELD STREET NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NUFFIELD STREET NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[10 NOV 2012] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWMARKET + TAMAKI DRIVE SUBURBS] PART 5*



10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 NOV 12 19°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## danmartin1985

cool images....I love the candid shots of people at large.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Dang... Those pics really make me want to go swimming! And how close is that beach from the city center? Plus how accessible is it by transit?


----------



## Guest

danmartin1985 said:


> cool images....I love the candid shots of people at large.


Thanks, that is very kind of you, have a great weekend mate :cheers:




fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Dang... Those pics really make me want to go swimming! And how close is that beach from the city center? Plus how accessible is it by transit?


The beaches start about 2 kilometres from the CBD (Judge's Bay) and then there is a long string of them along the East Coast. Across the harbour bridge is all the East Coast Bays beaches and the West Coast offers all the "wild" beaches - black volcanic sand beaches and virtually untouched - surrounded by mountains and rain forests. 

Almost all of the beaches are connected by public transport. The East Coast beaches are the most popular because they are more central and they are all located along the famous Tamaki Drive (A 9 Kilometre long boulevard for cycling, walking, roller-blading and parading  ... the drive is also stunning).

Have a great weekend and I look forward to more of your fabulous updates of San Fran :cheers:


----------



## Guest

EDIT


----------



## Guest

*
*[11 NOV 2012] : 18°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD + SUBURB | DEVONPORT] PART 1*



11 NOV 12 18°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[11 NOV 2012] : 18°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | DEVONPORT] PART 2*



11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[11 NOV 2012] : 18°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | NARROW NECK BEACH] PART 9*



11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[11 NOV 2012] : 18°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | NARROW NECK BEACH] PART 10*



11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C NZ SCULPTURE ON SHORE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

So cool! There seems to be so much great public art in N.Z.


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> So cool! There seems to be so much great public art in N.Z.


Thanks :hug: One can never have enough


----------



## Guest

*[11 NOV 2012] : 18°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | DEVONPORT] PART 11*



11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[11 NOV 2012] : 18°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | DEVONPORT + CBD] PART 12*



11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C DEVONPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[11 NOV 2012] : 18°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 13*



11 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


11 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Stunning shot of Auckland's towers and cityscape from Devonport! Now I understand why you like Devonport: it's just a ferry ride from Auckland's City Center, and I presume that Narrow Neck Beach is just a short hop away from Devonport. What else can I say... Auckland has become one of my true must-go-to destinations for myself! And with so much art going on at Narrow Neck Beach, it just really shows the creative spirit of New Zealanders, which makes me want to rediscover art in its "simpler" form. Lots of :hug: to you, mate!


----------



## Linguine

beautiful....:cheers:


----------



## Guest

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Stunning shot of Auckland's towers and cityscape from Devonport! Now I understand why you like Devonport: it's just a ferry ride from Auckland's City Center, and I presume that Narrow Neck Beach is just a short hop away from Devonport. What else can I say... Auckland has become one of my true must-go-to destinations for myself! And with so much art going on at Narrow Neck Beach, it just really shows the creative spirit of New Zealanders, which makes me want to rediscover art in its "simpler" form. Lots of :hug: to you, mate!


Aaaaah thanks mate, have a fantastic weekend and be naughty 




Linguine said:


> beautiful....:cheers:


Cheers mate, have fun this weekend and thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[12 NOV 2012] : 17°C MONDAY*

* [CBD | PRINCE CHARLES IN AUCKLAND] PART 1*



12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

[/
12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr]


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[12 NOV 2012] : 17°C MONDAY*

* [CBD | PRINCE CHARLES IN AUCKLAND] PART 2*



12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 NOV 12 17°C PRINCE CHARLES ROYAL VISIT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Dang, you also covered Prince Charles' visit too in Auckland on a rainy afternoon? Looks like he's still pretty sharp-looking as he is on television, but what's your impression of seeing him in real life? I mean, I see the common protesters, with the "anti-royalty" messages and all... It seems like his visit has drawn some crowds indeed. If I were there, I'd just watch him go through the hubbub of media covering him and the people watching his moves... And perhaps I'll take a shot or two of him!


----------



## openlyJane

Interesting!

Without wanting to start a debate, and without any particular prejudice, I think that there is something in all human societies which seeks to create 'royalty'. In the U.S,for example, Hollywood stars and the president take on this role. People will always elevate some above others.

Hey, you get rain in Auckland?


----------



## Guest

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Dang, you also covered Prince Charles' visit too in Auckland on a rainy afternoon? Looks like he's still pretty sharp-looking as he is on television, but what's your impression of seeing him in real life? I mean, I see the common protesters, with the "anti-royalty" messages and all... It seems like his visit has drawn some crowds indeed. If I were there, I'd just watch him go through the hubbub of media covering him and the people watching his moves... And perhaps I'll take a shot or two of him!


He is much shorter than he looks on tv and he seems to be a very nice person - well received by the locals. The protesters were the great sum of 6  a recent poll showed that the majority support NZ having a monarchy. Once again, thanks for all of your comments.




openlyJane said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Without wanting to start a debate, and without any particular prejudice, I think that there is something in all human societies which seeks to create 'royalty'. In the U.S,for example, Hollywood stars and the president take on this role. People will always elevate some above others.
> 
> Hey, you get rain in Auckland?


You are quite right and most enjoy the Royals as head of state, it doesn't bother me at all. We get winter rain and the last winter was one of our worst in terms of the amount of rainy days - it was horrible but summer is here and it is hot and dry :colgate: Thanks for the comment :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[16 NOV 2012] : 16°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[16 NOV 2012] : 16°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

EDIT


----------



## Guest

*[16 NOV 2012] : 16°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 3*



16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[17 NOV 2012] : 18°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



17 NOV 12 18 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 NOV 12 18 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 NOV 12 18 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 NOV 12 18 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 NOV 12 18 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 NOV 12 18 °C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[18 NOV 2012] : 18°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



18 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Those pics are so cool that I can really see the underlying architecture in the buildings! I also like that picture that says "Free Range Humans!" and the upside down heart with "I love Nueva Zelanda" :lol: I wonder how creative New Zealanders can be with the arts, and I truly find the CBD spectacular all around. I wish I was there walking around the streets and doing business near Britomart! Again, excellent pics! :hug:

P.S. if there is a SSC picture hall of fame, I might want to nominate a few of your best pics!


----------



## Guest

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Those pics are so cool that I can really see the underlying architecture in the buildings! I also like that picture that says "Free Range Humans!" and the upside down heart with "I love Nueva Zelanda" :lol: I wonder how creative New Zealanders can be with the arts, and I truly find the CBD spectacular all around. I wish I was there walking around the streets and doing business near Britomart! Again, excellent pics! :hug:
> 
> P.S. if there is a SSC picture hall of fame, I might want to nominate a few of your best pics!


I also love that sign, it makes the speed demons think twice about pedestrians sharing the space, it is a great psychological trick  You are too kind, thanks for all the praise and all the comments, you are one in a million mate :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[18 NOV 2012] : 18°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | PARNELL] PART 2*



18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[18 NOV 2012] : 18°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | PARNELL] PART 3*



18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ I mean, you truly deserve it, mate. It just shows how great NZ is to visit, and I just want to be there and take part of the action! The reason I keep coming back for more: you show wonderful images that represent your pristine nation, and it just shows that despite its isolation from Australia and many other parts of the world, New Zealanders just know how to make stuff creatively and do imaginative things with little to no help from its neighbors. I just want to make you happy and even more motivated to show even more spectacular pics. :hug:

And I just saw that cup of coffee with a cat design! Lovely! I had a hot chocolate at a bakery, and the design they made was a leaf. I'll find it for you and post it as a special in my album.


----------



## Chadoh25

Love the houses, very cute!


----------



## Avalanix

Wow 279 pages of Auckland and still not boring!
Auckland seems to be a fantastic place to be.


----------



## Guest

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ I mean, you truly deserve it, mate. It just shows how great NZ is to visit, and I just want to be there and take part of the action! The reason I keep coming back for more: you show wonderful images that represent your pristine nation, and it just shows that despite its isolation from Australia and many other parts of the world, New Zealanders just know how to make stuff creatively and do imaginative things with little to no help from its neighbors. I just want to make you happy and even more motivated to show even more spectacular pics. :hug:
> 
> And I just saw that cup of coffee with a cat design! Lovely! I had a hot chocolate at a bakery, and the design they made was a leaf. I'll find it for you and post it as a special in my album.


Cheers mate, yeah I often get the leaf design but on some occasions I also get a devil or an angel  Thanks again for all your feedback and enjoy the weekend :cheers:




Chadoh25 said:


> Love the houses, very cute!


Yeah so do I, I wish that I could afford one  Have a great weekend mate :hug:




Avalanix said:


> Wow 279 pages of Auckland and still not boring!
> Auckland seems to be a fantastic place to be.


Not everybody's cup of tea but I love it, thanks for the comment and may you also have a wild and interesting weekend


----------



## Guest

*[18 NOV 2012] : 18°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | PARNELL + NEWMARKET] PART 4*



18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[18 NOV 2012] : 18°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWMARKET + ST HELIERS] PART 5*



18 NOV 12 18°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 NOV 12 18°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


19 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[22 NOV 2012] : 22°C THURSDAY*

* [SUBURB | LONG BAY] PART 1*



22 NOV 12 22°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 NOV 12 22°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 NOV 12 22°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[22 NOV 2012] : 22°C THURSDAY*

* [SUBURB | LONG BAY] PART 2*



22 NOV 12 22°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 NOV 12 22°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 NOV 12 22°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 NOV 12 22°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 NOV 12 22°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 NOV 12 22°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 NOV 12 22°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 NOV 12 22°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 NOV 12 22°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 NOV 12 22°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 NOV 12 22°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 NOV 12 22°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 NOV 12 22°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[23 NOV 2012] : 21°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



23 NOV 12 21°C SILO PARK GANTRY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C ASB HQ WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C ASB HQ WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C ASB HQ WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C ASB HQ UNDER CONSTRUCTION WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

What can I say? I am truly speechless at your spectacular photos all over again! Every time I visit this particular collection, I see so much more wonderful stuff (especially the Newmarket shots) that truly creates great reasons for me to visit New Zealand. Auckland, in itself, is a truly gorgeous city that I sense with every turn, I see something new, exciting, and interesting. The CBD pics look really magnificent: I find your chairs pic to be astounding... Perhaps I can find myself lounging on one of those green seats while munching on a banana or two from the guy delivering Dole premium bananas!

Again, excellent work, mate! You deserve all the :hug: and :cheers: from me.


----------



## christos-greece

As more photos he took, more great they are... great, very nice work SYDNEY :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

So many lovely suburbs; Parnell, in particular, looks very appealing- and I'm especially intrigued by 'Shanghai Lil's.


----------



## Guest

fieldsofdreams said:


> What can I say? I am truly speechless at your spectacular photos all over again! Every time I visit this particular collection, I see so much more wonderful stuff (especially the Newmarket shots) that truly creates great reasons for me to visit New Zealand. Auckland, in itself, is a truly gorgeous city that I sense with every turn, I see something new, exciting, and interesting. The CBD pics look really magnificent: I find your chairs pic to be astounding... Perhaps I can find myself lounging on one of those green seats while munching on a banana or two from the guy delivering Dole premium bananas!
> 
> Again, excellent work, mate! You deserve all the :hug: and :cheers: from me.


Thanks :colgate: Back at you 




christos-greece said:


> As more photos he took, more great they are... great, very nice work SYDNEY :cheers:


Wow, that is a fantastic compliment, cheers mate :hug:




openlyJane said:


> So many lovely suburbs; Parnell, in particular, looks very appealing- and I'm especially intrigued by 'Shanghai Lil's.


Shanghai Lil is owned by one of the most eccentric gay couple if Auckland - think Liberace. One has flaming red hair who drives around in a red vintage car, I love them to bits. Shanghai Lil is very much like a 19th Century opium den - fab !


----------



## Guest

*[23 NOV 2012] : 21°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[23 NOV 2012] : 21°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 3*



23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 NOV 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

@SYDNEY: All your recent photos are indeed great and very nice; well done :cheers:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> @SYDNEY: All your recent photos are indeed great and very nice; well done :cheers:


You are very kind, thanks mate, it is much appreciated :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[25 NOV 2012] : 21°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 7*



25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Tellvis

Sunny and warm down under.....spare a thought for us in Snowy London


----------



## paul62

Some nice colourful photos. You can see the enjoyment in the people.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Dang, that Santa's Holiday Parade sure reminds me of the colorful — and more extravagant — Thanksgiving Parade in New York City, with all the gaudy costumes, large floats, quite a lot of dancing, and balloon sculptures, all in good clean fun! I can also sense myself watching that parade too (although I might hear babies crying!), yet I notice that there are no fences blocking the audience from the roadway: people can actually sit on the sidewalk edges! Must be that blue tape that separates the people from the parade participants... Quite interesting.

Really love the animals in costumes too! Well done, mate! Is that a tradition around late-November right before the Holiday shopping season?


----------



## Guest

Tellvis said:


> Sunny and warm down under.....spare a thought for us in Snowy London


I wouldn't mind some snow but I do hope that it is over soon and summer arrives early  Thanks for the comment :cheers:




paul62 said:


> Some nice colourful photos. You can see the enjoyment in the people.


Cheers mate, much obliged.




fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Dang, that Santa's Holiday Parade sure reminds me of the colorful — and more extravagant — Thanksgiving Parade in New York City, with all the gaudy costumes, large floats, quite a lot of dancing, and balloon sculptures, all in good clean fun! I can also sense myself watching that parade too (although I might hear babies crying!), yet I notice that there are no fences blocking the audience from the roadway: people can actually sit on the sidewalk edges! Must be that blue tape that separates the people from the parade participants... Quite interesting.
> 
> Really love the animals in costumes too! Well done, mate! Is that a tradition around late-November right before the Holiday shopping season?


Kiwi's are generally well behaved (that is until they get too drunk  ) and don't need much crowd control. Santa Parade is one of the highlights of events calendar and the children look froward to it all year long  and so do I  Thanks for the feedback and enjoy the weekend :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[25 NOV 2012] : 21°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 8*



25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[25 NOV 2012] : 21°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 9*



25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[25 NOV 2012] : 21°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 10*



25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C SANTA PARADE 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Wow! What a lot of effort people have gone to, and what imagination!

It seems as if half of Auckland was taking part.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

It's so fun seeing so many children participating in the parade, and it just makes me wonder how come not a lot of events such as that happen here in the US? I can sense the excitement, energy, and enthusiasm of not only the kids, but also the adults watching the parade from the sidewalk as well... And it is indeed a very colorful event that I sense that my family will enjoy. The floats were well done, the clowns and dragons were great, the cartoon characters are wonderful... Indeed, it is something for all ages. Spectacular shots again, mate! :hug: :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, very nice photos SYDNEY :cheers:


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Wow! What a lot of effort people have gone to, and what imagination!
> 
> It seems as if half of Auckland was taking part.


:lol: I think that it was 2/3 of the city  Have an awesome weekend :cheers:




fieldsofdreams said:


> It's so fun seeing so many children participating in the parade, and it just makes me wonder how come not a lot of events such as that happen here in the US? I can sense the excitement, energy, and enthusiasm of not only the kids, but also the adults watching the parade from the sidewalk as well... And it is indeed a very colorful event that I sense that my family will enjoy. The floats were well done, the clowns and dragons were great, the cartoon characters are wonderful... Indeed, it is something for all ages. Spectacular shots again, mate! :hug: :applause:


Cheers mate, enjoy the weekend and be naughty 




christos-greece said:


> Once again, very nice photos SYDNEY :cheers:


Much appreciated CG, enjoy the Greek sun this weekend and keep up it up mate :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[25 NOV 2012] : 21°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | PARNELL] PART 11*



25 NOV 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[25 NOV 2012] : 21°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 12*



25 NOV 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


25 NOV 12 21°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[30 NOV 2012] : 18°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



30 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 NOV 12 18°C BRITOMART THE PAVILIONS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 NOV 12 18°C BRITOMART THE PAVILIONS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 NOV 12 18°C BRITOMART THE PAVILIONS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 NOV 12 18°C BRITOMART THE PAVILIONS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 NOV 12 18°C BRITOMART THE PAVILIONS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 NOV 12 18°C BRITOMART THE PAVILIONS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 NOV 12 18°C BRITOMART THE PAVILIONS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[30 NOV 2012] : 18°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



30 NOV 12 18°C BRITOMART THE PAVILIONS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 NOV 12 18°C CHRISTMAS 2012 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 NOV 12 18°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*01 DEC 2012] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + PONSONBY] PART 1*



01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Really lovely photos! I am surprised though to see the following:

• Did I see actual shipping container boxes at the CBD? I then wonder how close the Port of Auckland is to Britomart to begin with...

• There's so much Christmas color and decorations all over the city indeed, with my most favorite being the floating ornaments over city streets. I especially like the combination of gold, silver, and red rather than green and red.

• What's the name of the park with the stone steps and has a waterfall in it? It looks a pretty nice and quiet place to hangout or have a meal...

• Is that Britomart I see on the picture with Shop 9, Dolomiti, and other shops? If not, what is it? I especially like their Christmas decor too. 

• On Freeman's Bay and Ponsonby, I was giggling when I saw a mascot with a name of Mr. Hooker Bear... He has such a funny name, it made me think of multiple meanings to it. :lol:

Anyways, wonderful pictures yet again, and it looks like the Holidays are indeed alive in Auckland. :hug:


----------



## Guest

fieldsofdreams said:


> Really lovely photos! I am surprised though to see the following:
> 
> • Did I see actual shipping container boxes at the CBD? I then wonder how close the Port of Auckland is to Britomart to begin with...
> 
> • There's so much Christmas color and decorations all over the city indeed, with my most favorite being the floating ornaments over city streets. I especially like the combination of gold, silver, and red rather than green and red.
> 
> • What's the name of the park with the stone steps and has a waterfall in it? It looks a pretty nice and quiet place to hangout or have a meal...
> 
> • Is that Britomart I see on the picture with Shop 9, Dolomiti, and other shops? If not, what is it? I especially like their Christmas decor too.
> 
> • On Freeman's Bay and Ponsonby, I was giggling when I saw a mascot with a name of Mr. Hooker Bear... He has such a funny name, it made me think of multiple meanings to it. :lol:
> 
> Anyways, wonderful pictures yet again, and it looks like the Holidays are indeed alive in Auckland. :hug:


Thanks mate :hug: 

* 
Shipping containers are used as pop-up stores, cafes, information centres etc. The Port is practically part of the Downtown area and Britomart is located across the road from the Port. Auckland is surrounded by ocean on two sides - The Tasman Sea on one side and The Pacific Ocean on the other side. At one point in the city, the two oceans are only 2 kilometres apart. With this in mind, the city is very nautical and is known as the City of Sails. The port is an integral part of the city.

* 
The place with the steps is Wynyard Quarter. It was a former industrial area that has been converted into a new waterfront destination. It was recently voted the best new waterfront in the World. It's not a waterfall but direct access to the sea.

*
The shop 9 pic is a Victorian arcade located in downtown Auckland.

*
The hooker bear is so wrong :lol: firstly it's a woman inside the costume, hooker is an estate agency but in this case it could mean other things 

I have had a great long weekend, it is Auckland Anniversary weekend and we have had way too much sun. Thanks again mate and I hope that your weekend has been full of excitement :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*01 DEC 2012] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + PONSONBY] PART 2*



01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*01 DEC 2012] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | PONSONBY + GREY LYNN] PART 3*



01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C LITTLE BREAD AND BUTTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C LITTLE BREAD AND BUTTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C LITTLE BREAD AND BUTTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C PONSONBY CENTRAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C PONSONBY CENTRAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C PONSONBY CENTRAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*01 DEC 2012] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + GREY LYNN] PART 4*



01 DEC 12 20°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*01 DEC 2012] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + GREY LYNN + CBD] PART 5*



01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C SILO PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C SILO PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C SILO PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C SILO PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*01 DEC 2012] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 6*



01 DEC 12 20°C SILO PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C SILO PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C SILO PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C SILO PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C SILO PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C SILO PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C SILO PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C SILO PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C SILO PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C SILO PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

You are a persistently naughty boy! :yes:

Lovely people, and lovely lifestyle.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Tons of wonderful photos yet again! You are such a naughty photographer indeed... Taking pics of people napping at Silo Park, eating at Wynyard Quarter, working at Freeman's Bay... Oh man, you really can't resist taking subjects of people! :hug:

And by the way, I find your Auckland Tower shots pretty spectacular as far away as Freeman's Bay, I even love the Carlsberg and Auckland Tower photo! I also like the Charlie's stand-up booth with "Help Yourself"... Brilliant marketing strategy indeed! You really make me think of putting my photography up to the next level! Love them all, mate!


----------



## Tourniquet

SYDNEY said:


> 01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 01 DEC 12 20°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


 Braziiiil!!! XD
Guaraná Antartica on the second pic, cool.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Amazing Pics


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> You are a persistently naughty boy! :yes:
> 
> Lovely people, and lovely lifestyle.


What me ? never  Thanks hun :hug:




fieldsofdreams said:


> Tons of wonderful photos yet again! You are such a naughty photographer indeed... Taking pics of people napping at Silo Park, eating at Wynyard Quarter, working at Freeman's Bay... Oh man, you really can't resist taking subjects of people! :hug:
> 
> And by the way, I find your Auckland Tower shots pretty spectacular as far away as Freeman's Bay, I even love the Carlsberg and Auckland Tower photo! I also like the Charlie's stand-up booth with "Help Yourself"... Brilliant marketing strategy indeed! You really make me think of putting my photography up to the next level! Love them all, mate!


I like to provide my viewers with a taste and feel of the area and people seem to sum it up quite well - then again we are all voyeurs and people watching is what we do best  Thanks for the comment and all your thoughts :hug: Nothing wrong with your pics, they are great :cheers: 




Tourniquet said:


> Braziiiil!!! XD
> Guaraná Antartica on the second pic, cool.


I have noticed a huge influx of Brazilians of late, I love the vibrancy and energy that they bring along with them :cheers:




italiano_pellicano said:


> Amazing Pics


Thanks :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*01 DEC 2012] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 7*



01 DEC 12 20°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 DEC 12 20°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*02 DEC 2012] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | MAHURANGI] PART 1*



02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As always, awesome photos :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ indeed...one of the most interesting and cheerful threads in SSC :cheers:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ As always, awesome photos :cheers:


Thanks mate, have a great weekend :cheers:




aarhusforever said:


> ^^ indeed...one of the most interesting and cheerful threads in SSC :cheers:


That is a huge compliment, thank you and may you also have an amazing weekend :hug:


----------



## Guest

*02 DEC 2012] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | MAHURANGI] PART 2*



02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


02 DEC 12 19°C MAHURANGI REGIONAL PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*03 DEC 2012] : 21°C MONDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



03 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*03 DEC 2012] : 21°C MONDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



03 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


03 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

I love the two pigeons 'getting cosy' in the foreground of that picture.


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> I love the two pigeons 'getting cosy' in the foreground of that picture.


You are so observant, I didn't think that many will notice that - well done hun :hug:


----------



## Guest

EDIT


----------



## Guest

*07 DEC 2012] : 19°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*07 DEC 2012] : 19°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


07 DEC 12 19°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

I've only just realised that these are 'historical' pics - I was wondering why the Christmas decorations were still on display. Fab all the same


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Too many wonderful images that I cannot just put those in a short, yet sweet comment! Mahurangi Park looks really gorgeous with the sheep and the cows roaming freely and undisturbed in a vast area of green (gotta love those roadside flowers too—those look pretty!). Along with that, I especially like that picture frame as an (temporary) art installment: surely, families with children would go there and have their pictures taken!

And by the way, those Christmas shots look spectacular, be it from inside a mall or on the street... I especially like the Christmas decor with blue accents inside a shopping center: that looks really cool! And from your 7 December collection, I see a brown brick building with a clock tower: what is it? From what I can tell, it looks like Auckland's City Hall to me, given its ornate window design that makes the structure very gorgeous. And all those miniature Christmas homes on display remind me of the Christmas exhibits I used to enjoy when I was a kid in Manila: those would have been very flamboyant, complete with dancing Christmas lights, lots of trains rolling around, and even a miniature Santa Claus (complete with a ho-ho-ho sound) to complete the holiday atmosphere.

Your latest photo collections truly show that during the Holiday season, Auckland sure knows how to blend in the scenic and spectacular in terms of serene landscapes and shimmering decor and lights, and I'm sure that your Christmas was truly wonderful. Well done again, mate! :hug:


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> I've only just realised that these are 'historical' pics - I was wondering why the Christmas decorations were still on display. Fab all the same


Yeah, I am still stuck in December, a bit of a time warp I fear  I have way too many pics to get through but I will hopefully catch up soon enough. Thanks again for the reply :hug:




fieldsofdreams said:


> Too many wonderful images that I cannot just put those in a short, yet sweet comment! Mahurangi Park looks really gorgeous with the sheep and the cows roaming freely and undisturbed in a vast area of green (gotta love those roadside flowers too—those look pretty!). Along with that, I especially like that picture frame as an (temporary) art installment: surely, families with children would go there and have their pictures taken!
> 
> And by the way, those Christmas shots look spectacular, be it from inside a mall or on the street... I especially like the Christmas decor with blue accents inside a shopping center: that looks really cool! And from your 7 December collection, I see a brown brick building with a clock tower: what is it? From what I can tell, it looks like Auckland's City Hall to me, given its ornate window design that makes the structure very gorgeous. And all those miniature Christmas homes on display remind me of the Christmas exhibits I used to enjoy when I was a kid in Manila: those would have been very flamboyant, complete with dancing Christmas lights, lots of trains rolling around, and even a miniature Santa Claus (complete with a ho-ho-ho sound) to complete the holiday atmosphere.
> 
> Your latest photo collections truly show that during the Holiday season, Auckland sure knows how to blend in the scenic and spectacular in terms of serene landscapes and shimmering decor and lights, and I'm sure that your Christmas was truly wonderful. Well done again, mate! :hug:


Thanks, your analysis is much appreciated like always and I take it all onboard mate. Thanks for all your efforts :hug:


----------



## Guest

*09 DEC 2012] : 23°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



09 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*09 DEC 2012] : 23°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



09 DEC 12 23°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C QUAY STREET KINGSLOW LANDING by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C QUAY STREET KINGSLOW LANDING by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C QUAY STREET KINGSLOW LANDING by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C QUAY STREET KINGSLOW LANDING by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C QUAY STREET KINGSLOW LANDING by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*09 DEC 2012] : 23°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD + SUBURB | PARNELL] PART 3*



09 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, very nice updates SYDNEY :cheers:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Once again, very nice updates SYDNEY :cheers:


Thanks CG, you are very kind mate :hug:


----------



## Guest

*09 DEC 2012] : 23°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | PARNELL + ORAKEI] PART 4*



09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE ORAKEI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE ORAKEI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE ORAKEI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE ORAKEI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE ORAKEI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE ORAKEI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE ORAKEI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE ORAKEI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE ORAKEI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE ORAKEI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE ORAKEI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE ORAKEI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE ORAKEI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*09 DEC 2012] : 23°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | ORAKEI + MISSION BAY] PART 5*



09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE ORAKEI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE ORAKEI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

I really love the picture of the gull.

And I also love the shot taken on the road just before it enters down-town - It gives me the feeling & excitement that you get when you are just about to arrive in the 'big city'.


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> I really love the picture of the gull.
> 
> And I also love the shot taken on the road just before it enters down-town - It gives me the feeling & excitement that you get when you are just about to arrive in the 'big city'.


Thanks :hug: I am also surprised by how the gull pic came out, it took me some time to get the perfect shot


----------



## Guest

*09 DEC 2012] : 23°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | MISSION BAY + KOHIMARAMA + ST HELIERS] PART 6*



09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE MISSION BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE KOHIMARAMA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*09 DEC 2012] : 23°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | ST HELIERS] PART 7*



09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI ST HELIERS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Let me catch up yet again with comment tidbits:

- Your Britomart pics look really nice, and you've taken shots of its Transportation Center... it seems to be quite empty! When does it have lots of people and bus traffic? I also like that bird with an open beak, as if he was talking to you! And I truly love the embrace scene you've taken a pic of... makes me wanna :hug: you! On top of that, I like the cyclists you've taken as well: how much is it to rent a bike there in Auckland? And on Tamaki Drive, I sense that white motorcycle-like vehicle: what is it, and how popular is that in Auckland? I sense that in the summer, New Zealanders are totally decked out in their shades and tank tops!

- I truly love your shot of Tamaki Drive facing back to Auckland, with the Auckland Tower in sight... it gives me a sense that despite being quite far from the city center, that shows how close that road is. Along with that, I can see a lot of towers as well in the distance: what is your most favorite building or skyscraper in the city? And speaking of roads, what is that highway with a flyover (viaduct) and the leftmost lane saying "Bus Only Ends"?

- A true delight for me: the advertisement that says "The Harbour Bridge takes a holiday"... makes me think that, oh, the bridge will be closed due to roadworks? :lol:

- Orakei looks like a fantastic beach town, and hey, I can see Auckland from the beach too! I can sense that yes, it is still part of Auckland, and one does not need to drive far to find great seaside communities... and with summer, I sense that so many are swimming and sunbathing, even Santa Claus has his sights on the women too!  And thank god for Mr. Fruity: it sells avocados for cheap as well!

- St. Heliers looks like yet another spectacular beach town (ooooh, someone just got married in one of your pics!), and it's so fun to see families, couples, and children play in the sand! Gotta love the dog wading and the yachts sailing by... and man, your bus looks much different than the buses I get here: it's much cleaner and brighter than I thought!

See, once I lose my time because I look through your wonderful pictures, it becomes much more difficult for me to catch up! I'll tell you, though: the best pictures so far from your collection are:


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE ORAKEI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE ORAKEI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C TAMAKI DRIVE ORAKEI by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

fieldsofdreams said:


> Let me catch up yet again with comment tidbits:


- Your Britomart pics look really nice, and you've taken shots of its Transportation Center... it seems to be quite empty! When does it have lots of people and bus traffic? 

*It varies during the day, rush and peak hours are of course the busiest. One must remember that Auckland has a small population (1.5 million) and you won't see the crowds that you would expect to see in SFO. Thankfully public transport patronage is increasing year on year :cheers:*

I also like that bird with an open beak, as if he was talking to you! And I truly love the embrace scene you've taken a pic of... makes me wanna :hug: you! On top of that, I like the cyclists you've taken as well: how much is it to rent a bike there in Auckland? And on Tamaki Drive, I sense that white motorcycle-like vehicle: what is it, and how popular is that in Auckland? I sense that in the summer, New Zealanders are totally decked out in their shades and tank tops!

*Bike hire is cheap - about NZ$ 20.00 per day (US$16.00). That is a tuk-tuk and not so popular. The 3 wheel bicycles are far more popular.*

- I truly love your shot of Tamaki Drive facing back to Auckland, with the Auckland Tower in sight... it gives me a sense that despite being quite far from the city center, that shows how close that road is. Along with that, I can see a lot of towers as well in the distance: what is your most favorite building or skyscraper in the city? And speaking of roads, what is that highway with a flyover (viaduct) and the leftmost lane saying "Bus Only Ends"?

*My favourite skyscraper is The Metropolis (the tower with the beehive structure on top of it). It is apartments and I wish that I could afford the penthouse  The Victoria Park Viaduct is part of the SH1 motorway and the bus lane ends where it feeds onto the motorway going North. *

- A true delight for me: the advertisement that says "The Harbour Bridge takes a holiday"... makes me think that, oh, the bridge will be closed due to roadworks? :lol:

*Nah, just art work for the Summer holidays *

- Orakei looks like a fantastic beach town, and hey, I can see Auckland from the beach too! I can sense that yes, it is still part of Auckland, and one does not need to drive far to find great seaside communities... and with summer, I sense that so many are swimming and sunbathing, even Santa Claus has his sights on the women too!  And thank god for Mr. Fruity: it sells avocados for cheap as well!

*The closest beach community is 2 kilometres from the CBD and the coastlines are lined with villages / suburbs. Greater Auckland is huge, it sprawls way too much for the population - 140Km from North to South but there are lots of parks interspersed (more than 800 parks in the city). * 

- St. Heliers looks like yet another spectacular beach town (ooooh, someone just got married in one of your pics!), and it's so fun to see families, couples, and children play in the sand! Gotta love the dog wading and the yachts sailing by... and man, your bus looks much different than the buses I get here: it's much cleaner and brighter than I thought!

*The bus system has had a major overhaul in the last couple of years and they just keep on getting better and more modern. I love them :cheers:*

See, once I lose my time because I look through your wonderful pictures, it becomes much more difficult for me to catch up! I'll tell you, though: the best pictures so far from your collection are:

*Thanks mate, you are the best :hug:*


----------



## Guest

EDIT


----------



## Guest

EDIT


----------



## Guest

*09 DEC 2012] : 23°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 8*



09 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*12 DEC 2012] : 23°C WEDNESDAY*

* [CBD]*



12 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*14 DEC 2012] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + PONSONBY] PART 1*



14 DEC 12 23°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C PONSONBY CENTRAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C PONSONBY CENTRAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C PONSONBY CENTRAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C PONSONBY CENTRAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*14 DEC 2012] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + PONSONBY + K'ROAD + CBD] PART 2*



14 DEC 12 23°C PONSONBY CENTRAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C PONSONBY CENTRAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C PONSONBY CENTRAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C FREEMAN'S BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*14 DEC 2012] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 3*



14 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C THE PAVILIONS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C THE PAVILIONS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C THE PAVILIONS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C THE PAVILIONS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Aren't human cultures amazing?


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Aren't human cultures amazing?


I totally agree :colgate: Have a fantatsic weekend hun :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*14 DEC 2012] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 4*



14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART QE2 SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART QE2 SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART QE2 SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART QE2 SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART QE2 SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*14 DEC 2012] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 5*



14 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*14 DEC 2012] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 6*



14 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 DEC 12 23°C VICTORIA PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*15 DEC 2012] : 21°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | LONG BAY] PART 1*



15 DEC 12 21°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 DEC 12 21°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 DEC 12 21°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 DEC 12 21°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 DEC 12 21°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 DEC 12 21°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 DEC 12 21°C LONG BAY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*15 DEC 2012] : 21°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | TAKAPUNA] PART 2*



15 DEC 12 21°C TAKAPUNA HURSTMERE GREEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 DEC 12 21°C TAKAPUNA HURSTMERE GREEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 DEC 12 21°C TAKAPUNA HURSTMERE GREEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 DEC 12 21°C TAKAPUNA HURSTMERE GREEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 DEC 12 21°C TAKAPUNA HURSTMERE GREEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 DEC 12 21°C TAKAPUNA HURSTMERE GREEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 DEC 12 21°C TAKAPUNA HURSTMERE GREEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 DEC 12 21°C TAKAPUNA HURSTMERE GREEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 DEC 12 21°C TAKAPUNA HURSTMERE GREEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 DEC 12 21°C TAKAPUNA HURSTMERE GREEN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 DEC 12 21°C TAKAPUNA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 DEC 12 21°C TAKAPUNA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 DEC 12 21°C TAKAPUNA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 DEC 12 21°C TAKAPUNA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

So much fun!

Great pictures.


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> So much fun!
> 
> Great pictures.


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*16 DEC 2012] : 21°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD]*



16 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 DEC 12 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*21 DEC 2012] : 26°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



21 DEC 12 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 DEC 12 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 DEC 12 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 DEC 12 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 DEC 12 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 DEC 12 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*21 DEC 2012] : 26°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



21 DEC 12 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 DEC 12 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 DEC 12 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 DEC 12 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 DEC 12 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 DEC 12 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


21 DEC 12 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*27 DEC 2012] : 24°C THURSDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY]*



27 DEC 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 DEC 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 DEC 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 DEC 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 DEC 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 DEC 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 DEC 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 DEC 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

Wow Sydney your photos are so well taken, I love the people, the blue haired lady, the smiles, the shops, the roads, the sea, the sun, the sunny's, the bird, the trees, the architecture, the skyline, the colors, everything :banana:


----------



## Falubaz

^^ yup, everything is soooo great! I love the pics!
Just, if there could be less pics per post...


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Too many sophisticated and spectacular pics... I don't know where to start yet again!

The cruise liner pics were wonderful, and I can see how busy Britomart can be, especially during the Christmas rush! I especially love the artwork for the Harbour Bridge yet again... and its great message on reading.

The extensive variety of Christmas decorations gives me an impression that New Zealanders are a very creative folk, especially the glass painting of a lady sitting on top of a Christmas tree... On top of that, Wynyard Quarter truly shows the creative spirit, with all those paintings, a mound, and all those little "designs" that bring out the overall beauty of the open space. I'd spend hours hanging out at Wynyard Quarter myself and do a lot of people-watching!

Those bench and seating area pics in Takapuna look truly wonderful, with major themes being wood, cement, or (for the truly artistic) molded plastic! I mean, Auckland definitely cares for its people that nearly every possible open space would have at least a long bench or a set of 'egg'-shaped chairs to help people relax after a long walk at a park or beach.

What else can I truly say? Thank you for sharing some of the most interesting and wonderful pictures from Auckland, and your collections truly give me a magnificent painting of what the city has to offer. I'll tell you: if I were to travel to Auckland just to do photo shoots, it'd take me more than a month to accomplish what you've done... You are simply a sweet and carefree photographer, mate! :applause:

Lots of :hug: and :cheers2: to you yet again on your brilliant photo collections! I'd better take more time to look at each of your splendid photos because you tend to post too many at once!


----------



## Andre_idol

MAN...did I procrastinate on this thread..... Took me some time to catch up but I could not miss the "sculptures on shore...2012 edition" and the "Santa Parade" 

And I see we´re almost on Christmas according to the photos data...and since I failed miserably at coming here wishing a good one...I hope you indeed had fun mate!!

As you understand it´s impossible to point out my favs of all of this pages I just saw...I just want them to keep them coming...and occurred to me...night shots...you working on that? New Years Eve fireworks special?? 

Have a wonderful Sunday...cheers from Portugal :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25

Fabulous as always!


----------



## Benonie

WOW! again and again. Absolute stunning pictures. This thread is always worth a visit, one of the best and no doubt the most colorful on Urban Showcase.

Thanks for sharing them Sydney! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

charpentier said:


> Wow Sydney your photos are so well taken, I love the people, the blue haired lady, the smiles, the shops, the roads, the sea, the sun, the sunny's, the bird, the trees, the architecture, the skyline, the colors, everything :banana:


Wow, thanks mate :hug: I am stoked to read that you enjoy the pics that much, it means a lot to me :cheers:




Falubaz said:


> ^^ yup, everything is soooo great! I love the pics!
> Just, if there could be less pics per post...


I used to post 10 pics a day and then I was told that I should post more  At the moment I feel that I am posting too much but there is method to my madness, I am quite behind and I am trying to catch up. If it is too much for you then I suggest that you stop looking and wait a month or so, by then I would have hopefully caught up and will only post once a day  Thanks for the comment :cheers:




fieldsofdreams said:


> Too many sophisticated and spectacular pics... I don't know where to start yet again!
> 
> The cruise liner pics were wonderful, and I can see how busy Britomart can be, especially during the Christmas rush! I especially love the artwork for the Harbour Bridge yet again... and its great message on reading.
> 
> The extensive variety of Christmas decorations gives me an impression that New Zealanders are a very creative folk, especially the glass painting of a lady sitting on top of a Christmas tree... On top of that, Wynyard Quarter truly shows the creative spirit, with all those paintings, a mound, and all those little "designs" that bring out the overall beauty of the open space. I'd spend hours hanging out at Wynyard Quarter myself and do a lot of people-watching!
> 
> Those bench and seating area pics in Takapuna look truly wonderful, with major themes being wood, cement, or (for the truly artistic) molded plastic! I mean, Auckland definitely cares for its people that nearly every possible open space would have at least a long bench or a set of 'egg'-shaped chairs to help people relax after a long walk at a park or beach.
> 
> What else can I truly say? Thank you for sharing some of the most interesting and wonderful pictures from Auckland, and your collections truly give me a magnificent painting of what the city has to offer. I'll tell you: if I were to travel to Auckland just to do photo shoots, it'd take me more than a month to accomplish what you've done... You are simply a sweet and carefree photographer, mate! :applause:
> 
> Lots of :hug: and :cheers2: to you yet again on your brilliant photo collections! I'd better take more time to look at each of your splendid photos because you tend to post too many at once!


Aaaah thanks, you are sweet and I love how you take the time to explore all the photographs and I especially love the the detailed feedback. It makes it all worthwhile - thanks mate :hug:




Andre_idol said:


> MAN...did I procrastinate on this thread..... Took me some time to catch up but I could not miss the "sculptures on shore...2012 edition" and the "Santa Parade"
> 
> And I see we´re almost on Christmas according to the photos data...and since I failed miserably at coming here wishing a good one...I hope you indeed had fun mate!!
> 
> As you understand it´s impossible to point out my favs of all of this pages I just saw...I just want them to keep them coming...and occurred to me...night shots...you working on that? New Years Eve fireworks special??
> 
> Have a wonderful Sunday...cheers from Portugal :cheers:


Long time no read, it is great reading you again  I had an amazing sunday - quite hedonistic to say the least, many church going folk would not agree  Thanks - all the best to you and yours mate, may all your dreams, fantasies and wished come true :cheers:




Chadoh25 said:


> Fabulous as always!


Thanks :hug:



Benonie said:


> WOW! again and again. Absolute stunning pictures. This thread is always worth a visit, one of the best and no doubt the most colorful on Urban Showcase.
> 
> Thanks for sharing them Sydney! :cheers:


You are most welcome mate and thanks for the lovely comment :hug:


----------



## Guest

EDIT


----------



## Guest

*27 DEC 2012] : 24°C THURSDAY*

* [SUBURB | PONSONBY] PART 2*



27 DEC 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


27 DEC 12 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*28 DEC 2012] : 25°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*28 DEC 2012] : 25°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



28 DEC 12 25°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Some interesting experiments in the first set - with either your camera or with the editing?


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Some interesting experiments in the first set - with either your camera or with the editing?


Thanks, with my new camera, it has an amazing zoom lens and it is about half the size of my old camera. Technology advancements are amazing :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*28 DEC 2012] : 25°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 3*



28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*28 DEC 2012] : 25°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 4*



28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*28 DEC 2012] : 25°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 5*



28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C AUCKLAND ART GALLERY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C AUCKLAND ART GALLERY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C AUCKLAND ART GALLERY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C AUCKLAND ART GALLERY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*28 DEC 2012] : 25°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 6*



28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


28 DEC 12 25°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Let me be honest: Albert Park truly looks much more colorful than the parks I see around here in San Francisco... I may not have been to Central Park in NYC yet, but your images of Albert Park really shows how wonderful Auckland's open spaces are. On top of that, I truly love the various flower blooms from orange to violet to red... I mean, it is full of life that I would really love to take a good stroll around! Plus, that building full of green leaves... what building is it? It makes me think that it is right next to Albert Park, and it looks really gorgeous! And I especially adore the people who just hangout at the park, with the splendid fountain making the stay truly worthwhile...

I am very interested with that glass building that is shaped like a wing: what is it? I also love that various street scenes you've taken, from a wide avenue full of healthy trees to Britomart with a Metrolink bus... and by the way, what's the difference between Metrolink and the Outer Link bus (in gold)?

The University of Auckland campus looks very spacious and lovely at the same time, with a wonderful blend of sleek, modern buildings with those made of brick. I especially like the Chinese-inspired covered structure where a mother and a child hang out. And that big D sculpture (back on Albert Park) really enforces my creativity to think outside the box a lot!

I'd say your latest pics from Wynyard Quarter and Britomart to be some of the more brilliant shots... looks like it was a bit cloudy when you took those pics, yet I really love the CBD as a backdrop to the Britomart Transportation Center. I'll tell you: you really keep taking better and better pics, I cannot just keep track which among them are the best. But let me tell you: you have some of the loveliest images I have ever seen from a mid-size city as Auckland.

Tons of :hug: and :cheers1: mate! Excellent collection once again!


----------



## Guest

fieldsofdreams said:


> Let me be honest: Albert Park truly looks much more colorful than the parks I see around here in San Francisco... I may not have been to Central Park in NYC yet, but your images of Albert Park really shows how wonderful Auckland's open spaces are. On top of that, I truly love the various flower blooms from orange to violet to red... I mean, it is full of life that I would really love to take a good stroll around! Plus, that building full of green leaves... what building is it? It makes me think that it is right next to Albert Park, and it looks really gorgeous! And I especially adore the people who just hangout at the park, with the splendid fountain making the stay truly worthwhile...
> 
> *The building covered in vines is one of Auckland's oldest buildings and it is now a private club for The Auckland Business Association.*
> 
> I am very interested with that glass building that is shaped like a wing: what is it? I also love that various street scenes you've taken, from a wide avenue full of healthy trees to Britomart with a Metrolink bus... and by the way, what's the difference between Metrolink and the Outer Link bus (in gold)?
> 
> *The Building shaped like a wing is Auckland Uni's Business School, it is stunning. The only difference between Metrolink and The Link bus is the fact that they operate different routes. It just helps passengers relate to the bus and the route.*
> 
> The University of Auckland campus looks very spacious and lovely at the same time, with a wonderful blend of sleek, modern buildings with those made of brick. I especially like the Chinese-inspired covered structure where a mother and a child hang out. And that big D sculpture (back on Albert Park) really enforces my creativity to think outside the box a lot!
> 
> I'd say your latest pics from Wynyard Quarter and Britomart to be some of the more brilliant shots... looks like it was a bit cloudy when you took those pics, yet I really love the CBD as a backdrop to the Britomart Transportation Center. I'll tell you: you really keep taking better and better pics, I cannot just keep track which among them are the best. But let me tell you: you have some of the loveliest images I have ever seen from a mid-size city as Auckland.
> 
> *Thank you, you are very sweet :hug:*
> 
> Tons of :hug: and :cheers1: mate! Excellent collection once again!


I have replied above in *red* ... Thanks again for all of your wonderful comments :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*29 DEC 2012] : 27°C SATURDAY*

* [FROM THE CBD TO THE SUBURB OF WAIHEKE ISLAND] PART 1*



29 DEC 12 27°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*29 DEC 2012] : 27°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND] PART 2*



29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Idyllic!

I see that you are continuing to experiment - what is it that you wanted to be able to achieve with your new camera?


----------



## Tourniquet

I guess I already said that but your photos of Auckland makes me want to instantly take a plane and go there. You make Auckland looks like heaven ( maybe it is at all ).


----------



## Avalanix

every photo a postcard picture


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Idyllic!
> 
> I see that you are continuing to experiment - what is it that you wanted to be able to achieve with your new camera?


I would love to perfect the lighting and not have to use photoshop - the new camera has made it much easier now that I don't have to look down a long lens, all I use now is the LCD screen. Have a great weekend :cheers:




Tourniquet said:


> I guess I already said that but your photos of Auckland makes me want to instantly take a plane and go there. You make Auckland looks like heaven ( maybe it is at all ).


Cheers mate, my Auckland is heaven, what you see is what I experience. Enjoy the weekend and be naughty 




Avalanix said:


> every photo a postcard picture


Wow, that is a huge compliment - thanks :hug: make the most of the weekend mate and stay safe :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*29 DEC 2012] : 27°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND] PART 3*



29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*29 DEC 2012] : 27°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND] PART 4*


*My boyfriend (Mr_Kiwi_Fruit) and I zip-lining on Waiheke Island:*







29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000

this is somewhere of a place that emits an aura 
of peace and quiet and open air.
how lovely to see the hills in greens
or people lazily lying down the powdery sands
while listening to the gentle sounds of the roaring waves.
this is life, a real one indeed and let's drink to that.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Guest

capricorn2000 said:


> this is somewhere of a place that emits an aura
> of peace and quiet and open air.
> how lovely to see the hills in greens
> or people lazily lying down the powdery sands
> while listening to the gentle sounds of the roaring waves.
> this is life, a real one indeed and let's drink to that.:cheers::cheers:


It has an amazing aura - the island attracts the esoteric types, hippies, gay couples and artists. If my partner had work on the island I would live there. It is also known as Cadbury Island - full of fruits and nuts 

Thanks for the comment mate :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[29 DEC 2012] : 27°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND] PART 5*



29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 DEC 12 27°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 JAN 2013] : 26°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | WESTERN SPRINGS - AUCKLAND ZOO] PART 2*



06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 JAN 2013] : 26°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | WESTERN SPRINGS - AUCKLAND ZOO] PART 3*



06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 JAN 2013] : 26°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | WESTERN SPRINGS - AUCKLAND ZOO] PART 4*



06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 JAN 2013] : 26°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | WESTERN SPRINGS - AUCKLAND ZOO] PART 5*



06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C AUCKLAND ZOO by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C TRAM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C TRAM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 JAN 13 26°C TRAM by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[12 JAN 2013] : 26°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



12 JAN 13 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Reminds me that my friend and I are intending to visit Chester Zoo; when the weather picks up a bit!

Looks like an interesting and fun-filled day.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Wow, instead of me looking at all the fine photos at Auckland Zoo, I went instead to look at the three wonderful tram pics! In fact, tram 321 looks very familiar to me: is that from Melbourne by any chance? In San Francisco, we have tram 496 that has the exact same color as tram 321. I also find tram 248 to be really interesting too, with doors on either end of the vehicle, and I really love the bright red paint! Here's Tram 496 in San Francisco for a comparison:


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Reminds me that my friend and I are intending to visit Chester Zoo; when the weather picks up a bit!
> 
> Looks like an interesting and fun-filled day.


I hope that the weather clears up for ya, I look forward to seeing the photographs :cheers:




fieldsofdreams said:


> Wow, instead of me looking at all the fine photos at Auckland Zoo, I went instead to look at the three wonderful tram pics! In fact, tram 321 looks very familiar to me: is that from Melbourne by any chance? In San Francisco, we have tram 496 that has the exact same color as tram 321. I also find tram 248 to be really interesting too, with doors on either end of the vehicle, and I really love the bright red paint! Here's Tram 496 in San Francisco for a comparison:


The 321 tram is a W2 class tram from Melbourne. Not so sure about tram 249 but I am willing to bet that it is also from London and was assembled as a kit-set.


----------



## Guest

*[12 JAN 2013] : 26°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



12 JAN 13 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[12 JAN 2013] : 26°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 3*



12 JAN 13 26°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Those newest updates are also very nice, SYDNEY


----------



## openlyJane

Nice updates. There is something quite different in the quality of your recent pictures. Interesting!


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Those newest updates are also very nice, SYDNEY


You are most kind - thank you :hug:




openlyJane said:


> Nice updates. There is something quite different in the quality of your recent pictures. Interesting!


Thanks :colgate: Could be the light perhaps ?


----------



## Guest

*[12 JAN 2013] : 26°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 4*



12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


12 JAN 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[13 JAN 2013] : 27°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD + EAST COAST SUBURBS] PART 1*



13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## charpentier

:applause: Sydney, I love the stories your photos tell


----------



## aarhusforever

^^ Indeed :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Gorgeous!


----------



## Chadoh25

Awesome photos! It makes me want to go on vacation to some place warm and sunny!


----------



## Guest

charpentier said:


> :applause: Sydney, I love the stories your photos tell


Thanks mate, you are very kind :hug:




aarhusforever said:


> ^^ Indeed :cheers:


Thanks :colgate:




openlyJane said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you :cheers:




Chadoh25 said:


> Awesome photos! It makes me want to go on vacation to some place warm and sunny!


I can well imagine but hang in there, summer is just around the corner for you


----------



## Guest

*[13 JAN 2013] : 27°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD + EAST COAST SUBURBS] PART 2*



13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


13 JAN 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[26 JAN 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Too many colorful pics with full of character and contrasts! I can truly connect the plentiful seafood choices (with the Seafood Feastival) with the long coastlines of both North and South Islands, and I truly can imagine the wealth of beverages (particularly coffee) available on the street. As usual, the sights are very colorful, and with shorts on hand, it seems like summer is indeed in full swing in Auckland. Gotta love those people hanging out too at Wynyard Quarter, the bike pics near the harbor, and the typically quiet Britomart area... I also wanna taste that chocolate pastry too (lined up with the red currant, lemon cream, and other gorgeous-looking and [must be] tasty morsels)!

You truly master the art of color, and you really are a connoisseur of beauty, Sydney. Your latest pics show the true beauty of Auckland on the inside, and I am deeply appreciative that you show the best of your city. Well done, mate! :applause: Hopefully, I can treat you on your birthday too...


----------



## Guest

fieldsofdreams said:


> Too many colorful pics with full of character and contrasts! I can truly connect the plentiful seafood choices (with the Seafood Feastival) with the long coastlines of both North and South Islands, and I truly can imagine the wealth of beverages (particularly coffee) available on the street. As usual, the sights are very colorful, and with shorts on hand, it seems like summer is indeed in full swing in Auckland. Gotta love those people hanging out too at Wynyard Quarter, the bike pics near the harbor, and the typically quiet Britomart area... I also wanna taste that chocolate pastry too (lined up with the red currant, lemon cream, and other gorgeous-looking and [must be] tasty morsels)!
> 
> You truly master the art of color, and you really are a connoisseur of beauty, Sydney. Your latest pics show the true beauty of Auckland on the inside, and I am deeply appreciative that you show the best of your city. Well done, mate! :applause: Hopefully, I can treat you on your birthday too...


Cheers mate, I am so busy at the moment, I have just enough time to do my updates and then I am off. I need to find the time to go through all your threads as well as all my other favourite threads. I haven't forgotten you. Thanks for the comment and enjoy the weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[26 JAN 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[26 JAN 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 3*



26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice new photos SYDNEY :applause:


----------



## openlyJane

Beautiful, as ever!


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Amazing, very nice new photos SYDNEY :applause:


Thank you, you are a honey :colgate:




openlyJane said:


> Beautiful, as ever!


Thanks sweety, I hope that your weekend has been a good one, mine has been exhausting - one event after the next. I need a holiday


----------



## Guest

*[26 JAN 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | PARNELL] PART 4*



26 JAN 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[26 JAN 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | PARNELL] PART 5*



26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As always, amazing and very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol

Ah! I needed my amazing-SYDNEY-photos of Auckland, surroundings and wonderful islands fix!!

What beauty...never ceases to amaze me! And thanks for the zip lining video!

You´re in Autumn already, right? Our Winter is still bringing us hail, rain, wind and cold! 

Keep them coming, mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ As always, amazing and very nice photos :cheers:


Cheers mate :hug:




Andre_idol said:


> Ah! I needed my amazing-SYDNEY-photos of Auckland, surroundings and wonderful islands fix!!
> 
> What beauty...never ceases to amaze me! And thanks for the zip lining video!
> 
> You´re in Autumn already, right? Our Winter is still bringing us hail, rain, wind and cold!
> 
> Keep them coming, mate :cheers:


Thanks, long time no read. Yes it is winter but it still feels like the middle of Summer, we are experiencing one of our worst droughts in recorded history, it hasn't rained for months.

Hang in there mate, not long now and the sun will be shining down on ya


----------



## Guest

*[26 JAN 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | PARNELL] PART 6*



26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[26 JAN 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | PARNELL] PART 7*



26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


26 JAN 13 24°C PARNELL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Gorgeous.


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Gorgeous.


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[01 FEB 2013] : 27°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[01 FEB 2013] : 27°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C ALBERT PARK by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[01 FEB 2013] : 27°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 3*



01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C ST PATRICK'S SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C ST PATRICK'S SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C ST PATRICK'S SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C ST PATRICK'S SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C ST PATRICK'S SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C ST PATRICK'S SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[01 FEB 2013] : 27°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 4*



01 FEB 13 27°C ST PATRICK'S SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C La Loupiote Acrobat Sailboat by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C La Loupiote Acrobat Sailboat by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C La Loupiote Acrobat Sailboat by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C La Loupiote Acrobat Sailboat by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C La Loupiote Acrobat Sailboat by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again, amazing & very nice :cheers:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Once again, amazing & very nice :cheers:


Thanks mate, you never tend to forget me and I am very grateful for that :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[01 FEB 2013] : 27°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 5*



01 FEB 13 27°C La Loupiote Acrobat Sailboat by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C La Loupiote Acrobat Sailboat by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C La Loupiote Acrobat Sailboat by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C La Loupiote Acrobat Sailboat by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C La Loupiote Acrobat Sailboat by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C La Loupiote Acrobat Sailboat by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C La Loupiote Acrobat Sailboat by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C La Loupiote Acrobat Sailboat by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[01 FEB 2013] : 27°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 6*



01 FEB 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 FEB 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

What else can I say, Sydney? Amazing art sculptures, energetic acrobats and street performers, interesting activities to see and do... Auckland definitely has a life of its own on the waterfront! I am much more interested with the first photo of your latest collection: I wonder how that art sculpture with blue color is made… there is indeed so much to see and watch near the Harbor indeed! And one thing I noted from your previous set: recycle it on the go trash bins. Those look catchy and easy to remember indeed... I wonder if that is solar-powered too.

Fantastic shots, mate! You really bring much more color into my life through your collection! :hug:


----------



## Guest

fieldsofdreams said:


> What else can I say, Sydney? Amazing art sculptures, energetic acrobats and street performers, interesting activities to see and do... Auckland definitely has a life of its own on the waterfront! I am much more interested with the first photo of your latest collection: I wonder how that art sculpture with blue color is made… there is indeed so much to see and watch near the Harbor indeed! And one thing I noted from your previous set: recycle it on the go trash bins. Those look catchy and easy to remember indeed... I wonder if that is solar-powered too.
> 
> Fantastic shots, mate! You really bring much more color into my life through your collection! :hug:


Cheers mate, you are very kind :hug: I think that the sculpture is made of bronze but I could be wrong. Have an amazing weekend and I am so jealous that you are studying urban planning - if only I was younger


----------



## Guest

*[08 FEB 2013] : 24°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



08 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

I love the polar bear in the hoodie, especially!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Bagel Love should a great place to have a bagel or two, washed down with either a cup of coffee and hot chocolate, and that's breakfast for me! I truly love the restaurant with all the motorcycles and bikes on display: makes me want to eat and spend my time there! Your restaurants and cafes seem to be pretty creative with both their exteriors and interiors... makes me want to :rant: about the cafes I see here as either dull and dark, or busy yet boring. Lovely pics, Sydney... can't wait for even more! :hug:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

SYDNEY said:


> I am so jealous that you are studying urban planning - if only I was younger


Oh really? Tell me more about what you want to know about urban planning -- in Australia and New Zealand, I suspect it is called "Town Planning", which is essentially similar to urban planning: developing cities and communities in ways that adapt to local customs. And I think you can still learn Urban Planning in other ways than just university... I'll find resources for you.


----------



## Benonie

Yet another perfect series of pictures! Lovely!


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> I love the polar bear in the hoodie, especially!


Thanks, it does seem to attract a lot of attention, people stop in front of it and just stare at it 




fieldsofdreams said:


> Oh really? Tell me more about what you want to know about urban planning -- in Australia and New Zealand, I suspect it is called "Town Planning", which is essentially similar to urban planning: developing cities and communities in ways that adapt to local customs. And I think you can still learn Urban Planning in other ways than just university... I'll find resources for you.


I am especially interested in Landscape Architecture i.e. place- making. I feel that public plazas etc. are the heart of cities and can make or break a city. If I was ten years younger I would go and study again but I really don't have the energy for it anymore  Instead I am planning on becoming more active with the city council and getting involved that way i.e. via my blog. I have already met with very influential people and they seem to listen to me and have adopted some of my ideas. Cross fingers that I get involved at a deeper level. Thanks mate, I look forward to your proposals and seeing your work one day :colgate:




Benonie said:


> Yet another perfect series of pictures! Lovely!


You are too kind, thanks mate and enjoy what is left of the weekend :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[09 FEB 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND] PART 1*



09 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[09 FEB 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND] PART 2*



09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

So much public art........


I love the way the grave is decorated.


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> So much public art........
> 
> 
> I love the way the grave is decorated.


The art is quite inspiring although I preferred the exhibition two years ago. The Waihetians are trying to establish the island as an arts institution and I would say that they are well on their way to achieving just that :cheers:

I stand corrected but I think that it's a Maori grave.


----------



## Guest

*[09 FEB 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND] PART 3*



09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[09 FEB 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND] PART 4*



09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

SYDNEY said:


> I am especially interested in Landscape Architecture i.e. place- making. I feel that public plazas etc. are the heart of cities and can make or break a city. If I was ten years younger I would go and study again but I really don't have the energy for it anymore  Instead I am planning on becoming more active with the city council and getting involved that way i.e. via my blog. I have already met with very influential people and they seem to listen to me and have adopted some of my ideas. Cross fingers that I get involved at a deeper level. Thanks mate, I look forward to your proposals and seeing your work one day


Ah ok. Gotcha. It seems like you are indeed using those photos to convey messages to your city council to make Auckland even better everyday, and it reminds me of a blog that I haven't touched for months now because I am seriously focused on my photography that I haven't had a chance to find time to just sit down and write what I truly want to say! I mean, I love spontaneity in terms of creating ideas, but, sometimes, I know that my ideas can be challenged, mostly because cities here do not have adequate funding to make such things happen anymore, especially on improving public transportation in the region. That said, though, I've checked out your blog, and it looks simply fantastic! I mean, that's nearly exactly I want to have myself! I would really like to restart my blog again, its just that I want to find some inspiration first, especially on the design. I have no problem with contents myself! 

Beyond that, Waiheke… I feel really glad to see yet another round of Waiheke Island photos from you! I mean, I've seen your gorgeous collections before from the island, and your latest collection never ceases to amaze me: just a 35-minute ferry ride from the CBD, and I am brought into a yet more tranquil community where I could see the towers of Auckland from a distance, and I can be consumed walking around the island all day, taking snaps of those lovely yachts and boats, having some snacks… and adoring those lovely sculptures! Yes, indeed, that is an idyllic retreat for me, and it's close to the city! Love them all again, Sydney! :hug:


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks, long time no read. Yes it is winter but it still feels like the middle of Summer, we are experiencing one of our worst droughts in recorded history, it hasn't rained for months.
> 
> Hang in there mate, not long now and the sun will be shining down on ya


Yeah I saw a few days ago your Northern Island is having some problems with lack of rain. Hope you get some soon! Here seems like Winter wants to go out in style...

Thanks for all the updates...never tired of looking at Waiheke Island! :cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol

double post due to annoying internet connection... :|


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates SYDNEY and well done :cheers:


----------



## Guest

fieldsofdreams said:


> Ah ok. Gotcha. It seems like you are indeed using those photos to convey messages to your city council to make Auckland even better everyday, and it reminds me of a blog that I haven't touched for months now because I am seriously focused on my photography that I haven't had a chance to find time to just sit down and write what I truly want to say! I mean, I love spontaneity in terms of creating ideas, but, sometimes, I know that my ideas can be challenged, mostly because cities here do not have adequate funding to make such things happen anymore, especially on improving public transportation in the region. That said, though, I've checked out your blog, and it looks simply fantastic! I mean, that's nearly exactly I want to have myself! I would really like to restart my blog again, its just that I want to find some inspiration first, especially on the design. I have no problem with contents myself!
> 
> Beyond that, Waiheke… I feel really glad to see yet another round of Waiheke Island photos from you! I mean, I've seen your gorgeous collections before from the island, and your latest collection never ceases to amaze me: just a 35-minute ferry ride from the CBD, and I am brought into a yet more tranquil community where I could see the towers of Auckland from a distance, and I can be consumed walking around the island all day, taking snaps of those lovely yachts and boats, having some snacks… and adoring those lovely sculptures! Yes, indeed, that is an idyllic retreat for me, and it's close to the city! Love them all again, Sydney! :hug:


I know that you are gong to be an awesome asset to wherever you live :hug: Thanks for the feedback :cheers:




Andre_idol said:


> Yeah I saw a few days ago your Northern Island is having some problems with lack of rain. Hope you get some soon! Here seems like Winter wants to go out in style...
> 
> Thanks for all the updates...never tired of looking at Waiheke Island! :cheers:


You are most welcome, thanks for the comment mate :hug: Yeah the drought is pretty tough on the farmers and the parks but here in the city we are enjoying the sunny weather. The last 3 days has seen some rain but not enough  I am sure that we will get more than our fair share when winter arrives  




christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice updates SYDNEY and well done :cheers:


Thanks :colgate:


----------



## Guest

Sometimes video can accentuate the "feel" of an area better than photographs so let's take a short break from my photographs, sit back and enjoy the following videos which portray some of the districts of Auckland opcorn:


*KINGSLAND*







*WATERFRONT*







*GREY LYNN*







*FEDERAL STREET*







*EDEN TERRACE*


----------



## Guest

*[09 FEB 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND] PART 5*



09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[09 FEB 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND] PART 6*



09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[09 FEB 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND] PART 7*



09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[09 FEB 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND] PART 8*



09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[09 FEB 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND] PART 9*



09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[09 FEB 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND] PART 10*



09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[09 FEB 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND + CBD] PART 11*



09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Waiheke Island - what a beautiful and fun-filled place. Just love all of the quirky art-works.


----------



## Taller Better

What a beautiful country! It is getting a lot of exposure just now because of the Hobbit film!


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Waiheke Island - what a beautiful and fun-filled place. Just love all of the quirky art-works.


I knew that you would be the one to appreciate it  Thanks for the comment and be naughty this weekend :cheers:




Taller said:


> What a beautiful country! It is getting a lot of exposure just now because of the Hobbit film!


Thanks TB :hug: I hoep that it is all good exposure, one can only take so much of green rolling hills and the Southern Alps


----------



## Guest

*[10 FEB 2013] : 25°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | HOBSONVILLE POINT] PART 1*



10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[10 FEB 2013] : 25°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | HOBSONVILLE POINT] PART 2*



10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## mobus

2012 02 04 (14e) Chinese Lantern Festival @ Albert Park-a55v-09 by Terry Hollis, on Flickr

Lantern Festival / 03 by -stereographic-, on Flickr
Chinese Lantern festival Auckland 2012 by newzealandmale32yearsold, on Flickr

Stars & Moons by Keran McKenzie, on Flickr

Safety first. by wonderferret, on Flickr

Tangled On Trees by puting bagwis, on Flickr

thriving by GTRtist, on Flickr
Lantern Festival 2011 by Jaime Carter, on Flickr

Chinese Booths by puting bagwis, on Flickr

Under The Lighted Tree by puting bagwis, on Flickr

Auckland Lantern Festival 2010 by Jaime Carter, on Flickr

lanterns and people by GTRtist, on Flickr

Lantern Festival / 05 by -stereographic-, on Flickr
Old lamps for new! by Robyn Gallagher, on Flickr
Lantern Festival / 06 by -stereographic-, on Flickr

Sheep Lantern :: Lightroom by JDR-Photography, on Flickr
Pigs by Robyn Gallagher, on Flickr
Curiosity by puting bagwis, on Flickr

Chinese Cups by Rayna.Ramsay, on Flickr
DSCF0970 by Avesh Vather, on Flickr
Crimson by JoshyWindsor, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

EDIT


----------



## Guest

*[10 FEB 2013] : 25°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | HOBSONVILLE POINT] PART 3*



10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 FEB 13 25°C HOBSONVILLE POINT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[15 FEB 2013] : 24°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY] PART 1*



15 FEB 13 24°C GAY PRIDE PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C GAY PRIDE PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C GAY PRIDE PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C GAY PRIDE PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C GAY PRIDE PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C GAY PRIDE PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[15 FEB 2013] : 24°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY] PART 2*



15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C GAY PRIDE PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice new photos from Auckland as well


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice new photos from Auckland as well


Thanks CG :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[15 FEB 2013] : 24°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURB | GREY LYNN + K'ROAD + CBD] PART 3*



15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C GAY PRIDE PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[15 FEB 2013] : 24°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 4*



15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C ASB HQ by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C ASB HQ by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C ASB HQ by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Sydney; your photos are "magazine quality". Perfect!


----------



## aljuarez

Awesome photos, as always!
I must confess I hadn't checked out the Eye blog. Great stuff! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Sydney; your photos are "magazine quality". Perfect!


Thanks :colgate: :hug:




aljuarez said:


> Awesome photos, as always!
> I must confess I hadn't checked out the Eye blog. Great stuff! :cheers:


Cheers mate, I am glad to read that you enjoyed it


----------



## Guest

*[15 FEB 2013] : 24°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 5*



15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 FEB 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[16 FEB 2013] : 26°C SATURDAY*

* [VICTORIA QUARTER + CBD] PART 1*



16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000

gorgeous shots as usual..you're so fortunate you'll living in an awesome place with awesomely beautiful people living a true real life. I'm jealous.


----------



## Guest

capricorn2000 said:


> gorgeous shots as usual..you're so fortunate you'll living in an awesome place with awesomely beautiful people living a true real life. I'm jealous.


Cheers mate :hug: I bet that many people say the same about you and Vancouver :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*[16 FEB 2013] : 26°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD + PONSONBY] PART 2*



16 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[16 FEB 2013] : 26°C SATURDAY*

* [PONSONBY] PART 3*



16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[16 FEB 2013] : 26°C SATURDAY*

* [PONSONBY] PART 4*



16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[16 FEB 2013] : 26°C SATURDAY*

* [PONSONBY] PART 5*



16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Absolutely Fabulous!


----------



## musiccity

Auckland and Waiheke Island must look beautiful around Christmas time when the Pohutukawa trees are blooming!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Sydney, those Gay Pride Parade shots look absolutely brilliant! Those rival the people who participate and watch the Gay Pride spectacle here in San Francisco that takes place around the last week of June, with the Parade taking place on the last Sunday of June. I recall taking so many wonderful shots of women on Harley Davidson bikes, cheerleaders, the Gay Men Chorus, lots of LGBT organizations and causes, and hundreds of thousands (if not in the millions) of spectators watching the parade go by, full of dancing, picture taking, and everything you can think of! I'll tell you: there are so many creative costumes from your Pride Parade, I cannot just tell which among them is the best, if not the most interesting or bizarre or anything! Your pics from the Parade really rock, my friend: it makes me want to watch this year's parade again along Market Street! :hug:

_Disclaimer: I may not be gay, but I truly like the spectacle of the LGBT community putting out a magnificent parade that rivals the Chinese New Year parade, the county fairs, and the various ethnic festivals that take place around the region._


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Absolutely Fabulous!


Very clever  Thanks :hug:




musiccity said:


> Auckland and Waiheke Island must look beautiful around Christmas time when the Pohutukawa trees are blooming!


It is stunning, I just wish that the blooms would last longer than 2 to 3 months  Thanks for the comment mate :cheers:




fieldsofdreams said:


> Sydney, those Gay Pride Parade shots look absolutely brilliant! Those rival the people who participate and watch the Gay Pride spectacle here in San Francisco that takes place around the last week of June, with the Parade taking place on the last Sunday of June. I recall taking so many wonderful shots of women on Harley Davidson bikes, cheerleaders, the Gay Men Chorus, lots of LGBT organizations and causes, and hundreds of thousands (if not in the millions) of spectators watching the parade go by, full of dancing, picture taking, and everything you can think of! I'll tell you: there are so many creative costumes from your Pride Parade, I cannot just tell which among them is the best, if not the most interesting or bizarre or anything! Your pics from the Parade really rock, my friend: it makes me want to watch this year's parade again along Market Street! :hug:
> 
> _Disclaimer: I may not be gay, but I truly like the spectacle of the LGBT community putting out a magnificent parade that rivals the Chinese New Year parade, the county fairs, and the various ethnic festivals that take place around the region._


It is great fun no matter what your sexual orientation is. The Pride Parade was stopped 13 years ago because people thought that it was no longer needed due to the fact that homosexuals enjoyed the same rights as everybody else here in NZ but now it has been brought back to life as a 16 day festival which not only celebrates the gay community but also includes everybody else :cheers:


----------



## Guest

edit


----------



## Guest

*[16 FEB 2013] : 26°C SATURDAY*

* [PONSONBY] PART 7*



16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[16 FEB 2013] : 26°C SATURDAY*

* [PONSONBY] PART 8*



16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## aljuarez

Such a fun place!! :banana:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Such a colorful and lively festival indeed! That really compels me to watch this year's Gay Pride parade here in San Francisco, which will coincide with the start of the America's Cup regatta! I'd say that those spectators really had a great time, and I can observe that the streets end up being much cleaner while the parade passes by compared to here in San Francisco where everything but the kitchen sink is used to show their pride! And by the way, question: have you ever participated at that parade before?

Again, colorful and magnificent shots, mate! Love them all! :hug:


----------



## Guest

aljuarez said:


> Such a fun place!! :banana:


That's because I live here  :colgate: Thanks mate :hug:




fieldsofdreams said:


> Such a colorful and lively festival indeed! That really compels me to watch this year's Gay Pride parade here in San Francisco, which will coincide with the start of the America's Cup regatta! I'd say that those spectators really had a great time, and I can observe that the streets end up being much cleaner while the parade passes by compared to here in San Francisco where everything but the kitchen sink is used to show their pride! And by the way, question: have you ever participated at that parade before?
> 
> Again, colorful and magnificent shots, mate! Love them all! :hug:


Thanks :hug: you can never have enough colour in your life


----------



## Guest

*[16 FEB 2013] : 26°C SATURDAY*

* [PONSONBY] PART 9*



16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[16 FEB 2013] : 26°C SATURDAY*

* [PONSONBY] PART 10*



16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Great fun!

Liverpool's Pride this year has the theme of 'Superheroes'.


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Great fun!
> 
> Liverpool's Pride this year has the theme of 'Superheroes'.


It's awesome fun, next year I am gong to participate instead of taking photographs :colgate:

How predictable - superheroes is almost every gay man's fantasy


----------



## Guest

*[16 FEB 2013] : 26°C SATURDAY*

* [PONSONBY] PART 11*



16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[16 FEB 2013] : 26°C SATURDAY*

* [PONSONBY] PART 12*



16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

SYDNEY said:


> It's awesome fun, next year I am gong to participate instead of taking photographs :colgate:
> 
> How predictable - superheroes is almost every gay man's fantasy


There was a public poll, and this was the choice.


Great pics!


----------



## DaveF12

wow! lovely pride celebration.


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Brilliant crowd pics :kiss: :hug:


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> There was a public poll, and this was the choice.
> 
> 
> Great pics!


Thanks :hug: I saw the post before you edited it and I agree, the lesbian community is under-represented. Have an awesome weekend and I look forward to viewing your weekend collection 




DaveF12 said:


> wow! lovely pride celebration.


Cheers mate, enjoy the weekend :cheers:




Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Brilliant crowd pics :kiss: :hug:


Thanks my baby, I wuf u :kiss:


----------



## Guest

*[16 FEB 2013] : 26°C SATURDAY*

* [PONSONBY] PART 13*



16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[18 FEB 2013] : 27°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



18 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


18 FEB 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[22 FEB 2013] : 26°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD | CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL] PART 1*



22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

You must be so lucky, Sydney, to be a part of the Pride Parade this year since I notice that all of your photos were taken in between the fences! I wonder: for how many years have you been participating in the parade, and how's the feeling that you take part in it? And were you always a photographer for the parade itself over the years? I'll tell you: I'll find a way to take as many wonderful photos as I can when the San Francisco Gay Pride Parade comes along in late-June: that way, we could compare our photos and see how the parade comes along here! Quick question, though: who were the grand marshals of this year's festivities?

And returning to your CBD shots, I'll tell you once again: truly colorful and fantastic shots, especially that from the Chinese Lantern Festival (part of the Chinese New Year festivities)! The heat really makes a lot of people sweat, and I can see quite a lot of men having no shirt on to keep themselves cool! I wonder if you take off your shirt too while taking photos because it's warm outside...? Anyways, Sydney, you really show the more active side of Auckland, and your Pride Parade shots are simply among the best I've ever seen! Love them all, my friend! :hug:


----------



## Guest

fieldsofdreams said:


> You must be so lucky, Sydney, to be a part of the Pride Parade this year since I notice that all of your photos were taken in between the fences! I wonder: for how many years have you been participating in the parade, and how's the feeling that you take part in it? And were you always a photographer for the parade itself over the years? I'll tell you: I'll find a way to take as many wonderful photos as I can when the San Francisco Gay Pride Parade comes along in late-June: that way, we could compare our photos and see how the parade comes along here! Quick question, though: who were the grand marshals of this year's festivities?
> 
> And returning to your CBD shots, I'll tell you once again: truly colorful and fantastic shots, especially that from the Chinese Lantern Festival (part of the Chinese New Year festivities)! The heat really makes a lot of people sweat, and I can see quite a lot of men having no shirt on to keep themselves cool! I wonder if you take off your shirt too while taking photos because it's warm outside...? Anyways, Sydney, you really show the more active side of Auckland, and your Pride Parade shots are simply among the best I've ever seen! Love them all, my friend! :hug:


Thanks mate, you are very kind :hug: I got a press pass so I had unrestricted access. My blog Eye on Auckland is quite well known in the city and I get invited to be part of events etc. I am very lucky :colgate: 

The shirt definitely comes off every now and then but I prefer to have nothing on at all  Thanks for the comment mate and enjoy the weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[22 FEB 2013] : 26°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD | CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL] PART 2*



22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[22 FEB 2013] : 26°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD | CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL] PART 3*



22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks mate, you are very kind :hug: I got a press pass so I had unrestricted access. My blog Eye on Auckland is quite well known in the city and I get invited to be part of events etc. I am very lucky :colgate:
> 
> The shirt definitely comes off every now and then but I prefer to have nothing on at all  Thanks for the comment mate and enjoy the weekend :cheers:


Perhaps you can help me on my blog which, I sense, is moving like molasses. It focuses on a very specific topic, transport, but I am willing to expand it even further should my time allows, and I am sitting on a mine of over 40,000 images, ready to be deployed to my blog and here on SSC at anytime. I have had a hard time truly to do a blog while participating very actively here at SSC because I feel like I share my photos to a limited audience when I want to expand it even further. I have had my blog for over three years, in which I find limited success, and I am looking to make it even better.


----------



## capricorn2000

you have such a fantabulous pride parade - well attended and very orderly and I can see some South Asians and Maoris.
Likewise, I love the displays of Chinese lanterns and I can imagine how beautiful the place is at night time when they are all lit up.


----------



## openlyJane

I love the images of the Chinese Lantern Festival. So much effort and creativity.


----------



## Guest

fieldsofdreams said:


> Perhaps you can help me on my blog which, I sense, is moving like molasses. It focuses on a very specific topic, transport, but I am willing to expand it even further should my time allows, and I am sitting on a mine of over 40,000 images, ready to be deployed to my blog and here on SSC at anytime. I have had a hard time truly to do a blog while participating very actively here at SSC because I feel like I share my photos to a limited audience when I want to expand it even further. I have had my blog for over three years, in which I find limited success, and I am looking to make it even better.


I wish I could mate but focusing on my blog is a challenge in itself - it's a lot of work and sometimes I wonder why I started it in the first place  :lol: ... probably for all the goodie bags at fashion shows :colgate:




capricorn2000 said:


> you have such a fantabulous pride parade - well attended and very orderly and I can see some South Asians and Maoris.
> Likewise, I love the displays of Chinese lanterns and I can imagine how beautiful the place is at night time when they are all lit up.


Thanks :hug: I was pleasantly surprised and didn't expect them to make so much effort, a great start to a new event in the city. I am sure that 2014 will be bigger and better :cheers:




openlyJane said:


> I love the images of the Chinese Lantern Festival. So much effort and creativity.


Thanks hun :hug: I am pleased that you enjoyed them :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*[22 FEB 2013] : 26°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD | CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL] PART 4*



22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[22 FEB 2013] : 26°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD | CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL] PART 5*



22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[22 FEB 2013] : 26°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD | CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL] PART 6*



22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C CHINESE LANTERN FESTIVAL by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

Man, do I envy this place! Fantastic stuff from the Pride Parade and this Chinese Festival 

Also thanks for the videos a few pages back, and...I wonder who do you have to _kill _to get one of those houses we can see on the Waiheke Island :| 

Keep them coming mate :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates as usually, SYDNEY


----------



## Dancer

Looks like a great city! New Zealand is high on my list of places to see.


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Man, do I envy this place! Fantastic stuff from the Pride Parade and this Chinese Festival
> 
> Also thanks for the videos a few pages back, and...I wonder who do you have to _kill _to get one of those houses we can see on the Waiheke Island :|
> 
> Keep them coming mate :cheers:


You need to marry a rich Kiwi for one of those houses  Thanks for the comment mate and I am very pleased to see that you still enjoy popping in every now and then for a browse :colgate: 




christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice updates as usually, SYDNEY


As usual, thanks mate :hug:




Dancer said:


> Looks like a great city! New Zealand is high on my list of places to see.


The city has changed a lot in the last couple of years - more colourful and more vibrant :colgate: If you ever make it to these parts please pm me and I will gladly show you around the city :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[22 FEB 2013] : 26°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 7*



22 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[22 FEB 2013] : 26°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 8*



22 FEB 13 26°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 FEB 13 26°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[23 FEB 2013] : 26°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURBS | INNER CITY] PART 1*



23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[23 FEB 2013] : 26°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURBS | INNER CITY] PART 2*



23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[23 FEB 2013] : 26°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURBS | INNER CITY] PART 3*



23 FEB 13 26°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C QUEEN STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[23 FEB 2013] : 26°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURBS | INNER CITY] PART 4*



23 FEB 13 26°C QUEEN STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C QUEEN STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C QUEEN STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C QUEEN STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C QUEEN STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[23 FEB 2013] : 26°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURBS | INNER CITY] PART 5*



23 FEB 13 26°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[23 FEB 2013] : 26°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURBS | INNER CITY] PART 6*



23 FEB 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 FEB 13 26°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## alexander2000

quite an interesting shots and I particularly love the candids.


----------



## openlyJane

What to say!

Stunning imagery; beautiful, happy people; and I love the artwork featuring the blackbirds.

If ever there was an urban idyll, your portraits of Auckland must surely be it.


----------



## Guest

alexander2000 said:


> quite an interesting shots and I particularly love the candids.


Cheers mate, thanks for the feedback :hug:




openlyJane said:


> What to say!
> 
> Stunning imagery; beautiful, happy people; and I love the artwork featuring the blackbirds.
> 
> If ever there was an urban idyll, your portraits of Auckland must surely be it.


No need to say anything hun, a like is more than enough  Thanks anyways and I hope that you had a great weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[01 MAR 2013] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[01 MAR 2013] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## musiccity

I am so jealous that you live in such a nice place Sydney! Auckland is literally the perfect city


----------



## Alstonbernard

*Great*

Great snaps indeed Auckland is beautiful.... 

Personalised Gifts Australia,
Australian Made Gifts,
Business Corporate Gifts,
Executive Corporate Gifts,


Regards,


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Those mannequin shots at the CBD (Resene Fashion in the City) look truly wonderful to look at, I can see my sister taking photos with nearly each one of them (especially the pink one with all those shopping bags!). I mean, I love that idea of showcasing Auckland's arts scene through its mannequins, decked with various themes as crafts, summer of love and peace, even those butterflies... I'd say that it is such a cool idea, I might even think of having that as a temporary installation at Union Square here in San Francisco! On top of that, those bus shelters at Britomart look much cleaner and safer for me to use than those I see here in San Francisco because there is little to no sign of graffiti or vandalism on them, people just go through their daily routines, and there are not a lot of rowdy teenagers skating through those stops and tagging them with marker pens. And, those open spaces are, again, colorful, vibrant, and fantastic, it just pulls me into the picture and wants me to appreciate the urban life you enjoy!

I must say: Sydney, you are an amazing photographer, and you truly represent Auckland well. :applause: :hug:


----------



## Guest

musiccity said:


> I am so jealous that you live in such a nice place Sydney! Auckland is literally the perfect city


No need to be jealous mate  some love it and some hate it but I have grown to love it immensely. It is offers a very peaceful existence, a great lifestyle and a fantastic mix of nature and urbanism :cheers: Thanks for the comment :hug:




Alstonbernard said:


> Great snaps indeed Auckland is beautiful


Cheers mate :hug:




fieldsofdreams said:


> Those mannequin shots at the CBD (Resene Fashion in the City) look truly wonderful to look at, I can see my sister taking photos with nearly each one of them (especially the pink one with all those shopping bags!). I mean, I love that idea of showcasing Auckland's arts scene through its mannequins, decked with various themes as crafts, summer of love and peace, even those butterflies... I'd say that it is such a cool idea, I might even think of having that as a temporary installation at Union Square here in San Francisco! On top of that, those bus shelters at Britomart look much cleaner and safer for me to use than those I see here in San Francisco because there is little to no sign of graffiti or vandalism on them, people just go through their daily routines, and there are not a lot of rowdy teenagers skating through those stops and tagging them with marker pens. And, those open spaces are, again, colorful, vibrant, and fantastic, it just pulls me into the picture and wants me to appreciate the urban life you enjoy!
> 
> 
> I must say: Sydney, you are an amazing photographer, and you truly represent Auckland well. :applause: :hug:


Aaaaah you are too kind my friend. Not everything is perfect, we also have "trolls" that like to deface things such as scratch the glass at the bus shelters and scribble their useless tag on polls etc. but the Council is more or less onto it  Thanks again for all the kind words and the feedback :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[01 MAR 2013] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 3*



01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C BRITOMART FASHION  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C BRITOMART FASHION  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C BRITOMART FASHION  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C BRITOMART FASHION  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C BRITOMART FASHION  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C BRITOMART FASHION  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[01 MAR 2013] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 4*



01 MAR 13 23°C BRITOMART FASHION  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C BRITOMART FASHION  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C BRITOMART FASHION  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C BRITOMART FASHION  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C BRITOMART FASHION  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C BRITOMART FASHION  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C BRITOMART FASHION  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C BRITOMART FASHION  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C BRITOMART FASHION  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C BRITOMART FASHION  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C BRITOMART FASHION  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C BRITOMART FASHION  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## musiccity

Another thing, how is gay life in Auckland? I saw the pride pics you posted and it seemed vibrant! But can you give a detailed account?


----------



## Guest

musiccity said:


> Another thing, how is gay life in Auckland? I saw the pride pics you posted and it seemed vibrant! But can you give a detailed account?


Compared to cities such as Cape Town and Johannesburg (which have populations far greater then Auckland) the gay scene is far more vibrant and bigger here. Most clubs are gay friendly, there are 3 gay clubs, 3 bars, cabaret bars run by drag queens, numerous gay restaurants and cafes. There are also at least 4 saunas. I have never encountered any homophobia but in saying that we also have our fair share of grommets  It is expected that same-sex marriage will be legalised tonight but if that doesn't go through then you still have the option of a civil union. We have many gay politicians serving in Government and many famous tv personalities that host local shows. It is a very fair and open scene. Areas that are very gay in Auckland is Grey Lynn (aka Gay Lynn), Ponsonby, St Mary's Bay and Kingsland. 

Air NZ has the pink flight every year (look on youtube - it is fab) and Queenstown hosts the Southern Hemisphere's largest Gay Ski Week annually  I hope that helps


----------



## Guest

*[01 MAR 2013] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 5*



01 MAR 13 23°C BRITOMART FASHION  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 MAR 13 23°C BRITOMART FASHION  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[06 MAR 2013] : 24°C WEDNESDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



06 MAR 13 24°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAR 13 24°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAR 13 24°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAR 13 24°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAR 13 24°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAR 13 24°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAR 13 24°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAR 13 24°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAR 13 24°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAR 13 24°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 MAR 2013] : 24°C WEDNESDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



06 MAR 13 24°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAR 13 24°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAR 13 24°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAR 13 24°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAR 13 24°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAR 13 24°C AOTEA SQUARE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 MAR 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[08 MAR 2013] : 27°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



08 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


08 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ I've heard of Pink Flight. It operates between Auckland and San Francisco, and it must be a truly colorful and vibrant experience on that flight. I'd say that too with your latest collections from Britomart: I'm surprised that despite it being a major transportation hub, it also hosts fashion shows as well, complete with models strutting down the catwalk. On top of that, I notice so many people watching it as well, making me think that those are the previews for the Spring collection... And Aotea Square definitely continues my train of thought that Auckland continues to be a vibrant and colorful city, despite Autumn taking shape in an otherwise magnificent day!

Looking truly amazing to me! You never fail to brighten up my day! :hug:


----------



## openlyJane

Colourful shots.

I love the look on the women's faces as they watch the ( Autumn Collection?) catwalk - very distinct; can't quite work it out - not really pleasure at all - maybe anxiety and critical analysis? LOL

My daughter is in Oz at present, but is considering going to N.Z on a one year visa when she leaves. I've told her how lovely it looks.


----------



## Guest

musiccity said:


> Another thing, how is gay life in Auckland? I saw the pride pics you posted and it seemed vibrant! But can you give a detailed account?


An update for you .... last night New Zealand became the 13th Country in the World (and the first in the Asia / Pacific Region) to legalise gay marriage :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Great pictures. Beautiful city.


----------



## charpentier

SYDNEY said:


> An update for you .... last night New Zealand became the 13th Country in the World (and the first in the Asia / Pacific Region) to legalise gay marriage :cheers:


Congratulations New Zealand! kay: :banana::banana: :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[09 MAR 2013] : 27°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 3*



09 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[09 MAR 2013] : 27°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] PART 4*



09 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


09 MAR 13 27°C BRITOMART by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice new photos from Auckland as well, SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Really great, very nice new photos from Auckland as well, SYDNEY


Cheers mate :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[10 MAR 2013] : 27°C SUNDAY*

* [WESTERN SPRINGS | PACIFICA FESTIVAL] PART 1*



10 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[10 MAR 2013] : 27°C SUNDAY*

* [WESTERN SPRINGS | PACIFICA FESTIVAL] PART 2*



10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Beautiful black swan!

Happy people.


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Beautiful black swan!
> 
> Happy people.


:cheers: :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[10 MAR 2013] : 27°C SUNDAY*

* [WESTERN SPRINGS + CBD | PACIFICA FESTIVAL] PART 3*



10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C PACIFICA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[10 MAR 2013] : 27°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] PART 4*



10 MAR 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


10 MAR 13 27°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[13 MAR 2013] : 26°C WEDNESDAY*

* [CBD]*



13 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[15 MAR 2013] : 26°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 1*



15 MAR 13 26°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C VIADUCT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[15 MAR 2013] : 26°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 2*



15 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

That seagull is looking nonchalantly past the sandwich - very crafty!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

What else can I say? You have *never, ever* failed to make me come back to your thread, even though I've been busy for the past several days, because your images look all too bright, colorful, and magnificent. I mean, come on, what else can I ask for? The Pacifica Festival looks brilliant with a lot of native and Pacific Islander people showcasing the best of the Polynesian and Melanesian cultures, Britomart looks fantastic still with lots of escalators and people walking around, Wynyard Quarter never ceases to amaze me with tons of people hanging out under the sun, and the Viaduct shots look truly modern that I cannot mask the beauty and richness of your city in any possible way!

On top of that, on your latest Wynyard Quarter pics, I see bikes: LOTS of them, acting as both art pieces and the real things! I wonder if bikes were a theme for a particular exhibit at that lovely open space because there are so many bikes that I sense that there is something being conveyed with all those bike replicas... and the CBD remains a wonderful place indeed, especially that gorgeous sunset shot, with the port and harbor in view! Question, though: on that crowded bus pic you have from your Pacifica Festival collection, is it really that crowded often on the weekends because of the festivities, or is it something else? And do you often go to the city by bus, train, driving, or biking?

Superb shots, Sydney! Bravo! :hug: :applause:


----------



## mick_mc

:nuts:A LOT OF WEIRD LOOKING DUDES


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> That seagull is looking nonchalantly past the sandwich - very crafty!


Yeah, I was hoping to do a sequence capture of before and after but the gull behaved itself  




fieldsofdreams said:


> What else can I say? You have *never, ever* failed to make me come back to your thread, even though I've been busy for the past several days, because your images look all too bright, colorful, and magnificent. I mean, come on, what else can I ask for? The Pacifica Festival looks brilliant with a lot of native and Pacific Islander people showcasing the best of the Polynesian and Melanesian cultures, Britomart looks fantastic still with lots of escalators and people walking around, Wynyard Quarter never ceases to amaze me with tons of people hanging out under the sun, and the Viaduct shots look truly modern that I cannot mask the beauty and richness of your city in any possible way!
> 
> On top of that, on your latest Wynyard Quarter pics, I see bikes: LOTS of them, acting as both art pieces and the real things! I wonder if bikes were a theme for a particular exhibit at that lovely open space because there are so many bikes that I sense that there is something being conveyed with all those bike replicas... and the CBD remains a wonderful place indeed, especially that gorgeous sunset shot, with the port and harbor in view! Question, though: on that crowded bus pic you have from your Pacifica Festival collection, is it really that crowded often on the weekends because of the festivities, or is it something else? And do you often go to the city by bus, train, driving, or biking?
> 
> Superb shots, Sydney! Bravo! :hug: :applause:


The buses are generally that crowded for festivals, rush hour and peak hour. I travel mostly by bus or I walk (I prefer the latter). I hate using the car, I always feel trapped and frustrated in a metallic cage. Thanks again for your in depth analysis 0 it is much appreciated mate :hug:




mick_mc said:


> :nuts:A LOT OF WEIRD LOOKING DUDES


Whateva twisted sista


----------



## Guest

*[15 MAR 2013] : 26°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] PART 3*



15 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C QUEEN'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C QUEEN'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C QUEEN'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C QUEEN'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C QUEEN'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C QUEEN'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 MAR 13 26°C QUEEN'S WHARF by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[16 MAR 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWMARKET + PONSONBY] PART 1*



16 MAR 13 24°C OSBORNE LANE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C OSBORNE LANE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C OSBORNE LANE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C OSBORNE LANE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C OSBORNE LANE by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Diego_GDL.

The last pictures are great! You can see the cultural life of Auckland, and you can also see good design and good architecture everywhere!!


----------



## mick_mc

:banana:COULD YOU TAKE SOME IMAGES SHOWING SEXY MAORI GIRLS IN BIKINIS? (AGED OVER 18).


----------



## Guest

Diego_GDL. said:


> The last pictures are great! You can see the cultural life of Auckland, and you can also see good design and good architecture everywhere!!


Thanks :hug:




mick_mc said:


> :banana:COULD YOU TAKE SOME IMAGES SHOWING SEXY MAORI GIRLS IN BIKINIS? (AGED OVER 18).


I have - MANY TIMES  You need to browse through quite a few pages but I will see what I can do


----------



## mick_mc

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have - MANY TIMES  You need to browse through quite a few pages but I will see what I can do


THANKYOU


----------



## Guest

*[16 MAR 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | PONSONBY + GREY LYNN] PART 2*



16 MAR 13 24°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C PONSONBY by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[16 MAR 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | PONSONBY + GREY LYNN] PART 3*



16 MAR 13 24°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C GREY LYNN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

Good, out of the ordinary pictures.


----------



## Guest

paul62 said:


> Good, out of the ordinary pictures.


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[16 MAR 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | PONSONBY + FREEMAN'S BAY] PART 4*



16 MAR 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 MAR 13 24°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[17 MAR 2013] : 22°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD]*



17 MAR 13 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 MAR 13 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 MAR 13 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 MAR 13 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


17 MAR 13 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[22 MAR 2013] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 1*



22 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[22 MAR 2013] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 2*



22 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


22 MAR 13 23°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[23 MAR 2013] : 22°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWMARKET] - PART 1*



23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

As usually very nice photos from Auckland :cheers:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> As usually very nice photos from Auckland :cheers:


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[23 MAR 2013] : 22°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWMARKET] - PART 2*



23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[23 MAR 2013] : 22°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWMARKET] - PART 3*



23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## mick_mc

:naughty:NICE CHICKS IN NZ


----------



## openlyJane

Ah! Youthful beauty!

I'm loving the black outfit - on the catwalk a set or so up!


----------



## Guest

mick_mc said:


> :naughty:NICE CHICKS IN NZ


I aim to please mate 




openlyJane said:


> Ah! Youthful beauty!
> 
> I'm loving the black outfit - on the catwalk a set or so up!


I also love it, very simple but very stylish - the best things in life are often simple


----------



## Guest

*[23 MAR 2013] : 22°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWMARKET] - PART 4*



23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[23 MAR 2013] : 22°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWMARKET] - PART 5*



23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C NEWMARKET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[23 MAR 2013] : 22°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | K'ROAD] - PART 6*



23 MAR 13 22°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C K'ROAD by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[23 MAR 2013] : 22°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY] - PART 8*



23 MAR 13 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


23 MAR 13 22°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great and very nice as usually :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos as usually SYDNEY


----------



## TeaTree

mick_mc said:


> The last time I commented on this thread I got reported (I know who by). A moderator wrote to me about posting etiquette because I had commented on some of the sexy chicks you have posted on your thread. I have since seen comments on another thread that you would see on porn platforms like wifelovers.com. I am not one of the clique on here so I will stick to my imposed limits as not to upset the clique and the openlyselfappointedmoderators who are known to report people. Nice images mate.


I bet I know exactly what and who u r talking about.

Sydney. Its gud 2 c dashing people, instead of kids and the most uncomplimentary an ugliest people the city has to offer. It shows u have no personal issues. Ur not selfish coz u show some dashing dudes too. Gud show Sydney.


----------



## Guest

Link ... *Feel good about Auckland and New Zealand* :colgate:


----------



## openlyJane

A great set; particularly liked the image of the packed ferry; and the seagulls.


----------



## Benonie

^^ Indeed, love this thread. Sunny and colorful to make us feel happy on this beautiful globe. Thanks mate! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos as usually SYDNEY


Thanks :hug:




TeaTree said:


> I bet I know exactly what and who u r talking about.
> 
> Sydney. Its gud 2 c dashing people, instead of kids and the most uncomplimentary an ugliest people the city has to offer. It shows u have no personal issues. Ur not selfish coz u show some dashing dudes too. Gud show Sydney.


I appreciate beauty - be that female or male but my subject matter is usually chosen for the feeling that the subject evokes, especially if it is a joyful scene. Nothing better than people having a good time and loving life  Thanks for the words.




openlyJane said:


> That's right, it was me. I wouldn't dream of insulting people's appearances on an urban photo forum. Don't ruin Sydney's great thread & lovely images with your issues. Sorry Sydney. A great set; particularly liked the image of the packed ferry; and the seagulls.


No worries, you have every tight to your opinion especially if it relates to your thread. Thanks Jane :hug:




Benonie said:


> ^^ Indeed, love this thread. Sunny and colorful to make us feel happy on this beautiful globe. Thanks mate! :cheers:


Yeah, the World is stunning ! Cheers mate :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[29 MAR 2013] : 22°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 9*



29 MAR 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 MAR 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 MAR 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 MAR 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 MAR 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 MAR 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 MAR 13 24°C ASB HQ by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


29 MAR 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[30 MAR 2013] : 23°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | MATAKANA]*



30 MAR 13 23°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 13 23°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


30 MAR 13 23°C MATAKANA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[01 APR 2013] : 23°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD]*



01 APR 13 23°C QUEEN STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 13 23°C QUEEN STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 13 23°C QUEEN STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 13 23°C QUEEN STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 13 23°C QUEEN STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 13 23°C QUEEN STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 13 23°C QUEEN STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 13 23°C QUEEN STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 13 23°C QUEEN STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


01 APR 13 23°C QUEEN STREET by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

Ah, nothing like a catching-up-with-SYDNEY-thread Sunday night to end the weekend!

Great stuff as usual :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

That looks like the Bay to Breakers marathon here in San Francisco, Sydney, with all those fancy costumes (including the Lay Off Cage Eggs attire and the traditional banana suit), but I sense it's much more runner friendly because that similar competition here would have a lot of free booze and weed to pass around between participants and spectators. And judging by the number of participants and the atmosphere, I sense that this is much, much more orderly and cleaner than what I get here in San Francisco! 

As of your latest overview shots, I find this one to be another new favorite of mine:



SYDNEY said:


> 29 MAR 13 24°C WYNYARD QUARTER by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


I find that to be a truly fantastic snap of the city from Wynyard Quarter, with the ASB Center having a unique exterior to the left of the main entrance, and those tall towers providing as the backdrop to your image makes it really fancy because that is something I truly aim for in a city. I love the combination of greenery and open spaces contrasting with those lighted buildings, as well as a unique roof on the left side of the ASB Center... that, for me, is simply an awesome image!

Keep up the superb work, my friend! :hug:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Ah, nothing like a catching-up-with-SYDNEY-thread Sunday night to end the weekend!
> 
> Great stuff as usual :cheers:


Sweeeeeet :colgate: Thanks mate :hug:




fieldsofdreams said:


> That looks like the Bay to Breakers marathon here in San Francisco, Sydney, with all those fancy costumes (including the Lay Off Cage Eggs attire and the traditional banana suit), but I sense it's much more runner friendly because that similar competition here would have a lot of free booze and weed to pass around between participants and spectators. And judging by the number of participants and the atmosphere, I sense that this is much, much more orderly and cleaner than what I get here in San Francisco!
> 
> As of your latest overview shots, I find this one to be another new favorite of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> I find that to be a truly fantastic snap of the city from Wynyard Quarter, with the ASB Center having a unique exterior to the left of the main entrance, and those tall towers providing as the backdrop to your image makes it really fancy because that is something I truly aim for in a city. I love the combination of greenery and open spaces contrasting with those lighted buildings, as well as a unique roof on the left side of the ASB Center... that, for me, is simply an awesome image!
> 
> Keep up the superb work, my friend! :hug:


You are the bestest :colgate: Thanks for all your feedback and insight :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[05 APR 2013] : 21°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURB | PONSONBY + GREY LYNN] - PART 1*



05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[05 APR 2013] : 21°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 2*



05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Taller Better

TeaTree said:


> I bet I know exactly what and who u r talking about.
> 
> Sydney. Its gud 2 c dashing people, instead of kids and the most uncomplimentary an ugliest people the city has to offer. It shows u have no personal issues. Ur not selfish coz u show some dashing dudes too. Gud show Sydney.





mick_mc said:


> The last time I commented on this thread I got reported (I know who by). A moderator wrote to me about posting etiquette because I had commented on some of the sexy chicks you have posted on your thread. I have since seen comments on another thread that you would see on porn platforms like wifelovers.com. I am not one of the clique on here so I will stick to my imposed limits as not to upset the clique and the openlyselfappointedmoderators who are known to report people. Nice images mate.


_
Let's just say that there is not going to be any more of this type of chat by a specific group of profiles that tend to flock to only certain threads, and agree with each other. I do not need to explain, as you know very well by now what I am referring to. 
_
Syd, your photos are wonderful! Thanks so much for showing them all to us! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Taller said:


> _
> Let's just say that there is not going to be any more of this type of chat by a specific group of profiles that tend to flock to only certain threads, and agree with each other. I do not need to explain, as you know very well by now what I am referring to.
> _
> Syd, your photos are wonderful! Thanks so much for showing them all to us! :cheers:


Cheers mate, happy to read that it is all sorted :banana: TB to the rescue again :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[05 APR 2013] : 21°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 3*



05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[05 APR 2013] : 21°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 4*



05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


05 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​

*[06 APR 2013] : 21°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 1*



06 APR 13 21°C TRIATHLON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C TRIATHLON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C TRIATHLON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C TRIATHLON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C TRIATHLON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C TRIATHLON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C TRIATHLON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Milan Luka

SYDNEY said:


> 19 FEB 11 26°C  by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


Always enjoy coming to this thread. My first visit to Auckland was in 1989 and while I enjoyed it back then I saw lots of areas where it needed improvement/showed promised. It's great that things are coming to fruition while I'm still young so I can take full advantage of it.

Auckland is really coming into it's own especially now as it develops it's own unique character. If it maintains it's current course the Auckland of 2033 is going to be a truly fantastic city. I don't really want to be political but I think Len Brown and before him Dick Hubbard have played a big part in pushing this city forward.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

I am truly impressed with your latest showcases, Sydney, especially the image of a tall condominium building with a multitude of colors (one for each floor) that looks like a rainbow in horizontal form: that is indeed one creative way to guide people how many floors are there in that building. Along with that, the building with a pattern of the varying shades of red and yellow look amazing, putting color in an otherwise modern, nearly all-white building: that is again another form of creativity at work (observing the same pictures from your related set, it makes me wonder if that is part of a mall, hotel, or a general commercial center with office spaces). And, the varying designs of modern architecture continue to give me very high energy as each one of them gives me an uplifting story of hope that architecture continues to evolve and shape into more challenging territories that force new boundaries in texture, design, and form... I hope similar designs can be made in rebuilding another great NZ city, Christchurch. As for the Triathlon runners, oh boy: those athletes sure need a lot of energy to go through the hurdles of cycling, swimming, and running!

Question: of all the suburbs in Auckland, which is your most favorite, and why? And what makes it unique than Auckland City and other suburbs?

Gorgeous images, my friend! You never cease to amaze me with color, form, and style! :hug:


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> Always enjoy coming to this thread. My first visit to Auckland was in 1989 and while I enjoyed it back then I saw lots of areas where it needed improvement/showed promised. It's great that things are coming to fruition while I'm still young so I can take full advantage of it.
> 
> Auckland is really coming into it's own especially now as it develops it's own unique character. If it maintains it's current course the Auckland of 2033 is going to be a truly fantastic city. I don't really want to be political but I think Len Brown and before him Dick Hubbard have played a big part in pushing this city forward.


The change has been phenomenal in the last 3 years and if it continues at this pace it will be the most liveable city within a decade - no doubt about that :cheers: Thanks for stopping by Luka, we will get to see you in about 2 to 3 months time, I can't wait :colgate:




fieldsofdreams said:


> Question: of all the suburbs in Auckland, which is your most favorite, and why? And what makes it unique than Auckland City and other suburbs?
> 
> Gorgeous images, my friend! You never cease to amaze me with color, form, and style! :hug:


Thanks mate, I have so many favourite suburbs - mostly they are all inner-city suburbs such as Freeman's Bay, Ponsonby, St Mart's Bay, Parnell, Newmarket, Kingsland, Mount Eden, Newton, Grafton etc. Far flung suburbs that I love are Titirangi (located in a rain forest), Matakana (a rural suburb with an amazing market and the most incredible country setting), Omaha Beach (awesome bach's - holiday homes and an incredible white sand beach), Waiheke Island (awesome vineyards and beaches) ... there is so much more that I am probably forgetting but you get a whole country in one city - the variety is mind-boggling


----------



## Guest

*[06 APR 2013] : 21°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 2*



06 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 APR 2013] : 21°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 3*



06 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## alexander2000

everytime i check on your thread, I'm always looking forward for something exciting and interesting to see
and now you did it again mate.....thanks.


----------



## Guest

alexander2000 said:


> everytime i check on your thread, I'm always looking forward for something exciting and interesting to see
> and now you did it again mate.....thanks.


Thanks :hug: Enjoy the weekend mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[06 APR 2013] : 21°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 4*



06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C TRIATHLON by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C TRIATHLON by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 APR 2013] : 21°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 5*



06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Benonie

^^ I love these reflections! Great updates Sydney!


----------



## openlyJane

Love the little 'signature' self-reflection; I've become quite keen on those myself - a little bit of fun!


----------



## Guest

Benonie said:


> ^^ I love these reflections! Great updates Sydney!


Cheers mate, you are very kind :hug:




openlyJane said:


> Love the little 'signature' self-reflection; I've become quite keen on those myself - a little bit of fun!


Those only happen on a good day  I trust that you are enjoying the weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[06 APR 2013] : 21°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 6*



06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 APR 2013] : 21°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 7*



06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

What is it with cup cakes?

There seems to be a world wide obsession with them? 

Great pics.


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice new photos SYDNEY ...well done :cheers:


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> What is it with cup cakes?
> 
> There seems to be a world wide obsession with them?
> 
> Great pics.


Thanks, cup cakes are very trendy right now, the quirkier the better. It takes a lot of effort and resistance but I tend to stay away from the 




christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice new photos SYDNEY ...well done :cheers:


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[06 APR 2013] : 21°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 8*



06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 APR 2013] : 21°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 9*



06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## TeaTree

Luv ur thread.


----------



## DaveF12

gorgeous candid shots of people in the streets.


----------



## Guest

TeaTree said:


> Luv ur thread.


Thank you :cheers:




DaveF12 said:


> gorgeous candid shots of people in the streets.


Cheers mate


----------



## Guest

*[06 APR 2013] : 21°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 10*



06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


06 APR 13 21°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​

*[07 APR 2013] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 1*



07 APR 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


07 APR 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


07 APR 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


07 APR 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


07 APR 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


07 APR 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


07 APR 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[18 MAY 2013] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND] - PART 6*



18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Diego_GDL.

Stunning pictures of New Zealand! The landscape amaze me more and more! Thanks Sydney!


----------



## Guest

Diego_GDL. said:


> Stunning pictures of New Zealand! The landscape amaze me more and more! Thanks Sydney!


You are most welcome mate, thanks for the kind words :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[18 MAY 2013] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND] - PART 7*



18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Do you know that in Britain, it is often said that New Zealand is like Wales, but without the rain? I can definitely see that.


----------



## Guest

*[18 MAY 2013] : 19°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND] - PART 8*



18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


18 MAY 13 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​

*[19 MAY 2013] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | WAIHEKE ISLAND] - PART 9*



19 MAY 13 20°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


19 MAY 13 20°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


19 MAY 13 20°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


19 MAY 13 20°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


19 MAY 13 20°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


19 MAY 13 20°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


19 MAY 13 20°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


19 MAY 13 20°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


19 MAY 13 20°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


19 MAY 13 20°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[22 MAY 2013] : 17°C WEDNESDAY*

* [TAMAKI DRIVE + CBD] - PART 1*



22 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[22 MAY 2013] : 17°C WEDNESDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 2*



22 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[24 MAY 2013] : 19°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD]*



24 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


24 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


24 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


24 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


24 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


24 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


24 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


24 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​

*[25 MAY 2013] : 17°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD | SKY TOWER] - PART 1*



25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[25 MAY 2013] : 17°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD | SKY TOWER] - PART 2*



25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[25 MAY 2013] : 17°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD | SKY TOWER] - PART 3*



25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[25 MAY 2013] : 17°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD | SKY TOWER] - PART 4*



25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[25 MAY 2013] : 17°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD | SKY TOWER] - PART 5*



25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[25 MAY 2013] : 17°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 6*



25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


25 MAY 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Those images from the Auckland Sky Tower look really magnificent, Sydney, especially the fact that one can see the same buildings and areas you've taken before from yet another perspective: a bird's eye view! There are so many great things that I can see from the viewing deck from lovely skyscrapers to interesting residential neighborhoods (I wonder how far could one see from the tower, like, distance-wise), to wonderful views of your highways and roads leading to and from the city. What I'm most impressed, though, is from that vantage point, one can see the diversity of Auckland's splendid architecture, vibrant colors, and scenic open spaces all in one full revolution around the tower, and I am deeply impressed with the harbor shots indeed which look really fascinating from high above. And all those CBD shots (I especially like the name of one building, The Birdcage) make me want to walk through the area by myself and take all those shots because I must say, even in the late-summer, the City thrives with light, color, and art in its city streets and alleyways. By the way, how much rain did you get on that Saturday (25 May) when I noticed the walkways were wet and that not a lot of people were walking around the shopping arcades?

Excellent snaps again, my friend! :hug:


----------



## Guest

fieldsofdreams said:


> Those images from the Auckland Sky Tower look really magnificent, Sydney, especially the fact that one can see the same buildings and areas you've taken before from yet another perspective: a bird's eye view! There are so many great things that I can see from the viewing deck from lovely skyscrapers to interesting residential neighborhoods (I wonder how far could one see from the tower, like, distance-wise), to wonderful views of your highways and roads leading to and from the city. What I'm most impressed, though, is from that vantage point, one can see the diversity of Auckland's splendid architecture, vibrant colors, and scenic open spaces all in one full revolution around the tower, and I am deeply impressed with the harbor shots indeed which look really fascinating from high above. And all those CBD shots (I especially like the name of one building, The Birdcage) make me want to walk through the area by myself and take all those shots because I must say, even in the late-summer, the City thrives with light, color, and art in its city streets and alleyways. By the way, how much rain did you get on that Saturday (25 May) when I noticed the walkways were wet and that not a lot of people were walking around the shopping arcades?
> 
> Excellent snaps again, my friend! :hug:


Thanks :hug: not much rain but lots of wind which made it very uncomfortable to walk around, a great day to be indoors  Thanks for the comment and enjoy the weekend :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*[26 MAY 2013] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [UPPER HARBOUR MOTORWAY]*



26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Good road shots!

My daughter flies in to Auckland tomorrow - and will then be heading up to Thames for a couple of months retreat ( Buddhist). Do you know it?


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Good road shots!
> 
> My daughter flies in to Auckland tomorrow - and will then be heading up to Thames for a couple of months retreat ( Buddhist). Do you know it?


Thanks, does it mean that she arrives on the 29th of June ? Is it the Mahamudra Retreat Centre in Coromandel ? If so she will love it, the Coromandel is extremely beautiful and full of soul.

I can't wait to meet your daughter, it will be a pleasure to introduce her to the sights of Auckland :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed for once again, very nice photos by SYDNEY :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks, does it mean that she arrives on the 29th of June ? Is it the Mahamudra Retreat Centre in Coromandel ? If so she will love it, the Coromandel is extremely beautiful and full of soul.
> 
> I can't wait to meet your daughter, it will be a pleasure to introduce her to the sights of Auckland :cheers:


She landed a couple of hours ago - it's the 29th here, but in the early hours of the 30th there, I guess.

The retreat is known as 'Sudarshanaloka'. It is in Thames; a couple of hours bus ride north of Auckland, I think.

I'm sure she is going to love being in New Zealand. It is a kind of paradise.


----------



## Spookvlieger

auckland seems to be on a nice human scale! Nice pics!


----------



## Andre_idol

Oh Sydney...always amazing! Every time I see Waiheke Island I´m convinced that place is a bit of heaven on earth...so beautiful! And those houses :drool:

How´s the Winter? I´m writing this all sweaty (excuse the details...) on [another!] 30ºC night. You can´t leave the house during the day...+40ºC....you melt outside. 

Keep this alive mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> She landed a couple of hours ago - it's the 29th here, but in the early hours of the 30th there, I guess.
> 
> The retreat is known as 'Sudarshanaloka'. It is in Thames; a couple of hours bus ride north of Auckland, I think.
> 
> I'm sure she is going to love being in New Zealand. It is a kind of paradise.


Awesome ! Have you heard from her ? is she enjoying her hideaway 




joshsam said:


> auckland seems to be on a nice human scale! Nice pics!


Cheers mate :hug:




Andre_idol said:


> Oh Sydney...always amazing! Every time I see Waiheke Island I´m convinced that place is a bit of heaven on earth...so beautiful! And those houses :drool:
> 
> How´s the Winter? I´m writing this all sweaty (excuse the details...) on [another!] 30ºC night. You can´t leave the house during the day...+40ºC....you melt outside.
> 
> Keep this alive mate :cheers:


Wow, that is some serious heat, enjoy :cheers: We are having a strange winter - some days feel as if it is Summer and some days it is colder than usual but overall it has been great thus far :colgate: Thanks for always checking in and keeping me up to date with things o your side :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[26 MAY 2013] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [UPPER HARBOUR MOTORWAY] - PART 2*



26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


WESTGATE PEDESTRIAN & CYCLE BRIDGE by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


WESTGATE PEDESTRIAN & CYCLE BRIDGE by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


WESTGATE PEDESTRIAN & CYCLE BRIDGE by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


WESTGATE PEDESTRIAN & CYCLE BRIDGE by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


WESTGATE PEDESTRIAN & CYCLE BRIDGE by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


WESTGATE PEDESTRIAN & CYCLE BRIDGE by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


WESTGATE PEDESTRIAN & CYCLE BRIDGE by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


WESTGATE PEDESTRIAN & CYCLE BRIDGE by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[26 MAY 2013] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | HIGHBROOK + NEWMARKET] - PART 3*



26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


26 MAY 13 19°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## TeaTree

New Zealand is a beautiful place. I would not be sucked in by Dunkins Donuts though.


----------



## Guest

TeaTree said:


> New Zealand is a beautiful place. I would not be sucked in by Dunkins Donuts though.


Cheers mate, I read your original comment and I am afraid that it is too late for that, we are one of the fattest Nation's on earth


----------



## Guest

*[31 MAY 2013] : 15°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 1*



31 MAY 13 15°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


31 MAY 13 15°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


31 MAY 13 15°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


31 MAY 13 15°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


31 MAY 13 15°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


31 MAY 13 15°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


31 MAY 13 15°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


31 MAY 13 15°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


31 MAY 13 15°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


31 MAY 13 15°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[31 MAY 2013] : 15°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 2*



31 MAY 13 15°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


31 MAY 13 15°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


31 MAY 13 15°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


31 MAY 13 15°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


31 MAY 13 15°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​

*[01 JUNE 2013] : 16°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 1*



01 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


01 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


01 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


01 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


01 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Just lovely!


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Just lovely!


Thanks honey :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[01 JUNE 2013] : 16°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 2*



01 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


01 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


01 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


01 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


01 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


01 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


01 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


01 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


01 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


01 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[01 JUNE 2013] : 16°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 3*



01 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


01 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


01 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


01 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​

*[08 JUNE 2013] : 17°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 1*



08 JUN 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


08 JUN 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


08 JUN 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


08 JUN 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


08 JUN 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


08 JUN 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000

another batch of impressive photos. you absolutely have the knack for creating photos to make them more interesting and likable.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing and very nice updates; well done for once more :cheers:


----------



## paul62

Nice shots as usual.


----------



## Alstonbernard

*Great..*

Great pictures indeed.. love them all.


----------



## Guest

capricorn2000 said:


> another batch of impressive photos. you absolutely have the knack for creating photos to make them more interesting and likable.





christos-greece said:


> Amazing and very nice updates; well done for once more :cheers:





paul62 said:


> Nice shots as usual.





Alstonbernard said:


> Great pictures indeed.. love them all


Thanks for all the kind words of encouragement and for taking the time to leave a comment :cheers: Have a great weekend and stay safe :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[08 JUNE 2013] : 17°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 2*



08 JUN 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


08 JUN 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


08 JUN 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


08 JUN 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


08 JUN 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


08 JUN 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


08 JUN 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


08 JUN 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


08 JUN 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


08 JUN 13 17°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[14 JUNE 2013] : 16°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 4*



14 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


14 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


14 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


14 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


14 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


14 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


14 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


14 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[15 JUNE 2013] : 16°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 1*



15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[15 JUNE 2013] : 16°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 2*



15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## fieldsofdreams

My apologies if I haven't posted here in a while, but just my quick thoughts on your latest showcases:

- The CBD shots look truly amazing, if not utterly surreal, as if I get to see much more new stuff from those ordinary buildings and towers each time you walk through them... I mean, yes, those buildings look modern and simplistic, but, delving deeper into the more basic and intricate details, from the stairs to the seats to the sculptures, I can truly feel the harmony of such ordinary things in a rich and diverse city like Auckland. Indeed, I can truly feel connected to both the tall towers and the small steps people walk through each and everyday as the city provides livelihood, jobs, and entertainment for so many people.

- Revisiting your favorite suburbs reminds me of the suburbs I like visiting often, more than just for the transport, but also for the feel such communities have to start with. I mean, with Parnell, I can see much more than the modern towers and striking sculptures... even as simple as those cute pastries and those red rectangular prisms popping out of a mostly-glass structure (I wonder what it is by the way) truly give me an impression that Parnell in itself seems to be pretty similar to Auckland's CBD and Waiheke Island in so many ways. Orakei, on the other hand, has lovely views of the city from afar (especially from the train station), in which it provides a surreal feel that while the CBD may be quite a distance from that suburb, the relative heights of the buildings give an impression that those are near indeed.

Superb shots once again, Sydney! Looking forward to even more from you soon! And by the way, your avatar looks pretty interesting... are those water droplets? :hug:


----------



## TeaTree

qwerty


----------



## christos-greece

Once again beautiful, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez

hi, syd! haven't commented in a while... awesome updates! I love the museum spaces. So inspiring! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

fieldsofdreams said:


> My apologies if I haven't posted here in a while, but just my quick thoughts on your latest showcases:
> 
> - The CBD shots look truly amazing, if not utterly surreal, as if I get to see much more new stuff from those ordinary buildings and towers each time you walk through them... I mean, yes, those buildings look modern and simplistic, but, delving deeper into the more basic and intricate details, from the stairs to the seats to the sculptures, I can truly feel the harmony of such ordinary things in a rich and diverse city like Auckland. Indeed, I can truly feel connected to both the tall towers and the small steps people walk through each and everyday as the city provides livelihood, jobs, and entertainment for so many people.
> 
> - Revisiting your favorite suburbs reminds me of the suburbs I like visiting often, more than just for the transport, but also for the feel such communities have to start with. I mean, with Parnell, I can see much more than the modern towers and striking sculptures... even as simple as those cute pastries and those red rectangular prisms popping out of a mostly-glass structure (I wonder what it is by the way) truly give me an impression that Parnell in itself seems to be pretty similar to Auckland's CBD and Waiheke Island in so many ways. Orakei, on the other hand, has lovely views of the city from afar (especially from the train station), in which it provides a surreal feel that while the CBD may be quite a distance from that suburb, the relative heights of the buildings give an impression that those are near indeed.
> 
> Superb shots once again, Sydney! Looking forward to even more from you soon! And by the way, your avatar looks pretty interesting... are those water droplets? :hug:


Cheers mate :cheers:




TeaTree said:


> Okay, let me have my ten cents worth here. What do I see? I see beautiful structures reflected from the glass of other beautiful structures. Besides the beautiful color of the structures in ur city, there is also lots of greenery, which makes me think of maybe organizing a picnic. Ideally taking place in a beautiful landscape just 5 minutes away from the hustle and noise, by public transport down ur city highway, and not forgetting to take lots of beer.
> As the night is still young, public transport is the ideal tool to get back to the beautiful colorful city and party on. Of course, not forgetting my fujifilm finePix to take photographs of ur vibrant city and its colors.
> Waiheke island on the other hand makes me think of different things. It could be the place for young lovers to spend time or maybe the ideal place for a manager and his secretary who have a lot of work to catch up with, without disturbance or distractions of the city. Beautiful, serene, and not forgetting its outstanding views of Auckland. It may be the ideal spot to erect a tent and spend the night. Splendid.
> In all, an outstanding showcase Sydney. Gud show.


Thanks 




christos-greece said:


> Once again beautiful, very nice photos :cheers:


Thanks CG :hug:




aljuarez said:


> hi, syd! haven't commented in a while... awesome updates! I love the museum spaces. So inspiring! :cheers:


Cheers mate, thanks for taking the time to comment, much appreciated :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[15 JUNE 2013] : 16°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 3*



15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


15 JUN 13 16°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[22 JUNE 2013] : 14°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD + SUBURB | NEWMARKET]*



22 JUN 13 14°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 JUN 13 14°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 JUN 13 14°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 JUN 13 14°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 JUN 13 14°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 JUN 13 14°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 JUN 13 14°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


22 JUN 13 14°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​

*[23 JUNE 2013] : 12°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD + SUBURB | NEWTON] - PART 1*



23 JUN 13 12°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


23 JUN 13 12°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


23 JUN 13 12°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

A more subdued winter vibe: shows, galleries exhibitions....


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks CG :hug:


Welcome and thanks for the updates; are very nice too :cheers:


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> A more subdued winter vibe: shows, galleries exhibitions....


Too subdued for my liking  that's why I will be travelling quite a bit over the next couple of weeks and hopefully summer will be back in a hurry 




christos-greece said:


> Welcome and thanks for the updates; are very nice too :cheers:


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[23 JUNE 2013] : 12°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD + SUBURB | NEWTON] - PART 2*



23 JUN 13 12°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


23 JUN 13 12°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


23 JUN 13 12°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


23 JUN 13 12°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


23 JUN 13 12°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


23 JUN 13 12°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


23 JUN 13 12°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


23 JUN 13 12°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


23 JUN 13 12°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


23 JUN 13 12°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


23 JUN 13 12°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


23 JUN 13 12°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[28 JUNE 2013] : 14°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD]*



28 JUN 13 14°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


28 JUN 13 14°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


28 JUN 13 14°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


28 JUN 13 14°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


28 JUN 13 14°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


28 JUN 13 14°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


28 JUN 13 14°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


28 JUN 13 14°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


28 JUN 13 14°C by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[29 JUNE 2013] : 14°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD]*



29 JUN 13 14°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


29 JUN 13 14°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


29 JUN 13 14°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


29 JUN 13 14°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


29 JUN 13 14°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


29 JUN 13 14°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


29 JUN 13 14°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


29 JUN 13 14°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


29 JUN 13 14°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[05 JULY 2013] : 17°C FRIDAY*

* [SKY TOWER]*



05 JUL 13 17°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


05 JUL 13 17°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr​

*[06 JULY 2013] : 17°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD]*



06 JUL 13 17°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


06 JUL 13 17°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


06 JUL 13 17°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


06 JUL 13 17°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


06 JUL 13 17°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr​

*[13 JULY 2013] : 15°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 1*



13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[13 JULY 2013] : 15°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 2*



13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[13 JULY 2013] : 15°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | PARNELL] - PART 3*



13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[13 JULY 2013] : 15°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | ORAKEI] - PART 4*



13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr


13 JUL 13 15°C by oh.yes.sydney, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[13 OCT 2013] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD + SUBURB | MOUNT ALBERT] - PART 2*



13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[13 OCT 2013] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | WATERVIEW] - PART 3*



13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> Cheers mate :hug:


Welcome and thanks for the new updates; of course are very nice as well


----------



## paul62

Excellent stuff, as usual.


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Welcome and thanks for the new updates; of course are very nice as well


Cheers mate, thanks for the comment :hug:




paul62 said:


> Excellent stuff, as usual.


Thanks you, have an awesome weekend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[13 OCT 2013] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | MOUNT ALBERT + NEWTON] - PART 4*



13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[13 OCT 2013] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWTON + FREEMAN'S BAY] - PART 5*



13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

People are coming out their shells once again I see....

Daughter really liking Wellington....


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> People are coming out their shells once again I see....
> 
> Daughter really liking Wellington....


Yeah, hibernation is over  I am so jealous, I for one would rather be in Wellington, it's fannytastic  Nice reading you again Jane :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[13 OCT 2013] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + PONSONBY] - PART 6*



13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[13 OCT 2013] : 19°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY] - PART 7*



13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


13 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[15 OCT 2013] : 20°C TUESDAY*

* [CBD]*



15 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


15 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


15 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


15 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


15 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


15 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


15 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


15 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


15 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000

lovely photo update and I hope you're enjoying every bit of your summertime down there.


----------



## Guest

capricorn2000 said:


> lovely photo update and I hope you're enjoying every bit of your summertime down there.


Thanks :hug: I will definitely try to find the time to have a look through your threads so thanks for taking the time to reply in mine. Have an amazing weekend mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[18 OCT 2013] : 19°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] | PART 1*



18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[18 OCT 2013] : 19°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] | PART 2*



18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[18 OCT 2013] : 19°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] | PART 3*



18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[18 OCT 2013] : 19°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] | PART 4*



18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[18 OCT 2013] : 19°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] | PART 5*



18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[18 OCT 2013] : 19°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] | PART 6*



18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

I love that second image, in particular - the colours and the composition. Good set!


----------



## Chadoh25

Beautiful updates! Love the third to the last photo!


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> I love that second image, in particular - the colours and the composition. Good set!


Thanks :hug: In the next set of photographs - the first 4 pics are of where your daughter used to live in Auckland  Is she still in Wellington ? (I sent her an email but I haven't heard back from her).




Chadoh25 said:


> Beautiful updates! Love the third to the last photo!


Cheers mate, you are very kind :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[19 OCT 2013] : 18°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | ST MARY'S BAY] | PART 1*



19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

That's cool - to see the apartments in which she lived.

Yes, she's still in Wellington - working for the N.Z Qualifications Authority on a six month contract - and living in Te Aro on Courtenay Place. She's liking it! but not sure what comes next!


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> That's cool - to see the apartments in which she lived.
> 
> Yes, she's still in Wellington - working for the N.Z Qualifications Authority on a six month contract - and living in Te Aro on Courtenay Place. She's liking it! but not sure what comes next!


You are most welcome  She is living in the hub of cool and fun :colgate: I have told her to go to Queenstown next, she must see it before she leaves :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[19 OCT 2013] : 18°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | HERNE BAY] | PART 2*



19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

What a cool bridge - big gradient!


----------



## aljuarez

It's beginning to look like Summer over there!! :banana:


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> What a cool bridge - big gradient!


It's a pretty weird looking bridge, not my favourite but driving across it is spectacular 




aljuarez said:


> It's beginning to look like Summer over there!! :banana:


Thank God for that


----------



## Guest

*[19 OCT 2013] : 18°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | HERNE BAY] | PART 3*



19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[19 OCT 2013] : 18°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | ST MARY'S BAY + PONSONBY] | PART 4*



19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[19 OCT 2013] : 18°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + PONSONBY] | PART 5*



19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


19 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​

*[20 OCT 2013] : 18°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] | PART 1*



20 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

The colours of early summer- lovely!


----------



## aljuarez

This you may have answered earlier here, but... Where in town do you live, Syd?
And... where would you live if you could choose anywhere in the Auckland area?


----------



## christos-greece

As always awesome, very nice photos from Auckland :cheers:


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> The colours of early summer- lovely!


Thanks babe :hug:




aljuarez said:


> This you may have answered earlier here, but... Where in town do you live, Syd?
> And... where would you live if you could choose anywhere in the Auckland area?


I live in St Mary's Bay, an inner-city suburb which is also known as "Little San Francisco"  I would choose where I currently live or Ponsonby | Freeman's Bay | Grey Lynn. Thanks for the comment mate :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> As always awesome, very nice photos from Auckland :cheers:


Thanks CG :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[20 OCT 2013] : 18°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] | PART 2*



20 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


20 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## aarhusforever

Sooooo many lovely photos :banana: Thank you for sharing, my friend :cheers:


----------



## madonnagirl

quite a neat, well maintained city....


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very good, very nice updates as usually of course :cheers:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Very good, very nice updates as usually of course :cheers:


:hug:


----------



## Guest

*[26 OCT 2013] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + PONSONBY] | PART 1*



26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

The lavender in the first pictures look beautiful.


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> The lavender in the first pictures look beautiful.


Thanks honey, one of my most favourite things - lavender, honey, vanilla and candy floss


----------



## Guest

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you and yours :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[26 OCT 2013] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + PONSONBY] | PART 2*



26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[26 OCT 2013] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + NEWTON] | PART 3*



26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Dazzle

Love this photo 



26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## belray_o

As I told you in the other thread, one of the reasons why I enjoy more this page is amazing to see your pictures, you have a great eye for detail you capture the city. 
Displaying your photos one becomes convinced that Auckland is a beautiful city
Regards


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates SYDNEY; well done :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Dazzle said:


> Love this photo


Thanks Dazzle, I am very glad to see that you are still looking at this thread :colgate:




belray_o said:


> As I told you in the other thread, one of the reasons why I enjoy more this page is amazing to see your pictures, you have a great eye for detail you capture the city.
> Displaying your photos one becomes convinced that Auckland is a beautiful city
> Regards


Thank you, you are very kind. I am always happy to read that I can bring some joy by doing the thing that I love - thanks again and your feedback is always welcome mate :hug:




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates SYDNEY; well done :cheers:


Thanks my long-time friend :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[26 OCT 2013] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWTON + CBD] | PART 4*



26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Diego_GDL.

Auckland looks like an amazing city!!! hope this year i can go there. Great photos as usual. Thanks Sydney!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Sydney! It's me, your good friend from San Francisco... my most sincere apologies that I haven't been able to comment on many of my favorite Showcase threads (including yours) for months now due to my commitments at university, but, I will make it up to you now with some thoughts on your latest collection...

First of all, when are you moving to Melbourne? It makes me want to bookmark the Melbourne set as well on top of this one... I must say, your work over there is outstanding as well, but nothing really beats your collection from your home city. Indeed, it looks really amazing from start to finish, and I truly admire the colors of mid-spring to early-summer pop up in all their glory.

The people really must be wearing a bit loose now after quite a dry winter as well, with a lot of drinks and fountains visible all over. The leaves are also turning into a vibrant green, reminding ourselves that the days are becoming longer (although now, it's like mid-summer, and days might become a bit shorter)... All those colorful delights of Auckland will be greatly missed once you move across the Tasman, but I hope you will carry tons of wonderful memories of NZ with you. Your images are some of the most wonderful urban shots I've seen, and it's you who inspired me to do the same for my region here in San Francisco.

Lastly, I hope when you move to Melbourne, you'll continue your excellent urban photography work, and I hope you'll be able to continue improving your skills that you've garnered over time there in Auckland. The city you'll move to might be different, but Auckland definitely has a charm unlike any other indeed... it's like a certain district or two in San Francisco, with cleaner sidewalks and streetscapes.

Truly love them all, mate! :hug:


----------



## Marsupalami

Gee-dayyyym there are a LOT of Hipsters in Auckland !! lol


----------



## Guest

Diego_GDL. said:


> Auckland looks like an amazing city!!! hope this year i can go there. Great photos as usual. Thanks Sydney!


You are most welcome mate, thanks for the comment :hug:




fieldsofdreams said:


> Sydney! It's me, your good friend from San Francisco... my most sincere apologies that I haven't been able to comment on many of my favorite Showcase threads (including yours) for months now due to my commitments at university, but, I will make it up to you now with some thoughts on your latest collection...
> 
> First of all, when are you moving to Melbourne? It makes me want to bookmark the Melbourne set as well on top of this one... I must say, your work over there is outstanding as well, but nothing really beats your collection from your home city. Indeed, it looks really amazing from start to finish, and I truly admire the colors of mid-spring to early-summer pop up in all their glory.
> 
> The people really must be wearing a bit loose now after quite a dry winter as well, with a lot of drinks and fountains visible all over. The leaves are also turning into a vibrant green, reminding ourselves that the days are becoming longer (although now, it's like mid-summer, and days might become a bit shorter)... All those colorful delights of Auckland will be greatly missed once you move across the Tasman, but I hope you will carry tons of wonderful memories of NZ with you. Your images are some of the most wonderful urban shots I've seen, and it's you who inspired me to do the same for my region here in San Francisco.
> 
> Lastly, I hope when you move to Melbourne, you'll continue your excellent urban photography work, and I hope you'll be able to continue improving your skills that you've garnered over time there in Auckland. The city you'll move to might be different, but Auckland definitely has a charm unlike any other indeed... it's like a certain district or two in San Francisco, with cleaner sidewalks and streetscapes.
> 
> Truly love them all, mate! :hug:


Hey, long time no read - I am glad to read that you are keeping out of mischief  I know how busy things are and I don't have much time to look at my favourite threads either. We should be moving by April if all goes according to plan - cross fingers  I will definitely continue my handy work in Melbourne (there will be lots more to cover so it is going to be a very, very busy thread). My Melbourne *BLOG* also keeps me busy. Thanks for the good read and stay well my friend  



Marsupalami said:


> Gee-dayyyym there are a LOT of Hipsters in Auckland !! lol


That's my flock - where hipsters are is where you will find me :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[26 OCT 2013] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] | PART 5*



26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


P1280641 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates from Auckland


----------



## Christi69

Dear Sydney, happy new year! 
Gorgeous landscapes (and some people too!) as usual!


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updates from Auckland


Thanks :colgate:




Christi69 said:


> Dear Sydney, happy new year!
> Gorgeous landscapes (and some people too!) as usual!


Cheers mate, all the best to you and yours :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[26 OCT 2013] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] | PART 6*



26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[26 OCT 2013] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] | PART 7*



26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

The ship's mascot has implants.......


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> The ship's mascot has implants.......


Even I noticed :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*[26 OCT 2013] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] | PART 8*



26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## belray_o

We have used your fabulous photographs. Mate, thanks again for sharing your pictures


----------



## marlonbasman

nice photo update specially the candid shots of people in general.


----------



## Guest

belray_o said:


> We have used your fabulous photographs. Mate, thanks again for sharing your pictures





marlonbasman said:


> nice photo update specially the candid shots of people in general.


Thanks to you both :hug:


----------



## Guest

*[26 OCT 2013] : 20°C SATURDAY*

* [CBD] | PART 9*



26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


26 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[27 OCT 2013] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD] | PART 1*



27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[27 OCT 2013] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | ONE TREE HILL] - PART 2*



27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[27 OCT 2013] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | ONE TREE HILL] - PART 3*



27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Cool pics. What's the event?


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice updates once again SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Cool pics. What's the event?


Thanks, it's our local version of comic con - some amazing creativity there, great for pics 




christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice updates once again SYDNEY


Cheers mate


----------



## Guest

*[27 OCT 2013] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | ONE TREE HILL] - PART 4*



27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[27 OCT 2013] : 20°C SUNDAY*

* [SUBURB | ONE TREE HILL] - PART 5*



27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

EDIT


----------



## Guest

*[28 OCT 2013] : 18°C MONDAY*

* [SUBURB | MISSION BAY + ST HELIERS + CBD]*



28 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[24 NOV 2013] : 23°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD | SANTA PARADE] - PART 1*



24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[24 NOV 2013] : 23°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD | SANTA PARADE] - PART 2*



24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[24 NOV 2013] : 23°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD | SANTA PARADE] - PART 3*



24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

People put so much effort into their costumes....


Daughter in Sydney now.....


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates including the parade photos


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> People put so much effort into their costumes....
> 
> 
> Daughter in Sydney now.....


Wow, she is definitely making good use of her life - will she be going to Melbourne again ? We move to MEL on the 5th of April - maybe then we will get to meet her 




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates including the parade photos


Cheers mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[24 NOV 2013] : 23°C SUNDAY*

* [CBD | SANTA PARADE] - PART 4*



24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


24 NOV 13 23°C SANTA PARADE 2013 AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

She's looking for somewhere to stay in Manly; and has trip planned for the trans Siberian railway starting June: Beijing to St Petersburg ( but may then go back to Sydney( a boy....!)

I wonder if Melbourne has as many parades as Auckland?


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> She's looking for somewhere to stay in Manly; and has trip planned for the trans Siberian railway starting June: Beijing to St Petersburg ( but may then go back to Sydney( a boy....!)
> 
> I wonder if Melbourne has as many parades as Auckland?


Nice - I hope that he is worth it  I will pm you our new email address, please pass it on to her so that she can stay in touch when she returns to SYD. I am willing to bet that they have more parades considering that they have 3 times as many events so stay tuned for the pics :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*[29 NOV 2013] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD + SUBURB | NEWMARKET] - PART 1*



29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## 1ajs

i need to go back


----------



## Guest

1ajs said:


> i need to go back


Let's cross fingers that you do mate


----------



## Guest

*[29 NOV 2013] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWMARKET + GRAFTON] - PART 2*



29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice new updates from Auckland SYDNEY :cheers:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Amazing, very nice new updates from Auckland SYDNEY :cheers:


:hug:


----------



## Guest

*[29 NOV 2013] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWTON + CBD] - PART 3*



29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


29 NOV 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

I wonder what you will miss most about Auckland?


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> I wonder what you will miss most about Auckland?


I am not sure - probably once I have been in Melbourne for some time I will start missing certain elements of the city. I will definitely miss my mum but she is moving to Brisbane soon so she will be closer


----------



## Guest

*[30 NOV 2013] : 24°C SATURDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEW LYNN + CBD] - PART 1*



30 NOV 13 24°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


30 NOV 13 24°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


30 NOV 13 24°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


30 NOV 13 24°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


30 NOV 13 24°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


30 NOV 13 24°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


30 NOV 13 24°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


30 NOV 13 24°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


30 NOV 13 24°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


30 NOV 13 24°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


30 NOV 13 24°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Love the Metro station.


----------



## Guest

*[01 DEC 2013] : 21°C SUNDAY*

* [AKL BOTANICAL GARDENS + SUBURB | ST HELIERS] - PART 7*



01 DEC 13 21°C AUCKLAND SCULPTURE IN THE GARDENS by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


01 DEC 13 21°C AUCKLAND SCULPTURE IN THE GARDENS by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


01 DEC 13 21°C AUCKLAND SCULPTURE IN THE GARDENS by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


01 DEC 13 21°C AUCKLAND SCULPTURE IN THE GARDENS by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


01 DEC 13 21°C AUCKLAND SCULPTURE IN THE GARDENS by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


01 DEC 13 21°C AUCKLAND SCULPTURE IN THE GARDENS by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


01 DEC 13 21°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


01 DEC 13 21°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


01 DEC 13 21°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


01 DEC 13 21°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 DEC 2013] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY] - PART 1*



06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*[06 DEC 2013] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + PONSONBY] - PART 2*



06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## MilbertDavid

quite interesting photos and I like your candid shots of people.


----------



## Guest

MilbertDavid said:


> quite interesting photos and I like your candid shots of people.


Cheers mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[06 DEC 2013] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURB | FREEMAN'S BAY + GREY LYNN + NEWTON] - PART 3*



06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

SYDNEY said:


> Thanks :hug:


Welcome and thanks for your very nice updates :hug: :cheers:


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Welcome and thanks for your very nice updates :hug: :cheers:


:hug:


----------



## Guest

*[06 DEC 2013] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [SUBURB | NEWTON + CBD] - PART 4*
























​


----------



## Guest

*[06 DEC 2013] : 23°C FRIDAY*

* [CBD] - PART 5*




















​
All photographs by ME


----------



## aljuarez

Awesome updates, Syd!

Auckland's loss will definitely be Melbourne's gain, mesays...:cheers:


----------



## dk_derikrung

*I like Auckland.*


----------



## DaveF12

cool shots I love them.


----------



## Guest

aljuarez said:


> Awesome updates, Syd!
> 
> Auckland's loss will definitely be Melbourne's gain, mesays...:cheers:


And my gain :colgate: Thanks mate :hug:




dk_derikrung said:


> *I like Auckland.*


:cheers:




DaveF12 said:


> cool shots I love them.


Thank you :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*[06 DEC 2013] : 23°C*

* [CBD] - PART 6*


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## paul62

Getting homesick Sydney?


----------



## Guest

paul62 said:


> Getting homesick Sydney?


LOL ... New Zealand will always be my favourite but I will never go back to Auckland, Melbourne is my kind of heaven, it ticks all the right boxes.


----------



## Guest

*[06 DEC 2013] : 23°C*

* [CBD] - PART 7*


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, very nice photos from Auckland; well done :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

What took you back to Auckland; and what did you make of it from your new perspective?


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Once again, very nice photos from Auckland; well done :cheers:


Thanks CG :hug:




openlyJane said:


> What took you back to Auckland; and what did you make of it from your new perspective?


I haven't been back, these are old photographs that I haven't posted yet. Planning the move, moving and then settling in kept me too busy to post all the pics and now that things have calmed down again I can grab a few minutes to post them 

From my new perspective - Auckland ( more American ) and Melbourne ( more European ) are like chalk and cheese, the former is more attractive for retirees or people who like little change or a slow pace, it is also very conservative and sanitised. Melbourne is for a younger generation or for people young at heart who love things fast paced, ever evolving, creative and rebellious. Auckland is extremely car-centric and you definitely need one, Melbourne has great options regarding public transport and you don't need a car at all, we have not missed having one for a second. The weather in Melbourne is waaaaaaaay better than Auckland - a lot less rain so I am extremely happy about that :colgate:

It just depends on what you like but I have definitely found my piece of heaven on Earth in Melbourne - it took many stepping stones to get here and I got to see and experience incredible New Zealand, it was well worth it :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*[06 DEC 2013] : 23°C*

* [CBD] - PART 8*


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

*[06 DEC 2013] : 23°C*

* [CBD] - PART 9*


06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

06 DEC 13 23°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


*[11 DEC 2013] : 21°C*

* [CBD] - PART 1*


11 DEC 2013 21°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

11 DEC 2013 21°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

11 DEC 2013 21°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

11 DEC 2013 21°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

11 DEC 2013 21°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD

There is some beautifully captured pics here.


----------



## Katja75

Very nice !!


----------

